# 30 something and TTC #1 for a year



## mk8

Hello ladies

Any fellow 30 something year old TTC-ers out there who have been trying for a while? Wanted to see how you ladies are doing and hope that you are feeling optimistic still. 

I remember when I first started my TTC quest. Whilst I have heard it can take up to a year, I thought it would happen at the click of my fingers on the basis that most of friends appear to have hit the jackpot the first month they commenced BD. As the cycles have gone on, my moods have gone on a bit of a roller coaster ride. Sometimes, I am hopeful, during the TWW, I have been anxious, when AF arrives, I have been sad. Yet at the same time, I have also been optimistic. I never expected it to have been this tough emotionally. Also, whilst my cycles are 27 days long, the way my period comes has changed since I started TTC. I am having weird brown discharge just before my period (not normal for me). I have also been experiencing pains on both sides at sporadic times (not around the time of ovulation) so went to see the docs. He is concerned it may be something sinister like cancer so admitted me for tests (internal scan and bloods). Results out next week. Typical! All this palava when I want to have a baby! 

I am however still trying to remain hopeful. Hope is a good thing right?! 

In terms of the practical side of things, I have OPK'd a few months and tried temping. I even tried cough syrup last month for more EWCM. I tried taking preganacare prenatals and a couple of months, I tried vit B6 as my LP wasn't as long as "ideal" (10-12 days). I also tried SMEP for 3 months. But I have chucked all that away this month. I was obssessing and it just stressed me out. SO trying to relax a bit more this month. Here's hoping that my BFP will come out to say hello soon. 

Hope you ladies are doing well. WOuld be good to hear your thoughts, game plans and of course success stories to get me through this journey. 

Baby dust all. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome and I am sorry that you have had such a struggle. :hugs:

If you find the secret to relaxation, please share it! Lol. I have also notice some differences in my cycle since I started TTC, but to be honest, I might just be more aware of my cycles now. Prior to this, I was on BCP, so i just got a withdrawal bleed when I stopped taking my pills- I never paid too much attention to them.

As hard as it might be, don't think the worst and wait for your test results to come back. I know, easier said than done, lol. Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## rdy4number2

mk8 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Any fellow 30 something year old TTC-ers out there who have been trying for a while? Wanted to see how you ladies are doing and hope that you are feeling optimistic still.
> 
> I remember when I first started my TTC quest. Whilst I have heard it can take up to a year, I thought it would happen at the click of my fingers on the basis that most of friends appear to have hit the jackpot the first month they commenced BD. As the cycles have gone on, my moods have gone on a bit of a roller coaster ride. Sometimes, I am hopeful, during the TWW, I have been anxious, when AF arrives, I have been sad. Yet at the same time, I have also been optimistic. I never expected it to have been this tough emotionally. Also, whilst my cycles are 27 days long, the way my period comes has changed since I started TTC. I am having weird brown discharge just before my period (not normal for me). I have also been experiencing pains on both sides at sporadic times (not around the time of ovulation) so went to see the docs. He is concerned it may be something sinister like cancer so admitted me for tests (internal scan and bloods). Results out next week. Typical! All this palava when I want to have a baby!
> 
> I am however still trying to remain hopeful. Hope is a good thing right?!
> 
> In terms of the practical side of things, I have OPK'd a few months and tried temping. I even tried cough syrup last month for more EWCM. I tried taking preganacare prenatals and a couple of months, I tried vit B6 as my LP wasn't as long as "ideal" (10-12 days). I also tried SMEP for 3 months. But I have chucked all that away this month. I was obssessing and it just stressed me out. SO trying to relax a bit more this month. Here's hoping that my BFP will come out to say hello soon.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well. WOuld be good to hear your thoughts, game plans and of course success stories to get me through this journey.
> 
> Baby dust all. :thumbup:

Hello,

I will be 28 this fall and have been trying for number 2 for about 5 months. Hard to stay hard to keep my patience.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi MK8,

Really sorry to hear you are having a rough time and I hope your tests came back all clear.

I am 33 and TTC no.1, it has been about 7 months since going off bcp and like you I expected to be well and truly pregnant by now but unfortunately my body had different ideas lol. After 3 months off bcp and no sign of af I went to the doctors and it turns out I have PCOS. The PCOS also carries with it insulin resistance and an underactive thyroid.

So the things I am doing to help me on my journey are:
temping
opk's
mum 2 be - multivits
acupuncture
seeing a nutritionist
herbs including agnus castus and milk thistle
exercise
eating loads of pineapple
conceive plus
I also tried a fertility scope but that didn't work for me.

I am trying to bd every second day and every day around ovulation but since I am so irregular that gets to be pretty hard work (easy to do at 23 not so easy at 33 lol).

I think my body tried to o yesterday but haven't had a temp rise yet so looks like it maybe failed boo.


----------



## mk8

Rdy- havent seen you in ages! hope youre doing ok hun. hang in there! i cant remember what your story is, do you have regular cycles etc?

Mrsbea-hope you are doing OK. out of curiosity, has your gp suggested metaformin or clomid to help TTC? I understand that people with PCOS may be prescribed these meds to assist ovulation. Also, on the thyroid front, have they suggested anything with this? Another pal here on the forums said her docs are thinking of giving her HRT.


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, mk8! I'm 31, and we're trying for our first. Been ntnp for a couple of months, and now on cycle 3 of trying in earnest. I've got a few strikes againt me (quite overweight, diabetic, over 30), so I realized going into things that it probably would take some doing. But, of course, I secretly hoped I'd be wrong. ;)

I had a chemical pregnancy last month, which was quite a rollercoaster. It knocked me for such a loop, I realized that I couldn't hold back the fact that we're trying any longer. I'm a person who processes things better by sharing them, and I've been happy with that decision. I'm an open book by my nature. 

I'm in the 2ww right now, and trying not to get completely carried away with symptom spotting. The experience of the chemical/early mc has only whet my whistle for a lasting success!

Best wishes to you all!

:dust:


----------



## Rosered52

MrsBea, I have an underactive thyroid, and I manage it easily with a synthetic thyroid med (levothyroxine). It's so painless I forget it's an issue!


----------



## MrsBea23

mk8 - I have an appointment on Tuesday to see where we go from here, once I was diagnosed they said I had to wait 3 months to see if anything happened (nhs)! 

For the underactive thyroid my nutritionist has me on sea kelp tablets and this month for the 1st time I have had ewcm so the kelp might be working (underactive thyroid can cause lack of cm).

I am hoping I o'd today and just didn't get a temp drop because I have a few vino's last night but if I didn't then I am going to push for clomid. I am within a healthy bmi so I don't think they will give me metformin but my nutritionist is giving me herbs to regulate my blood sugar.


----------



## MrsBea23

Rosered - thanks (your thanks button doesn't seem to be there) I will ask my doc on Tuesday about getting onto that. Has that helped with the being cold all the time and the tiredness?


----------



## Rosered52

MrsBea23 said:


> Rosered - thanks (your thanks button doesn't seem to be there) I will ask my doc on Tuesday about getting onto that. Has that helped with the being cold all the time and the tiredness?

It definitely has! I have blood tests every three months for the diabetes, and so they run a thyroid panel as well. My numbers have been normal since beginning to take it. The only slight hassle is that it needs to be taken on an empty stomach, so first thing in the morning. It used to be easy to forget about it, but I'm in the routine now.


----------



## MrsBea23

rosered - thats great news I will defo ask about it when I am in on Tuesday.


----------



## Hutchess

I'm 31 and on 7th cycle ttc#1

Mc last month, devastated but now at least I know I can get pregnant, next time I just need to stay pregnant. Was the happiest woman in the world for 2 whole days!!


----------



## rdy4number2

mk8 said:


> Rdy- havent seen you in ages! hope youre doing ok hun. hang in there! i cant remember what your story is, do you have regular cycles etc?
> 
> Mrsbea-hope you are doing OK. out of curiosity, has your gp suggested metaformin or clomid to help TTC? I understand that people with PCOS may be prescribed these meds to assist ovulation. Also, on the thyroid front, have they suggested anything with this? Another pal here on the forums said her docs are thinking of giving her HRT.

Mk8,

I've just been trying for around 5 months. Just seems like forever. Hoping this is the month for us both!

rdy


----------



## Kyoun009

I am 26 but have been trying for 9 months. I know it is frustrating. When the time is right, we will all get our BFP. That's what my husband tells me. Hope it's our month!


----------



## mk8

hello all

hutchess- sorry to hear you had a mc last month. but you are right, the good news is that you can get pregnant. i hope that this is the month you get another bfp and you have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

mrsbea and rosered- you go get those bfps thyroid chicks! rosered, sorry to hear of you mc but fingers crossed you will hold your bouncing baby in your arms soon! question- how does your thyroid issue affect ttc?

kyoun and rdy- hang in there! 

outta curiosity, has anybody gone for fertility tests etc?


----------



## Rosered52

To be honest, with all my concerns about my weight and blood sugar levels, I haven't given much thought to my thyroid, as it's well controlled my medication at this point, and has been for years. Here is a quick explanation, though:

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/thyroidpregnancy/a/5thyroidandpg.htm

Looks like thyroid function, like all the other bodily systems can become over-taxed and malfunction during pregnancy, even in women without a pre-existing condition. I have blood panels run every 3 months for diabetes anyway, and thyroid function is evaluated in those as well. I'd say that if you don't already, you'll want to ask for a regular reading of thyroid function as well, MrsBea!


----------



## Rosered52

I'm 9dpo, trying to hold off testing until 12dpo--feeling so antsy! I had some very promising signs after ovulation, but now they've tapered off, I'm afraid. I did break and buy a cbfm on ebay this month, so I will content myself by knowing that ven if it's a bfn, at least I'll get to put the monitor to good use. :)


----------



## mk8

stay strong rosered! dont test until later! dont want to disappoint yourself unecessarily with a false negative. :) 

I think I have entered the TWW now... not sure... it's CD17 for me and I think I O around CD15-CD17. But I have EWCM today... hmm...


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies, feeling low so here I am. quite depressed about not having a bfp yet. Real low point.6th month of proper trying. Wondering if somethings wrong and if so, what and can it be fixed. Almost everybody I know got pregnant immediately or in first three months of ttc. I'm trying everything i can, still no baby. Seeing my doctor on Thursday for blood and scan results ( I was suffering from pain). I dpnt know what to expect. If all ok, hurrah, but is it really? Why no bfp then? Sigh.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh mk8 sorry your having a low day. This ttc malarky is emotionally draining at times and it is soooo hard when all your friends are pregnant or have kids already.

I know 6 months feels like an eternity but you will get there. Only 60% of people get pregnant in 6 months but 85% get there in 12 months and I am sure you will appreciate it so much for all the effort you put into it, I know I will.

I really hope your tests come back clear, are you temping do you definitely know you are ovulating on the day you think?


----------



## mk8

Hi Mrs Bea. Thanks for your kind words. I OPK'd for 3 months and temped for two of those. I also temped another month without OPKs. Both indicated ovulation. Initially my temps were a bit erratic but perhaps that was because I was getting into the swing of temping. Who knows what is going on eh? I just need to stay relaxed... somehow! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Rosered52

I'm so sorry, mk8, it takes its toll, doesn't it. I'm feeling pretty low myself, but I know logically that we'll bounce back. It's just hard to feel that, sometimes.

I can say that I think you know the wrong bunch of people. :haha: what I mean is, most of the ladies I know who have gotten pregnant have been trying for quite some time, years rather than months. It's not just us. ;) I hope that your scans turn up an easy fix to correct your course.

:dust:


----------



## mk8

Thanks Rosered. It is comforting to hear of success stories from people who got their BFP naturally after a "longer" period of time. I just dont get why I am around so many fertile myrtles! I am of course happy for them, but it makes me wonder whats wrong with me. 

Hope you cheer up soon Rosered. x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Girls!! :hi:

Can I join you please?!

I'm 30 yrs old (31 in the summer) and ttc since Jan. Just coming to the end of cycle 5 now and beginning to feel like it'll never happen :-( Every month I get all excited during the 2ww and secretly convince myself that I'm pg only for af to arrive bang on time! (I bet that's a familiar story in here!) Really didn't think it'd take this long...*sigh* I think I was convinced I'd be one of the lucky ones to get a bfp nice and fast :dohh:

First cycle ttc I took EPO...
Second cycle - EPO and grapefruit juice
Third cycle - EPO, grapefruit juice and opks
Fourth cycle - EPO, grapefruit juice, opks and temping
Fifth cycle - EPO, grapefruit juice, opks, temping and cough syrup...

Are ye seeing a bit of a pattern developing here?!!! :blush: Dunno what I'm going to add to the mix next cycle - maybe Instead Cups?

My af is actually due tomor (or Thurs, but tomor is more likely) Was feeling very hopeful because my temp took a serious nose dive below cover line at 8 dpo. They've been falling again the last few days though so I'm fairly certain the :witch: is on the way...

Looking forward to getting to know you all! :D Hopefully it won't be too long before we all see a big shiny :bfp:!!!!!! Sending lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies,
I'm in the same boat (except a bit older I think than most of you). 33, ttc # 1 for 6 months. For 4 of those months, I've been charting and using OPKs as well as a CBFM. I'm definitely ovulating and my cycles are totally regular, so I'm getting scared that we have a sperm issue...Anyway, I'm 7 DPO right now. I can totally relate to the roller coaster. Last month it took me a lot longer than usual to climb out of the post-AF depression I fell into. This month if it doesn't happen, DH has agreed to get a sperm analysis (such a relief that he was totally open to that). I'm really hoping this is our month, but at the same time, it's so hard to continue to hope when it's taking so long! And when you know it's not a simple reason like missing BD during the fertile period.
Anyway, good luck to all of you. Such a relief to know there are others out there like me!


----------



## 30desperate2c

<html>Hi mk8, 
I have been trying for not so long now, but not 6 months yet. I am 31 yrs old and I am crazy about having babies the natural way. One of my neighbours had a baby after a yr of trying and my best friend is pregnant too. <br>
<br>
I am very desperate and so the name. I am in the two week wait too now. I had BD on the day of the EW cervical mucous which is the time of ovulation. I think it is right and I am hoping for a positive result. <br>
<br>
Ive had a few tests like ultrasounds and blood tests for the hormones. The results of the ultrasound was fine except for cysts on the ovaries and a fibroid in the uterus. According to my father and sister who are doctors, it is nothing to be alarmed about. But my father says we shouldnt delay any further. 
<br><br>
I hope it worked this month.<br>
</html>


----------



## Ems77

Hello...
33 TTC... so frustrated because I got pregnant so fast with my first child. But, that was 13 years ago and that prob has something to do with it. That, and the DEPO of course. Been trying for 7 months. Have had 3 normal cycles. Have taken soy isoflavones. Hmph!


----------



## MrsBea23

Mk8 - How are you today? Hope you are feeling better. I know what you mean about being around fertile myrtles though, my friend and I went off BCP at the same time because we planned to have kids at the same time (and I thought all you had to do was go off BCP ha) she got her BFP after a couple of months and is now 5 months pregnant and I am still trying to get a regular cycle booo. She was around on Sunday and gave me the whole oh if you just relax crap, I could have slapped her lol. 

Rosered - I hope you are feeling better today after a good nights sleep.

Workingttc - I am 33 as well, 34 in December and I hear that clock ticking louder and louder everyday.

Welcome to everyone else that has joined the thread.

Fairy dust to all.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello! I am 30 years old. Trying since November 2010 for #1. I'm currently in the TWW. Like most of you, I didn't realize how long and difficult this process could be!

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## celi84

Well girls, I can understand you're frustrated and impatient, but please don't say it will never happen to you at only 5 or 6 months TTC.

I am 27 and it took me 14 cycles to get pregnant (13 months). Needless to say that after 12 months, I thought me or hubby had an issue and would need treatment. We didn't. I know quite a few other ppl who only had a BFP after a year or almost a year. One it happens, you forget all about the TTC wait

I know it's easier said than done right now but try to take your minds off it as much as you can. Having been on the same boat, I know how difficult it is especially when you have friends or relatives who get pregnant by looking at their hubbies. But don't lose hope. In the meantime, enjoy not having morning sickness, etc while it lasts!

Best of luck to you all


----------



## Fluffy73

I have been TTC no 1 for 11 months now. Have started acupuncture and reflexology this month as well as using a clear blue fertility monitor. Didn't expect to be close to my wedding anniversary and not pregnant. It is frustrating esp as others seen to manage it much quicker. Anyhow fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: 

I've just turned 30 last month & have been TTC for 9 months, no pill in my system, no NTNP before that & have been using opk's & pre-seed since the beginning so I expected it to happen within the first 4 months. Started Agnus castus on month 3 to shorten my cycle (which it did) & improve my LP (which it didn't) & I just came off it last month as I think it gave me mid cycle spotting & made me ovulate late. Been taking pregnacare conception for approx 5 months, but have now swapped this for Boots own brand pre-natals. Been taking EPO which I've also now stopped, & have swapped the pre-seed for conceive plus. DH takes wellman conception & Maca, I also take Maca & we're onto our 5th month now so hopefully it will start working! :thumbup: I temped for 4 months but now I know I ovulate fine I have stopped as its too stressful! I've recently had my thyroid level checked which is fine & am waiting for DH :spermy: results to come back. My doc has said we need to wait for 16months before theyll refer me for tests :growlmad:. 

Sending you all lots of :dust: x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

celi84 said:


> Well girls, I can understand you're frustrated and impatient, but please don't say it will never happen to you at only 5 or 6 months TTC.
> 
> I am 27 and it took me 14 cycles to get pregnant (13 months). Needless to say that after 12 months, I thought me or hubby had an issue and would need treatment. We didn't. I know quite a few other ppl who only had a BFP after a year or almost a year. One it happens, you forget all about the TTC wait
> 
> I know it's easier said than done right now but try to take your minds off it as much as you can. Having been on the same boat, I know how difficult it is especially when you have friends or relatives who get pregnant by looking at their hubbies. But don't lose hope. In the meantime, enjoy not having morning sickness, etc while it lasts!
> 
> Best of luck to you all

Thank you, that definitely pgives me hope! :thumbup: x


----------



## Rosered52

MrsBea23 said:


> Mk8 - How are you today? Hope you are feeling better. I know what you mean about being around fertile myrtles though, my friend and I went off BCP at the same time because we planned to have kids at the same time (and I thought all you had to do was go off BCP ha) she got her BFP after a couple of months and is now 5 months pregnant and I am still trying to get a regular cycle booo. She was around on Sunday and gave me the whole oh if you just relax crap, I could have slapped her lol.
> 
> Rosered - I hope you are feeling better today after a good nights sleep.
> 
> Workingttc - I am 33 as well, 34 in December and I hear that clock ticking louder and louder everyday.
> 
> Welcome to everyone else that has joined the thread.
> 
> Fairy dust to all.

Thanks, MrsBea, I am feeling a bit better. I had some really, really good sleep last night! Left a window open to hear the rain pattering down, and snuggled under the blankets. :sleep:

I've been weaning off my anti-anxiety meds whilst trying to concieve, and it's dealt a blow to my positive attitude the past few days. I will be off it entirely before too long, and I hope that helps me regain some equilibrium.


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Any fellow 30 something year old TTC-ers out there who have been trying for a while? Wanted to see how you ladies are doing and hope that you are feeling optimistic still.
> 
> I remember when I first started my TTC quest. Whilst I have heard it can take up to a year, I thought it would happen at the click of my fingers on the basis that most of friends appear to have hit the jackpot the first month they commenced BD. As the cycles have gone on, my moods have gone on a bit of a roller coaster ride. Sometimes, I am hopeful, during the TWW, I have been anxious, when AF arrives, I have been sad. Yet at the same time, I have also been optimistic. I never expected it to have been this tough emotionally. Also, whilst my cycles are 27 days long, the way my period comes has changed since I started TTC. I am having weird brown discharge just before my period (not normal for me). I have also been experiencing pains on both sides at sporadic times (not around the time of ovulation) so went to see the docs. He is concerned it may be something sinister like cancer so admitted me for tests (internal scan and bloods). Results out next week. Typical! All this palava when I want to have a baby!
> 
> I am however still trying to remain hopeful. Hope is a good thing right?!
> 
> In terms of the practical side of things, I have OPK'd a few months and tried temping. I even tried cough syrup last month for more EWCM. I tried taking preganacare prenatals and a couple of months, I tried vit B6 as my LP wasn't as long as "ideal" (10-12 days). I also tried SMEP for 3 months. But I have chucked all that away this month. I was obssessing and it just stressed me out. SO trying to relax a bit more this month. Here's hoping that my BFP will come out to say hello soon.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well. WOuld be good to hear your thoughts, game plans and of course success stories to get me through this journey.
> 
> Baby dust all. :thumbup:

Really hope there's nothing sinister there hunni! :hugs: My spotting also started after starting TTC. There's a good thread on it, can't post a link as I'm on my phone but its on my profile under posts called 'spotting week before AF anyone else?' Hope it helps x


----------



## Rosered52

celi84 said:


> I know quite a few other ppl who only had a BFP after a year or almost a year. One it happens, you forget all about the TTC wait

You're so right! My co-worker friend and his wife have been married for 2+ years, and talked openly of wanting a baby well before that. Over the past couple of years, he's made some comments about her wanting him to get her pregnant, etc. (she's not shy!). Well, they announced last month that she's due in September, and they're so excited. :). But when I was talking to my co-worker about my own efforts to concieve, I said "you guys were trying for a while, weren't you?". To which he said "well, we were not trying, not preventing". Which made me laugh because 1.) he's already forgotten about the pressure and wait time and 2.) HE may have been ntnp, but SHE was definitelt ttc! :haha:


----------



## mk8

Wow, so much activity! Welcome to all the newcomers. :) Thank you so much for your sweet messages also. I wish you all the best of luck in getting that lovely BFP soon too! 

Celi- Thank you so much for your kind message. Certainly gives us hope. 

Another positive story, A friend of mine said her best buddy took 1 yr to conceive naturally. She now has a beautiful baby boy :)

Gettingbroody- did the witch get you? Hopefully you have some happy news to announce. Babydust to you!

Babydust to all in fact. :)

How is everybody today?


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Gettingbroody- did the witch get you? Hopefully you have some happy news to announce. Babydust to you!
> 
> Babydust to all in fact. :)
> 
> How is everybody today?

:hi:
No witch yet... Had some really pink spotting/cm yesterday morning and then nothing all for the rest of the day and was beginning to get my hopes up - but there's a bit of brown spotting this morning again and temps still dropping :-( Im sure she'll be flying in on her broomstick at any time now - Wicked :witch:!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsPTTC said:


> My doc has said we need to wait for 16months before theyll refer me for tests :growlmad:.
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust: x x

Can't believe he's making you wait so long! I thought it was more the norm to start tests earlier once you hit 30? And even sooner after 35? Has he given any reasons? :growlmad:


----------



## MrsPTTC

GettingBroody said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> My doc has said we need to wait for 16months before theyll refer me for tests :growlmad:.
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust: x x
> 
> Can't believe he's making you wait so long! I thought it was more the norm to start tests earlier once you hit 30? And even sooner after 35? Has he given any reasons? :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hi, well I expected her to say a year as i thought it was 18mths for under 30, a yr for 30-34 then 6 mths for 35+. But :nope: said the policy is 16mths under 35! If I get to a year :growlmad: I will challenge it, as also I don't know who's policy it is - the surgery or the healthcare trust. My friend has been told by a different doctor 18mths-2yrs & she's also 30! :saywhat: x


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon Girls,

MrsP - That seems like an awfully long time to wait. I have PCOS (just went to my doctor and said I think I have it 3 months ago after 4 months of trying and she did tests for that and my thyroid and loads of other stuff and the tests confirmed I do have PCOS) so it is slightly different but I have been referred to the hospital this week to see a specialist and I have only been trying for 7 months. A friend of mine was referred to the hospital after a year of trying because the blood tests showed there was nothing wrong, I would definitely be pushing for something earlier. I really hope you get your BFP before then and you don't even need to worry about it though.

Gettingbroody - Sorry to hear you think AF has arrived, hopefully June will be your month.

Rosered - I love listening to the rain when i'm snuggled up in bed. Sorry to hear that you are coming off meds I hope it is getting easier. :flower: Good on you for doing it though.

Flyffy73 - Welcome, I am doing acupuncture as well not sure if it does much but it makes me feel proactive. I do really enjoy it and hope that it gets you a result quickly.

Celi84 - Nice to hear that this will all be a distant memory at some point :thumbup:

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Well I had a temp rise this morning so really hoping it was O and not just really warm in my bedroom lol, that would be day 18 for me so the earliest yet.:happydance:


----------



## mk8

Yay Mrs Bea! Hope you catch that eggie! :)


----------



## mk8

On another note ladies, I had the results of my scan/bloods back and docs tell me I do not have PCOS, the androgen test they do during bloods (tests PCOS) was "slightly elevated" but the internal scan confirmed no cysts on my ovaries. No thyroid issue either. No idea if I am ovulating because it was only one blood test and to test it, you need to do 1 on CD2 and around CD14/15. Docs have ruled out cysts and cancer (WHOOPEE!) but will not refer me for fertility tests for another 6 months. Which will in reality be a year (I am on cycle 6 of TTC). However, I did tell doc I have been trying for a year after hearing how people have been fobbed off to return in 2 yrs time! It used to be a year but the NHS are scrimping it seems :( 

So no sperm tests or blood tests let alone the more sophisticated ones for quite a while. Doc said to try to relax, have regular sex and let it happen. He said 95% of couple conceive naturally in 2 years...TWO! OMG! 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## MrsBea23

Yay mk8 that is fantastic news so pleased for you, fx'd this is your month.

I was doing some research last night and it seems one low dose aspirin (75mg) a day is meant to help with ovulation, implantation and helps prevent miscarriage. I have started on it today got 100 at boots for a pound fifteen. Just thought I would mention it in case anyone is looking for something new to try.


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great news about your test results mk8 :D Hopefully you won't need all the other tests because you'll be proudly sporting a lovely baby bump by then! :winkwink:

MrsBea I'm very impressed with all your little personal messages! :thumbup: I'm busy trying to absorb all the info about everyone! Takes a while to get to know a new group but it's fun too! :D

As for me, the :witch: arrived today. Not as disappointed as I was other cycles. I think that's because I'm getting to know my temps a bit better and so she didn't catch me off guard, I was quite prepared for her arrival! Onwards to cycle 6 - what new thing to try this month?!!! Aspirin?! Instead cups?! So many choices!!!

Sending lots of :dust: to all! Do we have many in the 2ww?


----------



## mk8

Thanks for your kind messages ladies. I feel v touched. 

Mrsbea- not heard that but thanks for letting us know :) 

I am debating what to do in terms of the "game plan". I have tried cough syrup (for EWCM), I have done OPKs (3 months of using them- 2 definite positives on CD15 and 1 kinda positive (same ish colour) on CD14), I have temped for 3 cycles. I have used conceive plus for the second cycle now. Part of me wonders if all this is making me go a bit nuts. I certainly found temping a bit stressful and I felt I was always anxiously watching to see if my temps dropped. And people say stress hinders things so who knows what the right thing to do is?!


----------



## mk8

GettingBroody said:


> That's great news about your test results mk8 :D Hopefully you won't need all the other tests because you'll be proudly sporting a lovely baby bump by then! :winkwink:
> 
> MrsBea I'm very impressed with all your little personal messages! :thumbup: I'm busy trying to absorb all the info about everyone! Takes a while to get to know a new group but it's fun too! :D
> 
> As for me, the :witch: arrived today. Not as disappointed as I was other cycles. I think that's because I'm getting to know my temps a bit better and so she didn't catch me off guard, I was quite prepared for her arrival! Onwards to cycle 6 - what new thing to try this month?!!! Aspirin?! Instead cups?! So many choices!!!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to all! Do we have many in the 2ww?

Thanks Gettingbroody. I am glad you are in pretty good spirits. Lets all be hopeful for the this cycle eh?! 

I am on the TWW. I thought I was CD23 but checked and I am actually on CD20. 8 whole days. Hmmm...


----------



## Rosered52

mk8 said:


> On another note ladies, I had the results of my scan/bloods back and docs tell me I do not have PCOS, the androgen test they do during bloods (tests PCOS) was "slightly elevated" but the internal scan confirmed no cysts on my ovaries. No thyroid issue either. No idea if I am ovulating because it was only one blood test and to test it, you need to do 1 on CD2 and around CD14/15. Docs have ruled out cysts and cancer (WHOOPEE!) but will not refer me for fertility tests for another 6 months. Which will in reality be a year (I am on cycle 6 of TTC). However, I did tell doc I have been trying for a year after hearing how people have been fobbed off to return in 2 yrs time! It used to be a year but the NHS are scrimping it seems :(
> 
> So no sperm tests or blood tests let alone the more sophisticated ones for quite a while. Doc said to try to relax, have regular sex and let it happen. He said 95% of couple conceive naturally in 2 years...TWO! OMG!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!

Well, that's some very good news. :)


----------



## Rosered52

AF is gunning for me today, BFN this morning, I'll almost welcome her this time. It's been a long week. I'm ready for an Advil, some chocolate, and then to fire up my new Clearblue Fertility Monitor. End of June sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## honey08

:hugs: Rosered52

im sure i posted in here , im 30 ttc2 for 13mth now just O , well im 3dpo will test 12dpo :dance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Rosered52 said:


> AF is gunning for me today, BFN this morning, I'll almost welcome her this time. It's been a long week. I'm ready for an Advil, some chocolate, and then to fire up my new Clearblue Fertility Monitor. End of June sounds pretty good to me.

Aw, sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: Fx'd she stays away!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8 & Honey (and anyone else who's post-o!) - hope the 2ww passes nice and fast! :dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning Fellow 30-ish-ers.... I'm 7, 8 or 9 DPO. Moving right along. (Hard to tell this month because I got the flu and my temps were screwed up.)

This is going to sound crazy.... and I know that before I type it. So normally a week before my pd my bbs start to hurt. Nothing yet!! Any kind of difference from routine gives me some hope.


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> On another note ladies, I had the results of my scan/bloods bac and docs tell me I do not have PCOS, the androgen test they do during bloods (tests PCOS) was "slightly elevated" but the internal scan confirmed no cysts on my ovaries. No thyroid issue either. No idea if I am ovulating because it was only one blood test and to test it, you need to do 1 on CD2 and around CD14/15. Docs have ruled out cysts and cancer (WHOOPEE!) but will not refer me for fertility tests for another 6 months. Which will in reality be a year (I am on cycle 6 of TTC). However, I did tell doc I have been trying for a year after hearing how people have been fobbed off to return in 2 yrs time! It used to be a year but the NHS are scrimping it seems :(
> 
> So no sperm tests or blood tests let alone the more sophisticated ones for quite a while. Doc said to try to relax, have regular sex and let it happen. He said 95% of couple conceive naturally in 2 years...TWO! OMG!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!

Great news that theres nothing sinister lurking there! :thumbup:. Are you in the UK? My doc first tried to tell me it was 16months for sperm tests as well as women's tests & I challenged it as my Zeta West book says men should be tested after 6 months. Anyway she spoke to another doctor who said men can have a sperm test ANYTIME! I'm so glad I challenged her! The results should be back within the next week FX'd! x


----------



## katkat30

Hi, I'm 31 and been tcc for 2 months. No sign yet but keeping positive. Seeing friends get bfp all around me thought I would be the same and catch immediately, although I know nature doesn't work that way!! Chin up, keep positive and relaxed, I find yoga really helps clear the head, and relax your body, Good luck to all those tcc out there x


----------



## purpleflossy

im 31 and have my first blood test in 2 weeks at day 21, scared but at the same time hoping this will all help. Hubby goes to docs next week to see about getting swimmers checked, we have been TTC for 18months ish


----------



## Rosered52

Good morning, crew! Sending some love and positive vibes ou!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mk8

Morning back at ya Rosered... Though it is 730pm here in the UK right now. 

Nice to see some newcomers - Welcome!

Rosered- I hope that AF stays away and your BFP is just a wee bit shy coming out! 

Gettingbroody- thanks for the wishes. I hope TWW passes by quickly too. Sigh. I just don't feel that hopeful this month for some reason. 

Hey MrsG- my boobs ache 1 week before AF too. I agree- any sign of a difference is a good one. Here's hoping your beanie snuggled in there :) What month of TTC are you on again hun?

MrsPTTC- yup, I am in the UK but the doc said to wait another 6 months. He thinks we have been trying for a year and I didn't bother to correct him. I guess in 6 months it will be 1 year really so I think we can wait. Mind you, I do want DH to check out his spermies. He goes to another doc so hopefully they will be more accommodating. 

Katkat - hope you are going to migrate to the first tri forums soon!

Purpleflossy- best of luck for the tests honey. Are they just going to do bloods on you? Assume that you go twice in your cycle? Or just the once? My doc said they test on CD2 and CD14/15 to see if the homones increased. 

A question for you ladies, esp ones with PCOS. My bloods showed a "slightly elevated level of free androgen index", which indicates PCOS. However, my internal ultrasound conducted two days prior to the bloods showed no cysts. Therefore doc says I do not have PCOS. Is it poss to have PCOS but not for them to show up on your ovaries at a specific point in time? I am confused because people seemed to be diagnosed with PCOS solely on blood work.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Morning Fellow 30-ish-ers.... I'm 7, 8 or 9 DPO. Moving right along. (Hard to tell this month because I got the flu and my temps were screwed up.)
> 
> This is going to sound crazy.... and I know that before I type it. So normally a week before my pd my bbs start to hurt. Nothing yet!! Any kind of difference from routine gives me some hope.

Hopefully that's a good sign!! A girl I know on another thread only decided to test because she was having no symptoms before af showed...no cramps, no sore bbs like she normally got. She ended up with a :bfp:, hopefully you will too!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome to all the new girls! :hi:

Katkat, I'm doing yoga too and I love it but I do wonder about doing some of the more strenuous poses in the 2ww...what do you think? Sometimes I skip class during 2ww but I don't really want to put my life on hold while ttc either... I know I could ask the instructor if there are any poses I should avoid but don't really want the rest of the class wondering why I'm opting out if you know what I mean?:shrug:


----------



## MrsG2010

mk8 - TTC since Nov - this is our 6th cycle. 

bbs still don't hurt! i keep pressing on them like an insane person!


----------



## katkat30

GettingBroody said:


> Welcome to all the new girls! :hi:
> 
> Katkat, I'm doing yoga too and I love it but I do wonder about doing some of the more strenuous poses in the 2ww...what do you think? Sometimes I skip class during 2ww but I don't really want to put my life on hold while ttc either... I know I could ask the instructor if there are any poses I should avoid but don't really want the rest of the class wondering why I'm opting out if you know what I mean?:shrug:

Hi, I have thought about this too, but during 2ww have 1. been doing the beginners class(!) and also not over stretching. As far as I know the only problem with yoga in pregnancy is that it may over stretch your ligaments and/joints due to the extra hormones. I have not found anything to say it is dangerous during pregnancy, in fact the sites I have looked at say as long as it is gentle, then there is no problem doing yoga during pregnancy. They do say you should let your instructor know if you do get a BFP though.

Hope this helps, I don't think I will be stopping, just make sure you are careful!!
x


----------



## purpleflossy

mk8 said:


> Morning back at ya Rosered... Though it is 730pm here in the UK right now.
> Nice to see some newcomers - Welcome!
> Purpleflossy- best of luck for the tests honey. Are they just going to do bloods on you? Assume that you go twice in your cycle? Or just the once? My doc said they test on CD2 and CD14/15 to see if the homones increased]
> 
> 
> no just once at the moment, day 21 the doc said, blood tests for various things, go back the week later to find out the results


----------



## mk8

Mrs g, whats the latest?

Purple, pls. Keep us posted. good luck with the tests!


----------



## GradMommy

Good Morning everyone! How's everyone feeling today? I hope you don't mind if I jump into this thread - I'm 31yr old DH and I have been TTC for awhile, this is cycle #6. Using soy, temping, OPK's, crossing my fingers and praying that this is our month!

Blessings to everyone! Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## mama d

Mk8 - I am also 30 and have been trying for 6 months. We are on cycle 7. We did get pregnant our first month buti later miscarried...and with that came a whole slew of irregular periods and spotting. I'm still not back to normal. it's nice to know I'm not alone but I sure wish we could all get those bfps sooner than later.

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

hey gals I'm on cycle #6 too (7 months)... I'm finishing it up. Less than a week to go!
We use OPKs and temping. Though temping keeps running into problems. (Either thermometer problems or fevers.) If this month isn't our month I'm thinking of trying preseed or something similar?? Anyone have any experience w/ this.

mk - still no bb pain! either my pd is coming later than expected or something's up!!! oooohhh I hope something's up!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Kat! I'm doing a form of ashtanga so I wouldn't exactly call it gentle but I do tend not to push myself too hard during class during the 2ww and if we have to hold a difficult pose for too long I disappear off to the bathroom for a few mins, lol! Will definitely be asking the instructors advice once (positive thinking!) I get a bfp tho...

MrsG, I really hope something is up too! When are you testing?!

Hi to all the new folks!! :dust:

Have decided to take a slight step back on the ttc front for this cycle - think my head needs a short break! Will probably keep temping and using opks, I think, but am going to leave the EPO, grapefruit juice and cough syrup aside for a while... Gonna have a relaxed month! (that's the plan anyway!:blush:)


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

hope everybody had a nice weekend. 

gradmommy- welcome :) best of luck for this month. hopefully the eggy gets fertilised and clings on! question- what is the soy for? do you have regular cycles? assume you have been getting positive opks? are you and hubby having regular bd throughout the month or waiting until you get a positive? perhaps you have tried both approaches (like me). fingers crossed for you!

mamad- i am sorry to hear of your mc. hopefully those cycles regulate soon. the good news is that you are able to get pregnant. i know easier said than done but try to relax and spend quality time with the hubby :)

mrsg- hopefully something is up! :) when is witch due?

gettingbroody- a bit of a break sounds like a plan. is the epo, grapefruit juice and cough syrup because you don't have much ewcm? lots of people like preseed and conceive plus. i am on cycle 2 of conceive plus... hopefully i get that bfp soon. 

babydust to all!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gettingbroody and mk - Nothing new to report. Bbs still don't hurt. Very strange!! AF is due (based on previous cycles) around June 10. I tend to fluctuate (32-39days). Today is CD33. I'm very tempted to test June 8 on Day 35 and approx 12 DPO. But I don't have that many tests left so if I can -- I'll hold out til Friday.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## quail

hi:hi:im on cycle 8 cd9 ttc baby no.11 it took me 6 cycles to conceive no.10 so im hoping it wont be too much longer as im 37 now,i temp and use ac,b vits ,just hoping all my hard work will soon be rewarded.xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

quail said:


> hi:hi:im on cycle 8 cd9 ttc baby no.11 it took me 6 cycles to conceive no.10 so im hoping it wont be too much longer as im 37 now,i temp and use ac,b vits ,just hoping all my hard work will soon be rewarded.xxx

Eek! Ten kids! Bet they keep you busy :D What are the age ranges? Are they all singles?


----------



## mk8

Quail, wow! Ten kids? What's your secret? Haha.

Mrsg, Oo no boon ache is promising. Try to hold out I say! Best of luck... so exciting!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies.

Gosh this is a busy little thread I can hardly keep up. Welcome to all the new posters.

mk8, honey and mrs g - I am in the TWW as well DPO6 today and I have sore bb's and cramping so not holding out much hope still symptom spotting like mad though. Mrs G definitely sounds like good news if you are still not getting bb pain. Fx'd for you ladies it would be great if we got lots of BFP's on this thread.

Rosered - Did AF show or any news? fx'd for you.

mk8 - I have not heard of anyone having the symptoms but not cysts, I know you can have cysts but no other symptoms and that is PCO. Sorry not much help I am afraid. 

Gettingbroody - I wish I could take a bit of a break but I am just too obsessed lol. I definitely think the pineapple is doing good things for my ewcm, I actually had some this month so I am a bit scared to stop. Although I think I might take a break from the acupuncture and nutritionist after this month it is getting very expensive and I am not sure if it is doing anything.

kitkat & Gettingbroody - I do worry about exercise as well, I play netball and it can be quite rough and I do combat and attack and step and there are loads of crunch's at the end of the classes I think once I get my BFP I will have to stop netball and take it easy on the sit ups but I really want to stay fit throughout the pregnancy so I am not as tired and have lots of energy. 

quail - wow that is amazing 10! must be a crazy amount of work lol. Good luck on getting 11.


----------



## mk8

Heymrsbea... 6dpo...heres hoping you get that BFP this week! when is witch due and when will you test?


----------



## MrsBea23

I am not to sure about my LP I have only really had one with my crazy cycles and that was about 11 dpo so I think I will wait until Sunday if i can before I test.

How about you, when are you going to test?


----------



## mk8

I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you mrs. :) 

Not sure when I will be testing. 

Babydust to us all!


----------



## MrsBea23

Fx'd for you to hun, I really hope this is our month.

And for eveyone else in the TWW on this thread.


----------



## quail

GettingBroody said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi:hi:im on cycle 8 cd9 ttc baby no.11 it took me 6 cycles to conceive no.10 so im hoping it wont be too much longer as im 37 now,i temp and use ac,b vits ,just hoping all my hard work will soon be rewarded.xxx
> 
> Eek! Ten kids! Bet they keep you busy :D What are the age ranges? Are they all singles?Click to expand...

hi,yes they are all singles i have 5 boys and 5 girls there ages are,19,13,12,11,9,7,5,4,2,1,.xxxxx


----------



## londongirl

Hi CD8

I just read your post now... I think i'm in the same boat as you! I'm 30 as well, we've been TTC for 5 months (this is the 6th cycle). My mum and 2 older sisters all literally popped kids out with NO problems whatsoever (Mum has 5 kids and my 2 older sisters have 4 and 3). My friends as well got preggas on their first or second try. So I had always taken for granted it'd be easy for me. I literally expected a BFP on our first cycle... but no. and then it repeated over and over again until i'm here writing this now. I totally understand the rollercoaster of hope, reading into symptoms, more hope, BFNs, and then AF comes and the sadness and the WORRY. I, too, have been checked out for PCOS and it's all come back negative too. The thing that confused me the most, tho', was that since we've been TTC, I've had brown CM in the day or 2 before AF comes, exactly like you.

I spoke to one of my sisters and she told me something interesting. She said that most people that she knew had to try for around half a year and that, once you've had the first one, your body is geared and then it's WAY easier. She also said that, for her, it was when she wasn't thinking about it that it happened for her. That's obviously way easier said than done. How do you consciously NOT think about something?! But anyway, this month I decided to not do ANYTHING differently and to just focus on enjoying BD with my hubby and see what happens (although ironically I'm obviously not completely tuned out because I'm on this site!).

So I wanted to let you know that you're not alone, and you're in my thoughts - it will happen for you ... don't lose heart

xx LG :flower:


----------



## MrsG2010

hey welcome new girls. 

hi london. it's interesting a lot of us 30-ishers are on cycle 6. (I am, started Nov 2010).

everyone else who is following my story. I'm calling it boobgate. as in why aren't they hurting yet? unfortunately, when i woke up and got in the shower this morning they had that "heavy" feeling. 

im not giving up hope yet. im 12dpo today. I didn't feel any urge to test today. I'd like to wait til Friday. Though easier said than done!

I reallllly want this. Like all of you do :) Fertility friend informed me today that my due date would be 2/16/12. I love it! 

good luck everyone - enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## GettingBroody

londongirl said:


> ...But anyway, this month I decided to not do ANYTHING differently and to just focus on enjoying BD with my hubby and see what happens (although ironically I'm obviously not completely tuned out because I'm on this site!).

:haha: me too! Decided to take a mental break from ttc for this cycle and just see what happens but am still checking in here everyday (ok, a few times a day, lol :blush:) so not sure it's working!!! With my job this would actually be the worst month to get a bfp because then my mat leave would run into summer holidays next year so I'd miss out on time off...(I'm a teacher) Would be very typical if a :bfp: were to finally arrive this month of ntnp after all those months of trying!! Would still be delighted to see it though!:thumbup:


----------



## Clareybeary

Please can I join? I am 31 (32 in Dec) and trying for #1 since December 2010. Still no luck although BDing like mad!!!! I have loooong cycles (up to 38 days) so it's a long wait until OV time. This month I'm drinking alcohol when I want and taking B6, Evening primrose oil (I never get EWCM which could be my problem), grapefuit juice (hell, I need all the help I can get!!!), folic acid (have been from the start) and Agnus Castus to regulate OV. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Clareybeary

BTW, I'm not an alcoholic!!!!! I will just have a bit at weekends if I want!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Clareybeary said:


> BTW, I'm not an alcoholic!!!!! I will just have a bit at weekends if I want!!!!

:rofl:

Welcome!!! :hi: Fx'd June will be your month! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, I think we need a siggie! I'd offer to make one but I'm not the slightest bit arty! Anyone else?! :D


----------



## londongirl

Clareybeary said:


> BTW, I'm not an alcoholic!!!!! I will just have a bit at weekends if I want!!!!

haha I'm doing the same!

welcome Clareybeary!

it's really nice to feel like we're in this together with people in similar situations... I also have long cycles so it's really hard to know when the big O is happening... sigh!

GettingBroody - totally understand about the timing thing and school holidays - the irony is that it seems to strike when you're least expecting it...!

x


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, so good to see so many of you. Welcome to the new joiners and hello again to the usual crew.

MrsG- you have great willpower to not test! How long is your luteal phase normally? Ohhhh I really hope this is it for you Mrs, I really do. 

Gettingbroody, a relaxed approach is good. I have been wondering whether this website fuels my nerves or helps. I absolutely love talking to you ladies but I wonder whether I need a break to just not think about TTC at all. Can't stay away though because I feel you ladies have really helped me during the low days, plus I am keen to see you announce your BFPs! Such a great feeling to see fellow ttc-ers have their dream come true!

Welcome Clarey- you enjoy the things you can enjoy before you get your BFP! I think that's a good approach, just see it as an extra month to drink, eat sushi, do crazy exercise (if you are so inclined) etc. 

Londongirl- we are like twins. Heh heh. 

I'm off to do more work...swamped at the moment. :( almost 10pm!


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Girls,

Welcome Londongirl and Clareybeary.

Londongirl - My mum and sister seem to get pregnant at the drop of a hat as well, my mum had my brother at 40 with no problem (I was 16 and my sister was 19) but it doesn't seem to have been passed on to me unfortunately.
sigh

MrsG - Your still in with a great chance so I have my fingers tightly crossed for you. I feel a bit less sure today myself I am quite crampy, I am 7DPO and this is when the cramps started last month so still hopeful but not sure.

Calreybeary - I am drinking this month as well although not much in the TWW, I did quite a bit of research and it says the cells just feed of the sugars in your body for the 1st 6 weeks anyway so a glass of wine or two here and there won't hurt.

Gettingbroody - I am not very artistic either I am afraid and I wouldn&#8217;t even know where to start tbh, hopefully someone on here is though.

Just waiting waiting waiting for me sigh.

Mk8 - must of been typing as you posted, sorry you are having to work so late hun hope its not to stressful.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey all. Still hanging in! Ugh I can't wait for this week to be over - I just want to know. Thanks for the support!


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> I have been wondering whether this website fuels my nerves or helps. I absolutely love talking to you ladies but I wonder whether I need a break to just not think about TTC at all. Can't stay away though because I feel you ladies have really helped me during the low days, plus I am keen to see you announce your BFPs! Such a great feeling to see fellow ttc-ers have their dream come true!

This is exactly how I feel! :thumbup: Im afraid I'll miss something if I take a break!!:haha: 

Off to bed now, chat to you all tomorrow! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

I know just like 30 minutes ago I said I was hanging. Since then Im feeling a little panicky. Bbs are hurting more and I'm feeling crampy Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls...I haven't been on this thread in a few days, but I've been peeking in periodically. FX'd for all of you that are so close--these are the most stressful days! AF arrived early for me yesterday--boo!--but I'm feeling ok about it (on to cycle 7). Anyway, I wanted to share this new study FF has done, in case some of you haven't seen it. I found it super encouraging:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Chart-Gallery-Stats-Months-TTC-versus-Age.html

Basically, it gives the average months it takes to conceive by age. You can also search in the chart gallery by age and it will give you the exact number. For my age, 33, the average is 8.2 months, which made me feel sooooo much better. I really think being on this site can give you a warped sense of how long it takes - with all these ladies getting BFPs in the first or second month of trying on 8 DPO, etc. Lucky girls, but definitely not the norm!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Working! That was really interesting:thumbup: I've never searched the charts before....


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, meant to say - Sorry the :witch: got you :-(


----------



## quail

morning,that graph was interesting for my age it normally takes around 10 months and im cycle 8 so hopefully soon,i hate waiting to ovulate its soooo boring.xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning. Thanks for the age/graph info. Looks like for me, age 30, 7 months. Which I'll assume means 7 cycles - which I am NEXT month. 

This morning I took a test CD 35 (either 12 or 13 dpo) - BFN. Super BFN. No way I could be wrong. I'll admit a tear sprang to my eyes. This is tough.


----------



## workingttc

So sorry MrsG! I can totally relate to the tears. But remember, you can implant as late as 11 or even 12DPO, so it could still be another couple of days before you'd have a positive test. Do you chart? If so, is your temp still high? You're not out until AF arrives, so try to stay positive and hang in there (I always fail at this - I'm always in tears at least a day or two before AF arrives because I'm certain I'm out, so hopefully you'll do better!!) :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

workingttc said:


> Hi girls...I haven't been on this thread in a few days, but I've been peeking in periodically. FX'd for all of you that are so close--these are the most stressful days! AF arrived early for me yesterday--boo!--but I'm feeling ok about it (on to cycle 7). Anyway, I wanted to share this new study FF has done, in case some of you haven't seen it. I found it super encouraging:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Chart-Gallery-Stats-Months-TTC-versus-Age.html
> 
> Basically, it gives the average months it takes to conceive by age. You can also search in the chart gallery by age and it will give you the exact number. For my age, 33, the average is 8.2 months, which made me feel sooooo much better. I really think being on this site can give you a warped sense of how long it takes - with all these ladies getting BFPs in the first or second month of trying on 8 DPO, etc. Lucky girls, but definitely not the norm!

Thanks for that :flower:. Unfortunately I'm over the average for my age, but not by much! x x


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Workingttc- sorry AF got you. I know it's tough but try to stay positive. On to the next cycle right? Are you going to do anything differently this cycle?

MrsG- I am so sorry honey. I totally understand how tough it is. In fact, I was going to type a message on here saying "I am P***ed off. Life sucks". How terrible eh? That was earlier today. I feel like I have the mood swings of a pregnant woman but none of the benefits! Sigh. I am sorry you got a BFN but here's hoping that your BFP will pay you a visit very soon. Whilst I know it is a real rollercoaster ride, I think we have to try to stay hopeful and remind ourselves that we should be grateful to have our darling hubbys around to spend quality time with in the mean time.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> This morning I took a test CD 35 (either 12 or 13 dpo) - BFN. Super BFN. No way I could be wrong. I'll admit a tear sprang to my eyes. This is tough.

:hugs:


----------



## katkat30

Big af just turned up... booooo!! Fxd for next month. Thanks working, will have to look at the charts you posted. SOrry af got you too. good luck to all those ttc x


----------



## GettingBroody

katkat30 said:


> Big af just turned up... booooo!! Fxd for next month. Thanks working, will have to look at the charts you posted. SOrry af got you too. good luck to all those ttc x

:hugs: coming your way Kat. Sorry she got you :-(


----------



## katkat30

Thanks gettingbroody fxd for you this month x


----------



## katkat30

PS if no one beats me to it will try do a siggie tomorrow, have a rare day off lol, so will have a go... lol


----------



## katkat30

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4deffe21eb796.gif


How's this for a first attempt? Not very imaginative but gets the general idea? Anyone got any ideas?!!!


----------



## Dani1745

Hi Everyone!

I'm 29 (30 next month) and DH and I have been actively trying since January, this is currently C#6. Doesn't look like it'll be this cycle as I've been actively had AF for 19 days :cry:

To date I've been charting (since February 2010) and taken Guaifenesin (cough syrup) for the past 2 cycles.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi!

Thanks for kind words gals! After my morning pity party - I perked up for the rest of the day. :)

My temp is still relatively high. I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow and I'll test again Friday.

Seeing myself as "30+" is a bit shocking. hahaha I guess I am though - I'll be 31 next month. ahhh


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning !

My temp dropped .5 degrees today from yesterday. ARRGHHHH. At 630 am I saw that and I was like sonofa .... 

Fertility Friend says 14DPO today, but I say 13.

Tomorrow will probably be the day.

good luck to you all! <Trying to keep my head up!>

Welcome dani - another cycle 6-er. :) Am I the only one who thinks it's weird a lot of us are exactly on cycle 6?

ONE last thought: I read on another thread where someone's dr. told them bd'ing every day, even during fertile period isn't a good idea. Am I the only one who is panicky at the thought of skipping a day during this time?! My DH had a SA done. He was "normal" THANK GOD but on the lower end of normal, if that makes sense. I wonder if this is where I'm going wrong ? Though it's impossible to know... this is so frustrating. I think I will definitely do preseed or something next month (IF needed). I should stop obsessing since I'm not out yet!


----------



## MrsBea23

:hugs: to everyone who got AF. 
I don't think I am too far behind only 9DPO but cramping and spotty face boooooo.
July is going to be our month girls, I am sending positive thoughts everyone's way.

Welcome to Dani.

Mrsg - hang in there your not out yet could it be an implantation dip?
If I had a cycle at the start I would be about cycle 6 I think (november), it could have something to do with the name of the thread though he he.

kitkat - I like it, pretty colours and sparkly.


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - I don't like the idea of missing a day, I at least like to bd 5 out of 6 days around O time. I read unless they have a really low count then everyday is fine, I will do some more reading tonight and see what I can find. If I still don't get my BFP next month maybe I will try every second day.

I had decent ewcm this month but I still use conceive + just in case I don't think it can do any harm.


----------



## quail

hi,im on cd12 dont think i will o, till next week ,i wish i didnt o, so late it seems such along time from cd1 till o, then my lp is short so 2ww goes quick,really hoping for a bfp this month , if not i also think i will get some preseed next month,im also wondering wether to try soy?what do you ladies think?.xxx


----------



## MrsBea23

Quail - I haven't tried soy but if you have a long cycle with short lp I guess you don't have anything to lose. 

Agnus Castus has done good things for my cycle my fertility nutritionist told me to take it, she also said she doesn't like soy because it messes with your estrogen but if my cycle hadn't sorted itself out this cycle I would of tried soy next cycle regardless of what she said.


----------



## Dani1745

MrsG - going back to my Parenting class (15 years ago) I remember that BDing everyday lowers the number of sperm that can be ejaculated, and too long means your getting dead swimmers...

Since it was soo long ago I Googled and found this:
"Sperm are thought to retain fertilizing capability for up to 48 hours once they have entered the female genital tract, but it's possible their lifespan is even longer.

Sperm production by the testicle takes about 90 days; the immature sperm are then deposited in a receptacle called the epididymis. They remain there until the time of ejaculation, when they undergo further maturation and develop their swimming ability. We do not know exactly how long they live once they reach maturity. _Optimal semen specimens occur with ejaculation every two or three days_. As the length of time between ejaculation increases, the percentage of normal, motile sperm in a semen sample progressively decreases.

_Repeated ejaculations at intervals of 24 hours or less may result in sperm depletion and a drop in numbers of 30 percent or more_. Muscular contractions usually diminish with subsequent orgasms, which also contributes to lower sperm volumes and counts."


----------



## londongirl

we do it every second day around 'o' because somehow that makes it feel more passionate and less like a chore (does that make sense)?? and i've heard that when you're both really into it, it makes the 'conditions' better for fertilisation!!


----------



## londongirl

katkat30 said:


> https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4deffe21eb796.gif
> 
> 
> How's this for a first attempt? Not very imaginative but gets the general idea? Anyone got any ideas?!!!

Hi Katkat
that's really pretty! how on EARTH did you do that? I'm so technologically challenged! How about.... 30ish TTC as most of us are around the 30 point :) (and it sounds less scary to me than 30+ haha!)

but it's awesome either way!!


----------



## katkat30

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4df0e714ab0b4.gif

How's this for a second attempt? Welcome londongirl! glad you liked my attempts... easy really, found a cool website lol. did the first one last night, then woke up and saw it this morning and thought twice about the plus sign!!! hope ish is better. fxd for you this month, good luck. when you due to test you think?


----------



## mk8

Hey girls. in office toilets about to cry. Af coming. Browny discharge. Cd26, around 10dpo. Should get af on sat but looks like shes early.


----------



## londongirl

katkat30 said:


> https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4df0e714ab0b4.gif
> 
> How's this for a second attempt? Welcome londongirl! glad you liked my attempts... easy really, found a cool website lol. did the first one last night, then woke up and saw it this morning and thought twice about the plus sign!!! hope ish is better. fxd for you this month, good luck. when you due to test you think?

Yay that's perfect!! I love it!!
My cycles are long (35 days or so) and I'm on CD 12 or so, which means another week or so til O & 2ww. So I'm a while off yet. This month I'm not focusing on myself in that way, rather just having fun and keeping fingers crossed for others. I need a mental break from it!!

Where are you with things?:winkwink:

Xx


----------



## katkat30

mk8 said:


> Hey girls. in office toilets about to cry. Af coming. Browny discharge. Cd26, around 10dpo. Should get af on sat but looks like shes early.

Sorry to hear that mk8 but chin up.. think positive July WILL be our month.*hugs*


----------



## londongirl

mk8 said:


> Hey girls. in office toilets about to cry. Af coming. Browny discharge. Cd26, around 10dpo. Should get af on sat but looks like shes early.

you poor thing mk8 :(
but that said, not trying to get your hopes up, my friend got brown CM/discharge when her AF was due, which then disappeared and she was preggas. Maybe it is AF, but I think we have a supportive group here and I think we can stand by your side and be with you for the next shot at things if AF does come. Make the decision that next month will be the month that you start spoiling yourself (go for a massage, pedicure, etc) and really relax... you deserve it
xx


----------



## katkat30

londongirl said:


> katkat30 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4df0e714ab0b4.gif
> 
> How's this for a second attempt? Welcome londongirl! glad you liked my attempts... easy really, found a cool website lol. did the first one last night, then woke up and saw it this morning and thought twice about the plus sign!!! hope ish is better. fxd for you this month, good luck. when you due to test you think?
> 
> Yay that's perfect!! I love it!!
> My cycles are long (35 days or so) and I'm on CD 12 or so, which means another week or so til O & 2ww. So I'm a while off yet. This month I'm not focusing on myself in that way, rather just having fun and keeping fingers crossed for others. I need a mental break from it!!
> 
> Where are you with things?:winkwink:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Currently have af so just starting another cycle. Have been about 30 days long so prob on CD3 now, with Long way to go it feels this month but keeping positive. Having fun too but hard to relax sometimes. 
More I think about not thinking about cycle etc, the more I do think about it... did that make sense? Anyway, trying my best!! Fxd for bfps all round!


----------



## londongirl

Katkat, completely!!!!!

at first i thought I was doing great by not thinking about things - but then I realised the more I thought about not thinking about it, the more I was thinking about it!! Catch 22 really! Also this website is a bit hard to just switch off from. So I'm just doing the best I can to not think about the date too much and just have fun :hugs::drunk::hugs:

and see what happens... ;)

then if that fails, i'll go back to monitoring every minute of everything!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh mk8 so sorry hun, how are you feeling tonight? 

kitkat that is perfect, great work. How do we add it? do we just copy and paste?


----------



## katkat30

If you Can copy And paste have a try. I had to use a code, which I will try And put up, for you x


----------



## katkat30

h t tp ://w w w .m e ga gifs. de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4df131b964d67.gif [ / URL]

this may work. Take out the spaces And add before the url part At the end 
X


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Thanks for your support, you are all incredibly sweet. I felt a bit better but then speaking to mum (who I adore) made me feel worse. Shes a great person but she has so little tact. She said usually people get pregnant straight away and referenced my age next yr (32) and how its worrying her how I would cope with pregnancy. Why?!?!?!?! I got off the phone in tears. I felt like a total failure and I am worried that there will be no children in my life. I feel sad, panicky, angry, you name it. My LP appears shorter this cycle than before (spotting/light AF on CD26 (I usually have a 27 day cycle, so AF shows up the day after that). I feel lost as to what to do. I appear to be ovulating (positive OPKs the cycles I used them and I appear to have a biphasic pattern when I chart my temps (ie I think I am ovulating). So what's the matter? Are my tubes blocked (in which case, hardly any hope!), is my "environment" hostile? Is DH sperm OK? 

I also wonder how I should be around DH. I did tell him everything but as time goes on, there is of course a possibility that there is something "wrong" with him or me. If it is him, I would feel bad harping on about how I am not pregnant, how heartbroken I am etc. I dont want him to feel guilty at all. I dont just want a child, I was his child. 

Sorry girls for this message. I know it isnt a positive one and it doesn't help your moods I am sure, but I had to vent somehow and I couldnt do it with mum, I cant do it with friends (not told them Im ttc) and now, I fear telling DH to an extent as I dont want to worry him. 

baby dust all!


----------



## workingttc

So sorry you're feeling so down, MK. With all due respect to your mum, I do think she's a bit misinformed on this one. You only have a 20% chance in any given month even if you time everything PERFECTLY. I'd bet you'll get your BFP next month. Like the FF charts I posted show, it's very, very common for it to take 6-12 months, even if you're healthy and doing it all right!

That said, I don't think it hurts to get some basic tests done if you're really worried. That's what I'm going to do in a few weeks. It probably will come out that you're totally fine, but you may feel better hearing that from a doctor.

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## katkat30

Sorry to hear you feel so down mk. I do know what you mean about mum with no tact though. Makes it hard, and is not nice to hear from someone so close even if you know its not true. Like working said, it IS not easy to get bfp, and the waiting doesn't help much either. Also agreed with working that if you did go and see your doctor, it may make you feel better just hearing that everything is ok from a medical person, give you some confidence back. 
Big hugs, chin up, hopefully things will seem better soon
X


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, so sorry you're feeling down hon. Please don't get stressed, look at how many of us here are on cycle 6, you are NOT alone :hugs: Didn't someone say that the average for a :bfp: at age 32 on the FF charts was 8 months? So 31 is prob 7-8 months too... I bet you'll see your :bfp: really soon :D Has af arrived yet or is it still just spotting? Don't give up hope til the :witch: shows up...


----------



## GettingBroody

PS katkat that siggie is fab and the code works perfectly as you can see! Thanks for that! :D 

:dust: to all!


----------



## GettingBroody

londongirl said:


> Katkat, completely!!!!!
> 
> at first i thought I was doing great by not thinking about things - but then I realised the more I thought about not thinking about it, the more I was thinking about it!! Catch 22 really! Also this website is a bit hard to just switch off from. So I'm just doing the best I can to not think about the date too much and just have fun :hugs::drunk::hugs:
> 
> and see what happens... ;)
> 
> then if that fails, i'll go back to monitoring every minute of everything!!!

My thoughts exactly! I'm taking nothing but folic acid this month but if that doesn't work I'm going back to being a walking pharmacy in July :haha:


----------



## MrsG2010

Good evening all. 10pm here. Nothing new to report. We shall see in the morning. Chances are my morning post will follow this evening post. hahah.

kitkat love the sig. Im going to work on it when I'm done. 

London girl hahah I was thinking the same thing. I don't feel 30+ though I guess I am!

Mrs Bea hahaha Yeah I didn't remember the thread was called 6 months. I thought it was such an odd coincidence! hahaha

Mrs Bea and Dani - Optimal is every 2-3 days - eeep. I feel dumb. Every 2 days. Is that every other day? Or skip 2 days? Why is this hard for me?? hahahah Maybe cause it's late and I've had a long day.

mk - Have you tried vitamin B6 for short LP. Sorry :( That must have been a shock today. Hope you are feeling better... I know what you mean about not making DH feel bad. I know my DH is probably just as disappointed as me. Just doesn't show it the same. 

Everyone - I like our 30ish clique. :) 

Tomorrow unless AF shows I'll probably test again. !?!?


----------



## MrsBea23

Mk8- With AF coming early do you think it could have been a chemical? 
I wouldn't worry about your mum to much hun she is of a different generation to us, life has changed allot since we where born in the 70's. I am sure you will be a great mum. My mum had my sister at 21 and me at 23 and then didn't have my brother until she was 40 and he hasn't lost out on anything, actually probably the opposite they go out and play golf together and she has always been able to take time out to drive him around and give him all the material things he wanted because she was older and her business had established itself and so on. I think we will give our kids a great life being older parents because we are more stable now than 10 years ago and its not like we are geriatric I can still physically do anything I could in my teens lol. I really hope your feeling better today hun.

Mrsg - how are you getting on did you test?

Kitkat - Fantastic worked great thanks.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsG2010

Today is CD37. DPO 14 or 15. BFN. :( on ic (wondfo from amazon.com)

Though I think I saw an "evaporation" - I've never had one before so I'm not sure. Next time I take a test I'm going to look and see if that indentation is always there. I never noticed it before.

Blaughhhhh :wacko:

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## quail

hi,well nothing to report from me cd13 and waiting to o, i have a feeling its gonna be a long wait.hope you are all well,good luck with your next test mrsg.xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Today is CD37. DPO 14 or 15.

14/15 dpo, sounds promising!:thumbup: How long is your lp usually?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, loving the siggie! :thumbup: 

I'm just wondering if anyone's tried the home fertility testing for women? Depending on what happens with DH SA results on Monday I might buy one. I would love to get the First Response one's as I know it's a brand I can trust, but it doesn't look like you can get them in the UK.. x


----------



## mk8

Hello girls

First of all, thanks for all of your supportive messages again. I think there is a great support network amongst Baby&Bump! 

MrsG- I am sorry about the BFN. Do keep us posted. Big hug to you!

Katkat- Great sig! Will add it in a mo! 

So girls, I am conscious that there are a few newcomers (welcome!) I thought it may be helpful for the newcomers (and ones with bad memories like myself) to give a quick recap on our own stories. I am happy to keep a note of them all and will try to update it as appropriate if that helps! 

So I will go first...

- Age: Just turned 31. DH 31. 
- TTC since Jan 2011. On cycle 7, CD1. 
- No children, never been pregnant.
- Was on the pill (Microgynon) for 2 months back to back last Aug/Sep (to stop period on wedding day) and took Norethisterone too because Microgynon messed up my periods and I was spotting (very little) continuously. Off pill in Oct and periods returned straight away. 
- Periods: Regular cycles, 26-29 days. Periods last around 4 days: light, medium, heavy, medium. Maybe spot for 2 days after. Since starting TTC I have been getting dark brown discharge spotting a day or two before AF comes fully. 
- LP: estimated 10-12 days. Varies. 
- Used OPKs for 3 cycles. Got two definite positives and 1 possibly positive. 
- Charted for 4 cycles and FF confirmed O, but temps were erratic. Temp dips a day before AF usually too (low progesterone?)
- No history of STDs for DH or myself. 
- Went to docs last month due to abdominal pain for a few months. Had blood test and internal ultrasound. Blood test confirm thyroid was OK. One test in bloods was "slightly elevated" which could indicate PCOS, but ultrasound confirmed not the case at. Scan didnt advise of any issues. Report noted lining "thin, 7mm" but was CD9 so maybe normal. 
- Taken cough syrup one cycle but felt like a junkie so stopped.
- Taken pregnacare and Vit B on and off. Back on Pregnacare conception and vit B complex-50 again.
- Less EWCM than last year.
- Used conceive plus for the last 2 months.
- Tried SMEP 3 months than tired self out. BD every other day last cycle. Other cycles- less BD but seems well timed. 

OK... That was an essay.... LOL


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Here's my bio:

- 33 (and a half in 2 days), DH is 35
- TTC #1 since Jan. 2011 (off BC in June 2010 but prevented until wedding in Dec. 2010--silly me, thought I'd get preggers!)
- No losses, not even a faint line on an HPT ever
- Temped/charted on FF for 4 cycles after only using OPKs for first 2 cycles. This cycle, not temping because causes me to get my hopes up at the end of my cycle when my temps look good. Just using digi OPKs.
- According to FF, ovulating every month, regular cycles (27-30 days, with a 13-15 day LP). No thyroid issues. Normal periods. Because of this, concerned that we have a sperm issue. 
- Well timed BD every month. This month, planning to try for only every other day in case of sperm issue.
- Seeing a fertility specialist in about a week just to get some answers/feel like we're taking charge!

Oh, and on CD5 right now of Cycle 7. Good luck to everyone! This is a great thread!


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning Everyone and Happy Saturday!

Looks like light, light spotting this morning. Didn't even bother wasting a hpt. I think I'm done and on to Cycle7 today or tomorrow. I'm disappointed but I'm trying to be mature about it. :dohh:

Here's my ttc bio:
Age: 30. Turning 31 in July. DH 28
- TTC since Nov 2010. As stated above, about to start cycle 7 
- No children, never been pregnant. No second line on an HPT ever.
- Was on the pill off and on throughout my 20s. Since being a teenager I was irregular then when I was in my early 20's my period "went away" for 5 months. They put me on pill. Haven't skipped any periods since then. 
- Periods: 32-39 days. Today is CD38, Cycle 6. Periods last around 4 days
- LP: I never knew to pay attention to this before so the few times I've tracked - 14
- Using OPKs. Due to family drama, I missed last month. But I used this month and had 3 days of positive. 
- Charting on FF but keep having problems with thermometer and fever. I'm on my 4th BBT thermometer!!
- DH had SA. Dr office said: Normal. *Though I looked at numbers. I'm not a dr but looks like the "low end" of normal. So I'm thinking of trying every other day during fertile period next month instead of every day and sometimes 2x a day. DH dr said he has name of good specialist to refer us to if we decide.... Though insurance is an issue. Doesn't cover fertility. 
- Thinking about definitely trying preseed or conceive + next month
- Taking prenatals for several months. Already went through 100 pill bottle. Proud of myself as I'm terrible at remembering to take pills.
- I know I said this last month, but I need to take care better care of myself. That's probably why bean doesn't want to hang around. Since my wedding, (which I crash dieted for) I've gained 20-30 lbs. EEEEP. People probably think I am pregnant which adds insult to injury.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ok, my turn! :D

Age: 30. Turning 31 in July. DH 41 (ancient, lol! :haha:)
- TTC since Jan 2011. Just waiting to ov on cycle 6
- No children, never been pregnant. No second line on an HPT ever. At this stage I think I'd be happy just to see an evap!
-on the pill (triminulet) since I was 19, never caused me any problems, no side effects etc. Came off it at the end of Oct to get ready for ttc - was afraid it might might take months for af to reappear but 29 days later the :witch: showed up (was thrilled to see her, ah the irony!)
- Periods: Cycle length is 27-30 days, 27 seems to be the norm tho. Tend to spot the day before af arrives. Period is light and quite short, 2-3 days, sometimes with spotting for another day or two.
- LP: 13
- OPKs: Using One Step ICs from Amazon and find them great. Have no second line most of the time, then it appears, darkens and disappears again very quickly so once it appears I start testing 3 times a day. My surge seems to be quite short, might get 2 positives in a 12 hour period but no longer than that.
- Charting on FF: tried temping back in Dec but gave up because I couldn't see any pattern emerging (maybe because it was Christmas holidays and my sleep patterns were a bit mixed up?!) Started again on cycle 4 and things were much clearer. FF confirmed ov for cycle 4&5. I also see a definite temp fall in the lead up to af which helps prepare me.
- No testing done, going to wait out the year before I start worrying about tests.
-Supplements: so far have taken Pregnacare Conception (before I read lots about it delaying ov which kind of freaked me out so now I have 3 unopened boxes because they were on special offer!!), Evening Primrose Oil, Grapefruit Juice, Cough Syrup (vile!) and even some B-Complex the first month I temped because I didn't ov til cd17 and I got totally freaked out thinking I must have a very short lp if af was due on cd28! Needless to say af didn't show til cd31, giving me a lp of 13 so stopped taking the B-complex again!
- As some of you may have read have decided to have a more relaxed month this month so have ditched all the supplements etc (except folic acid of course) Still temping but not as religiously, will use opks but not starting til cd12. Will probably be back on all the EPO etc for cycle 7 (maybe with some extras thrown in too, lol) but just needed to give my head a small break this month...

Wow! I really wasn't expecting to write so much! Sorry for the lengthy post everyone :blush: 

MrsG - sorry to hear you think af is on the way :hugs: Has she shown up properly yet?

MrsP - haven't tried those tests. Let us know what they're like if you do buy one :thumbup:

How funny that we have a MrsG, MrsP and MrsB!!! No wonder I'm confused :haha:

:dust: to everyone else! Hope you're all having a nice weekend!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

So nice to learn more about you. I have inserted the details into a spreadsheet and attached as a pic (doesnt allow you to attach spreadsheets it seems!) Hope you can all see it when it publishes!
 



Attached Files:







30 something TTCers.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mk8

Will add the details of other TTCers as they respond. Will then upload :) 

I really hope we get pregnant this year ladies. I went out for a bday meal with some friends last night. Was lovely- old uni pals and all the same age. One is a proud mummy of a 17 month old. Another couple are married and have been for 4 yrs but no kids (suspect that they are having issues too), another two lovely ladies are single and looking for mr right. Kinda put things into perspective that I should not rush and try to relax (easier said than done of course). 

Hubby and I are trying to have a healthier lifestyle to "boost" fertility (we hope). Hubby is getting quite a few "love handles" and I have read that being overweight can reduce sperm count and stop O. So hubby is doing daily exercise. Even if his swimmers are super duper, we figured it is a good thing to exercise and get fit. We are also going to give a go at eating healthier- organic food, lots of fruit/veg etc. 

I have been thinking about what *could* be the problem if there are fertility issues. We have been having regular sex and it is well timed so naturally, wondering if there is something up. From what I see, the following issues can hinder conception:
1. No ovulation 
2. Low progesterone - thin lining, stopping implantation
3. Low sperm count/motility/morphology
4. Blocked fallopian tubes
5. Hostile environment - lack of fertile CM etc 
Looking at all our details:
- We all seem to be ovulating
- Progesterone doesnt seem to be an issue for Working TTC or Gettingbroody (because LP seems decent). For me- potentially an issue. MrsG- not sure what your LP is. 
- Spermy issues: who knows! For me, DH is still young, he doesnt smoke or drink much at all. Getting a few love handles but otherwise he is fit. 
- Blocked tubes: who knows! I am worried about this for some reason. High risk if you have had PID or STDs (which I have not, as far as I am aware- got tested for STDs at the start of my relationship with DH 7yrs ago and all OK). 
- Hostile environment - we didnt comment on this but I seem to have less EWCM this yr compared to last. Could it be the pill I took for 2 months last Aug/Sep? Hmm. 
There is of course another reason we are not sporting proud bumps yet.. "Only God knows!".


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow! Good work mk8! :thumbup: Fx'd for all our :bfp:s. We will all get there in the end :hugs: Maybe not this cycle, or even the next, but one of these days we'll poas and watch in disbelief as 2 big fat pink lines appear :D Then we'll look back and wonder what all the stress was about:haha: Looking forward to that day, hope it comes really soon for all of us!:dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

Ok my turn.

- 33 (34 in December), DH is 32

- TTC #1 since Nov 2010, on the pill since I was 15 due to bad AF. On Microgynon and then changed to mini pill due to migraines about 2 years before coming off the pill in November. 

- No losses, no line on an HPT

- Temped/charted on FF for last 2 cycles 

- According to FF looks like I ovulated last two cycles, 1st cycle after 159 days off the pill and finally getting AF was 38 days with 11 day lp, this cycle I ovulated on day 17 and am on dpo 12 so looks like my lp is going to be 14 days. I have PCOS and my Nutritionist thinks I have an underactive thyroid due to low bbt and being cold all the time (luckily in a healthy BMI range though). AF is 5 days (2 quite heavy) and sooo painful, I get bad PMT have been a nightmare this weekend lol poor DH.

- I am seeing a fertility nutritionist and having fertility acupuncture, from the nutritionist I get a herb mixture which has agnus castus amongst other things in it, I also take baby aspirin every day, I take higher nature - mum 2 be multivitamins, milk thistle tincture and I take Floaradix liquid iron every day as well as tablets for blood sugar (which have b-vitamins in) and thyroid (kelp). I am also eating 2 pieapples a week and trying to drink 4 litres of water a day to get cm and it seems to of worked because this cycle I had lots of ewcm (although on Saturday and O'd on Tuesday??). Using OPK's but never had a real positive. This TTC malarky is costing me a small fortune every month lol.

- Been referred to the hospital for fertility treatment in the process of having all the bloods done and Dh having SA twice, then it will be a 6 to 12 week wait for an appointment. Hoping I get my BFP before then lol.


----------



## MrsBea23

BTW forgot to say did everyone notice we have been moved. Hope everyone follows this through their user cp and we don't lose anyone.

Thanks for doing this mk8 it is actually quite therapeutic writing it all down :haha:.


----------



## MrsG2010

Good morning everyone. AF has arrived. :cry: I'm officially moving out of having a winter baby... into having a spring baby. 

38 day cycle last month. 14-16 LP. I think probably 14 or 15. FF thinks 16. But of course as I've mentioned 100 times - stupid flu messed up my chart. So despite charting for 4 months. I only have 1 good chart that I have confidence in. arghhhhh 

I love our new system of keeping track of everyone. It'll be helpful! 

So should I go ahead and order preseed/conceive + ?? 

Hope everyone's doing ok. I'm cranky on Day 1, Cycle 7.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh sorry to hear that MrsG :hugs:. 

I would give preseed or conceive + a go, surely it can't hurt. I use conceive + and I quite like it, I have heard preseed can be a bit too slippery.

I am sooo grumpy today I am pretty sure it is PMT I just wish AF would come now even though I am only dpo 12, this 14 day wait is murder lol.

I told my husband I would head down and watch him play cricket this afternoon but I just can't be bothered with all the other wives with their kids running around sigh.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> Thanks for doing this mk8 it is actually quite therapeutic writing it all down :haha:.

I agree!!!:thumbup: 

Hadn't noticed we'd moved at all! Makes sense tho :D



MrsG2010 said:


> Good morning everyone. AF has arrived. :cry: I'm officially moving out of having a winter baby... into having a spring baby.

Aw, so sorry to hear that :hugs: Altho recently I've been trying to think of all the positives of having a baby in the spring instead of winter - there are lots! It'll be warmer, sunny, you can take baby for lots of walks and not have to wrap him/her up like a mummy! You can meet other mums for coffee and sit out in the garden with the babas, you don't have to worry about slipping on the ice while carrying the baby to the car...the list is endless! Waaaay better time of the year to have a baby - that's why our clever little babas decided to wait!!!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Thank you so much for putting that together MK8, and for your analysis! I will try to get as much info as I can from my new fertility doc when we see him a week from tomorrow (so anxious!), and then I'll share what I find out on here. Hopefully there will be lots of helpful and reassuring info!

My main fear is :spermy: issues. DH definitely likes his beer and wine, which concerns me (not like it's a problem or anything but I think if his count comes back borderline, he may be in for a bit of a lifestyle change!). Have also thought about the possibility of a uterine polyp or something, as some friends have had those and no symptoms. I also have relatively light periods, which I think someone else mentioned--maybe GettingBroody? That makes me wonder if even though my LP is long enough, my lining isn't building up enough. So many questions!! 

Ladies who just got AF, so sorry to hear that. On to the next cycle, armed with new strategies and info, though, no? Yay for spring time babies! MrsB, very curious to hear about the accupuncture - I've heard of lots of ladies having success with that.


----------



## GettingBroody

workingttc said:


> I also have relatively light periods, which I think someone else mentioned--maybe GettingBroody? That makes me wonder if even though my LP is long enough, my lining isn't building up enough. So many questions!!

Yep, that was me!:thumbup: Would be interested to hear what your doc says about it....:shrug:


----------



## workingttc

I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## mk8

Question... when you say "light periods" how light is "light"? Since coming off Microgynon (was only on it for 2 short cycles but I called it the devil pill!) my periods have been lighter. I used to get heavy flow and periods lasted 7 days, of which the last 2 were prob more spotting. Now, I kinda get 3 days worth of "proper period" goes: Light-Heavy-Medium-Light. Hmm... Just weird cos my periods are lighter and I spot a day before AF comes (never used to happen). Hmmm....


----------



## workingttc

I was just thinking the same thing as I wrote my last post - I don't really know what is "light" and what is "heavy" because I have no idea what other women experience. For me (sorry if this is TMI), I basically have 2 days where I have to wear tampons and change them pretty regularly, one of which I call a "heavy" day on FF and one of which I call "medium." Then I have one "light" day, where I really only need the least absorbant type of tampon, followed by 2 days of spotting. So 5 days total, 2 of which are just spotting. This sounds light to me, since a lot of other girls describe having 5-7 days of non-spotting flow, but I don't really know. I was on BC for so long before this that I don't remember how my periods were before either.


----------



## mk8

Updated "spreadsheet"
 



Attached Files:







30 something TTCers.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mk8

can you ladies actually read that sheet? Hmmm... Will increase font as necessary....

So MrsBea- my- a cocktail of vitamins! Out of curiosity, what do they do? 

Mrs G- I am sorry that AF got you. I know how hard it can be- huge hug to you! 

I had a good cry with hubby today- he is my rock. I was in depressed, pessimistic mode today. Hauled myself on to the bed late afternoon and exclaimed we are infertile. Told him I am sure that something has to be wrong, given we have been having v well timed BD in the past 6 months. I told him I feel lost as there is nothing we can do at the moment. (Basically I was great fun to be around). Hubby was a real sweet heart and gave me a pick me up. I feel v lucky to have him. I just hope that we are able to have our own little bundle of joy.


----------



## mk8

Working- I wouldnt classify that as light personally. I use sanitary towels rather than tampons. I would say your flow is medium... But I dont know. Hmmm.... Will have a little look online...


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, mk. You're probably right. Yet another question for the doctor. Sorry to hear about your rough day but glad you have such a supportive and great DH! Mine has been such a trooper as well - I've made similar "we must be infertile" declarations in the past, and he always takes it in stride and helps talk me out of it. Hang in there!


----------



## MrsBea23

Well ladies I am pretty sure that is me out, super bad cramps tonight really hope that means I will get out of this foul mood I have been in all weekend:growlmad:. I really thought we might of caught it this month we bd'd 5 days out of 6, if that is not enough I don't know what is sigh.

Working - I am not sure if the accupuncture is doing anything or if it is just my body adjusting after so many months off the pill but I am to scared to stop now in case it is the accupuncture. At the very least it makes me feel good and makes me feel like I am doing something to help myself so even if it is a placebo affect I think I will keep it up for a while.

mk8 - hmm I guess it is a bit extreme lol. The Agnus Castus is to help regulate my cycle, the baby aspirin is to help with blood flow to help with the growth of the follicles and it also thickens the lining and helps the egg implant and helps prevent miscarriage (although has to be below 81 mg higher doses can cause miscarriage and defects in babies, I got it behind the counter at boots and it is 75mg), milk thistle is to help my liver process all the excess estrogen due to the PCOS and from the food we eat that is really high in it like dairy, B-vitamins help increase the length of lp and the iron is just something my nutritionist told me to take I didn't even question it I just take everything she says these days lol. The kelp is iodine to increase thyroid production and the biocare is mainly chromium and that is for my blood sugar. And the reason she said to take higher nature rather than the wellwoman multi's I was on was mainly for the magnesium (I think this is more important once you are pregnanat though) and just because it has lots more of everything although you have to take 3 a day so its pretty full on.

Disclaimer - This is just what seems to work for me and I wouldn't ever reccomend anything to others becasue we are all different so if you are interested in any of the above google it and see what you think about it working for you.


----------



## mk8

Thanks MrsBea- heres hoping the foul mood turns into an excited BFP one!

Q- do you cont with vitB once you are pregnant?


----------



## mk8

Hello lovely ladies

How are you all doing for a Monday?

Well I decided I had to do something this cycle to stop (or maybe it fuels) the TTC stress. You may recall that I went to the docs a month ago because I was having pelvic pain. Well the doc referred me to an internal ultrasound and bloods. I saw the doc after who said:
- no thyroid issue
- no cysts
- free androgen index was slightly elevated (suggests PCOS) but scan confirmed no PCOS
He did not confirm if I was ovulating or had any hormonal balances because the bloods were not carried out on certain days in the cycle. He just wanted to check that things were generally OK. Anyway, I got a copy of my results. Now I know we don't have docs amongst us (I dont think) but I thought I would throw them out there to see if they mean anything to anybody. Im guessing not, otherwise doc would have said (maybe? he wasnt talking to me about fertility but we did touch on the topic). 

SCAN
- Uterus anteverted and appears normal in size, shape and echopattern. Measures 76x36x46mm. 
- Endometrius appears thin and regular measuring 7mm; LMP=3/7
- Both ovaries appear normal in size, shape and echotexture
- No free fluids or adnexal masses seen.

BLOODS (done on CD9, I think I ovulate on CD16)
(A whole load of results relating to full blood count - which appeared fine, won't post that here). 
- Serum FSH level 3.0u/L
- Serum LH Level 2.8 u/L 
- Serum progesterone <1 nmol/L. No biochemical indication of ovulation. 
- Serum testosterone 2.3 nmol/L (0.5-3.0)
- Serum sex hormne glob 26 nmol/L (20-125) 
- Free androgen index HI 8.8 (1.2-5.3) SR

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry mk8, none of that info means anything to me :shrug: Hopefully someone else will be able to make some sense of it!


----------



## mk8

No worries gettingbroody, I figured it was a long shot. How are you doing today?


----------



## workingttc

I can't be much help on that stuff at this point either, except I know that your FSH number being low is a good thing (and 3 is definitely good and low)! Hopefully after I see my new doctor next week, I'll have some answers for you.


----------



## Want2bMum

hello mk8,
how r u doing?
i took a break from bb during the week-end following a drop in temps at day 9... felt really depressed... anyway temps have been erratic for all month and still no sign of af... fx she stays away!!!

everything looks fine to me, apart from the FA but it is not much elevated. at which cd did you get the us?


----------



## mk8

Hey want2bmum. I'm sorry to hear that your temps dropped, but AF not here yet! FX! How are you doing otherwise?

Thanks for responding on the results. I had the US done on CD9 and the bloods on CD11.


----------



## Want2bMum

I'm fine... better now, just found 2 charts very similar to mine in FF... i think this made my day ah ah ah 

blood work and us seem within the norm to me for the days you were tested which is during the follicular phase.

this is good news, now just wait for the progesterone level to be done...


----------



## mk8

thanks want2be. have you tested??


----------



## workingttc

want2be, your chart looks really promising, especially since it looks like you're normal LP is less than 12 days? so if you've made it to 12 dpo, that's a super good sign!! :thumbup: did you test today?


----------



## Want2bMum

mmm.... no i didn't test today :blush:

I couldn't resist and I tested yesterday at 11dpo and gor a big fat negative...

so i thought i would test only if my temps looked really really good... which they don't...

i think my LP got extended because i took clomid and this is my first cycle so i don't have another one to compare it with...

plus the weirdest thing happened... I don't have any symptom any more... nothing at all... no cramps (which were quite bad by yesterday...) no sore bbs no sticking our freaking nipples no nothing...

i have had cramps from 5dpo to 11dpo...:shrug:

i don't know if i should test tomorrow... hubby is telling me not to... but this is because when i get a bfn i go bananas and get grumpy and i think he doesn't want to deal with me :haha:

if my temp goes far up (as it should if i am pregnant) i will test...


----------



## workingttc

I think waiting till at least tomorrow is a good call. Are you sure that Clomid affects LP? I'd test tomorrow if your temp goes up or stays the same (it's still above the coverline by a fair bit, no?). Though there's also something to be gained from waiting as long as you can so you can get that super strong BFP! FX'd for you!


----------



## Want2bMum

workingttc said:


> I think waiting till at least tomorrow is a good call. Are you sure that Clomid affects LP? I'd test tomorrow if your temp goes up or stays the same (it's still above the coverline by a fair bit, no?). Though there's also something to be gained from waiting as long as you can so you can get that super strong BFP! FX'd for you!


i am not sure any more :wacko:
read online several times that clomid may extend LP... but did a day long and very accurate search among all charts of FF and didn't find anything at all :shrug:

i mean, people with a 15-16 LP prior to clomid will have the same amount of days (a part from 1 person from whom clomid shortened LP by 2 days..) as well as people with 7-8-9-10-11 LP, unless they start taking progesterone supplements...

so I am puzzled now... if clomid didn't extend my LP, surely it would have been a BFP at 11dpo because that was the day before AF was supposed to come for me... if it did extend my LP instead... I think I must be a very rare case... I even posted a trhead on BB asking for someone who got LP extended and didn't find a single person :dohh:

so...not sure what to think...


----------



## workingttc

I don't think you'd necessarily have a BFP by 11DPO, even though that's the day before AF was supposed to arrive for you. Apparently, the tests and stats about testing before AF (ie the ones that say __% accuracy __ days before AF) assume a 14 day LP. Sooo, that means that they're assuming you're 13 DPO 1 day before AF. But the egg can implant as late as 11 DPO, which would mean it wouldn't show up as a BFP until 13 or 14 DPO. So, I don't think a BFN at 11 DPO means you're out at all, regardless of when your AF was due. Not trying to get your hopes up, I promise, just hoping to help you stay positive :)


----------



## Want2bMum

thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i will try to stay positive, let's see how temp goes tomorrow, if it drops a lot i'll be getting af by the end of the day and ended up with a LP of 12 days just 1 more than usual which is still possible...

if my temps stay up i'll test...

will keep you posted :winkwink:


----------



## mk8

good luck want2b!


----------



## Want2bMum

my temp dropped a lot today....still no sign or symptoms of af but i'm sure it'll be here by tonight..


----------



## MrsG2010

mk8 - Sorry I don't know anything about those #s.

want2b - :hugs:

Im CD3 today. Nothing to report. I won't even start OPKs until at least CD15.


----------



## GettingBroody

want2b - sorry to hear your temps are dropping :hugs:

Think I'll definitely be going back to taking EPO next cycle because I'm currently stretched out on the couch with ov pains! I get them while taking EPO too but I think it helped a lot :shrug: Hopefully they won't last too long but for the moment I'm enjoying useless daytime tv!!:D Started opks ystrdy, only faint lines so far but they usually get dark very quickly so I'll test again this evening...

Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

mk8 - Sorry I don't know anything about test results, have you googled them?

want2bemum - Sorry to hear your temps are dropping :hugs:.

Mrsg - I am with you cd2 today, I have no idea when I will O it was day 17 this cycle but 26 the cycle before so just going to kick back and try and relax a bit :coffee:.


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

MrsG- same here. Not much to report. Doing OPKs now actually just in case I find out that I have a surge more than once in a cycle and discover I have been doing everything wrong! 

Want2b- sorry about the temp drops hun. I am still holding out some hope for you though!

Good to hear you are enjoying trashy tv broody! :) 

Workingttc- how you doing?


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, the cramps have eased off now but I'm still sitting here, lol!! (altho I did go as far as the kitchen to have dinner a while ago...) OH is gone out so I have total control of the remote :haha: Having a lovely relaxing evening for myself :D Raining outside so I've even lit the fire! For gods sake - it's June! Bloody global warming! :wacko:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls, am I the only one in the US? I'm on the west coast too, so way way behind you ladies! I always feel like I've missed so much by the time I get up in the morning (though today I was tied up with work as well - it's now nearly 1 pm).

Want2be, so sorry about the temp drop - that always sends me into such a funk, so much so that I'm only temping to confirm ov this month and not after. Hang in there though - as you know, you're not out till AF arrives. Big :hugs:

GettingBroody, sorry about the ov pains, that sounds terrible. But at least you're almost in the 2ww! I can't wait to get there (though of course I will be a total wreck once I am).

MK8, what DPO are you right now?

MrsB and MrsG, hope the first week goes by fast for you both. 

As for me, nothing to report really. CD9, and should be ovulating on CD13 or 14. Starting OPKs today. We are traveling to NY tomorrow and staying till Sunday...staying with DH's parents, which should make the whole BD thing interesting...


----------



## mk8

hey working, 

im in london! also on cycle 7, cd5! starting to lose the faith.


----------



## Want2bMum

hello ladies,

nothing special to report here yet, af didn't show, i am expecting her tomorrow morning, at least i won't have doubts on which day to count as day 1... still a bit disappointed though... well, next cycle better luck!!!

mk8 it's good that you r on track now, hopefully you'll time bd well this month and you'll get your bfp!!!

gettingbroody, ov cramps are annoying but make me so so happy when i feel them knowing that in 15 days time i'll know...

workingttc how is life in the states... ny must be so so nice!!! hubby and i are thinking on moving there... will see though, if we get our bfp soon enough we'd like for our baby to be born in the uk... u r almost ovulating... TWW are very stressful... but the TWW until O are so so boring!!! i can't believe i am almost on cd1 again and will have to wait 20 days to O... sad!!!

luckily we'll go for a week long holiday and hoping it will take my mind off ttc for a bit... bbt is stressful, i was thinking not to do it this month... but the control freak i am, i need to know exactly where in my cycle i am... and then end up panicking, extreme symptom spotting and getting really sad for a temp drop...

well ladies, good luck to all of us


----------



## workingttc

Hi girsl. MK, don't know why I thought you were already past O...You and I are so similar - both cycle 7, started ttc in Jan, and now just a few days apart in our cycles. Hopefully this will be the month for both of us!

Want2be, I'm definitely perplexed by your chart -- you're clearly well past your normal LP now, and usually AF shows the day of a temp drop or even the day before. I'm still hopeful for you! I love NY and am excited to go visit. We live in California. I like some aspects of living in the US, others not so much. We'd LOVE to live in London for a while...but job-wise I think it would be too difficult. Where are you going for your holiday?


----------



## Want2bMum

well, this is a different cycle for me as it is my first taking clomid, so it probably extended my LP although i must be a case in a million as I didn't find a single chart in FF (and there are a lot) of people that got their LP extended by clomid... couldn't even find anybody here in BB....must be 1 lucky girl...

when temps drop like this there is little to hope, it is defo too far below coverline, i am waiting for the witch to show her face tomorrow or I'll have to assume I have a luteal cyst... but really really praying that I don't!!!!!!!!!

I am going to portugal, my home country, it'll be nice to see our families....
we have been to california and initially we thought of moving there but then changed our minds and now thinking of washington... we'll see...
i don' think now it is the right moment to move to london or europe in general... job situation here is worst than critical, this is also why we r thinking of the states... maybe in a couple of years the situation will have improved...

i am 30 as well and started ttc in january... but this is only my 4th cycle as i have very delayed ovulation... so hopefully with the clomid i took care of this aspect... now, a cyst would be very unwelcomed!!!!! (don't know if you can actually say this word in english but i think it expresses exactly what i feel ah ah ah )


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

How are we all today?

So nice to hear a bit about everyone.

Working - looks like you could be the only one in the US but I thought there was someone else hmm. I am in Edinburgh, Scotland although grew up in Australia and moved to the UK 11 years ago . I am off to San Jose/Palo Alto and Vegas wee hee in September, so looking forward to it I love the west coast my DH has family there so we get over quite regularly. 

Gettingbroody - Where about are you? I had to have the heating on on the weekend I was not impressed! although it has been very nice this week so I am happy again. I didn't realise O pains could be that bad, I guess it is good in that you definitely know you O'd lol. I was thinking about starting EPO for the AF pains (thought I was having an ectopic this month it was so bad) not sure if I want to add anything else to my cocktail at the moment though.

Want2bemum - Oh Portugal how lovely, hopefully the holiday will do the trick and you will get your BFP this month? I am similar to you I have been trying since November but this is only my 4th cycle. Have you had cysts before? What makes you think that is what it would be? 

Where are the rest of you ladies from? What does everyone do?

I have the most boring job in the world working with Actuaries looking at statistics and variables :sleep:. I think once I have kids I would love to work at John Lewis, I have never done anything like that before but I think it would be fun and the discount would be fab lol.


----------



## Want2bMum

good morning ladies!!!

just survived the worst night of my life... AF showed this morning but was announced by incredible strong pain as i never had before, i could almost see my uterus contracting.... i dont dare try to imagine labour pain :ignore:
i'll just focus on getting a bfp at the moment...

i think clomid was a success even without bfp as i ovulated at day20 and got a LP of 13 days :happydance:
if af didn't show by day16 i'd have assumed i had a luteal cyst as it is more common in ppl using clomid. it is when the egg is released but the corpus luteum doesn't degrade and becomes like a cyst keeping secreting progesterone therefore preventing af from coming... nasty stuff... glad it wasn't my case :thumbup:

hopefully i'll O when in holidays, so we can say that our baby is a proper portuguese :haha::haha::haha:

hubby and i r both researchers in different subjects though, i do cancer research and he does engineering research, but i think i will change my career path... i think i'll move towards embryology... this whole experience changed me a lot and whereas i always thought that finding a cure for cancer was worth a million of hours of hard work... now i think that creating a life and giving hope to people is priceless, so will be applying for that... FX!!!

so back to CD1 for me and waiting to O... so so boring..:growlmad:


----------



## MrsBea23

oooh that is how I felt this cycle as well, I honestly thought I was going to have to go to hospital, I was almost vomiting the pain was that bad. The curse of cycle 3!

Wow what an amazing job so worthwhile (both fields), I hope you get to move soon.


----------



## mk8

Hey Working- my twin! Heh heh. 

I recall you haven't been to the docs for any tests... is that right? 

What's your game plan this month?



workingttc said:


> Hi girsl. MK, don't know why I thought you were already past O...You and I are so similar - both cycle 7, started ttc in Jan, and now just a few days apart in our cycles. Hopefully this will be the month for both of us!
> 
> Want2be, I'm definitely perplexed by your chart -- you're clearly well past your normal LP now, and usually AF shows the day of a temp drop or even the day before. I'm still hopeful for you! I love NY and am excited to go visit. We live in California. I like some aspects of living in the US, others not so much. We'd LOVE to live in London for a while...but job-wise I think it would be too difficult. Where are you going for your holiday?


----------



## mk8

WOW Want2b- your job is amazing- the one you do now and the one you want to do. Is this why you know so much about health related/ttc questions? Heh heh.

Sorry about AF but on to the new cycle!


----------



## workingttc

Hello!

Yes, you're correct, no tests yet. Monday is the big day when I'll see the FS for the first time. Super excited and nervous. Hopefully he'll do some tests so I can actually get some answers straight off. I've already had STD and thyroid tests, but he could do progesterone because I will just have ovulated (fx'd!). I'm also thinking I'll see if he'll do an ultrasound or something to make sure I don't have any cysts or polyps. I'm going to ask him to set up an SA for DH as well. I will be sure and report everything I find out! Game plan otherwise is just BD every other day (we BD'd like 5 days straight during my fertile period up till last month, and it did no good, so trying to mix it up a bit now). Should OV on Saturday or Sunday, Monday at the latest. Though we're headed to New York today and returning on Sunday, so hoping the travel won't mess with OV!!

What's your plan for this month? Do you use any supplements? I'm just doing robitussin for CM this month (although I've tried grapefruit juice before and also did B6 one cycle, but it gave me a 15 day LP which I did not like so no more of that).

Want2be, so sorry AF arrived but I totally agree that the clomid is working! FX'd this will be the month!! And your and DH's jobs sound so interesting--such cool areas to be involved with. I'm hoping to get to Portugal one of these days. Was living in Spain for a summer and almost made it over to Portugal while I was there but had to change plans so I missed it. I hear it's lovely.


----------



## mk8

Hey working- best of luck with the FS. :) 

Every other day sounds like a plan. Every day is just way too exhausting! How long does sperm live in you for? On average this is? Hmm... Anyway, the doc advised me to do it every other day. This cycle, I think we are going to try to DTD every 2/3 days and definitely BD on the morning of CD16 (when I think I usually O)... we shall see. 

I take supplements- Pregnacare and Bcomplex (50mg B6). Hubby takes Wellman Conception. I havent taken them religiously throughout though. I kinda chopped and changed and sometimes forgot. 

Question to you- what's wrong with a 15 day LP? I thought that was good? I heard it should be 10+ but ideally >12. I thought 12-16 was ideal?


----------



## workingttc

Good morning,
Oh, nothing wrong with a 15 day LP, other than that I was getting soooo impatient! I think you're right, the longer the better, but if I'm not getting a BFP, I'd rather just get the whole think over with, ya know? Since that cycle, my LP has been 13-14 days, which is fine for me.
I think the sperm can live as long as 72 hours, but that's pretty unusual. More likely 48 hours, so every 2 or 3 days should be fine, esp as long as you BD on O day or the day before. I recently read that the optimal time for the sperm to regenerate after BD is 48 hours, which is another reason I think the every other day option is a good one. I totally agree that every day is too much!! I'm not that young anymore!
I want DH to take Wellman, but right now he just takes a multi (and sporadically at that). I'm sure if his SA comes back low, though, it'll be easier to get him to do that. 
How are you doing today?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

how are you all? i have the day off today and am off to visit my friend and her baby :) hoping i dont feel down seeing a cute kid! 

had a nice meal out with my two gfs last night. i love them but i told them about the ttc thing and they just dont understand and made me feel like im going nuts (potentially true!) 

i started temping this cycle again. the temps were dropping from the day of my period as expected but yest and today, they shot up again.... so confusing!

hope you are all well. xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for a while. We got my DH SA results back on Tuesday & everything is great! Also I asked the Dr how long it has to be for me to get checked out as I was told by a nurse practitioner/Dr 16 months saywhat:) & he said I can get checked out anytime! :happydance: 

Hope you're all ok. I should get a +OPK any day now, I just wish it would hurry up! Sending you all :dust: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Been a bit busy the last few days so haven't had a chance to respond to your posts :dohh: (altho I have been reading and running :blush:)



Want2bMum said:


> gettingbroody, ov cramps are annoying but make me so so happy when i feel them knowing that in 15 days time i'll know...

Me too! :thumbup: They are painful but they make me feel like something is happening so I don't really mind :D



MrsBea23 said:


> Gettingbroody - Where about are you? I had to have the heating on on the weekend I was not impressed! although it has been very nice this week so I am happy again. I didn't realise O pains could be that bad, I guess it is good in that you definitely know you O'd lol. I was thinking about starting EPO for the AF pains (thought I was having an ectopic this month it was so bad) not sure if I want to add anything else to my cocktail at the moment though.
> 
> Where are the rest of you ladies from? What does everyone do?

I'm in Ireland...we've been having a very dreary summer so far! I'm a teacher so holidays are fast approaching :happydance: Really hoping the weather brightens up sometime soon!

Not sure if EPO would be the right thing to take to help with af pains because you're not supposed to take it after ov (if you're ttc) because it sometimes causes contractions... I've heard good things about starflower oil and af pains but not sure if that's ok to take after ov :shrug: Might be worth looking into? Strangely I don't really get bad af pains! I do get cramping the day or two before but my ov pains are usually stronger - odd!



Want2bMum said:


> good morning ladies!!!
> 
> just survived the worst night of my life... AF showed this morning but was announced by incredible strong pain as i never had before, i could almost see my uterus contracting.... i dont dare try to imagine labour pain :ignore:
> i'll just focus on getting a bfp at the moment...
> 
> i think clomid was a success even without bfp as i ovulated at day20 and got a LP of 13 days :happydance:

Aw, :hugs: for painful nights and af arriving and :happydance: for clomid working! I really hope this will be your month! :dust:



mk8 said:


> hey girls
> 
> how are you all? i have the day off today and am off to visit my friend and her baby :) hoping i dont feel down seeing a cute kid!
> 
> had a nice meal out with my two gfs last night. i love them but i told them about the ttc thing and they just dont understand and made me feel like im going nuts (potentially true!)
> 
> i started temping this cycle again. the temps were dropping from the day of my period as expected but yest and today, they shot up again.... so confusing!
> 
> hope you are all well. xx

Hi mk8, hope you had a nice day and enjoyed a cuddle with the baby! Is it a boy or girl?
Sorry your friends didn't really understand about ttc :hugs: Two of my best friends have been ttc for much longer than I have so we can rant and moan together if we need to... (although we mostly try to stay positive :D) On the other hand another 2 friends of mine were only 10-12 weeks pg when I started ttc and we were really looking forward to being bump buddies...unlikely to happen now though since they're almost due! 
Do you have a link to your chart so we can have a look? (not that I'm an expert or anything!) My temps have been higher and more erratic this cycle - very strange!

Hope all you other girls are doing well and keeping spirits up! Who's the next of us to test? Anyone doing anything nice for the weekend?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hehe, that was quite a long post!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi Ladies,
I thought I'd join you. I'm 30 and trying for our first take home baby. Last August I had a m/c at 9 weeks and then in November we had to end an ectopic at 8 weeks. So I guess this is cycle 12 for us. Although technically we couldn't get pregnant again until Feb so I guess it could be cycle 6. 

I've been charting since before ttc just so I'd know when af would come (love my iphone apps). I've been taking opks for about 3 months and i only use the Clear Blue easy digital ones cause I suck at reading lines. I also use clear blue easy digital pregnancy tests as well. This cycle we're going to use preseed cause sometimes we need lube and I wasn't aware that commerically known brands would interfere with ttc. 

Since my losses i've had longer cycles. They used to be 29 days like clockwork...now they average 32-35 days with me ovulating around cd 23 or 24.

GL to everyone this cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mrs P - that's great news about DH's test results and also great that they said you can be tested anytime! Hopefully you won't need to though:winkwink:

FutureMommy - Welcome!:hi: so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle....


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrs P, good to hear that DH's SA is OK. Fingers x for O! What CD are you on? And are you looking to do some tests on yourself or do you intend to wait a while? I've forgotten how long you have been TTC ing for. I have set up a spreadsheet of everybody's story - check it out and feel free to give us your story and I will add you! 

Girls... I am hopeful we will get some BFPs this cycle! YEAH!




MrsPTTC said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for a while. We got my DH SA results back on Tuesday & everything is great! Also I asked the Dr how long it has to be for me to get checked out as I was told by a nurse practitioner/Dr 16 months saywhat:) & he said I can get checked out anytime! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all ok. I should get a +OPK any day now, I just wish it would hurry up! Sending you all :dust: x


----------



## mk8

Hey Working

As I said before, I hope BD ing every other day works for you. 

I tried that last month but it didnt work for me. :( So I think I will try a slightly diff approach this cycle. I looked at my pattern of BDing since the start and see I actually BD'd the day before ovulation on all 6 cycles and most of those cycles, we did not BD the day before that... strange that I still haven't had my BFP! So this time, we are going to try to BD the morning of O. I read that spermies are strongest in the morning. I tend to O on CD16 I think so we will BD in the morning of CD16 and make sure we do not BD on CD15 or CD14 so the spermies have time to regenerate. 

DH and I are also taking wellman and pregnacare and Bcomplex properly this cycle. 

I saw my friend with her 1 yr old yest and told her we are ttc. She was an angel and was so excited for us. She really put me at ease that it hasn't been long and said her sisters friends have been trying for a while too and it can just take longer. Here's hoping we get our baby bumps soon girls!



workingttc said:


> Good morning,
> Oh, nothing wrong with a 15 day LP, other than that I was getting soooo impatient! I think you're right, the longer the better, but if I'm not getting a BFP, I'd rather just get the whole think over with, ya know? Since that cycle, my LP has been 13-14 days, which is fine for me.
> I think the sperm can live as long as 72 hours, but that's pretty unusual. More likely 48 hours, so every 2 or 3 days should be fine, esp as long as you BD on O day or the day before. I recently read that the optimal time for the sperm to regenerate after BD is 48 hours, which is another reason I think the every other day option is a good one. I totally agree that every day is too much!! I'm not that young anymore!
> I want DH to take Wellman, but right now he just takes a multi (and sporadically at that). I'm sure if his SA comes back low, though, it'll be easier to get him to do that.
> How are you doing today?


----------



## mk8

GettingBroody said:


> Hehe, that was quite a long post!

Hey Broody! Ohhhh Ireland. :) Lovely. I am doing OK. I had a nice lie in this morning and am currently lounging with DH watching trashy TV. We had a lovely night last night having dinner with our friends and I had a great time chilling with my friend and her bubs. A cute baby boy. No plans today really, having a relaxed one in and tomo- fathers day with papa in law! I hope we can celebrate DH's first father's day next year! How are you doing today?


----------



## mk8

Welcome futuremommy. I am sorry for your losses and hope you get to hold your baby in your own arms very soon! The girls here are lovely!



Futuremommy1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I thought I'd join you. I'm 30 and trying for our first take home baby. Last August I had a m/c at 9 weeks and then in November we had to end an ectopic at 8 weeks. So I guess this is cycle 12 for us. Although technically we couldn't get pregnant again until Feb so I guess it could be cycle 6.
> 
> I've been charting since before ttc just so I'd know when af would come (love my iphone apps). I've been taking opks for about 3 months and i only use the Clear Blue easy digital ones cause I suck at reading lines. I also use clear blue easy digital pregnancy tests as well. This cycle we're going to use preseed cause sometimes we need lube and I wasn't aware that commerically known brands would interfere with ttc.
> 
> Since my losses i've had longer cycles. They used to be 29 days like clockwork...now they average 32-35 days with me ovulating around cd 23 or 24.
> 
> GL to everyone this cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, that was quite a long post!
> 
> Hey Broody! Ohhhh Ireland. :) Lovely. I am doing OK. I had a nice lie in this morning and am currently lounging with DH watching trashy TV. We had a lovely night last night having dinner with our friends and I had a great time chilling with my friend and her bubs. A cute baby boy. No plans today really, having a relaxed one in and tomo- fathers day with papa in law! I hope we can celebrate DH's first father's day next year! How are you doing today?Click to expand...

Doing good thanks! Had a big temp rise this morning :D Fairly sure I ov'd on Thurs (even tho I didn't have a higher temp on Fri) so hoping FF agrees with me and confirms it tomorrow!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks ladies. I hope the same for you all. Does everyone here just chart? Or do you do other things. Dh and I are going to bd'ing every other day this time.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Father's day today! Man I hope DH will have his very own first father's day next year! 

Broody - hurrah to O. I hope you did some award winning baby dancing (heh heh) and caught that egg! I hope this is your month hun. 

Futuremommy - I chart but I haven't done it every cycle. This is my 7th cycle and the 4th cycle I am trying temping. I am not using it to time BD as such, I charted initially to check that I was ovulating (which I think I am) and am now trying it because I want to see if my luteal phase is going to be longer (I am taking Bcomplex again this cycle). I typically have an LP of 10-12 days. I don't mind the 12 but I am a bit edgy about the 10 day LP as I hear that some docs say a 12 day LP is better. 

Also Futuremommy, on your mc's, did the doctor ever investigate what could be the cause? I have been reading about LPs and came across something that says low progesterone can cause miscarriages. Also, have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? I hear it works well for people who have miscarried as a way to get pregnant again. Good luck!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

How is everybody? Gone a bit quiet... feels like a monologue. Heh heh. 

Working - how did the tests go?

Hope everybody's happy!

I am on CD11 today and noticed some pinky tinged discharge. What's that about? I haven't O'd yet (negative OPKs and temps havent risen) and it def cannot be implantation bleeding... Any of you ladies had this issue before? Hmmm


----------



## workingttc

Hi everyone,

Well, I saw the FS today. He did an ultrasound, and the news wasn't so great. Basically, I have a "retroverted uterus" (meaning it tilts backwards). On its own, this is totally fine, does not hurt my chances of getting preggers. But, it can be a sign of endometriosis, which would definitely be bad for my fertility. I don't have any of the other symptoms of that, so I'm hoping that I don't have it. Unfortunately, the only way to tell is by doing surgery, so I think he's not going to want to do that for a while. Also, he "couldnt find" my left ovary. So that could be a problem too...Anyway, I'm trying not to worry yet. He ordered an SA for DH, which I will have him do this week, and CD3 bloods for me (if I don't get pregnant this cycle). Good news, I suppose, is that he confirmed that I ovulated this cycle (which I already knew). Also, on the every other day sex point - he said that even if you have a sperm issue, you don't need to do every other day unless you want to - every day is fine. But every other day will also totally cover your bases. He said that the reason the doctors advocate every other day is that most sperm don't actually live more than 48 hours, so that way you always have "fresh" sperm waiting for the egg.

How is everyone else? MK, not sure what to make of the pinky CM. Could be from BD'ing, no? I've heard sometimes that can irritate the cervix and cause a tiny bit of bleeding.


----------



## mk8

Hey Working,

Sorry to hear that the appointment wasn't great. But you know, it's a great sign that you do not have any other symptoms of endometriosis. It could just be a tilted uterus and fingers crossed that's all it is. He couldnt "find" your left ovary? I'm confused, what does that mean? Was it suggested that you do not have one? I recall you saying you O and I think us girls O one side at a time, alternating each month... is this right? Either way, I heard that even people with one ovary can conceive in the worst case scenario. 

I think it is very promising that you are going for these tests. Hopefully you will be one of those cases where you get preggers just when you start testing for things! 

Thanks for the point on every other day BD covering all basis. I keep a log of the days DH and I BD... We kinda try most things...hmmm...maybe we just need to keep at it!


----------



## workingttc

Thanks MK! Yeah, I wasn't sure why he couldn't find my left ovary either. I asked him if this meant that I didn't have one, and he did NOT think that was the case, so hopefully he's right :) He did a pelvic exam after to see whether he could feel any masses (like that might be hiding or obscuring the ovary) and he didn't find one. So no idea what the deal is with that...What must there be so many unknowns with this whole process!!??

So you're on CD11 today? What day do you usually O? I think you said CD16?


----------



## mk8

Hey Working, good to hear that the doc didnt think you were missing an ovary! Sounds like it was just hiding... somewhere! I guess it depends on the angle of things etc. Did you have an internal or an external ultrasound? What is a pelvic exam? Is it like a smear? You're right, so many unknowns- our bodies are amazing aren't they? But these tests are a step in the right direction :)

I do usually O on CD16. DH and I have decided to BD on CD8, 10 (missions complete- heheh), 13 (night) and 16 (morning), then probably every other day after that if we aren't too tired! Rationale being in the past, we tend to BD the day of O and the day before. Thought we would save up a bit before BDing on O day. Also, we don't usually do it in the morning and I hear its when its strongest. Here's hoping eh?

When is your DH doing the SA? Is he OK about it?


----------



## workingttc

I think that sounds like an excellent plan. I feel like we've sometimes BD'd too many times before O and not focused on O enough as well, so I think saving up for a bit is a good call.

Pelvic exam is just what you probably normally get at checkups with your gyn or GP -- where they feel around with their hand. The ultrasound was a internal vaginal one, meaning they can see the cervix, uterus, and ovaries. It was pretty cool - he showed me what he was seeing, and measured the ovaries and the uterine lining so i could see on the ultrasound screen. Did you have one when you saw your doctor? 

As for the SA, yes, DH is cool with it. I think he probably thinks now his will come back fine, since the problem may be with me (I think he was a bit worried before, since it looked like everything was working ok on my end). Now he just has to "put out" when he gets there!


----------



## mk8

Heya Working,

Yup, I had an internal U/S too when I went to check out the pain I was having. But I couldnt see the screen. The person doing the u/s said that everything looked ok. I have an anteverted uterus and "normal" shaped ovaries and uterus. He said he couldnt see any cysts either. 

FX DH's spermies come back OK. 

TBH, I think you sound OK too. The only issue is that the doc couldnt find your ovary-but that was prob hiding, as the doc suggested. On the endo... how does that actually cause fertility issues? Does it stop O or make it hard for the embryo to implant? Or something else?


----------



## workingttc

You are definitely going to get your BFP soon! All your results sound great. Are there any tests that your doc feels like you still might need?

As for the endo, I guess the issue issue is that 30-40% of women who have it have infertility (meaning they can't conceive within a year), and the reason is that the endometrial tissue grows on their fallopian tube, blocking the tube, or on an ovary, preventing ovulation, or in some other place that interferes with either fertilization or implantation. So, you could have it and not have it affect your fertility at all, or it could be a problem but if you remove it, you'll also be ok. So we'll see...

Thanks so much for your supportive words!!


----------



## MrsG2010

hi gals - MK I do not know about that... never experienced that before. Maybe it is just irritation. Such a mystery.

Working - sorry to hear your appt. wasn't all postive. I FX for your husband's DH and the rest of your testing. So stressful. I wish they could just take a blood test and figure it all out.

Ive been spending my evening re-looking at my DH SA results from last month. When I called my DH dr. the office said everything "normal." YAY! Right? So I call back and say can you mail me a copy of the results for my records.... And they did. And now when I look at it I get worried. All the results are in the WHO guidelines for "normal" but they are all low-normal. I'm wondering if this is the problem or both of us are the problem. 
Morph 4% (>4% normal forms strict criteria)
concentration 20mil (>15 mil normal)
volume 1.5 ml (>1.5 mil normal)
Motile 40% (>40% normal) (Progressive-slow 70%, non-progressive 30%)


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey Ladies,
I've been on "vacation" for the last few days. And now Dh and I are sick. I have a cold and DH has a stomach virus so no bd'ing for us in a while. My fertile period starts this weekend so I'm hoping we are both feeling better by then. 

Sorry about your test results Working. Hopefully you'll get some good news. Sometimes I wonder if actually having something wrong is better than the "unexplained infertility" explanation doctors give women a lot. At least there's something to blame or fix....anyway, I believe it will happen for all of us.

I'm traveling for the next 13 hours so I'll post again tomorrow


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, ladies. I need to just stop googling and thinking the worst until I actually have a conclusive diagnosis I think. Had a bit of a breakdown last night because of stuff I was reading on the internet about severe endometriosis requiring IVF and have since decided that until I know that's what I have, I must stop stressing about it. 

MrsG, I don't know anything about SA results (tho I will soon!) but it seems to me that normal is normal, even if it's on the lower end of normal, and normal = good. I can't remember from MK's chart - have you had other fertility testing?

Future, sorry you and DH are sick. Luckily the weekend is a ways away, so hopefully you'll be recovered in time for lots of :sex:!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls,
Ye were doing a lot of chatting last night!

Sorry to hear the test results weren't all good news Working. I think you're right when you say you have to stop stressing about it though - until someone actually says that you have endo then I think you should stay totally positive and assume you don't :thumbup:

MrsG, I'm with Working on this one. Normal = normal :D Altho I do hear macca is very good for :spermy: if you're looking for something to try...?

mk8 - any more spotting?

Hope you feel better by the weekend Future :hugs:

MrsP & MrsB, hope ye're doing well! (sorry if I've left anyone out!)

Dunno what's going on with my chart at the moment. :shrug: FF still hasn't confirmed ov altho I'm fairly certain it was last Thursday since I got a pos opk Wednesday and it was neg again by Wed. afternoon... No temp rise Friday (altho I normally only get a very small one the day after ov), but it was high Sat, Sun and Mon and still unconfirmed by FF! My temps overall have been much higher this cycle then all the others tho - don't know what's going on!!


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies

Thought it would be a good idea to post an updated chart on where are we are in our TTC journey! 

MrsG- I wouldn't worry about the SA results. Whilst it is on the "low end", everything is none the less normal and it may mean that you just have to try a little longer. Enjoy time as a romantic twosome because I have a sneaky feeling that BFP will pay you a visit very soon!

Hey Future- sorry to hear you are both ill. Rest up so you are both fit and healthy for BD this weekend! 

Working - I know how evil Google can be! Man the things we find and stress ourselves out with eh? But honestly hun, whilst it is poss that a retroverted uterus can mean endo, it doesnt always. You don't have any other symptoms right? No spotting mid cycle, no pain, no painful periods right? I wouldn't jump to conclusions. 

Working - on my tests- they were not actually to test fertility. It was to check out why I was having lower abdominal pain. They couldnt find anything and thought it may be the bowels. :shrug: I do wonder if I have endometriosis though with the mid cycle spotting and pain..hmmm... Spotting was still there today. But it is very light- pink tinged CM. Weird. Wondering if DH BD'd too hard (he wanted to get it close as poss!) 

Broody- Not sure about the O. But you prob did and FF is just waiting for another high temp before it confirms. I think that's what it did with me.

Hope everybody else is good.
 



Attached Files:







30 6m grp 2.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mk8

errrr. can you ladies read that??


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> errrr. can you ladies read that??

Not really!:haha: But I'm on the iPad at the moment so maybe it'll be clearer on the pc... (PS thanks for the update :thumbup:)


----------



## mk8

No I think its just too small... I have to figure out a way to enlarge it. The attachments BnB allow you to upload is kinda limited...


----------



## workingttc

It's a bit small but if I really squint I can mostly make it out. Thanks so much for doing that - it's great to have all that info!!

Broody-I agree with MK, I think FF is probably going to give you crosshairs tomorrow. I just changed my settings to the opk detector, rather than advanced this month, because I know I ovulated a day before my temp significantly rose (same thing happened to me last month). Apparently that's common, and it can take a day or two for your temp to reflect OV, but obviously FF's computer can't seem to adjust for that.

MK, do you still have the abdominal pain? I'm sure they didn't think you had any signs of endo when they did your scan, or they for sure would have told you. It was the first thing my doc said when he saw my retro uterus. He also mentioned that he thought he could see some blood on the scan, in the abdominal cavity, which he said could also be a sign of endo. I'm done with google though - thanks for all your kind words on that. I'm feeling ok - I think if he'd been really worried, he would have wanted to do a laproscopy to confirm right away, and he didn't. So for now, I'm just trying not to assume the worst. Definitely takes the pressure off the TWW, I must say!

:hugs:


----------



## mk8

Better?
 



Attached Files:







30 6m grp 2.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mk8

Oh...no...haha... will try again tomo girls.

Working- thanks for the message. You're such a darl! Being chilled is a good policy. Forget the Google! I have abdominal pain but today and yest (CD12 and 13). Who knows what it is- could be stress related or something! Trying to not think about it for now. x


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea I can't read it too well on my iPad. But i saved it as an image and can see most of it But I noticed you don't have some of my info. I'm 30. Dh is 29 we've been ttc since june 2010 I've had some testing done. Dye test and hormone testing. My lp is currently 13-14 days, my cycle is always 5 days. And it's been heavier since my losses. I use clear blue easy digital opks to confirm O. I don't temp. I take multivitamins or prenatal vitamins everyday for folic acid. Im going to try grapefruit juice. I currently drink just cause I like it more than oj. And we're doing SMEP when get closer to O. My cycle is too long for the every other day thing starting at cd8. Dh would revolt he works 60+ hours a week. 

I'm on cd 15 today so June 1st was cd 28 for me. Ok I think that was everything. Let me know if I missed Anything. 

Thanks for doing the sheet. It's cool to be able to see everything listed out like that.


----------



## mk8

Thanks future. Will update with your details later.

I have a question ladies, my doc said my blood tests show that my thyroid is ok, but when I got my results, I do not see a test for tsh. So how did he know that? I also didn't see him requesting thst when he referred me for bloods. Only
Urea and electrolytes
Bone profile
Fbc and differential
LG fsh
Testosterone
Cat 25
Free androgen index
Progestetone

Hmmm


----------



## Futuremommy1

I thought there were two thyroid tests...I had them some years ago cause thyroid problems run in my family I'll have to see if I can find my test results but try asking your doctor what results he saw that told him that your thyroid is fine


----------



## workingttc

I'd echo Future here. I know that TSH is one test, but that just tests for Thyroid Stimulating Hormone, no? You'd think the would be another test for just pure thyroid levels themselves, so maybe that's what he did? I'd call the nurse or someone at the doctor's office and ask.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Here's another go at the chart... I think it will always be teeny. But it may look better if you save it as a JPEG first. 

Future/Working- thanks for the info on Thyroid. I just have no clue looking at my blood results.
 



Attached Files:







30 6m grp 3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mk8

how are you doing working?


----------



## workingttc

I'm better today, thanks. I've decided not jump the gun and assume I have endo just because I have a retroverted uterus. So, I'm going to try not worry about all this until my next doctor's appointment, which will be after next cycle starts, after they've done the CD3 bloodwork (FSH, estradiol, and progesterone). DH has his SA tomorrow morning, which has made for lots of lame jokes around our house.

How are you MK?


----------



## workingttc

What CD are you today MK? Close to O yet?


----------



## mk8

Heya Working. I am on CD13 and I tend to O on CD16. I always hope that I have a decent LP and that I O slightly earlier...Here's still hoping! I use cheapo OPKs and they are all negative so far. 

Good to hear that you are in a more positive place. Liking the light hearted jokes with DH too. Are you going with him? Good luck with them!


----------



## workingttc

Almost there at least! Would bet you'll get a positive opk tomorrow or the next day, no? Exciting times!

Not going with DH to the SA -- he'll have to make it happen on his own :winkwink: (he has been speculating about what sorts of "entertainment" they will have for him....) I just hope the results are good. If I do have endo, and we need to do more intrusive fertility treatments, it will definitely help to have good :spermy:!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. Thanks for encouraging words re DH SA tests. Sure, normal is normal. BUT every time I think about it I start googling for 2 hours... and just getting more confused. There's so much contradictory (sp?) information re SA. That 4% continues to alarm me. I try to get my DH to take his vitamin every day. (Regular multivitamin.)

I don't know what else to do? I just keep waiting. (Which is driving me bananas.) Oh! and my DH seems to think since his SA was "normal" that I should go to the doctor now. What do you guys think ***

I think I told you guys I was going to start working on dropping these 20 lbs of let's call it "newlywed weight." well that hasn't gone well either. Errrrr Try, try again. 

Working... I'm glad you are also putting away the google. It's torture!! 

I have to start keeping notes as I read along... so I don't miss anyone who has recently posted.

mk - 3 days til possible ovu. yay!

Me, I'm on CD 11. At least 1 week until ovu. Both times I've tracked it correctly it's been 22 or 23. Blaughhh. I don't know how many opk's I have left. My OPK's so far (both times) have been positive for 3 days. So I guess I don't have to use quite so many. If I don't get preggo on this round (lucky number 7) then I'll have to order more. And I ordered 40 I think. Ugh!!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## mjemma

Hi. I thought I would come over and join you lovely ladies. I am 30 in September and have been TTC#1 for 13 months now. It's been a long, emotional road and I am having a laparoscopy in 2 weeks to remove a 10cm dermoid cyst. I am hoping that I will be super-fertile after my operation!!


----------



## MrsG2010

welcome mj! do you mind telling us more about your road to this surgery? when did you start looking into medical reasons for yourself? did you dh have an SA and how were his results?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on for a while been lost in the world of sales wee hee and been getting back into the gym in a big way, feeling soo much better for it.

I hope I have caught up with all the posts but it seems to have been pretty busy on here.

Working - sorry to hear you have been having a bit of a rough time. If it helps any 2 of my girlfriends have a tilted uterus and neither of them has endometriosis. I know how stressful it is though thinking you may have it, I was put on the pill when I was 15 because the doctors thought I have it and since coming off the pill my symptoms have been pretty bad so I am assuming I have got it I just really hope that my tubes aren't blocked but I guess I will just have to wait and see. My DH is going for is 1st SA tomorrow as well but they are letting him do it at home and drop it off at the hospital himself, the cups seem awfully small lol it will be an interesting morning.

Mrsg - If I was you I would probably go to the doctors and see what they say, they might be able to give you something to help you lose the weight. I am planning on starting a healthy eating plan this week (again lol) and I am into the gym at the moment so if you want to do a weekly weigh in or want some help getting motivated to go to the gym let me know. I am on CD11 today as well, I o'd CD17 last month and CD27 the cycle before but I took ibuprofen this month with AF pain and didn't realise it can delay O so hoping it doesn't, I will start with the OPK's on Saturday and see how I go. 

mk8 - Thanks for updating the chart. Hope you catch your egg this month and get your BFP fx'd for you.

Gettingbroody - How are you getting on?

mjemma - welcome, I hope your surgery goes ok and it is all you need to get your BFP.


----------



## mjemma

MrsG, I had been having irregular periods between 29-50 days after coming of BC so went to the doctors after about 7 months and he started doing some tests. DH's SA came back OK, not great at 4% morphology - as you say there is so much conflicting information about this, but no massive problems. From my bloods my doctor thought I might have PCOS so sent me for an internal ultrasound. This showed a 10cm mass on my right ovary and a 5cm mass on my left. After more bloods and a CT scan they say that the larger one is a dermoid cyst (the gross kind that can grow hair, teeth etc.!) and needs to be removed and they are not sure about the smaller one and will have a look when they do the surgery. 

It has been a difficult few months, especially as my sister and one of best friends have both announced they are pregnant, but I am focused on my surgery now and will re-assess after that.


----------



## workingttc

Good morning (and afternoon for those in the UK :)) girls.

MrsB, thanks very much for your supportive words. It has been a rough few days - really just kind of an emotional roller coaster. One minute I'm convinced I'm fine, that my tilted uterus is just a biological thing I was born with, the next I'm convinced it's endo. I'm going to call my obgyn's office today to get them to send my records to my FS. Hopefully they can tell me if I have had a retroverted uterus all these years...I've had like 15 pelvic exams done, so you'd think if I'd had it forever, meaning it wasn't just recently caused by endo, someone would have noticed it (they just might not have mentioned it to me). So we'll see. FX'd you don't have it, lots of women with painful AF don't. Also, I recently read (during my hours of internet research on this) that the tubes are not the most common area to have endo at all, so if you do have it, it might not even be in your tubes, and you'd likely be one of the 60-70% of women with no fertility issues due to endo. (I'm hoping to be one of them too!) So funny that our DH's SAs are just a day apart. How is he taking the whole thing? As I mentioned in one of my messages, my DH has been coping my making tons of corny jokes. 

Mjemma, welcome to our little group. I hope your surgery goes well and that the recovery is short and smooth. Definitely let us know how it goes. If my doc rules out other causes of fertility issues, I'll have to get a laproscopy as well to see if I have endo, so I an anxious to hear whether it is an easy surgery or not. (I've heard it's not bad.)

Anyone in the 2ww yet? I'm at 5 dpo. This whole fear of endo has definitely made the whole 2ww soooo much less stressful - I can't obsess about symptoms because I'm so much more worried about other things...so I guess that's good?!


----------



## GettingBroody

workingttc said:


> Anyone in the 2ww yet? I'm at 5 dpo. This whole fear of endo has definitely made the whole 2ww soooo much less stressful - I can't obsess about symptoms because I'm so much more worried about other things...so I guess that's good?!

Me me me!!! FF says I'm 6dpo, I'm more inclined to think 7, we'll see next week who's right! :haha: Swore this month that wouldn't symptom spot (I think I swear this every month, lol!) but I'm already convinced everything is a possible symptom! Sometimes I wish I'd never read a list of signs of early pregnancy, it's too hard to try and erase it from your brain!! Glad you're having a less stressful 2ww than normal, that's gotta be a good thing!:thumbup:

Mjemma, welcome! :hi: looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## mjemma

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone and I hope to share lots of your BFPs soon xx


----------



## mk8

Hey girls... One more day of work then it's the weekend! YEAH! 

Wow, this thread has been busy in the past 24 hrs. :) Good to see it! Heh heh. 

Working - I really hope that DH's spermies are OK and everything with you is 100% fertile too! Keep us posted on the SA front. On the endo front... how does one find out if they have endo? Laparoscopy? 

MrsG - I can totally understand your concerns about the low end normal sperm. It may mean that it takes a bit longer for you guys to conceive but it is within the normal range for a reason and I truly think that it's a good thing. As for you going to the docs, I think it could be an idea. Do you suspect anything in particular? I do not recall that you have had any bloods done- is that right? I am crossing my fingers for you that you O earlier this month! 

MrsBea- Good work on the sales! Heh heh. Fantastic to hear that you are getting nice and fit also! FX for that BFP this cycle! 

Broody- I hope the TWW flies by for you and you are greeted with a nice BFP! What was your game plan this month? BD every other day, what vits etc etc?

Mjemma- welcome! I am sorry to hear that you have had such an emotional journey. Good luck with the laparoscopy! Hopefully you will be fertile myrtle once the cysts have been removed! 

As for me, I am on CD14 and DH and I woke up at the crack of dawn to BD because we thought we would try in the morning (heard spermies are more plentiful then!) But man it was hard work! I am soooo not a morning person! We wanted to BD on CD14 and CD16 (the day I tend to O). We thought we would leave a bit of a gap this time round. But guess what happens? I took and OPK and lo and behold, I got a positive OPK. WHAT?! It's a day early! What's going on? So our plan has gone out the window! I only lay in bed for 20 mins after BD so some of the swimmers fell out when I got up (yah, gross eh?) and DH has a cold now. So much for us BDing on O day with spermies at their peak! Sigh...


----------



## workingttc

MK-I wouldn't stress too much about not sticking with the plan--from what I've heard, the day of your surge is the most important day to BD, so FX'd you've caught that egg!! As for your question on endo, yes, the only way to definitively diagnose it is a laproscopy. So they try to rule everything else out first...Yay for OV coming soon!! You'll be joining Broody and me any day now!


----------



## mk8

Working, given you have no symptoms of endo (aside from the tilted uterus), I am hopeful you are a fertile chicky! What are the next steps in tests though? Bloods to check you are ovulating and a post coital test thingy?


----------



## workingttc

He confirmed I'm ovulating, so next step is the CD3 bloodwork - FSH (checks whether I've got enough eggs left), estradiol (no idea what this is) and progesterone. I suppose if that comes back normal, and DH's SA comes back normal, then we have to make a decision about whether to do the lap...Or maybe I try clomid or something (which I guess can help you even if you are ovulating to produce more, better eggs) and then if that doesn't work, we do the lap....Or maybe we do the post-coital too. Not sure...Called my obgyn this morning to see if she'd ever noticed I had a tilted uterus. She said she never would have noted that in my chart if she did (because it's common and doesn't mean anything on its own). So that was a dead end...was hoping she'd say, why yes, your uterus has been tilted your whole life, you are fine! Silly me...

anyway, enough about me. i can't wait to hear about some symptoms from you girls (i know we're not supposed to symptom spot, and most of it is just AF symptoms and all that, but I still like to hear!!)


----------



## mk8

Working honey, I am pretty darn confident you are 100% fertile. You have no symptoms at all. I know we can't know for sure, but I am full of hope today. A lady on another thread I am on announced her BFP after 10 months. I guess for some people it can take a wee bit longer! :) But obviously a great idea to check out the hormone levels in the blood tests. Question- the lap- are there any dangers?


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Broody- I hope the TWW flies by for you and you are greeted with a nice BFP! What was your game plan this month? BD every other day, what vits etc etc?

No supplements at all this month for a change! Nothing but good ole folic acid :D We unintentionally bd'd every 36 hours around ov time (halfway between the every day and every other day plans :haha:) - Mon night, Wed morn, Thurs night. Thurs was the day I thought I o'd but if FF is right then it wasn't til Friday when we didn't bd at all :dohh: 



workingttc said:


> anyway, enough about me. i can't wait to hear about some symptoms from you girls (i know we're not supposed to symptom spot, and most of it is just AF symptoms and all that, but I still like to hear!!)

Well, if you're looking for symptoms (real or imaginary!) then I'll go first! (altho you're really not helping me with my promise not to symptom spot:growlmad: :haha:) So have had creamy cm for the last 3 days, not lots and lots of it but more than usual for this time of my cycle...Felt a bit sick driving home from work yesterday and Tues but think that was just the heat in the car...Yawned almost constantly for about an hour today (I think I'm just clutching at straws now!)...and have a small almost constant niggling cramp/pain on the right side but I'm sick of reading too much into cramps so I'm ignoring that one!!! 

So that's me, how bout you Working? (or anyone else who's 2ww-ing!) your turn to symptom share! A symptom shared is a symptom doubled you know!!

Mk8, sorry you think you've messed up your plan but just think of all those lil swimmers resting happily in the Fallopian tubes waiting for eggie to be released! 

^^On that note^^ did ye all see the Channel4 documentary on conception? If not ye should watch it online - fantastic! :thumbup:

Oh, meant to say Working, sorry the doctor had nothing in her notes bout the inverted uterus...that would have been very useful.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, I meant retroverted!! Can't imagine what an inverted uterus would be like :haha:


----------



## mk8

whats the ch4 documentary called?


----------



## workingttc

LOL Broody, thanks. Hmm, symptoms...none yet, to be honest. But I'm only 5 dpo. I do have creamy CM but I think I always have that this time in the 2ww. Maybe I'll get some more in a couple days! The last 2 cycles I've pretty much had zero symptoms, which I thought might be a good sign since the previous cycles I had a ton--nausea, tender bbs, you name it. My temp is higher than usual, but that could just be because it's summer time so it's warmer overall....FX'd for all of us!! We certainly deserve our BFPs!


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> whats the ch4 documentary called?

Sorry, took me a while to find it! It's actually a BBC doc called Inside The Human Body, episode 1:Creation. Not sure if it's still available on iplayer:shrug: 
Ch4 have another really good one called The Great Sperm Race, you can watch it on 4oD....


----------



## GettingBroody

My temp rose again this morning girls! It's never been this high :D Altho my temps overall have been higher this cycle so maybe I'm getting excited over nothing :dohh: Keeping my fingers firmly crossed!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Good luck Getting. :dust: for you!!!!


----------



## workingttc

Chart looks great Broody!! When are you testing? Are you waiting to miss AF?


----------



## GettingBroody

Tested this morning, bfn :dohh: Which is pretty much what I expected so early... Only tested because I'm meeting a few friends for dinner and drinks tonight so if it was a bfp then I wouldn't be drinking. Gonna have a small few now though because every other 2ww I've come up with some excuse not to drink only to have af arrive bang on time a few days later :growlmad: So have decided I'm not going to change anything until I actually see a :bfp: I'm not a big drinker anyway but you can't put your life on hold forever...:shrug: What do you ladies think about drinking during the 2ww? Af is due on Wed so will try to hold off on any more tests til then... (also, have our summer night out in work on Wed, talk about bad timing!!)


----------



## workingttc

My new FS said either to cut out alcohol entirely or at least cut back, but I don't see how you could do any harm to the baby before a BFP. I was like you and tried to stop entirely initially, but people started thinking I was preggers and it just made things that much harder for me when I had to explain that no, we weren't, we were just trying unsuccessfully. Soooo, now I try to limit myself to one drink if we have a dinner (like tonight we are having just 1 couple over, so it would be super obvious if I weren't drinking at all), and don't drink on other nights. After all the ladies I've heard getting BFPs after huge benders during the 2ww, I just can't believe it will do any harm. 

PS: sorry about the BFN, but definitely way too early. You're still in the running, and your chart looks awesome!


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody! Charts looking good!!!! Hoping the BFP makes an appearance!

How are the rest of you doing today? I got another positive OPK today and my temp dropped massively this morning...maybe I am ovulating/have ovulated today! BDd with DH yest am, this morning and will pounce on him tomorrow morning unless hes hungover. He's gone out for drinks tonight with his colleagues, which I am a bit annoyed about because he said he would come home to have dinner with me yest and the night before but had to work super late (big project going on now). Today he's gone to a work drinks and it will be a late one. So not overly impressed.


----------



## Futuremommy1

I found those documentaries on natgeo as an FYI for those who can't find it


----------



## mk8

hey folks! just checking in on you all. hope everybodys well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi mk8 :hi:
It's been quiet on here the last day or two! My temps dropped a bit today and yesterday :growlmad: If they don't rise again tomor then I guess it means the :witch: is hopping on her broom....

How are you doing? Do you think you've o'd? :dust:


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Hope you're all doing ok and enjoying your weekends. MK, did you O? Are you in the 2ww with us?? Broody, is your LP normally 13 days? Seems too early for AF to be on her way, so I'm guessing your temp will go back up tomorrow. Mine dropped a bit today as well. From what I can tell, all that matters is your temp the day AF is due, and maybe the day before. I've seen so many BFP charts that are the same as the person's prior charts except for that last day or 2, when they go up instead of down. Let's hope that's what'll happen for us this time!

DH and I went shopping yesterday and I swear there were pregnant ladies EVERYWHERE!


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody, I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that your dip was an implantation one!!!!! 

How do you share your chart by the way? I want to do that! :) 

As for me, I am on CD17 and I think I have O'd... not sure! I got a positive OPK on CD14 and CD15. BBT dropped massively on CD15 (pre O dip perhaps) and it went up on CD16, but it didn't go up above the other temps I got before the positive OPKs. Today (CD17), it went up a little bit more, but it didnt go above what I would consider to be the coverline. I am continuing with the OPKs and got negatives yesterday and today. What's going on?

Watching the Great Sperm Race on 4oD. I have seen it before but that was pre ttc. Interesting. They say to BD every 2 or 3 days. Not something we have done around O. We tend to BD every day 2 days before O until 1 day after O. It also mentions female orgasms helping. Now this is way too much information, but given all we have shared, whats another personal question eh? Do you ladies orgasm during BDing? TBH, I never do (with any guy) during penetration. I wonder whether this is the issue? Hmm...


----------



## workingttc

MK, your temp is likely just taking a bit longer to rise after O. I think that FF calls that a "slow rise". I bet you'll get crosshairs tomorrow if it goes up a bit more! To share your chart, just go to "sharing" on FF, then click "Get Code" and then cut and paste the address it has under "BbCode code". You can either put it into your signature on here like Broody and I or just paste it into your next reply. :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

Hey Working! Sorry, I must have missed your earlier message somehow. 

I hope I O'd OK! Thanks for the info on "slow rises". Lets see how my temps look tomorrow and whether I get cross hairs. 

I have just finished the great sperm race. Note to self: BD every other day and try to have "gourmet sex". Haha. 

Thanks for the FF chart info... Here goes...Hope it works!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/341123

So how are you doing Working? Hope you are nice and relaxed during the TWW. 

Girls, I know some of you use preseed/conceive plus. I wonder if it is better to actually go without and try to get "natural lubrication" instead- any views? 

I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant Working. My pregnant pal told me that the hospitals are really full this year in the maternity wards because there's a baby boom. Typical! Well hopefully the boom ends this year and when it is our turn next year, the classes at day care/school etc have more spaces. Heh heh. Good things come to those who wait eh?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Mk8. I was going to ask the exact same question!! I don't orgasm during penetration ever. Once in a dream but that doesn't count. Either way if I don't orgasm first then I wont. 

I assume it's not an issue cause I've been pg twice and no orgasm either time. Maybe it helps


----------



## mk8

Hey Future, good to know that the big O isnt a necessity in getting a BFP. How are you doing today my dear? 

I am feeling v lazy indeed. But we need to pop over to daddy in laws house for dinner (our weekly thing - we keep him company as he's alone). Just trying to find the energy to move! DH is snoring nicely next to me.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Ha ha ha. Well dh and I are grilling. Ribs chicken hot dogs fish corn and some stone fruit not often we can just relax outside. Dh is playing angry birds and I'm sitting here on my iPad 

Think I'm in a much better mood. This past week was horrible. I was sick and pissy and nothing was right. My dh took me out last night to get me drunk. Which I proceeded to try and do. Got tipsy. Came home to bd and threw up right in the middle :(. But dh is so set on having a baby he was ready to get back on it and we finished :). I'm going to not drink. And just enjoy my fertile time this week. Looks like 4 more days till the big O. 


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Ladies,

Sounds like everyone is doing well this weekend. I am loving actually having some warm weather.

Futuremommy - Your dinner sounds amazing I am regretting not BBQing now.

Wow mk8 that is interesting that this year is a baby boom, I thought I was just going baby mad seeing all these pg women everywhere but I guess not. 3 women in my area of 40 at work have just gone off on maternity (I was hoping it was in the water or I might be able to catch it lol).

Geetingbroody and Working - I really hope you both get BFP's this month, you will be the 1st on this thread. FX'd for you both big time.

mk8 - I am not sure but I thought that preeseed/conceive+ was the same as ewcm and that was different to the wetness you get when you are horny :blush:. 
If you haven't got any on the back of the conceive+ it says it enhances sperm survival and motility, prmotes sperm adhesion to eggs and PH & electrolite balanced to match semen, who knows if it works or not. 
As for the orgasm I thought it helped if you orgasm after them becuse it helps push the semen in the right direction but again I could be wrong with that, good to know it is not necessary though.


----------



## workingttc

Wow, future, bbq sounds awesome. 

We're enjoying a relaxing afternoon at home right now. I've got some work to do that I'm putting off by surfing around on here :)

Hoping this week will go by quickly. Debating when to test--the last cycle, I never even tested because I was going to wait to miss AF. But this cycle I already feel pretty negative just from my doctor's appointment, so maybe I'll just start testing earlier...can't make things any worse right? (This logic may be flawed....) AF is due on Saturday, possibly Sunday. Then off to the doctor 2 days later for CD3 blood. We should have DH's SA results back at the end of this week....sooooo nervous about that!!


----------



## mk8

Hey Future, sorry to hear that you haven't been well. Wuow- DH is dedicated huh? You guys deserve your BFP this month- go n gettit!

Mrs Bea- how are you doing with your cycles hun? What cycle day are you on? Have you had your bloods done by the way Mrs? Also, recall Mr Bea was having SA twice- has he gone for the second one yet? Good luck with all the testing :)

Just finished watching the chick flick Bride Wars- love it. Heh heh.


----------



## mk8

Hey Working - hopefully everything comes back OK with DH's SA! As for when to test, it's a toughy. Sometimes I wonder whether it is best to test and not be shocked when AF arrives, but then again, I feel bummed out anyway when I see a BFN. Then I harbour hopes and kinda feel crappy when AF arrives anyway. Whatever you decide- hope this month is your BFP month! 

So I am due AF on holiday- near the end of it. I have decided to not temp, OPK, test on holiday. I need a break. Will deal with whatever I have to deal with when I get back. I am feeling pretty negative though. My mother saw a mumbo jumbo fortune teller about me having a baby and she said he said not to get my hopes up over the next 3 months. Sigh. I know it is prob a loada cr*p, but still can't help letting it drag me down you know? 

Take care ladies. Mon tomo.. BLAH


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea he is dedicated :). I'm waiting to see my smiley face. Fx'd hopefully tomorrow. 

I feel you working about not testing. Both times I got a bfp was when I missed af so it was really confirmation on something I was already sure happened. Life's much cheaper if you wait for a missed af. 

Maybe I'll do that again.


----------



## workingttc

I agree with you both! It's a tough call. I'm thinking I'll go with testing early though this time, because I do seem to do what MK was saying when I don't test -- I get my hopes up. If I get a BFN at 12 or 13 DPO, though I can start mentally preparing better for AF. We'll see.

MK, I loved Bride Wars! Is Bridesmaids out there yet? I highly recommend that. Raunchy, but super funny. I had the best day a month or 2 ago when I was super down about all of this, and I literally watched chick flicks the entire day (DH was out of of town, thank god).

Future, fx'd you get the smiley face soon!

MK, that's great that you'll be on holiday when it's time to test/stress--it's soooo helpful to have something to take your mind off all this!


----------



## mk8

Yup, bridesmaids is out... gonna see if me bridesmaids wanna watch it. Hehe

So ff confirmed o for me, but looking at my chart, I don't see a bi phasic pattern! I changed thermometers this cycle. It better be working ok!

Also, I was looking at my blood tests last night. The doc asked for ca125 to be tested. I don't see that on my results. Nor do I see thyroid tests yet my doc said thyroid ok. called my gp to check they printed off all my results for me. Low n behold, they missed out a page! Going to pick it up tonight. 

Working, on thr endo you're worried about, I read it can be diagnosed by bloods )
Ca125) and internal u/s. Not just lap! 

Hows eberyone else?


----------



## purpleflossy

well just got blood tests results, all other tests were fine but OV test came back boarder line at 20.5 and they said it should be 30+, It was day 22 blood, but this month is looking like a 30-31day cycle which doc said could be the reason i have a lower number. My clear blue FM said i had a peak on day 19 so i think this would make sense, so not panicing to much.
Hubby going for SA to, but can only go on a tuesday in our hospital, so because of work stuff he now cant go til the 19th july, so now have another few weeks to wait again.

Doc said once get hubby results back he will refer is to the FClinic at hospital


----------



## workingttc

Hey girls.

MK, did you change thermometers mid-cycle? I still think you're just having a slower rise. I think it will go up more tomorrow. Are you still using OPKs in case? So crazy that your doctor left off a page of your results! I'd be so annoyed!! As far as the endo, I had a u/s, but the doctor couldn't tell conclusively from that (all he could see that might indicate hat was the retroverted uterus, but as we know, tons of people have that who don't ave end), so he told me I'd need to get a lap to know for sure. I will ask about the CA125 test, though. I have read about that. I think you're right it can tell you if you have it, but I think you could still be negative (or whatever) on that and have it. Not sure though...I should really stop being so negative about all this!!

Purpleflossy, I think that makes perfect sense you'd have a lower number if you ovulated on CD19. That's always been something I think is strange about the CD21 tests - they assume everyone ovulates on CD14 and thus has 7 days of progesterone built up when that's not the case for tons of women!

Anyway, hope you're all feeling good today (aside from the fact it's a Monday. Boo.)


----------



## mk8

Hey Purpleflossy. I think your ovulation is fine and it was just too early to do the blood test. Best of luck with the next stages of the testing and referrals. Do keep us posted :) How are you doing otherwise?

Working- I really dont think you have endo. Doesn't seem like you have the symptoms at all. But I know what you mean about being pessimistic. Sometimes, we tell ourselves that something has to be wrong for it to take "this long" to get our BFP. How are you anyway?

So I picked up my missing CA-125 results. 14 u/ML was the result. I found a study online (https://www.ccivf.com/pdf_files/pdf articles/CATEG~17/004.PDF) about what is normal etc for people with endo. With the ranges they give you, it's hard to say. But on some other sites, it typically says <16 is normal. Working- you might want to take a look at that report. I haven't read it fully though. 

I am still taking OPKs Working, just in case it spikes again because I didn't O. 

How are you all doing today?


----------



## workingttc

MK - this is so helpful, thanks! I will definitely ask my doctor about it. It sounds like it may not show if you just have mild endo, but it would likely show severe (which is all I'm really worried about). Sounds like your level is totally fine, which must be a relief!

I'm ok today. Mainly just wishing this week would go by already! I got sorta down a few days ago because I read the results of a study on like 350 women who chart/use OPKs/time intercourse that said 80% were pregnant within 6 months, 92% within a year. I just feel like there must be something wrong with me (or DH) if we aren't in that 80%. I know it's silly, the sample size for the study was super small, and they don't give the ages for the women (who could all have been 25 for all I know), but it's still disconcerting. I need to focus on FF's statistics, which say it takes an average of 8 or 9 months if you're over 30. And those are based on THOUSANDS of charts, so much more reliable. 

Going to try to banish the negativity for a few days, though, now. (At least until we get DH's results!!).

How are you MK?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Well im officially going part time until I can find a better job. So that has made my day. 

I have a question for you ladies. Has anyone had cramps all month before? After cd 5 I'm usually good until cd 1 again but this month more days than not I've had cramps. And lower backache. I did have a stomach virus last week but the cramps actually never went away from af and now I'm on like cd 21. 

I decided I'm going to make a dr appt for like the 13th since af is due on the 12th that way is a combo "why am I cramping and why can't I get pregnant" appt or a "yay I'm pregnant let's check and make sure it's viable this time" appt

Any thoughts?


----------



## mk8

Hey Working, I had exactly the same thoughts yesterday about statistics. I prob read the same article as you! But I guess when it is our time, it will come. I just feel sad that I am ready now and my BFP isn't here yet. I am otherwise doing OK. Really hot here in the UK and feeling pretty lethargic! Going to hit the hay soon as I have a really early start at work tomorrow. 

So how is everybody else doing?


----------



## mk8

Hey future, I have had pain throughout my cycle- I went to the docs who did an internal ultrasound and bloods and couldnt find anything wrong. He said it may be my bowels. Who knows eh? But if you are having pain, def go and get it looked at.


----------



## workingttc

Yay for part time, Future! What did you hate so much about your prior job? Don't know about the cramping, unfortunately. Is it definitely crampiness like AF, or could it be something intestinal (like what MK was suggesting - in your bowels)? I'd agree, definitely get it checked. And scheduling it for when AF is due is perfect - hopefully you'll have your forever BFP by then and won't need to bother going!

MK, I agree with everything you said on the stats! You're right, we'll get our BFPs soon, and then we won't remember how horribly long this all felt!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks ladies. I don't like my current job for several reasons first it was supposed to be temporary but dh didn't follow through on an agreement we had so I got stuck. I'd never worked retail before and for good reason. There's lots of nonsense going on. Incompetent managers bad schedules and no pay. So I'll stay for the discount until I can find a job more my speed

As for the cramps they are af like. I feel like she's about to start everyday. Although if you ask my mother it could be my bowels. She thinks I don't spend enough time in the bathroom. :)


----------



## mk8

Hey Future, try drinking a glass of hot water with lemon every day to ease the bowels in case it is a bowel issue. TTC and work can be stressful so it could play havoc on the ol digestive system. 

Morning everybody else. So, I woke up 30 mins earlier than normal this morning, took my temps and it DROPPED! CD19. Feel free to look at my chart. The temps look anovulatory to me but FF confirmed my O because of the positive OPKs I imagine. I am a bit worried about this though because I heard you can get a positive OPK (body getting ready to O) but you dont end up doing it and hence temping is the best way to confirm ovulation. This is the 5th cycle I have temped. On the other cycles, I think I ovulated (positive OPKs and biphasic patterns). My temps have always been a bit erratic, which I put down to poor sleeping patterns. Hmmm.....

To top it off, I had a massive fight with DH last night- he's been working really hard in the office and whilst I know career is important, I have been swept to the side and just feel totally unappreciated. Not feeling great.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Sorry about your fight mk8. Dh and I usually fight during my fertile period. We sabotage ourselves. Marriage is hard. Add to that careers ttc and everything is darn near impossible. Which is why I stay amazed at all of us who do it. 

I've decided next cycle (if we don't get a bfp this one) I'm going to try and focus on our relationship and not work or ttc. Dh does so much for me so I can not work if I don't want to and even if we aren't where I want to be we won't be here forever. 

I'll try the water with lemon. Thanks. No suggestions on temping I've never done it


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls.

MK, so sorry about the fight. I agree your chart is perplexing. But unless you have FF set to the OPK method for giving you crosshairs, I don't think it would give them to you if it didn't think you ovulated. To be safe, I'd keep doing the OPKs for a couple more days. Today's temp could also be lower because you took it a half hour early. For me, that doesn't seem to make a difference, but from what I have heard from other girls (and on the internet), it can be as much as a half a degree (farenheit) lower for each half hour earlier. Did you try putting it into FF's temp adjuster?

Future, I totally hear you on retail. I did that for years when I was younger and absolutely hated it. That's great that you don't need to work if you don't find something that you love, take advantage of that!

As for me, my temp has gone up. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, since from what I've learned from prior cycles, because of the length of my LP, the temps before 11 or 12 DPO don't really matter. If they stay up on or after 12 DPO, then I might let myself get a bit excited :) Was soooo anxious lying in bed during the night last night, worrying that my temp was lower, that I felt cooler, etc. This is all soooo stressful.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Hope you stay chilled Futuremommy :)

Working- perplexing chart indeed. Havent set my chart to OPK detection- its defaulted to "advanced", which it recommends. I guess it is based on my OPKs and what has happened in previous cycles. Its made me wonder whether I have ever ovulated! Hmm...


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - I can kind of see why it thinks you ovulated. there's a definite dip and then 3 elevated temperatures. 

this is what i go by:

<<What you are looking for is a temperature shift of at least .4 degrees over a 48-hour period to indicate ovulation. This shift should be above the highest temperatures in the previous six days, allowing one temperature to be thrown out as inaccurate (fluke, illness). >>

You're close, right? I guess going by the 6 previous day, it's not quite but... elevated just the same? This charting stuff drives me crazy. The last week or so I've been waking up late. Such a pain.


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrs G, yes, this charting stuff is certainly enough to drive people nuts. My temp went back up slightly today but looking at my chart, I just don't see a biphasic pattern. If anything, I would count the fluke as the one where I had a massive dip. Thinking all sorts here- have i ovulated? why havent i ovulated? have i ovulated but my progesterone is too low? is this why i am not pregnant yet? do i have poor ovulation/egg quality? - simply going nuts. part of me is thinking should i temp next cycle to check if i am ovulating, but the other side (the one thats winning) is telling me to put down the thermometer! if i haven't ovulated, i can only think that the stress has got to me. also, reading NICE guidelines on fertility (NICE= UK health think tank that provides guidance to NHS) it actually says if you have regular periods, it is likely you have Od, also, they advise against temping due to errors that can arise out of it. interesting! furthermore, I think the only time I will trust that I have def O'd is when(if) I do blood tests on CD3, 14, 21 to check it out. 

How are you doing Mrs G?


----------



## MrsG2010

hey mk. i know what you mean about temping adding to stress. but most of the time it makes me feel better, like im being productive.

Actually I'm freaking out a little. Mostly irrational. I heard you ladies talking about endometriosis. And I'm like what is that?? So I look up symptoms, etc. and I have had some. So now I feel a bit of panic.

I was going to wait a few more cycles to go to dr. but now I've changed my mind. I'm going to call for an appointment today!


----------



## workingttc

MK, what you've read on the NICE guidelines is exactly what my FS told me - he asked me how long my periods are, and I told him 26-29 days. He was like well, then, you are ovulating. No ifs ands or buts about it. I offered to also show him my charts to prove it and he had no interest in those. I also just read something written by a fertility doc yesterday that said the same thing about temps - he didn't put much stock in them because they can vary for soooo many reasons unrelated to your cycle. So I wouldn't worry. How does this chart compare to your prior ones?

MrsG, sooooo sorry to get you started thinking about endo! Tons of women have the "symptoms" of it and don't have it, I promise! Does anyone in your family have it? I think there's absolutely no harm in asking your doc about it, but don't worry too much yet. It is really not very common. :hugs:


----------



## mk8

MrsG- Lots of people have symptoms of endo, I really wouldn't worry too much honey. But if you will feel better after speaking to the docs, go ahead. :)

Previous charts had more of a biphasic pattern, though I chose to "discard" some temps and I cannot remember why (maybe taken v late, had disturbed sleep etc). What's your FS name? Are his publications online?

I also read on NICE guidelines that they do not recommend post coital tests to docs... interesting...


----------



## workingttc

My FS is Dr. Mousa Shamonki, but he doesn't having anything on line that I've seen. The online medical advice I was mentioning was from a website for a fertility clinic in Ontario, Canada.

Interesting about the post-coital. There really is just so much conflicting info out there. It's enough to make your head spin!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!
I'm back to cd1 today *sigh* Wasn't a bit surprised to see the :witch: since my temps have been falling :growlmad: Not too upset about it, think it's becoming the norm at this stage...:shrug: Can't stay on here long now so will have a read of your posts in the morning instead. Chat tomorrow :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, just wanted to say your chart is looking really good Working!! :thumbup: Your temps are still nice and high! And rising even! When are you testing? Sending buckets of :dust:


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Broody! So sorry to hear AF arrived. I hope you're doing something nice for yourself--I like to go shopping when AF arrives, or go for a pedicure. At least enjoy some wine!! FX'd for next month!! 

I go back and forth on trying to decide when to test. My temps are going up, which I'm excited about. But I'm trying not to get too excited because my LP is long, and they could still take a turn for the worst. But I'm definitely a bit more optimistic than usual! My plan was to test on Saturday if my temps are still up, so that's probably what I'll do...But I will definitely keep you posted!

MK, Future, how are you girls today.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, im snowed at work. Pre holiday rush!

Ok on the ttc front. Temps rose massively to 36.67 today. Not yet input into my chart but thankful to see a spike post positive opk. Here's hoping it wasnt a fluke!


----------



## mk8

Back at home now so heres a proper message- typing on the laptop is much easier than on a teeny weeny phone! 

Broody- sorry AF got you but good to hear you are not too down. Hang in there. Try to stay positive for this month! :)

Working- your chart is looking indeed- I hope to see your chart go up, up and up! 

How is everybody else doing? xx


----------



## Futuremommy1

Still haven't seen a positive opk. And I checked this morning. So either I'm O'ing really late or I missed it on cd10. I don't how much longer I'm willing to use my digital tests. I was going to get IC for next cycle if needed so who knows. But now I'm just at a point here I want something to happen. 

Af isn't supposed to come for 11 days but I don't wanna wait that long :(


----------



## workingttc

So frustrating Future! Are you testing more than once per day? (I know that's annoying with the digis but I know that I would have missed my surge a couple times if I hadn't tested both in the morning and the late afternoon.)

MK, that's great news about the temp spike!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I did for the last few days. But the problem is Ive always gotten lots of ewcm during ovulation. This is the first time I didn't get it around predicted fertile time. I got some around cd 10 so I'm thinking I missed it. But if that's it I should start af in the next few days


----------



## workingttc

Ohmygosh, girls! Just when I thought for sure it would never happen for us, I just got my BFP! In the office bathroom! I'm so shocked I can honestly barely type right now! Super super excited, and trying to remind myself it's still super early....


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


I'm so happy for you


----------



## mk8

:happydance: How could I have missed this?! Congrats Working! :happydance:

Lucky cycle 7 right?? Oh I am so happy for you! Endo worries and SA worries out the window! YIPEE! You rest up Mrs and make sure you take good care of yourself and your wonderful bean. Your time has come so try not to worry and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. You are the first BFP announcement on our thread! YEAH! I do hope you will drop by now and again to let us know how you are doing. :)


----------



## mk8

By the way Working-what did you do differently (if anything) this cycle- come on, share your wisdom. Heh heh


----------



## GettingBroody

workingttc said:


> Ohmygosh, girls! Just when I thought for sure it would never happen for us, I just got my BFP! In the office bathroom! I'm so shocked I can honestly barely type right now! Super super excited, and trying to remind myself it's still super early....

:wohoo: Yipee!!! I told you your chart looked good!!!:haha: That is such FANTASTIC NEWS!!! :dance: Im so thrilled for you! And especially when you've had such a stressful month worrying about endo etc. :D Have you told OH yet? Can't believe you tested at work! How are you going to get stay calm and get anything done for the rest of the day?! Congrats on being our first :bfp: Hope you're happy to be our lucky mascot!! There's hope for us all! :happydance:


----------



## MrsG2010

working!! woohoo!! Congrats! I'm very happy for you. Yes, please keep us updated. :) :happydance:


As for me, I'm on CD20 somehow. My month has been (as usual) ridiculous with family stuff. So I have not done 1 OPK yet. I usually O around CD20-22. However, on FF it looks like I already did. :( According to my temps -- On CD17

We bd on CD16 and that's it as far as being close to O time. Well we BD CD12, 13,14 and then 16. O on 17. How can it just happen early?! I wasn't prepared. 

I have not made a dr appt re my concerns... again family drama keeping me distracted. I can't believe I O'd without me even realizing it?!?! I can't believe I kept forgetting to do OPKs. argghhhh 

You ladies enjoy your Fri.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, if you bd'd on cd14 & 16 then I'd say you're covered!:thumbup: And look on the positive side - you have 3 days of the 2ww over with already!!! :D 
:dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

PS is your chart on FF? We could have a look for you if you want to post the link?


----------



## workingttc

Thanks so much girls!! I'm sure I'm just the first of many BFPs for this thread!! 

MK, as for what I did differently, not much. Going to the fertility doc?! I took Robitussin during O time, but I've done that before. We also only DTD every other day leading up to O (so MrsG, I'd say you are totally covered). I used the clear blue fertility monitor (4th cycle with that), and digital OPKs, and took my pre-natal - but again, all that was every month. Oh, there was one slight difference--TMI warning--I told DH to try to be still when he, er, finished, which I'd read can help (rather than continuing to thrust). He did that on the time that I think was lucky for us! Just goes to show that even when you're sure you're never going to conceive (as you know I thought I had endo so bad it had tilted my uterus!), and your doctor can't even find one of your ovaries on the u/s, it can still happen!

Anyway, I hope you girls don't mind me still coming around--I've grown attached to this thread! And I want to see all you girls get your BFPs. Not sure when I'll move to the pregnancy forums--maybe never! Tho if we get a couple more BFPs, we can start a "30ish and Pregnant" thread of our own! :happydance:

FX'd and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

workingttc said:


> Anyway, I hope you girls don't mind me still coming around--I've grown attached to this thread! And I want to see all you girls get your BFPs. Not sure when I'll move to the pregnancy forums--maybe never! Tho if we get a couple more BFPs, we can start a "30ish and Pregnant" thread of our own! :happydance:
> 
> FX'd and lots and lots of :dust:

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say of course we don't mind you coming around!!! Hopefully it won't be long before we join you and we can all move over together! :D 

Oh, meant to ask...how did you tell OH?! Did you ring him from work or wait til you got home? Give us all the details so we can live vicariously through you for a while! Have you told any other family or friends yet?


----------



## workingttc

I called him from work - I couldn't wait to tell him. He was at work too, and he works surrounded by people, so I had to be all cryptic with him and ask him to call me from a private spot. He thought something terrible had happened! Poor guy, his first thought was that the SA had come back bad! I've brainwashed him! Then, his first response was "is the test reliable?" I was like, um, not the response I was looking for! My girlfriend at work (who is the only other person I've told) said her DH reacted the same way, and started reading the stats on the test box. Why are men so ridiculous!! Anyway, he is happy, and cautiously excited. He doesn't want to tell our families till after the first doctor's appointment, so I think we're going to stick with that (it's next Thursday).

I can't wait for you girls to get your BFPs!!


----------



## mk8

Awe, your count down tickers fab. So happy.
Mrs g, hang in there with your cycle. we can do this.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. 

I did an OPK when I got home from work and it was negative. I think I'll take one for the next several days and if they are all negative then I'll assume CD17 is correct!

That was a good thought, I'm 3 days into my 2WW without knowing it.

So then I think my "signature" has my test date as 7/15. I have to adjust that to 7/12. 

This may be somewhat TMI - but if I get preggo this cycle because of the BD'ing on CD16, my DH gets all the credit. I was like echhh it's too early and I'm tired. hahahahaha

Lucky #7?

Here's my chart:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mk8

I certainly hope 7 is the lucky number! It's cycle 7 for me too and I hope that I see a nice BFP this cycle. Not feeling it for some reason though. My temps have been really odd, I took it this morning much earlier than normal (5am) and it was initially 36.0 and I thought huh? Took it again immediately and it went to 36.5. I figured the second was more accurate because the first one wasnt really touch my mouth- I had it in my mouth but the thermometer wasnt really touching the skin. Temping when you are half asleep is a pain in the backside!


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - you have a lot of open circles on your chart?


----------



## mk8

yeah, because i take temps at odd times and the number of hrs sleep per night varies.


----------



## workingttc

Here's hoping it's lucky number 7 all around!!!

MK, do you think your mouth might have been open? That can really lower your temp. I've found that if I wake up and it was open, I just keep it closed for a few minutes and re-take it, and it's much higher.


----------



## GettingBroody

Here's to lucky number 7 for us all!!!! :thumbup:

MrsG, looks like cd17 was probably ov day alright... Sorry to be a chart stalker haha:) but wow you had some seriously high temps in May!!! :shock: Were you sick? (please feel free to ignore if I'm being too nosy! :blush:)


----------



## MrsG2010

getting broody - yup! I had the flu exactly at ovulation time. :growlmad:

I'm also still grouching that O snuck up on me. If I had known, I would have BD on 17 and 18. O'well. I have to let this go.... I understand that! haha

Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, have boon ache, cd23... bad sign 

Sigh.


----------



## GettingBroody

Boon ache?!!


----------



## workingttc

Is that UK slang or autocorrect gone wrong? 

It's too early for bad signs! Did you temp today?


----------



## mk8

sorry- darn mobile phone! boon ache = boob ache. 

didnt temp today as i had a lie in. woke up at 930am and took temp some time later after rolling around in bed a bit and it was high- totally inacurate. 

sigh, sorry ladies but feel a bit low today despite going on holiday tomo.


----------



## MrsG2010

sorry feeling down mk.... hope you cheer up by morning and have a nice vacation!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Well I'm officially out. Af arrived at 1am this morning. Apparently my normally 35 day cycle was shortened to 27 days and my lp grew from 11 to 15 so I totally missed the egg this month. 

I'll have to start testing from cd 6 next month to try and find out when I ovulate. 

On to august. Good luck and :dust: to everyone still in the game :)


----------



## MrsG2010

sorry to hear Futuremommy... this ovulation business can be very tricky! now you have your plan for next round...


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. Well late morning for me, I slept in - it's 1124am. 

Nothing new to report. My temps are still elevated and I guess it's 6DPO/CD23.

I took 3 OPKs over the last 3 days. All negative. I have to think CD17 was really the day. hahahaha Yes, I STILL haven't let that go.

Hope you all are well today! ! I'm pretty anxious for the next week to fly by so I can see if this was our month. :wacko: I only have 2 IC HPT's left. Have to use them wisely.


----------



## workingttc

FX'd for you Mrs.G!

MK, hope the holiday is going well, and making the 2ww go by faster!


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG wow working that is amazing news yay, sooo pleased for you and yay we have our 1st BFP on the thread :happydance:.

I have been really busy the last few days and haven't even logged on and it is all happening.

Future and Gettingbroody - sorry AF has arrived for you :flower:.

Future - that is quite a change in your cycle, what have you done differently? It looks like its has gone in the right direction though.

Mrsg - What dpo does that make you then? I am dpo 5 with a 12 day lp so will be testing next week if AF hasn't shown up, I have no symptoms this month not even boob ache (which I always get) so who knows if that is a good or bad thing.

mk - Sorry you have been down, I hope you are having a fab time on holiday.

How is everyone else getting on? Is it just me or do we seem to have lost a few folk?


----------



## MrsG2010

I think we have lost a few people... wonder how they are doing?! Every now and then a familiar face pops in. :)

I am 6 DPO with a 14day LP. Countdown begins... 8....


----------



## Futuremommy1

I didn't do anything different. That's what is so weird. I hope my cycle stays short


----------



## MrsBea23

Future - that is quite strange if you haven&#8217;t done anything new. Great news though if you do get a shorter cycle. Fx'd that it stays short.

Mrsg - How has the TWW been are you symptom spotting? I can't help it really he he. I feel totally out today though AF due Monday and woke up with a backache and my boobs are really sore today booo.

Also a bit of news from me I have been having all my blood work and tests and things done for the referral to the hospital and my day 2 bloods came back normal so it looks like I don't have PCOS at the moment (not sure if I still have the cysts, so might still have PCO) it looks like the exercise, acupuncture and all the herbs and things have worked yay.


----------



## MrsG2010

MrsBea - No symptom spotting really. I don't feel any different than usual. BBs are tender as usual at this time. Ughhh 7 days to go. Glad to hear you had normal results. :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm happy for you mrsbea! Hopefully if it is pco it can be resolved without a lot of fanfare 

Do you get regular periods?


----------



## MrsBea23

Future - I get regular periods now. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 4 months ago and started going to acupuncture and a fertility nutritionist (she gives me herbs) and I was eating healthy although fell of the wagon a little while ago oops and have been exercising 4 to 6 times a week at the gym. 

I didn't get a period for 159 days after coming off the pill and since all of the above I have had 3 cycles and the last 2 I have ov'd on cd17. 

That is why I am so shocked my bloods are normal now it has been such a short time, I had cysts when I was 1st checked 4 months ago so I am assuming they are still there and I have PCO instead of PCOS. yay. 

Sorry that turned into a bit of a longer post than I intended, I am just so pleased. 

How are you ladies getting on?


----------



## workingttc

That is amazing MrsB. Just goes to show how powerful lifestyle and nutritional changes can be, as well as non-traditional medicine! FX'd for you this cycle!


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay MrsB that's great news!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for yourself and MrsG! Hopefully ye'll be adding 2 new :bfp:s to our list next week! 

:hugs: for you Future...I know I'm a few days late but sorry af got you :-( Fx'd this will be our month! Can't believe your cycle shortened so much :shock:

mk8, hope you're having a great hol and are feeling super relaxed :D

How are you doing Working? Hope you and lil tiny baba are doing well?! Any sickness? Have you gone out and bought every pregnancy book known to man?! I know that'll be my first move once I get a :bfp:


----------



## workingttc

Hi Broody! I'm good...Have bought "What to Expect When You're Expecting" and devoured all the relevant sections the first night! No symptoms really yet, which I think is pretty normal until the 6th week for lots of girls (hopefully!). Still POAS, and they've been getting darker, which makes me happy. First doctor's appointment is Thursday. Doubt he'll do much, and apparently even if he does a scan, it's likely we won't see anything (but FX'd we will!). 

Any changes in strategy for you this month?


----------



## MrsG2010

ahhh "What to expect when you're expecting" -- I can't wait to get that. :) fun! fun!

Ahhh my bbs hurtttt. Unfortunately, that's usual at this time. One week! !

MrsBea- Im super impressed w/ your commitment to the gym. That's some motivation that I need.


----------



## Futuremommy1

This last year I fell off the wagon. I used to cook 3 meals a day workout 6 days a week for 3 hours a day. Now nothing. I started that two years ago in august and I'm working on starting it back up again now. A few changes and I'm back in the game :). 

My insurance covers acupuncture so I'm going to try that hopefully next week.


----------



## MrsBea23

Future &#8211; Wow that is impressive are you just a total gym bunny or where you tying to lose weight or training for something? What did you do in your workouts? I just do classes (although I really need to add 30 minutes of weights before each class). I do all the les mills so attack, combat, pump and step. I am trying to get better with eating again I am doing a chicken stir fry for dinner tonight, I just get a bit exhausted in the evenings and can&#8217;t be bothered sometimes.

I was getting a disheartened with the acupuncture because nothing seemed to be happening but now I am sure that is what has helped me, I am so glad I kept it up I would totally recommend it.

Mrsg &#8211; My bb&#8217;s hurt as well and I am cramping, all the usual signs AF is on her way so I am not holding out hope this month booo.

Working &#8211; Oooh its all so exciting, soon you will get to start buying baby things and sorting out a nursery yay. I am sure it will all go so fast.

Broody &#8211; How have you been hun, what is news with you?


----------



## MrsG2010

morning all. hey mrsbea - sorry to hear you think you're out. but who knows? when do you expect to test?

My temp went up .2 degrees again today. I'm 8DPO so that's about right, but I still get excited. 6 days to goooo.....


----------



## MrsBea23

Oooh Mrsg that is exciting, does you chart look triphasic? I usually have a 12 day lp and I am 7 dpo today so I should test on Tuesday if AF hasn't arrived and my temps are still up but knowing me I will probably test on Saturday he he.

You are very good not symptom spotting I wish I didn't think every little twinge was a possible symptom at least then I wouldn't be so gutted when AF comes. It's easier just to tell myself I am out that way the disappointment isn't so bad.

Fx'd for you hun, it sounds good.


----------



## workingttc

MrsB and MrsG: you girls are almost there! I will be following this thread closely!! FX'd!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I started to lose weight but I really enjoy weight lifting so I was power lifting so my numbers didn't go down but my body was changing lots of definition and stuff. The biggest thing for me was planning my meals cause I always planned for those days when I didn't want to cook 

And I was also on a set schedule. I worked 9-6 everyday and was in bed by 9 so I could get up easily enough at 5:30 to work out

I'm working on getting back on schedule


----------



## Futuremommy1

Working I had a u/s at 5 weeks and was able to see the hb. So you might be able to see something


----------



## workingttc

Thanks Future! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I'd be ecstatic if we could at least see the sac. Apparently that's not even a given since I'll only be 4w4d, so hopefully I won't be too upset if we don't!


----------



## MrsG2010

ughh what a crap day. I felt queasy allllll day. Still do and so glad to be finally home. I get stomach aches pretty often so I'm not looking at it as positive thing . Though in back of my mind I'm hoping it means something. ;) Bbs super hurt today too. Which could just be normal pre-af symptom.

Mrs Bea- Like you I "should" test on Tuesday but am looking to test on Sat @ 11DPO.


----------



## MrsBea23

Working - I hope you get to see something at the scan, good luck.

Future - I really like weights, I need to get back into it. I think I will get a weight programme off the internet because I don't like the one I got at the gym. Let me know if you start back up again and we can compare notes.

Mrsg - I really hope it is a symptoms for you, I had something that felt like a stitch in my left side last night but I am trying not to think it could be anything because I also feel like AF is coming as usual. Fx'd this is our month and we can join working when she heads over to 1st trimester.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lots of :dust: to MrsB and MrsG!!!!

No game plan for me this month, have gone back on the EPO because that definitely helped with cramps but other than that will be staying away from the cough syrup etc - think I was beginning to go a bit stir crazy with all the supplements!!! Trying to stay relaxed again which is easy at this side of ov and absolutely impossible during the 2ww!

Best of luck for your scan Working!


----------



## MrsG2010

good morning. So my temp went up another degree today. I''m not that excited. I've had triphasic charts before... and nothing. But we shall see! Ps it's my birthday. :) 31 and ttc. hahaha

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Futuremommy1

Happy birthday mrsg!!!


----------



## workingttc

Happy birthday MrsG!! Ah, how I miss 31...Now that I'm 33...I'm excited for your chart - I know what you mean about having triphasic charts that don't turn into BFPs (have had one of those) but still, I'm optimistic for you!! I hope these next few days fly by!!

MrsB, I hope the stitch is a good sign. So FX'd for you girls.

Broody, I think your plan sounds good. Let's hope this is your month too!

Thanks to all on the scan - I will let you know how it goes. Had a total meltdown last night - tears, the whole works - because thought I saw a faint spot of very light brown/yellow in my underwear (I have become totally obsessive with checking TP and panties--it's awful :blush:). Anyway, feeling better this morning. I think it was just anxiety about my appointment.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

:cake: Mrsg Happy 31st Birthday, I hope you are doing something nice. 
Do you think you will breakdown and test tonight to give yourself an extra birthday present lol.

Working - I can imagine it is all very exciting but stressful at the moment, if it helps at all one of my girlfriends that is pregnant at the moment said the first couple of months she had a brown gooey discharge and had to wear panty liners so if you do see something like that I think it is normal.


----------



## workingttc

Thank you, that's very reassuring. Had the doctor's appointment, but the doctor said too early to do a scan. :nope: So going back on Monday for that. He did bloodwork though, so hopefully the results from that will come back good.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, no scan, grrrr! :growlmad: Fx'd for Monday then!

Happy Birthday MrsG! Just realised I'm now 31 and ttc too, it was my birthday last Friday:D 

PS MrsG your chart looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

:cake: Aw Broody Happy Birthday for last week hun.
What did you get up to?

Good luck for Monday Working.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> :cake: Aw Broody Happy Birthday for last week hun.
> What did you get up to?

Not a whole lot, just coffee with the girls and dinner with OH. My family are all away on hols at the moment, will probably go out for dinner again with them when they get back...any excuse!!:D


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey . Temp dropped .4 [email protected] 10dpo :( will see what happens tomorrow...if goes back up will test. Otherwise i will wait. 
.hope you all are well.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey . Temp dropped .4 [email protected] 10dpo :( will see what happens tomorrow...if goes back up will test. Otherwise i will wait.
> .hope you all are well.

:growlmad: Bold temp! Sorry to hear that MrsG, fx'd it goes up nice and high again tomor...:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks getting...
oh and happy belated birthday.

Now I don't want to seem crazy. I'm not a symptom spotter at all. HOWEVER, I've been symptom spotting this last week. But it could be ALL crazy talk. 

Wednesday which was 8DPO I was nauseas allllll day. Fell asleep on couch at 7pm and woke up long enough to go to bed for the night. That never happens! I think I mentioned the nausea in an earlier post but I didn't think TOO much of it because I often get stomachaches. But not like that. It was weird. Bbs hurt bad. But again, that always happens pre-AF so.... who knows. Again might be weird to talk about but I was burping all day. Even though I didn't eat or drink anything.

Yesterday 9DPO. Slightly nauseas. Nothing major like the day before. 

Today 10DPO. Not really nauseas at all. So maybe Wednesday was just me fighting off a stomach bug or something. However, I had that yellow CM that I've heard other women type about. I think. I don't know. CM talk grosses me out completely. But when I saw it I was like ahhhhhh. 

So earlier, I looked at some pregnant lady charts on ff. They're all so different. And some have dips of .4 like mine did today. So anyway, I'm going to test tomorrow probably no matter what because my DH is off tomorrow and it'll be nice to get some good news if we're both off. Who knows right?! If it's negative, I'll just have to be glum all day. I could very well get AF next week and all this could be balogna.

til tomorrow....


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, greetings from sunny croatia! Heading home tomo but wanted to check in on you all. 

Happy belated bdays mrsg and broody! We are all31! 

Working, happy reading on the books :)

So i got af on holiday. Cycle 7 wasnt my month. Was a bit upset and had a bit of a cry but consoled myself with some alcohol, soft cheese and ham! On the plus side, my lp may have extended to 12 days this month. I took vit b complex and started spotting on cd12 so will cont with it. Ive been rather stressed about this whole ttc journey. Since before ttc i was fretting and on this forum loads. I have found you girls amazing but i think im going to take this month off from bnb. I didnt want to just disappear and seem rude, esp as you have all been so wonderfully supportive. I do intend to return but i just want a month of not thinking about what cycle day i am on etc. no temping or opks for me, i just want to chill as much as poss. I have regular cycles, no cysts according to transvag u/s though my free androgen idex is slightly elevated. Not taken any bloods to confirm ovulation, though as part of other bloods i had my lh and fsh levels seemed normal for that point in my cycle. no other fertility tests really. So dont know what else to do right niw except try to relax. I hope to see you all nxt month with good news to share and similarly see you have that "teeny bit pregnant" sign on your name. Happy july lovelies. Xx


----------



## MrsG2010

hi mk. sorry about AF but I'm glad you are enjoying your vacation. I look forward to hearing from you again when you feel rested and rejuvenated.

As for me, BFN @ 11 DPO. Blaughhhhhhhh.


----------



## workingttc

MK, we will miss you!! But totally understand your desire to take a month off. Looking forward to seeing you soon and starting a new thread called "30ish and Pregnant"!!

MrsG, hang in there. 11DPO is still early, especially if your dip yesterday was an implantation dip. Did your temp go back up today?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Sorry about :af: mk. Totally understand the need to relax. I decided next cycle I'll do the same. No forums no test no anything excepting marking when af comes. Cause I've always kept a note on a calendar. Good luck


----------



## cupcakesarah

I thought i'd follow this thread, and join in if that's ok? I'm 31 and have been TTC baby #1 for just over 8 months now, we're just onto our 9th cycle. It's making me a little bit crazy and verging on depressed every month when AF arrives. I always feel like AF is the biggest knock back as i'm already upset that there's been no BFP and then all i have is terrible period pains.


----------



## MrsBea23

Mk - I hope you had a fantastic holiday and you haven't come back to the kind of weather wea re getting up in the north. Sorry to hear AF arrived, I really hope the month off gets you your bfp.

Mrsg - Sorry about the BFN. I am 10 dpo today, got a very faint BFP on clearblue this morning but did a sainsbury's own and frer this afternoon and both BFN so I am going to assume I had the clearblue in the bathrrom for to long and it went bad. Going to try and not test tomorrow and wait until Monday. Hopefully this will be our month fx'd.

Future - I hope your month off gets you your BFP.

cupcakesarah - Welcome, what have you tried so far?


----------



## cupcakesarah

So far tried, BD every other day, BD every day, BD twice a day, BD when we want it, OPK'S, agnus castus, legs in the air after etc etc. Feel like i;ve tried lots of things and very frustrated that nothing works. Had hubby do a sperm analysis at the docs, came back mostly ok but with slightly below average morphology. I'm worried that my age is working against me. Not sure what to try next to be honest or just keep doing what i'm doing.


----------



## MrsBea23

Are you temping? Have you been to the doctors for tests? Is your cycle regular, long or normal?

Sorry third degree lol


----------



## MrsG2010

hey mrs bea. I think I'll probably test again Tuesday. I don't know.

My temp went up .2 today.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MrsG2010

welcomecupcake. I understand your frustration. I'm near wrapping up #7 cycle.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Not temping, i'm a bit niave about that one and not sure about doing it. I'm going to the doctors next week to talk about ttc as i am getting concerned. The agnus castus reduced my cycle from about 32 days to 29 days with ovulation regularly being around day 15/16. I'm always able to work out when AF is due as it's ALWAYS 14 days after a positive OPK so i'm not worried about anything like a short LP.
I have also been taking vit c for the past 2 cycles as i read somewhere it increases cervical mucus but i don't know if i'm supposed to take it after ovulation or not but i have been.
I had a mirena coil in for about 2 years before having it removed at the start of november last year. I had one period of about 36 days if i remember rightly and the actual period part was very heavy but they've been 'normal' ever since.


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - temp still going up sounds great, good luck hun. 

cupcake - Well it sounds like you are definitely ovulating so that is good and good news you are going to the doctor. Are you bd'ing 2 days after you think you O, I actually O 2 or 3 days after I get positive OPK's, other than that I don't know if I can give you any advice really although I do get acupuncture and I would totally recommend it.

Some of the other girls might be a bit more helpful, here to listen though.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Thanks mrsbea for listening. It helps to know I can share with people who know what i'm on about.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea I'll add my vote for acupuncture too. I had my first appt yesterday and it was very relaxing and positive. My acupuncturist is also a midwife who suffered losses before learning about acupuncture. And your OH can go as well she was telling most of her clients get pregnant after the guy sees her for sperm quality. 

Good luck. I've been trying for over a year so I completely understand the frustration


----------



## cupcakesarah

Is acupuncture painful? I've got a fear of needles so not sure it's for me.


----------



## Futuremommy1

No not painful. My OH is scared of needles but he's willing to try cause he really wants a baby too. Like I told him some of the places she put needles pinched a little but some I never even felt. My oh got a tattoo with me so I figure if he could do that he can definitely do this.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Might look into that one then, never considered it before.


----------



## MrsG2010

12 dpo ... bfn

Took temp 15 min early and it dropped .3 since yesterday. Took again at regular time and it had gone up .2. I think i have to use first time. Whatever...this sucks. :wacko:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Sorry MrsG!!

:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

I went through some charts on FF (like a crazy person).... it seems some women get BFN on 12DPO, 13DPO and then still get a BFP on 14DPO. But it didn't seem to happen very often. Honestly, it seems most women got BFP by 12DPO. Blaughhhh... Guess only time will tell!


----------



## workingttc

Sorry MrsG, but you're totally right - plenty of women get BFNs before BFPs with BFPs showing up later than 12 DPO. I did the same thing every cycle - pored over FF's chart gallery looking for answers. What I concluded what that virtually every type of chart can yield a BFP, so try to stay positive! As far as the temps, unless you got up in between the 2, I'd use the one from the time that you usually take it. FX'd!!

Cupcake, welcome to the thread! I have a friend who SWEARS by accupuncture. She got pregnant with her first on her first month trying but with her second, it took a year. During the last month or 2 of that year, she started doing accupuncture, and she totally credits it with getting her BFP. So I'd say try it! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - Any news today? 12 DPO for me today, I had a big dip in temp yesterday way way down so thought AF was going to arrive but nothing and back above cover line today so I am thinking I must of slept with my mouth open and that is what the dip was from. I am pretty crampy today though so I think that will be me out tomorrow with my 12 day lp the same as last month, sighs.

Future &#8211; Glad you enjoyed the acupuncture, I haven&#8217;t been for a couple of weeks because I have been busy at work and I am really missing it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!!! :hi: Hope everyone is doing well?! :D

mk - you're probably not checking in anymore but have a nice relaxing month off and hopefully lots of us (yourself included of course!) will have big news by the time you come back!

Cupcake - welcome!!! :hi: Looking forward to getting to know you!:D

Future - how are you doing hon? Glad the acupuncture was enjoyable - hope it gives you big fat results!! :winkwink:

MrsG - still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you...:dust:

MrsB - have you tested since the blue dye gave you faint pos? Keep us posted! :dust:

Working - good luck with the scan today!!! :flower:

As for me, had some cm yesterday so looks like ov will be arriving on schedule some day this week:thumbup: Going to start opks this afternoon but just realised I only have 6 left, oops! Hopefully that'll be enough... I'm going away for a few days to Amsterdam on Friday morning without OH so if ov is delayed I'll be very cross!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsG2010

Bleghhh. My temp stayed about the same today. BFN. And then.... spotting. I think AF will be arriving tomorrow right on time (14LP). Short cycle for me, 31 days. :cry:

Just placed another order on amazon.com for more OPKs/HPTs. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsBea23

Hey Broody I took a digi yesterday and it was BFN, I am pretty sure I am out though had a big breakout today on my chin which usually means AF is around the corner booo.

Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned enjoy and catch that egg.


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry mrsbea. Looks like we may be in same crap boat.


----------



## MrsBea23

Yup that is me officially out boooo and OMG am I in some pain, 12 day LP same as last month.

DH is away on Belgium visiting his brother on the day/weekend I think I will O so I am going to have to see if the acupuncturist can speed up O for me this month.

Oh well I can have a couple of drinks at the Scotland v Sri Lanka cricket tomorrow now.


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsBea how many sessions of acupuncture have you had? I'm still looking into it.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hmmm I am not actually sure maybe 8 and that has gotten me from having no cycle at all to having a 29 day cycle with a 12 day lp and normal bloods.
 
Have you had a look in your area to see if there is one nearby?

Exercise is another major factor for me I think the more I got to the gym the better everything seems to function, do you do much exercise?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ok thanks mrsbea, I've found a few places near me just concerned because I'm not a fan if needles and I just don't want to freak out. I find exercise helps too trying to get plenty of that and lose a bit of weight in the process which surely will help.


----------



## MrsBea23

I must admit I don't have any issues with needles but I don't even notice the ones in acupuncture. Let us know what you decide and how you get on.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, sorry the :witch: got you MrsB :hugs: Hope the cramps ease off soon...


----------



## MrsBea23

I am sure a few vinos tonight will sort them out lol


----------



## GettingBroody

:wine: Enjoy! :wine:


----------



## MrsG2010

Blaugh. Hope everyone is well. My DH thinks I should go to dr. so I guess I'll see about making an appt. :shrug:


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, I am BACK! No it hasn't been a month but I missed you girls too much! Haha. My willpower is non existent! Sigh. But I feel much better for catching up with you all. I missed the chat, sharing of our feelings etc. Quite frankly, I have been stressing and feeling very depressed over the past few days. It's the low of coming back from holiday coupled with the fact that I have to start yet another cycle of TTC again. I think I got my hopes up whilst I was away that Croatia could be my lucky place- I thought I could get my BFP whilst away. Sadly, that wasnt the case. I am worried heaps about all sorts. You may not recall but I had blood tests in May for various hormones because I had pelvic pain and I think the doc wanted to check whether I had PCOS or other gynae things. He also referred me for an internal ultrasound. Bloods revealed all hormones were within the normal bandings but my Free Androgen Index (FAI) was above normal. High FAI can indicate PCOS, but doc said I didn't have it because my ultrasound did not indicate any cysts. I also read the report and it also said my ovaries, womb etc are normal in size with no abnornal "echotexture" (whatever that is). However, I have recently been Googling (always a bad thing right?) and read that you can have PCOS without having cysts. It may just be that your hormone levels are out of wack. Do you ladies know much about this at all? Even if I do have PCOS, how does that prevent pregnancy? Is it because it stops ovulation? If so, I dont think I have an issue because I think I am ovulating (positive opks, temp goes up post o- though it can be erratic, booobs sore in LP- assume progesterone causing that, periods are regular - every 27 days). I am just lost. Doc told me to stay away until Nov. He said he will test if i am ovulating then if I havent got my BFP. I just dont get this girls, DH and I have BD well timed- every other day/every day before O and once or twice in the days post O just in case. We take vits, we dont smoke or drink much- when is my baby going to get here? Sorry for negative post. Rant over.

As for you ladies:

Cupcake- welcome! I am sorry to hear that you are having a stressful journey too. The ladies on this thread are wonderfully supportive and I think you will fit right in. Sounds like you are ovulating and DH's Sperm is good. Perhaps it will be an idea to see the doc just to get on the books. Are you in the UK? If so, they may tell you to go away until it has been a year but you never know. 

Mrs G and Mrs B- are you both definitely out now? If so, I am sorry. If not, I hope that you both have late BFPs this cycle :) Keep us posted and try to stay relaxed ladies. 

Mrs G- worth going to the docs just to see what they say. They may run some preliminary tests to check your hormones are OK. Good luck with it! Keep us posted.

Working- did you have your scan? :) Hope pregnancy is going super duper so far. 

Future and Mrs B- interesting on the acupuncture front. How does it work exactly? What is it supposed to do? I went to this place by work that does acupuncture (I had reflexology done) and I asked about acupuncture- they said it can help by regularising hormones, improving egg quality etc. But my reflexology session was rubbish and pricey so I wont be going there for acupuncture. Where did you ladies find a reputable acupuncturist? Also, where in your body do they stick the needles? Sorry for third degree! LOL. 

Who have I missed? Sorry ladies if I have, rushing about a bit this morning. 

Take care girls and I bloody well hope some great quality baby dust comes and covers us soon! x


----------



## workingttc

Welcome back MK! We missed you! Sorry you're feeling down. I think it's unlikely that you have pcos if you're ovulating, so I'd try not to worry about that. Google is the enemy - I have been insanely anxious the last week or so all because of what I see on there. It's terrible. Regarding last month, it looks to me like you might have actually ovulated a couple days later than your positive opk--did you BD on the day before your temp went up? The last couple months we were trying, I was obsessed with making sure we continued to BD until I saw a very clear temp rise, just because my temp started taking a few days to rise. It could just be a slow riser, but it also could mean later OV, so you don't want to miss the BD opportunity...Just a thought (which may have already occurred to you :)). Anyway, I am so so hopeful for you this cycle!! :hugs:

MrsG, I agree on going to the docs. It can't hurt, and I think usually helps.

As for me, I'm good. Trying not to stress out about not having any morning sickness yet. U/s on Monday went fine; we saw the sac and yolk. I go back on Wednesday to hopefully see the baby and a heartbeat. I think I'll be a lot more relaxed after that, even if I don't have MS yet.


----------



## workingttc

PS, I meant on the day before your temp went up to a level above any prior temps...


----------



## Pocketrocket

Hi Mk8. I can totally relate to your rollercoaster of emotions. I started TTC no 1 when I was 26. Thought it would happen at the drop of a hat. I was sick to death after 13 months of trying and always getting AF on time. It was dictating my life in a really unhealthy way. We decided to stop trying and concentrate on other positive things and came to the conclusion we werent destined to be parents. Went for a weeks hol, drank loads and had a great relaxing time. Got home and realised I was 4 days late. Bingo!

Don't give up, just enjoy trying. I am now 30 and TTC no 2. So far been trying for 12 months. Its only been the last 3 months ive been using opk's. I really hope you get you BFP soon. sending loads of baby dust to you xxx


----------



## Futuremommy1

Welcome back mk! :hugs: how was croatia? I've always wanted to go in fact my cousin and bf and I are planning a trip that includes Croatia and Italy hopefully in the next year 

So sorry about af and the frustration. I keep telling myself it will happen I just can't know when. But while you were gone I got so dejected that I got a prediction from Gail. And even if she's not right it calmed me down a bit. And then I got a bit of good news. Not sure if I mentioned how much I hated my job but I finally got offered another one and I'll be starting that in august.

As for acupuncture I think I have another appointment today. She can help egg quality pms infertility hormones and mc not mention a host of other things. She's a midwife as well and I found her through my insurance company. 

She put needles along my spine on my lower back/butt on my legs and ankles. And maybe more places on my back that I couldn't feel. When I flipped over she put 3 in my head for headaches a couple across my shoulders about four across my abdomen some on my thighs and hands. I think this time I'll relax a bit more since I won't be wondering what she's doing. My dh had an appointment yesterday. He didn't like it. And I doubt I can get him to go back unless I convince him it will definitely help. 

Oh well


----------



## MrsBea23

Yay good to see you back mk, sorry you are having a rough time hun :hugs:

At acupuncture I get needles in my tummy, wrists, ankles and inner calves usually. Sometimes she uses a tens machine on them as well and sometimes she burns these little mushroom looking things and puts them on the end of the needles in my tummy and they get all warm.
I get it done at a fertility clinic in my area I just googled it and this one looked the best, this is also where I go to the fertility nutritionist and get my herbs from. If it doesn't do anything else it certainly helps with relaxation.

Mrsg - Has Af arrived or are you still in with a chance?

Working - you might be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get it, most of my girlfriends that had boys said they never got m/s at all. Glad your scan went well hun.

Future - Great news about the new job, congrats.


----------



## mk8

You girls are the best. 

Pocket, big hello to you. Always good to hear encouraging stories. Hope baby number two arrives soon. 

Working, I wouldn't worry about the ms. My mum had it later in her pregnancy and some friends didnt get it at all. Yay to seeing sac n yolk in scan. I think you should just. Sit back n enjoy the pregnancy. You're gonna be a mamma! :)

Future, Mrs, thanks for the acupunc info. I might try it nxt month if i dont get my bfp. How often and when in your cycle do you go?

Congrats in new job future! Yay, things are looking up. I remember you telling us how you didnt like your current role. 

Mrsb, hope youre doing ok hun. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## MrsG2010

welcome back mk!

Hey everyone. Yes I'm definitely out. I'm officially 3 days into Cycle 8. I haven't made a dr. appt. yet. I guess I'll try today. Since I'm not preg, I also made a dentist appt. Woopti doo. :growlmad:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey ladies. I finally got. Pos opk today so dh and I will bd till we can't bd no more! Looks like I'm O'ing early again and if my lp is 15 days again like it was I'll have a 27 cycle. So I actually might be able to test again in July. So who knows!


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrsg, sorry about af. Hopefully cycle 8 is the cycle for us. Hang in there and keep us posted re docs. 

Future, yay to o. Bd like rabbits!


----------



## MrsG2010

i never got a chance to call dr. Have to do it on monday.


----------



## MrsBea23

Hey Girls,

How is everyone getting on? I am a bit worse for wear today, exam results came out on Thursday and those that qualified had to buy drinks for everyone last night. 4 people qualified so there was a quite a big turn out and a pretty big bar bill of 2k lol :haha:. Dh is out tonight so I am going to order some Thai and see what is on movies.

Future - Hope you caught your egg. Fx'd for you this month.

Mrsg - Sorry your out hun, cd3 for me today here we go again.

Mk & Working - how are you getting on?

I hope Broody is having a nice time on her weekend away, I wish I was in Europe for the weekend.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

MrsBea- how you doing hun? Oooo congrats on exam results... erm... forgive me but what exams? Accountancy ones? Congrats congrats!

How is everybody else doing?

Me- I am trying to remain chilled this month (what are the chances eh?) and I am not temping, not opking etc. I am trying to not remember what cycle day I am on but it's tough to forget. I am on cycle 11 right now. Waiting to O. Was planning on BDing every other day throughout the month (something we have never actually done before!) Though today we broke that rule. We BD'd on CD10 (last night) and CD11 (this morning) cos we fancied it. Heh heh. Hubby's away from London Tues night for work so I guess we will BD again on Wed night (CD14). A lady told me she got lucky when she actually BD'd less - allowing spermies to get strong. Hopefully that tactic will work for us. I typically O (I think) on CD16. Aside from that this crazy BD calculation, I went for reflexology this cycle (it's so relaxing girls - highly recommend) and am taking prenatals and vit B complex 50 daily. Other than that, trying to eat well, sleep well etc. 

What's the game plan for you ladies this cycle?

Working- how are you?


----------



## cupcakesarah

My game plan is also to remain chilled this month. Not going to use any OPK's, just continue taking my agnus castus and get as much BDing done as we want. Should be ovulating at some point next week, i'm usually pretty good at spotting it from CM. One thing i am going to make sure i do is continue BDing after i think i've ovulated. Maybe where i've been going wrong is i give up too soon. 

MK8 you were saying about BD this morning because you fancied it, i'd say that's the way to go as i find if i say we're going to do it on certain days then it takes away the romance etc. That's what i'm trying to do now. So i last BD on CD9, now on CD11. I expect ovulation on about cd15/16. I'm also hoping that this month because i'm off on summer holls i'll be more relaxed anyway and that will hopefully make it easier.

Fingers crossed for everyone this month.


----------



## mk8

Hey cupcakesarah- hopefully this is your (and everybody on this thread!) lucky month. I compiled a spreadsheet (with the font the size of 0.2 when you upload it on to BnB!) with all our details. Care to pass me your details and I can add you. It helps everybody keep track of where everybody is so we can share info etc that's best suited to everybody.

I would add the latest version now but BnB wont allow me to upload anything right now... You can trawl through the previous pages if you wish to look at one. We include the following info:
- Age
- DH age
- TTC since when (month/year)
- Cycle we are currently on
- Cycle length 
- Luteal phase 
- Other info related to AF (length of AF, heavy, light etc) 
- Ever pregnant?
- Use OPK? Ever positive?
- Temp? Any biphasic pattern seen?
- Do we use lube eg conceive + or preseed
- On any vitamins 
- On any meds
- BD frequency 
- Fertility testing completed? If so, what? 

Reminds me, ladies, I may as well update the spreadsheet with our latest news. Biggest update is of course for the lovely Working who has got her BFP!:happydance: Hopefully more and more of us will be able to post that update soon :)


----------



## mk8

By the way ladies, I was watching this documentary on tv (in the UK, but people in it are American) called Donor Sperm. In summary, it was about women and/or couples who approached a donor sperm clinic in the 80s/90s in order to get pregnant. The donor was called "Donor 150" and many years later after the biological children of donor 150 were born, some children decided to find their siblings who were also conceived with donor 150 sperm! Really interesting. The story made the Times and the actual Donor 150 came across it and approached the children (via the paper, clinic etc) offering to meet them. Donor 150 was a handsome chippendale who donated sperm to pay for his rent back in the day. It is a very worthwhile watch in my opinion. Doesn't actually tackle conception or anything like that but interesting all the same. The one thing that I did take away from it that could help with the TTC journey is that Donor 150 said he used to donate 2-3 times a week. Sometimes, if he "took his supplements and had lots of vit C, he could produce more and donate 4x a week". Worth a shot for our hubbies I guess? I don't know about you ladies, but my hubby is not very good at eating his fruit and veg. He is a typical meat and carbs man! He has now started to drink more juice. 

MrsBea- was it you who went to see a nutritionist in the past? If so, did they recommend anything specifically? 

Anyway, on that front, I am trying to eat a healthy balanced diet with hubby, even if it doesn't help with conception, at least it's good for us.


----------



## MrsG2010

CD6 for me. I'll start OPK's in about 10 days. I seriously can't believe this is round 8 for me. Trying to tell myself "all in good time." It's been a crap year - and maybe it just wasn't right yet.

Otherwise, just doing whatever I guess. Trying to stay relaxed. I'm going to force myself to start taking a walk every day if possible. Maybe that'll help. I've been pretty stressed all year. I don't know if that really matters or not - but it's not good either way.

Continuing to take my vitamin. I thought about getting preseed or conceive plus and then... I didn't. I don't know. I started getting worried when I saw that a lot of women said they used preseed and then had a miscarriage. I'd rather BFNs than that!

Maybe I'll pick up some OJ for DH to drink. He just takes a normal multivitamin every day. And most days he forgets. So I've been trying to remember to hand him one every day. I guess in 3 months time it could make a difference! ughhh so frustrating!


----------



## Futuremommy1

My OH loves oj. He'll drink it everyday if I have it. So I had +opks on cd 13 & 14. Today is cd 15 so we'll try bd'ing at least tonight maybe tomorrow and hopefully a couple more days this week 

I've started taking baby aspirin again. Preseed has been great. Makes bd'ing easier. This cycle I didn't have ewcm like I normally do. 


Good luck ladies. Hey anyone know a quick way to add the 30ish and ttc picture to your signature.


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon Ladies,

Mk - I still go to the nutritionist about every 6 weeks, I never asked specifically about DH though, he is actually better than me with his fruit and veg so I just leave him be (all his results for his SA where normal). I think he feels enough pressure with having to perform on demand so I don't want to stress him with taking vitamins and things.

I actually went grocery shopping this morning and shopped for the next fortnight with healthy eating in mind, I was researching fertility diets last night so had some recipe ideas. Blueberries are meant to be a must! I am also going to try and cut out alcohol for the month this month but we will have to see what comes up I guess.

Cupcakesarah - Where are you headed on your hols? Hopefully it will do the trick for you being relaxed and having a nice time.

Mrsg - Sorry to hear you have had a stressful year hun, hopefully the 2nd half is better (well I am sure it will be when you get that BFP).

Future - Sounds good, you must of caught your egg. I am still taking my baby aspirin, this will be my 3rd month not sure if it is doing anything but it can't hurt so might as well keep it up.

I am having a PMA month this month and I know we are going to be full of BFP's on this thread.


----------



## mk8

PMA over here too and i hope it sticks! 

Blueberries eh? Gottit. Tescos here i come! 

Mrsg, sorry to hear you are down hun. I know the feeling, i felt so crappy earlier but i reminded myself that 6 months is the average and 90% women get pregnant after trying for a year. Odds are on our side and we need to remind ourselves that we will get there. But feel free to rant mrsg, we are here for you! 

I just try to remind myself that the longer the wait, the better it will be when i see those two lines! In the meantime, i will enjoy eating the foods pregnant women shouldnt, save more money until the little one comes and enjoy couples only time with hubby! 

Future, interesting on the cinc plus and preseed leading to mc, never heard of that!


----------



## MrsG2010

cd7. About one week to go til I start OPKs. I received my new batch from amazon.com over the weekend. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Futuremommy1

MrsBea, since you started going to the nutritionist have you lost weight, or how does it work. I thought about going to when. But didn't know if it was worth it.

And I'm definitely all about the PMA. Seriously, getting a reading from Gail helped. And mostly the non pg stuff she talked about helped me.

MrsG good luck with the next batch of opks. At 13 months ttc I understand. Hopefully our time is coming soon. Fx'd for you

Cupcake are you planning on ttc when you vaca? Dh and I are planning some weekends away and I told myself I'd try not to "ttc" while there. Just so I could fully relax. But dh is all about having a baby so even if we argued and we go to bed he's like "are you going to sleep? I I thought we were making a baby tonight?". :). Hes so sweet so I tried to make it up to him. According to SMEP we are supposed to take tonight off and go at it again tomorrow night. 

Mk8 I heard other women say preseed leads to mc but after having one without it I don't know that I agree. But who knows and for me it's definitely worth a try since dh is uncircumcised we need to use some kind of lube or sex is a long and most of the time painful process for us. And we like preseed it actually feels the most natural. And I like it goes inside. The next morning the excess comes out :) sorry for the info. But it's not so bad. I figure by then the good sperm have made it to the f tubes and are waiting anyway.

Does anyone know how long it takes for sperm to get to the tubes? Just wondering.


Anyway hoping for the final paperwork for my new job to come through today. But until them I must go to my crappy job today. Hopefully I don't break out. If I do I'm coming home. I have some sick time I'd like to take before I quit 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi

Off to Ireland on our holls, bit of a road trip, starting in Cork, round the south of Ireland then up to Galway to explore that area, then over to the other side to Dublin for the last 3 days before coming home. Going to be busy! Ovulation doesn't coincide with the holiday unfortunately, but been getting busy this week and trying to make sure i keep up regular BD for rest of the month. I don't know about others but i find after ovulation DH and i don't BD very regularly or as much as before ovulation. I should find out whether this cycle has been successful while i'm on holiday. Fingers crossed for AF to not show up. One of my friends at work has had mystic dream a few months ago and believes i am going to get pregnant while in Ireland so we'll see if she really does have the gift! Her Mum's a psychic so maybe, not that i've ever believed in all of that, but i'm willing to give anything a go.

Best get shopping for blueberries if that's the advice! My DH takes a multivitamin everyday and i've made he start taking a vit c + zinc tablet along with me. I take it because it's supposed to increase CM.

Futuremommy1 - when are you starting your new job.


----------



## Futuremommy1

That's what is holding up the paperwork. Start date was originally 8/1 but who knows. Fingers crossed I hear something today


----------



## MrsG2010

I wish i could find a good site that talks about vitamins and ttc...

I found one site said 1000 mg of vit c... dh multivitamin only has 90...wow


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everybody,

Hope everyone is feeling happy and positive today. I am CD6 today.

Mk8 &#8211; I have been reading today that apparently milk kills the antioxidants in blueberries so we are not to eat them with milk, weird!. Where are you in your cycle now?

Mrsg &#8211; Sorry hun I am not sure about good sites for vitamins there is so much info out there it is hard to decipher it all. 

Future &#8211; Unfortunately I have put on weight since going to the nutritionist lol. Luckily I am still in a healthy BMI range I weighed myself this morning and I was 9st 6 (only 5ft 2 though so getting near the top at 24.1!) and my normal weight is 9st! put on 6lbs eek (My fault though I have been eating rubbish, she told me to lower my carb intake and I haven&#8217;t done that). It is so hard when people bring cakes into work every other day sigh.
The main reason I was going though was to sort out the PCOS (Which in 90% of cases means Insulin resistance leading to diabetes) and that seems to be ok now so it was definitely worth it for me, it is also the nutritionist that gives me the herbs so I am still going (I only go to her once every 6 weeks whereas acupuncture is every fortnight).
I have an appointment next week which is the 1st since I got my normal test results so I will see what she says.

Cupcake &#8211; we probably BD about twice a week after O which is about how often we used to BD before we started trying, it is just so exhausting with work and gym and going out. 
Sounds like a lovely trip, it will be nice just to get away I am soooo looking forward to my hols in September.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Morning ladies. Today is either 1 dpo or o day or may 2 dpo. Either way according to SMEP we're supposed to bd tonight for good measure. Anyway the wait begins. Luckily I have some things to keep me occupied. DH and I need to move in like 3 weeks so I need to find a place to live and movers. Then ending one job and starting another. So I should be nice and busy till it's time to test 

Cupcake that sounds like a great trip. I wish we lived over there so we could take road trips like that. Have fun! And fx'd :af: is a no show

MrsG I remember reading the same thing about vit c. Luckily my dh is a oj fiend and he takes his multivitamin. But I have no idea where I read it. I had to stop googling vitamins and ttc. Too much conflicting info. Sorry!

MrsBea I'm glad the pcos isn't a problem for you anymore. Now that you know what to do for that you probably an adapt it for anything. Of course I'm the person who brings in cakes and cookies and stuff to work :)

Looks like I may have to stop acupuncture. We have to switch to dh's insurance and I don't think it's covered. Oh well. I may see how it is without going through insurance but I don't know. 

Ok ladies have a great day!


----------



## mk8

hey girls

gosh im tired today. been working v hard at work indeed! hope youre all doing ok and the pma is with you! 

i am meant to bd with hubby tonight (last bd sesh on sun, so 3 days ago, which was cd11). i have no idea if i have ovulated or not. but hubby is super busy right now and working away at his laptop poor thing. i really dont want to pull him away and say LETS GET PREGGERS but at the same time, we agreed to have regular bd this month. so who knows eh? I have also noticed i dont have much cm this cycle. hmm...


----------



## mk8

by the way, who is gail???


----------



## Futuremommy1

She's a psychic in the UK she does pregnancy readings. She said I should conceive a boy in sept 2011 and another in April 2013


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! :hi:
Glad to see you're all doing well! :D Had a fab time away even though the weather was really changeable - warm and sunny one minute and lashing rain the next! Was a nice break from temping etc but now that I'm home I'm straight back to obsessing over every little twinge!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsG2010

welcome back gettingbroody.

CD10 for me. Boring. :) Little less than a week away before I start OPKs. 

Off to the dentist.... blaughhhhh.....


----------



## Futuremommy1

Welcome back gettingbroody! 

MrsG I hate going to the dentist. How long are your cycles? Last month mine was 26 days so cd 10 was o for me. Which I completely missed. This cycle I caught it. Now I'm like 4 dpo so at least 10 days before I can test. 

Dh and I have a drs appt on aug 4th to talk about our next steps...here's hoping I don't need it


----------



## cupcakesarah

cd15 and i think i'm ovulating today, loads of CM. Been so tired this week though so haven't BD since Sunday - arggg. Going to get on with it tonight, just hope it's not too late for this month.


----------



## MrsG2010

Future...last cycle was 30 or 31 days and o 'd on 17. Usually it's around 35-39. So annoying.

I have appt. With g.p. on aug 9 and obgyn on sept 19, if necessary.


----------



## mk8

Hi all, 

Quick one as I am late for work! 

Broody- welcome back honey. :) 

Cupcake- interesting on the BD pattern. HUbby and I BD'd on Sun (CD11) and were going to BD again on Wed (CD14) but were too tired so did it yesterday. I too had most fertile CM yest and during the BD session (heh heh), my cervix felt high. So who knows? 

On the topic of CM ladies, out of curiosity, how are you ladies on that front? I used to have heaps of the stuff. It literally oozed out of me when I was in the ladies - serious egg white consistency (sorry to gross you out but I am sure we have all been there). Anyway, since about 1-2 yrs ago, I don't seem to have that any more. I still get discharge but that EWCM that I used to find an inconvenience (hah!) how now left me. :( I have more sticky CM at the start, followed by a little creamy/ew cm. Then that's it. Wondering if this is the issue. Also wondering if any of you ladies have had success in boosting it. I dont really want to take cough syrup, tried that one cycle and found it ridiculous to be taking cough syrup with no cough. Also didn't work. Rather do it a bit more naturally if at all possible. Any tried and tested ideas?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Mk8 funny you should ask. In June and every month previous I had loads of ewcm. This month NONE! I hope it was just a fluke and that I'll get it back. Luckily we had preseed or bd would have been very painful. 

Someone said epo and agnus castus helps. Also a glass of grapefruit juice a day is supposed to help. I can definitely try grapefruit juice since I buy it often anyway. 

Thats all I've heard 

:happydance: today's my last day yay!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Its the weekend YAY. 

Broody - Glad you had a nice time on your hols, had you been before or did you do all the touristy things? Where are you in your cycle now?

Cupcake - Hope you caught your egg hun, fx'd for you.

Future - Do you mean today is your last day at work? if so that is awsome news yay, I take it that means you got your contract and everything sorted. What is the new job doing?

Mrsg - cd9 for me today waiting waiting waiting.:coffee:

Working - Hope you are well and that dreaded ms hasn't got you.

mk8 - I don't get cm at all ever of any kind and the only time I got it was 2 months ago and I ate 2 pineapples a week and had 4 litres of water for a week leading up to O amd I had a massive amount of ewcm. Last month I assumed it would be there again so I didn't bother and nothing! needless to say this month I am back on the pineapple and water Do you think you have O'd yet?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Vitamin C tablets are supposed to increas CM. I take one a day. Cannot remember where i read that but i'll give anything a try.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Just checking in to let you all know I've got my fingers and toes crossed for another BFP (or more!) on this thread!!

MK, I have never had a ton of EWCM, just one or two days usually and then only after exercise or -- tmi warning -- a BM (eww!! i can't believe i just said that). Anyway, I tried grapefruit juice one cycle and it did seem to help - I had ewcm the day after I tried it, even though it was only CD 7. Have you thought about preseed? I haven't tried it, but I know lots of ladies on here have had great success with it. As an aside, my CM definitely varied from cycle to cycle, so I think that's normal - at least one cycle, I didn't have EWCM at all.

Broody, looks like you might have an implantation dip going...FX'd your temp shoots up tomorrow!!

Future, I got my BFP the month I went to the doctor, so hopefully making the appointment will be lucky for you too, and you won't need it!

MrsB, thanks for asking. No MS yet, but had an u/s Wednesday and heard the heartbeat, so not as worried about the lack of sickness these days. (or this minute - I go from positive to negative in about a second flat these days!). I hope the wait for O passes quickly!

:dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> Broody - Glad you had a nice time on your hols, had you been before or did you do all the touristy things? Where are you in your cycle now?

Had never been so did lots of touristy things, it was great fun:D Lovely city, highly recommend it to anyone who's thinking of going... Great for shopping too :blush:

Coming to the end of 2ww now, af due on Wed. Nice high temp yesterday but dropped this morning so will just have to wait and see tomor if it stays down or goes back up :shrug:

As regards cm, I definitely had the most the month I first came off the pill. Unfortunately we weren't trying then :dohh: I think grapefruit juice does make a difference. Also when I drink grapefruit juice I usually have a glass of water to wash it down so that probably helps too. Might go back on the gfj next cycle if this one ends with af...

:dust: to all!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Sweet Pea Week Working! Delighted all going so well and that you got to hear the heartbeat! So exciting! :D 



workingttc said:


> MK, I have never had a ton of EWCM, just one or two days usually and then only after exercise or -- tmi warning -- a BM (eww!! i can't believe i just said that).

:haha: Me too! :haha: Don't think there's such a thing as tmi on this site anymore! All embarrassment and squeamish tendencies seem to vanish once you've joined!!!



workingttc said:


> Broody, looks like you might have an implantation dip going...FX'd your temp shoots up tomorrow!!

Thanks Working! Fx'd! (and toes too!)


----------



## mk8

Hey folks

Just checking in to see how you are all doing. I have had a great past few days hanging out with my mates. :) 

Hope everybody is in good spirits. Hubby and I are still busy getting busy (ho ho) to get that eggy. No OPKs for me this month and ya know, I think I am less stressed for it. CD 18 for me now. Nothing else to report.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, bfn for me today but my temps are still fairly level, until tomor morning at least! Usually they've begun to drop off by now... Temping in the mornings has begun to feel exactly the same as taking a test! Lower temp = bfn, level temp = fx'd, higher temp = there could be a bfp on the way!!!

mk8, it's definitely a good idea to take a break from all the ttc paraphernalia every now and then :thumbup: Fx'd the stress free way results in your :bfp:!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## mk8

Thanks Broody. Ooo, your chart is looking good. Hopeful for you honey! 

Stress free though just feel a lot of pressure to get pregs at the moment. A friend pretty much lectured me about having a kid pronto yest (his wife is expecting their first in Nov). He then said to another a friend of ours that his new gf's age is ideal. She is 28 and he is 36. When asked why, he said "date now, marry when shes 30, get pregnant, perfect. Otherwise too old". Bloody cheek. I was furious! How dare he say what age is too old to get pregnant. I wanted to slap him. Didnt realise that we choose spouses by their child bearing qualities. Hmpf.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Wow mk8 you're better than me I would have slapped him or said something to make him feel like I slapped him 

That's crazy. 

Afm I was trying not to symptom spot but since becoming a member I can't not do it. I just woke up from a nap (which the constant 104 degree weather could easily be causing this). My breasts (and nipples) are sore I only notice when I wear a bra and tale it off. The weight of them falling usually tells me something. I still have a bad taste in my mouth. 
I'm 7dpo I'll test sometime next week. I really hope I see a bfp. Fx'd


----------



## mk8

Ohhhh future, this could be it!


----------



## Futuremommy1

From your mouth...


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd Future!!! :dust:

My temp dropped a good bit this morning so looks like I'm out :-( or maybe I just slept with my mouth open....ever hopeful!!! :blush:


----------



## mk8

Sorry about the temp drop Broody, but you never know! Staying hopeful for ya honey!

How is everybody else doing?

I am feeling impatient ladies. Not due to test at all. Just past the halway mark. But have a bit of a meltdown. Well, not meltdown as such, more of a feeling of despair. Sigh. 

I also need to update the latest spreadsheet and post it here. Coming soon ladies!


----------



## MrsG2010

hey gals.

CD14 for me. Will try to remember to do OPKs tomorrow. It's a hassle to do it at work, so I have to wait til I get home.

Nothing else to report. I have not managed to eat well OR exercise. I'm terrible. Appararently I can only take care of myself when I'm planning a wedding and smaller wedding dress size! :growlmad: < at myself

Getting... Sorry about the temp drop. I know what you mean. When my temp drops. I look at it at like 6 something in the morning and it puts me in a foul mood before my feet have even touched the floor! Fingers crossed!

Future... I hope this is it! :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## mk8

Hey MrsG! Enjoy the BD sessions honey! Get that eggy!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hope you get a positive opk soon MrsG!!! Is there a bd'ing plan for this cycle?!!! (god, the things we ask each other!! Have we no shame?!?! :blush:)

mk8, hang on in there hon! Hope your tww flies by!

Was feeling fairly emotional myself yesterday afternoon :-( Met with 3 friends for lunch, one of them has a baby and the other two are expecting and due in the next few weeks... They all got pg in the first few months of trying so of course I left feeling there has to be something wrong... Didn't last too long though so am back to crossing my fingers! :D My temp rose again this morning...so confused!!! Had a funny nights sleep though cos didn't get to bed til one, then woke at half 4 and decided I'd better temp and then took it again when I woke up at half 7. The temp was the exact same both times but not sure how accurate it is since it wasn't after a full nights sleep :shrug: Took a test just in case and bfn, also had lots of af type cramps yesterday evening although they're gone now so she's probably on the way... Best case scenario yesterday was a really late implantation dip!! Just gotta wait and see I suppose!

:dust: to all!!! :D


----------



## cupcakesarah

Cd20 for me, 9 days to go. I always find the tww the hardest part. Started having tummy pains last night and this morning and I think I remember getting them last month so it's not anything for me to get excited by. Wish I could fast forward 9 days and then I'd know.

If you temp what kind of thermometer do you use? Maybe I should start looking into doing it but I wouldn't really know where to start.


----------



## GettingBroody

cupcakesarah said:


> Cd20 for me, 9 days to go. I always find the tww the hardest part. Started having tummy pains last night and this morning and I think I remember getting them last month so it's not anything for me to get excited by. Wish I could fast forward 9 days and then I'd know.
> 
> If you temp what kind of thermometer do you use? Maybe I should start looking into doing it but I wouldn't really know where to start.

The 2ww is definitely the hardest. Especially the last few days... At the start there's a bit of a sense of relief knowing you've done all you can for this month and then a little bit of symptom spotting in the middle is kind of exciting but by the end of the 2ww I've started to go a little bit :wacko:!!! Swinging from high to low and back again!

For temping I just use an ordinary digital thermometer that I got in Boots. It's not a BBT one but I find it fine, some sites recommend getting a BBT thermometer because it measures the hundredths as well so it's more accurate... Do you know you can temp orally? I didn't realise that before I started reading about it which made me very reluctant to start :haha: but temping orally makes it so easy :thumbup: If you haven't already read all the info on www.fertilityfriend.com then that's where you should start, it's very clear! The first month I temped I slept really badly because I was so worried about taking the temp at the right time. Ended up giving up for a few cycles. When I started again I set my alarm for 630, took my temp and went straight back to sleep. Did that for a few weeks and then I started waking before the alarm every morning so now I don't bother setting it. :dohh: If I wake up early or late any morning then I just take my temp then and don't worry too much about it. The only time it really matters to be as accurate as possible is around ov time to help you pinpoint the date more exactly, and if you combine it with opks then it's usually fairly clear...

Oops, have just realised I've written a mini essay on temping!!! :blush: Hope some of it is of some use! Good luck if you decide to try it, it really is nice and easy!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning,

Good luck to everyone in the TWW (I think it might be everyone except mrsg and I). 

PMA that there are definitely going to be BFP's this month. Someone has to get their BFP this month to join Working over in the 1st tri section.

Fx'd for all of you that this is your month.


----------



## MrsG2010

morning gals.

to add to what gettingbroody said..... cupcake....this is a website page that I found helpful when I first started out temping. And like gettingbroody said... www.fertilityfriend.com really walks you through. I find temping to be peaceful now. Gives me something productive to do. And if God forbid I have to go to doctors, I at least have some information to bring with me. (Keep in mind the first week or so I was all stressed out and trying to figure out what each temp meant. I finally realized to chill out, record the temp and wait a few weeks to see the pattern form.) I bought a BBT thermometer at Walmart (twice) and both stopped working within a month. I ordered one off amazon.com and it seems to be working fine. It has a light which I like. But it only goes to .1 place. But apparantly that's ok. 

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

hey mrsbea. It seems to be just me and you waiting to Ov. Today is CD15 for me. Last month I ov'd on day 17 but that was 3-5 days early. So we'll see what happens this time.

Gettingbroody... Our BD is every other day as possible. hahah I know every two days is sometimes recommended. Like Mon, Thurs Sunday ... or whatever. But that stresses me out that I'm missing important days or something. So if I aim for every other day and we miss it then maybe I'm still covered? What do you guys think? I know I was obsessing about this last month too! :) As I was also stressed last month about my DH "normal but kinda low normal" SA results!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm really not a fan of the tww. Or maybe it's the symptom spotting I do while on here during my tww. It just seems so early to be having symptoms...I think 3dpo I've been having cramps and bloating 

I'll probably test tomorrow once I grab some cheaper hpts. all I have are digital ones and they are so unforgiving


----------



## mk8

cupcake- I am on CD20 too! It's so tough... Sigh. 

I was feeling low today ladies. Like it wont happen this month. I started to google IVF etc. Not good. Sigh.


----------



## Futuremommy1

I just took a test.... 

:bfp: @ 9 dpo. OMG. I'm freaking out. There's a line!!!!! But I'm going to take a few more to make sure


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations FutureMommy!! :headspin::yipee::wohoo:

I had a feeling this was your month...I've been stalking this thread and waiting for bfp news! So happy for you!! 

MK, I'm sorry you are feeling low. It will happen, I know it! :hugs:

Broody, any update from you? Last I checked, it looked like your temp had gone back up?

Congrats again Future!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yay!!!! I'm so happy :happydance: 

will DEFINITELY test again tomorrow with FMU but...
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## workingttc

That is an AWESOME line for 9 DPO! This is going to be a strong pregnancy for sure!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

thanks for saying working....i'm nervous but i feel much better about this one than I did about my last that ended as an ectopic....the moment i got a bfp that time i just knew something didn't feel right...i thought it was because it was so close to my mc but i think i knew


----------



## MrsBea23

OMG Future that is awesome sooooo happy for you YAY YAY YAY.


----------



## MrsG2010

Yay Future - what wondeful news!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsG2010

mk, sorry this ttc stuff is getting you down. :hugs:

Stupid google can make a person go crazy! 

I'm CD16. 2 negative OPKs - yesterday and day before. As expected. 

Remembering back... Future did acupuncture this month? I saw I have a fertility/acupuncture company in the town that I work. Maybe something for me to think about down the line.... ? I also think Future used preseed. I'll have to keep that in the back of my mind!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Future congratulations!!! That's brilliant news. Health and happiness for your pregnancy.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yup I used both mrs g. Dh had one acupuncture appt this month as well...baby aspirin daily and legs up in the air


----------



## Futuremommy1

Oh and one time I had an orgasm after dh was done. But I didn't like that so it was only once


----------



## cupcakesarah

Baby asprin???


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea my dr rec it after my first miscarriage. I'm waiting to hear back from her now to see if i should keep taking it


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmigod Future just checked in now and saw your news!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

:dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

Your line is fab! Can't believe you got such good line at 9dpo! 

Have you made a doctors appointment?


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, and how did you tell dh?! How did he react?! YAY for our 2nd :bfp:!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Afm, no sign of af yet... Going by my ov date and my usual lp then she should have been here today and I usually spot the day before so I'm keeping my fingers and toes firmly crossed!! Of course, my dates might just be a day off and she'll arrive tomor... Will see what my temps do in the morn. They dropped a bit this morning but not too low... :wacko:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I go in for betas tomorrow and Saturday to make sure alls well. It's early so I'll do betas for a bit till a u/s will show something 

I just told dh I had some news. He thought it was about a duplex we're trying to get so when I told him good thing we got a 3 bed place cause we need a nursery he said for what!?!?? :). 

Then of course he felt validated cause his swimmers can do the job. :). We had an appt to talk about a SA for him. He was not happy about that :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Fingers crossed getting


Neg opk for me


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm a little nervous now...

I've got to stay positive!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Fx'd getting!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls!

Future, I can just imagine how nervous you must be but just try and relax and enjoy the excitement!! Much easier said then done I'm sure but just do your best and enjoy seeing the second line appearing again tomorrow morning!


----------



## mk8

YAY FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## workingttc

So hopeful for you Broody!!!!

Future, feel free to vent if you are feeling nervous - once my initial excitement wore off, I was sooooo nervous all the time (and still am a lot of the time). I honestly think it's got to be the hormones. Can't wait to hear your betas - I'm sure everything will be fine!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

I took another line test tonight and it's much darker. My appt is in 14 hours. I won't know much but Monday I should have results. I'll keep you all up to date. 

Yea I'm nervous. But I'm trying to stay positive not sure how I'm to do that


----------



## GettingBroody

Low temp and spotting this morning :-(


----------



## addab

Hey everyone, may I please join...

I'm 30ish and been ttc#1 for a little over 13 months now. We've done some tests and DH swimmers are excellent but as for me apart from being diagnosed with prolatinorma (causing high prolactin levels) also had a hsg test and dye didn't go thru right tube. Next steps are laparoscopy but really don't wanno do it!! Good thing my prolactin levels are back to normal but still on the medication (bromocripton) until I fall pregnant.
I've started using CBFM and preseed/conceive plus, taking multivits etc! My periods are like clock work 27/28 day cycle and accordingto docs I ovulate regularly..
This forum has been great and reading soo many positive storeis from y'all really helps.

Congrats to all with BFPs and H&H for the next 9ish months! Baby dust to everyone else...xx
:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

sorry getting.... i know how disappointed you are feeling today. :(


Hi adda... welcome to our group! When did you start going for your fertility tests? I'm curious what the process is.

Future ... g/l at your appointment today! So exciting. :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks MrsG! Think I'm feeling bit lower than normal when af comes because I really got my hopes up last night that I was late... Won't be doing that again!!!

Welcome Addab!!! :hi:
Hope you enjoy our little group!


----------



## addab

thanks for the welcome...xx

MrsG, I think it defers by location & age really. In the UK, it tends to be pretty slow! I started seeing a specialist for the prolactinorma late 2009 and finally refered to the FS think sometime last year. Took about 3months inbetween tests and waiting for results back. They did all the bloods (that took like 4months inbetween, crazy huh!) Unfortunately we can't afford to go private so everything gotta be done on NHS timings!
I was then scheduled to do the hsg test but missed that a few times due to work commitments. I did a pre op assessment for the laparoscopy (to look at my tubes) like a month ago now and have still not been sceduled an appointment for the op. TBH in my mind, I'm still hoping to get my BFP b4 I get called for the op hence why I'm not being really pushy with them to schedule me in for the op and I really don't want to hear any more bad news!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Welcome addab!

Thanks ladies. I'm still having symptoms and the slight cramps are the ones making me nervous. But I check when I wipe and everything's fine :)


Hey quick question anyone know which ones are the cbed that tell you the weeks? Mine only say pg or not pg?


----------



## workingttc

We don't have the CB digis that have the weeks in the US unfortunately. I looked into ordering them on line one time through a Canadian or UK site and didn't have much luck.

As far as the cramps, that's totally normal at 4 weeks, try not to worry. I had cramping then too. Good luck today!!

Broody, sorry to hear about AF. I've had a couple months where she was late and it definitely made it all the more crushing when she arrived. Hang in there :hugs:

Welcome Addab!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks working. I called CBE and that's what they told me. Someone said you can get them off of amazon or eBay. But I'm hoping it's not needed but for future reference 

I actually feel like af is about to come and that's how I felt the first time I got pregnant so I'm ok


----------



## workingttc

Oops, I meant at 3-4 weeks - I had terrible AF like cramps the night I got my BFP (which was 3 weeks 4 days), and off and on after that.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Man I am sooooo tired today. I'm pretty run down from late nights I think. But have to come on here to have a good ol' chat with you lovely ladies.

First of all, warm welcome to addab! Welcome! These girls are wonderful and keep me sane! Thanks for the update on your TTC journey so far. I have a few qs if that's OK. 
- Prolactin levels: What caused it to be high and how do high prolactin levels intefere with TTC?
- Blocked tube: Honey, one tube is blocked but the other tube sounds hunky dory so YAY! There's still a possibility! I have also heard that some people ovulate from the side that is working most times so fingers crossed for you! Out of curiosity, do you know why/how the tubes became blocked? I read an article the other day and it said blocked tubes are likely to be due to PID or chlamydia, gonorrhea (spelt wrong I think!) but I wonder how true that is. Hmmm... 
Third degree over. I just want to say welcome again and that I think it is wonderful that you are undergoing some tests. It seems that the docs are trying to help, which is fabulous news! 

Broody- I am so sorry to hear that the witch arrived. I can imagine how tough it must be when you get your hopes up that you are late. Huge hug to you honey. This isn't your month but I am sure that your month is coming up very, very soon. Whilst I know it is tough, try to stay hopeful, positive and relaxed. x

Future- Ya know, I think everything will be great! This is a lucky thread so far. I know you must be super worried, but try to relax. Enjoy time with the hubby, a good movie, a nice walk etc. Try to avoid googling horror stories about symptoms that *could* mean something is wrong. What will be will be and I have a feeling that this one is a real sticker. Congrats again honey. Keep us posted on your appointment.

Working- how are doing with your blueberry? Cannot believe the bubs is the size of a blueberry already! AWE! 

How is everybody else doing? 

Nothing new for me really. CD...erm...what the heck is it...erm...22 for me. Some sticky CM and that's it. Dull. I am feeling OK. I think not temping/OPKing does help somewhat. I am not feeling hugely positive about this cycle though. I so want this to be it for me but we shall see...


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening Ladies,

Future - Good luck with the docs and like Broody said if you can just try to enjoy it all.

Broody - I am so sorry hun. I was 2 days late last month and got that dodgy + on the clearblue and it was so gutting when AF turned up. It is definately time for lots of :wine: for you.

Adda - Welcome I hope you get your BFP before you have to go for your lap.

Mrsg - Have you O'd yet? I think I might of O'd today, fx'd as DH is away from tom until Monday.

MK - What DPO are you now? Any symptoms?

Working & Future - Are you ladies going to start a 30ish and pregnant thread in the 1st tri that we can all join when we get our BFP's?


----------



## MrsBea23

Oops Mk I missed your post. Has not charting OPK's made it easier do you think? did you BD every other day?

When will you be late?


----------



## mk8

I certainly think it is less stressful. I think google less when I dont chart of OPK - I find I am not on fertility friend comparing charts and all sort of craziness. But I may go back to it later if this isnt my BFP month, just to see what's going on with my cycle. 

AF is usually due on Day 28 (cycle usually lasts 27 days). I tend to spot the day before AF arrives in full flow so expect some spotting potentially on CD27, which is next Tues. I'm scared to be honest girls. Hubby said he would go to the docs to get his swimmers looked at if this isn't the month for us. If everything turns out fine (which I hope it does), it is my turn to get prodded and poked. What type of tests do they usually perform? I am guessing:

- Bloods (3, 14, 21) to check ovulation 
- HCG 
- Lap and dye? 
- Post coital test (though I dont think they do that here
Anything else?


----------



## cupcakesarah

That's kind of what i'm preparing myself for at the mo, a trip to the docs. Do you think they'll do anything before a year? We already know about hubby's swimmers but we go to different doctors.

Welcome Adda I've only recently joined this thread but it's been so helpful and quite reassuring to know people around my age are going through similar things!


----------



## MrsBea23

For me they started with day 3 and 21 bloods and also did an internal u/s. The next lot where day 3 and 21 again including prgesterone and std tests and DH had to do SA's. 

I am still waiting on my appointment at the hospital and they will do a lap and dye although I am going to push for a laproscopy becasue I am sure that I have endo.

After all of that if they can't find anything they tell you to go away and try for another year (happened to a friend of mine) and then if you still haven't conceived after that you get IVF.
I know there is a 6 month wait list up here in Edinburgh so I am going to push to be put on the wait list at my hospital appointment just in case.

These are just the standard tests and that they do automatically I am sure if you had a specific test you wanted done they would do it.

Hopefully this will be your month hun and you wont need to worry about it.


----------



## mk8

MrsBea- why do you think you have endo honey?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, 
Just to let ye know I'm heading away with OH for a few days so will be missing til the end of next week... Have a great weekend!!! :D


----------



## mk8

Girls, I promised an update on where everybody is in our TTC journey. I cannot seem to attach a spreadsheet that a human can read given the size of the font, so here it is in message format! Not as easy to read, but hey, it reminds us all on where we are. In no particular order:

*MK8* 
Age: 31
DH age: 31
TTC since: Jan 2011
Cycle length: 26/27
Luteal phase: 10-12 
Other related AF points: Spot brown day before AF. Med-heavy flow. Lasts 4-5 days in total. 
Ever pregnant? Not yet!
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes. 
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes (though temps erratic)
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? Yes, tried 3 cycles. Conceive Plus.
On Vitamins? If so, which: Varied since Jan 2011. Currently Pregnacare Conception, VitB 50 complex (to lengthen LP... may work. Certainly increased to 12 the cycles I took it, but may have also been the reflexology).
BD frequency: Various. Tried SMEP. Generally every other day. Sometimes 2 days in a row, sometimes no BD for 3/4 days. Mainly BD pre-O. This month, trying to BD for entire cycle. 
Fertility tests completed? If so, which ones: No. But have had transvaginal u/s for other reasons (had pain). Results were normal. Womb, ovaries were normal in shape with no echotexture. No cysts seen. Had bloods done (not to test ovulation, but general hormone levels) almost everything was normal except had elevated free androgen index. This signals PCOS but doc ruled it out as u/s showed no cysts. No other symptoms either.

*MrsG2010* 
Age: 30
DH age: 28 
TTC since: Nov 10
Cycle length: 32-39
Luteal phase: ?
Other related AF points: N/a 
Ever pregnant? Not yet.
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes. 3 days positive.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes.
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? No.
On Vitamins? If so, which: Prenatals.
BD frequency: ?
Fertility tests completed? DH sperm normal but low end.

*Working*
Age: 33
DH age: 35 
TTC since: Jan 11
Cycle length: 27-30
Luteal phase: 13-15
Other related AF points:
Ever pregnant? YES! CONCEIVED ON CYCLE 7! YEAH! 
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? 
On Vitamins? If so, which: 
BD frequency: Well timed. Cycle 7- trying every other day.
Fertility tests completed? Yes. No thyroid issues, retroverted uterus. 

[/B]Getting Broody[/B]
Age: 30 
DH age: 41
TTC since: Jan 11
Cycle length: 27-30
Luteal phase: 13 
Other related AF points: Spot 1 day before AF
Ever pregnant: Not yet.
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes.
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? 
On Vitamins? If so, which: Did take pregnacare, now stopped. EPO, cough syrup, B complex, FA, grapefruit juice.
BD frequency: 
Fertility tests completed? Not until 1 yr.

*MrsBea*
Age: 33
DH age:32 
TTC since: Nov 10
Cycle length: 38-159
Luteal phase: 11-14
Other related AF points: Painful periods 
Ever pregnant? Not yet!
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes but no positive 
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes, confirmed O
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? 
On Vitamins? If so, which: Acupuncture, Agnus Castus, Baby aspirin, Mum to be multivits, Milk thistle tincture, Floaradix liquid iron, Kelp (thyroid), Lots of water and pineapple for EWCM
BD frequency: 
Fertility tests completed? PCOS, possibly underactive thyroid, DH having SA twice. Bloods - results tbc by MrsB.

*Futuremommy*
Age: 
DH age: 
TTC since: Aug 10
Cycle length: Was 28, then 32-35
Luteal phase: 
Other related AF points: 
Ever pregnant: Yes, one mc in Aug 10, 1 ectopic in Nov 10, now a sticky bean - Jul 11- YEAH!
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? 
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? 
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? Preseed from Jun 11
On Vitamins? If so, which: Acupuncture with hubby month got BFP! 
BD frequency: ? But legs in air after the cycle she got BFP!
Fertility tests completed? 

*Cupcake*
Age: 31
DH age: 35
TTC since: Nov 10
Cycle length: 28/29
Luteal phase: 14
Other related AF points: Semi heavy, some pain
Ever pregnant: Not yet!
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? No
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? No
On Vitamins? If so, which: Tesco preg vits, Vit c, zinc, agnus castus, on asthma meds
BD frequency: Every day or every other day pre O. Then 1x a week post O.
Fertility tests completed? DH Sperm analysis, slightly below average mobility and morphology but according to docs not near anything that would cause a problem 

Phew!

Right guys, as you can see, under vits section, I also included other treatments like acupuncture. Please feel free to copy, paste into your reply box and amend as appropriate! I am now exhausted!


----------



## mk8

How wonderful Broody! Enjoy!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Future, hope your appointment went well.

Broody, have a great trip!

MK, here's hoping AF stays away!! Only a few more days...And yes, I think you're right about what the tests will be. I think they'd do the bloods, followed by hsg, and laproscopy only after all those (since it's most invasive).

I updated my info slightly, to reflect the SA we had done the month we conceived:

Working
Age: 33
DH age: 35 
TTC since: Jan 11
Cycle length: 27-30
Luteal phase: 13-15
Other related AF points:
Ever pregnant? YES! CONCEIVED ON CYCLE 7! YEAH! 
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? 
On Vitamins? If so, which: 
BD frequency: Well timed. Cycle 7- trying every other day.
Fertility tests completed? Yes. No thyroid issues, retroverted uterus. DH's SA came back excellent for count, volume, and motility, but low (4%) for morphology. Doc said morphology is the most subjective criteria, however, and that some labs are just stricter about what they classify as "normal," meaning they consistently come back with low percentages.


----------



## MrsG2010

Working !! I never saw that your DH had 4% morph. My DH 4% morph has caused me a lot of stress/googling worry! Ive been trying to research vitamins, etc. to improve it etc etc

I feel so much better about it. Thank you for sharing! ( p.s. You might have shared before and I missed it.)


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - that's awesome - thanks. very helpful. I'll add to mine for you! :) :)

Age: 31 (I'm 31 now heehee)
DH age: 28 
TTC since: Nov 10
Cycle length: 32-39
Luteal phase: 13-15
Other related AF points: 3-5 days 
Ever pregnant? Not yet.
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes. A couple times 3 days positive.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Yes and yes.
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? No. But thinking about it.
On Vitamins? If so, which: Prenatals. DH on Men's Multivitamin.
BD frequency: No real pattern. TRY to do every other day. or every 2nd day. And then every day during fertile period.
Fertility tests completed? DH sperm normal but low end.


----------



## MrsG2010

Interesting forum - this guy Rich is some kind of sperm genius. I found the information through another bandb thread.

Thought you gals might be interested. He says this in one post:

<<<Possible changes in BD methods. From again studies, the longer he is aroused and hard before going off, the more he puts in the hopper and of higher quality. Studies have shown if he is hard for at least 30 minutes before going off, he puts 70% more sperm into you. This is from pumping up from the vas from the testes and fully activating the sperm, this takes time. So no quickies and plenty of foreplay. Foreplay on this time line has advantages for you of hitting the clouds. Again from studies women who got pregnant remember in 70% of the time that they hit the clouds on the intercourse which got them pregnant.>>>

Here's the link if you guys are interested in reading his advice:

https://www.fertilichat.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## Futuremommy1

Here's mine :). All updated 


Futuremommy
Age: 30
DH age: 29
TTC since: may 10
Cycle length: Was 28, then 32-35
Luteal phase: 12-13
Other related AF points: very reg 5 days no spotting 
Ever pregnant: Yes, one mc in Aug 10, 1 ectopic in Nov 10, now a sticky bean - Jul 11- YEAH!
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? yes and yes 2 days of smiley
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? no and no clue
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? Preseed from Jun 11 
On Vitamins? If so, which: prenatals and baby aspirin Acupuncture with hubby month got BFP! 
BD frequency: we have lots of sex around fertile time But legs in air after the cycle she got BFP!
Fertility tests completed? full hormones after miscarriage including lupus, to get mtx shot I had to have my liver, kidney and hormones tested. HSG test Apr 2011. Tubes clear uterus normally shaped no cysts


----------



## workingttc

MrsG2010 said:


> Working !! I never saw that your DH had 4% morph. My DH 4% morph has caused me a lot of stress/googling worry! Ive been trying to research vitamins, etc. to improve it etc etc
> 
> I feel so much better about it. Thank you for sharing! ( p.s. You might have shared before and I missed it.)

MrsG, so glad that was helpful to you! Also, you should be aware that the World Health Organization lowered the level for "normal" morphology from 6% to 4% back in 2010 (after a study was conducted on men who managed to impregnate their partners within 12 months).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis

:hugs:


----------



## mk8

hey girls 

how are you all today? 

im currently slouched in bed feeling rather deflated. its cd24 for me today. i am guessing im around 9DPO (i didnt temp or opk this cycle but fertility friends typically pinpoints my O at CD15). anyhoo, i have been feeling a little bit different this cycle so i guess i kinda got my hopes up. no breast ache yet (something i usually get before af), im feeling v v tired (though may be due to lack of sleep!), i had some slight twinges in my lower abdomen yest (twice on rhs, once on lhs of abdomen). so i got up this morning and took a test. i really thought this could be it for a moment. but i got a BFN. :( 

starting to feel like it will never happen for me ladies. im so sorry for this depressing post. i know we should uplift one another's spirits but i just feel i have nobody i want to rant to right now. i just feel lost as to what to do. 8 cycles and 7 months now. hubby started looking up how to get a sperm analysis. i will also push for bloods to check i am ovulating as well next month once AF arrives (still hoping she stays away). after that, who knows what we will do next? sigh...


----------



## Futuremommy1

Awww mk8 I think we've all felt this. I know I did. After fourteen months I think anyone would and even after 7 I was pretty deflated. Everyone kept telling me there was nothing wrong with me and I'm like well if that true why can't I get pregnant. 

This month I decided along with all the other stuff I tried that for my own sanity (it was on the night I felt the lowest this month) I ordered a prediction from gail. Now I don't necessarily believe in psychics. I figure some people I. This world must have a gift of some sort but I'm jot sure how it works and whatever. Anyway, when she gave me my prediction, and so far she's wrong but you never know it could still come true, anyway just the fact someone I didn't know, someone that didn't know my history or story or really have any reason to give me good news (she already had my money) told me that I would have a baby helped a LOT. 

for whatever reason it released some stress for me. I was a bit happier "knowing" it would happen for me. She also told me I'd try just about everything to get pregnant so I took that to heart and tried everything within my power. The next day I made the acupuncture appt, put the preseed on the nightstand, and told dh when my fertile days were and that we had to have sex every night during that time if we wanted a baby. And even when I was tired dh picked up the ball :). 

All this to say I completely know how you feel. And with my history I freak out with every twinge which I get all the time so I'm not even enjoying my pregnancy I just hope one day I will. 

Do whatever you can. I made my appointment to talk about next steps one week before getting my positive. I was going to get on clomid and have dh's SA done. 

And come here when you need to vent. Cause whatever happens we're here for you. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MK8, I have that deflated feeling quite regularly and i doubt myself and have similar feelings that it won't happen. However deep down i'm sure it will happen, scrap that i know it will happen. I'm just impatient about it not happening yet. Our time will come and as my husband tells me when i get down because we've had to wait it will be even more special to us and we know that when we do conceive the baby will be adored and cherished. I think as time has gone on with TTC i've tried to stop myself thinking negatively.

I don't know about you but i find it quite difficult with family or friends asking all the time if i'm pregnant or when we're going to have a baby. I turned round to my Mum and said we weren't going to have children to stop her asking which made her say to me that we'd live a very sad lonely life if we didn't. Well that comment did not help and made me feel terrible because i know i'll be incredibly unhappy if we don't have children. Then i have my husbands mum hinting all the time about us having children. It infuriates me, i don't think some people consider that it can be difficult and take time to conceive. It doesn't happen to everyone straight away. Because i suppose people don't know what's going on behind closed doors they don't know how much some comments can hurt you. (This has turned into a bit of a rant....sorry)....


Anyway back to my original point, stay positive, keep trying, i'm sure you're doing everything you can and eventually we will be blessed and be able to take home a beautiful baby. Everything happens for a reason and the reason it hasn't happened yet (i tell myself) is because the timing isn't quite right yet, but it soon will be.

Stay positive!


----------



## MrsG2010

morning gals. CD19 for me. I expect to Ov any day now. Negative OPKs for the last 5 days. Haven't done one yet today.

temp got a little screwed up today. I woke up 20 min earlier (DH errr) and took it anyway. 97.2. Then fell back asleep and woke up at my correct time w/ alarm. 97.5 What the heck? That's quite a difference. I ended up using the first temp. Since it was within 30 minutes ... anyway. That's my morning. Debating over .3 degrees.

Hey Mk. Sorry :( I kind of know how you feel. (Can never really KNOW how you feel.) I am at this 9 months as of Monday and this is my 8th cycle. Frustrating. 2 friends are pregnant w/ their second. One was on accident!! How is that possible?! I'm still totally happy for them both. But wish I could fall as easily. 

I hope you don't have to but making dr. appts. might make you feel better. As of right now, I have an appt. scheduled with my GP in a couple weeks and an appt. with an ob/gyn in September. Just knowing those appts. are set make me feel productive. But I'm hoping I won't need them!! DH contacted and went to a urologist to get his SA done. That also made me feel better. Because now I have more information/paperwork to take to a dr. if necessary. Anyway, hope you are feeling better --- I have my good days / bad days. Right now I feel good because I'm gearing up to "try" my best in the next few days. Then I'll be in those difficult Two Weeks that mess w/ my head!. Ugh!! 

Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## MrsBea23

Aww Mk I am sorry you are having a bad day hun :hugs:. I hope you have had a nice relaxing day and you are feeling better. 

Do you go to the gym hun, I know that always makes me feel better if I am a bit down.

I really hope this is your month and you get that BFP! I have my fx'd for you and I am sending baby vibes to you now lol.

What I do when I feel low is think about the things I will do this month if I don't get my BFP. This month I have a show booked with friends on the 13th that I would like to drink at and acutally the same on the 20th (Edinburgh fringe this month so very drink centric lol), I have a works do for the afternoon on the 18th (I would like to drink at that especially since it is all paid for lol) and I have an all day spa day booked for the 26th and I wont be able to use the facilities if pg. In September I am in the states and going to napa and Vegas and and wouldn't mind not being pg for those.

Basically what I am trying to say is that I book things in that give me something to look forward to when I get that BFN every month. Obviously I would give up everything happily to get that BFP but when I don't get it I just tell myself oh well this month I will do so and so and hopefully next month will be my month.

I also have to remind myself that 33 is not that old and I have plenty of time left.


----------



## MrsG2010

mrsbea - good advice!


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies. You are the best! 

Well, I was definitely run down as I got up this morning (by morning, I mean noon), had a fry up cooked by hubby (awe) and then went back to bed as i was sooooo tired! Hubby joined me at 4pm and we slept some more until 7pm! And I am still tired! Also felt really hot so think I am about to come down with something. Trying to fight it! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning! I think I had my ovulation dip this morning. My temp was 97.2 yesterday and 96.8 today. CD20 - that's about right!! I'll take an OPK later and see what's going on. All negative yesterday.

We've BD'd last 3 days straight. Not really on purpose, just because we wanted to. Day before yesterday I told DH we're supposed to be waiting a day in between. I'm like well -- blah blah blah w/ my reasons. And then I realized that was ridiculous and on we went. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. It's probably foolish but I feel good about this cycle.

:flower:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Fx'd for you mrsG. It's your month! Dh and I had sex 3-4 days in a row.

I'm still a nervous wreck every cramp makes me think of bad things. I start my new job tomorrow so Im hoping I can focus on that.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mk8

Wu-ow - Go Mr & Mrs G with your BDing. Heh heh heh. I agree, no point putting life on hold because of potential BD tactics. 

I tend to not eat certain things etc when I am in the TWW, now, I just for for it! 

Future, I can understand how you must be worried, but try your hardest to relax hun. Stress is no good for you and the bubs. I think this one is a sticker! This is your baby honey. Sit back and enjoy. Best of luck in your new job tomorrow!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

So FF says I o'd on Wednesday which is the earliest ever cd14 so I am dpo4 today, I am sooo hungry the rise in progesterone really kills any healthy eating I had been doing in the previous weeks lol. 

Oooh Mrsg good luck I hope you catch that egg. 

Future - good luck in the new job tomorrow.

Mk - Sounds like this could be the month loads of girls on here say they get run down before that BFP.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsG2010

wink, wink mk.

Mrsbea - You o'd already? You and me are supposed to stay together! hahaha. Though I had what I thought was an ovulation drop in temp this morning... opk's have all been negative today. !?! I'll do one more opk before bed. And then see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## addab

mk8 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Man I am sooooo tired today. I'm pretty run down from late nights I think. But have to come on here to have a good ol' chat with you lovely ladies.
> 
> First of all, warm welcome to addab! Welcome! These girls are wonderful and keep me sane! Thanks for the update on your TTC journey so far. I have a few qs if that's OK.
> - Prolactin levels: What caused it to be high and how do high prolactin levels intefere with TTC?
> - Blocked tube: Honey, one tube is blocked but the other tube sounds hunky dory so YAY! There's still a possibility! I have also heard that some people ovulate from the side that is working most times so fingers crossed for you! Out of curiosity, do you know why/how the tubes became blocked? I read an article the other day and it said blocked tubes are likely to be due to PID or chlamydia, gonorrhea (spelt wrong I think!) but I wonder how true that is. Hmmm...
> Third degree over. I just want to say welcome again and that I think it is wonderful that you are undergoing some tests. It seems that the docs are trying to help, which is fabulous news!
> 
> Broody- I am so sorry to hear that the witch arrived. I can imagine how tough it must be when you get your hopes up that you are late. Huge hug to you honey. This isn't your month but I am sure that your month is coming up very, very soon. Whilst I know it is tough, try to stay hopeful, positive and relaxed. x
> 
> Future- Ya know, I think everything will be great! This is a lucky thread so far. I know you must be super worried, but try to relax. Enjoy time with the hubby, a good movie, a nice walk etc. Try to avoid googling horror stories about symptoms that *could* mean something is wrong. What will be will be and I have a feeling that this one is a real sticker. Congrats again honey. Keep us posted on your appointment.
> 
> Working- how are doing with your blueberry? Cannot believe the bubs is the size of a blueberry already! AWE!
> 
> How is everybody else doing?
> 
> Nothing new for me really. CD...erm...what the heck is it...erm...22 for me. Some sticky CM and that's it. Dull. I am feeling OK. I think not temping/OPKing does help somewhat. I am not feeling hugely positive about this cycle though. I so want this to be it for me but we shall see...

Hey everyone, thanks again for the warm welcome and apologies for not responding on time! I'm still getting used to this forum,I'vebeen quite bz lately (got 2 jobs and studing also!) and simply haven't had time to come on b&b. Also I tend to loose the topics I'm commenting in please bear with me, lol!!! I'll get used to it soon enough...

@MK8 - 
High prolactin levels can be caused by different things but I was told for me it was cos of a microadenoma (non cancerous pitutary tumor), I am on medication for that and the last check I had confirmed my levels are back to normal however my consultant advised to stay on the medication until I fall pregnant.
Really not sure what caused the bloackage, in fact they are not even sure if the tube is blocked just that the dye did not pass through during the hsg and hence the reason why they want to do the laproscopy to determine the cause. I was told it was either cos of a previous infection or some small fibroids.

Here are my stats so you can update my details..
Addab
Age: 31
DH age: 34 
TTC since: May - June 10
Cycle length: 27-28 
Luteal phase: 13-14
Other related AF points:
Ever pregnant? No 
Do you OPK and have you had a positive? Yes and yes on CBFM.
DO you temp and do you have a biphasic pattern? Not started temping yet
Do you use sperm friendly lube and which one? Conceive plus
On Vitamins? If so, which: pregnacare conception
BD frequency: Well timed. Hubby works out of town so only when hes around at weekends sometimes. 
Fertility tests completed? Me Bloods, hsg , fibroids check; Hubby- SA, laparoscopy to be scheduled

i'll endevour to come on here more often now that I have some buddies, lol....xx


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - FF changed me today so I am only 3DPO so hopefully you will O today and won't be that far behind.

Addab - if you go to usercp on the left at the top of the page it tells you all of the threads you have commented on that have had a post since you last read them. You can also change your siggy and lots of other things in here as well.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

I've been out of town for a couple of days and I feel like I missed so much!

MK, your tiredness and feeling hot sounds promising. FX'd for you!!

MrsB, yay for early OV and the TWW--I hope this is your month too!

MrsG, hopefully you'll get your + OPK today.

Future, when's your next doctor's appointment? My doctor sees me once a week, which has definitely helped calm my nervousness (which has been quite overwhelming at times). So I'd definitely recommend the frequent appointments if your doc is up for that.


----------



## cupcakesarah

I think it must be my hormones but I have this rather low, irritated feeling today. Indicates to me that the wicked witch is on her way as my poor husband has had to put up with extreme mood swings today. I have no patience today and just wish Thursday was here so I would know one way or the other. I'm not very hopeful as I think this all just points towards Af.

Anyway beyond that I am looking forward to my holls starting on Wednesday. However I am going to be disappointed that I'll probably be getting my period. Going to use preseed next month I have decided. Where is best to buy in the uk?

Future hope the first day at your new job was good.


----------



## cupcakesarah

So my irritation led to me taking a test....BFN!!! Grr, although i think i knew that would happen. But like they say your not out till the witch turns up. My only bit of saving grace might be that i'm not due till Thursday and the test i noticed (after i bought it) was not the one i thought i was buying - the ones accurate up to a week before. So you never know.


----------



## MrsBea23

Sorry you got a BFN cupcake but like you said you are not out until witch arrives. FX'd for you hun.

Hi Working glad to see you back, hope you had a nice break. Really glad everything is going so well with the docs.


----------



## mk8

Bonsoir mes amies! 

So much activity. First of all, I had NO IDEA that you can check for unread posts. Man, how long have I been on here! LOL. 

Working- welcome back and good to hear you had a nice break away. Docs on a regular basis- my my, is that how things work in the states? 

Cupcake- like the PMA. Not out until AF shows and here's hoping she doesn't think month! Like you, I had another BFN this morning. 11DPO I think. Gonna give up on testing unless AF is a few days late I think. AF due on Wed and I tend to spot brown the day before. So we shall see. I just dont feel like I am going to get AF yet, nor do I feel pregnant (not that I know what that's like I guess). Anyhoo... here's hoping! 

Future- how was first day in the new job? 

Mrs B and Mrs G - hola! Hope that the spermies get those eggies this cycle! 

Addab, these ladies are great and I am sure you will fit right in. :) Fingers crossed for the lap when it is scheduled. Did they find that the dye didnt pass through both tubies or just one? Hopefully it was a glitch of some sort with the test and everything is A-OK. :)

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi Ladies...

dr just called. my numbers went from 79 on thursday to 203 on saturday :happydance: whooo hooooo! :thumbup::yipee:

so I don't have to go back in till 8 weeks for an ultrasound (unless God forbid something bad happens) but it won't cause this baby is sticking!

the new job is great. I have my own office again and it's quiet and I'm so happy 

and DH and I move into our bigger place on the 15th so i'm hitting 3 for 3. 

*MrsBea*...i just threw away any plans for eating healthy...i figured i'd start listening to my cravings before I even had any due to pg  hopefully my sticky bean will find all the nutrients he needs in this bag of funyuns i'm eating 

*working*...i thought i'd want more appointments but i don't this time. I'm happy just being for now. If she's not worried I'm going to try and not to be worried either. The second I have a sign of something bad I'll be at the doctor's office demanding to be seen. 

*MrsG* hopefully you'll get your +opk tonight or tomorrow and catch that egg!

*cupcake* just keep testing. I got two bfns before my bfp. fx'd for you


*addab* i always go to quick links then to subscribed threads so i can see all the threads i've posted in. bold means there's a new message. And soon you'll be on here 24/7 like the rest of us 

*mk* any news? i'm hoping for you girl...and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## workingttc

Mk, so hopeful for you!! And no, frequent appointments is not the norm here unless you have had a prior MC or if you are (like I am) seeing a fertility doc. My doc is used to seeing IVF patients, and they get lots and lots of monitoring early on. He doesn't seem to change that practice even if you didn't conceive that way. Future - I am not sure where I come out on the frequent appointments - I think in some ways you are right - better to just chill out (and that seems easier to do without pre-appointment anxiety). I for some reason was just soooooo nervous and anxious, though, even though I had zero signs of any issues, so I think ultimately the frequent appointments were best for me. I have finally come to terms with the fact that I am a total freak in my levels of anxiety!! :wacko: Congrats on the great betas btw!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the positive thoughts girls, but temp dipped this morning (I havent temped this cycle but took temps yest and today.) They are also lower than the usual post ovulation temps, my temps usually drop just before af shows Not looking good but oh well. Feeling quite chirpy still.:)

Docs appointment for me tomorrow so here's hoping he suggests bloods.

how are you wonderful ladies today?

Cupcake, my fellow tww buddy. hope you're doing ok and your bfp shows up this week.


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning everyone. 

Today is CD22 for me. Yesterday I definitely got a +opk. And the day before I THINK I did. I usually (and by usually I mean the previous 2 times I've used opks) I have 3 days of +opks. My temp did not go up today. So I'm still waiting I think. But I think today must be the day and tomorrow my temp will rise! DH and I got some morning BDing in. Hopefully it's perfectly timed!!


So BDing this round -- All PM 17, 18, 19, 20. None yesterday (DH not feeling well.) And then this morning CD22. So approx 36 hours in between CD20 BD and CD22 BD. ?? ? ? This stuff is so difficult!

Working..... Up to a raspberry! How exciting! I love the fruit ticker.

Cupcake.... BFNs suck. Fingers crossed!

MK - I hate when the temp goes down. Are you going to start temping every day next cycle (if you need a next cycle)? I hope you don't need to - fingers crossed!!

Future, new job, new place. How exciting for you. FYI your tickers have doubled up and make your posts go off the screen....

MrsBea- 2WW Buddy!! Hopefully I'll be 1DPO tomorrow and right on your heels for BFPs!!

Adda -- Where are you cycle wise? I might have missed that somewhere.... welcome again. We are always happy to add to our group. We had a bunch that started with us and they may have forgotten about us. haha

I hope I didn't miss anyone. :) I'm feeling optimistic. :thumbup:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Sending :dust: mrsG. :)

Any updates???

I think I'm good for now. Of my progesterone levels on Saturday were 9.5. So my doc doesn't want to supplement. Heartburn is KILLING me. I really need to eat better. :sigh:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG lots of BDing!!! Let's hope one of those sperm find an egg!

Mk8 tww nearly over, thank god, makes me a little crazy! Still think Af is showing up tomorrow! Was packing for my holiday last night and put a bug bag full of tampax and painkillers in there. I pray my bag isn't searched as it looks well dodgy withthat and all my vitamins!!! They'll probably think I'm some kind if drug smuggler. How do you explain agnus castus!


----------



## mk8

Morning ladies!

Mrs g, check you out with the marathon bd! Wishing you the best of luck this cycle. 

Mrsb, how are you doing? 

Future, great to hear that your progesterone levels are going strong. 

Working, how are you and bump doing?

Cupcake, im willing af to stay away for 9 months for the both of us and hoping we get our bfps this cycle. As I sit here on a train and type that, I sense af is coming... sucking it back up! Lol.

Where are you off to cupcake?

How are the rest of you wonderful ladoes doing?


----------



## addab

MrsB - thanks for the tip&#8230;I&#8217;ll defo stay on top of this thread now ;-)

Cupcake &#8211; baby dust and whatever happens gal let ur hair down & have a fab holiday. I&#8217;ve ordered pre-seed off access diagnostics before however I now just get conceive plus from larger Boots about 2quid more expensive
https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/Pre-Seed.html

MK &#8211; the dye didn&#8217;t pass through one tube, I insisted I wanted another test as it might have been a glitch (cos I was in so much pain at the time) but I was refused and said the next step is the lap unless I want to do the hsg again privately.

Future &#8211; way to go gal, smooth sailing from now on. h&h for the next months ahead

Working &#8211; try and relax hun, for babies sake yeah&#8230;.xx

MrsG &#8211; keeeeep dancing!!

Future &#8211; take it easy hun, see if you can take anything for that heartburn


Cycle wise, AF got me 2days ago so I&#8217;m on day 3 today, but I&#8217;ve determined to do everything I can this month. I&#8217;m planning to start temping and have told hubby I&#8217;m gonna come meet him wherever in the world he is at whilst I&#8217;m ovulating, not missing another month!!!

Wanna start temping gals, what are the basics I need to know, what should I buy etc?


----------



## MrsG2010

hello!

CD23 here. :growlmad: My temp stayed level today. I was sure it would go up today. Now I have to wait til tomorrow. Last month Ov'd CD17 and here I am still waiting this month. So odd.

Future - Eating better - blaugh! :haha:

Cupcake - Have fun on holiday. In the USA we say vacation. So I feel fancy wishing you well on holiday.

MK - My DH might be geting exhausted. Because I don't know when it's going to happen (anywhere between CD17 and now I suppose) we've bding trying to cover. I initially thought I'd do every other day but pretty much every day so far and twice yesterday! ?! :thumbup:

Adda - https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

This website helped me a great deal. Also sign up at www.fertilityfriend.com - that will help you also.

Things you need: Basal thermometer. And to figure out what time in the morning you want to temp every day. I picked the earliest time that our alarm goes off. Because you want to do it as soon as you wake up. Before talking, standing, etc. Basically you want to be half asleep and stick the thermometer in your mouth! Even on the weekends - so I still get up at 640 in the morning, take my temp, go back to sleep. Eventually it becomes a habit. Oh! And don't let it get you crazy either. (Ignore the fact that I started this post complaining about 1 particular temperature.) You are looking for a pattern over time so day to day temperatures shouldn't stress you out.

I can't believe it's only Wednesday. :sleep:


----------



## MrsG2010

Followed my own advice and went to that website. Regarding post-ovulation temperatures:

_I did an ovulation predictor kit, how long after the positive should my BBT rise?

A: You should ovulate 12-48 hours after the positive ovulation predictor test, and your BBTs should go up within 48 hours of ovulating. It can take up to 4-5 days to see the rise, but ideally you see it within 3._

So if I THINK I had a positive OPK late CD20. Then I "should" have ovulated anywhere between midday CD21 and late CD22. (Late CD22 would have been last night.) And then your temperature should go up within 48 hours from then! Ugh. 

Now I DEFINITELY had a positive OPK on CD21. That one was darker than control line. Whereas on CD20 I THINK it was the same color. So if CD21 was my positive OPK day then I "should" have ovulated anywhere between CD22-CD23 (today!). And then may not see temps go up for 48 hours. 

Anyway - I feel a little better. Hopefully tomorrow my temp will shoot up!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

MrsG - Yay for all the :sex:!! Sounds to me like you OV'd yesterday or today--and it sounds like you've definitely got that covered! I had several months, including the month where I got my BFP, where I didn't actually OV until 2 days after my positive OPK, so I think that's normal.

MK-How many DPO are you?? Soooo hopeful for you!!  :af:

Future, that's good news about not needing to supplement!

Cupcake, enjoy your trip--where are you going? I laughed out loud at the thought of explaining agnus cactus to airport security! FX'd AF stays away!!

Adda, I'd echo everything MrsG said on the temping. I set my alarm for the earliest possible time too and took it then. The first month, definitely try to take it every day. After that, you can usually skip the days during AF and sometimes a bit after - the key is just having 5 or 6 pre-OV temps and then taking your temps after OV so that you can detect a thermal shift that confirms OV. Fertility Friend is an AMAZING site for this--they have answers to all your questions and once it gets to know your cycles, it is pretty accurate about predicting when you're fertile days will be, so you can plan ahead. :thumbup:

As for me, I had my 8 1/2 week u/s today and it went great. Baby's heartbeat was super fast (179!) and it looks like a little gummy bear now! This is my last appointment before the big one at 12 weeks, so hopefully I can just coast through the next few weeks! (easier said than done, btw - time seems to be crawling right now! I thought the TWW went slow - this is soo much worse!)

:dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ah glad to know your little raspberry is doing well working!

We're off to ireland for our holls and doing a bit of a road trip. Looking forward to some of the black stuff on the emerald isle! Also can't wait to relax, fingers crossed Af stays away but I'm doubtful.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Man it's hot in London. My teeny flat with no air conditioning isn't built for this weather. Phew!

How are you all today?

Cupcake- I hope that AF stays away for you. Enjoy your trip to Ireland :) Hopefully it will be nice and chilled and you get to spend some good quality time with the hubby :)

Working- woopee to the wonderful scan :) So happy for you and Mr Working! Have you been having any other symptoms of pregnancy? Hope morning sickness isn't around for you.

Mrs G- sounds like it could just a slow rise this month. I am sure you caught the eggy :) 

Addab- good luck with the temping. You can add your graph to your signature also so we can all take a peek for you. :)

How's everybody else doing? Future, Mrs B- hope you're both well. Have I missed anybody out? Hmm... sorry if I have!

As for me, I was so hopeful today because today should be CD1. Out of the last 7 cycles, I spotted the day before AF is due for 6 of those cycles. Yesterday- nothing! I had no breast pain the past few days either, which is unusual for me just before AF. Today at work, no spotting, but some wetness down there. I got excited in the ladies toilet! Haha. But my boobs have started to hurt today, which made me wonder if AF is on her way and just making a (cruel) late appearance. And sadly, when I got home, I saw slightly brown tinged cm in my panties too. So it isn't looking good for me. Sigh. Before I got in, I was tempted to test, but with the browny CM, I am going to save a stick. I said to myself before I wouldn't test unless I was a few days late. The bonus is that there was no spotting on CD26. (Today is CD27). 

I also went to my docs today. I went demanding some initial tests. He's a funny doc. He said I am biologically young (31) - Now I don't think I am old but I wanna baby NOW! He said most couples conceive within 18 months and to just relax. But he agreed to do Day 3 and day 21 bloods. Though they are not open on day 3 so I am instead, doing day 5 and day 22 bloods. I think I usually ovulate on CD15. He also said the tests come with warning, that is, if they show no ovulation, it could be a fluke. He said it is normal for some cycles to be anovulatory so to not worry. We shall see... I just feel better to be doing something and hubby is planning to get his spermies looked at this month. Just a pain to make an appointment.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi Ladies,

Cupcake have a great time in Ireland. I'm trying to get DH to go overseas but he's stuck in America. After this little one comes out he will be my traveling partner  

Mk demand whatever you need to feel better but lets hope that brown discharge is just old blood and not the start of af.

Working Yay for a great scan! :happydance: hey did you have a lot of bloating? I do and i've got nothing for it and of course got the heartburn. Last time i was popping tums like they were candy and i don't want to do that again. I used my be band today. I'm not a fan of it but it does allow me to walk around without buttoning up my pants and right now they wouldn't even come close to connecting i'm so bloated. 

Addab I know NOTHING about temping but these ladies are great and so full of knowledge you'll get the hang of it soon. 

MrsG i've got everything crossed for you....can't wait to hear your good news

MrsB how's the tww?


----------



## workingttc

Future, yes, I've had bloating - it seems to come and go. All I've heard to take is Tums, otherwise I think you're stuck with just trying to drink lots of water - I just sit at my desk with a cup at my side all day!

cupcake, i love Ireland! DH and i did a cycling trip there last summer - it was gorgeous! Have a great time!

mk, sorry about the brownish cm...but as you know, you're not out till it's full flow. i'm still hoping she stays away! my only real symptoms have been very low energy and a slight feeling of nausea (just started last week) that lasts all day but is relieved if i eat (so i've been eating ALOT!)

:hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening everyone,

I am just back from Dave Gorman (1st day of Edinburgh Fringe) and he was very funny if anyone gets a chance to see him I would say go for it. Ladies in America he is an English comedian that wrote a couple of very funny books and is on the telly here.

MK - lots of people get that discharge and get a BFP, I even remember Working having it so I will keep hoping for you to get that BFP hun. Its not too hot up here in Scotland just lovely he he.

Future - Sorry to hear you are so bloated hun, what about yoga? might help otherwise have you tried peppermint tea?

Mrsg - I hope you get that rise tomorrow. I am 5dpo today I need you with me.

Working - So glad everything is going so well.

cupcake - Have a fab trip.

Broody - were are you? are you still out there?

adda - I got my BBT from boots if you just want to pop in and grab one quickly.

Hope I haven't forgot anyone.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. Wanted to check in. It's 6pm here and I just did an OPK and it's still positive!
 
That means it's likely positive for 4 days. So of course I have to google it. So the first positive I think I had was late CD20 if I remember correctly so maybe it's actually 3 days. You know 20-21 21-22 22-23. I wish I kept better records. So I'm forced to go by memory. And I believe it was late. So 72 hours. That's not a big deal. I'm cool. hahahah 

Ugh always something to worry about or obsess about! :wacko:



_
4. What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours. 

It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor. (I just play one on the Internet ) _


----------



## addab

Hey peeps, 

MK I sure do agree about the weather....been really hot and muggy but glad it rained last night; I feel all fresh & geared to go this morning!

Thanks for the temping advice ladies; I&#8217;ll pop into boots later during my lunch break for the BBT kit or just order some off Amazon as I need to get some CBFM sticks anyway. Gosh, this baby making thing is soooo expensive!!!!

Working & Future &#8211; well done guys, we want strong and healthy babies
MK &#8211; I echo the others fingers still crossed for you that AF stays away&#8230;..bug your GP however all you can and insist; they were like that with me initially and I was like really adamant especially as they had already determined my prolactin levels were way high, I&#8217;m thinking of asking for a referral to another hospital really as I do not think my consultant explains things enough or explore all the other possible options before suggesting an operation; its like they just wanna go in and cut one up!!! 

Any of you guys in London tried acupuncture? Can you recommend a good one?

Hope you&#8217;re are all doing gr8, have a fab day all....xx


----------



## MrsG2010

UGHHHH!!!! CD24, Maybe 1 DPO?

I know it seems like every day I have some sort of dilemma. It's just "this week" I swear! :wacko:

I normally temp at 640. Well DH had to get up early today so he set alarm for 515. Alarm goes off this morning, I'm disoriented, I take my temp - 97.3. So I'm mad. Because clearly not a rise in temperature.

I fall back asleep but vaguely aware of DH hitting snooze a few times. So finally I ask him what time is it and he says like 545 or something. So now I know I temped too early.

I then fall back asleep (dreams and everything) and my alarm goes off at 640. 98.0. Clear rise in temperature.

UGH! Most important day of the whole cycle and it got screwed up. We didn't BD yesterday. Exhausted! 

Because I essentially Ov'd a little late... and 6 days later than last month.... we lost steam around the time I actually Ov'd because we were trying so early I guess. :( Why is this so difficult!! 

We did BD CD17, 18, 19, 20, twice on 22. And likely Ov'd CD23. BUT maybe not til today Cd24 for all I know. :shrug:

I'm using the 98.0 based on this from fertilityfriend:

I_ took my temperature when I first woke up in the night and then again at my usual wake-up time. Which temperature should I use?
In general, you should use the temperature from your regular wake-up time. If you get up in the night for any reason and you know that you will go back to sleep and wake again at your usual wake-up time, resist the urge to take your temperature. Taking your temperature more than once usually just leads to confusion and will often make you lose more sleep. 

If you are not sure that you will be able to go back to sleep, you can take your temperature, but only use it on your chart if you are not able to go back to sleep. Always enter any special circumstances in the notes section of your chart so that you will remember what conditions might be affecting a temperature reading. 

If you have learned through charting over several cycles that you are more likely to get an accurate reading after your longest resting time, rather than by taking your temperature at the same time, (when it is not possible to do both) then you can use the temperature that was taken after the longest sleep period. Over time (if necessary) you will learn the way your own temperature reacts to changes in waking and sleeping times._


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - It is so hard when you start too early, my poor DH didn't know what had hit him when I made him bd every day for a week for the 1st 2 months he he. Now we just do every 2nd day, that way I know that it can go a few days past O as well just in case. 

I get up a couple of times in the night every night and I still use the one at 7am when my alarm goes off and I think my charts have always been right about when I O. I am sure you have done enough to catch it though hun.


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks MrsBea. I know I sound like a basket case. It's just I thought I was doing good ... now I realize we might have depleted our "resources" if you know what I mean too early and for nothing. 

Next month (if I have to do this again next month) I'm going to tell DH that we're doing Sperm Meet Egg Plan.

I HOPE I DONT HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

I hope you don't as well hun.

FX'd for you.


----------



## Freed

Ladies, 

I'm new to BnB and came across this thread and just had to chime in:)

I am 30, TTC#1 after a MC in February. We've been trying since August 2010, but besides the BD, didn't do anything extra until January when I used OPKs and got pregnant right away. Then I had a MC and without any tests, the doctor suggested I go on Clomid since my luteal phase was too long. We waited one complete cycle and started again in May. I'm about to get AF tomorrow as my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. Argh!

I've always been concerned that I waited too long to get pregnant, but my better half is younger than me. We've been together since he was in college, so we decided to take some time and enjoy being together, in our new home, at our great jobs and sweet dog named Stevie. 

Now, everyone is getting pregnant, and I had no idea whatsoever that it would be this hard to endure. This is one of the most trying experiences I've had, the ups and downs and roller coaster ride. 

I wish us all the baby dust in the world!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey Freed - welcome to our group!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Everyone,

How are we all today? 7dpo for me today.

Freed - Welcome, so are you taking clomid? It does amaze me how much faster things progress over there.

Mrsg - Did your temp rise this morning?


----------



## mk8

Morning Mrs b and other wonderful ladies. 

Man I'm tired, was up late talking to an old friemd who has been ttcing for a while.  Really hope it works for her. She's on second ivf. 

So hows everyone?

Freed. Welcome. This group is great so you will fit right in. Sorry to hear of ur loss. Hope clomid works for u. 

Mrs g. Hope you def o'd!

Cd 2 for me. Boo.


----------



## MrsBea23

Mk sorry AF dared show her ugly face.

What is your plan of attack for this month?


----------



## MrsG2010

FF has me at 3DPO when I thought I was 2DPO. This charting business can make a person wacko --- > :wacko: 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## aleja

:wave: hi ladies, can i join in? MK i recognise you from a couple of the other threads. :flower:
i am 33 and on my 5th cycle of ttc. im on cd 9 . 

like most of you it is getting harder now month after month of AF showing up. my cycles are pretty longish so i am taking some herbs to help that. 
this month i am feeling more optimistic and relaxed about it. having said that i am eagerly waiting for dh to get in the mood as we are trying the SMEP thing this month (and opk's). it feel like i am on a mission but its all for a good cause:haha:
who would have thought having a baby required such gadgets and effort?? i spent all my 20's trying to avoid a BFP like the plague and suddenly i turned 33 and :dohh: 
anyways wishing you all the best and hopefully we will all be mummy's very soon :dust:


----------



## Futuremommy1

hi everyone!

Welcome Freed and aleja! 

It's funny you say that aleja I was thinking the same thing when they announced in the US that birth control required no co pays...spent a fortune trying NOT to get pregnant in my 20s and now here i am spending a fortune trying to get pregnant...and now ladies wont have to spend all the money i spent a decade ago...


mk i'm sorry she had the nerve to show up again. Are you going to try anything new this time?

MrsG i don't think i could temp. looking at people's charts makes me go cross-eyed. Either way i have lots of fingers crossed for you. When are you planning to test?

MrsB it's getting close! I started testing at 7dpo  I knew I'd get a bfn but i figured what they heck....told myself when i got that negative i wasn't going to test early anymore...(but the odd thing is that night i was on BnB and some ladies were talking about how they look at them hours later they even pull them out of the trash so i was like ok i'll bite. I pulled it out of the trash an hour later and there was a plus sign (but i figured it was evap or something cause there's no way i can get a bfp at 7 dpo after reading the test an hour later....then i proceeded to test 8 dpo just to see...what could it hurt...i was prepared for a bfn anyway...got my bfn...on a digital so i said well i'm going to go get some line tests and then see if i can see a line appear...at 9 dpo didn't even have to look hard...bfp! so good luck.


How's everyone else?


----------



## addab

Hellooooo ladies, I&#8217;m feeling vey up bit not sure if its cos its the weekend or maybe cos I just ordered a whole lot of CBFM sticks, preg tests, BBT kits etc u name it from Amazon!!!!

I just need to get the OH to agree with me that this is the month, he's been a pillar of strength but just doesn't seem to understand my frustration when I say that we aren't BD enough and it really doesn't help when we are miles apart most of the time ;-( 

Freed & Aleja welcome guys, I'm pretty new myself so it&#8217;s jolly good to have y'all on board too!
LOL @ Aleja.........who would have said the very thing we were avoiding like the plague is coming back to haunt us huh???

MrsG this temping thing sounds really difficult, reading through the website that was recommended was quite helpful actually so once I get my gear delivered, I should be set to go&#8230;.

You know you ladies and this website has given me the zest I needed to attack from all directions, hehehe I sound like some warrior princess!!!!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the w/end too. 

Nice weekend all, might not be able to log on over the weekend&#8230;.xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. Having a pessimistic moment. Now I'm in the 2WW and there's nothing else I can do. So I'm feeling like I didn't time it right this month and it's just not going to happen. I've timed it much better other months... and here I am still trying. So now I'm feeling like it's never going to happen. 

:nope: 

Anyway, I'm trying to shake the mood. I know it doesn't help. 

I plan on temping August 12, 10DPO.

Adda, hope I didn't scare you about temping! haha. It's actually pretty straightforward once you get the hang of it. But it's not an exact science ... but for me anyway it helps me having a better understanding. Except when I drive myself crazy with 1dpo vs 2dpo debates!! 

MrsBea - when do you plan to test?

Hey aleja - welcome. We've had a couple newcomers lately - it's great!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi everyone, well Af arrived fir me last night! Don't know why I was surprised as i'd already tested. It's still gutting when it happens though. This month I'm trying smep and pressed.I just hope it works. Also going to go to the doctors and be a bit mire demanding about what is going on. Lucky cycle number 10 then???


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

I am just back from the gym and feeling good, dpo 8 for me today.

Aleja - Welcome :flower:.

Future - Funny you should say that I stopped at boots (chemist) on the way home last night and picked up a twin pack of frer and I think I will try one tomorrow at 9dpo :argh:. How is everything going for you, have you started shopping yet?

Mrsg - :hugs: Sorry you are having one of those days hun they are not fun! You know I wouldn't even mind if someone said you are not going to be pg until December if I knew that I would be pg in December! it's all this trying and waiting that is a killer. Hope you have a nice day and that cheers you up.

Cupcake - Sorry AF turned up hun. 10 months is a long time, I would go to the docs for sure (although say you have been trying for a year). 

Adda - Glad to hear you are feeling motivated.

Mk - Hope you are having a nice weekend with some :wine: since AF showed to ruin the party.

Working - How are you getting on?

Broody - If you are popping in to read this thread every now and then I hope you are ok hun and you come back with some good news soon.

Hope I didn't miss anyone. 

Off to do some work in the garden and then off to another show tonight have a fab day everyone.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, quick update from me. on cd10. we are supposed to start bd'ing today but DH is already calling me a "slave-driver!" and we haven't even started!!!:dohh: 
gone are the days when we couldn't keep our hands off each other (TMI:blush:) and replaced with opk's, conceive plus, and FF charts...what the????:wacko:

hope everyone is having more luck :dust:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

hope everybody is a bit more upbeat now its the weekend. 

cupcake- sorry af arrived for you too. On to the next cycle together!

im slouched on the couch having crazy thoughts about my tubes. i cant shrug off the worry that theyre blocked or scarred on the basis that i am ovulating (according to opks and temping), we are having lots of bd at the right time, ive had weird pelvic pain in the past (docs couldnt find cause) and no BFP after 8 cycles of trying. I know, its somewhat irrational and some people just "take a bit longer". 1 yr some say. But mine has been 8 cycles of serious bding. pah. I need to get over this - I think you have all at some point in your ttc journey felt a bit hopeless and as you are all fully aware, it is not a good thing right?

Stress can only make getting that BFP more difficult and may hinder a successful pregnancy even if we do see those wonderful double lines. So, I need to stay strong, stay positive and not allow this to get myself or my hubby down. Will let you ladies know once I find out how! Haha. 

Outta curiosity ladies, what is your bd pattern? hubby and i typically bd between cd8-21 and i think i O on cd15/16. 

Hope everybody has a fabulous weekend :)


----------



## mk8

Gettingbroody- you back from your break yet?


----------



## workingttc

MrsG, just looked back at your chart, and I think you timed BD perfectly--I would NOT worry! During my months of TTC, we had many where we BD'd 3, 4, even 5 days straight before, during and after OV and nothing. The month I got my BFP, we did every other day and not even on OV (AM day before and PM day after). So I think you're fine--after all, you BD'd twice on OV day! :thumbup:

MK, is DH going to get an SA? As I'm sure you know, 50% of the time, it's the guy's issue that's causing the delay, so that might be more likely to be the issue than your tubes being blocked, which I think is relatively uncommon, no? In our case, I know that's what made it take 7 cycles of perfectly timed BD for us--DH's relatively low morphology I mean. It definitely made me feel better to know it likely wasn't me, and that it might take a bit longer, but it would probably happen (because there were a few good quality :spermy: in there)! Plus there are things they can do that are relatively easy (like IUI) if there is a sperm issue. Of course, it is still entirely possible that you both are both totally fine, and that this month or next month will be your month!! That is my hope!!! :hugs: I know the month I felt the most hopeless was when it happened, so hang in there. I know how hard it is.

MrsB--FX'd for you!! Cant wait to check this tomorrow and see the results!! 

:dust:


----------



## mk8

Thanks Working. So nice that you still pop in to say hi :) I am feeling much better right now. It has been a chilled day of chilling with the hubby and lots of movies. :) Watched Paul and The Last King of Scotland. Two very different movies and both very enjoyable. 

Hubby is planning on making an appointment with the docs to sort out SA this month. He is taking his time though. I think part of him is scared, despite denying it. I have asked a few times but I dont want to push him. The last thing I want to do is to add pressure to this. He said he will go this month though. He is struggling to find time to sort it out as work is working him like a dog. His hours recently have been terrible and I think he needs to stand up to his bosses and say no! 

Anyway, thanks for your comforting words Working. In terms of blocked tubes, I hear it's actually pretty common reason for infertility but given my history, its relatively low risk (no stds as far as i am aware, no surgery in that area), though from time to time, I freak myself out. Here's hoping that everything is working OK. 

How are you and little bump doing? :)

How is everybody else? 

Mrs bea- well done on the gym! I really ought to do some exercise too! 

Mrs G- dont worry, I am sure you caught the eggy. I know the TWW is tough, but hope you manage to have fun until that BFP arrives this cycle ;) PMA!

Working- interesting that yoy BD'd on consecutive days and nada but the every other day worked. Hubby and I try every other day but sometimes, we are busy so skip a day or we get too frisky and do it 2 days straight. Heh heh. People say every 2/3 days could mean optimal sperm so here's hoping.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. I was obsessing as always and I was looking at DH SA. At the bottom it name of fertility clinic website so I looked at it. It shows the price for IVF - About $8700 for 1 and about $17,000 for 3 treatments. With financing options. I couldn't believe it - making payments on my baby!! :haha:

Anywho I found this interesting paragraph:

Make love frequently. The probability of achieving pregnancy is the highest when intercourse occurs every 1-2 days during the fertile window (beginning 5 days before ovulation). Surprisingly, sperm quality does not decrease with daily intercourse even in men who have low sperm counts, so you dont have to worry about having sex too often. However, the pressure of having mandatory sex during the fertile window can add to the stress associated with infertility, so you may want to try making love every couple of days all month long. 

So that was the good news. Then I saw this little nugget:

At age 30, you have about 20% chance of conceiving per month, decreasing to only 5% per month when you reach the age of 40. 

Blaugh!!

Annnyywhooo - Cupcake, sorry about AF. About how long are your cycles? I'm rooting for you - Lucky #10 for sure!

MrsBea - I'm so impressed. How do I find the motivation to exercise regularly?? Ughh I know it's only up to me - no one can make me do it. Good luck on your test tomorrow.

Aleja - Maybe just find your DH irresistable suddenly... about every other day. None's the wiser :)

MK - I'm with you. I keep getting worried about something being wrong w/ me too. I'm supposed to go to the general doctor on Tuesday. But I'm feeling nervous about it. She's very fit and a runner and she's probably going to focus on eating right and exercise. And she's right. I should be doing that. But I want to see if she'll give me an order for blood work if this isn't my month. Anyway, I hate being lectured by doctors! Sorry, got off track. Sorry you were feeling worried. Hope you are feeling better about it.

Working - thanks for the support! I know "rationally" I Bd'd alot or enough. But irrationally, I'm mad we missed that one day right before I ov'd. 

Everone else - hope you are doing well.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies. 

I had a weird moment this morning. I saw a drop of blood on my underwear and freaked out. So I wiped and didn't see anything. Do I looked closer and noticed it was blood but not in the right place. I see a dermatologists and I forgot and get these weird pimples EVERYWHERE including down there (usually hidden by my pubic hair). And she explained that the irritation from walking and my underwear and pants cause the pimple to pop and sometimes if it's irritated enough there could be blood After close investigation I found it. But even after knowing what caused it, I kept freaking out anyway.

MrsB. No I haven't started buying anything. Still freaking out on a daily basis so hopefully soon. Probably after a few scans. When do you plan to test?

MrsG 3 treatments for $17k is a good deal. Here some people's insurance doesn't cover ivf at all and it can run about $15k each time. Dh told me he could easily ejaculate every day if I needed him to. He's so thoughtful :rofl:

Addab hopefully you won't need all the stuff you got on amazon :). Good luck

Aleja I know what you mean. Dh and will celebrate 7 years in a week and we definitely don't have sex like we used to. But during fertile time I get him motivated the best way I know how. Oral :) :winkwink:

Working hey! Hope your feeling good

Cupcake I'm sorry that witch showed up. 

Mk dh and I bd'd every other to every two days until I saw a smiley on my opk then we did it 3 nights in a row. We were supposed to do it once more for good measure (shortened version of SMEP) but we were too tired. For me this month was different starting with last month. I was positive about this month before af even ended. And to not jinx myself I even called to make our next steps appt since we had been trying for 14 months. 
He could always try acupuncture :). Dh hated it but who knows. It could have been the thing. Although I'm thinking it was the preseed actually

Ok ladies I must go now. I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## MrsBea23

Afternoon Ladies,

I tested this morning 9dpo with a frer and it was a BFN so I am going to assume I am out. 

Not too gutted as I have so much on this month and really looking forward to my day at the one spa on the 26th. They have the most amazing facilities and then I have 3 hours booked with a therapist to pamper myself yay.

I will have to have a think and see what my plan of attack will be this month.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Aww I'm sorry mrsB. You're not totally out but nice to have your spa day to look forward to. Oh my a 3 hours. That sounds like heaven. Enjoy. I went and got my nails done yesterday and if she didn't take so long I would have enjoyed it. I can't wait to get a massage and pedi. 

Cant wait to hear your plan for next month


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey MrsBea - I think everyone's going to agree with me and Future. You're not out OUT. I've seen lots of ladies get BFN @ 9DPO and go on to have BFPs a few days later.

Good luck to you! And a spa day sounds wonderful.

I told my best friend to mentally schedule her and I in around 8/17 for margaritas, if necessary.

Today is 5DPO. Moving right along. I was thinking I might test around 10DPO but I'd REALLY rather wait (if I can) until 12 at the earliest. We'll see what happens!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks Ladies.

mrsg I really hope this is the month for you and you won't be going for cocktails!

Have either of you ladies been to the Napa Valley? We are looking to go for a couple of nights in September and I am trying to decide where to go. At the moment I am leaning towards Napa and staying at Avia Hotel but they are fully booked the days I want to go so would need to change my dates. Do you have any reccomendations of areas/hotels?

We are also going to AT&T for a Giants V Dodgers game on the 9th, I am soo excited. do you ladies follow baseball? We are staying at the Inter Continental in San Fran so we can walk to the game.

I heve been spending the afternoon planning my holiday, getting so excited. Oh and we are staying at Aria in Vegas have you stayed there? I couldn't decide between Aria and Cosmo but went for Aria in the end due to the noise issues at cosmo.

Yay to holidays.


----------



## MrsG2010

MrsBea - Holiday sounds wonderful. I have never been to San Francisco or northern California area. I have heard it's wonderful. In fact my first and only time to California was last year for my honeymoon. But we went to Los Angeles area (South). If we ever get a chance again to travel to the west coast of USA that's where we'd go... northern California/Napa Valley/San Francisco.

I have never been to Las Vegas either. My Dh has and he had a great time. I live on the east coast. 

I followed baseball when I was a kid and was a New York Mets fan. However, I haven't followed in a long time.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi mrsb, I went to napa and Sonoma valley a few years ago when my sister lived in San Diego. I actually preferred the sonoma valley to napa as I found napa a bit too pretentious! I love love love San Francisco. We went all over the place and I really enjoyed eating at cheesecake factory on top of Macy's. The only bad thing was the 3 of us were so full after our mains that we ended up sharing one piece if cheesecake, not funny when my sister and I had spent about an hour deciding which cheesecake we'd have while we waited for my sisters husband to arrive. Defo go to Alcatraz and if you have a car drive down Lombard street and walk around the piers. I also remember a really amazing sandwich shop at levi's plaza.


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - I have never been to the East Coast I would love to though, I think I might hit New York for a long weekend in November to do my Christmas shopping.

Thanks cupcake that is exactly the advice I was looking for, I will start looking at Sonoma hotels now. Did you stay in a hotel or b&b?

I have been to San Fran before so have done Alcatraz and the pier but I will definitely put Macy's cheesecake factory on my list. Its crazy how big the portions are at the cheescake factory, we usually share one or have a starter as a main. Yummy though.

Four weeks on Wednesday yay.


----------



## workingttc

MrsB - you are not OUT - so many ladies get BFNs at 9 DPO and the BFPs a couple days later! So hang in there. As far as Napa, I was just there for a wedding. I'd echo Cupcake as well - I much prefer Sonoma. It's gorgeous and less crowded and urban. The city of Napa is actually pretty big, so if you do go to Napa Valley instead of the Sonoma side, I'd recommend one of the smaller neighboring towns, like Yountville, Calistoga, or St. Helena. But my preference and recommendation is definitely Sonoma. :thumbup: 

I was also just recently at a Giants game - the new ballpark is great, and where you're staying makes for a really easy walk to the park as you mentioned. If you're looking for a good restaurant in the area, I highly recommend the Slanted Door - it's vietnamese, located right down by the water in the Ferry Building - which is a great destination in itself (it's a big market/restaurant area).


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks Working that is great. The wedding must of been fab, I went to Australia in January for a wedding in the Yarra Valley at a winery and it was such an amazing setting. 

Sonoma Inn is no.1 on Trip advisor but on its website it says it is booked up for our dates (its so busy in September even during the week) so I think I will call them and see if they can squeeze us in.

My DH is very excited about seeing the AT&T stadium and I just love going to sporting events. I am going to get us Giant hoodies and hats to wear to the game.

I love vietnamese so I will definitely give that a try that even if it is just for lunch.

Thanks for all the info girls it is great.


----------



## mk8

Evening all

Oh my, there's been a flurry of activity! 

Future- try to relax honey. I can understand why you are worried, but try to enjoy it. Ease the mind. Think positive. THIS IS YOUR CUTE BABY!

Mrs B- 9 DPO is early and I am hoping your BFP is just a wee bit shy. Loving your attitude of the spa to look forward to though :)

MrsG- best of luck when it is test time!

MrsB- your holiday sounds fabulous. I have never been to Napa but I have been to the west coast of USA before. I loved it! Have all the flights been booked? I love Vegas - good ol tacky fun. Will definitely put you in a great mood. I stayed at New York New York the first time and Monte Carlo the second. Got some fabulous deals! I think being on the strip was very cool indeed. If you haven't booked all the flights, you may wish consider driving down from Napa to LA then on to Vegas. Or from Napa to Vegas. Everybody tells me how fabulous it is to stop along the way :) Ooooo so exciting! I loved holiday planning. 

Talking of which, I am planning my trip also. Thinking of heading to Beijing, HK and Xian but struggling to find a decent deal. Soooo expensive!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Crud. I wrote a whole long post and it disappeared


----------



## MrsBea23

Mk - Booking holidays is my most fave thing ever.

We have booked all our flights already we are flying San Jose to Vegas with Southwest. DH drove around the states for 3 months after living in Canada for a year so he is not that keen to drive that much lol. Last time we drove from Phoenix to Vegas and that was enough. We do have a car for the 2 weeks we are there though so if we feel like taking off for a couple more days we can no problem. Last time we went to Carmel and down that way so looking forward to going to a new area.

We stayed at Bellagio last time we where in Vegas and it was lovely but I felt it was starting to fade a little and wanted to be at one of the new ones this time. Aria opened about 18 months ago so is still all nice and shiny and new.

Your trip sounds fab I love Asia. If you are happy to get internal flights once you are there have a look at Tiger air they are soooo cheap. They are a total no frills airline the Ryanair of Asia but they are fine to fly with.

Yay for holidays.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Mrsb we stated in a terrible hotel called the pink flamingo! Absolutely awful however opposite the hotel was an incredible Thai restaurant that I would live to go back to. My sister was so upset with the hotel and they ended up charging us about half the original price because there were a few problems. That Thai restaurant though was brilliant, rivals any food I had when I was in Thailand! It was really little only about 5 tables. Sorry can't remember name but don't stay at the punk flamingo!!!!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies this talk about holidays is making me very excited! :happydance:Dh and I are planning a christmas holiday and thinking NY. We live in Australia so christmas in OZ is hot, humid and full of thunderstorms. I have a friend that lives in NY and said that we wouldn't cope with the freezing temperatures.:cold:
I dont know i think it may be fun for a white christmas experience. Anyone been to NY during this period?

hope everyone is well. hang in there we will have our turn - i know it doesn't feel like it but if we ask the Universe she will eventually have to listen to us!!

And futuremomma you have just inspired me to keep going with the SMEP every other day plan.

PS DH back on board with BDing so the slave driver has won again:haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi Ladies,

I just bought my ticket to Southern California for the first week in September to spend some time with my cousins. 

And DH and I are planning a trip for the Christmas holiday as well. We're thinking Hawaii. Anyone been? We're not sure what island but I'll be about 26-28 weeks along so I won't be able to do most of the stuff I want to do (i love extreme sports). But i think it will be a great place to eat and relax as well. 

Aleja I just moved to texas from the NYC area and I MISS IT SO MUCH. NYC at Christmas time is magical and wonderful and gorgeous, if you don't mind the cold. I love snow so it's always fun for me to be in a big city during the winter time.

There's so much to do there during that time. I would love to go for Christmas but DH hates the snow.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Ladies!!!! :hi:

I'm back! :D Got back at the weekend and had a quick read through the posts I'd missed but didn't have time to reply. Logged in this morning to post something before i head out but turns out ye've been very busy chatting this weekend so I've just spent all my time reading again!!! So no time for big lengthy post :dohh: but wanted to check in anyway to let ye know I'm still alive and kicking!! :haha: Will try to come on later for a proper natter! Hope ye're all doing well, sounds like ye all have great holidays planned :thumbup: :dust: Talk later, have a great day! :dust:

PS oh meant to ask ye, when going with every other day for bd'ing do ye think it's better to try and time it so that you bd on ov day or on the days at either side?! Got my head so confused at the weekend trying to decide!! :wacko:

PPS Welcome to all the new girls! Hope this will be your lucky cycle!! :flower:


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning all,

I hope you ladies down in London haven't been affected by these crazy kids running riot down there, I stayed up late watching it all unfold on the BBC scary stuff.

Broody - Glad to see you back hun, hope you had a fab holiday. Hmm that is a really hard question because I guess it all depends on when you actually O to what would be better (I have no idea what time of day it happens for me) so I just bd 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18 and then the day after O whichever it falls on.

I Love how this has turned into a travel forum :haha:.

Cupcake - Thanks I will steer clear of the Pink Flamingo and I will definitely try and get to that Thai you mentioned.

Aleja - I think I am going to hit NY for shopping in November and can't wait although I will be a bit better prepared for the weather coming from cold old Scotland he he, great time for you to go with the AUD being so strong at the moment. Are you from QLD then? just a guess with your description of the weather.

Future - I have never been to Hawaii but my Aunty and Uncle who now live in San Jose lived there for 10 years after leaving the UK and they had both of their kids there and they say it is the best place ever, they are always on at us to get there for a holiday, sounds amazing. 4 weeks tomorrow for my hols and super excited you must be about 3 weeks until yours yay. How is the new job going?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,

i am loving this 'ttc with a twist of travel' forum.:hugs: I find it really helpful to hear and talk about other stuff that is going on in our lives. it makes me realise that we need these other pleasures in life especially during this ttc period. 

At least for me its no good to put all my life on hold during ttc - Who knows if i will have a BFP by December but in the meantime I need something to look forward to in case it doesn't happen by then. 

Futuremommy and mrbea thanku for your NYC advice. It sounds lovely in Winter. DH is a huge winter fan - I prefer Hawaii for Christmas too but oh well, a holiday is a holiday after all. Futuremommy - i haven't been to Hawaii myself but lots of friends have OVER AND OVER again. The aussie dollar is quite good at the moment so lots of aussies are travelling to US and surrounds. I hear MAUI is great for relaxing

Mrs Bea- I am from Sydney - not as steamy as Queensland but still pretty hot and erratic summer weather. 

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. 7DPO, CD29 here.

I don't have any trips planned! So I'll just sit here in a jealous stew. :)

MrsBea- You planning on testing later this week? 

I'm looking at Friday/Saturday area. I really think the whole reason why I'm not a POAS addict is because I'm so afraid of seeing a BFP and then it goes away. So I'd rather just wait. But I'm sure lots of ladies get BFPs early and keep them. It's just my own paranoia.

I printed my charts (the few that have been completed) to bring with me to my GP dr. appt. this morning. Since I don't know about this cycle just yet, I'm hoping she'll give me test orders to go do IF I'm out this month. I have an appt. with my ob/gyn mid-late next month.


----------



## Futuremommy1

welcome back *Broody*! Glad you had a great time...we do talk too much...i lost my place twice this past weekend trying to keep up with posts. :wacko: Our every other day BD schedule went to everyday when I got a positive opk to cover our bases. GOOD LUCK!

*MrsG* my fingers are crossed for you! i've never had a bfp disappear or get one one day then the next it's bfn but i can understand the worry. :hugs:

*aleja* i have lots of friends who go multiple times as well and i feel like i'm missing something amazing and it's technically in my own country.

*MrsB* yes 3 weeks for me and a busy 3 weeks in the meantime. We move into our new place this weekend, we still have to buy some appliances and get settled. I have my 8 week scan right before i fly out (although i'm considering moving that till after i get back). Then 5 days with two of my cousins. 

One of whom was ttc for 13 YEARS! Last July she finally gave birth to the most happy baby ever. And i heard a rumor she's pg again (with twins) so I'll get the scoop when I'm there. But her story keeps me positive. She went through EVERYTHING from IUI/IVF at least 5 times, miscarriages, poor sperm etc.


----------



## addab

Hey ladies, gosh have you guys been busy! Had to read through 4 pages just to keep up...reading all your holiday plans makes me want to book one too; can't afford to at the mo tho ;-(

anyways, hello to broody and everyone else I haven't "met" ;-)

cupcake - fingers crossed for you hun 10th cycle lucky

MrsG & MrsB - really hoping you get ur bfp. 

mrsg Hope you appointmet with the GP went well today & u impressed him with all your charting & records!! they'll be sure to take you serious lol

Future - u sure do sound busy, new house & new baby on the way, sounds gr8...do take it easy tho. The story about ur cousin sounds like a real miracle after 13yrs wow

So I've got my delivery from amazon yesterday and was looking forward to start today but woke up quite late and literally rushed into the shower it wasn't till this afternoon I remembered I was meant to start temping today! Anyhoo tomorrow's a new day...xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi all. Wanted to check in w/ an update from my general practitioner appt today.

She looked at DH SA. She said the one thing that concerned her was that motility was the 0% normal-progressive, 70% Slow-progressive and 30% non-progressive. But she didn't really comment on it any further (not her expertise I guess). 

She didn't look at my charts. :( She didn't ask for them and I didn't want to force them on her!! hahaha She asked me some general info like how long are my cycles, etc. 

She said I should get some initial stuff checked on my end.

So she gave me a lab order for blood work at the midpoint of my cycle. (Basically when I get +opk I should go.) And another lab order for blood work at the end of my cycle (day or two before AF if I can).

She said I can take those results to my ob/gyn appt. that I have mid-late September.

This is all of course if I'm out this month and next month. (#9, #10).

She said the ob/gyn will probably do some ultrasounds, tests etc.


----------



## GettingBroody

Very glad the dr agreed to give you test orders MrsG :thumbup: Now here's hoping you won't need them!!! :dust:

MrsB, keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust: How is your chart looking? And yours too MrsG? 

Mk8 and Cupcake, really sorry af got ye :hugs: We've all been there waaay too often :-( 

Addab, best of luck with temping, won't be long before you're doing it without even waking up properly like the rest of us nutjobs! :D

Future, busy busy!! Best of luck with the move and enjoy the time with your cousins! Loved reading your cousin's story! She must've been the happiest woman alive when her baby was finally born :dance:

Apologies to anyone I've left out :flower: There's so much going on in this thread I feel like I should take notes as I'm reading! :haha:

Afm, used up the last of my cheapie opks last month and forgot to order more... Went to the chemist at the weekend to buy some but they were so expensive that I decided not to bother... If af arrives this month must def remember to order some online :dohh: CD14 today and temp is quite low so fx'd it'll go up tomor :D Been bd'ing every second day on even days, will see how that works out!

Have a great day everyone :D Looks like it's going to rain here :-( Must really get up and tackle some hoovering...:grr:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> ...You know I wouldn't even mind if someone said you are not going to be pg until December if I knew that I would be pg in December! it's all this trying and waiting that is a killer.

I couldn't agree more!! I've thought the exact same thing so many times :thumbup: I'd have no problem with the waiting if I knew there was definitely going to be a :bfp: at the end of it... It's all the uncertainty that's so stressful :-(




Futuremommy1 said:


> Crud. I wrote a whole long post and it disappeared

:growlmad: I HATE when that happens!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Everyone,

How is everyone today? Unfortunately it is wet and grey over here today as well Broody boo to bad weather. DH even said this morning we might need to put the heating on, noooooo its summer.

Aleja - I totally agree that you can't put life on hold when TTC I am crazy enough as it is with all the pills and potions and dates and temping and all I need to have non TTC things going on as well.

Future - Wow that is super hectic, I hope you have a fab time on holiday and get some nice chill out time in the sun. Yay for your cousin, does she have any idea why it took so long or why she finally got her BFP?

Adda - How did you get on, did you remember to take your temp this morning? 

Mrsg - Glad your doc was so good and is doing tests for you that is great news. When are you testing?

Broody - Fx'd that your temp goes up tomorrow hun and even more crossed that you caught the egg. 

Mk & cupcake - How are you getting on? 

Well as for me my temp dropped below cover line this morning and it has been dropping for the last 2 days .1 Celsius each day so that is me I am out but like I said before lots on this month so not to worry onwards and upwards.

Although statistically we are due a BFP soon, ooh Mrsg might be you (I feel like a game show host lol).


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw :hugs: MrsB. That's the part of temping I hate...feels like a :bfn: any morning theres a temp drop :-( Altho, on a more positive note had a look at lots of the charts on FF last cycle and some of them dropped a lot only to shoot up again later so maybe you're not out yet...Stay positive!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ha ha thanks hun, I would rather not even consider that it might go up again and get my hopes up though. 

I have inner peace that I am out this month its fine, if by some miracle it goes up and AF doesn't show by Sunday I will test again.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yeah I know what you mean... xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, just dropping in to say hello. good luck to everyone with everything they are doing at the moment. its all happening- medical tests, new house, new baby on the way, finding inner peace, good news stories after 13 years (wow!!), holidays etc etc. I am really enjoying reading everyone's posts.:hugs:

not much happening here (still!) cd14 -OPK. getting bored of waiting for something to happen. I did see a very faint control line but still a whammy. :nope:

A BFP in December would be just fine with me. One is August would just be perfect. Mrs Universe please listen to me and all my other BnB buddies :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello! 

8DPO, CD30 for me.

Thinking about testing Friday at 10DPO or Saturday 11DPO if I can be patient. I think I will wait til Saturday. So if I get good news, I can stay home and be happy instead of go to work! 

MrsBea - Bummer on the temp drops! 

Getting - Glad to see you back. 

Here's my chart:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GettingBroody

aleja said:


> A BFP in December would be just fine with me. One is August would just be perfect. Mrs Universe please listen to me and all my other BnB buddies :dust::dust:

I think we should all start hoping for a December :bfp: and then anything before that will be a total bonus!! :haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

that is the exact reason i paid for a pregnancy reading. Not that I completely believe in it but I was so down in July that I just wanted someone ELSE to tell me I was going to have a baby. Someone who didn't know me. And she did. I can honestly say the day I got my reading I felt very peaceful and excited. I had something to look forward. And even if it didn't happen I was at peace for the months till she would be proven wrong. And call it luck, kismet whatever but 2.5 weeks later i got my :bfp:


----------



## Delilah8

Hi Ladies! I am new to this site and would love to join your chat. 

I am 31 (DH 29) and have been ttc since January of 2011. I am currently 9 dpo for this cycle, but somehow I'm not feeling optimistic.

I have done OPK's without much success and this is my second month charting. 

As far as I know we are both healthy. My last gyno visit was in May and since at that point it was only 5 cycles she kinda brushed it off as just taking time. Now that it's almost 8 months I'm starting to freak out. 

I try really hard, but have found this process to be getting me depressed. I don't feel like anyone understands how I feel or like I can talk to anyone much so I'm happy to have found you all.


----------



## Futuremommy1

welcome delilah

we definitely understand!


----------



## mk8

Hey guys

Haven't been on for a couple of days and woah- a heap of activity :) 

Things have been a bit mad here in London with the riots. Those kids just annoy me. It makes me wonder how their parents were lucky enough to have children when they are (most likely) terrible parents. Anyhoo...

Mrs G- I am not sure what to make of the SA analysis your DH had. Have you managed to find any other information on this? Interesting on your blood work also. I got told to do day 3 and day 21 bloods. Good luck with any further tests you do. 

MrsB- sorry the temp has been dropping. Here's hoping it means nothing and you're really preggers :) That is the thing I hate about temping- you feel down before you get AF. Anything is of course possible though. 

Hi Delilah- welcome! I am sure you will fit right in. These ladies are fab. 

How is everybody else doing today? 

By the way ladies, since TTCing, have you all had "regular" ie every 2-3 days BD during your cycles?


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks for the welcomes!

Congratulations Futuremommy1 - you give me hope!

mk8, I bet it is crazy to be in London right now! 

As to your question mk8, we have bd regularly and tried different variations of every other day or everyday around O time. For a while we were on a kick of doing it in the morning, which seemed to work out better. 

Tonight we are bringing food to friends who just had a baby last week and meet their little guy. I'm happy for them, but subconsciously I always end up down a bit after this stuff, especially when I'm in my 2 ww.


----------



## mk8

hang in there delilah- our time will come!

girls, question... warning- i have been googling... im in a mild panic that i have endometriosis because 
- i had pelvic pain
- i have clots during af
- since ttc began, i have brown spotting a day or so before af arrives properly 
- im bloated a lot 
i hear these are symptoms... hmmmm... getting personal here but what are/were your afs like?


----------



## MrsBea23

Aleja - I am with you December BFP crew, even January then I could have a big New Year lol. I actually O at the end of the month so I could get pg on New Year wee hee

MrsG - Sorry meant to say earlier I don't know much about SA. But I have read on several sites that it is one of the easier things to sort out with diet and exercise. I will have a look and see what I can find and get back to you.

Delilah - Welcome, Sorry to hear TTC is getting you down hun, like we have been saying on here today if only we knew when it was going to happen it would all be so easy boo mother nature! Glad you found us.

Future - Who was your reading with?

Mk- Don't even get me started on these kids and the parents! urgh. I get really worked up about this sort of thing, who brings up children that have such a lack of respect for anyone or anything. They are beyond stupid as well doing this sort of thing on their own doorstep, they should take away the benefits of any parent whos child is charged! Sorry about the rant.
Where in London are you?

About Bd'ing I usually bd cd 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 nad the day after O wherever it falls and then we drop back to about twice a week.


----------



## workingttc

MK, you may recall my endo scare a couple months ago...I think it's pretty rare, and the symptoms you're describing don't sound conclusive. I'm now pretty sure I don't have it, and I had clots during AF and brown spotting the day before once or twice. My understanding is that brown spotting before AF is more often caused by low progesterone. I also think that the pelvic pain would not have gone away if you had endo - it would be getting progressively worse. :hugs:

Oh, and welcome Delilah!


----------



## MrsBea23

ha ha Mk step away from google! I have been told since I was 15 that I probably have endo that is why I was put on the pill at 15. The main reason is that the day AF arrives I am in soo much pain I actually can't do anything but curl up in a ball and cry, I vomit and I can hardly walk from the pain. I also get severe cramping (have to lie down) when I have a bm around O or AF which could mean scarring in my bowel oh joy. And I get a sharp stabbing pain randomly through my girl bits quite allot as well.

When I finally get my hospital appointment I am totally going to push for a laproscopy rather than just the lap and dye.

If you really are concerned you should go to the docs and say you want it checked at least then you will know one way or the other.


----------



## Futuremommy1

mk8- except for the brown spotting those sound like my regular af symptoms...Google can be the devil!!!! 

MrsB i had my reading from Gail. She said conception in Sept 2011 and again in April 2013. Here's hoping this little bean sticks and she's wrong but the day i got the reading i just felt loads better. She even told me some things about DH and he feels what she said about him will come true. 

Thanks Delilah after ttc for a year with no baby to show for it...it's hard everyday especially when others are having children left and right. So everythings crossed that this one sticks for the whole 9 months....and DH would like it to stick for 9 months and 7 days so he can become a dad for his 30th birthday


----------



## Futuremommy1

i think i'm going to have to take a break from at LEAST the 1st tri boards....I can not believe what I'm reading...

i'll come to post here but i'm going to have to cut back on bnb or i'm going to type stuff i shouldn't

ok time for me to go home and take a nap or something


----------



## workingttc

Future - I had to swear off the first tri board a while ago - honestly, it's just so scary and it can make you feel like nothing ever goes well! Now I just immediately go to my "user cp" and only respond/read the threads I subscribe to. Definitely much better for my sanity!

MK, just echoing MrsB and Future here - Google is the enemy (except of course when it's not). I have had serious issues with it since I got my BFP, and ultimately I realize I just cannot google my questions - there is too much bad info out there (both bad meaning incorrect and bad meaning unnecessarily alarmist and scary). I bet if you ask your doctor, she will reassure you on this, but as Mrs.B said, you can also get the laproscropy to rule it out if you're really unsure.

MrsG, that is frustrating about the SA - it's so hard having some info but not enough to really know what it means. I hope you can get to a specialist soon who can interpret the results better for you. As I learned with my DH's SA, even lower numbers can still be ok - it just may take a bit longer.


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning Ladies,

SO! 13dpo today and this morning when I woke up my temp had gone right back up to as high as it had been this month and my bb's had stopped hurting so I thought what the heck I might as well do a test. 

So I did a Sainsbury&#8217;s cheapie and sure enough faint BFP but I had this happen last month with a Clearblue+ so I thought I will try a frer. I didn't really have enough pee left but managed to get the littlest bit out and got a very very faint line on the frer as well so it looks like I might get a BFP this month.

I am not going to get overly excited yet because I got the + last month and then AF turned up but fx&#8217;d I might get a sticky one wee hee.

Working/Future &#8211; What happens in the 1st tri section are people nasty or is it just all the issues people have when pregnant?


----------



## aleja

Hi Ladies,
Firstly mrsbea, congratulations that is wonderful news! and here you were thinking that you were going to have a big NYE! I think not:happydance:

As for the rest of us, Im with Gettingbroody, Lets aim for December BFP's and celebrate immensely when it happens earlier :flower:

Welcome Delilah, it is hard to stay positive and hopeful month after month but having some bnb buddies has really made it easier. the ladies are great and really supportive.

working/future - i have been tempted to go to the 1st trimester just for a sticky beak but i thought i'd be depressed with everyone talking about their LO. what's it like?? now i am really curious.

i got my +OPK today. time to get down to real business. we have been BDing every other day since cd8. getting tired but need stamina. we missed it last night due to :sleep: I really regret this now :dohh: GL to me and everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

MrsBea - O M G!!! hahha I just put my hand over my mouth and squealed!!! I really hope this is it!! Wouldn't that be crazy when you were thinking you were out?! PIC ! PIC! PIC! Chart!! Chart!! :haha:

Aleja & getting broody ,,,, December plan is a good one. Maybe we can all be Team December!! I will have been trying for 13 months in December. Oy~ But what a lovely Christmas gift for DH and I.

9DPO for me. Planning on testing Saturday. 

Hey girls I went back to near the beginning of our "journey" on this thread.... I was looking for something... anyway, I saw that 2 girls that no longer post here have their status changed to "Pregnant/Expecting." Fluffy73 when she posted here back in June had been trying for 11 months. And now she's preggo. And Honey08 had been trying 13 months when she posted back in June. And now she's 12 weeks. Good for them! Makes me hopeful as I sit here at 9months.

Oh and I wanted to say Welcome to Delilah! 

....drinking my coffee and getting ready for the day.


----------



## aleja

hi mrsG , team December is a good one as it gives us time to not stress out every month and perhaps not having that pressure of being pregnant like yesterday may be what puts us in contention for earlier BFPs. he he i am just rationalising this of course. I really do hope it happens waayyy sooner than Dec!!:wacko:

you never know it could be your month too, so far working/future/mrsbea so it's a pretty lucky thread. GL and can't wait to hear about saturday when you:test:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsBea.....VERY exciting! Been checking the new posts on my holiday and today i'm really glad I have.

Welcome Delilah!


----------



## workingttc

Hooray MrsB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :dance::headspin::yipee::headspin:

I'd keep testing even if it's not FMU - I found I often had darker lines in the evening or afternoon (as long as you can hold your pee for at least a few hours before). This is so exciting!!! 

As for the questions about first tri, I don't go on there any more because there are too many tragic stories. I absolutely want to support people (especially those I already chat with) through their losses, but that section really makes it feel like rare complications and losses are commonplace, because I think many women with uncomplicated pregnancies just don't post about it. So there's nothing to balance out the bad news. If you are a non-worrier, it's probably fine to read the stories and just say, oh, that is tragic, but it's not likely to happen to me. I am a HUGE worrier, however, so I automatically think everything I read could happen to me. Not a good mindset to be in when going on the first tri boards. So, it's a personal decision, and I'm not sure what Future's thoughts are on it, but that's my two cents. 

Also MrsG, that's great info about the ladies that posted here in the past getting BFPs. I honestly think it just takes longer for some of us, but it WILL happen. I posted some stats from FF on here a while ago on this, but if you're in your low 30s, the average according to all their charts (which is A LOT) was something like 8-9 months ttc--which means lots of ladies taking longer than that too. :hugs:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey ladies!

MrsB!!!!!! OMG!!! I squealed too MrsG  :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

test test test!!!! post pictures!

The reason I have to take a break from 1st tri has nothing to do with the sad stories. I have sad stories and unfortunately once you have a miscarriage and your doctor talks to you about the numbers it's a lot more commonplace than people realize. And yes no one wants to believe they will be one of those numbers but a lot of us are. And I won't say the numbers cause it tends to freak people out but I can honestly say knowing them helped me realize one I still have a chance and two there are a lot of people out there who can understand what I went through and what I'm going through as pal.

Now what I can't stand is the HORRIBLE and sometimes dangerous advice people give and ask for over there. We are not doctors and we can only give our opinion and explained what happened to us. My ectopic or miscarriage might not be like anyone else's in the world so why would you use my story and instruction. There was one woman over there telling people there's no need to ever go to the dentist. There are studies after studies showing how a mother's dental health can directly effect her unborn baby. And even if that weren't shown, she's not a doctor or a dentist so why even give that advice. Or the one girl who came on the board and said her doctor told her at 12 weeks to stop taking her progesterone but she didn't like that so she's thinking of weening herself off and asked the women here to tell her that's ok. Is she crazy??? Why would take the advice of women you don't know, don't know you and have no idea about your medical history over the person you pay a LOT of money to who is trying to do what's best for you and your baby. If you don't trust your doctor get a new one don't come here for medical advice.

It just makes me mad that women who truly are afraid or unsure come here and take the advice here as gospel or truth. So i need not to go over there for a bit. Off my soapbox.

And working that's what I'm going to do just look at my control panel unsubscribe from the ones over there and just still to you guys


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for all the kind words, it is so great to have you all.

So when I got home this afternoon I did a clearblue digital and it says pregnant 1-2 so I now believe that it is true (although I do keep checking the tests), now I am just so worried that I will loose it but I guess that is just part and parcel especially in the 1st 3 months.

MrsG hopefully you will posting the same thing next week.

We are going to be a thread of all BFP's soon I am sure PMA.


----------



## mk8

OH MY GAWD! I am soooo happy for you Mrs B! OH I AM BEAMING! YAY! 

Another lady on another thread announced her BFP yesterday and she had been trying a little over a year. 

I re-read my spreadsheet on your history and saw you had long cycles, were diagnosed with PCOS and that you were due to go to fertility docs. No need now! OH WOW! Babes, you give us all hope I am sure. I am so happy for you! YAY!


----------



## Futuremommy1

:happydance::happydance:WHOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO MrsB!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so happpppppppppy for you! :dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aaaaaaaaaagh!!!!! MrsB!!!!!! 

:yipee::happydance::wohoo::dance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :dance::wohoo::happydance::yipee:

I am so totally delighted and thrilled for you!!!!! :D So fantastic your temps went back up! Will use that to give me hope whenever mine fall! So, how did you tell DH?!! So exciting!!! We're beginning to gather the :bfp:s now ladies! Interesting how they've all started arriving together! Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## mk8

Totally agree Broody - goes to show that the stats are kinda coming true eh? PMA- all our turns soon!


----------



## MrsG2010

What a great day this turned out to be with MrsBea and her BFP. MrsBea I think you said you were 13DPO.... and your "normal" LP is 12... so 1 day past AF due date.... Did you test on 11 and 12 and get BFNs?

:happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, in all the excitement yesterday I forgot to welcome our new girl! :dohh: Hi Delilah!!! :hi:

MrsB, any chance we could have a look at your chart? Would be really interesting to see the falling temps and then the sudden rise...:thumbup:


----------



## MrsBea23

Thanks girls you are the best.

Mrsg  Yep I am 14 dpo today and usually I have an lp of 11/12 days so I am hoping this is going to stick. I am taking baby aspirin and eating blueberries like they are going out of fashion so hopefully.

MK  I know when I went of BCP I didnt have a cycle for over 5 months! I thought I would never get a BFP, I honestly believe it is the acupuncture and herbs that have helped me. I am going to keep the acupuncture up for the 1st trimester at least.

Broody  I am more than happy to add my chart I am just not to sure how to lol. What do I do? 

Working/Future  Any words of wisdom for me? I am so scared I am going to do a test and it will be negative or AF will turn up lol.

How is everyone else? Mrsg what is going on with you, when are you testing?

Where is everyone else in their cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

Lol, it's very easy! Are you on FF? In the top right click on Sharing, then Get Code and then copy the bbCode and paste it in here! :thumbup: Hope that helps!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ps meant to ask you - what are you going to do about your spa booking?! Are there some treatments they can still give you now that you're pregnant (yay!:dance:) or are you going to cancel?

As for me, temps going up so fairly sure I've ov'd. Think it was cd14... We bd'd cd10 and cd12 but DH was feeling really sick cd14 so bd'd the morning of cd15 instead, hope that covers us but wasn't ideal really...


----------



## MrsG2010

Cycle 8, 10DPO, CD32.

Temp dropped a bit (probably on the way to outsville). 

I took a test this morning. A familiar sight -- BFN. 

I know I'm really not "out" yet but I did take a hit to my confidence and optimism. I know I have a "plan" and will get some blood work done next month. But I don't want to go do blood work. I'm afraid to take even one step down infertility road!! ahhhh 

Anyway, I'm fine! How is everyone else doing? MrsBea when you are feeling it - you have to change your status. And add some fun tickers. And all that wonderful stuff. :thumbup:

How are our new gals doing?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Futuremommy1

MrsB I think you worry from the moment you get a BFP till the end of time. So no need to worry about worrying 

i think i ended up taking 5 tests. And the two frer tests I still have (cause the lines don't disappear), i know disgusting.

MrsG it's when I had a "plan" that I got my good news  And didn't MrsB have a slight dip before her bfp? I don't temp so I don't know but I've got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## workingttc

MrsB, I agree with Future - worrying is normal, and it will probably be a part of your life forever now (since I'm sure it only gets worse once the baby is born!). I was really, really wrecked by anxiety (and am still not worry free by any means--hoping to be better after 12 weeks passes), more I think than the average person, so much so that my family and friends forbade me from going on google. So that would be my advice...If you are a worrier by nature - do NOT do google searches for anything that might be negative about early pregnancy. I had no reason to worry (no spotting, frequent ultrasounds that went great) and I still was a complete wreck, and I think it really was all from excessively reading on google about what can go wrong. I recognize that some people are better equiped to deal with that, and some might even find it comforting, but for me it was a disaster - so that's my advice - step away from the internet! I'd buy one or two books (I like What to Expect When You're Expecting) and read only those or ask your doctor when you have questions. A friend (who is also a crazy :wacko: worrier like I am) gave me that advice and I think it was brilliant. Worrying is normal, but there's no reason to cause yourself additional worry until you have something to worry about! Soooo excited for you, and I hope to see a few tickers soon!!

Oh, and I took like 20 tests...Some day, I'll take a picture of the whole spectrum and post it on here...I still have them in a drawer (really hoping DH doesn't stumble across that....:blush:) I swear I'm not as neurotic as I sound!

Broody, yay for OV, I hope this tww is your last!

MrsG, sorry about the temp drop. But I think you may have ovulated a day later than FF said, which would make the drop less significant...I think having a plan is good - like Future, i had a plan the month I got my BFP too (well I'd even gone to see my doc, so I'd taken a step toward making the plan happen). Hang in there!


----------



## MrsBea23

Ok here is my chart:

My Ovulation Chart 

Broody - I think that is still enough bd'ing to catch that egg don't worry (might be more likely to get a girl yay). 
I am keeping my spa booking I can still get the treatments it is just the facilities that will be a problem. I think I will still be able to go into the hanam and I have a plan for the sauna and steam rooms I am going to say I am hungover and feel to ill for them lol and I will go hang out in the ininfity pool while the other girls are in the steam rooms and things. I can also still do the different showers and things so still looking forward to it.

Mrsg - I hope you are not out this month. For me I pushed for the testing way early and I am glad I did because that is when they said I had PCOS so I started exercising again and eating better and things and managed to get myself back on track, if I hadn't know I could still be without a cycle now. So if they did find anything (although hopefully not) then at least you could work towards sorting it out.

Future - ha ha thanks I won't worry about the fact I am worrying about every little twinge at the moment.

Working - Thanks I will go and have a look this wekeend and get a book, I need one anyway since I know lots about TTC but nothing about pregnancy lol. I have bought some tests so I will do those for the next few days and if I am still pg by Sunday I can at least stop worrying about it being a chemical.


----------



## workingttc

MrsBea-also wanted to say you're going to feel a lot of twinges/random pains and cramps during the first few weeks - I had them through week 6, and then sporadically in week 7. It's totally normal, so try not to worry about those, even though they can be a bit nervewracking sometimes!


----------



## Futuremommy1

nerve wracking isn't even the word!!!! yesterday i felt great....today i have cramps and aches and of course i'm back to going to the bathroom every hour to check :-(


----------



## workingttc

I know!! I was the same way. They pretty much stopped for me by the end of week 7, so hopefully you only have a bit more than a week left. Almost to 6 weeks!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yay!!!! I hope it's the same for me. How are you feeling? What do I have to look forward to?


----------



## workingttc

:) I don't think I've had a very typical experience (which may explain my paranoia!). I haven't had bad MS at all - basically just felt assy all day (mild nausea, which was alleviated by eating) - from about the start of week 7 until week 9. this week, it's been off and on, with tiredness still but not as much queasiness....I keep telling DH that I'd feel better if I were puking all the time! But he reminds me of what our doctor (and just about everyone else!) has told us, which is that everyone is different, and not everyone gets bad symptoms. Anyway, I'm sure you're already feeling the tiredness - I'd say more of that is a definite. My BBs are bigger as well (though I am barely a B to begin with, so no huge changes). Possibly you'll get my weird type of MS, I've heard of others having it - it basically means you end up eating a lot more to keep the nausea away! If you do, I'd say it's definitely better than the alternative! I work full time long hours also--can't remember if your new job is like that as well?--so if I had really bad MS that would be tough.

Anyway, sorry for the long-winded response. How are you feeling?


----------



## Futuremommy1

I'm not as tired as I was the first time so not sure. I yawn a lot but don't need a nap per se. I am very queasy and it's usually after i eat. Although the smells coming out of the kitchen at work are DISGUSTING. I haven't thrown up yet but I pretty much feel sick all the time. I don't work long hours just a regular 8 day and with flexibility so if i want to come in a 7am or 9am it doesn't matter so that's helpful. 

The heartburn is starting to ease. The constipation and gas i think are causing the cramps. My breasts are all kinds of sore and big. I'm filling a 36dd to capacity and i can imagine i'll be falling out of that soon. 

Ladies doesn't pregnancy just sound WONDERFUL :rofl: it's amazing what we beg for, plan, try to manipulate and everything else that gets us to feeling like this.


----------



## GettingBroody

Futuremommy1 said:


> Ladies doesn't pregnancy just sound WONDERFUL :rofl: it's amazing what we beg for, plan, try to manipulate and everything else that gets us to feeling like this.

:rofl: Yes you really are selling it well Future!! It's funny how I am actually looking forward to feeling like crap all day!! :haha: Its lovely to read about both of your pregnancy symptoms though :D Makes a change from my imaginary 2ww ones!:blush: 

Is it beginning to feel a bit more real yet MrsB?! Tried the link to your chart but it didn't work :nope: Are you sure you pasted the bbCode? :shrug:

So how's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

hmm not sure this one is bb for sure though.

My Ovulation Chart 

Working - you read my mind with the cramping lol.

I still feel like it could be a chemical so I am not getting too excited yet, if I make it through the weekend and still get a + test then I will start to get excited.

It is great to hear all your symptoms ladies really helpful.


----------



## Futuremommy1

well i'm happy to help and I can't wait till all of you are with us! Misery loves company 

Broody the tww one's aren't imaginary  what are your symptoms?


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> hmm not sure this one is bb for sure though.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yep, that one worked :thumbup: Wow, FF put your cover line really high this month! So even though your temps were definitely falling they never fell as low as last cycle...Interesting chart!


----------



## GettingBroody

Futuremommy1 said:


> Broody the tww one's aren't imaginary  what are your symptoms?

Oh, none yet this month! Think it's still a little bit too early for that, real or imaginary! Had plenty other months tho!


----------



## workingttc

That is a pretty amazing chart MrsB - that should be very encouraging for ladies whose temps drop, to show that you can still get that rise and a BFP!!! Yay!! 

Broody, FX'd!!!!


----------



## BabyStep

Hi All,

I was skimming though the posts..boy! this thread has lot ;) and would like to jump right in. First of all, congratulations to MrsB! You do give the rest of us a lot of hope and encouragement. 

A little bit about me: I am 30 years old and have been TTC for the last 7 months. Just like how others felt, I thought it is going to happen as soon as I start trying. Since then, life has been quite stressful and upsetting. Every month there is hope and then there is the crashing of all hopes. It leaves me feeling depressed, hopeless, sad, angry... My gyn says I might have PCOS and insulin resistant and wants to put me on Metformin. I am overweight but have made significant changes in my diet and exercise. I even got a trainer! But haven't had much luck with losing weight ... lost only 8 lbs since the last 4 months. My friends seem to make a small dietary adjustment and boom! loses 10 lbs in a month. Not me! Anyways, I am trying to see if I can lose some more weight in the next couple of cycles and if I can get ovulation and period thing going on a regular basis. Else, I will have to take the Metformin/Clomid route. 

So, here's me venting out and trying to find some comfort in you all!


----------



## workingttc

Welcome Babystep - you've come to the right place! This is a great group, with lots of us in your shoes (or formerly in your shoes). This process is terribly heartbreaking and frustrating - this group of ladies is the a godsend!!

:dust:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Ditto everything working said :). 

Welcome baby step!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, hope everyone is well 

welcome babystep hope you like the thread, all the ladies are really supportive.:flower:

Its lovely to read through and read about all the BFP;s that have happened lately. MrsBea congratulations on your official BFP. :dance:Must be a surreal feeling. 
i can imagine how worried each of you lucky ladies with hoping the lil bean sticks. I guess those weird 1st trimester threads wouldn't help with calming the nerves. Not everyone has bad news so I say still with the positive vibes as its good for the baby as well as the mummy :hugs:


As for me, I had a meltdown 2 days ago and lost all hope. :nope:On the day i got my +OPK i pretty much hounded my DH that we HAD to start BDing because of OV, etc. 
He got cold feet and couldn't seal the deal (so to speak). He said it felt unnatural doing it when he feels forced! I had a hysterical attack and lost the plot. :sad2:
The next day he told me that all my hysteria is really stressing him out so i cruelly told him to find himself a younger, more relaxed and calm chick to impregnate!!!! (I know what a psycho!)

Poor thing was really upset with me and didn't talk to me much last night. I felt like a failure and didn't bother with POAS, herbs, FF or logging into BnB as I was so depressed. 
Early morning we were back in the BD mode but I feel like i have blown my chances this month due to my hysteria. Too much psychoness and not enough BDing!!!! Im on CD17 probably dpo 1 and pretty much have missed the window:dohh:

I feel better right now. I have a couple of friends coming over tonight, my age but not TTC so it might help with calming my TTC mania.:wacko:

For those who read this essay thanks for listening x


----------



## MrsBea23

Babystep - Welcome, glad you found us.

Broody - I haven't had any symptoms really just heartburn so that could be a good thing, fx'd for you.

Aleja - Oh hun sorry you are having a rough time, I think sometimes we forget it is quite hard on them as well. 
Don't worry I have mental break downs at DH all the time (not even about TTC, I'm just a bit nuts lol) and he is still around.
Do you temp? For me personally when I get a + (well as close as I get) I don't usually O for 2 days so maybe you actually O later than you think and this might be the month after all.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Aleja, sorry you're having a rubbish time at the mo. The whole TTC thing does turn me into a bit of a psycho at times too. I definitely think that hubby and i argue more which is upsetting as it seems to originate from me and my stresses. Definitely have some time out, a girly chat can really help or maybe treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Aleja, sending you lots of :hugs: TTC definitely does funny things to us, please don't think that you're the only one, at times bd'ing at the right time feels like a chore and I'd much rather just roll over and go to sleep:blush: I also worry a bit that DH will start to feel like I only want him for his :spermy:!! The sooner we all get our :bfp:s the sooner the madness can stop! Surely that's reason enough for Mother Nature to oblige us!!! I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you that you've caught the eggie, I'm sure you haven't ruined your chances. Hope you're feeling a bit better now and ready to for the wonderful 2ww!!! More :hugs: and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Baby Step!!! :hi: Hopefully you'll enjoy being part of this group as much as the rest of us do...we all know exactly how frustrating it is to keep trying month after month - try and stay positive! We've had 3 :bfp:s here quite recently so fx'd you'll be one of the next batch! :dust:

Are you back from your hols Cupcake? Did you have a good time?!


----------



## cupcakesarah

GettingBroody said:


> , please don't think that you're the only one, at times bd'ing at the right time feels like a chore and I'd much rather just roll over and go to sleep:blush: I also worry a bit that DH will start to feel like I only want him for his :spermy:!!


Glad i'm not the only one then that just wants to go to sleep some of the time. I think it's not only our other halfs that feel like performing monkeys most of the time. Perhaps TTC would be easier if i was a raving nymphomaniac! Don't get me wrong it's not that i don't want to have sex with my hubby it's just the 'having to do it at certain times that kills me',


----------



## Futuremommy1

oh ladies i feel you. Aleja we've all been there. One piece of advice that works for some is don't mention anything about ovulating or fertile time to your dh. When you get the positive just attack him and when he asks you're just horny and you want him. For some men they don't need or want to know the details  whenever my hubby acts like he might not be too into it I just start with oral and he's like putty in my hands. 

Since DH and I had been ttc for 14 months and with our losses he's just as serious about getting pg as i was more so actually. So i told him at the beginning of my cycles when fertile time was and we agreed on a schedule and he'd initiate it most of the time. I'm really lucky with him. 

Today is our 7th year anniversary and although i've been hit very hard with MS as of yesterday and have no interest in going out to eat tonight i know he's happy that the reason is our little bean.

Aleja and you might have caught the egg. I personally get smiley's for 2 days and i ovulate the 3rd day so good luck


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone.

Welcome Babystep!

Hey Aleja, :hugs:


8/13/11 - 11DPO, CD33. BFN. Temp dropped .3. Ugh. I looked at MrsBea's chart and I'm hoping I follow her same pattern. Check it out:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GettingBroody

Could be a late implantation dip MrsG! Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - I think I would of had a BFN at 11dpo, fx'd for you.

Cupcake - how was you holiday?


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh MrsB, you put up a ticker!! Yay! Now you just need to change your status! :D Has it begun to sink in yet?! Have ye told anybody?


----------



## MrsBea23

I took another test today and it was quite a bit darker than yesterdays so I am feeling a bit more optimistic, usually I am very much a glass half full but I just don't want to get to excited just in case. I don't think I have the courage to change my status to pregnant yet.

I have told one girlfrind that I have been on this journey with because she knew what dpo I was and we where out last night and she would of known becasue I wasn't drinking!


----------



## MrsBea23

Future - Sorry forgot to say happy anniversary I hope you had a nice night in.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> I took another test today and it was quite a bit darker than yesterdays so I am feeling a bit more optimistic, usually I am very much a glass half full but I just don't want to get to excited just in case. I don't think I have the courage to change my status to pregnant yet.

That's perfectly understandable :hugs: Have you made an apt with your dr yet? I bet you'll feel less anxious once it's been confirmed by them... :dust:

And Happy Anniversary Future! Hope ye had a lovely night in! Next year ye'll have to get a babysitter if ye're heading out to celebrate!! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning. I'm up at 7am on a Sunday. I took my temp and it jumped up! 12DPO, CD34. But still crystal clear :bfn:

My Ovulation Chart 

:shrug:

If by some miracle, yesterday was implantation dip, then I have a couple days. And maybe I ov'd a day later than FF saying... I still have not had pre-AF "grumpy day" and my bbs have been slightly tender, not painful.

Nice looking ticker MrsBea.

How are you all?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, thanks for all the lovely words of encouragement, makes me feel more normal knowing that I am not the only one who turns into a crazy woman during ttc AND that I am not the only one who sometimes longs for:sleep: during the OV window!! :blush: My DH usually jokes about me just wanting him for his :spermy: but the other night he probably really did feel like a performing monkey:haha:

Wouldn't it be sooo much easier if we could just use turkey blasters during OV and just blast the :spermy: into our lady bits ? That way BD can just be sex again and we can :sleep: rather doing the mating call when we may not necessarily want to:haha:

futuremomma, congratulations on your anniversary. wow it really is great timing then for your little bean, and just think about it, next anniversary you will be a family of 3 :hugs:

mrsbea, cant wait till you change your status. but i can see why you are being reserved. I am like you too 'half glass full' - even now when i may still be in the running for a BFP this month (if i OV a couple of days after +OPK) , i'd rather not get my hopes up and just think of myself as being out of contention.

GL to all :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, MrsG, that's a nice rise! :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing your chart tomor! Sometimes logging into BnB feels like turning on a good soap opera - can't wait to see what happens next!!

Aleja, nice to hear you sounding more upbeat again :D When we finally have our :baby:s we'll look back and laugh at how crazy and panicked we were while ttc! Love the image of us all "doing the mating call"!!!! :rofl:

Hope everyone else is doing ok? :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, have ye seen this game?! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/igame/index.php Just got 65% - must go get some more practice!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks ladies! Dh and I went out to dinner and it was nice and I was able to eat :). I talked to a pharmacist yesterday about the extreme nausea I've been feeling and she suggested if it gets too bad to get a prescription from my dr. I really don't want to do that so I called my best friend and she suggested peppermints and ginger ale. I also found those sea bands (the kind people wear on cruises and stuff). Those three this have given me so much relief so I might be good.

MrsG. I'm waiting for your bfp. We like temp rises!!! 

MrsB. Yea I was the same about changing my status. I'll stay a lil bit pg until after the 13th week

Mk how are you?


----------



## GettingBroody

Futuremommy1 said:


> Thanks ladies! Dh and I went out to dinner and it was nice and I was able to eat :). I talked to a pharmacist yesterday about the extreme nausea I've been feeling and she suggested if it gets too bad to get a prescription from my dr. I really don't want to do that so I called my best friend and she suggested peppermints and ginger ale. I also found those sea bands (the kind people wear on cruises and stuff). Those three this have given me so much relief so I might be good.

Glad you're beginning to get your nausea under control :thumbup: I've read in other threads that lots of people swear by really sour sweets to help with ms... Have you tried those?


----------



## MrsBea23

Ooooh Mrsg great rise exciting times can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.

"Sometimes logging into BnB feels like turning on a good soap opera - can't wait to see what happens next!!"
Ha ha Broody you crack me. 
I haven't made an appointment with the doc yet I will get onto that tomorrow. 

Future - So pleased you had a nice night and you have found something to make you feel better.

Aleja - Turkey baster method is always an option there are other ladies on here who do it.

How is everyone else going?


----------



## mk8

Hello lovely ladies

So many posts. I feel so out of the loop. 

MrsG- I hope your chart is another one like Mrs B! Here's hoping for you!

I am loving the new comers. Welcome! I think I will upload the log I keep with the details of our new pals. Babystep- I keep a log of the ladies on here- when they began ttc, their cycles, what they have been trying etc. Feel free to message me your info and I will add you. I will then upload it as a post so everybody knows where everybody is at. 

Speak soon ladies. xx


----------



## cupcakesarah

Quick update on me, currently on cd10, so far have DTD on cd7 and cd9, plan on doing it cd11 tomorrow. Then hubby and i are on a mission and plan on DTD from wednesday onwards twice a day. As i'm off work i thought we may as well just bombard my body with spermies! Lets hope one gets through. Otherwise i give up because i don't know how much more i can do. Bought some preseed too and used that for first time last night, much amusement but not very romantic!

How's everyone else doing?

Ahh Mrs Bea, your baby is the size of a poppy seed - tiddly! I'm quite liking seeing these size tickers progress in size. Looking forward to seeing what comes after the prune Working.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls! Wow, I cannot believe how much I've missed! 

MrsG, I think you OV'd a day later than FF says...and I think your chart looks awesome! Uncanny how much like MrsBea's! FX'd!!!!

Aleja, I know I'm late to the advice train here, but I just want to echo the other girls and say you are so not alone. I had soooo many meltdowns, and so many times had DH accuse me of overplanning/overstressing, etc, which of course only made me more stressed out. I found that initially it helped just not to tell him when I was fertile, and just pretend like future said that i was just really horny. Later, as it started taking us a bit longer, i think it brought out his competitive side, though, and he got more involved in knowing about my cycles, and was even willing to let me dictate a "schedule" for the time around BD. there were still comments about taking the romance out of it, but he was a pretty good sport. it took a while though...and lots and lots of meltdowns before that! :hugs:

Cupcake, I have heard great things about preseed!! Let's hope it does the trick for you this month!

Future, happy anniversary, and sorry the MS is bad - but it must be reassuring to know your bean is healthy because of it! (i was wishing for bad MS for the first several weeks for that reason!). i've had lots of friends who swear by the sea bands.

As for me, I felt great yesterday morning for the first time in a while. Went for a big long hike with some friends, and i think i just overdid it, because fatigue and nausea were back today with a vengeance...ah well.

Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hope your plan works Cupcake!! I was going to buy some preseed this month but never got around to it! Will get it next month if af arrives... Enjoy the bd'ing! :winkwink:

Mk8, yeah there's a lot going on here these days! If you don't log on for a day or two you miss loads! 

Sorry, you're not feeling well today Working :-( Hope you get the chance to put your feet up and relax :flower:

MrsG, how was your temp this morning? Eagerly awaiting an update!:haha:

:hi: to everyone else!!

Afm, am a bit confused about one of my temps last week... On Fri I woke up really early, thought it was about 4 or 5 but don't think I checked the time and it was still dark so could well have been the middle of the night:dohh: Took my temp then out of habit (36.3) and then went instantly back to sleep (I was only barely awake to begin with!) Woke again at 7ish and temp was 36.5... My problem is depending on which temp I put into FF it changes my ov day. 36.5 gives me ov on cd15 (which suits me better because we bd'd that day lol!) and 36.3 makes it cd16. Now I know it really doesn't matter because there's nothing I can do to change the actual ov day (regardless of what temps I feed into FF :haha:) and it's too late to get some extra bd'ing in now but just wondering which temp ye would have used?!! :shrug: Definitely ordering more opks for next month, they make it much easier to pinpoint the date!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
hope everyone is well. Some of us are in 2ww wait, others waiting for OV, a couple of BFPs and it makes for a nice mixture of situations. i'm now in the 2ww and surprisingly feeling okay about it. i am probably not getting Mr Storky this month but i will think of September and take the advice that all you ladies have said - to keep DH out of the loop (to some degree) about my POAS obsession and OV mania. 

I was actually joking about the turkey blaster so I was cracking up when I read that it is a method used!! Wow what would DH say about that one???:rofl: "Honey, can you blast your :spermy:into this apparatus, so I can get a BPF?" :yellowcard: I think for now I will continue the mating call and leave the kitchen apparatus alone :haha:

to the BFP ladies hope the nausea calms down soon and i feel better. I guess it must feel real now with the symptoms. As much as it must be completely annoying and frustrating to feel sick with MS i am still looking forward to it just as it will be a reminder that its all happening. (You ladies may disagree with this now that u know what its like!!!) :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Good morning. I'll run through the last few posts above me. :)

Cupcake - Good luck! I've been saying I'm going to buy Preseed or Conceive+ for months now and keep chickening out. !? 

Working - I wondered about my Ov date also. ?? Hope you and your prune bean are doing well today. A hike! Good for you! 

Getting - I would probably use the 2nd temp if it was me because you know what time you took it (assume it's close to your normal time). But that's a tough one! I had a similar situation recently around 2DPO. The 98 vs 97.3 debate. Now that I'm further along, I've changed it from 98 to 97.3 and it didn't change my Ov date so I changed it back to 98!

Aleja - Welcome to the 2WW. Hope you enjoy your stay! :)

As for me, eh. I took my temp 97.9. So still fairly high but it looks like a downward slope. Also :bfn: for the 4th day in the row. Today is CD35, 13DPO. And my bbs hurt extra today. Just like they normally would. :nope:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GettingBroody

By the way, to all our :bfp: ladies - are any of ye thinking of doing a journal on here? I never started a ttc one but I think a pregnancy one might be nice to do when I get my :bfp: (which will hopefully be this month if the amount of baby dust floating around this place recently is anything to go by!!:haha:) It would be lovely to read back on once :baby: is born... If any of you do decide to start one make sure to let us know so we can stalk you!!!! :D

Aleja, when is your af due? I think we're fairly close in our cycles... I'm due on the 25th or 26th depending on which temp I put into FF for last Fri :dohh:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, MrsG you must've posted as I was typing... Your temp is still well above the cover line so keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you! Here's hoping that nasty :witch: gets lost on the way...! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Cupcake - Good luck! I've been saying I'm going to buy Preseed or Conceive+ for months now and keep chickening out. !?

I know what you mean! Sounds kinda messy!!!:haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

I used preseed and the first month i used it at O time I got my BFP so I'm all for it. 

Working I know how you feel. Some days I'm great. And other days I just walk around waiting to throw up. My mom told me saturday that she was pretty miserable her whole first trimester with all of us (she had 4 kids). So I'm guessing I'll be similar so I'm counting down the days till the end of the 1st tri. 

Broody, i thought about doing a journal but i'm so negative about these symptoms i don't want to bring anyone down  I'm a bit jealous of the ladies who don't have symptoms. I'm trying to be positive and all and I really do feel like I"m bringing home a happy and healthy baby in April but these symptoms really are kicking my butt and I like to think i have a high pain threshold....

MrsG NO downward slope. It's still high  that's all that matters. Remember there are plenty of women who don't get a bfp till like 16dpo and knowing early isn't all that its cracked up to be.

aleja yes there are women here who do the turkey baster method or sometimes with a syringe. I was talking to my friend and I told her that I couldn't get to that point. I'd have to have a doctor do that for me cause in my own home there will only be sex to make a baby. I don't want it to become a lab. It's bad enough i pee on sticks every month. I refuse to take the old fashioned way of babymaking out. 

cupcake that sounds like a good plan. Dh had to take control of our BD schedule this last time and apparently I should let him do it more often since he got a bfp the first time  as he likes to think.

MrsB how are you feeling? Is it still sinking in? I can't lie the MS is what convinced it for me. I didn't have it the previous two times. Have you made your first appointment?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Future do you mind me asking what your hubby's bd schedule was?


----------



## Futuremommy1

cupcakesarah said:


> Future do you mind me asking what your hubby's bd schedule was?

looking back on it, it actually wasn't that much  
Af was here from cd 1-5 
I had acupuncture on cd 6 
DH had acupuncture on cd 11
we bd'd on cd 9, 13,14,15. (used Preseed all 4 times)
I O'd on cd 15 
got my bfp on cd 24

:flower: Hope this helps


----------



## Futuremommy1

FYI I only told him when I got a smiley face on opk and the first one was on cd13


----------



## cupcakesarah

Just goes to show you don't need to donut that much. But I'm still going to give the bombardment method a go!


----------



## BabyStep

Dear Ladies! Thank you so much for all the warm welcome. I want to give you all a big big :hugs: Finally I feel I have someone to talk to. Last cycle and this cycle I got a :) (+ OPK) using the clearblue digital on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. However, last cycle, I didn't get AF untill CD 42. So, that kinda bothered me this cycle, and although I got :) on CD 14 when I was still having creamy CM, I decided to keep my eyes open for any change in CM. Also, I didn't notice any shift in BBT after CD 14 (if that OPK was correct, I should've seen something by now). For the last couple of days I am noticing watery/ewcm and started testing using a non-digital OPK. I still didn't get a sure + yet, but I am seeing a faint second line. This is giving me some hope and I really really pray that I get a good solid second line in the next couple of days. But, more that that I am happy I didn't rely of the digital OPK this month.

The gist is...don't rely completely on digital OPKs...the old methods of charting and keeping track of CM might be the best way to go. I also got a copy of "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" and its got amazing info. I wish I had known all this 6 months ago when I started TTC. Anyways, better late than never I guess.


----------



## BabyStep

Futuremommy1 said:


> cupcakesarah said:
> 
> 
> Future do you mind me asking what your hubby's bd schedule was?
> 
> looking back on it, it actually wasn't that much
> Af was here from cd 1-5
> I had acupuncture on cd 6
> DH had acupuncture on cd 11
> we bd'd on cd 9, 13,14,15. (used Preseed all 4 times)
> I O'd on cd 15
> got my bfp on cd 24
> 
> :flower: Hope this helpsClick to expand...

Congrats Futuremommy!!!! Lots and lots of good wishes to you! :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Evening everyone,

It has been busy on here today, I can't see all the posts when i'm in advanced :haha:. If I miss anyone I'm sorry.

Mrsg - You are definitely still in I really hope this is it for you.

Broody - If it was me I would take the later time that is your usual wake up time, that is what I have always done when temping. I don't think I will do a journal just not something I think I would look back at, but I will follow yours when you start it :thumbup: (hopefully this month).

Working - Good job on the hike, I didn't go to the gym tonight and now I feel a bit rubbish back to it tomorrow though. 

Future - Sorry your MS is so bad doesn't sound like fun hopefully it will be over soon. I don't have any symptoms and I just have a dreaded feeling I could loose it anyday but I am sure that is me just being mental sigh, I did a HPT this morning and it was the strongest yet so I should really be more optimistic. I couldn't get into the doctor until Thursday week so I will be 6 weeks by then, I really hope I can get a scan in before I head off on hols in 3 weeks. 

Babystep - I have never had a + OPK so I totally agree that you can't rely on them. Hope that O comes soon.

Cupcake - We bd'd cd 10,12,14 and 15 and I o'd on the 16th but DH was away in Belgium so we didn't bd again until cd 20! We didn't even use concieve + because DH hates it but I don't get cm at all ever so I guess it can just happen sometimes without everything being perfect! Good luck.

Mk - :hi:

Isn't it funny I can come on here and post every day but it takes me weeks to reply to emails from friends on the other side of the world :wacko:.


----------



## BabyStep

Thanks MrsBea! I was relying so much on OPK for the last 3 cycles! I wouldn't even BD if the OPK wasn't turning + :( How I regret it now.... I am so glad I started using such forums...so much info that I didn't have... I was feeling that I had a problem since OPK wasn't working for me. Glad to hear that you had a problem with them too MrsBea. That does give me some relief and tons and tons of hope!! :)


----------



## MrsG2010

hey everyone - thanks for well wishes! I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. Dreaded 14DPO. :shrug:


----------



## mk8

I await the good news Mrs g, hope this is it!

How is everybody?

Cupcake, how's the marathon sex coming along? HEE hee.

MAmas to be, how are you all doing today?

BRoody, anything new hun?

BAby, aleja, hope you are both well. 

WHo have I missed?

Nothing new from me. WAiting to ov. PLanning big holiday to china next month!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Morning everyone. MrsG fingers crossed for you today. 

Mk8 sexathon going well, bd so far cd7, cd9 and cd11 the last two with preseed. Day of rest today!!! Then tomorrow that's when my app turns green to indicate fertile window so going to bd for the next 5 days in a row. Hubby being very cooperative with plan and up for it so that's good! Let's hope it works.

Got someone coming to view our house today so that's exciting, need to get tidying before she arrives. 

How's the tww going for those in that stage? Any symptoms ??


----------



## MrsBea23

Morning everyone,

MK - Are you going to China next month? If so you kept that quiet, where are you going what are your plans?


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning everyone!! :hi:

My temp dropped from 36.7 to 36.5 today and FF moved my ov date to cd17!!!:wacko: Very confused! Hope that's wrong because we bd'd the morning of cd15 but nothing cd16,17,18 :nope: as I thought I'd ov'd on cd14 :shrug: Just have to wait and see now *sigh*


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
hope you are all well. Wow I am trying to keep up with the activity. I totally agree with you MrsBea, I feel like i have slightly neglected some of my own friends in favour of Bnb chat..oops signs of fanaticism?:headspin:

Mk - China. That is brilliant, how long? where are you going?? tell all please!:happydance:

Future - The turkey blasting method is still spinning me out. Hopefully it will not come to this. Surely not when DH is a perfectly functioning male.:serenade:

Getting broody - my AF is due around 31st August as i have a longer cycle at 33 days (or more sometimes). 

Not sure who made the comment about preseed but i have used conceive plus and it freaks me -I also chicken out from using it as it did get a bit slippery there.:wacko:

P.S. to the BFP ladies thanks for posting your BD schedules. Makes me feel like i didn't completely bomb out this month with lack of action. Well i guess it only takes Once and maybe the only time we did BD during OV could have been the lucky 1:haha:

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk - China! How exciting!!

Getting... Ugh! I can't tell either. Charting can be frustrating and I'm not that great at interpreting. It could be in the 14/15 area.... 

Aleja - I'm a 33+ cycle too. Annoying, right? Right now I sit at 36. Though last month was 30. What the heck?

Cupcake, looks like a good BD plan! Go get 'em! 

As for me, CD36, 14DPO (maybe 13??).... BFN. Temp stayed the same. Wasted another HPT. Getting grumpier each day.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies!

mk China sounds wonderful. What part? 2 weeks till my trip to California I can't wait!

Broody i have no idea about your temp. I played that game and apparently I'm really good at guessing when FF says o is but what does that say :shrug:

MrsG they are never wasted! Remember some ladies don't see a positive pg test till 5 weeks. All perfectly normal so we're still having PMA. I can't lie having a really good friend who is an ob/gyn helps my nerves. When I'm wondering about something I just send her a quick text and if she's not with a patient she answers me right back or we just talk that night. If I could I'd have her deliver my baby. I told DH if we ever have triplets she definitely would :winkwink:

aleja the second time i got pregnant i think we only had sex once that month so you are always still in the game unless there's no sex. Fx'd

cupcake keep up the :sex: ! and it's great your hubby is all for the schedule. it makes it easier.


baby i hope you caught your egg! fx'd 

AFM nausea is really kicking my butt. I'm not productive at all IRL so my doctor called in zofran. I can't pick it up till tomorrow. :growlmad: but hopefully it helps. I can only imagine what my new coworkers think of me. I can't fit any of my clothes, I dont' eat lunch with them cause the smells are not even remotely bearable. I go home and don't do anything but lay on the couch with the hope that nothing comes up. 6 more weeks then I can say goodbye to the 1st tri.


----------



## addab

Hey all, sorry been away for a while, same ol story busy, busy busy! Gosh my whole family thinks I&#8217;m insane doing 2 jobs and studing at the same time. My sister is convinced that once I slow down, I&#8217;ll conceive!! Wish it was that simple ;-(

MraB &#8211; whoooooooohooooooooooo sooooooooo pleased for you. The moment I saw how long this thread had gotten to I just said to myself that bet someone has gotten their BFP. Hun, be optimistic and completely trust God that this one would stay&#8230;.fx&#8217;d for you my darling

Welcome to all the new ladies &#8211; 

Babystep &#8211; I soo echo your sentiments re the CBFM, this month its just went bonkers for me. Up to CD14 it was showing low and then suddenly CD15 it showed me an egg??? Anyways, I was meant to start temping but due to my work schedule this week, it just hasn&#8217;t been practical

MrsG &#8211; hope you are still in this month, never say never!

Cupcake u crack me up&#8230;keep up the sexaton!

MK - China, take me with you!!!!!!!! Sounds fun, heard its really fast paced out there, be careful and have loads of fun

I use conceive plus and I think its OK, hubby doesn't like us using it as he thinks its "unnatural" but it really does help me as I tend to be quite dry & hubby can last like forever, lol - TMI (sorry)

& everyone else hope you guys doing good, hang on girls it&#8217;ll be our time soon, before December fx&#8217;d&#8230;.xx


----------



## addab

PS: Future so sorry bout the sickness,heard ginger biscuits help...


----------



## MrsBea23

Broody - FF did that to me this month as well it 1st told me O'd on the Wednesday but then it moved it to the Friday and I had bd'd the Wed & Thurs so was gutted, that part of your chart could be mine. I think you still bd'd enough to catch it.

Cupcake - How did the viewing go? Where are you moving too?

Aleja - Yup it only takes one you are totally in with a chance. I have definitiely become far too obsessed with bnb, I think I need to cut down to only coming on every other day rather than every hour lol. 

Future - I hope the Zofran (is that right?) works for you and you feel better soon.

Mrsg - I really hope tomorrow brings results.

Adda - Thanks so much hun. Wow what a hectic schedule you have I really hope it doesn't stop you getting that BFP soon.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Viewing went well, she's a young teacher, came with her Mum and is coming back for a second viewing with her Dad tomorrow so here's hoping. Guess I'll be cleaning the house again in the morning. I was hoping for a sleep in. We're just looking for a bigger house nearer to hubby's parents. We currently live in our 2 bed house that hubby bought as a single man. We're not in any hurry to move (as no bun in the oven) and haven't found anywhere we want to buy. Although a few places are building new houses so we're looking to see what happens with those developments!

What's zofran? Have I missed something?

Future hope the ms improves. My friend ordered some hard boiled ginger sweets off the Internet to take away the nausea.


----------



## Futuremommy1

cupcake good luck with the second viewing...

Yes MrsB it's zofran, cupcake it's an anti-nausea medication prescribed here in the states for morning sickness. A lot of women like it but quite a few say it's easy to become immune to it. So I'm hoping not to have to take it too often. I just need to be productive while at work and maybe an hour or two at home so I can help DH unpack and get our place in order. I didnt' pack not one box barely. He's done everything. I'm so thankful for him but I want to help I just feel like crap most of the time.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
One of my closest friends has become a 1st time mummy at age 34. She is one of those lucky gals who conceived in 3 cycles...sigh....
I am so happy and excited for her but why do i feel like this ??:confused: and this :shy:

Probably because i have another friend's baby shower on the weekend AND yet another friend is due to have her baby within days.:shrug:

Must say my mantra: "I will have a BFP by December"...
"I will have a BFP by December"
"I will have a ....."

:haha:


----------



## aleja

MrsG2010 said:


> Mk - China! How exciting!!
> 
> Getting... Ugh! I can't tell either. Charting can be frustrating and I'm not that great at interpreting. It could be in the 14/15 area....
> 
> Aleja - I'm a 33+ cycle too. Annoying, right? Right now I sit at 36. Though last month was 30. What the heck?
> 
> Cupcake, looks like a good BD plan! Go get 'em!
> 
> As for me, CD36, 14DPO (maybe 13??).... BFN. Temp stayed the same. Wasted another HPT. Getting grumpier each day.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

hi mrsG, yeah what the heck with that?? as if our cycles are not long enough as it is!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Ughhh. So my temp went up .1 degree to 98.0. then BFN BFN BFN BFN BFN.

I am at 15DPO according to FF. Maybe 14DPO. What the heck. I feel as if AF is coming. :nope::nope::nope:

I'm with Aleja, Team DECEMBER! :coffee:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ahh Mrs G - i don't understand all the temping stuff as i don't do it. But you're not out till the witch comes along. Keep positive.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. Me again. So I'm trying to keep the Postive Attitude.

I was looking at my FF stats and how it says my high LP is 16 and my av LP is 15.

I went back through my charts. The LP that was 16 is on the month that I had the flu during ovulation week. So I kind of don't think that whole chart counts. 

I looked at all the other completed charts to look at LP.

Feb 23, my first chart. 36 days, LP 14
Mar 31 chart got messed up because my thermometers stopped working
May 5 chart is wonky flu chart
Jun 12, my other successfully completed chart. 30 days, LP 13.

Hmm that's not a lot of information to work with hahahaha. July chart --- Today is 15 and my temp raised a tiny bit. Maybe I'm still in???


----------



## addab

MrsG, you are still in hun...

Your and MrsB are so thorough in charting, I'm sure you'll get your BFP too; keep the positive vibes flowing....fx'd

hey everyone else, hope y'all doing good and enjoying the week.


----------



## workingttc

MrsG, you're definitely still in! What tests are you using?


----------



## Futuremommy1

I feel 5000 times better! Within a minute the zofran helped. I'm not 100% but I'm close. Oh my goodness I must be productive now....now I can eat


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - I have been doing quite allot of reading lately and I found a few articles that say if your HCG goes up slower then it will usually be a boy and a fast rise will be a girl so maybe you HCG levels are just rising slowly.

Aleja - I think we all feel like that don't worry it is prefectly normal. 

Future - that is great news glad it worked and you feel so good yay.

Cupcake - Good luck with the 2nd viewing.

Hello to everyone else :hi:


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Man there's a lot of activity. I like it! =) I am going to upload an update on where everybody is at soon. Been a bit tired but will do shortly. 

Mrsg- man, talk about suspense! I hope that this is it for you! 

Future- so pleased to hear that your ms has subsided. 

Working/MrsB- how are you pregnant ladies doing?

Aleja- I know it is tough but hang in there. PMA!

Cupcake- sexathon still going good? =)

Gettingbroody- whats new with you hun? Total pain when FF moves your O date. But ya know, I think you should be OK. BDing a couple of days before is just fine! Hope those swimmers are going for it olympic style!

addab- how are you doing?

Have I missed anybody? Hmm... apologies if I have!

As for me, CD14 and I took an OPK just now. Negative. Really negative. Weird- in the past cycles I have OPK'd (around 50% of my TTC cycles) I have got positives (or v near positives - by that I mean the two lines are kinda the same colour) on CD 14 or 15. When I got a positive on CD15, my OPK on CD14 would be pretty dark. What's going on? Am I not ovulating this cycle? Did I ovulate a lot earlier? I have only taken 4 OPKs this cycle (I *think* on CD7, 8, 10 and today: 14). Dont think I did ovulate earlier though as my temps didnt rise. Hmmm.... Have bloods this month, so I guess I will know for sure then.


----------



## Futuremommy1

just one thing i keep remembering the cycle before all my bfps was weird. Like this time I was a usual 33-35 day cycle girl but the cycle before this bfp it was 26 days. Out of the blue. The first time I got a bfp last year the month before I got this ridiculous headache it was so bad i had dh try and take me to the hospital but of course we had just moved there and couldn't find one...eventually it went away but it was a little scary and again out of the blue. I always say maybe it was my body getting ready for the cycle that I'd get my bfp. So YAY for weirdness


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, I just had a look at your chart - you are definitely still in the game!!! Really hope you get your :bfp: soon!

Mk8, that's strange about your opks...I had a look at your chart though and I wouldn't totally rule out cd12...see what your temps do tomor. It could also be that your having a slightly different surge to normal? When I use opks I see no second line for the majority of the time, then I might get a slight line on the evening of cd13, a dark line the morning/afternoon of cd14, faint again evening cd14 and totally gone cd15. :shrug: Or you could just be ovulating a little later than usual and your normal lines will start appearing soon. Either way keep up that bd'ing!!!

Addab, I had a moment exactly like yours a few weeks ago. Went for lunch with some old friends - 1 of them had her baby daughter with her and the other 2 are almost 9 months pregnant. They are all a few years older than me and they all conceived in the first month or two of trying. Was so depressed driving home afterwards :-( Really felt like it was never going to happen for me etc etc But that feeling has passed now and I'm back to pma!! I'm sure it'll hit a few more times between now and my :bfp: but we will all get there in the end! Some of us have just had to be a little bit more patient than others but think of how much sweeter that bfp will be after all the waiting! Go Team December!!! :dust:

Future, delighted you're feeling so much better hon! Three cheers for modern medicine!

:hi: to everyone else!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. 8pm on CD15 for me. Still in! I can't wait to go to bed and wake up and temp! It's crazy. :wacko: A few times today I thought "something" was coming. And by "something" I mean AF. But.... nothing.

Addab, thanks! Keeping positive isn't really "my thing." But I'm trying! haha :thumbup:

Working - Wondfo from Amazon.com I had 10. Now I've used 6. If my temps stay up for a few more days I'll go buy a "real" test. 

Future - Glad you're feeling better! 

MrsBea - Ahhh I'm still stuck in the 2WW! Slow rise... sounds great to me!! C'mon baby boy!!

MK - Suspense is killing me! I looked at your chart. Could be CD12. Or just a day or 2 behind. Mine changes every month. Charting can be pretty useless until the month is over sometimes!

Gettingbroody, hey thanks. :) How are you? Team December fo sho. !

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE for all your well wishes. Very much appreciated.


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. Looks like I'm first to post today. 

Well temp went up. But still BFN. 16DPO. CD 38.

For a SECOND. Maybe even less than a second I thought I saw something forming and went "Oh my God" and then it was gone. :dohh:

I temped like 15 or 20 min early today. My DH alarm went off at 6. Then I think I tried falling back asleep for 20 min then realized I wasn't going to and just temped. My DH keeps throwing my time off. I'm going to have to make it earlier next cycle. 

Anyway,

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## addab

MrsG the signs are still there....give it another day or two. We say NOOO to the wicked :af:

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks addab. First thing this morning I was feeling optimistic. Now, not so much. Getting BFP's past 16DPO seems to be really rare. This is so annoying.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Thanks addab. First thing this morning I was feeling optimistic. Now, not so much. Getting BFP's past 16DPO seems to be really rare. This is so annoying.

But it does happen to people...Just because it's rare doesn't mean it won't happen to you (just means it probably won't happen to all of us, lol!) Someone has to be part of the statistic no matter how small it is! (that sentence didn't come out right! Hope ye know what I mean! Can't think of a better way to word it :haha:)

So keep up the positivity :D Your chart is looking really good!! Although I can understand how frustrating it must be for you :growlmad: Bet you wish you could just sleep the day away and then when you wake up it'd be time for tomorrow's temp!:sleep: 

Hope your day passes nice and quickly with no sign of the evil :witch:!!


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Just in case the normal :dust: isn't enough for you here's a big batch of really strong stuff!! Use it well!!!
https://i.mnpls.com/816/81686.gif​


----------



## Futuremommy1

love the bucket o dust broody!

MrsG definitely is possible. When I first got the statistics abotu miscarriage I honestly thought well it won't be me and then they said the numbers for those who miscarry after hearing the hb and I again well that's just too tiny of a percentage for me to be apart of and low and behold I am part of that statistic. 

So in our little group I'll represent the number for early mc after hearing a hb and YOU can be part of the number of women who get their first bfp 16+ dpo how's that?

I love ready the stories of people who get to week 6 and they had no clue they were pg even after taking a test. GOOD LUCK!!!! and lots of :dust: 

mk i would read your chart but i have no idea what it all means...so i'm going to hope it's a bfp one how about that? :dust:

still feeling great ladies! 1 pill in 24 hours has changed my life. Now the paranoia sets in that my symptoms aren't disappearing cause there's a problem. :dohh::wacko::nope:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi Everyone

MrsG - keep the optimism, and that bucket of baby dust should help!

Future - glad you're feeling better, it can't be nice having MS

mk8 - what happened with your opk today, are we looking at a similar kind of time for af to be due (BUT NOT TO ARRIVE - THIS IS THE MONTH)

So the girl put some offers in on our house, but she's just being cheeky in her offers and hubby and i are agreed that we're not desperate to move (and have nowhere to move to) so we're just chilling out about it. If we lose the sale then it's not meant to be.

Been busy today, a-level results day and my little biologists did ok. Some very good, some bad (which were expected) so i'm happier than i was this morning. I slept so badly last night because i was nervous! How does that work - i'm meant to be the teacher. Then my friend and i came home and practiced making some cupcakes for the business we're trying to start and we've decided on a name for our business 'Boutique Bakwery'. We're not just cakes, we make breads too, hopefully it will take off and it's been a lovely day. Anyway the reason i'm saying this is because it was actually really nice to have a day or two where i haven't been constantly thinking about baby making (but don't worry i haven't forgotten entirely!).

Sexathon still going well - although it's not turned into a sexathon yet, that starts tonight. So far bd cd7, 9, 11, 13. Going to be doing it tonight cd14. This morning i had some EWCM but a negative OPK. Going to do another OPK tonight before bed and then again tomorrow. So i think ovulation is about to occur, which was as i expected.

Just a question do any of you worry about the position you have sex in? I personally prefer to be on top (sorry tmi) but obviously gravity is acting against me there even though it's a position i'm likely to orgasm in. So anyway close to ovulation we tends to have sex missionary which i'm not a massive fan of. How can it be a win win situation?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

mrs g- man the suspense is killing me. as the others say, there are people who get late bfps so hope youre one of them! 

broody- i love the bucket o dust! haha. how are you doing today?

future- good to hear that the ms is under control.

cupcake- def say no to cheeky offers. youre in no rush so dont let the cheekiness win. hopefully someone will offer a decent price. 

as for me, i took another opk today at noon and it was a lot darker. not positive, but darker so i guess im ovulating later this cycle. took another one just now (830pm - light - pee weak though!) as for weird temp charts, i have been having disturbed sleep patterns (getting up for the loo around 1-2hrs before i temp). also, i realised that i might have my big mouth hanging open when i temp because i am half asleep! haha


----------



## MrsG2010

thank you girls.... you guys are great. Especially love the bucket! How awesome!

943pm my time - still here. waiting. :coffee:

can't wait til I wake up in the morning! I meant to buy a different kind of preggo test for tomorrow but didn't get chance. So I'm doing Wondfo again tomorrow. 8 days in a row! I only have a few left!!

CMON 17DPO tomorrow!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, yay for almost pos opk! Good luck with the egg catching!!

Cupcake, I don't really worry about the position, just go with the flow really. I think bd'ing can get clinical enough as it is around ov time without worrying about that too...

MrsG, 17dpo...! :thumbup: Any update?!


----------



## MrsG2010

Temp dropped .7 so I didn't bother wasting a test.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw MrsG...:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks gettingbroody. I'm so disappointed. I feel like it's such a long wait. Today is CD39. Last cycle was 30 days. 

Ughhhhhhhhhh so disappointed. 

My plan: As soon as AF is officially here I'm going to order the conceive plus and move my ob/gyn appt. further away. Right now it's scheduled too close to finish another cycle. And then for approx 3 weeks until Ov time I'll need to busy myself with other things. 

Wow I'm really disappointed. Nothing like ruining a perfectly good Friday morning.

Positives: I get another try. 1 month that I can try to get my body in better health as far as eating well/exercising (I know I say this every time but maybe this time it will work!). Ummm.... ugh that's all I've got. :growlmad:

So I'm going to move my appt. 6 weeks away. I'm going to go for 12 lbs by then. That'll put me back in a normal BMI range. So maybe you girls could yell at me if I'm not doing it!


----------



## addab

Aww MrsG I hear you loud & clear about the feeling of disspoinment :hugs: - way to go on the alternative plan though keep positive and trying :thumbup:

I know you guys read more stats and books etc however are you just going by the temp drop? Do you feel like you could be pregnant ie a lot of preganancy symptoms? Maybe you can go and request a pregnancy blood test or is that not necessary?

Just a thought...xx


----------



## cupcakesarah

So what happens now MrsG - this sucks. Do you just have to wait for af to rear her ugly head? Feel bad for you, it's not nice getting your hopes up and then have evidence point towards the witch arriving.

I always say the exercising/healthy eating thing too, but never quite stick to it, like tonight i'm having wine because it's Friday night and I want to. So maybe we should log on here what we are actually doing, might be more motivational if someone else is also trying to regularly exercise etc?

Have your girls got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## GettingBroody

I so feel for you MrsG. It's so much harder when you've got your hopes up. Altho I've read on other threads that a sudden drop like yours in an otherwise good chart can be just a once off, based on how you slept, mouth open etc etc. It's the temps that drop gradually over a few days that usually point to af coming... So maybe you're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Oh MrsG, huge huge :hugs: That was the hardest part about temping for me - the months where I really got my hopes up only to have them (with my temps) come crashing down. It's just the worst feeling. I think your plan to work on your health is a good one though, and hopefully it will help take your mind of ttc a bit. I hope you can do something fun for yourself this weekend -- maybe some cocktails?!


----------



## MrsBea23

Sorry to hear that MrsG :hug:. 

I have been slacking a bit at the gym this week but going to make sure I get back to it next week you can be my gym buddy MrsG. I will be going at least Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks gals! I suppose it's possible I'm still in but ehhh I'm not counting on it. I haven't had any symptoms and all those BFNs are against me. Maybe next cycle will be lucky 9. 

I'm hoping to have perfectly pleasant weekend anyway. 

Who is due to test next? 

How are you guys? Yes, I would love to be "gym" buddies. My goal for next week is small. Walk 30 min at least 3 times. Got to start somewhere!


----------



## BabyStep

Sorry to hear that MrsG. Focusing on exercise helps...helps me take my mind off of incessant and obsessive worries :hugs:


----------



## mk8

I am sorry Mrs G. I really hope the temp drop was a one time thing for you.

Hope everybody else is doing ok today.

As for me... a weird thing happened. I am waiting to ovulate. CD16. Today, I took 3 (yes 3) Boots brand OPKs (Boots is a big pharmacy here in the UK) and all negative (though lines varied in colour). Took two more when I got home (10pm) and:
- One was a cheap OPK. Got a positive OPK.
- One was a Boots brand OPK. Got a negative OPK.
Both were dipped into the same pee pot. So what's with that?! I only ever used the more expensive ones one cycle and ran out before I got a positive. I did get a positive on the cheap OPKs that cycle. Thereafter, I have only used the cheap ones. I get positives on those. But now I am wondering whether the cheapie ones were telling lies. Which stick do I believe?! Am I ovulating? Have I ever ovulated? Bizarre. I am not concerned, more confused right now.


----------



## BabyStep

mk8 said:


> I am sorry Mrs G. I really hope the temp drop was a one time thing for you.
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing ok today.
> 
> As for me... a weird thing happened. I am waiting to ovulate. CD16. Today, I took 3 (yes 3) Boots brand OPKs (Boots is a big pharmacy here in the UK) and all negative (though lines varied in colour). Took two more when I got home (10pm) and:
> - One was a cheap OPK. Got a positive OPK.
> - One was a Boots brand OPK. Got a negative OPK.
> Both were dipped into the same pee pot. So what's with that?! I only ever used the more expensive ones one cycle and ran out before I got a positive. I did get a positive on the cheap OPKs that cycle. Thereafter, I have only used the cheap ones. I get positives on those. But now I am wondering whether the cheapie ones were telling lies. Which stick do I believe?! Am I ovulating? Have I ever ovulated? Bizarre. I am not concerned, more confused right now.

Goodness! OPKs suck!!!! The more I am learning about them, the more I am disliking them. Sometimes I wish we didn't have 'em :growlmad: I have been using those expensive Clearblue digital ones and got smileys with creamy CM and I am pretty sure I didn't ovulate that week! As if I didn't have enough crap to think and worry about....here comes the OPKs to pile some more! :wacko: Don't know what to think about them or suggest mk8...lets see what the other ladies think.


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm also waiting a positive OPK! I'm using nondigital clear blue ones. I thought I would have had a positive today or the day before. The app I downloaded said tomorrow is the day I'm most likely to ovulate but I don't know. I've always found them quite accurate but I'm confused this month. I usually only start using them a day or two before I think I might ovulate. I'm just hoping to get enough sperm around at ovulation to catch an egg. Maybe the sexthon has been wasted because i'm not ovulating, or maybe when I do it in the morning it will be positive. Sorry mk8 I started off wanting to be helpful to your post and instead I'm just rattling on about myself! Are you temping? If you are has that given any indication to ovulation???


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ps mrs g I love a bit of walking. Hubby and I have been trying to get out twice in the week and at the weekend. We do about an hour or so but it's lovely and really relaxing. I also like zumba on my wii but I haven't been doing that since before Ireland so that's a bit rubbish if me. And my aim this summer holiday was to lose some weight but that hasn't happened! Great!


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk - how odd. ?? I've only used Wondfo cheapies. I thought they seemed accurate but what do I know!? Ive never tried 2 different kinds on same day. That seems pretty crazy to me.

Cupcake,,,, It's already 9pm so today's walk didn't happen! Will have to try again another day.

DH was making me mad today. He's lucky it's not ov week! hahahaha

Looking like today is CD1. Bunch of b.s. :cry:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies

MrsG:hugs: who would have thought AF could become such an emotional pain in the butt each month...

i've missed out lots of activity over the last few days. cupcakes, your cupcake business sounds amazing..yummmmm

i agree with the opk debate, i have only used them for 2 months and i get so anxious when i don't get a postive reading...even now when i did get one i am sceptical that I OVed. 

I am in the 2ww now ...i have a baby shower today...i am trying to stay positive about it but i know most of the ladies going all have babies, toddlers, are pregnant, etc... i will just have to put on my brave face and enjoy it somehow :wacko:

hope everyone has a great weekend. 
i still have ages to go with testing...31st aug..seems like decades away.


PS I LOVE THE BUCKET x

:dust::dust:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

quick one... its my anniversary today. woo hoo! took another opk today - cheapie one and more expensive brand and both are positive. sooooo i guess the cheapo ones are a lot more sensitive that the pricier ones! thought id share. so i guess if you ladies get a positive opk on a cheap one, you may wish to take another test the day after as that could be when the true peak is. 

if i get preggers this month, we would have an anniversary baby. how cool would that be?! PMA! 

speak soon all, about to head out with hubby. hope everybody is enjoying the weekend. take it easy lovely ladies. x


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, an anniversary baby!!! Have a great day/evening mk8! :dust:

MrsG, sorry the :witch: seems to have arrived for you. :hugs:

Aleja, have fun at the baby shower! Hope you enjoy it and that it isn't too hard for you...

Cupcake, hope you ov soon! 

As for me, nothing new to report! Just playing the waiting game!:coffee: Af is due sometime between next thurs or sat depending on which of FFs dates I go with! I prefer to think I ov'd on the earlier date but so as not to get my hopes up unnecessarily I'm not going to expect af til Sat - otherwise I'll be a ball of nerves and thinking I'm late when I mightn't be!:wacko:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MK8 Happy Anniversary - got to be a lucky omen surely to have a positive opk (or two) today. I also got a positive opk this morning - yey. So guess the end is nigh on my sex mission! Hubby's getting tired bless him. So far BD cd7, 9, 11, 13, 14. Today is 15 - going to do it today and then tomorrow and Monday. Then i think you can definitely say i've given it my best shot, what with all the bd and the preseed.

Aleja - thanks about the business, hopefully it will work out but it's very very early planning days, need to actually put myself and my friend into action. We decided on bakery in the name so people would know we do more than just cupcakes - hoorah. Good luck for the baby shower too. I find it very hard to resist the green eyed monster around my friends/sister who are pregant and not feel a little depressed and shout to myself 'why isn't it my turn yet', but then i remember it's not my turn because the time isn't quite right yet and when it is, i'll be blessed and it will happen. My sis is due to have her c section a week on Tuesday so i'm going down next week to look after my nephew and take care of her before the baby arrives the following week. When she first told me she was pregnant to begin with i was so upset - because i just wanted to be able to turn round and say i was pregnant and this is her second and again she got pregnant 2nd month. Oh to have been one of those women. Anyway now i can't wait for my new niece or nephew, it's going to be fab.


----------



## MrsBea23

MK - Happy Anniversary so cool you are o'ing today has to be your month now.

cupcake - Good effort with all the BD you really can't of done anything more. My sister also got pg with both of hers as soon as she tried and my mum had my brother when I was 16! crazy the way we are so different in one family.

Fx'd crossed for both of you this month.

MrsG - So sorry AF got you, it was very late wasn't it do you think maybe it was a chemical (even though it wasn't showing up on the tests).

Aleja - All I can say is :wine: that is the only way I would get through it lol.

Broody - When are you going to test?

Baby (he he like from dirty dancing) - Maybe you should give the opk's a miss for a month and see how you feel, sorry I have forgotten do you temp?

:hi: everyone else


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsBea23 said:


> Broody - When are you going to test?

I really haven't a clue!!! Think I'll wait and see what my temps are doing next week...


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
mk happy anniversary and happy BDing. good timing for the POAS so fingers crossed x

the baby shower wasn't THAT bad as most of the guests didn't bring their babies, children etc so the conversation wasn't all about:baby:

I still feel a bit self conscious so the :wine: did come in handy. :haha:

cupcake - hope your sister's c section goes well and how exciting you will be aunty again soon. i became an aunty for the first time a few months ago and i love it. i was a bit shocked and upset when they announced the pregnancy..same reasons, "why hasnt it happened for me? etc etc" but my little nephew is absolutely adorable and when i now see him i can't believe the feelings of love i have for him :kiss:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend:flower:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Quiet today, everyone must be out enjoying the lovely sunshine. cd16 for me today, ovulated yesterday or today maybe. Think i might have broken my poor husband, either that or he's allergic to preseed! He's got a bit of a sore patch on his bits (sorry tmi). Must reconsider sexathon in future.


----------



## mk8

MORning girls

SOrry to hear hubby has got a sore patch cupcake. I'M sure he will be on the mend soon. 

Aleja, good to hear the baby shower was ok. It's tough being in those situations isn't it? I've had to distance myself from some friends a bit as I find it gets me down when I see their cute kids. I feel kinds bad but hey, gotta do what keeps you sane right?

BRoody, I really hope this week flies by for you and you end the week with a bfp!

HOpe everyone is doing well.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi everyone!

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY mk! I hope it was great and ended with lots of :sex:

Aleja I'm happy the shower wasn't so bad. The cool thing about moving all the time and working in an industry where I'm usually the youngest is I never have to worry about weddings or showers or anything like that. But then again if I want a shower I won't have anyone to invite oh well. I'm thinking of throwing my mom a shower for her and her friends. A grandma shower since this is her first.

cupcake me and dh did that once. Poor baby I hope it gets better. We had to use *lots* of lube for a while.

MrsG I'm sorry that :witch: showed up. :hugs: have you made an appt to see your doctor or a fs?

MrsB how are you and your appleseed doing? Your at the point when my MS slapped me in the face. I hope it doesn't happen to you! I did read lemonade was supposed to help so I'm grabbing lemons from the store today to make some.

Broody let us know what your temps do. Can't wait to see!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Sorry just had to share....i've sold my house! Yey. Oh my god, i have nowhere to live! Best get house hunting.


----------



## Futuremommy1

YAY Cupcake :happydance: How long do you have before closing?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

I'm so confused right now! :wacko: My average LP is 13 days... As ye know FF changed it's mind about my ov date this month. First it said cd15 which would mean af is due on Thurs, then it said cd17 which means af on Sat (if I go with lp of 13) But...just been to the loo and lots of brown cm????? Dunno what to think?! My first thought was IB but looking at my chart i think its poss that i might have ov'd on cd14 and af has just come a day early? Eugh! Totally wasn't expecting this, don't know how to feel now. My temp was really low yesterday but I wasn't at all worried cos I thought I was still mid 2ww, back up again today....:wacko: What do ye ladies think?!


----------



## mk8

I think you are still in the game broody. IT could be implantation bleeding and implantation temp dip. 
PMA!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks mk8. Heading over to my friends house for the evening, gonna have to stop myself running to the loo every 5 mins...


----------



## BabyStep

Hello ladies,

Trying to catch up with all the posts. 

MrsBea - I am temping but my chart is all over the place. I don't see any pattern yet.

Cupcake - hope your DH feels better and gets back on track. 

Broody - This is very exciting. It does seem like implantation bleeding and the dip points towards it. Good luck!! Hope this is finally it!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, babystep your temps look just like mine the first month I temped! Gave up in the end cos I just couldn't see a pattern and it was beginning to worry me! Tried again a few months later and was able to see a pattern fine. I think the worry of trying to temp at exactly the "right time" every day was causing me to sleep badly and that made my temps a bit crazy:wacko: Didnt use FF then or else I could send you a link... How long is your usual cycle? (apologies if you've already said this and I missed it...)


----------



## BabyStep

Broody, tell me about it :( My cycle is usually between 35-40 days. I'm on CD33. I got a smiley (I don't trust it) on CD 14...POAS last Thursday and got a BFN. I am going to test again by the end of this week. I have to be more rigorous about temping...I wasn't doing it at the same time everyday and I noticed that having a blanket on my feet (or not) significantly changes my BBT. I will try to be careful from next cycle. This is so frustrating Broody...I just feel like :cry: today!!


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: I have days like that too. A bit of a cry never did anyone any harm :sad2: Sometimes it's good to just let it all out :brat: 

Don't worry, we'll get there in the end. Hope you feel better soon. :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Great news about the house Cupcake!!! :dance: Was it the teacher who bought it in the end?


----------



## mk8

YAY to house sale Cupcake :)


----------



## MrsBea23

Cupcake - That is great news congrats. We rented for a while between selling and buying our next place just because we couldn't find anything we wanted to buy and that worked out really well because we didn't need to move on the actual day of the sale which was handy because there where issues on the day of completeion and we didn't complete that day (even though it was a new build) so don't stress if you don't find anything before you have to move out.

Broody - Sounds like it could be IB to me, hopefully your temp will go back up tomorrow and you will get your BFP in a couple of days. :happydance:

Baby - My temping was a total mess for the 1st couple of months but I got there in the end and I am sure you will or even better will get that BFP soon and won't have to worry about it.

Future - It is funny you should say that I had convinced myself that I have a blighted ovum because I have had absolutely no symptoms yet but today I was absolutely exhausted when I got home and couldn't even get the energy together to go to the gym and I had a slight nausea before dinner although I was fine after, I am just so pleased I finally felt something other than normal lol.

:hi: everyone else.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody I'm not really in the know about temping but I agree with others in the know that it could be implantation! Here's hoping.

As for me now in tww, worst part of the month. Hope it goes quickly. It always seems that the point from Af to ovulation is really quick then from ovulation to finding out takes forever. Think I did as much as I could this month. So my fate shall be revealed a week on Saturday! Eek.

Thanks for the congratulations on the house sale everyone. Hooray hubby and I can finally get a house suitable for a family. It should all close pretty quickly as there is no chain. But in a bit of a panic about finding somewhere to live. There's no where we want to buy at the moment so looks like we'll have to rent which is s bit annoying. We're wanting a new house and there's just not a lit around at the moment. I'm off to London today hooray to go the natural history museum with one of my sisters and my 5 year old nephew, very excited as it's my fave place in London except maybe for Selfridges!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls!
Just a quick update on me! Nothing since the brown cm yesterday (lots of!) It's quite normal for me to get that the day before af so even though it's a few days early was convinced the :witch: would arrive during the night but nothing... Keep rushing to the loo convinced it's started. Temp dropped .1 tho. Refusing to get my hopes up til I've made it through today....


----------



## mk8

Keeping fingers crossed for you broody!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
broody - i am starting to have a similar dilemma. i am cd26 into a 33 day cycle and i feel like af may be coming early...cramps, sugar craving, bloated, etc. this would make sense as i have taking my herbs like they were going out of fashion:haha:, therefore my cycle should be shorter this month. But i am soooo tempted to test now.. dpo 11.....rhhhh i really need to hang in there.....
hang in there broody it may happen for both of us :flower:

futuremommy- in a way its pretty lucky you got to miss all the weddings and baby showers because i tell you i have spent a small fortune on gifts...first its friend's birthdays, then engagements, weddings and hens nights and bridal showers, then comes the baby showers, then a pressie for when the bubba is born, then its bubba's first baptism....i shouldn't be so cynical :blush: my problem is that i haven't had ANY of these things yet (DH and I forgot to get married!) so i have never received any gifts. Not sure what will happen when i do eventually have a LO...

cupcake, hope you find your dream house xx

To everyone :hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

CD5 here.

Fingers crossed for all you girls testing in the upcoming days!! 

My thermometer died so I have to order a new one or get a battery or something Any one have any recommendations? These batteries die pretty quickly. ?!

I'm thinking of moving my appt with ob/gyn until first avail. Rather than waiting for a particular dr. mid-end of Sept. I'll keep you posted.

:flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, no af here yet but very red cm earlier so I'd say it's only a matter of time :-(

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Aleja!! A change in normal symptoms/time of symptoms could definitely mean :bfp:! :dust:

MrsG, I got my thermometer in Boots in December and it's still going fine (although I didn't use it at all for two and half months in the middle) It's not a bbt thermometer just an ordinary digital one but it does me fine...


----------



## mk8

hey girls

aleja- hope youre still hanging in there. i hope this is it for you! we need a bfp this month! 

broody- sorry about the red cm hun. hopefully af wont show and instead you will get your bfp this month!

mrsg- good luck with the appointment. what do you expect to happen?

how is everybody else?

im doing ok... felt a bit low today but otherwise alright - usual stuff, wondering why i am not pregnant yet etc. 

take care y'all


----------



## MrsG2010

gettingbroody... ugh! I'm rooting for you!

mk - I ended up moving my appt. to next Tuesday with a male dr. I initially had to wait because my preference was a female dr. Getting an appt. with the female doctors would takes months so anyway -- I have no idea what will happen. I'm hoping some preliminary testing. !? I decided I didn't want to wait another full cycle and just want to get started now. Time's a wasting!!


----------



## BabyStep

Ladies, hope you all having a great week. 

MrsBea - thanks for the encouragement. I was thinking of giving up temping. I get so much variation depending on whether I have a blanket or not, whether my feet are covered, etc... aarrgghh! But, I'll keep at it.

Aleja, Broody - Go girls!! Hope this is the month for you...waiting to see your BFP post soon :)

Today I went to a dinner party and there was a 18 month old...she is so cute and smart. She can understand what her parents her saying, can say a bunch of words, and signs! She's got smart parents too (both are PhDs).... I'm getting so impatient!


----------



## mk8

IT will happen baby, we need to remind ourselves of that. 

I was feeling a bit crap too, very impatient and been having a right go at poor hubby about anything. UI'm so mean. ADMittedly I make good points but I'm scolding him like a child. SOooo not sexy!

MRs g, good luck hun. YOu have had bloods before right?


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG are you off to a specialist or just normal doctor? I'm going to the doctors tonight to raise my concerns and hopefully get the ball rolling on some tests. I'm fed up after 10 months of trying. Anyone know what i can expect?

Aleja/Broody - when is AF due? Any symptoms. I'm 4dpo and already going crazy in the tww. I hope and pray this is my last. I told my eldest sister yesterday about our ttc mission and how hopeless i feel and that it will never happen to me. She got a bit upset about it all. It's strange how i find it hard to talk about to my family.

MK8 how's the tww going for you?


----------



## aleja

thanks ladies, 
let's all hang in there girls. we should not be defeated in this quest. mother nature be kind to us...

no real symptoms except pre-AF ones.. watery CM ..this is usually a good indicator it is coming very soon...rhhh
this morning i had a sad thought...i will turn 34 in november and still no bfp...my hopes of being a mummy at age 34 is slowly fading... 35 is my new aim!!! :wacko:

cupcake - i know what you mean about how hard it is talking to family (or anyone) about this craziness. sometimes i feel like i avoid people (including my mum) as i don't want anyone to ask me about ttc. my mum already knows and she was freaking out when she knew it was taking so long...not helpful at all. i know she meant well but it made me feel like completely avoiding the subject with her.

:hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

That's exactly why i haven't told my Mum. She'd just constantly be asking me about it. I told my sister who i'm close to a few months ago when i was close to breakdown about it all and she's been great. I only really told my other sister yesterday because she was annoying me about certain things so i thought i may as well just tell her. I just hope she doesn't annoy me and ask about things now or go and tell my Mum which i'd be gutted about.


----------



## GettingBroody

It's strange isn't it how much harder it is to talk to "real" people than it is on here? My mum and a few friends know we're trying and if any of them ask I'm always putting on a brave face and saying sure it'll happen soon enough, no rush etc etc and then I come on here and have no problem saying things like AF arrived, so gutted etc Very strange! 

On the subject of af coming, she hasn't yet... Just small amount of brown cm when I wipe (tmi?! :blush:) (there's another thing I cannot ever imagine saying to people in real life!!) tested this morning and :bfn: I still think its just a matter of time before af starts (trying not to let myself think otherwise, cant bear the thought of getting my hopes up only to have af arrive in full force) It's very unusual for me to spot so early though so when the :witch: does arrive (obviously fx'd she doesn't!!) I'll have to do some research into why that happened :shrug: Didn't bother temping this morning, couldn't face a temp drop...

:dust: to all!


----------



## aleja

girls im the same, in the 'real world' im all cool and collected and playing it easy. i have told a couple of friends but i think word might be travelling as on the weekend one of my friends asked me if i was feeling clucky..i was like "no, not really, when it happens it happens" YEAH RIGHT. 

In the bnb world, i am having meltdowns, describing phantom symptoms and using terms like POAS, SMEP, BD, and AF. friends and family just wouldn't understand and to be honest bnb makes me feel much safer to expose the real emotions going on inside.
As for mothers..luckily my mother hasn't brought it up in a while now but i bet she is dying to know what is going on. lately i have been busy and distracted with work so i keep referring to other parts of my like rather than going down the ttc road.

broody you are in the same boat as me...pre AF limbo....when is your AF due? can you imagine we are both preggy? how good would that be??:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Baby step - what kind of thermometer are you using? It looks like you have a lot of 97.7 temps...

Check out this thread just in case.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...se-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market-6.html


----------



## GettingBroody

aleja said:


> broody you are in the same boat as me...pre AF limbo....when is your AF due? can you imagine we are both preggy? how good would that be??:hugs:
> 
> :dust:

FF says I'm not due til Sat but I'm not convinced I ov'd on cd17, think it might've been earlier which would mean I'm due today or tomor. Would be fab if we both got :bfp: so close. Fx'd!


----------



## MrsG2010

good luck aleja and gettingbroody!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## BabyStep

MrsG2010 said:


> Baby step - what kind of thermometer are you using? It looks like you have a lot of 97.7 temps...
> 
> Check out this thread just in case.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...se-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market-6.html

Hi MrsG - I am using BD BBT this cycle. Got it from amazon and it had some good reviews. I did drop it a few times though...Is there something you'd recommend. They don't seem that expensive...I can always get a new one.


----------



## BabyStep

Yes Ladies, we will have our :baby: ies. We'll have to hang in there and I am so glad to have found such wonderful support group. Keeping it all to myself was pushing me towards an anxiety attack. I told my parents, who are very supportive and help me be positive. I am visiting my family for a couple of weeks next month and I am dreading it! Everyone is going to ask the same question. I don't know how to answer them. When we got married a couple of years ago, my MIL said we should start TTC right away...but I was in the middle of school and wasn't mentally/emotionally prepared at all...although now I wish I had started this process earlier. Hope she doesn't do a I-told-you-so dance! :winkwink:

aleja - hang in there...you're gonna be 34 this Nov...so technically you are still in the run of being a mommy before you are 35 (not that it matters) :)

broody - I know how anxious you might be right now...hope it brings good news!


----------



## cupcakesarah

So started ball rolling with doctors, she's sending me to get day 2 and day 21 bloods. Day 21 is this Friday so going to have to come back earlier than I wanted from my sisters to get to the blood clinic. Nice to know she did something rather than fob me off.


----------



## mk8

hey girls

Baby- I picked up a Babymad one on Amazon but it kinda broke- it works but doesn't remember the last temp, so when I take it in the morning half asleep, I have to remember it. 

Gettingbroody- man, the suspense is killing me. I hope this is it hun!! 

Aleja- Hope AF stays away for 40 weeks for you too! 

MrsG - I dont think you have had bloods yet actually... or have you? 

Cupcake- I am doing ok in the TWW. Had a mini relapse on Mon and a bit of a cry, felt like it wasnt going to happen. Then got a bit angry yest and hubby was a bit annoyed I think. He didnt say anything but I could tell he was tired of hearing my grumbles. I do think it is tough for him as he wants this as much as I do. Sigh. I need a distraction, I think that's the key. 

As for what to expect when you go to the docs... they tend to ask how long you have been trying. Doc called me "biologically young" (31) and said that i need not worry. he thought I had been trying for a year and told me to go back when its been 18 months. Well i couldnt wait and went back earlier this month and I am getting bloods done to check I am ovulating. Day 3 and day 21 tests. Though in my case, day 5 and day 22 because day 3 fell on a Sat and they are shut then. Will be interesting to see my hormone levels. 

Working, MrsB- how are you lovely ladies doing?! :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

Broody and Aleja, I'm so anxious to hear! FX'd for you both! We need another BFP!

Babystep, since it looks like you're in CA also, I'd recommend the CVS or Riteaid generic basal thermometer (I can't remember which one I have - I think it's CVS). It worked great for me, and I like that it gave me 2 numbers after the decimal point (um, embarassing that I can't think what that is called - to the tenth of a degree? hundredth?).

I agree that it is so much easier to talk about TTC on BnB--this site was so critical for me, since I felt like everyone else I talked to IRL looked at me like I was crazy! I was lucky enough to have a couple close friends to talk to about some of it that made me feel like I wasn't alone, but if I hadn't had BnB, I don't know what I would have done!

MK, I can totally relate to how hard all this can be on the relationship with the DH. I was a total b*&%h to my DH so much of the time during the process--I felt awful (which of course then did not help my mood!). I hope this is your last month.

Cupcake, good news on the bloods. It's always good to have a proactive doctor at the start.

MrsB and Future, you ladies doing ok? MrsB, wanted to tell you not to worry if you don't feel much until later. Some ladies are like Future of course, and feel a lot right away. I didn't have ANY MS until the end of my 7th week though, just fatigue before that and the whole peeing all the time thing. And my MS was more of just an all day nausea/assy feeling - no vomiting. I just saw my baby again at 11 weeks 1 day (measuring 11 weeks 5 days!) and all looks great, so try not to fret about symptoms. I did, and I truly wish I hadn't wasted the energy! If you are having strong symptoms now, hang in there, it will get better soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## BabyStep

mk8 - I have been driving my DH nuts too. But he's supposed to be the one who I can talk to about all this and we're supposed to be in it together. I guess I should give him a break...bah! Hope you are able to track ovulation...I am glad you'r doc is doing that. 

My gyn refuses to do such a thing and wants to put me on Clomid. I went to another doc and she asks me to come back after a year. I guess I'll wait to see what happens this cycle and maybe try metformin (I have some insulin resistance and might have PCOS). I was hoping to go the natural way and try some herb stuff, but I am getting impatient! Also, I see mixed reviews about all those (FertilAid, Vitex)...did any of you ladies try those?


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies, 

Broody/Aleja - I really hope this is your month girls :thumbup: I am keeping everything crossed for you both. 

cupcake - That is great news that your doctor is doing something for you, it is nice to know you are ovulating even though when you temp you are pretty sure. 

MK - I think my DH does things just so I will nag him! I am constantly saying I don't want to nag you so just don't do it lol. Hope you are feeling better hun your turn is coming very soon I am sure. 

Working - Thank you. I am still having no symptoms at all apart from sore bb's but like you say I should just appreciate it! Hopefully I will feel better after my 8 week scan. I blame google lol. How are you now? 

Mrsg - Good luck with the doctors. 

Baby - This might be a long one so I apologies in advance lol. I went off BCP in November and didn't get AF for a couple of months so I went to the doctor after about 3 months and she did a scan on the spot and did blood tests and said I have PCOS. She said go away for 3 months and come back if you are still not pregnant so I decided to try and do something naturally. I started getting acupuncture at a fertility clinic in Edinburgh at the same place I started seeing a nutritionist that gave me western herbs AC, milk thistle, saw palmetto etc and I got back into the gym. After the 3 months I went back to my doctor because I still wasn't getting AF and she referred me to the hospital for lap and dye and such (still waiting on my app!). The week after I saw the doctor I got AF for the 1st time in 159 days being off BCP! I had to have all the blood tests again for the clinic at the hospital and this time they where all clear no sign off PCOS! and 2 or 3 months on and I got my BFP so I would totally recommend the natural route although just because it worked for me I know it won't work for everyone but worth a try.

:hi: everyone else


----------



## BabyStep

Thanks MrsBea! You always give me so much hope :hugs: Don't know what I would've done without you ladies...you all always give me a boost when I need it the most :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well cd1 for me today... So fed up :-(


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ah Broody that's rubbish, sorry the witch got you. Any plans for this month?

I'm craving sugar, so i think she'll be on the way for me a week on sat.


----------



## MrsBea23

Ohh no Broody so sorry hun :hug:. I know you where trying not to get your hopes up but I bet you did you poor thing.


----------



## MrsG2010

Babystep - That's the one I use.

I just thought it was strange you had the same temp come up so many times. I get that sometimes too. Like 3 days in a row - the same temp. !? I kind of feel like none of these thermometers are really any good!


----------



## BabyStep

MrsG - yeah, I get constant temps most days...like I got 97.5 for almost 5/6 consecutive days. I am finally trying to take the temp at the same time each day...which I didn't do in the first half of the cycle. So, don't know how much to go by the chart. I'll see what happens next cycle (hoping won't get to that :) )

Broody - :hug: sorry to hear that AF got you today. Hopefully, the next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## mk8

I'm sorry Broody. Go and treat yourself. I know it is tough, but try hard to focus on the good- how you have a wonderful hubby, friends and family. Try to think of it some more quality time with hubby, just the two of you before the little one comes along. It will happen for us. Whilst we have moments where we feel upset/angry/discouraged, we need to remind ourselves that it will happen one day. It can take a while naturally and if not naturally, there are many options. Big hug.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Just been for my day 21 bloods. I'm not good with blood tests and i went to the blood clinic at the hospital and it has to have been the quickest easiest blood test i've ever had. Arm feels like lead now.


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, I didn't realize you were getting blood work done. (forgive my terrible memory) ((EDIT: I went back and saw where you typed that you were just starting the process with the Day 21. It looks babyandbump skipped me past some posts?!!!))

I assume you already had day 3 bloods done? Did they tell you to go in on actual day 21 or 1 week before AF due?

What are they hoping to tell you afterwards?

I have my dr. appt. (obgyn) Tuesday and I want to go in armed with information. :)


----------



## mk8

HI cupcake, we are twins this month. HAd day 21 bloods yesterday. REsults next Thursday with gp.

MRs g, no idea what to expect but doc said it will tell me if I am ovulating. I have a 26-28 day cycle so was told to book in cycle days 3 and 21. BUt day 3 was a sat so I went on day 5. I also know I o later so went on day 22. I hope doc will also tell me if my hormone levels are ok even if I have od. 

CUp, when do you get results?


----------



## MrsG2010

:hugs:Hey everyone. I went back and read some posts that I didn't see before. So strange. Forgive me for coming in late and probably not making any sense. ha

Mk8 - No bloods yet. I had "pre-ttc" blood work done (I think) in December 2010. I have a wonky thyroid but those levels came back fine at the time. I used to be on synthroid (small dose) but after a year of taking it, I didn't need it anymore. 

Mk8 & Cupcake, I am seeing an ob/gyn on Tuesday. (My insurance probably won't cover fertility specialists.) I am going to bring DH SA and my charts. I am figuring the dr. will send me for "Day 21" bloods as well. But I don't ovulate til about that time. So I will ask if I should go a week after suspected Ov date... 

I still haven't gotten a new thermometer so I haven't been temping so far. I need to get on the ball. Today is Cd8.

Aleja and everyone - I agree on talking to friends & family. My two closest friends know we are ttc'ing and how long we've been trying. My one friend has 2 children and my other friend is preggo w/ her 2nd. I think my mom suspects but she hasn't said anything. 

Gettingbroody - :hugs: Sorry AF got you. :( So disappointing. I took about a week off from thinking about it and it was actually quite pleasant. Well that's not entirely true. I still thought about it, but since I knew for sure I was out for the month, I took a bit of time to mentally recoup and prepare. Now I feel ready for this next round. I hope you start to feel the same once the disappointment wears off. That probably didn't make any sense. Sorry! My point is - I hope you are feeling better!!

MrsBea and her sweet pea - love it.

Anyone I missed - Hello!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Mrsg - ha ha I think it is when it has been really active and you go to the last page you miss a big chunk, i have done that before.

MK/Cupcake - Just to let you know what I got at 2 and 21 day bloods. Day 21 was all of day 2 again and progesterone they say as long as it is over 20 then you have ovulated. Day 2 bloods for me where LH, FSH, Prolactin and Oestrodiol.
LH and FSH should be about the same. If LH is over twice FSH then it can mean PCOS.
Hope that helps.

:hi: everyone else


----------



## cupcakesarah

Only had day 21 done so far, it only had to check for progesterone, the doctor said to go 7 days before af is due, so it was actually day 22 bloods! Hopefully won't have to go for the day 2 bloods, the sample tube thing she gave me says to check LH and FSH levels. I think she wants to know if i am ovulating. I asked if i had to go in the same cycle and she said no that it didn't matter you can go for day 21 in one cycle and day 2 in another.

A friend of my husbands at work was having bloods done once a week about for the last month and each time they have tested to see if she is pregnant too. Anyone know what these bloods would be. She's also having her tubes checked with an internal ultrasound or something??

MK8 i didn't realise you were having bloods done, i must be missing stuff, or it's so busy i can't keep up! We really are in sync!

Thanks MrsBea for the details on what the tests mean as i had no idea


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies!

Cupcake i had blood work weekly (technically just a pg test) for 3 months. Mine was after an ectopic and I had to get the metho shot. That was from November to Feb then in April I had my tubes checked to make sure there wasn't an actual reason for my ectopic. Luckily everything came back fine but of course that left me with no explanation for why my egg got stuck in my tube. 

I think based on my first hcg test my progesterone levels aren't that high. After my bfp they were a 9. Which technically is in the normal range of like 4-40something...but to me on the low end. my doctor wasn't too worried and didn't put me on any supplements when i talked to my best friend she said in the medical community there are a lot of doctors who don't believe supplementing progesterone will change an outcome so she rarely if ever prescribes it. 

I hope both you and mk get the results you want on your bloods. Honestly whenever I get testing done in my head I think I'd prefer for something to be wrong. It gives me something to focus on and fix whereas in my case every test I had came back normal and you spend all your time and energy trying to figure out what's wrong. It's hard and stressful to fix "normal". But honestly normal kept my head in the game. And since I knew i could get pregnant I figured nothing wouldn't show up as abnormal till i got pregnant again...so here's to normal. 

I have my appt on Sept 8th so not much longer. Luckily I leave for Southern California in less than a week so that should make the time go by much faster. 

Broody sorry about af! but on a pma at least she shows up. I've always had her come so I can't imagine the ladies who have like 150+ day cycles. 

MrsG I hope your appt goes well. I'd advise you ask about everything. Explain everything you've done even if they don't ask. Then ask for suggestions. I talk to my friend regularly and she is always amazed at the stuff we talk about on these forums not only is there a lot of wrong information floating around here we all share but a lot of these things doctors aren't even aware of. She'd never heard of preseed or conceive plus or using softcups for ttc. And she just got into a practice so she's been "studying" the last 8 years. She said now that she's not a resident anymore she hopes she has time to read up on new studies and things out there but she's more likely to check on something if a patient mentions it so mention mention mention. 

MrsBea how are you feeling? 6 weeks! your bean is growing! I tell myself mine had better be twins as many symptoms as i deal with on a daily basis or the most pleasant baby known to man! 

How's everyone else!


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Ladies,

AF got me yesterday...started spotting actually. It was such a bummer this time...somehow I was hoping that this would be the month :sad2: I am usually trying to put up a brave front, but started :cry: yesterday...my poor DH didn't know what to say/do to console me. 

MK/cupcake/MrsG - how do I make my ob/gyn do the bloodwork? She refuses to do anything but try to put me on Metformin/Clomid. I saw another doc and she asked me to come back after I've tried for a year! Should I see a RE/fertility specialist? I just wanna know what is going on with my body...to see if I am ovulating or not! This is making me so frustrated! 

Hello Ladies! MrsBea, Futuremommy - hope you are doing well...So glad to see you li'l beans growing :)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Babystep that sucks, sorry af got you, I know how you feel because I take it really badly every time. I asked my gp which is my local doctor. I went to her and said how ling we'd been trying and took hubby's sperm analysis results. The first step she put me on was to have these blood tests done to see if I'm ovulating. I don't know how it all works for you on who you can pressure. Talk to the doctor who wants to put you on clonus and explain that you'd like to know other information before taking those steps.


----------



## MrsBea23

Oh babystep so sorry af got you :hug:.
If your insurance covers it I would say go to a fertility specialist and see what they can do for you or maybe even just look into getting your progesterone tested privately, I know there are clinics over here where you can go and just get the one blood test. After a while you will be able to see it with your temping but it might take a month or 2.

Future - You poor thing but I guess it is like TTC once it is all over you will have other things to worry about and the memory will fade. I hope you start feeling better soon hun. Still no symptoms for me so still convinced I have a blighted ovum sigh.


----------



## BabyStep

cupcake/MrsBea - Thanks so much for the :hugs: I needed them...I wish I could go to a doc and ask for blood tests...unfortunately, have to jump though hoops (insurance, finding docs in my network, etc.) to even get an appt with a doc...and clinics here won't do a test unless prescribed :( How I wish it was different!

I think I'm going to make another appt with my Ob/Gyn and beg her to do the bloodwork. I have tried to ask her before, but she just asked me to go buy some OPKs. And wants to put me on Metformin/Clomid.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

hello ladies, mind if i join? im 30 going on 31 soon and my dh and i have been ntnp AND ttc off and on for 18 months and no luck yet :cry:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies:hi: welcome glitter_berrie:flower: hope you enjoy this thread, all the ladies are lovely and supportive and will assist you through good times and bad.

sorry to hear some of you got your AF- gettingbroody and babystep. I am joining this club. i got the witchy this morning. I wasn't surprised as i could feel PMS for days now. and yesterday morning i couldn't resist and did a POAS. of course it was BFN :wacko:
i had been down in the dumps for a few days but now i am just accepting it and have to think ahead. i am putting my energy into planning our christmas holiday. i have been looking up accommodation in NY...so expensive!!!! 
between flights and accommodation it will cost us a small fortune so not sure if we can do it....:cry:

to the pregnant ladies, thanks for checking up on us ttc girls. it is nice to hear things are well and gives me hope that it is possible :flower:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Eek my sister had her baby today, another baby boy. That makes 4 nephews betwen my 2 sisters. She'd been due to have a planned c section on Tuesday but baby had other ideas and she went into labour in the night then they did the c section this morning. Very excited and can't wait to meet my new nephew.

Welcome along glitter berrie


----------



## BabyStep

:hi: Glitter! I joined this thread this month and its a godsend! The ladies are just wonderful!! 

Aleja - :hugs: sweety...can feel your pain. A few years ago I used to get wait for AF to show up (if it was late) and now its the opposite! I am trying to pull myself back up...went out with friends yesterday, had some mimosa after a long while...

Hope all the other ladies are doing well... :flower:

Stay out of Hurrican Irene's way!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

It def sounds like a godsend thread, i need it, im going onto the next cycle .....#19 :cry: Dh & I tried everything except any of those procedures (we cant afford them):nope: im hoping we are closer to having a bundle of joy :flower:


----------



## mk8

hey all

Baby- sorry to hear that AF arrived for you. Hugs. As for bloods, you can go to your GP and speak to them about how you are feeling and see if they can do some initial tests. That said, whilst I know it can feel like a lifetime, it hasn't been that long for you (5 months right?) so the stats are on your side. Do you get regular periods? The doc may tell you to keep trying and return later. I am confused why the docs suggested clomid without even doing bloods. What was their reason? 

Hi Glitter - welcome to our little thread. I hope you will make yourself at home here and we can be of help. :) Out of curiosity, have you been to your doctor to discuss your TTC journey at all?

Cupcake- congrats on becoming an aunt again :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mk8 said:


> hey all
> 
> Baby- sorry to hear that AF arrived for you. Hugs. As for bloods, you can go to your GP and speak to them about how you are feeling and see if they can do some initial tests. That said, whilst I know it can feel like a lifetime, it hasn't been that long for you (5 months right?) so the stats are on your side. Do you get regular periods? The doc may tell you to keep trying and return later. I am confused why the docs suggested clomid without even doing bloods. What was their reason?
> 
> Hi Glitter - welcome to our little thread. I hope you will make yourself at home here and we can be of help. :) Out of curiosity, have you been to your doctor to discuss your TTC journey at all?
> 
> Cupcake- congrats on becoming an aunt again :)

Yes I talked to my dr about it 3 times:wacko:, I had a check up on my ovaries, uterus, all looks healthy and normal,:thumbup: also had the 21 day test, ect, husband is fine and healthy too, im currently using soft cups and pre seed, pre natal vitamins, and just started baby asprin. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mk8

Hey Glitter, 

When you say you had your ovaries and uterus checked, did you have a transvaginal u/s? On the face of it, all seems to be in working order. Are your periods regular? Do you temp? If so, do you know your LP? 

Wishing you the best of luck! I guess sometimes it can just take a bit longer.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mk8 said:


> Hey Glitter,
> 
> When you say you had your ovaries and uterus checked, did you have a transvaginal u/s? On the face of it, all seems to be in working order. Are your periods regular? Do you temp? If so, do you know your LP?
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck! I guess sometimes it can just take a bit longer.

Yes I had a transvag u/s, periods are regular 28 days it never changed, I dont temp though and im wondering if i should, is it really helpful? thanks so much for your help and concern :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Glitter - Welcome :flower:. Personally I really rate temping, it is not for everyone and some people find it stressful but for me (a total control freak lol) I find it great.

Baby - I guess that is all you can do just keep asking and they will finally hopefully do what you want! Why are you so against clomid? I think I would of taken it if I was offered it although I realise it wouldn't of been the answer.

Aleja - So sorry AF got you :hugs:. PMA for this month though you are going to get there soon.

Cupcake - Congrats on your new nephew.

MK - Where are you at?

Future - not sure if you are there yet but have a fab time in California a week and a half and I will be there yay.

:hi: everyone else


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello gals. Sunday morning here. Enjoying my coffee. :coffee: <--- perfect!

glitter - welcome! I would def recommend temping. I've given a variation of this speech a few times - but temping really taught me a lot. And I like that I have more information to bring to the doctor. Anyway, temping is easy once you get the hang of it. First thing - buy a bbt thermometer. Usually less than $10. Can get it on Amazon.com. I use the BD brand myself and it seems Ok. Second join www.fertilityfriend.com - it walks you through the whole process. Third - read this website - it's short and gives a good summary. 

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html


Cupcake - congrats on the new nephew. So exciting.

Baby - If possible, I'd change doctors! Personally, I don't like doctors who prescribe medication without doing any checking.

aleja - ughh! sorry!


----------



## mk8

HEY girls, how are you all doing today?

I'M chilling with my niece and nephew, they're so cute. SIS in law said she dreamt I was pregnant and asked if I am. HAHa, told her not as far as I'm aware. MAN, I hope its a good omen. later I felt dreadful because I suspect she's pregnant w her 3rd. I felt a pang of jealousy and thought lifes unfair. I felt awful for feeling that way. SIgh


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hello everyone
I'm having a nice Sunday, hubby and I went out for lunch at the hotel we had our wedding reception at then we started looking at some new houses, very nice and fingers crossed it works out, but they won't be ready for when we need to move out of our house, so we;ll be renting for a bit.

MK8 i get those feelings too and then suffer horrible guilt. I was terrible when my sister announced she was pregnant, it took me a few hours to get over that it wasn't me. I'm soooo looking forward to a cuddle with my new nephew. The pics are gorgeous, bring on Tuesday or Wednesday when i'm going down to hers.


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend...

mk8/MrsBea - I have been TTC for 7 months now, although the first month was a shot in the dark...didn't know as much about fertility as I know now. My periods are a bit irregular, varies between 33 - 42 days. I would like to change doctors and tried a new one too, but the new one seemed less empathetic than the last one. Actually, the last time I saw my old Ob/gyn I didn't know about this CD3 and CD21 testings. I'll bring that up with her. But I am past CD3 this cycle, so will do it from the next one (its anyways impossible to get an appt in a month). MrsBea, I am not against Clomid, but I kinda feel that I need to know what is going on with my body before jumping in and trying different meds. Also, I feel Clomid is the last step before assisted fertility and I am kinda scared about that :( Right now, I am taking some homeopathic meds (prescribed by an uncle-in-law, and he has some success stories to share). My DH has a lot of faith in them and wants me to wait atleast another cycle before trying meds... but being the impatient control freak that I am, I just want results and each time AF shows up I am jumpy.

Glitter - temping is highly recommended...it is one of the ways to tell you for sure that you are ovulating. But, make sure that you are temping at the same time every day (which, I wasn't doing in the first half of the cycle) and using a basal body thermometer. fertilityfriend.com is a great website to keep track of those, and it has an app for smart phones too. Its great that your cycles are very regular and you got all the tests done.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wow thank you ladies, I will def start temping =) :flower:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I've been MIA. When I've been feeling good I've been getting out of the house to run errands and when I'm feeling bad I just lay on the couch and nap. It also helps me not to be so anxious about this pregnancy. This passed weekend (including today) marks the point in my pg when I miscarried last year. So while I really didn't freak out so much I did check for spotting more than I have in the last few weeks. 

Ahhh well time to move on. 

Babystep, about the clomid and taking it before you're even tested for ovulation is because (according to one of my best friends who is an ob/gyn) if you are ovulating it increases your odds because you will produce more eggs during a cycle and thats more targets for the sperm to head towards. And for women who don't ovulate, it obviously gives them a chance. Some doctors suggest it first for several reasons. Mostly because it's a much cheaper option to aid fertility than IUIs and IVFs. And for women who've been trying for a while (in my case 14 months) it was an option given to me if I wanted it. I had already had my uterus and tubes checked but I never had bloods done on certain cycle days. But with a pretty constant period and the fact that I got pg before we were sure I was ovulating we just wanted to up the odds. And had I not gotten pregnant last month I was going to start clomid this month. Good Luck with whatever you decide.

Glitter welcome and i hope temping works for you. I was one who could never wake up at the same time and remember to temp for it to be worthwhile for me. 

cupcake, congrats on your new nephew!!!! Here's hoping when you get your bfp you give birth to the first granddaughter/niece! 

mk dreams from anyone are a good sign. Someone always had a dream about me being pg before i got my bfps 

MrsBea i'm not in cali yet. I fly out on thursday!!!! whoooo hoooo. I'm really looking forward to a few days of nothing much. My cousin who was implanted with 3 embyros lost two of them so there's just one now but she says it's doing well so we're keeping our fingers crossed. 

And two days after I get back I'll have my first u/s so an exciting week here. 

how's everyone???


----------



## BabyStep

Hello Ladies,

Thank you so much for your suggestions and comments. I finally made a call to a fertility clinic (in my insurance network), hoping that I will be able to get some bloodwork and tests done. I have to make an initial appointment with the doctor there and then I guess I'll have to ask her to prescribe me all the tests. Got an appt for my husband too for his SA. But, the appt is on Sept 20 (couldn't get any opening any earlier)...and only after that will I get any tests done. That gives me one more cycle and keeping my hopes up. I am quite apprehensive about taking any meds without any tests and so is my DH. I feel the more information I have, the more in control I am to take any decision. I feel a bit relaxed after making this appt. Atleast I am doing something other than just waiting. 

Futuremommy - Hope you have a good vacation in CA. The weather is great now. Are you going to SD? I love that city! Sending growing vibes to your little bean ~

cupcake - congrats on your nephew! 

mk8 - hope the dream comes true :) You never know...this could be the sign!!

:hi: MrsBea, MrsG, Aleja, Glitter and anyone I might have missed!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Hope the weekend has been good for all of you. 

Cupcake- did you manage to find any nice areas/houses to move to?

Future - welcome back hun. The thread's not the same without you. baby's a raspberry now...awe! 

How are Mrs Bea and Working doing?

Baby - Way to go with the fertility clinic. Hope they are able to help you with any questions you have. 

What's new with the rest of you lovely ladies?

As for me, it was a nice weekend here in London... Bank holiday weekend so had 3 days off :) Sadly, my last day was spoilt by an insensitive "friend". Lets call him Mr Dumbass. Mr Dumbass has been annoying me quite a bit the past few months. Him and his wife are expecting their first (v happy for them), but he's suddenly become the most opinionated, insensitive, rude man since (in my opinion). E.g. he says:
- You should have a baby soon (oh really now?) 
- (When we had our anniversary, I gushed, "its our one yr wedding anniversary soon" and he said:) Time for babies. Hurry up. (Excuuuuuse me?!) 
- (Whenever I ask how his wife is doing etc, he say:) "well, if you want to know, have a baby"
- (Anything I say, anything, such as "I might get a new car", he says:"family car?" 
What's worse is that it appears he has been telling our mutual friends we haven't seen them much because we are baby making (not true, we have actually been busy meeting other friends etc). What is he on? He also annoyed me with other comments such as:
- (to a recently single male friend aged 36): You want to date someone under 30, you know, date a 28 yr old, marry at 30, get them pregnant. Over 30 is too old. 
- (about single friends): What's wrong with them, theres always something wrong with them. 

Sorry, vent over. But still fuming. 

On a TTC about myself note, AF due soonish and temps dropped. Not feeling the best. I hope that AF stays away. I need some PMA. This will happen for me. I think I am a good person, as is my hubby. We deserve this. Right?


----------



## Futuremommy1

of course you do!!!! and you will have your baby! As for your "friend" he sounds like a tool. He's the kind of person I like to make feel really stupid. It's the mean streak in me. But I've found that people who are ridiculously rude will just continue until others tell them and I feel it's my right and privilege to be that person  

I hope af stays away!


----------



## BabyStep

mk8 - I am fuming just reading this! Some people are just a**holes (for lack of better words). I am so sorry you have to deal with him. Try to avoid him if possible or just have a talk with him, letting him know how insensitive he is. I also know this person who I meet once in a while in some parties. We call her a parasite, coz she loves to feed on others sorrows. She purposefully asks if we have a house (we rent), or ttc. I have learnt to avoid her as much as possible.

Ofcourse you'll have a baby! You will!! Sorry AF is knocking on your door...hope it doesn't show. Even if it does we'll be cycle buddies for the next one :hugs:


----------



## mk8

THAnks girls, you're the best. x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

:flow: hello ladies, just passing by to see how your doing, im in my fertile week :happydance: hope we all catch our eggys and just call it a day! =):hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I have had a few days away from bnb and ttc as i have been busy planning and booking our christmas holiday. YAYYY :happydance:

I am CD 4 and finally AF is leaving so i thought i'd focus my energy into something else that is productive. So we are going to Hawaii for 3 weeks at the end of Dec/Jan. can't wait. the dream of a white NY christmas is gone. it is way too $$$$$$ the flights were reasonable but accommodation was not. we would have spent a fortune. I am happy with Hawaii anyway as it will be a nice relaxing island hopping experience:happydance: Even better if i have a :baby: bun cooking in the oven :kiss:

GL with each of your ventures. House-hunting, holidays, med appts, OV week.....:dust:

MK that mr dumbass is an absolute KNOB JOCKEY...i can't believe he will be someone's dad one day....:dohh:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MK8 that guy is such an idiot, he would make me so angry. It's so difficult as you don't want to have to turn around and say well actually we've been trying for x amount of months and it's a little bit more difficult than we first imagined. You will get there and you do deserve to be a Mummy and Daddy.

As for me, took a test this morning (10dpo, due on Sat) - BFN, gutted after all my action this month. Really thought it would happen. Nevermind. Sometimes, no actually a lot of the time i really believe i'll never feel the joy of seeing a bfp on a stick. Not going to waste any more sticks, i'll just wait for af to make her appearance on sat. Grrr.

Aleja Hawaii will be amazing, very jealous, although i've always wanted to go to New York but every time we look into it and add it all up it's just way to expensive.

Glitter hope you catch that egg this week - good luck

Future have a great time in California, will be nice to relax, baby's up to a raspberry - cute

Baby - that's good that you've got that appointment, i hope something positive comes from it (and by that i mean a BFP)

MrsG how are you?

Hello everyone if i've missed you


----------



## MrsBea23

Baby - I am like you and would like to do things as naturally as possible but at the same I am very impatient ha ha. Glad you are set up with a new doctor.

Future - Wee Hee Thursday, I leave Thursday week I soooo can't wait. So pleased for your cousin, it is so nice you are going through it all together.

MK - DH has a friend like that and when we where not TTC he used to always ask when and why not and I think it is because he felt like he was missing out on all the partying and good times so he used to go on about how great it is having kids and we should do it and blah blah blah so your friend might just be scared (subconsciously even) that he is missing out on fun stuff because his wife is pg or he might just be a douche bag!

Glitter - Good luck catching that egg.

Aleja - That holiday sounds fab I know it is not as exciting for you because you can go to a gorgeous beach anytime and have lovely weather most of the year but for me over here in cold old Scotland (even though its summer ha ha) it sounds ideal. I am sure you will be carrying a bean by then so it will be a lovely final holiday for you and DH alone. I am planning another trip over to Aus next year to visit the family, I might make it Christmas because my mum and brother will probably come over for our summer.

Cupcake - I had a BFN at 9 DPO but got my BFP at 13 so I will be keeping everything crossed that your BFN turns into a BFP in the next couple of days.

:hi: Mrsg, Broody and Working hope you are all well.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey ladies!

Aleja, DH and I might go to Hawaii for the week between Christmas and New Years. Although that seems to be just as expensive of a trip as going to NYC for the same time. Where are you staying? We're still trying to decide what we're going to do. We also thought about Cabo, DR, PR or Bermuda as well. We definitely want a relaxing beach vaca.

Glitter good luck catching your egg!

MrsBea how's your little sweet pea doing?

Cupcake you will see a bfp! just think of all the time we didnt' want to see a bfp...like mrsbea said your bfn could definitely turn into a bfp in a day or so. lots of women on here have slow rising hcg.

AFM vomiting has joined my list of symptoms. The 24/7 nausea apparently wasn't enough, this little raspberry wants me to know they are there and not to forget it  . I'm going to take my zofran proactively so I can hopefully enjoy my trip.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!!! :hi:

Sorry have been missing in action the last few days. Needed a few days off after the :witch:'s arrival on Thursday... But am back on form now and ordered preseed, softcups and more opks off amazon over the weekend. They arrived yesterday so I'm well armed for ov time!!!:haha: 

Big :hugs: to all those who af visited while I was away... I know exactly how you must be feeling :-( 

Mk8, really hope your temp goes up again hon, fx'd... As for your friend, sometimes it'd be great just to tell people like that the truth about how you're ttc just to see their face fall when they realise how insensitive they've been but then you don't want them feeling sorry for you either so it's easier to just nod and smile and put up with it I think...

Future, sorry you're feeling so sick. Your lil bean is just reminding you that he/she is safe and well and going nowhere!

Babystep, well done on booking the clinic. I've been thinking a lot about that this weekend... Was going to wait til a year of trying was up but now I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to get the ball rolling a bit sooner? I'm the worlds worst procrastinator though so will probably just keep putting it off :dohh:

Welcome Glitter!!! :hi: Hope you enjoy this group as much as the rest of us do! 

:hug: to everyone else! Hope ye're doing well!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. 

Went to ob/gyn today. Nothing really to report. He wants me back 1 week after ovulation for blood work. He set me up for an appt. for 9/16 but I can move it if I need to. 

And then 5th or 6th day of the next cycle, he wants me to come in for hsg (?) scan. 

He said this is basically as far as he goes, then he'd say I'd have to see fertility specialist. He also said some women "get lucky" after the dye/scan thing. That we should wait a bit afterwards and see what happens.

He also said DH should get his SA done again.

:wacko:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea I've heard women get a bfp after the hsg test due to a small blockage that gets cleared by the dye. If they give you antibiotics to take EAT SOMETHING BEFORE YOU TAKE THEM. I didn't the first day and proceeded to vomit all over IKEA. Was not pretty :). Also take some pain killers if you can before hand. I cramped bad. 

My tubes were fine and my uterus was uniformly shaped. So no clue why I had an ectopic. 

Good luck with your tests!


----------



## MrsG2010

Futuremommy - 8 weeks! woohoo!

Question on the test - is it ok to do appt and then go back to work? or should i do it so that I go home after? (I guess my question is - what happens afterwards? Besides vomiting at Ikea!)

Edit: If I get preggo this cycle I won't need this test. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. :flower:
Not much happening with me. CD5. And that's all. Nothing else!!
Getting ready to start SMEP within a few days i guess. 

Future- sorry to hear about your symptoms...eeekkk hope you feel better soon.
We are staying in Waikiki btw Christmas and NYE. yes it was still exy but i found NY was double in accommodation . Flights were probably more than that i would have like to pay but oh well. I guess i may not go back for a while. Check expedia.com for accommodation or tripadvisor. com (as you can get a condo for cheaper than hotel). I found a reasonably priced 3 star...

sorry girls. i know this isn't a travel thread:blush:

broody we may be on similar cycle days...i am getting ready for the OPK onslaught soon too :haha:


----------



## Futuremommy1

MrsG i think i went to work after. It's cramps. More like a period for me. I cramped more during the procedure. But I also wasn't impressed with the doctor who did it. They will suggest you wear a pad afterwards cause you can spot or have a light bleed after. But if you want to go straight home afterwards I think that's fine too.

aleja thanks for the info. I guess since I lived in teh NYC area and could theoretically stay with friends and family I look at going to nyc to be cheaper. And I learned early on never fly into the city. I usually fly into West Chester or Philly to see family then drive up. 

I'll look into tripadvisor and expedia. We will make a decision in the next few weeks. We might not go. I've been thinking of not going back to work after the baby is born at least for 6 months or so and if that's the case I'd like to save as much of my pay as i can so we can still travel without issues so we may postpone this trip. Who knows.


----------



## mk8

HEy hun

HAWaii is going to be amazing. I went last year and it was fabulous. LOts of Japanese food in waikiki, so hope you love sushi! I think its great we talk holidays, helps to destress from ttc land. I'M off to China next month. YEah!




aleja said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I have had a few days away from bnb and ttc as i have been busy planning and booking our christmas holiday. YAYYY :happydance:
> 
> I am CD 4 and finally AF is leaving so i thought i'd focus my energy into something else that is productive. So we are going to Hawaii for 3 weeks at the end of Dec/Jan. can't wait. the dream of a white NY christmas is gone. it is way too $$$$$$ the flights were reasonable but accommodation was not. we would have spent a fortune. I am happy with Hawaii anyway as it will be a nice relaxing island hopping experience:happydance: Even better if i have a :baby: bun cooking in the oven :kiss:
> 
> GL with each of your ventures. House-hunting, holidays, med appts, OV week.....:dust:
> 
> MK that mr dumbass is an absolute KNOB JOCKEY...i can't believe he will be someone's dad one day....:dohh:


----------



## workingttc

MK - chart is looking v. promising!!!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Girls,

Broody - Glad to hear you are feeling better hun, PMA this is your month woo hoo.

MK - ooh it is getting close very exciting, I have everything crossed this will be your month.

Aleja - I think it is great that we talk about travel on here I love travel it is my favourite thing to do in my free time lol. I lurk around TA forums lots as well I love them especially the Las Vegas one they are so funny on there.

Mrsg - Great he is going to do the scan although hopefully you won't need it.

Future - Have you gone back to acupuncture? might be worth trying, I am still going and have no ms at all (still early days for me though). I am doing well today actually much better I was going insane with no symptoms so I went to the EPU today and had a scan and my bean had a heart beat and was exactly 6 + 4 which is what I am since I O'd on CD 16 not 14 so feeling much more relaxed now and I am going to try and stay away from google!


----------



## mk8

Morning girls

Checking in early with a longish post as I have the day off from work today- Hurrah! No more dodgey typos via my phone (though there may be some via my laptop!) 

MrsG- Good luck with your blood tests. Here's hoping that the docs are able to help. Do you have any thoughts on what the findings could be? I have also heard that the HSG can be painful and people have recommended that you take ibruprofen or other painkillers. I would take the day off work personally, but if you are short on leave, make sure that you take it easy :) 

Aleja- good luck with the SMEP! It was tiring for my hubby and I - we tried it for 3 cycles with no luck unfortunately and have reverted back to the every other day plan. Going forward, I may actually suggest stepping it down to every 3 days. I have heard that a lot of people get preggers without having heaps of BD and maybe it will make hubby and I more relaxed. In the mean time Aleja- YOU GO FOR IT GIRL! :)

Working/Mrs Bea- thanks for your well wishes. So sweet and so great that you still pop along to check up on us. 

Sadly, my temps dipped today (CD29, 12DPO). I took a pregnancy test with FMU and it was stark white. So I really dont think this is my cycle. 8 months and 9 cycles of active TTC-ing with no results to report. BOO! No tears this time though... weird... disappointed when I saw the temp dip massively this morning but then kinda went "pah, well obviously". Almost like I am used to seeing the BFNs! 

I went to the docs this morning for the results of my bloods. Progesterone levels did rise so ovulation was "likely" but not "certain". They said that because my results were 26, which is "over 10, but under 30". So I guess they prefer it to be over 30. Interesting. I have always thought I do ovulate (due to temping and OPKs) but may have low progesterone levels. The reason I thought this is because my LP is on the shorter end (varies between 10-12 days). I wonder if this could be what is hindering a pregnancy. 

Anyway, hubby is off to see his doc next Fri for a sperm analysis. I think he needs to go to the hosp with a form and a pot of his finest swimmers for them to test it. My doc said if results are OK, we should keep trying until the end of the year (will be 12 months by then). If still nothing by the end of the year, my doc will look to put me on fertility meds (which can cause multiple pregnancies- ho ho). If results arent OK, my doc will also have a look at hubby's results and we will take it from there. What are the options if there are spermy probs? 

Finally, for those of you interested in progesterone/LP issues, I took Vit B complex in the past to lengthen it. It could have done the trick but I was also doing reflexology at the same time. This cycle, I binned the vit B and now I am 12 DPO with no AF yet. So may be reflexology is the key? I could of course be talking too soon and maybe AF will arrive today, making my luteal phase 11 days... will keep you posted anyway. 

Take it easy ladies. 

x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
MK - I am glad you got some more information about what is going on in the ttc department. All your med tests makes me feel like investigating more about what is going on with me. 
If you have some progesterone problems there is some natural remedies you can try, have you tried AC or wild yam? As for your DH - i think male fertility issues are much easier to address that women's stuff. there is also some herbal stuff men can take to increase their hormones. As you can see i am giving the herbies a go before i do the medical thing. I will give it a few more months and see what happens. 

As for SMEP it is tiring for sure! As long as we hit the OV week I will be happy...sigh...
here's to another month

GL to all:dust:


----------



## MrsBea23

MK - I would recommend looking into natural progesterone cream for extending lp google it and see what you think. I took AC and b vit and it worked for me but 2 ladies in another thread I am on took it this month and they both O'd later than usual so not for everyone.

As for SA results if they are not great I think exercise and diet can be a massive contributor so there is loads that can be done easily, although I am sure they will be fine.

Sorry you had a temp dip this morning hopefully it will be implantation.


----------



## Futuremommy1

whooo hoooo MrsBea you've got a blueberry now! boy you're going fast. 

Progesterone levels are weird. I think doctors really are at odds with numbers, what's normal, what's not, when to medicate when not. My first quant hcg they tested my progesterone level and it came back at 9. So low in my eyes but according to my doctor and my friend no reason to be put on progesterone to increase the number. But before getting pg my lp has faithfully been 13 days like clockwork which makes ttc easier cause i know the moment i go to 14 days somethings up.

Sorry about the dip in temp mk. Your reaction was just like mine most months. I never took a bfn hard. I'm not sure why. I guess I kind of always believed it would happen somehow. 

Aleja more power to you for SMEP that schedule is ridiculous! DH and I while we love each other we just can't get the energy to do that. It's funny 

Ok ladies I fly out in about 5 hours!!!! WHOOO HOOOOOO


----------



## workingttc

MK, I agree with the others, there are multiple things you can do to improve spermies - vitamins (such as zinc), lowering alcohol intake, and exercise. And, sometimes SA results will be falsely low if one is sick on the day of the sample or sleep-deprived. Lastly, in the event that they do come back low, remember that tons of people get pregnant with less than awesome sperm - I'm an example. My DH's morphology is low. I believe that it can cause it to take longer, but it will happen. That being said, most women I know who've had SA done have had it come back just fine, so my bet is that will be the case for you. If it's not, at least you'll have some answers!!

MrsBea, glad you were able to get an u/s and get some reassurance - I was like you - completely stressed out about not having symptoms. Many, many women don't get MS at all, or until the 7th or 8th week. I didn't get it till right before my 8th week, and my baby is doing great (just had our 12 week nuchal scan, and all looks perfect). Even what I had was not nearly as bad as I've heard it can be. Be aware that many people on this site are on progesterone, which magnifies and increases all of their symptoms, including MS. Many are also on here specifically to complain about bad MS and seek help - the ones who don't have it don't bother to come by and say hey, all's great with me! 

Future, have a great trip!

:flower: to all of the other lovely ladies!


----------



## mk8

Future- have a fantastic trip! Relax before the bubs comes along! :) 

Thanks for all your comments on progesterone ladies. TBH, I dont know if my progesterone level is low enough to cause problems. The doc is pretty sure I ovulated, I guess my main concern is whether my progesterone levels has caused a bit of a LP defect and thus affects implantation. 12 DPO today and whilst I was out, I noticed some brown/pinky tinged CM, so I guess the witch is flying in. I feel OK though. Met my mama for lunch and she really helped to calm me down. 

Back to the progesterone "issue", I will have a look at how to improve LP. I have taken vit B complex before and that cycle, so I may try it again. My longest LP is 12 days (which is from what I have read, sufficient), but I spot on day 12... hmmm) 

Babydust sprinkles to everybody! =)


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning everyone! It's Friday morning for me - right before a 3 day weekend. :happydance:

So I've been kind of dumb/absent minded. I signed on FF this morning and it said I was cycle day 15. ????????? When the H did that happen? For some reason I thought I was like on Day 11. 

Reminder: my thermometer stopped working. I ordered new batteries off amazon and like an idiot didn't pay attention to the fact that they wouldn't be shipped til end of the month. So I was going to go to electronic store and get one.... and I just haven't. :( 

So this month is probably one of the most important months for me to be paying attention and temping and I've totally spaced and slacked on it. UGHH! 

Positve: If I go and get the battery today - then I can temp tomorrow day 16. And hopefully that'll be enough to see the rise in temp. Even though one month I Ov'd on day 17. Ahhhh crap.:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Reason why it's important: I'm supposed to get blood work done 1 week after ovulation. Anyway. I'm so annoyed w/ myself. 

OK ENOUGH of me complaining. 

mk - I'm glad your mom helped you! :hugs: Re: progesterone -- I dont know anything about the #s etc.... but I think when I get my blood work done - I'll be looking to you for answers. :)

workingttc- 12 weeks - my how time is flying. glad you both are well.

futuremommy- have a good flight!

aleja - SMEP away!!! fingers crossed!

mrsbea - former ovulation buddy! im enjoying watching your ticker progress! :)

Hey everyone else - how are you doing!?


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG did you get your battery?

I'm on cd29, af due tomorrow - boo. Need to go for my cd2 test on Monday if it does come tomorrow, will have to go after work (first day back for me). My eldest sister was very sweet today after me telling her we'd been ttc for 10 cycles and she sent me 2 pregnancy tests and some chocolate in the post with a nice letter. Very sweet of her as we don't always get on all the time. So I decided i'd use one of the tests (despite doing one earlier in the week and it being a BFN) and guess what...that's right another BFN! I wasn't expecting anything else really.

Mk and everyone else who contributed thanks for the info on progesterone -helps me to know what to look out for when i go for my results which will hopefully be late next week.


----------



## mk8

Good luck with the docs Cupcake. I hope that your BFN turns into a BFP tomorrow! Otherwise, you can be my TTC buddy in September. 

I just popped a folic acid and B vit capsule. Will see if it makes an iota of a difference. 

Friday! Woopee! 

I cannot believe how big your baby bumps have become you pregnant ladies!


----------



## MrsG2010

Yes i got battery:thumbup:

Now i can try to put chart together and start peeing on some sticks....


----------



## cupcakesarah

With military precision Af arrived this morning as expected. Buddies for this month mk! Maybe some chanting!!! Any tips on what I can do this month?


----------



## mk8

Yay MrsG- go forth and temp! Heh heh. 

Cupcake- I am sorry to hear that AF got you too. Hope you aren't feeling too bad right now. It's the weekend though so hope you enjoy a few days off work. :)As for game plans... I recall you telling us that you do not temp but do OPK. Do you know what your luteal phase is? Perhaps step down the baby making frequency this cycle as your DH's SA was on the low (but normal) end? Given you went for it last time.

For me, I have been TTC for 8 months and 9 cycles. 7 of those cycles DH and I have very regular BD pre and just after O (at least every other day and we have tried SMEP). It hasn't worked for us and some TTCers have advised me to step it down a bit. So that's what I am going to try this cycle. DH and I will be doing the baby dance with 2 or 3 day gaps in between. We will BD on CDs 12, 15, 17, 20, 23. Apparently during sperm analysis, the guys are told to abstain for 3 days, so I figured this is the time to allow the little swimmers get nice n strong! I am also taking B vit complex again this cycle with the hope that my LP lengthens a bit. In addition, I am going to exercise to de-stress and get fit. Also going to try to eat healthier with hubby. More of a balanced diet etc. If not for TTC, we should do it anyway right?

I have been wondering about why we haven't got pregnant yet. Based on the tests so far and my OPKs/temps, I figured there are the following options:
- tube blockage (gosh I hope not)
- low progesterone levels (12 day LP with spotting on CD11 and low post O temps. Maybe this impedes implantation?)
- Sperm issues 
- just bad luck 
DH is seeing the docs next Fri so I will let you ladies know the results of that. Anybody know what he/I can expect and what types of results are considered "normal"?

Aleja- hope the SMEP is going well. 

Baby- how are you doing? 

Gettingbroody- how you are doing hun?

Future, Working, MrsB- so tell us how wonderful it is to be preggers. We are looking forward to joining you! :)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yep definitely toning it down a bit. Going to go for smep this month. It's funny because I was trying to think of reasons why I'm not pregnant yet. I thought of things like maybe I have no good eggs, my sister was telling me about her friend who has 1 child and us struggling to get pregnant a second time so she's been having tests. They found out that she doesn't have many good follicles left, she's only 39 which i don't think is that old for that to be happening. 
I'm also taking my sisters advice and go for divine intervention so for the first time since the run up to my wedding I'm going to go to church regularly on a Sunday and pray for a baby!!! Worth a shot.
I think the reason we're not pregnant us just down to bad luck, I think despite a lit of the stuff we do each month it's all just a lottery and we just try and improve our chances with everything we do. I can't imagine (obviously as it didn't happen for me) how wonderful it must feel to get pregnant first time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

Sorry, been busy busy this week so no time for chatting! Was my first week back at work (teaching) after the summer hols and it's always a bit hectic. Plus, I've moved down to a younger class this year and I'm exhausted from them!!! Had forgotten how much harder work they are than the older kids...cute though!

So sorry af got ye mk8 and cupcake :hugs: Hopefully September will both your month :dust:

Cupcake, was :rofl: at you calling SMEP toning it down!!! You must lots of energy! :haha:

MrsG, good luck catching that eggie! I'm back in that phase now too, should be ov'ing Wed or Thurs. Aleja, when do you ov? Fx'd we all have success this time round!!!

MrsB, Future and Working, how are all your lil beans doing at the moment? Any of ye have any scans pics for us yet?! 

:dust: to everyone else!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I've been thinking a lot this weekend about what happens now, it's getting closer and closer to a year of trying. The doctor is doing some blood tests to check if i'm ovulating. So what happens next? I really don't know what comes next. Is it clomid. If it is, what do people know about it as i don't know much, and from what i have read it makes you feel rubbish which really puts me off. Do any of you lovely ladies know what might be next?


----------



## MrsBea23

Mrsg - Are you back on track with your temping and OPK's? Hopefully this will be your month and you can come and be my bump buddy.

MK - looks like a good plan. :flower:

Cupcake - From my experience which was NHS (although I am sure different in different areas). 1st it was day 2 and 21 bloods to check ovulation and that there where no abnormalities like PCOS and such. When they all came back normal I was referred up to the infertility clinic at the hospital where I was going to get a lap and dye to check tubes and so on I didn't get that far but a friend did and when that was all clear they said go away for a year and come back if still nothing! And then they start looking at IUI and IVF. I think they only give us clomid over here if there is a problem like no ovulation or a short lp etc. Like I said different areas and so on might be different. But at least if you get all they tests done you know there are no problems and you will get there it is just a time thing. 
 
Broody - I hope they haven't worn you out too much :winkwink:.

:hi: everyone else


----------



## mk8

Hello again

Cupcake- In terms of what's next, I am not sure what happens in your area but I can share what my GP told me. He said it made sense for hubby to get his swimmers checked and if everything is OK in that dept, we should cont trying until the end of the year. If nothing by then, he said he would look to put me on fertility meds. I didn't ask him whether he would do a lap and dye first. He was keen to get me to not think about the next steps and said just wait and see, have patience and to relax. He didn't want to go into the different options for different scenarios. I have had day 3/21 bloods, another bloodtest where they checked other hormones (FSH, LH, CA125, Testosterone, thyroid, Free Androgen Index and a few other things), transvaginal ultrasound (the latter two were non fertility related though, it was because I was having pains in my abdomen and I think they wanted to rule out any issues in that dept). But I know what you mean... as we edge closer to the 1 year mark, I wonder "what if", "what next" etc. 

Hopefully it won't come to that and we will all get our BFPs before long. Baby dust sprinkles to everybody!

xx


----------



## GettingBroody

On the same kind of medical note, how did ye start the process? Did ye just make a general appointment to go and see your gp and then once ye were there ask to make another apt for bloods etc? First apt just for a "chat" seems like a bit of a waste of money! And what about dh? Can his regular gp do the test for the swimmers or does he have to get referred to someone else? Feeling a bit clueless here!! :wacko:

On a different note, I opened my box of soft cups today... The outer ring of them looks really big, can't imagine they're that easy to put in while trying to lie still in bed...! Anyone else already used them?

Ov pains beginning to start today, hope they go easy on me this month!

Ok, best head to my bed now, gotta be full of energy for my little darlings tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Okay ladies im 2dpo, im hoping this is it for us! and FX for all of you :dust:


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hey ladies. It's my last day in Cali. It's been a great trip. My cousin and I are due 3 days apart. Andshe was worried about entertaining me while so sick so she and her sister were so surprised when I mentioned I too was pg and not feeling so great. It was a relief. We took naps and didn't do too much so it was great. I've been feeling worse than she has actually. But oh well.

I have my appt on Thursday at 1pm central not sure what time that is for you guys so I should be able to post pictures that evening. Fingers crossed all goes well. And there's still a live bean in there. 

GL glitter!!! Symptoms started at 3dpo for me so keep an eye out

Broody I called my dr and requested an appt to talk about next steps and she scheduled it. For me clomid was our next step and a SA for dh. I had already had the hsg (dye) test along with tests to check my kidneys liver hormones and for diseases like lupus. 

Cupcake here in america I think clomid is given out more often to women who ovulate as well as don't. Because it stimulates ovulation (in most women) it will either give someone who doesn't o an egg to try and fertilize or someone who o's on their own more than one egg to catch, increasing the chances of getting pg. Cost wise its much cheaper than IUI and ivf so it's usually tried before those. 

Ok must go vomit now :sick: I'm so not a fan of this first tri thing!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Future glad you had a nice time with your cousin. Your ms sounds horrible, hope it eases soon. Also good luck for your scan.

I went for my second blood test today, cd3 supposed to be cd2. I'm going for the results a week on Friday.


----------



## mk8

Evening ladies

Getting broody- sorry but I cant help with the soft cups. The thought of them are scary, which is kinda ridiculous as I really want to have a baby ie push a human being out of my wotsit! But hey. Hope you find some solutions elsewhere. If it's like the diaphragm, I think that the ring flexes right? Good luck with the new ttc gadget- the stuff us gals go through eh?

Glitter berrie- best of luck during the TWW- I hope that this is it for you (and the rest of us!)

Sorry- sorry about the nasty ms experience... but i think it is a good sign that the hormones are just where you want them to be. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that this is a sticky bean!

As for me- not a huge amount to report. CD4 but my period is really light this cycle, well in comparison to usual anyway. AF kinda arrived on Friday evening in the form of (TMI warning) dark brown blood. Sat was heavy-medium flow. Sun was medium flow. Today- super light. What's going on? I have been wondering whether the reason I am not pregnant yet is due to some kind of luteal phase defect/thin uterine lining issues. (I really need to stop thinking so much! haha). Anyway, I went into a Chinese herbalist shop near work with a colleague today. I told them I was having light but regular periods and the doctor suggested dong guai caplets. Mrs Bea- I know you went to see a nutrionist- did you hear anything about the usefulness of those? I didnt tell him I am ttc because I was with my colleague. 

As an aside, I made nasty dinner this evening. Way too greasy.... bleurgh. haha.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies

hope everyone is well. i was thinking about the question 'what happens next?" too.. we have only been ttc for 6 months (compared to some of u ladies) but it really does feel like an eternity already...sigh...i think if the Team December mantra doesn't work i will definitely be heading for the doctor..even that feels too long for me as technically i have been off the pill and NTNP since August of last year. maybe if no luck by Nov then i will go for a check up . 

today i have been lurking in the BFP announcements and noticed that a few ladies said they only BD once in this cycle and ended up preggers. Gives me some hope in case the SMEP plan backfires. i like the announcements as it gives me hope that it is possible after all. 

SMEP has started now..trying not to make a big deal about it as i want to avoid DH meltdown. Broody i am right behind you in waiting to OV..should happen by weekend maybe. still getting -OPKs so far. 

Future- hope you enjoying your holiday. 

to everyone:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. I can't believe it's "that time" again for me. This was a quick one in my opinion. I'm pretty sure I got a positive OPK last night. I took one earlier in the day but forgot to go look at it. <--- You'd be surprised how often I do that! 20 minutes will go by and I'll go "oh crap!!" :dohh: haha But yesterday I took it and then left for the day! So when I got back it looked positive but I couldn't say for sure. 

Anyway DH agreed last night the bottom line was darker than the top line. Though he didn't seem thrilled with making his analysis! haha O'well I don't love peeing in a cup either!

So I'm back to temping. Now USUALLY (which we all means nothing) I have 2-3 days of positive OPKs. I know this can be the surge going up and then it going down. Ok so I'm trying to think this out.... Saying my first positive OPK was last night at 11pm (even though the earlier one was probably positive, ugh anyway I have to ignore that for now!) then 36 hours from then.... by 11am tomorrow.... then I should have my temp rise by 3 days from that.... by saturday at the latest. Ok gals that's my plan! Hopefully I've managed to get enough temps in FF for them to make the call because I have to get my blood work done 1 week from ovulation :thumbup:

mk - hi! Forgive me as you've probably said - but we have a lot of pages. After your blood work was done, what did your dr. say to do?

gettingbroody - soft cups intimidate me as well! i hope you were successful! :) To get my process started, I made appt. with gp. Then realized it wasn't her specialty and just made an appt with ob/gyn and told him we'd been trying such and such months and he was like Ok that's long enough... we should do some tests. As for DH, he went to urologist. But I think his gp would have given him the lab slip for the SA. If your DH can get to a urologist, I think that would be better imo.

Future - Sorry you are not feeling well on your California trip!

Cupcake, I'm anxious to get your blood work results. :) I'm curious what happens after. My dr. is going to do the hsg test but didn't tell me the step after. He also didn't mention Clomid to me.

MrsBea- I'd love to be bump buddies. :happydance:

Glitter - 2WW! when's the test date? I think you are our next tester. Unless I'm missing anyone else who is in the 2ww?

aleja - how's SMEP working out?

Hey everyone else - hope you are well.


----------



## mk8

hey girls

aleja- i like the BFP announcements thread also, esp the ones where people have been ttc-ing for a long time. i recently found out my colleague had been trying since she got married (in 2007) and she had pcos and only 2-4 periods a year. she always thought it was her then they found out her hubby had sperm issues too. i think they tried ivf but not sure if it worked. whether it be ivf or natural, shes now over 3 months preggers and super duper happy :) 

mrsg- my blood results were a bit of a non event. i met with the gp and he told me my progesterone levels rose a lot from day 5 to day 22. he said it was LIKELY i ovulated because my levels were above 10 (26) but below 30. I think they prefer over 30 to be CERTAIN. but he said it was highly likely i had ovulated. cd22 was actually 5dpo for me so maybe thats why it was lower. i got positive opks and a rise in temps, so i think i did, but i do wonder if my progesterone levels were too low and whether i have a luteal phase defect that is hindering successful conception. my luteal phase isnt that short, it varies between 10-12 days. but i spot a day or so before and my increase in temps isnt a massive one. also, since ttcing, my periods have been a lot lighter, so wondering if my uterine lining is too thin for implantation. lots to think about as you can see from the stuff im typing - sometimes i tell myself to stop thinking and just let it happen. its tough though isnt it? but perhaps constant ttc thoughts increases my stress levels and thus impacts my hormones. its interesting how my periods went out of whack when i began ttc! see- stressing about being stressed now!

but back to the bloods. they only seemed to test progesterone. they didnt test anything else for me (they did that last time). do you know what they are testing for you? 

doc told me to keep trying until the end of the year. he knows hubbys off to get sa and he said thats the right thing to do next. ive had other hormones tested in the past so happy to compare results once you get yours hun. i also had a transvagina u/s- all seemed ok. so again, happy to share that. not had an hsg and the doc didnt even suggest it. he said to go back in dec if nothing happens. i asked what then and he said he would look to put me on fertility meds to help me O and increase my chances (more eggs!) so maybe step one is clomid before hsg???


----------



## cupcakesarah

I know what you mean about the stop thinking, I find it so hard. I'm just always thinking about ttc and then thinking it's never going to happen and that I'm just one if those unfortunate people. I just wish I didn't over think stuff.


----------



## mk8

hey cupcake, we all have our down days but we need to focus on the positive. it will happen. my gp said 90 something percent get preggers in 18 months. a girl i know on another thread got her bfp after 15 months of ttc. it can and it will happen honey.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey. Where's everyone today?

Hi Mk & Cupcake! I'm back again.

I just did another OPK. Still positive. 

Thanks for the info MK. I dont know what they are testing exactly. I know my thyroid for sure. 

Then if this month is a no go - I get the hsg. Interesting how different doctors handle the same problem differently.

Cupcake, I know exactly what you mean. Today I was feeling pessimistic and was feeling pretty matter of fact that I probably missed my window (life window not cycle window) and now it's never going to happen. Like for a moment I was 99% sure it was never going to happen for us.

Maybe tomorrow I'll feel different. Probably! Hope you are feeling better and more optimistic now!


----------



## MrsG2010

Me again. I'm back to obsessing about BD schedules. I want to BD every day while I have a positive OPK. I'm too worried about missing the right day. Everything online is conflicting. I have that actual doctor website that says BD every day is fine regardless of SA. So that's what Im going by. I'm just so worried Im doing the wrong thing and Im going to miss another month.

Sorry. Ov week panic makes me crazy! :wacko:

Found this:

Frequency of Intercourse
Couples who tried to get pregnant were previously told to have sex once every other day during their fertile days. But studies have shown you can improve your chances if you have sex once a day every day (as long as his sperm are OK) during the fertile 4-5 days prior to, and the day of, ovulation. In those rare circumstances when the man does not have enough sperm (oligospermia), the old rule of once every other day still holds true. 
In addition, researchers recommend that the average couple who is trying to conceive should make love regularly 2-3 times a week, every week because you don't know exactly when ovulation happens. 

Sex during fertile days % Pregnancy 
Sex every fertile day 37% 
Sex every other fertile day 33% 
Only once during fertile days 15% 

From: The New England Journal of Medicine (December 7, 1995 -- Vol. 333, No. 23). Allen J. Wilcox, Clarice R. Weinberg, Donna D. Baird


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

ok ladies, friday the 16th is when im testing :happydance:


----------



## aleja

thanks MrsG that little research piece was very interesting. i am the same i never know what to do about BDing. The SMEP is going ok, just BDing every second day until I get a +OPK (which i haven't yet). But according to FF I go into fertile window tomorrow so maybe i should start the every day business too...ahhh im confused. The problem is I don't want to wear out my DH before +OPK otherwise he may not cope with another few days of sex sex sex!!! This is hard. And funny. I think sometimes we tend to over-think and analyse things.. I know I am totally over thinking everything...
I just wish I could just go with the flow..but i don't think it is in my nature to do so


----------



## MrsG2010

I agree with your initial thought Aleja. Every other day until the +opk. Good luck!!!!


Glitterberrie - The 16th sounds like a good day! Good luck!!


I'm looking at maybe the 20th or the 21st. I used a lot of my IC HPTs last month so I need to be more patient this month! 


Feeling a little negative still. Realizing this is the week I have to be positive. Ok! I'm going to do this!!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Well I am off to California for 2 weeks so I wont be around.

lots and lots of :dust: to everyone.

I expect to come back to load of BFP's.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Girls!

Wow looks like there'll be lots of us testing around the same time this month! I'm due on the 21st/22nd. Fingers crossed we all get lucky!

Tried the preseed and soft cups last night... Had no problem putting in the softcup, in fact it went in so easy I wonder if I put it in right/far enough! Couldn't feel it though so that's surely a good sign! Used 3g of preseed but to be honest I think that was too much and in fact (tmi coming up!) DH wasnt sure if he actually came or not! (sounds crazy I know!) He thought he was just about to, then he tried to last a bit longer and then because of all the preseed he wasn't sure whether he had or not!!! :dohh: We had a good laugh about it last night but wondering now if we've now missed the boat for this month.... Bd'd on Sat (cd10), intended bd'ing cd12 but DH went to bed early with sore back and I hadn't the heart to wake him (will have to start being more ruthless! :growlmad:) Anyway, moral of the story is I'll definitely be using less preseed next time!

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Enjoy California MrsB! You'll be back just in time to endure the testing game with us!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

MrsBea, have a great trip. Cali was gorgeous too bad I felt like crap the whole time. I hope your trip is better!

Broody I definitely used between 15. and 2 ml of preseed and that was plenty. DH and I use lube semi-regularly so we're used to it but less maybe more for next time. 

The very first time I got pregnant DH and I only had sex when we wanted to which definitely isn't an everyday thing or even and every other day thing. So I'm no help on the schedule ladies.

Good Luck to all the testing ladies!!!!! 

I have my appt tomorrow so in about 24 hours. I'll post a pic if all goes well. Still a little nervous that something may be wrong. But I keep telling myself I haven't seen a drop of blood since my LMP and NOTHING but the cutest most sweetest baby ever could be making me this miserable!

So I'm going to talk to my doctor about how she goes about L&D I don't want to be forced to do a C-section unless medically necessary and I'd like to make sure we're all on the same page about my appointments and what tests we will have and things like that. And DH wants me to ask about better meds for the nausea and vomiting. It's gotten worse.

I made an acupuncture appointment for friday after work to see if that might help. So lots going on this week for me. 

i can't wait for every one of you to be as miserable as I am  Misery loves company :rofl:


----------



## BabyStep

:hi: Ladies,

Sorry, I have been MIA for a while now...got into a professional crisis. I was going crazy last week...ttc just flew out of my mind. Then went on a short trip over the long weekend. Although, I didn't want to at that time, I am glad I did...it helped me relax a bit. Things got a bit sorted out yesterday and I am trying to get back on board again. Don't know if O is going to happen this month with all the stress I had...but I am keeping my hopes up. I think I got a hang of using the BBT this cycle...I figured I am one of those sensitive ones and have to temp around the same time every day. Hoping to see a good shift this cycle.

MrsBea - Have fun in CA. 

Futuremommy - Good luck with your appt tomorrow. I am sure it will all go fine. Hope you get some relief from nausea as well.

Broody, MrsG, Glitter, MK - :hi: to you all.

and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## GettingBroody

Futuremommy1 said:


> i can't wait for every one of you to be as miserable as I am  Misery loves company :rofl:

:haha: I think I speak for us all when I say we can't wait to join you!!! 

I'm sure your doctors appointment will be absolutely fine! Try not to worry :hugs: (easy for me to say I know!) Love what you said about how only the cutest, most adorable baby could be making you feel this miserable! Keep tight to that thought! It'll all be worth it in the end :baby:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Future good luck at the docs for tomorrow looking forward to seeing a pic
MrsBea have a fabulous holiday, i loved california.

Not much to report from me, cd5 for me, af just about gone. Baby making soon! Yey.

Manic week at work running round like a headless chicken, i hate the start of a new term as i always feel a bit disorganised until i have all the info etc that i need. Be glad when it's the weekend.

I'll look forward to all your testing dates around the 20th - really hope there will be some BFP's!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

just wanted to check in and say Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi everyone!

Have fun in California MrsBea!
good luck at your appt Future!

I'm excited that a few of us are testing together? To recap, who is testing around 9/16-9/23?

Then who comes after that. I like tracking. :)

:coffee: <---- here's me waiting for hubby to get home. On Tues and Wed he gets home after I go to sleep. I told him to wake me up! Last night he did. A little odd. But it worked. :blush:

CMON MAY BABIES!!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> I'm excited that a few of us are testing together? To recap, who is testing around 9/16-9/23?
> 
> Then who comes after that. I like tracking. :)

22nd for me! (if I can hold out and not test early!)

Hope you caught the egg MrsG! Yay for late night bd'ing! :winkwink:

We got one more bd'ing session in last night, used less preseed this time (1.5ml), definitely better! Here's hoping it's worked!


----------



## MrsG2010

gettingbroody - Crossing my fingers for you! I hope the preseed works. I know I've said this the last 2 or 3 months. But if I have to do this again next month, I think I'll give it a try. :blush:

My temp rose .5 today. So I'm thinking that means I'm through ov week! We BD every darn day! That's alll we can do! :shrug:


My Ovulation Chart 


Glitter 9/16, right?
I'll be testing 9/21. 
getting broody 9/22


----------



## BabyStep

Good luck, MrsG. Hope this is the cycle for you!

Broody - I am thinking of trying preseed this cycle, but was wondering if it is going to be difficult to detect EWCM with preseed? Sorry, this probably is a silly question: Are you going to use it every time you BD?

:hi: everyone!


----------



## GettingBroody

It's a little bit different to ewcm, more watery and not really stretchy (although I didn't actually try to stretch it...hmmm! Maybe I should!) I've been putting it in just before heading to bed for the last three evenings even though we didn't actually bd on Monday. I figure it's best to have it in and waiting just in case - last think I want is to have to hop out off bed in the middle of a heated moment to go get my preseed! :blush: Won't bother using it once my fertile period is over... I found it really easy to use. Just make sure you don't use too much. The leaflet advises 3ml but I found that really messy. 1.5ml was plenty!


----------



## mk8

Future- hope youre ok hun. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?


----------



## Futuremommy1

So I'm back! And it was great. Baby Johnson is doing remarkably well. HB was 161 bpm and measuring at 3 cm or 10w0d so a few days earlier than my ticker but Dr is going to keep EDD at 4/8. At first we think he was sleeping but then she woke him up and he started dancing! Very active little bugger we were so happy to see. :happydance: She said now my chance of miscarriage went down from 50% to 5% so that's a weight off my shoulders. :cloud9:

here's our picture
 



Attached Files:







bj.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mk8

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Awww thats wonderful news! yayyy!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted the scan went so well Future! :dance: I bet you're feeling lovely and relieved right now!! Yippee!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Lovely scan pic! Has it got pride of place on your fridge?!! I noticed you said "he" a few times...are you feeling like it's going to be a boy? Will you find out or are you going to wait for the surprise?!


----------



## BabyStep

CONGRATULATIONS Future!!! Such a nice pic!!


----------



## MrsG2010

:happydance: future

Love the scan!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yey Furture, glad it all went ok. Lovely pic of your little baby!


----------



## MrsG2010

Good morning. FF puts me at 3DPO. I think it's 2DPO. I guess it doesn't matter. I'm covered either way. :thumbup: I am obsessing a little bit because I don't have a complete chart and I started the OPKs late. O'well. I can't go back in time. This is as accurate as I can get it! <<In my head: ahhh you idiot why didn't you get the stupid friggin battery earlier!) 

Anyway, so if I ov on Tuesday I need to move my blood work up. EEP!

Hope you all are well! FRIDAY! WOOHOO!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Futuremommy1

when i saw the baby it just looked like a boy to me not sure why. So we say he sometimes we say she (already confusing the poor baby). I don't think we will find out. I don't want to personally. DH does but he might be outvoted since I throw up 3 times a day 

We can't find out till like Thanksgiving (November) so we have time to duke it out.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi everyone!

I'm very miserable today :-( I've always been prone to cystitis and read a few years ago that going to the toilet straight after bd'ing helps prevent it (it really works!:thumbup:) so that's what I always do... This week I decided that maybe that's one of the reasons I haven't been seeing a bfp so didn't go the toilet til next morning and I am seriously paying for it now! :cry: Hit me with a bang this afternoon in work, and to make it worse I had awful post-ov cramps too :growlmad: Was so close to asking my principal if I could go home but after drinking loads of water at lunch time it's eased off a little now (until the next time I have to go the loo anyway :blush:) And thank god I had paracetemol in my bag and that seems to have taken care of the cramps. Gonna just keep drinking buckets (!) of water and hope it flushes out...:coffee:

So, enough of my moaning, how's everyone else?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Futuremommy1 said:


> I don't think we will find out. I don't want to personally. DH does but he might be outvoted since I throw up 3 times a day

:rofl: I like your logic!! :D


----------



## BabyStep

Broody - Sorry about your cramps...glad it is getting better though.

MrsG - Good luck! fx'd for you!

Ladies, I am feeling so anxious today. I know I must have patience and be positive, but I am beginning to wonder if this is ever going to happen to me. :cry: My DH has an appt for SA on 13th and my appt with a fertility specialist is on 20th. Although, I am glad I made the appts, I am also scared that I might get some horrible diagnosis. Wasn't this supposed to be a fun thing!?! I am gonna go visit my family in a couple of weeks and I am sure everyone is going to inquire about the same thing. I haven't come up with what I am going to respond. I am sorry for all the rant!


----------



## GettingBroody

BabyStep said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be a fun thing!?!

My thoughts exactly! I bet anyone who's been through a few months of ttc would agree it's not much fun...it's stressful and bloody hard work!

Good luck with your tests. I'm sure you won't get bad news but even if you do at least you can start looking at ways to fix it...you can't treat a problem until you know it exists. (although, look who's talking! I haven't even got around to booking any testing yet!)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody sorry about the cystitis, i was worried about this myself and i've been trying to avoid going to the loo after. But i tend to wake up in the night anyway so i go a couple of hours after. Hope it gets better soon. Drink cranberry juice!

Babystep - i'm always having those thoughts about whether it will ever be my time. But we have to think positive. It will happen! It was so much fun at the start when after BD hubby and i would wonder if we'd made a baby and BD wasn't timed and scheduled. Grr i feel a bit better after my rant now!


----------



## BabyStep

Thank you Ladies!! I am trying to pull myself back together... I really really hope and pray this is the month for all of us!


----------



## mk8

Hang in there Baby! Whilst I know it's hard to relax, try hard to remind yourself that the tests can show that nothing is wrong at all. You have been trying since Feb, thats "only" 7 months. The stats are on our side right? I think it is a great thing to do the tests. Fingers crossed for you honey. Try to take some time out from TTC thoughts and just enjoy your life with the lovely Mr Baby. Take it easy hun. 

xx


----------



## aleja

hey *futur*e i just saw your pic of your little bubby. wow you have a little person growing inside of you!!!!!! it must feel so special. i'm glad to hear everything is great.:kiss:


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody, meant to say about the cystitis- maybe lie there for 30 mins - 1 hr then pee. Apparently any swimmers who havent made it by then are unlikely to make it. Drink lots of water, cranberry juice (the one without sugar) and rest. Take it easy hun.


----------



## mk8

On another note girls, I was looking through the BnB threads and saw one about day 21 bloods. Mine came out at 26nmol/L. Doc/lab said it was "likely" I ovulated but not "certain" because it was over 10 but under 30. I just thought I had and perhaps it was a few points of 30 because I was 5DPO and not 7DPO. Anyway, read that some ladies have day 21 prog levels at 40 something and maybe even 90 something. Interesting. Have you ladies had day 21 bloods and do you remember the results?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yea it's pretty amazing. Especially when we saw the baby wiggling in there

Hey baby, it took me 14 months to get here so I can understand up to a point. I d have two losses which I wouldn't wish on anyone but it did remind me I could get pregnant. And until they find something wrong I would suggest you try that mindset. Some months are harder than others but like mk said try and enjoy just bring married cause the moment you get your bfp everything in your mind changes.


----------



## aleja

hey ladies
hope everyone is well. i am still in the waiting to OV stage at cd15. Last month i got a +OPK on this cycle day so will find out later today if the same happens. In the meantime:coffee: and :sex: is where i am at!!

i will be testing about 25th sept if AF doesn't come....:nope:

*babystep*- hope you feel better ...this ttc IS HARD WORK.. there are so many gimmicks involved. From BD schedules and positions, Preseed, vitamins, herbs, OPKs, FF, Legs in the air, temping....it's hard to keep up the momentum month after month 
Hopefully a BFP is around the corner and it will all be worth it for all of us

*broody* - i was thinking about cystitis only yesterday as I noticed that i was feeling a bit stingy down there. After Bding i haven't been running to the bathroom to pee as i usually would so it will be much easier to catch some nasty urinary tract infection. 
Yikes...I don't get cystitis much but when it happens its hell. I sometimes take cranberry pills to help keep my lady bits happy.I think i may start taking them if i notice any more little signs. 

I will just add this to my ever-growing list of herbs and vitamins I already take:wacko:

To everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey mk im going wed morning for blood work....7 or 8 dpo.


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Hey Broody, meant to say about the cystitis- maybe lie there for 30 mins - 1 hr then pee. Apparently any swimmers who havent made it by then are unlikely to make it.

That's exactly what I did last month and felt fine after it so decided to risk the full night this time - oops! Feeling much better today, going to keep drinking pints of water, seems to be doing the job :thumbup:

BabyStep, hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, FF tells me I'm 3dpo today. Let the waiting begin...! :coffee:


----------



## MrsG2010

Gettingbroody your chart looks great...nice and clear.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks! It's not often I get such a clear temp rise... Good sign perhaps?!


----------



## mk8

Fingers crossed Broody!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

FX and baby dust for you broody! Good luck! :dust::thumbup:


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning. Not really in the mood for this Monday morning. Sooo sleepy. Was watching football w/ my DH until too late last night.

Anyway, I'm 5 or 6DPO and due for blood work on Wed. I'm happy to be taking these next steps. Though I'm hoping it's for nothing. I'm also definitely hoping it all comes back with me having perfectly good health!

FF tells me that if I caught this cycle, my EDD will be May 29, 2012. I LOVE IT!

How are you all doing? I believe we have a tester this Friday, 9/16? :) Looking forward to it!

I am still maintaining that I'm not testing til 9/20.


----------



## BabyStep

Good luck Broody, MrsG!! Broody, your chart does look great...like one of those model ones :) fx'd for you ladies!

Nothing much on my end...DH going for SA tomorrow, so we had to abstain for a couple of days...glad its not my ovulation time yet. Hope to catch the egg this time around. How is Monday treating you all?


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck with the SA Babystep's DH!! :haha:

Haven't managed to clear the cystitis yet so going to try and get a doctors apt tomorrow. Be a good opportunity to ask her bout testing etc too...


----------



## mk8

Oh no, cystitis still around eh? Hope the docs prescribe you some good antibiotics!


----------



## MrsG2010

good luck at the doctor!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Good luck ladies!!! Wishing you allt he best :dust: :flower:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Nothing much from ne. Despite the plan to smep this month we haven't. Due to ovulate Sunday I think so best get busy for the rest of the week. In other news we've bought a house, a new one, should be built for December. Hooray. So I think I'll take the baby making easy for the next few months as I suppose it will be easier to move without be pregnant, still going to try a bit though!!! Obviously. 

Good luck with the SA, my hubby had it done twice. Had to collect the sample at home then rush across town withhos sample. He said it was quite stressful having to get it there within the two hour window!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey cupcake. Interesting your Dh had a 2 hour window. My DH had a 30 min window so that forced him to give the sample there as the lab is 45 min away!

As for me I am 7DPO. 1 Week til testing! - Feel the same today. Though maybe irritable!!


----------



## BabyStep

Congratulations on your new house, cupcake! That must be exciting. Yeah, DH goes in for his SA in a few hours... his major worry is being able to shoot for the cup :dohh: Anyways, hope it turns out fine.

Waiting time for you MrsG! Good luck! 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I suppose the shorter time might give a more accurate picture.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies, I have been stalking all of you for the last couple days (admittedly obsessed!). Ive read all of the posts and am hoping I can join you now! When I read some of the posts, I feel like Im reading a page from my own story. Its both comforting and depressing that so many women are going through what I am. You dont know me yet, but I feel like I know you ladies so well now so I hope youll accept me
I am finally at a point in my journey where I need a support group. Im sad all the time, Im worried all the time, Im anxious all the time. I just dont know what is taking so long! So heres my synopsis.
Im 33 years old. My husband is 32. Weve been TTC for 5 months now; this month is my 6th cycle. Im a text book girl, meaning I do everything by the book, research and analyze everything ensuring that I increase my odds with whatever creditable literature there is out there. Historically, I was on BC since 19 years old and stopped last year, so Ive technically been off the pill for about a year. I never was really good with the pill, meaning I took it on and off, never finished my pack, but managed never to have an accident. My period is always regular, every month like clockwork. However, my periods have lengthened as Ive gotten older. I now have a 32-34 day cycle. Every once in a while, it will go back to a 28 day cycle. Nonetheless, it comes monthly. Ive been charting BBT, using OPKs and pre-seed since trying. I take prenatal vitamins daily for about a year now, and began taking Vit D+fish oil and B-6 mid cycle last month hoping to improve my 11-12 day luteal phase. It made for one crazy cycle. I spotted daily up until my period, which has now been about 7 days longthe longest period Ive ever had! My worry is that Im a late ovulator, Day 21. I feel like Im old, making bad eggs or have some other problems I just cant figure out. Of course, like others, I start to question what could possibly be wrong with me, blocked tubes? Endo? Something???
It just doesnt make sense..why is it taking so long??? When I look back at my charts and timing, everything is perfect, everything is so textbook. But yet here I am, 6 mo.no BFP! Month after month and it constantly eats at me. Im so sad, Im ready for that baby YESTERDAY! 
Anyway, sorry for the long intro. Hopefully, you gals will initiate me in! Cheers, Ann.


----------



## workingttc

Hi, Ann! Welcome! This is a TERRIFIC group of ladies, and you've definitely come to the right place. Your story sounds a lot like mine leading up to my BFP (33 y.o., charted and did opks for 6 cycles before we got lucky on #7, charts always looked like they were supposed to). All I can say is try to hang in there and get as much support as you can from here (it's a much better forum for obsessing about TTC than the real world!) - the odds are strongly in your favor that it will happen!! Are you on Fertility Friend? I had posted a link a while back to their study on age and fertility, and it said that the average time it takes a 33 year old from their research (basically about 40,000 charts) was 9 months. Hopefully it won't take that long for you, but I found it comforting when I was struggling with all this to know that it doesn't always happen right away (sometimes, especially on sites like this which have lots of young 20s, it feels like it should!). :hugs:


----------



## BabyStep

Welcome Trulyoo! I can second your feeling sad, anxious and depressed in this whole TTC journey. Did you see your ob/gyn yet? But, again its only been 5 months (although it might seem an eternity to you). As you might already know, it does take upto a year sometimes to conceive, even for healthy couples. So, don't lose hope. There are so many of us! Joining BnB has definitely helped me keep my sanity a bit. Wish you all the best and a BFP soon!


----------



## Trulyoo

WorkingTTC, I'm especially glad to hear from you. It is your specific story from TTC to BPT that is giving me hope. I've followed you from page 1 to page 92. And it's like reading a story in development. Not sure if you've ever re-read all of your posts all over again, but when I did, I could feel your emotions, your troubles, your worries, all the way to your your success and happiness! And it has been so comforting and so reassuring that sometimes all there is to it, is timing! How crazy us human creatures are to know so much that it becomes more detrimental than helpful. Part of me knows to be patient, that my gut tells me that we'll be okay, and then my OCD side tells me that there must be something wrong because science tells me that what I'm doing should work already!!!! I did check out your post regarding the average time. That was of great relief to me, since I love facts and data and it really did it for me. But then I picture myself past 8 mo without a BFP and then what will I hang my hat on??? I'm crazy....LOL.


----------



## Trulyoo

BabyStep, thank you for the welcome. I see you're from CA too!


----------



## mk8

Welcome Truly. I am sorry to hear how you are feeling, we can all understand what you are going through and I certainly feel like this group is wonderful one with kind and supportive ladies. As Baby has said, whilst 5 cycles can feel like an eternity, I would try not to worry too much about it. I can totally understand how you may be worried about blocked tubes, endo etc (especially when you have been BD-ing at the right times) but the likelihood of that is low and so keep positive. As Working mentions, she got her BFP on cycle 7 :) That can be you too! 

Cupcake - fabulous about the new home! :) Hopefully you will get more good news this month :) 

Working- how are you doing honey? My, hasnt your bump grown?! 

Baby- everything OK with you? 

MrsG- when does hubby get SA results? Fingers crossed! 

Hi to everybody else. x


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Truly! :hi: Don't have time to write properly now but just wanted to say Hi and that I'm sure you'll fit in well here with us. Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Trulyoo

Thanks for all the wonderful welcomes ladies and thanks for having me. I'll be keeping you all posted this cycle for your input and feedback. AF just left, hubby and I are ready this cycle. He even told me he washed all of his boxers by himself and started taking his zinc, he was quite proud! LOL.


----------



## mk8

Haha, so cute when the boys make the effort too eh? 

Broody- hope youre doing well my dear!


----------



## Trulyoo

Do you ladies think a Day 21 ovulation is quite late? I know the drawback is that I have fewer times during the year to TTC. But, I've read conflicting opinions about Day 21 ovulation.....


----------



## BabyStep

Hi mk8! Its been a while since I heard from you :) How are you doing? Things are going slow on my end...DH went for his SA today. I have an appt with the fertility specialist on 20th...mixed feelings about that. Oh well... I am on CD 19, no signs on O yet. 

Truly, I wouldn't worry about O near CD 20/21...as long as you have a min 10 day LP, it should all be okay. 

Working...look at your growing bean!! Its amazing! :hugs: 

:hi: Broody, MrsG, MrsB (you're in CA now, right?), aleja, cupcake, glitter...hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## mk8

Ive been good Baby. Just chilling with the lovely hubby and getting on with work and life in general. Off on hols to China soon and v much looking forward to that! Have my ups and downs on this TTC journey but what can you do eh? I think you get to a certain point and realise its too much work to stress all the time. (Though I do of course have my random "why me? sniff sniff" days. 

Good luck with the SA results- when do you get them Baby? Also good luck with your appt next week. Do you know what to expect at all? Hope you are in good spirits in general!


----------



## BabyStep

Oooh...China! Must be fun! Yeah...just relax and enjoy your trip. Yeah...we all have those days of "why me?" :) But life goes on... DH gets his results next week. I have no idea what to expect on my appt. I just want to get some tests done to confirm ovulation, since I haven't been able to see it myself. I doubt she is going to put me on any meds, and I'd rather not until I know what is wrong. My DH and my in-laws are very much into homeopathy...so I am sticking with it for a couple of cycles. I have been able to lose some pounds and somehow feel more in touch with my body. Trying to reduce stress (although sometimes it seems impossible and I feel completely hopeless) as much as I can...as I know how much effect it has on my cycles. Thanks mk for starting this thread! :hugs: to you!


----------



## workingttc

Ann (Truly), I'm so glad my posts helped you! I TOTALLY know how you feel, as I'm sure you saw from my posts. It WILL happen. Are you planning to talk to your doctor at some point? As you know, that was the road we had gone down the month I got my BFP. It helped me to feel more proactive, but it definitely also made me worried about new and different things. On balance, though, I think it is worth doing if your doctor is receptive to it, and it doesn't hurt to do it sooner rather than later, just in case you're missing something easy to fix. It's so hard when you're the type (like it sounds like we, and most other ladies on this thread, are) that researches and learns everything they can, and then does everything by the book, expecting that if you do that, it will all work out right away. I was so used to taking this approach in my non-TTC life and always having it work for me, so it was such a let down to have it fail me (or I felt like it did) in such an important area. As I said, though, I'm proof that it will eventually work out. I'm in CA too, by the way.

Oh, and I don't think CD21 is too late for OV. I've known multiple people both in real life and on here that have gotten their BFPs with OV dates that are even later than that. The key is just knowing when you OV, which you do; the problem for so many ladies with late OV is that they are timing BD for a week or more earlier and missing the window entirely!

Babystep and MrsG, I hope the SA results come out good. I know how nervewracking the wait can be.

MK, I'm good. Anxious for my next appointment, which is a week from tomorrow. And anxious for another BFP from this thread! We are overdue! I hope you're hanging in and feeling ok about this month.

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals! 

Hi Truly - So nice to have a new member to our crew. 

MK - No 2nd DH SA here (yet). I actually have my own blood work in the morning. I guess it's technically my Day 21 bloods. Even though for me - tomorrow is Day27. (HI Truly - I'm a late Ov'er too!) :thumbup:

I am hoping that I will get my results before the weekend. I hate waiting over weekends for news. Im not really sure what news I am waiting for. I am guessing thyroid levels and post-ovulation levels, right? I'm afraid my doctor wasn't terribly clear on what he was checking. I guess I should have asked. :shrug: He also didn't mention Day 3 bloods or anything like that. He just told me that "if" AF comes next cycle, to schedule the hsg for approx day 5. Maybe I should ask about Day 3s? I was sitting there in the dr. office and I always get too timid to ask questions. Or forgetful. !?

Babystep - How did DH do for his test? hahaha poor guys! My DH was not in love w/ the whole process. It'll take some sweet talking to get him to go again! 

MK (again) China! When and how long? Did I miss that? Sounds exciting. I've only been out of the country once. To London when I was about 20 years old. Had a great time. All you ladies are quite the travelers.

Getting broody - One weeks for us! How've you been feeling? I swear I feel the same. Every now and then I get a weird twinge. But I got those last month too so whatever! Not going to trick me this time!! 

Glitter - A few days for you!

Hello! Hi working! hi cupcake!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi truly welcome along. The girls are great and I find it a real help to know people going through similar journeys to having a baby.

Working your baby is a lemon now...eek it's getting so big! Exciting. 
Mk8 china will be great and no doubt lovely to relax.
I get my blood results on Friday, interested to see what happens.


----------



## mk8

HEy Mrs G. On the bloods, they may test all hormones including (but not exclusively): 
Fsh, think low is good. 
Lh, normal levels vary depending where you are in your cycle
TEStosterone, mine was in the normal range but on the upper end
Progesterone,varies depending on where you are on your cycle
Estrogen
FRee androgen index (tests for pcos, mine was high but have regular cycles and ultrasound showed everything was ok so it was not diagnosed)
CA125
FUll blood count
THYroid
I'M sure there are others but forgotten. 

ON day 3 and day 21 tests for me, they only did the progesterone tests to check I ovulated. MY number was 26nmol/l. 

GOOd luck and do update us. X 

GEtting of the bus now, more later girls.x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, i have only missed a few days and so much is happening:thumbup:

Welcome Truly, hope you enjoy the thread. I was stalking BnB for a few weeks before having the courage to join and one of the main reasons I took the plunge is because I noticed so many other ladies in the SAME situation as me. It is hard out in the real world where everyone falls preggers easily and there are babies everywhere. i was feeling really lonely before BnB. I am also 33 and my DH is 32 and this is technically our 6th month :flower:

Cupcake -congratulations on your new house, you must be so excited and hanging for December to come around.

MK - China!:happydance:

GL to all the ladies getting tests done, hope you get the news you are looking for. 

I am CD19 now, still not sure if I actually OVed as I have some doubts about the +OPK. but now CM all gone so here's hoping. Plus no more BD in the aleja household as we both :sleep:


So when is everyone testing? :flower:


----------



## MrsG2010

thanks for the info mk! I will definitely update. I'll probably obsess about it and you lucky ladies will get to hear all of it! :haha:

Today is Cd27, 8DPO according to FF. 7 DPO according to me. But what do I know?!

hi aleja -- do you temp? So far we have glitter testing on the 16th and me and getting broody early next week. 

hey cupcake - looks like you are a little ahead of me. when did you give the blood? My appt is this morning and I'm wondering if I'll get my results Fri ??

working's baby is up to a lemon? how exciting!! i love those fruit tickers.

I'm up early to get to my appt. have a good wednesday.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Mrs g I had my day 2/3 bloods done on the 5th sept but couldn't get into doctors before then!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all having a lovely evening/day (depending on where you all are around the globe!) 

Cupcake- whats the latest with the house situation? So exciting! Good luck with your bloods on Fri. Do you know what they are going to test exactly?

Aleja- why did you have doubts over your positive OPK? 

MrsG- how was your appointment?

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

As for me, weird thing... CD13 and I have a "kinda" positive OPK. I say "kinda" cos the test line is pretty dark and looks about the same as the control line, but as I found out last cycle, these internet cheapies seem pretty darn sensitive. It gave a positive, but the first response ones didnt until the next day (got another positive on the internet cheapie that day too). So maybe the surge is on its way up and it going to be properly positive tomorrow! But that aside, the weird thing is I have NEVER had a positive OPK this early. The earliest ever is cycle day 14. Usually I get it around CD15 and had it on CD17 last cycle. I tried taking Chinese dong guai this cycle (on cycle day 9- should be in first half of cycle I think). Mum's into herbal meds and made me a dong guai soup (it is meant to help regulate cycles and helps to replenish blood- some women take it if they dont seem to have much blood during mestruation too I think). Anyhoo, could that be the reason for the earlier OPK? Hmmm........ Thought I'd share it with you TTC ladies in case you wanna give it a try.


----------



## cupcakesarah

House will be built for December, going this weekend to choose things like the kitchen etc.

On the day 21 bloods they just did progesterone for me
Day 3 bloods had LH, FSH and a few other things i can't remeber, oh prolactin might have been one of the others. I'll ask for a print out and then i have a record and can share my results.

Need to start doing my opk's, i keep forgetting but i'm not expecting ovulation until this weekend.


----------



## MrsG2010

good luck cupcake and MK. those ovulation days are tricky! can come out of nowhere! :thumbup:

9DPO, CD 28 here. :coffee:

My appt. went fine. In and out. I was told I'd get my blood work results today or tomorrow. Im going to ask for a printout too.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mrsg , I don't temp but I might starting doing it if I don't get a BFP within a couple of months. Can't wait to hear about how your test results go.

MK- I use the cheapie OPK's too and i think i 'kinda' got a +OPK this month. I don't think it was exactly positive but it was the closest thing to it this month. I have been testing every day since and all negative...i am beginning to feel like a POAS addict.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Well just home from the doctors. To be honest the evil cystitis is pretty much gone but decided I'd go in and talk to her about testing anyway, otherwise I'd just keep putting it off! Anyway went very well and as today is cd22 she took my day 21 bloods to send off. Won't have the results til Monday though so :coffee: She did a hpt too but I'm only 7 dpo so it was bfn of course. I'm to go back at the end of next week for day 2/3 bloods if af comes.

It's a bit of a relief to have the whole process started to be honest!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I agree broody it does feel good to have started the process off, made me feel a bit more proactive.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Well hello ladies! I feel like I've missed a thousand things! 

Welcome Ann I hope you enjoy the ladies as much as I have.

Cupcake have fun picking out your kitchen and all your fixtures!

Good luck to everyone about to test!!! I really hope we start getting more bfp's!!!

FYI my o date was cd23 for most of the year so what some would consider a late one but I always o'd so no big worry.

As for me I just got out of the hospital. Apparently my ms was worse than I thought. I hadn't eaten or drank anything for a few days and I was dehydrated. So 24 hours of fluids, meds and observation. It helped. I can seem to keep food down now so we will see. As long as I can I'll see my doctor for my reg appt in oct (2nd tri!!!). 

Right now I have a headache from all the meds so I'm going to take some Tylenol and lay down. I'll check back later!!!


----------



## BabyStep

Broody - Glad cystitis is out and hope its gone for good.

Future - wow...relieved that you got some help with the dehydration! 

cupcake - must be so exciting...getting your new house ready and hopefully with an additional member :)

aleja - I am in your shoes...I have been getting lines on those internet cheapies for a couple of days now, but still not as dark or darker than the control like :( Don't know what to think of it. I do have a lot of EWCM though. Hope thats a good sign that I am going to O. Temp is yet to rise though. 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## mk8

morning girls

broody- quick q.... you doing the baby dance yet? I took a look at your chart and see it doesnt say at all. Get to it missy if not already!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hehe, bit late for me now a week after ov! :haha: Yeah, had intended bd'ing cd10, 12 & 14 but hubby's back was very sore on cd12 so ended up being cd 10, 13 & 14 instead. Used preseed and softcups on cd 13,14 so we'll see...!

Future, so sorry you had to go into hospital hon :-( Hope your headache eases and your ms stays away. Poor you! It'll be worth it in the end! 

Glitter, are you testing today? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, MrsG, I just had a look at your chart!! Looking very good!! High temps :D (had to scroll back about 5 pages to find the link...stalker alert!! :haha:)


----------



## MrsG2010

CD 29, DPO 10.
My Ovulation Chart 

I'm not testing. Learned my lesson last month.

gettingbroody, you are my twin this month. we are both in similar spots and had blood work done. i get my blood work results today! 

you think my chart looks good? im so cynical now. I get a high temp and Im like wooptido. Not going to trick me again. I wanted to do the temp overlay on FF... but you have to pay for that! :growlmad:

Ive been irritable and bbs hurt. Same old, same old. We'll see.

good luck to you! When do you expect your results?

Futuremommy, ahh! I'm glad you are feeling better. My preggo friend also had to go in for dehydration earlier in her pregnancy. (She's 20 weeks now!)

aleja, i highly recommend temping. In fact, I'm a bit of a temp pusher. You should start temping next cycle. Though you probably won't need to! :)



Hi everyone else!! Happy Friday. I'll check back in tonight w/ my blood results.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> you think my chart looks good? im so cynical now. I get a high temp and Im like wooptido. Not going to trick me again. I wanted to do the temp overlay on FF... but you have to pay for that! :growlmad:

Here's a handy sneaky hint someone else told me about... :blush: Set up a new email account on yahoo/gmail/hotmail/whichever! Then go on to FF and send a referral from your account to the new email. When you join FF with the new email (and fake name) then you'll get 5 days free Premier Membership (or whatever it's called) on your own account!! Works a treat and very handy at this time of the month for overlaying charts etc! 

Getting my test results on Monday... (the weekend got in the way :growlmad:!) Are yours back yet? Good luck with them, keep us posted!!


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is well. Been reading your posts and keeping up with all of the developments!

MK8: Wanted to talk quickly about those internet OPKs. I really like them but can understand your frustrations regarding their sensitivity. Those tests put me in a whirlwind last month. It got really dark a week before I was supposed to ovulate so I considered it a positive, accompanied with the ovulation pains and symptoms I was having, I really believed I was ovulating and starting to wonder why everything was lining up a whole week early. Well, we BD and did everything we had to just to find out a week later that I was ovulating again, of course, confirmed by another positive OPK, ovulation pain and CM!!! Told DH I was totally confused and needed to BD again, he was so mad at me and said I wasted his precious sperm the week before. Haha. He said my timing and schedule was completely wack!!! I told him that I couldn't control my body and I was just banking on the OPK results. I even showed him the two positives one week apart and he was just not having it!!! I guess my body tried to ovulate but then failed and tried again. That's my theory, but either way, my chances didn't work out although we BD the most ever in one month due to this fluke..... OPK's are confusing sometimes =(...

Ladies, I'm really scared about going to the FS. Being the type of person I am that wants to control every situation, and like Working said, to want to be proactive about my situation, I'm still so hesitant about going. This is the biggest event in my life and I'm scared to find out bad news. I want to do everything I possibly can to increase my chances naturally. I make excuses to myself that it's just too early to run tests. DH is against it and thinks nothing is wrong with us. And deep down inside, I think that too. But YOU NEVER KNOW!!! And that's a hard pill to swallow.....you just don't know and you have to either live with that or do something about it. I guess we're just not at that point to do something about it. So here I am, do everything I can except the doctor....Sometimes I'm okay with that, and sometimes I feel like I'm wasting time. What a process TTC is!

Anyway, I'm hoping we have another BPT soon with you ladies. It would be so inspiring and wonderful to have shared in your journeys!

Cheers,

Ann.


----------



## cupcakesarah

So I've been to the doctors to collect my results. The doctor said my results all looked fine and said she'd do e as much as a gp can and has referred me to a gynecologist at the hospital for 'infertility treatment' to use her words. Can't believe it's come to this to be honest. Depressing.

So if you're interested these aren't results, from the day 21 bloods she thought I'd ovulated.

Day 3 bloods:
Thyroid function test normal TSH 2.31mu/L (range 0.35-5.5)
Serum free t4 level 14.25pmol/L (9.0-24.0)

FSH normal 5.3u/L

Prolactin (normal) 294mu/L (34-580 range)

Serum LH (acceptable) 3.8u/L

Day 21 bloods
32nmol/L progesterone (14-90 range) she said from this result she thinks it's more than likely I ovulated. 

Where there was a range to put your result in I've added that on.


----------



## mk8

HEY cup cake, hopefully the fertility specialist will help and if something needs fixing, I hope its an easy fix. 
HOw long have you been ttc again hun?


----------



## mk8

sorry cupcake, just saw the ticker. I'm surprised they're referring you so early babe. why is that?


----------



## cupcakesarah

She just said she'd done as much as a gp could do so the only other thing is a specialist. I don't mind as you find gp's are so clueless as they deal with such a wide range of medicine. She asked if I wanted to be referred and I said yes.


----------



## mk8

Cupcake, I think that is actually great news. Either you find out all is in good order or they find something and can therefore help you. I am keeping fingers crossed for you honey. 

Just comparing my blood test results to yours, they tested some different things for me and my testosterone was in different units. Interesting... what are these GPs doing???


----------



## BabyStep

cupcake, I think thats a positive thing. I wish my gp would do that...instead I made an appt with a fertility specialist myself (next week). Hopefully, she'll run some tests to see if I am ovulating or not (my gp refuses to do so). 

Had a rough time last night. I got as positive as it can get OPK yesterday and was hoping to BD as soon as DH got back. Unfortunately, he was held at work and couldn't make it back home till 1:30 am. And he was too tired to do anything. I was extremely frustrated and thought I missed this month as well. However, we got to do it today morning before I left for work. My temp rose a bit today, so I think I might have already O'd. We just did it twice this cycle...I feel kinda hopeless :cry: and angry.


----------



## BabyStep

Truly, I'm in the same path...I have FS appt on Tuesday. Somedays I am really scared...just like you I worry what if they find out something is terribly wrong with me...how am I going to handle that. But, we have to take that step some day or the other. And there is also the possibility that everything is fine, and it is just taking a bit of time. TTC is a hard road (although I never imagined in my wildest dreams that it would be), but we just have to keep going...and we have these wonderful ladies to help us all the way! Good luck with you appt.


----------



## mk8

Hi again girls,

Gosh, sounds like quite a few of us are feeling a bit down. Rather than perk you ladies up, I am here with a somewhat depressing post. For some reason, I got home today and just felt incredibly scared that there is something horribly wrong with either myself or hubby in the fertility dept. I looked back at my charts and we have had regular BD sessions over the past 9 cycles. We always hit my fertile period too. So what could be wrong? I don't drink or smoke, I appear to ovulate (regular cycles and positive OPKs in the cycles I have used them). Just wondering if it will ever happen. TBH, I am kinda losing hope. I know 9 cycles and 8 months is nothing for some people but I feel at the in between stage- just waiting to see what happens without any idea if there is a medical reason stopping hubby and I from conceiving. Sigh...


----------



## BabyStep

:hugs: mk. I am having the same doubtful day as you. I think working said in a previous post that the average number of cycles for gals in their 30s is 9 months...info she found on FF? I don't remember if you had your blood work done as well? Are you thinking of making an appt with FS? I don't know if its going to help, but atleast you might be able to put your doubts to rest. We all have those days sweety...but we have to keep trudging along until we get our BFPs.


----------



## MrsG2010

hi gals. Literally just before I started typing DH and I got into an argument. :cry: About a same old, same old problem. So annoying. :nope:

anyway, I signed on to tell you about my blood work. I was told everything was normal. I went by on my lunch break and picked up my results. This is what it says:

TSH, 3rd generation 1.03 mIU/L
Reference Range:
> or = 20 years .40-4.50
Pregnancy Ranges
First tri .20-4.70
Sec tri .30-4.10
Thi tri .40-2.70

Progresterone 11.1 ng/mL
Reference Ranges:
Follicular phase <1.0
Luteal Phase 2.6-21.5
Postmeno <0.5
1st tri 4.1-34
2nd tri 24.0-76
3rd tri 52-302

Prolactin 13.6 ng/mL
Reference Range:
Non pregnant 3-30
Preg 10-209
Postmeno 2-20


----------



## aleja

hey girls,
it seems we are all going through a bit of a lull today, me included. I am feeling pretty hopeless and confused about my cycle, etc too.
I guess i don't have any answers or affirmations for anyone but I will ask the universe to send us some positive vibes:hugs:
maybe tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls,

So sorry to read ye were all feeling a bit down yesterday :hugs: I'm going to inject a bit of pma back now and say It WILL Happen!!!! For all of us :D Might take a bit longer and some of us might need a little help but we'll get there in the end :baby: Don't give up!!!
My GP said something interesting yesterday that I think I'd read before - In a group of women who are ttc half will get pregnant in the first 6 months, half of the remainder will get pregnant in the next 6 months, half the remainder after that will get pregnant the following year... Or was it 6 months? Can't remember :dohh: Either way - there's plenty of time left!

Truly, you mentioned being nervous about seeing a FS... Apologies if you've already said but have you already been to your regular GP to gets blood work done? Might be a little less daunting then going straight to a FS?

MrsG, delighted your bloods came back normal :thumbup: I'm just beginning to figure out the numbers side of things but looking at your progesterone level are they fairly sure you've ov'd? Your chart is still looking good by the way! Hope yourself and DH have made up :hugs:

Cupcake, has your DH already been for SA? When is your apt with FS? Do you know what they'll be testing or will first apt just be to talk things through?

Babystep, good luck with FS on Tues! Don't count yourself out of this cycle yet - it only takes one :spermy:!!!

MrsB, we haven't heard from you in a while (or maybe I've missed some posts which is also quite possible!) Hope you and beanie are doing well :flower:

Addab, not sure if we've lost you or if you're still checking in? Either way, sending you lots of :dust:

Working, Future, Mk8, Aleja, Glitter - :hi: Really hope I haven't forgotten anyone...if so :dohh:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

gosh i am shattered! great weekend so far. spent it with hubby and friends. :) also in a much more positive mindset today compared to yesterday. what will be will be. i think it also helped me (although this is rather selfish) seeing how my friends husband is treating her now shes pregnant. basically, another friend is celebrating his bday tonight in a bar. pregnant friend's jerk husband told her it was a boys night out and she shouldn't go. she asked me if my hubby was going- told her not sure yet as he will decide later, she then asked me what i will do if he goes, which confused me as the bday boy is my friend too. i told her id go also. at which point the pregnant friend told me her jerk hubby told her it was boys only (not true at all- everybody is bringing their other halves and the bday do is a joint one where the other bday person is a girl!) now for the reason i call pregnant friend's hubby a jerk... he said the following:
- well, you can't go, youre pregnant. (its a bar with ample seats, will be quite quiet and you cannot smoke in bars in london). though jerk said people might bump into her - which i can understand- hes worried etc. BUT, he then said:
- i will not LET you go. you are not allowed to go.
- (she then said then he shouldnt be able to go out and have fun, at which point he said... yes i can, i am not pregnant. you are. youre not allowed. 
what the ?!?!? In the end he didnt go as she kicked up a fuss. but I think that it was rude on his part. i feel v grateful to have my hubby :) 

thinking of all you ladies. 

gettingbroody- thanks for your positive messages. 

baby and aleja- hang in there. 

mrsg- good news about the normal bloods. whats step 2? 

mrsb- you back yet?

working and future- how are your bumps? you too mrsb! 

truly, how you doing today?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Getting broody, yep hubby already been for SA which was fine, not great but fine. Not sure what the first appointment will be for and not sure when it will be either.


----------



## mk8

GOod luck with it cupcake


----------



## aleja

GL to all the ladies going to doctors, and getting test results.:flower:

Glad to hear today is a better day for some of us. It has been for me too. I spent it with an old friend who is same age and babies is not in her stratosphere right now. It was actually refreshing to catch up with someone who a)isn't pregnant b)didn't have a baby c)has a happy life without these things

Mk- your friend's husband is such a jerk. he sounds like a misogynist. is that the same one that asked you all those rude questions recently?


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. Sunday morning here in Florida. :coffee: p.s. I love coffee guy.

Anyway, me and DH didn't exactly make up. He pretends it never happened and I silently simmer. We have somewhat of a complicated life (family) and it has ups and downs. 

Anywho. I'm sitting at 12 DPO (or 11) and feel like I usually do about this time. Temps still look fine. I took it an hour late today so I just subtracted .2 with adjuster. 

My Ovulation Chart 

hey aleja -glad you had a better day!

gettingbroody - thanks for the pep talk! The nurse that called me didn't say anything except "everything's good." SOooo I assume so! I was at work so couldn't voice any questions. Looking at ranges that they gave me, everything's in it's proper spot. !?

mk - that guys sounds like a jerk to me! next step for me, wait for this week see if AF shows. If so, schedule hsg test.

hey where's glitter at with her results!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Forgot my opk's this weekend when I went away, do you think it's ok to pee on at night as usually do it on a morning.


----------



## GettingBroody

cupcakesarah said:


> Forgot my opk's this weekend when I went away, do you think it's ok to pee on at night as usually do it on a morning.

Absolutely. As soon as I start seeing any sort of a line I start using them 3-4 times a day because my surge seems to be very short and if I only tested once a day I'd more than likely miss it...


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, your chart is still looking really good! :thumbup: I gave up adjusting my temps cos it was driving me daft! :wacko: Now I just do my best to temp at a regular time but don't worry bout it if I wake up earlier/later... I know exactly what you mean about staring at the chart at this time of the month...I think I prefer looking at yours tho! It's looking much better than mine! Yesterday and today I've had a bit of indigestion every time I eat :shrug: No other symptoms really. No cramping or anything. How bout you? :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh meant to say, yeah it looks to me like your progesterone levels mean that you did ov. Presume she would've told you if that wasn't the case!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Did an OPK when i got back from our trip and it was positive, hooray! Knew it would be today.


----------



## mk8

aleja said:


> GL to all the ladies going to doctors, and getting test results.:flower:
> 
> Glad to hear today is a better day for some of us. It has been for me too. I spent it with an old friend who is same age and babies is not in her stratosphere right now. It was actually refreshing to catch up with someone who a)isn't pregnant b)didn't have a baby c)has a happy life without these things
> 
> Mk- your friend's husband is such a jerk. he sounds like a misogynist. is that the same one that asked you all those rude questions recently?

That's the one Aleja! I just dont like him! :growlmad:

Good to hear that you are better hun. Agree- it's lovely to not think that TTC is the be all and end all!


----------



## mk8

BabyStep said:


> :hugs: mk. I am having the same doubtful day as you. I think working said in a previous post that the average number of cycles for gals in their 30s is 9 months...info she found on FF? I don't remember if you had your blood work done as well? Are you thinking of making an appt with FS? I don't know if its going to help, but atleast you might be able to put your doubts to rest. We all have those days sweety...but we have to keep trudging along until we get our BFPs.

Hey Babystep. Good luck with your FS on Tues. Do you know what they will be doing? 

I have had bloodwork done. They tested various hormones in May this year because I had lower abdominal pain. The results came back OK, except my free androgen index was slightly elevated, which can signal PCOS. However, I also had a transvaginal u/s as well that cycle and everything looked OK and they couldn't see any cysts. I also have regular cycles so they did not diagnose PCOS. In Aug this year, I had day 3 and day 21 progesterone test. I think day 3 was 3nmol/l and on day 21, it was 26nmol/l. Doc said it was v likely I ovulated but they couldn't be certain (think they like it to be >30 nmol/l). :shrug: Hubby is going to do SA in Oct once we are back from hols (but hopefully we wont need it). If everything is OK with SA, doc wants us to cont trying until Dec and if no luck then, he said he may look to put me on fertility meds (assume clomid). 

Keep us posted on Tues and good luck!


----------



## MrsG2010

gettingbroody, thanks but your chart looks good! You even have what appears to be a 7DPO implantation dip!? It's so hard to tell though. I've had what I thought are perfect triphasic charts, and as you know... nothing! No real different symptoms. I was irritable like I usually am. And my Bbs hurt like they normally do. Well TMI but I had a lot of.... egh I can't do it. It involves CM. I don't know if it's normal because I don't normally pay too much attention to it. Just seemed extra today. Only time will tell. :wacko: I'm testing Tuesday, 14 (or 13) DPO... how 'bout you?


Cupcake, glad you got a positive OPK. :happydance: I usually test (depending on availability of cup and privacy!) 12-1pm, 6pm ish and maybe 10pm ish if I remember.


My doctor didn't set me up for day 3 bloods, should I call and ask about it?? Maybe I won't need it.


----------



## mk8

hurrah cupcake. hope you are getting busy! haha. 

mrsg- good luck with testing tomo. your chart is looking good! some v well timed bd going on there too! like it!

gettingbroody- your charts looking pretty cool too. when are you testing? good luck! i noticed you dont track your bd. 

as for me, my temps are all over the place to me as i have been taking them at v different times. FF confirming my o date as cd13 (earliest ever!) but i dont think i believe it. my temps were low on cd15 and only went up on cd16, so i would have thought that my o date was cd15. ah well. we got 1 session of bd in before O! if i am pregnant this cycle, all i can say is that there is def no need to try so hard! haha. 

have a good week all!


----------



## MrsG2010

Bright and early Monday morning for me. I'm very tiredt his morning - going to be a long day!

As for me, 13DPO (FF), 12 DPO (me) -- temp still the same. Tomorrow is testing day.


----------



## workingttc

MrsG, your chart looks great!! Can't wait for you to test! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## BabyStep

:hi: everyone! My DH's SA came back...actually the lady from the clinic called me on my way to the gym and started shooting out the numbers. I'll try to get a hard copy tomorrow during my visit. Anyhoo...it seems DH did really well...all his numbers were way above the average, except the morphology. Apparently, they like it to be above 5% and his was 2.5%. We looked up online and it says the average is between 2-6%, and also it can vary with each ejaculation (ahem!). Now, its my turn tomorrow. I am kinda anxious. I just hope she recommends the bloodwork. I am not sure what, but I am going to try and include, FSH, LH, progesterone, and free androgen index (Thanks mk!). Is there anything I should also look out for? I think I'm also going to ask her to prescibe me metformin. I have been trying to lose weight, but it just hasn't been that easy...I am watching what I eat, exercising regularly...but losing weight has always been an uphill battle. I think that is one of the reasons my ob/gyn thinks I have PCOS. I think I'll go the clomid route if nothing happens by Dec.

Temps are still being erratic...it varies so much if I take it even an hour before/later, and if I am using a blanket. I don't know what to think of it. OPKs turned dark on CD 20, but still not exactly dark enough. I am still very confused.

cupcake - hope you caught the egg

aleja - thanks for such a nice message...sometimes getting by the day seems the hardest. 

mk - thanks...I am having mixed feelings about the appt tomorrow. I am hopeful that it will give me some answers and at the same time scared ****less. :wacko:

working - its great to see your growing bean. I love that ticker!

How is everyone else doing? Grrrr...I don't like Mondays!!


----------



## workingttc

Babystep, that is exactly how my DH's SA came out! My doctor said morphology is the most subjective and some labs are just more particular in what they are looking for as "normal", so not to worry about it too much. So I definitely wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## GettingBroody

Well i rang the doctor to get my results. She was with a patient so receptionist said she'd ring me back. When she did i missed the call...rang her back again but she was gone :dohh: Will ring her again tomorrow but I've a vague feeling she's not working again til Thursday! Oops!! So i guess I'm hanging around with the coffee guy for another day or two :coffee:!!!!

BabyStep, delighted the SA results were good :D Best of luck with your tests :hugs:

MrsG, :test:


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> gettingbroody- your charts looking pretty cool too. when are you testing? good luck! i noticed you dont track your bd.

Well my temp fell below cover today so unless it goes back up again then I won't be testing til I'm late on Friday. I do track my bd but i do it with iPeriod. That's the first app I started using and I like the way it displays recorded symptoms etc so I only use FF for temps, cm and opks...


----------



## MrsG2010

Good evening gals. I'm looking forward to going to bed, waking up and temping! and probably testing!! eep! I haven't felt any different than my usual pre-af. So I dont have a TON of PMA but I think I secretly do. So that means I could be severely disappointed. Anyway! I'm trying to keep it together!! :dust:


hey gettinbroody, For some reason I thought you were ahead of me DPO wise. I guess not. BUMMED about you missing your doctor. I would think the nurses would let you know the results?

hey working! you are so far along! :) wonderful!

thanks mk. im getting nervous~ I would hate to be let down. ughh

babystep, im glad to hear most of your DH SA came out above average. good luck tomorrow at the dr.

Til tomorrow!!!


----------



## mk8

Good luck Mrs g!


----------



## MrsG2010

14DPO according to FF --- BFN Not surprised.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw MrsG :hugs: I was full sure I'd be logging on to see your good news today...


----------



## BabyStep

MrsG - I too was hoping to see a BFP post from you. Its alright though... we'll keep working on it and eventually it'll happen. :hugs:

Ladies, I am back from my FS appt. I do have PCOS...everything indicates towards it, but since my cycles are getting more regular, I think I am making a bit of progress. The doc thinks I am Oing. However, she is going to put me on Metformin, which I am glad... Its awfully hard for me to lose any weight...I have been dieting, exercising (got a trainer), but nothing seems to do its job. Hope Metformin regulates the insulin and I can lose some pounds. Anyways, back to the appt...she also did a u/s and ordered bloodwork. She found a cyst on my left ovary, which she'll look at when I am back from my vacation. If its not gone by then, then she might need to take it out... I am kinda worried about it. After a few cycles of metformin, I might do Clomid, and she is going to supervise all the way. That's exactly what I wanted to hear! But, hoping I don't have to go that route. Overall, I am glad I made this appt...it gives me some relief to know that I now have a plan and a doc who is willing to work with me and answers all my Qs. That's all on my end.

Broody - now we're waiting for your test ;) Good luck~


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks BabyStep! 

It's great that the FS is putting a plan in place for you. Fx'd this is all the little helping hand you've needed and we'll be seeing your BFP soon!

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## MrsG2010

thanks girls. ive been in a terrible, terrible mood all day. i started to feel a little better after work. but at work all day --- ugh I was so GRUMPY! I really just wanted to go home and sulk. I almost teared up but I didn't .... i was so disappointed.

If I am correct and I am 13DPO today - I expect my temp will start dropping tomorrow even more. My LP though seems a little wonky. Sometimes 15+. But that of course assumes that my ov date has been calculated correctly. This stuff is so annoying.

getting broody, im going to have to go look at your chart and see how it looks. Since you didn't announce any test results, I assume you are waiting til Friday?

babystep, I'm glad you are getting some proper treatment and happy with your doctor and treatment plan. So I assume from your post that your cyst could go away on its own? I see you are a USA'er like myself. My health insurance book says no infertility treatment so I am assuming no fertility specialists are including on my plan. Again, this stuff is so annoying.


----------



## BabyStep

:hugs: MrsG. I can empathize how you feel...when I got my AF last month, I couldn't control my tears. I was also concerned about my health insurance, but it seems this clinic is in my network and they cover upto $25K (lifetime) of infertility treatments. I am really glad and relieved about it. I feel a bit less anxious today, somehow...maybe, coz I feel I have some info as to what is going on and what can be done. 

We all have our days, MrsG. Somedays, its hard for me to get out of bed and go to work...and I feel like taking a mental health day. This TTC is just so stressful... not many can understand that... that's why I am so glad to have found this forum and such wonderful ladies. MrsG, don't lose hope... you might be down for a few days, but let yourself feel that... and then get back on the horse :) :hugs: again~


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, spotting for me this morning so looks like the :witch: is on the way... Don't feel too bad about it to be honest. Will just book my cd2/3 bloodwork for Friday and take it from there :shrug:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, i have been away from the thread for a couple of days and lots has happened.

MrsG and GettingBroody so sorry about the pre-AF signs..i am there with you too. today i started to get the usual CM and a chocolate craving....grrhhhhhh
I can totally understand the grumpiness and tears...i may be joining the tears within a few days.:nope:
my job has been sooo busy lately that a BFP would be the miracle I am looking for

Working- i can't believe you are 15 weeks now:happydance: that is incredible it has gone so quickly

baby- sounds like you and DH have a plan now so that must be a huge relief.

to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning. Thank you ladies for your kind words. By the way, I think I am post 1,002. 

Temp dropped another .1 today. It is 15DPO according to FF and 14 according to me. 

Here's my line dropping:

My Ovulation Chart 

I took a test anyway because I'm a glutton for punishment. BFN. I'm mentally preparing myself for the start of Cycle #10. :cry: I need to call my dr. and ask why he didn't order day 3 blood work. Also, I have to schedule my hsg when it's official. UGH!

Gettingbroody, sorry you think you are right there w/ me. Is this upcoming round cycle 10 for you too?

babysteps, That's awesome you have 25k in infertility coverage. I really think I have 0. Hopefully I won't need it. !?


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Friends! Missed so much that has gone one with you ladies. 

MrsG: How are you and the hubby doing? I find myself always getting into arguments with DH as well as frustration builds. It affects every aspect of our lives.

BabyStep: I am so happy that you have gotten some answers and are now with an action plan. I'm sure it will put you on your path to BFP soon enough! As for me, I still have yet to seek FS help. But I think I will it it does not happen in the next couple of months.

Hello to everyone else!!! Right now I think I'm about to or right at ovulation. I'm really not sure. I have a Fade-In pattern with my OPK's and like last month my CM is aligning with the results. However, my temps are kind of rocky mountain.........so I'm a bit confused. It's a few days too early for ovulation since my last ovulation date. I'm posting my OPK results here and hope you gals can help me interpret. The last one was taken this morning, is it positive or almost positive........I am for sure going to take one when I get home from work. Can you guys tell me what you think?
C:\Documents and Settings\anh.vo\My Documents\My Pictures

Hmmm....not sure if the picture will post. Let's see.....


----------



## Trulyoo

I don't think it worked.....I'll try again.


----------



## BabyStep

Thanks ladies! I am glad I made the appt. although I was very nervous about it. Hope everything works out now. I am giving up on OPKs from the next cycle. They just don't seem to work for me. I still haven't gotten a sure positive yet. The darkest one I got was around mid-last week, and I think I O'd yesterday, as the FS predicted. My temp rose a bit today. Also, not drinking enough water during the day for the OPKs are making me so dehydrated and giving me headaches :( The FS suggested to get rid of all the OPKs and I think thats exactly what I'll do. I might get the ovacue... its kinda expensive. Has anyone any experience with that?

aleja, broody, mrsg - Just wanted to give you a tight :hugs: 

truly - Hope you are getting busy tonight ;)

How is everyone else doing this mid-week?


----------



## Trulyoo

hehe, BabyStep....We BD yesterday and planning to either tonight or tomorrow night. Trying to do the EOD thing.


----------



## Trulyoo

I attempted to load my link again to my OPK photo but needed to have 10 posts in order to do so. Got put into a "time out". lol. 

Sorry about my sloppy posts ladies. My next post will be the photo now that I'll be at 10 posts!


----------



## Trulyoo

Ladies, here it is. I've just realized I've been dating it July (7/19, 7/20/7/21)!!! I meant to mark them September.....I'm all over the place, Jeezzzz... 

Please let me know what you think. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6170141748/[/URL


----------



## BabyStep

Trulyoo said:


> Ladies, here it is. I've just realized I've been dating it July (7/19, 7/20/7/21)!!! I meant to mark them September.....I'm all over the place, Jeezzzz...
> 
> Please let me know what you think.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6170141748/[/URL



Ann, still didn't get to your OPK pics...linked to your wedding pics :) You look beautiful btw :)


----------



## Trulyoo

blushing =)


----------



## Trulyoo

I got my OPK positive this evening for sure. Hooray! DH and I already BD'd yesterday. What do you gals think? Should we try again tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## aleja

hi trulyo..i think i would try to BD both nights but that's just me:flower:

:hugs:for everyone tonight:kiss:


----------



## MrsG2010

I agree - both nights.

Truly - Me and Dh are fine. He pretended it never happened. And I slowly got over it.


As for me, my temp is messing w/ me. Went up to it's highest point today. I took a test even though I knew it would be negative. :blush: Starting to spot a bit - on the tp.

I had 3 beers w/ dinner yesterday - maybe that's why? 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow MrsG your temp really is playing games with you! Suppose it could be the few drinks you had... Hopefully it's not and we'll be seeing your BFP soon!

Truly - happy bd'ing!!! I can never decide how often I think is best... Although maybe you shouldn't be taking my advice anyway cos it's obviously not working for me!!!:haha:


----------



## workingttc

MrsG, that is bizarre. I had my temp go up once the day before and the day AF arrived but never that dramatically. And I don't think 3 beers could be what did it. Maybe you're still the running, and the spotting was late implantation? So frustrating when the temps are confusing like that - I'm going to hope that it's a good sign!!!

Truly, I'd try for both nights, but if it didn't happen last night, I wouldn't stress, just make sure you get it in tonight. The month we got the bfp, we were on an every other day schedule, which seemed to work just fine.


----------



## GettingBroody

So finally spoke to my doctor today (she's been off the last two days). She said my day 21 bloods were absolutely fine with a progesterone level of 61 so she's fairly sure I'm ovulating :D (although to be honest I was pretty sure about that myself based on temps but it's nice to have it confirmed :thumbup:) Booked in for day 2 bloods tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Delilah8

Hi Ladies,
I haven't posted since I originally created my screen name, but hope everyone is doing well on their journey. 

Since it's now been 10 cycles for me I went to the doctor for a consult today. She directed me to get blood done on day 3 of my next cycle, which won't be until October. She also gave us the stuff for my DH to get a semen analysis so we are hoping to do that ASAP. Then she had us make an appt. to see the fertility specialist in December, but said they'd move it up if the results of the other two tests show issues. 

I'm happy to be moving forward and finally taking some real steps in the right direction, but also feeling strangely bummed that it's come to this. Deep down I had hoped it would just happen eventually so now I'm feeling weird. 

I do still enjoy reading the success stories on here and the optimism and faith of some posters is good for me to see so thanks.


----------



## Trulyoo

Afternoon ladies,

So I took your advice and BD'd last night too. That means I've got covered the night before positive OPK and night of positive OPK. I know that your supposed to stop testing after there is a clear positive but I couldn't help myself and tested again this morning. Once again, positive as day.....Have you girls done this and what do you make of it? LH still in the system? Peaking??? Should I BD tonight or tomorrow night??? I'm so tired!!lol. And interestingly, my tempertaure shot up a bit yesterday just for it to go back down today so I could still be in the ovulation stage.. But I've also dried up. 

Eeekk, so confusing! The stars are not aligning!!! I'm starting to think that temping is not the most reliable sign. As literature has it, temperature is only telling in retrospect. After months of putting all the signs together, I can say that your body, mind and spirit plays tricks on you. In the mist of it all, you get to the point where you can't trust it all, not even your gut. So my temps are the curveball this month.....


----------



## Futuremommy1

trulyoo i always got 2 days of positives. So i always assumed I o'd the 3rd day. DH and I had sex both nights i got a positive opk and the night after then we stopped....and sad for dh but he hasn't gotten any since :-( 

i still check in ladies but i'm so miserable i'm trying not to post as much cause i feel like no one wants to hear my sob story especially when you guys are trying so hard to get where i am. 

I really do wish the best for all of you and check everyday for BFPs...


----------



## GettingBroody

Future, I probably shouldn't talk for everyone but I can definitely tell you that I personally love reading your sob stories! haha: I mean that in the nicest way possible!) Yes, we all want to be where you are but in the meantime we are living vicariously through those of you who were lucky enough to get there a little bit before us! Please keep posting and don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## Futuremommy1

thanks broody you made me laugh.


i'm curious do any of you think you see pregnant women (ones that aren't showing) just around?

I feel like i'm not doing a good job of hiding it...meaning i'm forever sprinting to a bathroom, or I have a ridiculous look on my face cause i'm bloated i have heartburn and i'm nauseous all at the same time. Or like today i'm getting out of my car at work and i just start tossing my cookies beside my car and an electrician who was working in my building sees me but tries to not stare...And now I wonder if he thinks i'm hungover....

I just have to believe other women feel as bad as i do but i never see it....And now I wonder if i just never noticed it before....


----------



## Trulyoo

Futuremommy1 said:


> trulyoo i always got 2 days of positives. So i always assumed I o'd the 3rd day. DH and I had sex both nights i got a positive opk and the night after then we stopped....and sad for dh but he hasn't gotten any since :-( :haha:
> 
> i still check in ladies but i'm so miserable i'm trying not to post as much cause i feel like no one wants to hear my sob story especially when you guys are trying so hard to get where i am.
> 
> I really do wish the best for all of you and check everyday for BFPs...


Awww Future, please continue to post. Sob stories are part of the process here.


----------



## cupcakesarah

I second what broody said, don't become a stranger. I Luke to hear stories and hope from the other side of the fence.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls!

Babystep- Hope that Metformin works out for you! Fingers crossed it helps you to regulate cycles and your hormones to facilitate a healthy pregnancy. How long has your doc put you on it for? Do you take it daily for the whole cycle? Baby- I wouldn't totally give up on OPKs as you are on Metformin- would be good to see how much it affects your hormones. I haven't used Ovacue I am afraid. 

Gettingbroody- sorry to see that the witch showed up again. Really hope this is your cycle! Chin up hun! PMA! I am loving your progesterone levels- 61 on day 21?! WOW! Mine was 26nmol/l (same units used right?) This is all good news. Good luck with day 2 bloods. What will they be testing?

Hi Aleja- how are you doing hun? Not long until testing right? Hope to hear some happy news from you- we are way overdue for some BFP news on this thread. Statistically it HAS to be some of us soon!

MrsG- My, your chart is a confusing one. I hope that the confusion ends with a happy ending. Hope you are feeling OK sweetie. Also, sometimes I get 2 days of positive OPKs also. 

Hi Trulyoo! Get you with all your baby dancing! Hope you caught that eggy this time! How long have you been trying again Truly?

Hi Working! How are you and the "orange" doing. My how time flies. I love it you still pop in to check on us. Hope pregnancy is treating you well! 

Hi again Delilah! Welcome back. I was hoping you stepped away because you got your BFP but dont worry hun, it hasn't been a year yet. We need to remain positive. It's tough when we start to seek help/tests but it's all for the best. Fingers crossed everything turns out to be 100% great. 

Future- hello hun. Ditto what everybody said and want to say that you are always welcome here to talk about you. This is a sharing forum and it's great we are all here to help one another, either by sharing information or for emotional support. Hope the morning sickness eases soon hun. Focus on the fact that its a good sign - shows the hormones are doing the right stuff! My friend who is pregnant said chewing gum helped- if you havent tried it already, may be worth giving that a go. 

Hey cupcake, my "twin". How are you doing honey? Have you O'd? 

My temps have kinda been all over the place. I am wondering if it is my thermometer as it no longer records my temps. Hmm. Anyhoo, FF says I O'd on CD13 (I am not convinced and think it was 15!). I am on CD21. No idea what to expect. Though this evening, my boobs started to hurt... so not a very good sign. But then again, some months I had no breast pain and was convinced it was my BFP month, to only be disappointed. Ahhh what to do? I am off to China for a holiday on Sat so may not be back for some time. I wish you lovely ladies heaps of luck in your tests/Oing and BDing! Hope to return to see good news from you all.


----------



## Trulyoo

This is cycle 6.........please, please, please be the month for a BFP!

Have fun in China mK! Enjoy the food, Yum!


----------



## MrsG2010

It's official. :witch:

I'm going to call the dr today and ask about more blood work and schedule my hsg test for next week. 

I'm bummed I'm now leaving spring baby behind and moving into summer baby. (You may recall 3 months ago I was bummed about leaving winter baby behind.) 

I'm not as disappointed today as I thought. Since I kind of did my angry/sad day a few days ago. So here we go again.... Cycle #10.


mk - have a great time in China!

Future - I agree w/ other ladies - please keep us posted. I love to hear it. By the way - my friend had m/s so bad she ended up taking a prescription for it. I don't know if you've looked into that already...

hi delilah - Nice to see you. where are you from? I see that you are getting into a fertility specialist...

getting broody - great news about your blood work. I think my progresterone levels were in a different unit than yours! 61! sounds great. Looks like you are my cycle twin this go around. When do you expect to Ov? I'm looking at approx. Oct 14.


----------



## BabyStep

Ladies, I just popped in to wish you ladies well and sprinkle baby :dust:. I am off for a couple of weeks to visit family. I doubt I'll be able to check back in atleast for another couple of weeks. I'll poas around the 5th, but I don't want to get any hopes up till then. :wave:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, so sorry af got you :hugs: And your chart was looking so good! :wacko: Have you booked in for day 2/3 bloodwork? I went for mine today, my regular doctor wasn't available at the only time I could go so the other dr in the practice took them, he said the results will be back Monday week...seems like ages away!

Mk8, I hope you have a fabulous time in China! How long are ye going for? Will ye travel around? My doctor didn't actually say but I presume my progesterone is in nmol/L...am very happy with the levels alright!:thumbup: (MrsG I think it converts to about 19ng/ml)

Delilah - welcome back! Looks like there is a lot of us going down the testing road at the moment. Fx'd this will be your month :dust:

Aleja - have you tested yet? Hope to see your bfp soon!

Future - to be honest I've never been very good at spotting pg women before they start to show....Some of my friends are really good at it and guess really early on!

Babystep - enjoy your time with the family! Hope you'll have great news for us when you get back!

Big huge :hi: and :hugs: to everyone else! Hope ye all have a nice weekend lined up!:D


----------



## aleja

Hi Ladies,
Good luck in China, MK hope you have a fabulous time over there 
Babystep same to you on your holiday break. Hope there will be lots of good news from you too.:happydance:

MrsG. sorry about the witchy...ahh she she just comes at the most inconvenient times.....The witchy is due to visit me tomorrow or Monday but I am willing her to stay away this month. I haven't tested but potentially I could but too nervous. isn't it funny. I could put myself out of my own misery right now but at the moment I can still think i could be PG. If I test and its BFN I wil be crushed again.

GL Truly hope the BDing worked.:flower:

Working and Future, I think i can safely say we love you gals hanging around with us while your beanies grow:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG - sorry the witch came, it's never nice

MK8 have a great time in China, maybe it will bring you good luck and good news.

As for me, yesterday i had my STD tests that the doctor needs me to have to send to the gynecologist. When the nurse did it she made me bleed, i hope this doesn't ruin my chances this month, i'm 7dpo. I also need to have a rubella test which i'll go for next week probably Tuesday then i guess it's all go before i have fertility treatment and my first appointment.


----------



## mk8

hey all

just checking in before my flight. been rushing around like a headless chicken trying to tidy, iron, pack, some work etc. I am now flopped on the sofa with usa xfactor- my guilty pleasure! have to say, i do like these cheesey programmes. haha. 

anyway, want to wish you all a wonderful two weeks! baby- enjoy the time with your family. 

i am supposedly 10dpo today (according to FF), CD23 - got my positive OPK on CD13 (evening) and thats when FF reckons I O'd. I am not convinced though. My temps didn't rise until CD16 ... but who knows eh? I did a pregnancy test today, I wasn't planning to but then I couldn't help it. BFN :( Sigh. Cycles usually last 26-29 days so we shall see what happens whilst I am on holiday. I am in a bit of a bad mood... need to snap out of it and just enjoy the wonderful break though. Really hard though, cycle 10 and month 9. We have been BDing at the right time every cycle, so I just feel that there is something wrong. I appear to be ovulating so I am petrified it could be blocked tubes or sperm issues (both of which I hear isn't the easiest to fix.) I feel like my biggest worry is getting closer to reality. I DONT LIKE IT! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let me get my BFP this cycle. 

Wishing u all lots of luck too. x


----------



## GettingBroody

Have a fabulous time mk8! I'm sure the break will do you a world of good! If you get that bfp I hope you'll be able to check in from China and let us know!

Cupcake, wow lots of testing for you! Hope the results are all good :thumbup:

Aleja, I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to test early so you can still keep your hopes up... Sending you buckets of :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well? Personally I'm just enjoying meeting with friends and relaxing with DH...soon it won't be just the two of us anymore (fingers crossed it's very soon!) so may as well make the most of this time while we have it! Don't know about everyone else but once the disappointment of af arriving is over then I actually think this time of the month is the least stressful - its nice to just bd whenever we feel like it and I love the break from constantly thinking that every little twinge/pain/gas/headache/sneeze (etc etc!!) might be a pg symptom! 

Settling in to watch XFactor in front of the fire soon :D Have a nice Saturday all!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm sure all the tests will be ok. I had to be screened when I had my coil put in about 4 years ago


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi everyone,

Well that is me back from holidays boooo wish I was on holidays forever lol. Had a fab time.

Sorry for everyone that got Af while I was away boooo AF, I feel there are going to be lots of BFP's this month though it is due!

MK and Baby - Have fab holidays.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi girls. Im not doing do well tonight. Had a huge fight with DH. Not sure I even want to refer to him as "dear husband" at this point. Things got crazy, the worst fight ever over nothing. Five days straight of bd'ing and at this very moment, I just wished that I was pregnant so that I can see purpose. I'm so sad how you can go from a perfect week into a volitile argument. Anyhow I hope you all are doing well, friends.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
trulyo, i have been there a couple of months ago and it really does suck. all the ttc business can take its toll on our relationships as so much is at stake and most of it relies on the couple getting along and bding regularly... of course cycle after cycle this can become so tedious and unromantic i am surprised not more of us give up. Hope you guys can sort it out and that you will be able to see the purpose of it all this month:hugs:

MK i hope you get a chance to relax on your holidays i can see why you might be grumpy now that you got a negative but it is still early days:flower:

as for me, well i held out as long as i could and finally tested this morning. big fat nada:cry: i was really upset as this is the first month i actually felt like we had done as much as we could and i was in with a chance. it is a big slap in the face and i haven't been able to get out of a depressed mood all day. I am now waiting for AF so i can start cycle 7. i wish she would hurry already!
DH has been really good about it and trying to cheer me up but he thinks i am just way too stressed about it.:shrug:
so it's back to ordering more sticks and i think i will start temping and :juggle: sigh...

hope you all have more success this month:hugs:


----------



## Trulyoo

Today I feel a bit better. DH or "H" is trying to be nice to me. I'm ignoring him. Hehe.

So I'm not in the 2WW, 3DPO. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## cupcakesarah

It's been quiet on here for a few days. Thought i'd say hi!
I think i'm either 8 or 9dpo at the moment. I've forgotten off the top of my head. I know af is due on Sunday though. Please please please don't come. Been feeling wrotten for a few days, full of cold and a sore throat. No symptoms for me.
Still not been for rubella test, was going to go tonight but need to stay late at work so the next time i can go is Thursday.
Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## aleja

hi cupcake, i think a few ladies are on holidays and we are missing them already! I am thinking of u and trying to think anti-AF thoughts for you . when will you test?

I am officially on cycle 7 now. AF arrived right on time yesterday. i have booked an appointment to see my GP. it's definately time to see what's happening. i'd rather know if there is a problem rather than go through another few months of disappointment. 

I had been really upset since i tested BFN but the real clincher happened yesterday - (on my CD1) - one of my best friends came over and told me she is 8 weeks pregnant. she was my 'real life' ttc buddy and the news hit me like a tonne of bricks. As soon as she left i started bawling my eyes out. i felt so guilty for these feelings but i couldn't help it.

luckily today is a better day and i am now looking ahead.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Cupcake, Hi Aleja! 

Crossing my fingers for Cupcake, I'll be thinking of you this Sun.

Aleja, I know how you feel regarding your friend. I have a real life TTC friend too who has been trying for over 2 years. I pray that she gets her BFP every month. In my heart, I know she deserves it but selfishly I'm glad I have a buddy who is in my shoes. But Aleja, just like her, you too will have a BFP one day soon. DH told me recently that once we have a baby, the road to conception will be just a memory. And in hind sight would have not seem too bad or maybe not even too long because it will be shadowed by what you will feel when you are holding your baby. It's just that in the process, you live with it everyday, the anxiety, confusion and sometimes even despair. Ironically, today there was an article on the internet (MSN) that reported "What not to say to Wanna Be mom", and to cheer you up...one thing they say not to say is "Wouldn't you rather just settle for being the cool aunt?"..........Yeah right. =)


----------



## Futuremommy1

hey Trulyoo I read the same article then read the What not to say to a pregnant lady.

I was talking to my friend who is an ob/gyn last night and she and her husband are ttc as well. So it's really interesting to hear how she deals with the bfns when she's gone to school for so long about this topic. I can imagine having to give yourself the pep talk. But she did say hearing about my journey both the positives and negatives helps her cause although she studied real people with issues it's different when knowing someone for over a decade who fall into some groups.

I told her about preseed. She had never heard of it. And we talked about the SMEP schedule. She said she recommends that to her patients (the schedule she never heard of SMEP).


----------



## Trulyoo

FutureMommy, that's so interesting that your friend is an OBGYN! That must make for some great conversations.

P.S I love Preseed but haven't any luck with it yet. But it's a great lubricant either way!


----------



## Futuremommy1

yea she's who i call when i don't want to bug my doctor...and she'll explain to me why some doctors do one thing and others don't...it's helpful. 

dh and i love preseed...i told her i didn't know if it was what helped us but the first time i used it during o time i got a bfp so who knows. I told her that we'd use it as a reg lube as well cause we liked the feel of it.


----------



## MrsG2010

CD6 here. I'm in my first 2 week funk. Which generallly goes like -- Whatever, it's not going to ever be our month. DH and I always have to struggle. Poor us. Blah blah blah. 

Welcome back MrsBea. Glad you enjoyed your holiday. 

I hope MK is enjoying China!

Hey Truly - Dh's can be such a pain sometimes. Glad he's being nice to you!

Hey Aleja, Sorry AF got you. When is your appointment w/ your gp. Try to get in there before '1week to AF' -- All of these doctors seem to start at the same place. Day 21 blood work. Or in my case it was like day 28. But the same idea. 

Gettingbroody, My doctor didn't prescribe Day 3 blood work and I didn't ask. :( I don't know why I do that at doctors offices. I always forget my questions or get timid or something. I do have hsg scheduled for CD10/October 3 on my lunch break! I've been having CRAZY paranoia. I'm like what if I'm one of those women who get AF even though they are pregnant and then I go for this scan and it harms the (non-existent) baby. I SERIOUSLY started googling this. I found a whole medical article that talked about women who didn't know they were pregnant and got an hsg done. I did the same thing several months ago when I had to get a thyroid radiation scan thing done. I'm always fearful I'm going to harm the baby before I know he or she is in there! Help! OY! Here's rational thinking: I had negative pregnancy test and AF. Here's irrational thinking: Maybe these cheap preggo tests don't work and I'm a woman who gets her period through her whole pregnancty.

Does anyone know why my doctor wouldn't prescribe day 3 blood work ? Obviously, I'll have to ask him at my next appointment. And then maybe get the day 3 blood work done next cycle (if I need to).

I'm FINALLY going to just order the preseed. screw it! I've been hemming and hawing about it. 

Futuremommy - Hello! 

Cupcake, I think you might be our next tester. Then Truly. Anyone else in the TWW? I think Babystep is also - but she's on vacation. I'll cross my fingers for her also!


----------



## aleja

hi mrsG that's good information about the 21 day blood thing. i have no idea what to expect from seeing the GP but something is better than nothing. right?
Trulyo- i know exactly what you mean about feeling selfish and wanting a friend to share in the ttc journey. my friend had been trying for ages too and now i feel like we are not in the same boat anymore.

hi everyone:hugs:


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Everyone, seems a bit lonely these days! No one is around! Awwww. Just wanted to let you friends know I'm 6DPO no symptoms. =(. I logically know not to expect any this early, but just hoping. I'll keep you posted. 

Love. Ann.


----------



## Futuremommy1

I truly I'm around....still miserable just came from the bathroom :sick: 

the only symptom i had early was heartburn....

Fx'd for you!!!!!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm around too, good luck truly. Future hope it's starting to ease a little bit.

Af due for me on Sunday, definitely think it's coming, had my normal tummy ache type things. Only different thing is the amount my boobs hurt, literally I can't touch them and they feel really lumpy and heavy. I always get some boob sensitivity but this is really bad.

Had my rubella test yesterday results for that are next week. Turns out I have thrush from my tests last Friday so the doctor gave me a prescription for that. I certainly don't feel like I have thrush do I think she's just playing it safe.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ooh, cupcake hope the sore bbs are a good sign for you!! Sounds very hopeful!! Wil be keeping my fx'd! :dust:


----------



## Futuremommy1

sore boobs are a great symptom....mine just stopped hurting this passed week. GL


----------



## Trulyoo

Cupcake, I've been having sore boobs too but it started since ovulation and hasn't let up. I know it's due to progesterone and a good sign that I've ovulated. But I'm trying not to read into it since it started a lot sooner than later.

Hi FutureMommy! I hope you're doing well, I want join in your pain so bad =).

Today is 7DPO, nothing except for the sore boobs and stupid twinges that I've learned now mean nothing. For the heck of it (and I probably shouldn't have) but this morning I POAS. BFN!!!! It made me really sad. Sad because I've been here before for the 6 months. I'm miserable actually. I know it's still early but it doesn't matter, everything feels so familiar.......what will happen next is AF, I can see myself there already. And I'm tearing as I write this because it isn't fun anymore, it isn't even funny anymore. I keep asking myself and God what could be wrong. Why is this happening (or not happening)? I'm so desperate to have this baby. I've been patient at least up until this point, I've been logical making sure I give myself the greatest odds by doing charts, opks, cm, blah, blah, blah. I guess being 33 has been my biggest hurdle. I keep thinking to myself why I just couldn't have that baby sooner when I was younger. Maybe I need to start thinking about going to get things checked out by a fertility specialist. It's something that DH doesn't support right now, but what else can I do??? I can't sit here month after month agonizing over this.....=(


----------



## cupcakesarah

Af arrived a day early. Don't really need to say much more, it's rubbish. This will be my last cycle before I reach the one year mark. 11 cycles of trying and no baby. I thought i'd either be pregnant or have my baby by now when hubby and I first started this.


----------



## Trulyoo

Sorry cupcake, I truly know how you feel.


----------



## MrsG2010

Truly & Cupcake :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Cupcake, I'm so sorry :hugs: Try and take today out and have time to yourself and a good cry if needs be...:flower:

I know exactly what you mean by "this time last year"... When we started ttc in Jan I was full sure I'd be dressing my baby in a lovely new outfit on Christmas Day - now I wonder if I'll even be pg by then :-( 

On a more positive note, I'm heading into fertile time now. Let the bd'ing begin!


----------



## MrsG2010

Gettingbroody already? 

Tomorrow is my hsg...cd 10.


----------



## MrsG2010

Omg i completely forgot i was supposed to take antibiotic. They called into pharmacy and i forgot. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Futuremommy1

MrsG2010 said:


> Omg i completely forgot i was supposed to take antibiotic. They called into pharmacy and i forgot. Ughhhhhhhhhhhh

You should be fine to start tomorrow. I forgot my first pill to. EAT FIRST!!!


----------



## Trulyoo

AF is well on her way, I kind of spot her and feel her..........big SIGH! What am I going to do??? On to cycle 7, but I think I'm going to start looking into some proactive steps.

Future, how long did it take you again?


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending loads of :hugs: Truly....


----------



## workingttc

ugh, sorry Truly! Cycle 7 was the lucky one for me though - i hope it will be for you too!

hi to everyone else!! i don't have much new to report, other than that i've started puking - yes, at 17 weeks, after only having nausea (no vomiting) during first tri, i've now thrown up twice in 3 days. future, i totally feel for you even more now - the actual puking it waaay worse than the nausea!

:dust:


----------



## Trulyoo

Hey Working! Good to see you back and baby is progressing! I really don't have much faith anymore. Cycle 7 is probably gonna be the same thing. Haha, sorry Working, I'm just not that thrilled right now as AF trys to find her way out!


----------



## workingttc

I know. And I'd be the last person to tell you that you need to be positive or any of that. If you feel crappy and negative, that's ok, that's what this forum and all of us are for. We're all rooting for you, just know that! :hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

hey gals. 

Cd11 / Cycle 10 /Month 11

hsg --- done. I was able to take antibiotic this morning and I'll take another one tonight and tomorrow.

HOLY CRAP! It hurt! Well about 10-15 minutes were uncomfortable. Pap smear uncomfortable raised a notch or 2. Then he was having a hard time b/c of how my cervix is or something?!?! Pointed downward?!?! Ew. And then 2 minutes HURT! Luckily only about 2 minutes. Felt like an immense menstrual cramp. I was told that ahead of time but it is a true statement. I couldn't see anything b/c xray thing was in my way.

I guess the good news, radiologist said tubes and uterus looked good but he'll be sending full report to my dr.

Now what?!


----------



## Trulyoo

MrsG, good job! I've heard the same regarding the pain. Well, women are strong, aren't we? Glad to hear about the all clear on the tubes and uterus, that's half the battle!


----------



## GettingBroody

That's good news MrsG! You often hear of women getting BFPs a cycle or two after a hsg... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks gals. I'm feeling fairly optimistic. First of all I have statistics on my side. 31 years old - on Cycle 10. Has to happen sometime! And also the HSG may (or may not) increase my chances.

But today is only CD12 :coffee: Nothing interesting will happen for at least another week. 

Hope you all are well. Who is our next tester? We should try to keep a running list... what do you guys think?


----------



## Trulyoo

Love the idea of a running checklist. I would have been next but then AF showed up today so whatever. So yes, let's keep a ticker for the girls!

Girls, I'm back to the analyzing my previous data. I've only been using FF for the previous 2cycles, but was tracking on my own through another program. Anyway, I'm seeing now that my Luteal phase is normally 11 days, this month was 10 days. I think that's pretty darn short. All last month, I started taking B6. But obviously it didn't do anything this month in lengthening my time. What do you girls think about this topic? LP and all? I've been doing some research on progesterone cream but don't want to deal with any adverse technicalities.......I've read that you have to apply it after ovulation and until AF, but then if you get a BFP then you have to keep it up. Hmmm, I'm not to keen on doing anything outside the box after getting a BFP. Thoughts???


----------



## MrsG2010

Truly I dont know about short LPs. I (think) MK has/had short LP.... ?!

CD13 for me. I'll probably start OPKs tomorrow, if I remember.

Nothing else going on here. Waiting to hear from dr. about my hsg.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have been away for a few days. I went on a short holiday with some non-TTC girlfriends and it was fantastic. I felt back to my old self and not this paranoid crazy ttc woman i have been.

Truly and cupcake as i was reading your posts i was amazed that your thoughts are EXACTLY like mine. Truly I am 33 too and turning 34 soon. Every day now I ask myself why did we wait so long to try?? :cry:
I have lost a bit of motivation and hope this month. I am on cycle 6 now and it really does feel like it will not happen. I expect it will happen to everyone else around me (including you ladies) but not me:wacko:
It is a warped way of looking at it but it is where I am at at the moment. 

Truly i don't know anything about that cream for longer LP but i think the wild yam and AC I am taking is working

MrsG=- good luck on your test results> it will be a relief to hear that you are in the clear.

I went to my GP and no surprises - she sent me to get the 21 day bloods. I am going to see if DH can go get this spermy tested too. I may aswell rule out some issues now rather than waiting any longer. 

Gosh not a very uplifting post:haha:

:hugs: to all


----------



## MrsG2010

Welcome back aleja. Glad you had a good time! I know what you mean. I often think all you gals will get your bfp and ill be here all alone. 

In other news, my dr office called. My hsg results are "perfect". I asked nurse what next... she said she'll check with the doctor but DH needs to get new SA done. I asked her about why he didn't have me do day 3 blood work and she said she will ask him about that too. She said dr on way to conference so she may not get back to me until beginning of next week.


----------



## Delilah8

MrsG, I just wanted to say that I am right there with you! I am also 31 years old and on cycle 10 so your optimism about having statistics on your side made me smile. 

My DH recently did the SA and the results were great, which was a big relief. If I get my period next week then Im supposed to go in for day 3 blood work. I kind of assume an HSG will be next so it was good to read your experience with it. 

Crossing my fingers for us and everyone!


----------



## Trulyoo

We are all not getting pregnant! Aggghhhrrrr.....

I guess sometimes we doubt ourselves the most because we evaluate our own situation so closely. These last few nights, I lay in bed and wonder if I'll ever have children. I'm scared that I'll go to the doctor and they'll find something terribly wrong with me or DH. 

But I'm waiting for one of you gals to get a positive soon. While hearing about your friends and family getting pregnant isn't always welcomed news, here in this forum, it means hope because we all share so many similar circumstances. 

Today I woke up feeling a little better after knowing my chances for this cycle is over. I'm almost relieved that the TWW is done. It's bittersweet. Mad and sad that is was not the month, but relieved I no longer have to analzye every twitch. Anyway, AF is not really full on yet. Weird, but I just welcome her now so I can move on. I'm spotting like I always do. Yesterday, I had some brown spotting, followed by some drops of red, then back to brown spotting until today. That's why I thought it was my CD1 and thus a 10 day LP. But maybe it really isn't yet because I'm still spotting. No real red flow yet. Confusing but Watever! Soooo over this!

One last thought. I do tons of researching every night about TTC. Probably will not stop until I get my BFP. Everything that I've read as you ladies all know is that it takes up to 12-18 mo to make that baby, sounds reasonable, sounds do-able. But in my shoes, 7 months sounds like it's just never going to happen. Then, when I see you guy post your ttc cyle, I feel like it's not that long........Like Mrs. G, Cupcake and Delilah, you all are totally within spec. So sometimes, I just need that wake up call that I get in your posts.

I read this somewhere (sites are all a blur!): "it _takes that one special egg and that one special sperm_" to make a baby. For some reason, that simple phrase stuck with me and all of sudden I felt enlightened! I think that the baby you are trying to make is very special, so yes it takes just that one special egg and sperm to make him/her; not just any egg or any sperm or any month will do. Just one perfect sperm, one perfect egg, and one perfect month. So here's to our special month one day soon! Cheers ladies.


----------



## Delilah8

Trulyoo, I totally feel the same way about the TWW being harder on me than actually getting my period. My DH often thinks I'd be most upset the day I realize it didn't happen that month, but instead I feel relieved from the not knowing and like I can move on to next month and the rest of my life that I can't help but feel I sometimes mentally put on hold until I get the result. 

Sometimes I work myself up thinking if it hasn't happened yet, why should I expect this month to be different? I figure something has to be wrong for it to not have happened on it's own yet. But then, I'll hear a story like my hairdresser told me, how it took her a year...she had just made the appointment to go see about things and got to cancel it because she was pregnant and stories like that help me keep going.


----------



## Trulyoo

There's lots and lots of stories like that Delilah. It's like murphys law. Maybe we should do the complete opposite of whatever we're doing now and see if it will give us a break. Some months, I just want to stop temping or stop researching, but I'm too OCD about this I can't do it! Lol.


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. CD14 here. Should start OPKs today. Here we goooo....


----------



## cupcakesarah

I've had my appointment through from the gynecologist, it's on the 31st October, quite surprised it's come through relatively quickly as I expected to wait a bit longer. I need to take with me any medicines I take and a urine sample!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ps MrsG you get going with the BDing!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, thanks for your words of honesty and encouragement. it is so great to have the chance to chat with you all as it really does feel like we are all on the same road. Delilah i understand what you mean by not expecting this cycle to be any different as i think that is why i have lost some of my Mojo! DH and I put so much effort in last cycle and of course nothing happened. Well something did happen - one of my best friends fell preggers !!:loopy:

Trulyo, you are right - the one special eggy with the one special spermy lets hope this special pair can meet soon:hugs:


----------



## Trulyoo

MrsG:happydance: showtime!

Cupcake, since you're going to the dr. this month, let's hope that means Murphy gets you and this is it! :thumbup:

Aleja :hugs:

Delilah: We are too much alike in thoughts! Like I've said before in my past posts, I'm in the same position month after month, so any thought of anything different is too foreign. I can't imagine ever getting a BFP. :cry:


Forgot to tell you friends about my new regime this month. I've added Royal Jelly and Maca to my concoction of Prenatal, Vit D+Fish Oil, B6. Is this crazy???


----------



## MrsG2010

OPK negative as expected. I shouldn't be ov'ing for 3-8 days. Though opk looked darker than I expected. I don't know if that matters. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## mk8

Hi guys! I am back from China! Had a fab holiday, though AF showed. Early too! 24 day cycle this month as opposed to a 26-29 day cycle like usual. I wonder whether it is because I took dong gui herb that cycle. I ovulated earlier according to FF and my LP would have been around 11 days. I felt OK on the day but later, I felt hopeless. 9 months (10 cycles) of well timed/regular BD and nothing. What on earth? Something has to be wrong right? Poop.

Anyhoo, back to you ladies...

Mrs Bea- good to hear you had a great trip also.

Aleja- sorry to hear of your BFN. Hang in there hun.

MrsG- regarding day 3 blood work not being prescribed by your docs- Not entirely sure why but I don't think that it is necessary to confirm O. Progesterone levels are usually over 30nmol/l on day 21 (and thus confirms O). Day 3 progesterone should be really low and it may be useful to compare the two numbers to check there has been a change, but the day 21 number is most important I think. Sorry to hear HSG hurt but yay to open tubes :)

Cupcake- sorry to hear that AF arrived for you too. 

Hi to everybody else! Will post more tomo as suffering from severe jet lag right now!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi mk8 welcome back, glad you had a good holiday, apart from the Af. Hope the jet lag goes soon.


----------



## Delilah8

mk8, a holiday to China sounds awesome! Sorry you are feeling blue about this past month, I understand completely.

MrsG, my understanding is that the day 3 and day 21 blood tests are telling different things. I think the day 21 test is mostly checking progesterone levels to tell/verify if ovulation occurred. Day 3 is checking for FSH and LH to see if your egg reserve is normal and how your hormone system is. Like if my FSH is elevated it might mean that my ovarian reserve is reduced. 

I'll be going for my 3 day test next week if the witch arrives, which I'm sorta expecting because it's starting to get hard to expect anything else, but mostly I'm trying not to think about it as much.


----------



## aleja

welcome back MK8 hope you got some relax time while you were away despite an early AF...boo to AF

it is getting harder month after month. i don't know how you girls keep at it each cycle. i am finding this month extremely hard ...especially now that my fertile week has started. All the cracks in ttc stress are showing my relationship. Dh and i have been snapping at each other all weekend and getting on each other's nerves over stupid stuff. i think it is related to the feeling pressured issue. i feel it so he must feel it too. right now he has decided to go and sleep in the other room as he was annoyed that i have the side lamp on and am clicking away at the laptop....:cry: i don't think much BD action will happen over the next few days so i am already counting myself out (again)....rhhhhh
Rant Over


----------



## Trulyoo

Aleja, my DH has been in the other room all week! Omg, I feel you. We are going through a really rough patch. Don't know if things will get better in time in fertile period begins. It's been so emotional for me. Right now, we just can't stand each other. It's so sad. Take care, thinking of you!


----------



## mk8

Hey Trulyoo, is it the TTC thing is causing a problem with you guys? I am sorry to hear that things are rough right now, hang in there hun.


----------



## Trulyoo

MK, it's everything. It starts out with frustration on both sides, the blame game and then everything else in life just amplifies because of all the stress. Im just more sensitive and aggravated that Im not pregnant yet, he's not understanding.


----------



## aleja

thanks truly, sorry to hear you guys are going through a tough time. i can see how easily this ttc business can get out of hand and turn into a blame game. its is really heart breaking month after month to get a big fat nothing so i guess we start questioning one another and whether dh (for example) is really committed to it. DH must think that we have turned into a raving lunatic control freak.. he he well i think that is what my Dh thinks!!! 
Best wishes and i am thinking of you


----------



## Futuremommy1

sorry i've been MIA again....

someone asked how long I tried and I got this bfp on my 14th try. Although the second month and 4 month trying I had a natural miscarriage and an ectopic. 

Anyway ladies was in the hospital again this time for 4 days. They are trying me on new meds which I don't think are working. I'll have my regular appointment tomorrow and we will discuss everything some more.

I don't know what else they can do. I'm pretty miserable. I've already gotten sick 3 times today and it's only 10am. The doctor isn't worried about the baby. We heard the hb on a doppler when I was admitted to the hospital hb was in the 150s or 160s. Although it was VERY hard to find. 

Anyway still miserable here.

Sorry for all who had the witch arrive. 

Welcome back mk!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

Mk - Glad you had a fab trip I love China especially the dim sum mmmmm.

Aleja and Truly - Sorry that TTC is taking its toll on your relationships, I know this isn't going to help much now but once you get that BFP all the trying fades away to nothing. I hope you both get your BFP's soon :hugs:.

Future - So sorry to hear you are so unwell hopefully it will subside soon hun.

:wave: Mrsg, broody, Delilah and working hope you are all doing well.

I think we must be due at least one BFP this month can't wait to see who it is.

I hope I got everyone really sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## mk8

morning girls, selfish (and crazy) post from me coming up... woke up this morning and just felt really fed up with this whole TTC thing. i know i need to relax, be patient and if nothing happens by end of this year (1 yr is up then) to go back to the docs for investigations. but in the meantime, i keep wondering what on earth could be wrong:
- are my tubes blocked? i appear to be ovulating so whats the issue?
- are hubby's spermies ok? he has a healthyish lifestyle but he had mumps as a boy- could that impair sperm count? 
- do i have endometriosis - i sometimes have pelvic pain and have brown spotting at start of AF for a day (since start of this year)
- is my luteal phase too short at around 11 days? 
- is my lining not thick enough for implantation (lighter periods this year) 
- is it just stress that is making hormones out of whack? 
the questions just keep circulating in my head. it's crazy. i know there is no golden answer and i know that i need to kick myself to become more mellow, but it is so tough. 10 cycles of trying (all well timed/regular BD). friends getting pregnant left right and centre around me. relatives and friends bugging me about when i am having kids and how i shouldnt wait too long as i am getting older. i just hate feeling like this isnt within my control. growing up and going through life, you think if you work hard at something, you get it. but with this baby making business, that goes out the window. i sit here and wonder why my baby hasnt arrived yet - dh and i are good people, we are sensible in that we wanted to ensure financially we were stable before trying, we are healthy, we love children, why not us eh? the doc keeps telling me that i am being impatient and that i am still young. but crazy woman here then wonders "yes, but what if i need ivf?" and i want more than one kid. (though right now, i would be incredibly grateful for just one!) 

sorry girls, mini meltdown over. just really needed to pour my thoughts somewhere and although my hubby is a rock, i dont want to burden him with this today as i know he is worried too and we need to remain upbeat and positive together as a couple.


----------



## aleja

MK i could have written this post myself. everything you said is so true for many of us. the hardest thing is that there is so much uncertainty involved in this business. today i was actually contemplating what would happen if we do not have kids...what would we do?? its really taking it too far but sometimes it is how i feel. It is good that you get to rant all you want on this thread because you are right, your DH is probably worried too and there is no point putting more stress on you both. I hope you are wrong and that there is nothing wrong and it is just a timing issue.:hugs: i know you have probably explained before but is there a reason why your doctor cant do anything before 12 months? it seems mean to wait so long if there is something simple that can be done earlier. 
Hang in there MK and hope tomorrow is a better day for you:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals!

Positive opk yesterday for me on CD18! I have a follow up appt with ob/gyn on Friday afternoon. I want DH to go w/ me. He doesn't think he needs to and thinks I should go to his dr. with him. ?! I don't see why we can't do both. I'd like him to hear the dr. and have opportunity to ask any questions.

Delilah - I asked the doctor's nurse yesterday about Day 3 bloods. She said the dr. said he doesn't think I need it. ?! 

Aleja and Truly - Hope things are going better!

Future - Sorry that you've been in the hospital!! I hope the doctors are able to figure it out soon!

Gettingbroody... where are you in the cycle? 

MrsBea- A plum! 

Hey Mk, I hear everything you're saying! So true! Are you able to go in for hsg? That'll answer one of your questions and maybe open things up a bit.

Working, cupcake and anyone I may have missed! We never got our running testing list going. I should be testing 10/25-10/27 area. I'll know better in upcoming days. Anyway, everyone else??


----------



## Delilah8

MK and aleja, you've both captured the same meltdowns and thoughts I sometimes have. My DH is also a rock and much more optimistic about it all so I try to not let myself spiral into too much self pity for his sake, but I must admit I definitely do have my moments.

I am expecting the witch any day now, possibly today even (CD 29). For some reason I am not at all expecting anything different than my period. I even had my monthly headache which typically signals it's arrival. I do feel much more laid back and relaxed about it this month though. I think because I did see the doctor and DH got his tests and if this period does arrive then I'll be getting my 3 day bloods taken. I think these little steps are giving me an illusion of control that is calming be a tiny bit. 

Also, maybe it will help someone here. When I saw my gyno to get the investigation here rolling, she said that nowadays almost everyone who wants to have a baby will find a way to have one, but that it just might not happen how you expect it to happen. I took some comfort in this.


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls,

MK, I had those exact same questions. Are you planning to get DH's sperm tested? That's definitely the easiest thing to do next - much easier than getting an hsg or a lap to test for endo (which I don't think you have, by the way - remember when I was convinced I had it?). I felt A LOT better after we tested DH, it just really helped to have some answers. If your DH has great numbers, then you can focus on you, but if he doesn't then you'll know that (a) it's not you (as 50% of issues are the man's) and (b) you can start taking steps based on your DH's results, or if you're like I was, know that his results mean things just may take a bit longer but it WILL happen.

MrsBea! I can't believe how far along you are! So exciting! :happydance: I think you were our last BFP, right? That clearly means we are long due!

Future, so so sorry you are so sick. That is just awful. Are you planning to find out the sex??

MrsG, I'd definitely go together to both appointments. I didn't make DH come with me to my appointment with the fertility doc and I really really regretted it. Just felt like I couldn't remember exactly what was said, and what I did remember, I think I made sound much more negative (and convinced myself it was true). It really helps to have another set of ears, preferably someone who can take notes too. I have taken DH to every appointment I've had since and it is so helpful. Yay for a positive OPK - I really hope this is your month!!

Truly, so sorry to hear about the difficulties with your DH. :nope: TTC really is just such a difficult process, and it's really hard on a marriage. What I had is how no one talks about that (in the real world). I think so much of this would be easier to take if women could just talk to each other about it. Instead, unlike other physical issues or concerns, we have to keep it all to ourselves, or just between us and DH, which is just too much. I'm certain that a lot of my troubles with DH would have been avoided if I could have talked about that stuff more with my friends and family, and kept him a bit more in the dark.

Hi to Aleja, Broody and Delilah. So hopeful for all of you this month! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah8

Working, I think you are sooo right about women not talking about it making it harder. That's why I find reading this thread helpful. Even if I don't comment a lot, it's really comforting to know other people experience the same feelings and that I'm not crazy for having them! The validation of my feelings helps a bit. 

I admit I don't talk about it with anyone in real life other than 1 best girl friend and I even still find myself sort of holding back with her because I feel I need to respect DH's privacy in it all too. It's kind of self perpetuating though I guess...I mean if I want women to be comfortable talking about it then I should open up about it to start that, but I don't want to be anymore vulnerable than I already am. 

I just had to add that while I think know it's totally irrational, I also feel like other people judge us or something. It is kind of silly since I know it's out of our control and I don't judge other people who have trouble ttc, but I can't help but think someone who has never had any problem conceiving can't understand and I hate them thinking something is "wrong" with us. I hate thinking that other people are wondering about it or what's up with us. I know our social group knew that we wanted kids and were working towards that this last year and while no one has brought it up recently, I just know they've had to wonder and I constantly fear questions or people feeling bad for me when we go out. 

That's why I really appreciate everyone here being so honest with their thoughts. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Ladies,

So sorry to hear some of you are feeling low, I remeber feeling exactly the same. 

I do have to say though look at me if I can get pg then anyone can! With the PCOS, most probably endo and recently found out uterine fybroids! Then anyone can for sure. But I do honestly believe if I hadn't been going to the gym 5 times a week and watching what I was eating it wouldn't have happened so maybe it is worth you looking into some natural remedies. I was eating way less carbs than normal and I think that was a big part of it but there are loads of things you can do and it makes you feel like you are doing something to help and helps with the PMA.

Working - Good to hear from you, how are you getting on? I had my nt scan today and there was only 1mm of fluid so that is good i am just waiting on the blood tests to come back and if they are all clear then i can start telling people which is quite exciting.

Mrsg - Good luck with the docs I would make DH come to both if it was me.

Cupcake - So sorry I missed you in my last post, I hope you are having a nice holiday.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ok ladies we seem to be all feeling very down. I think it's important that we stay positive. MK8 keep your holiday feeling, staying relaxed at this point is important. I have the same feelings you ladies have had on and off. It drives me crazy and a common theme running though the posts is the not knowing and not being able to control this.

90% of couples will be pregnant within 18 months (i have now moved my stats to there seeing as though i'm nearly at the year mark).

MrsG my testing time will be around the 29th October. So when i go on the 31st October to the specialist i'll either be pregnant or just got af (hope it's not the second option). Hubby's going with me to the specialist, so he can be the ears as i'm sure he'll get embarrassed about answering some questions.


----------



## Trulyoo

What an emotional bunch we are! Well, I love being a part of this support group though. I'm feeling better because of each and every one of you. Hugs!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. Everything looks different on this web page. For a minute I thought I was in the wrong place!

Glad to see everyone posting. :) 

CD20 here. Should be ov'ing any minute now. ! ! No temp rise yet. :coffee: p.s. October 30 is our 1 year mark. And our 1 year wedding anniversary.

Here's the list I keep trying to get started (hahaha):

Me - October 25 
Cupcake - October 29


----------



## Delilah8

The web page changes confused me for a minute too!

It's CD 30 here. If my period comes today though it will be CD1 and I'll have had a 29 day cycle, which is pretty typical for me so I'm basically expecting it any time now. I've had a 30 day cycle and one 33 day cycle before so I'm not worked up about it at all.

Although, I'm at work and do keep wanting to go to the bathroom to see if it has come yet, haha.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd for you Delilah! Hope the nasty :witch: stays away!

Have any of you read some of the comments about the new BnB look?!! I logged on last night intending to post here cos haven't had a chance recently and ended up being sucked into reading 80pages of complaints about it!! (I was a bit fascinated by the whole thing, kept saying "just one more page and then I'll go to bed..."!!) Some people are so crazy! Yeah it looks a bit different (and I really miss the butterfly :-(!) but seriously! There are better things in life to be worried about!! Like actually ttc! 

MrsG I'm due for af next Wed/Thurs so not going to test til I'm late. Trying to be more relaxed bout things this cycle. Also trying to only pop in here every day or two - was getting a bit obsessive, spending hours and checking in loads of times every day... We'll see how long my new resolution lasts! 

I just realised the other day that it was this time last year I stopped taking the pill and started taking folic acid in prep for ttc in January. I was SOOOO excited when I threw the last empty pill pack away and taking folic acid in the morning used to make me smile.... Decided I'm going to try and recapture some of that positivity and excitement! This WILL happen! Any day now! (but sooner rather than later would be nice!!)

Hope ye're all doing well? Fx'd for all in the 2ww, happy bd'ing to those approaching ov, big hugs for our pg ladies and a special :flower: for Future - so sorry you're so sick hon. Think :baby: thoughts!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yep broody I remember that excitement, I think it'd be great to recapture it!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Delilah I hope she stays away!!!! Fx'd for you.

I actually like the new look go figure!

Anyway ladies I know I mentioned my cousin before and the one thing about her situation I was most impressed with was her commitment to trying and not giving up. She DEFINITELY had her down days and weeks and in her case probably years but she always found a way to keep going. And yes we all had months of bfns but when I think of her 13+ years of negatives and THEN 4 miscarriages from very expensive IVF rounds I just knew in my head that my situation could be worse and that like her I will be a mother.

This is the cousin i went to visit so now 15 years later she is having baby #2 who we found out is a boy. Both her babies were IVF so all I can say is try to keep hope alive. I know it's hard but remember there are women out there with worse situations. 

And I love the statistic of 90% of couples will get pg in 18 months. 90% is an A 


Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. My doctor who doesn't know what else to do has referred me to a home health care service that (as long as my insurance signs off on it) they will send a nurse out to teach me and DH how to do a home IV for fluids and meds so I don't have to keep going to the hospital. I'll be mobile while still getting constant meds and fluids so i should be able to work. 

My job wants to extend my contract to Dec 18th so DH suggested that I sign that and we will pay off everything and save some money so that will be my last day of work for a nice long while. I want to try hopefully I get word about the home meds soon. 

Good Luck to our testers! fx'd for all of you!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Thanks for all your supportive comments. 

Aleja- in answer to your question, my doc has done bloods for me (showed highly likely i did ovulate but my progesterone levels were a bit lower than perfect - 26nmol/l and they prefer over 30 on day 21). I have also had an internal ultrasound which showed everything was ok so my doc wants us to continue trying naturally before putting me on meds or doing further tests. He suggested the next step in terms of testing will be for hubby to get SA done- which he is going to do next week. Docs like you to try naturally because it is cheaper I guess- lots of cost cuts on our national health service. He also said the odds are that 92% couples get pregnant within 18 months naturally. 

MrsG- yay to positive OPK! Regarding your bloods- are they only testing progesterone on day 21 or the whole shebang? (FSH, Testosterone, LH, blood count etc). Also agree with the other ladies and think it will be worth you and hubby going to both appointments. In answer to your question, my doc hasn't mentioned an HSG so I think he is reluctant to suggest it. I have no idea if he can suggest one or whether he will need to refer me to a fertility specialist first and they do those kinda tests. I will be able to ask more once hubby gets his SA results. My doc did say to bring the results to him and he will also take a look at them. Depending on what the results suggest, I guess my doc will make a decision on what to do from there. 

Future - so sorry to hear you have been in hospital. Hang in there and hopefully docs will help you to feel better soon. Just remind yourself that you will get a wonderful baby at the end of this! 

Working- how are you doing honey? Hope the pregnancy is going well :) Thanks for your advice. DH is having spermies tested so will await results of that. Did Mr Working have SA issues hun? Sorry but I can't remember.

Delilah- feel free to come here and chat to us if you dont want to share with the people around you. I totally understand where you are coming from. 

Hey Mrs Bea- how are you doing? Thanks for your words of encouragement to us ladies! I remember you were on a cocktail of natural remedies and acupuncture- do you think they really helped? 

Cupcake- you are right, we need to stay positive. I snapped at DH yesterday and felt absolutely dreadful. :( Good luck with your appt at the specialist- do you know what to expect? Also, is this a specialist that your GP referred you to? Wondering what to expect next from my doc (hopefully not needed and I get my BFP soon).

Truly- how are you doing today? Things better with DH?

By the way, Mrs G- no idea when test date is. CD17 here and no positive OPK yet! So once I get a positive OPK, I will have a better idea of when I should test. 

Finally, I have decided I am sick of temping girls. I just dont get it right. Temps are all over the place because a) I take them at odd times b) I have disturbed sleep c) Thermometers have broken or do not remember the last temp taken d) maybe they are just normally erratic temps. It also stresses me out when I see numbers fall. So, I am thinking of splurging and getting myself a clear blue fertility monitor. A lovely lady on another thread who had luck with it highly recommends it. My cheapo OPKs lie sometimes I feel (or I just take it at the wrong time due to work etc). CBFM uses FMU so may be easier. Any ladies here use(d) one? 

Apologies if I have missed anybody out!


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - I've never tried or had the CB FM but I've always been interested... I know they are quite expensive.... I had progresterone tested and a few other things. I did mention my doctor's nurse told me I don't need Day 3 bloods. ?!

My temp rose today! (Side note: I had 2 beers last night - first ones in over a month. What was I thinking? I hope I didn't screw up my chart! Blech! :shrug:) But anyway, my temp was due to rise and it did.


----------



## Delilah8

FutureMommy, I'm glad you have a plan in place to help you! I really hope you start feeling better soon!

Mk, I've never used the CBFM, but I have used the Ovacue FM. My SIL passed it on to me. She said it never helped her, but maybe I'd have luck with it (she did eventually get pregnant, but that isn't what helped!). Personally, I felt like it was giving me the same info I already knew - a basic estimate of when it thought I was ovulating. That estimate, in conjunction with my temping estimates, and just general counting were all coming up around the same times so it was not making a huge difference to me. I'm glad I hadn't paid for it since I hear they are expensive. 

I hear ya on getting tired of temping and to confess I did not temp at all this month. I felt like thinking of it first thing upon awakening every morning like that wasn't good for me mentally and emotionally. My doctor also said the few months I had were good to keep because it did demonstrate the normal temp fluctuations someone ovulating would have and that I could stop if I wanted too. I'm not telling you to stop, but sometimes a mental break can really help, I've definitely felt more relaxed this month.

Gettingbroody, I thought of your post about recapturing the positivity when I took my prenatal vitamin this morning. I only have 3 left of what was originally a jar of 240! Needless to say it has been depressing to still not be pregnant and being close to finishing the jar! I've put off buying more yet because of it, but I think I'm going to try to borrow some optimism and excitement from you and head out for more!

I'm also on CD31 today and still no period. The longest cycle I've ever had was a 33 day cycle, although it's not common. It was a big tease and a huge disappointment so I'm trying not to get too hopeful this all means anything. I guess I'll test this weekend if it hasn't come by then.


----------



## mk8

hey girls

mrsg- i dont think that day 3 bloods are that big a deal. its good to compare progesterone levels i think - day 3 should be a lot lower than day 21. but day 21 alone can confirm if you o'd or not. fingers crossed for you! 

im on cd17 and no o. weird. ordinarily i get a positive opk on cd15. earliest is 13 and latest is 17. i had ewcm on cd14 and cd15, not my cm is sticky. whats with that? hmmm... 

i have a question girls, my doc said last time i saw him (aug) to cont ttc until the end of the year. he suggested dh get his sa done (which he is). if nothing by dec and sa is ok, doc mentioned he might put me on fertility meds. i find that weird as i appear to o and have 26-30 day long cycles. why would he do that and not push for hsg? my day 21 bloods (which was actually 5dpo) showed progesterone levels of 26nmol/l, suggesting o was highly likely. anything over 10 indicates you o'd but over 30 is ideal i think. though doc thought my numbers were fine. hmm...


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. So I'm aggravated. 2 things.

1) Temp went down today. So I don't know if yesterday's rise was due to 2 lousy beers the night before??? But according to FF I should have ovulated already according to first positive OPK. ?! :growlmad:

My Ovulation Chart 

2) DH doesn't want to go to dr with me today. :growlmad: He's like you can just tell me. SOOOOOOOOOO annoying.


Hope you all are better.


----------



## MrsG2010

Doing 2 posts this morning I guess!

mk - I dont know answers to your questions. I'm going to ob/gyn today. Maybe I'll learn something. Because my day 21 bloods also confirmed O (as much as they can). And I already had the hsg.... 

delilah - crazy enough i just finished my 2nd bottle of prenatal vitamins today and it made me all cranky. That's 2 100 bottles. (I miss some days. I've been taking prenatals regularly since before January).

Hope everyone has a good Friday.


----------



## Delilah8

MrsG, definitely keep us posted on the obgyn visit, hope you get good info!

I'm on CD 32 today and still no period. But, I caved and took a test this morning and BFN. So I'm guessing I'll get it sometime in the next three days, but I'm not appreciating the tease this month.


----------



## Trulyoo

Morning friends,

Doing much better today. I tried to be nice to DH and make up since OD is happenning within the next week. I hope he didn't catch on to my true motives! lol.

MK8: I think that fertility meds are prescribed when they think it has something to do with the egg quality as well, not just whether you are ovulating or not. Normally, if there is nothing else wrong, and DH SA is okay, then they tend to think that your eggs may be too old or not healthy; although an FSH blood test would be able to pinpoint this. So meds help the follicles produce good eggs.

But hey, if it takes drugs to do the trick, it's worth a shot isn't it?

Delilah, I sure hope you'll be our next BFP. I'm keeping you in my thoughts! Keep us posted please!

MrsG, I ovulate around day 20-21 as well and I've had months when FF played tricks on me and I was sooo confused! Like some of the ladies here, I'm really tired of temping as well. You want all your signs to align with the temperatures, and when they don't, it just causes massive confusion and stress. So I would say to go with your OPK test and CM signs. Even if your temps were exactly where it needed to be but you had zero CM, would the spermies really be able to survive and make the trek? The environment for the the sperm is so much more important, because when it's in the perfect CM it can survive for much longer and hopefully during the period of your positive OPK. 

I've been pretty bad with temping this month already. And I think I'm not going to commit to it this month. I'll just go with OPK and CM and most of all, my instincts. At this point, maybe I've got to change something in the equation, you know?

Anyway girls, love that we are all back on and sharing together. 

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Delilah8

Hi ladies, 
I stumbled upon this website called 999 Reasons to Laugh at Infertility. Some of them are really funny and very easy to relate to. I just thought it might make some of us smile about it all and not feel so alone! Check it out: 

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/your-top-reasons-to-laugh/


----------



## Trulyoo

awww. Thanks for sharing this Delilah. 

I especially love this one which made me laugh and cry at the same time:

_Dear Mommy and Daddy, 

Why are you crying? Each month, you have a mental breakdown when your period shows up instead of me. You spend a lot of time crying in your bed or overeating which is not helping your figure. Stop it already! I don&#8217;t need you to waste time feeling depressed and unhappy. I plan to come when the time is right and we will be together then. Until then, I need you to be strong and confident and stop embarrassing me by breaking down in public. How totally embarrassing! I forgive you for having a twisted uterus or for my daddy&#8217;s lack of sperm (totally gross!). Stop blaming yourself already and move forward with your life. I need you to be happy and I promise you I will come when I&#8217;m ready and you will remember how to smile again. 

Love, 
your future embryo 

P.S.- I wish you and daddy would stop having so much sex. It is really gross. _


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. First things first, FF gave me 3DPO today. 

My Ovulation Chart 

Truly, I don't track CM. ?!?!

Seconds things second. (haa) Went to ob/gyn yesterday and DH went too!! He called me at 15 min til my appointment time and was like I'm herrreee. Which I was glad because I really wanted him to hear everything.... So we were on same page on something so important!

So from what I remember:

Doctor said my hsg fine which we knew. He said my progresterone of 11.1 was normal but low. He said the "normal" cut off is 10. Then he said women have gotten pregnant with progesterone of 9. So he said not to worry about it. 

He said in his opinion DH has borderline normal SA and he needs to get another one. He offered to write the order for it but DH said he'll go back to his own dr. Poor DH. 

Dr. said basically this is as far as he goes with infertility. He said he used to do more but then he realized it was too much to keep up with and he now refers to specialists who do it all day long. He said DH and my best shot is IUI. ( ) He said if I was 21 he'd think differently but since I'm 31 why wait. That's what he said. He said I know you want this like yesterday so why wait? He said if my insurance doesn't cover it (I dont think it does) he said it's relatively cheap - in the hundreds per cycle. I think he said maybe under$500. 

He said I will go on Clomid. Even though I'm fine. To get better, healthier and more eggs and increase chances.

He said he could prescribe the Clomid for me but again he'd just let the specialist do it.

So I said if DH does another SA and it comes back PERFECT - he said he will prescribe me the Clomid.

If DH does another SA and it's the same or worse then we should go to specialist and do the IUI with Clomid.

So that's where I'm at. Thoughts???????????????????


----------



## cupcakesarah

So when do you think you'll see the specialist MrsG? Are you happy about the idea of going on clomid?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
hope everyone is well.

mrsg , sorry about my ignorance but what is IUI??

Truly - that future embryo letter is me down to a T. stress and all. sigh**


----------



## mk8

Morning girls, 

MRS g, thanks for your comprehensive update. IT sounds like the doc is trying to help as much as possible. Your progesterone tests- what units are those in hun? nmol/l or something else? If in nmol, I think clomid could really help. MY doc told me anything above 10 suggests o, but above 30 is what def confirms o. 

HOw do you feel about potential iui? 

GOOd luck with the sa tests.:)


----------



## MrsG2010

mk8 my progesterone is in units of ng/ML. My reference on the test says luteal phase 2.6 to 21.5 ??

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html

I don't really want to go on Clomid or do the IUI. I'd MUCH MUCH rather do it the old fashioned way. :cry:

On Monday I'll look into setting up an appointment.


----------



## cupcakesarah

I know what you mean about the Old fashioned way but sometimes we need a little help to get what we want. You'll get there MrsG!


----------



## Delilah8

MrsG, I know it's hard sometimes to realize we will need some help, but I'm actually excited for you because you are one step closer to being pregnant! It's good to be taking steps in the right direction you know? So while it wasn't exactly what you had hoped for, I'm happy for you because at least things are moving along and you have a bit of a plan of action now.

As for me, I'm on CD34 and still no period, but I've had two negative HPT's. So it's been kind of a rough weekend of trying not to get my hopes up, while also secretly still hoping. I keep googling all these crazy things to see how long it takes other people to get a positive, but I know google can't tell me I'm pregnant or not! haha So still just playing the waiting game...


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, I agree with Delilah, it's great that your doctor is being so quick to get a plan in place :thumbup: Totally understand what you mean about doing it the old fashioned way though. Nobody starts ttc hoping they're going to need to get help but in the long run I guess it's whatever works...:baby: A few months ago I didn't even think getting bloods done was going to be necessary but I've that part done now! :haha: Hang in there! :hugs:

Delilah, I'm really really hopeful for you! Sending loads of :dust:

Hi to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: I'm sorry it must have been months since I posted in this thread. Reading back there's been a couple of BFPs so congrats. Hope everyone is ok. Since I last posted I've not had a sniff of a line or a squinter but have been seeing a FS. So far I've had a HSG which was clear, DH SA was great but I had 2 blood tests. Unfortunately the blood tests showed I didn't ovulate so my Dr has put me on clomid, i'm on day 3 of taking it. I was a little apprehensive due to the risk of twins but I'm so excited that something is now happening. My FS says temping is a waste of time though I'm not sure I agree with him on that one! But I've stopped it anyway as I found it stressful. I didn't opk last cycle for the 1st time ever but I didn't get my BFP so now I've started the clomid I'm going back to POAS as chances are I'll have a shorter cycle. I've had 2 good friends fall pg in the last few months & feel as though I'm playing catch up :sad1: Good luck ladies :dust: xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome back MrsP! :hi: Hopefully the clomid will work it's magic and you'll seeing that BFP really soon :dust: In a way I think it's good to be actually able to pinpoint a specific problem - at least then you can take steps to fix it... Good luck!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals - thanks for encouragement but I'm continuing to be cranky about Clomid/IUI. The more I read about it I'm like ehhhhh. First step, DH needs to get SA done again. 

Are you girls close in thinking you might want to go IUI route?

As far as this cycle. 5DPO according to FF. My chart is not as obvious to me this month as it normally is. I took my temp yesterday but forgot to log it and now I don't remember what it was. O'well. Not going to change anything. I was interested to see that someone's doctor said temping is a waste of time. I don't think so - ??

Delilah - How's it going?? Still in it?!

Gettingbroody - You should be in TWW also?

MrsP - good luck with Clomid - please let us know of any side effects or progress!


----------



## Delilah8

MrsG, I am still in it, thanks for asking. However, I took a HPT this morning and it says negative. It's CD35. I just don't have any idea what to think. If it it doesn't come by Wednesday I'll take another HPT and then guess I'll call the dr.? I've never had a cycle this long and I've never ever missed a period so that makes me hopeful, but all the negatives makes it hard to think anything is up. 

Anyone know if it's usual to take so long to get a positive? Thoughts? It's like torture all this extra waiting time!


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Ladies!

I am back after a nice and relaxing couple of weeks with family. It was great to be doing something else other than stressing over TTC. I had some brown spotting about 6 days after O, which I was praying to be implantation bleeding, but sadly got AF the following week. I am glad it all happened when I was with family... I don't know how I would've dealt with it if I was alone. Anyways, I am on to the next cycle. I am taking a relaxed approach this time. I am taking a break from OPKs and temping. Its just stressing me out completely. I'll get back to it in a couple of months or so...if I don't get my BFP by then. I am also trying to keep a check on my BnB obsessiveness :) 

mk, aleja, Truly - I have all the doubts that you are having, and I am stressing out my DH too. A couple of time he had performance anxiety and that drove me nuts. I hope we get our BFPs soon. I don't know how much longer I can take this stress...and being the pessimist that I am, I worry about anything and everything.

MrsG - I know how nice it would be to conceive naturally, but sometimes we just need a helping hand. My FS said that IUI is the least invasive procedure. But, hopefully your DH's SA will come out good and you don't have to go that route.

MrsB, Future, Working - Its lovely to see your beanies growing. I just love the ticker you guys have. Wish you guys a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:hi: cupcake, broody, Delilah, MrsP, Glitter, and to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## Delilah8

I am officially out now...the witch arrived. After the extra waiting time I am extra upset and disappointed. I really hoped this might be it. I'm at work with two hours to go and just want to go to the bathroom and cry. Definitely feeling sorry for myself right about now.:cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies :hugs:

Getting broody - yes I agree I'm so glad they've managed to pinpoint something so I can be helped! It was just a shock as I thought I was ovulating.

MrsG - it was my FS (who seems to have a good reputation) that said temping was basically a nonsense! He says there are allsorts of things that affect temps but it was such a bummer as I didn't temp the month I got my bloods :dohh:, typical! I have spoken to ladies on bnb about this & they've had thermal shifts yet the progesterone tests say they didnt ovulate, weird! A good friend of mine was also told by her GP that she shouldn't temp. I don't really know what to think but I'm much less stressed now I've stopped :thumbup:. So far so good on the clomid! A few mood swings but I'm taking it on a night & don't really feel the hot flashes. I'm sure I can feel something going on in my left ovary but it could all be in my head!! I've just got my appointment for my first follicle scan on Friday, eeek! Lol x


----------



## BabyStep

Delilah8 said:


> I am officially out now...the witch arrived. After the extra waiting time I am extra upset and disappointed. I really hoped this might be it. I'm at work with two hours to go and just want to go to the bathroom and cry. Definitely feeling sorry for myself right about now.:cry:

:hugs: sweety. Go home and cry if you need to. It will definitely make you feel better... I (and all the ladies here) can empathize with what you are going through. But, we have to keep going and think positive. Give yourself a break for a couple of weeks if that'll help.


----------



## mk8

hey ladies

im sooo tired for some reason. mondays suck! 

so cycle day...er...21 i think. nothing happening. lots of bd-ing but i cannot be bothered to opk until i see a positive so i gave up on cd17. i am temping but they are all over the show so not sure how accurate they are. mrsp- totally agree that no temping chills you out. im debating whether i should bother next month... prob not. i need a break. i will opk though to see if i get a positive as i didnt seem to this cycle (usually do on cd 15. cd17 was the latest). 

mrsp- interesting you thought you were ovulating but not. did you get positive opks in the past? did you get a positive opk the cycle you had your bloods done? maybe you o some cycles and not others? i have heard some wonderful things about clomid so fingers crossed it will work for you. what was your progesterone level?

mrsg- hope you are ok. what was your prog level hun? what was their reason? just to boost probability? i wouldnt feel too bad about clomid. as for whether i am closer to iui... not really. id like to see the results of hubbys sa (he has a date with the jozz pot on thurs). if they are ok, then i will see what my doc says. not sure if he will prescrive an hsg or whether he will prescribe clomid first. will see what he says. im ok with clomid though. i just want to get pregnant and i dont care how! haha. 

delilah- so sorry to hear that af appeared. chin up and keep positive. huge hug to you! 

babystep- welcome back :) great to hear that you had a nice trip away but sorry to hear af got you when you were on hols. happened to me too and it sucked (not at the time but when i came bacl, i felt rubbish! hang in there.

im kinda just chilling at the mo girls. nothing i can do but wait right now. i was wondering whether the delay in getting my bfp is because i might have pcos. doc didnt diagnose it because my scan revealed no cysts. however, i have been reading that pco is no longer the only symptom of pcos. apparently, you can have pcos if:
- you have excessive facial/body hair (ok i dont exactly look like a gorrila but i think im hairier than my pals) 
- hair loss (lots of hair on my head falls out - grows back though)
- high free androgen index (which i have, above normal range. but testosterone was within the normal bands - high end)
if i do have pcos, i wonder if that is causing a slight delay...hmmm

hope everybody else is well. xx


----------



## Trulyoo

:hug: Delilah. It's okay to cry........This ttc business is tough, and hasn't been fair at all. :hugs:

BabyStep: Welcome back!:winkwink:

Looks like the topic of IUI has finally surfaced for our group! Although I haven't seen any doctor or FS at this point, I'm really glad to have learned about this option. I feel so much better that if one day I find out that it is DH or my CM, then I can go this route.....It's something to ponder.

Things are finally good with DH and can't wait to BD all week long! :happydance:


----------



## BabyStep

mk8 said:


> hey ladies
> 
> im kinda just chilling at the mo girls. nothing i can do but wait right now. i was wondering whether the delay in getting my bfp is because i might have pcos. doc didnt diagnose it because my scan revealed no cysts. however, i have been reading that pco is no longer the only symptom of pcos. apparently, you can have pcos if:
> - you have excessive facial/body hair (ok i dont exactly look like a gorrila but i think im hairier than my pals)
> - hair loss (lots of hair on my head falls out - grows back though)
> - high free androgen index (which i have, above normal range. but testosterone was within the normal bands - high end)
> if i do have pcos, i wonder if that is causing a slight delay...hmmm
> 
> hope everybody else is well. xx

mk - the 3 ob/gyns that I have seen seem to reiterate these conditions for PCOS: You need to meet atleast 2 - 
1. Overweight
2. Irregular cycles
3. Hair on your chin
4. Skin tags
5. Dark pigmentation near your neck

Apparently, you don't need to have PCO for PCOS and women with PCO might not have PCOS. Irregular cycles are one of the main criteria though...and as far as I know, you have pretty regular cycles, right? I wouldn't worry about it much. Also, you have positive OPKs...which I never did. Its easy to get wound up in all of this, but even if you do have PCOS...there are tons of women who have successfully had kids :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. 6DPO according to FF. I made appointment for DH and I at the reproductive specialist for Nov 2. Ahhh! It's supposed to be a 2 hour appointment! It must be a large office because they said DH can do SA there if needed. I also should find out what my insurance will actually cover. (I have been told that my insurance will cover infertility diagnosis but not treatment.) :nope:

Interestingly enough, Once we hit Nov 2 we are definitely into the 1 year mark. Even though only 10 cycles.

Hey babystep - Welcome back! Forgive me if you've already told us.... You are going to FS already? How long did you wait before you went? How did your first appt. go? What are your next steps?

Delilah - Sorry! Such a frustrating feeling! :hugs:

mk8 - re clomid. My doctor said Clomid would help me with better eggs and better chances. But that (in his opinion) I didn't "need" it. I was just worried about side effects. I really try to avoid taking any medications whenever possible. I guess you'll know early next week about your DH SA!


----------



## GettingBroody

Delilah, so gutted for you hon. I know how hard it is when af is a day or two late and you start getting your hopes up... :hugs:

As for me, af is due in the next day or two. Have been refusing to pay attention to anything that might be a "symptom" since I've learned from experience that they never are! Temp was still high this morning but I think I was half awake for a while before I woke properly to temp and also I couldn't find my thermometer under the pillow so did quite a bit of moving as I looked for it...more than I normally do anyway. Not going to test. Will just wait and see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mk - yes I've opk'd the last 12 cycles & got a positive on every one, including the month I had my bloods taken. I think I temped about 7 or 8 cycles on & off & each one I got a temp rise. I expected to come back from the appt with clomid but only to help me have stronger ovulation,I wasn't expecting him to say I didn't ovulate. It could be a one off but I'm not so sure with the spotting I sometimes get from 6dpo to AF. I think it may be due to not ovulating :shrug:. He didnt tell me the results of the tests, just that I definitely didn't ovulate in July.

Good luck gettingbroody! I hope AF doesn't show!

X


----------



## BabyStep

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey babystep - Welcome back! Forgive me if you've already told us.... You are going to FS already? How long did you wait before you went? How did your first appt. go? What are your next steps?

MrsG - I had my appt in Sept, and we've been trying since February (although the first month wasn't planned). Although I was apprehensive about the FS appt, I am so glad I did! I wasn't sure if I was Oing or not, as I didn't have much success with OPKs, and I just couldn't temp at the right times. I wasn't very happy with the ob/gyns (I just moved less than a year and really liked the one I had before). I saw a couple of ob/gyns here and none of them wanted to do any tests...just wanted me to try OPKs and then put me on Clomid. The FS I saw was firstly very supportive and wanted to work with me and my concerns. She did an u/s in the first appt itself (which none of these other docs did) and said that I was about to O in the next couple of days. She also did my husband's SA. Although, my DH and I have decided to try for a couple of months more before going the medication route, I feel like I have a plan in place and a good doc who can help me along the way. I still haven't started the Metformin that FS prescribed as I have been able to lose some weight on my own. I am kinda like you...want to stay away from medicines as much as I can. I'll start taking it in a couple of weeks (maybe). We'll go the Clomid route in Jan/Feb if I don't get my BFP by then. Oh, the FS also did a lot of blood work, which kind of puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks for all the hugs and support ladies. I let myself cry it out yesterday, which ended up helping a lot surprisingly. My DH was also very supportive, he's my rock, so after we talked and took our fur babies for a fall walk, I felt better. And today is a new day and a new month to try again! I think I'm going to have to fake it till I make it with the optimism! 

Tomorrow I'm going to get my day 3 bloods taken so at least some progress is being made. Our appt. with the FS isn't until December (1 yr mark) and I'm debating trying to move it up sooner.

I'm really crossing my fingers for everyone here, it has to be someone's lucky month!


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

My left boob is hurting. HMPF. CD22 and I usually get painful boobs around a week before my period (so round about now). BOO! Though I thought I didnt O... do people get boob ache in anovulatory cycles? Hmm...

MrsG- good luck with your appointment on 2 Nov. Two hours? Wow! Do you know what will happen? Hope they are helpful and can provide some answers. I know what you mean about not wanting to take too many drugs. especially clomid as there are some stats that may suggest a link to breast/ovarian cancer. but then a lot of things are linked to cancer right? Maybe its a good idea to take it for a short ish time to see what happens. 

Gettingbroody- hope AF stays away!

MrsP- interesting that the doc said you didn't ovulate. Did you have any other symptoms of O that cycle?

Baby- Have you had an HSG before?

Hope everybody else is well. xxx


----------



## cupcakesarah

Oh MrsG november 4th is the 1yr mark for me. It sucks. I'm now in my tww, hate this part. But hubby and I are off to Greece on Sunday so at least I'll be able to relax and hopefully not obsess! 

Anyone tried the iperiod app, I really like it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mk yes I had the ewcm, HSO cervix, don't think I got any ovulation pain though x


----------



## mk8

Cupcake- Greece sounds lovely! Hope you have a relaxing holiday...better still, hope you get to celebrate a BFP :)

MrsP - interesting... Maybe it will be worth calling your surgery for a copy of your results. It just seems odd that you have been getting positive OPKs and a biphasic temp shift all other cycles. I wonder whether you did have an LH surge but it wasnt sufficient for the doc to call it "good ovulation"?


----------



## BabyStep

Hi mk - Somehow none of the docs or the FS prescribed HSG. I'll talk to the FS about it in the next appt. My ob/gyn said I wasn't in the "risk" group for the test. I dunno... but I'll definitely ask the FS


----------



## BabyStep

mk8 said:


> Cupcake- Greece sounds lovely! Hope you have a relaxing holiday...better still, hope you get to celebrate a BFP :)
> 
> MrsP - interesting... Maybe it will be worth calling your surgery for a copy of your results. It just seems odd that you have been getting positive OPKs and a biphasic temp shift all other cycles. I wonder whether you did have an LH surge but it wasnt sufficient for the doc to call it "good ovulation"?

mk - My ob/gyn did say something like I wasn't having a "good ovulation." I always wondered what that meant...


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, hope i have caught up as lots of activity over last few days.:flower:

Delilah, i am glad you let yourself have a good cry. it realises lots of positive chemicals when you do so which is healthy. i also go for a walk with Dh and my doggies after AF has shown up. part of self care i think. doggies are great for that kind of thing. back in June i had a very long cycle-39 days and i was convinced i was preggers as my AF had never been so late. Now that i know more about ttc i think my OV was really late that month, pushing my whole cycle out. and i completely missed it

i was really interested in hearing about the no ovulation despite all the symptoms and +OPK. that makes me worried especially as i getting back my results from Day 21 blood test tomorrow. Yikes

MK- i got my +OPK at day 19 this cycle. I usually get one Cd 15. i almost gave up too but i am really glad i didn't. i think sometimes Ov is just delayed and i wouldn't get too worried that it is something more complicated

GL to all:hugs:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

first of all, i thought it may be helpful for everybody to recap where we are in our ttc journey- what do u all think? i dont know about u guys but my mind is like a seive- too many things to stress about i guess. 

i will go first...
hi, im mk, 31 yrs old and hubby 32. ttc since jan 2011, on cycle 11. regular cycles ish - 26-30 days long. luteal phase typically 12 days on the cycles ive opk'd or temped (though did drop to 10 once and 11 a couple of times). always spot on day 12. ttc #1, never pregnant. used to take pregnacare, then folic acid and B6 only. OPK and temp. temps erratic but FF usually confirms O. Have positive OPKs though didn't this cycle. had bloods - everything OK though high free androgen index (could point to PCOS) but transvaginal u/s showed everything ok. DH off to do SA tomo. Hoping for a BFP in time for xmas and wishing all of you ladies who are waiting the same :) 

right, now back to the posts of the day. 

aleja- good luck with results tomo. keep us posted.

mrsp- how you doing honey?

baby - interesting re the high risk group on blocked tubes thing... i wonder who is high risk? hmm...

delilah- how are you doing today?

cupcake- you have all you need to greece...ahhh....sun....lurvely 

working- how are you and bump doing honey?

mrsg- how are you? any more thoughts on clomid?

gettingbroody- how you doing lady? 

Mrsb- hows bump doing? 

anybody heard from futuremommy? been a while since ive seen her on here.

im thinking of turning this thread into "30s and TTC for 10 months" if everybodys cool with that? just need to find out how...


----------



## mk8

ps boobs hurt. more today than yest. also have some creamy cm today. my usual signs that af is about to attack me. perhaps i did o after all... =( why wont the powers at be just give me a break?!


----------



## GettingBroody

Well I'm back to cd1 girls, af arrived today :growlmad: Had a huge temp this morning, went way down to 35.8 which I never get! OH must've been putting ice in my mouth as I slept :haha: Was so unusual to get such low temp that I almost got my hopes up that it was very late implantation but the :witch: flew in this afternoon. Surprisingly ok bout it to be honest. I think I've got so used to her showing up that I'd die of shock if I saw a BFP!!


----------



## mk8

Sorry to hear of AF's arrival Broody. Fingers crossed for this cycle! I know what you mean about expecting AF - just kinda used to it now on my side too. I need to inject some positivity into my life though. Off for an early swim at my gym tomorrow :) Bring on the happy endorphins! 

I was also wondering what the next step of my gp will be if my hubby's spermies appear fine. Will he put me on clomid or send me off to a fertility specialist (which will take months and months here in the UK on the NHS I am guessing... I could be wrong of course). Hmm....

Broody- do you have a next plan of action?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies!!!!

Wow lots to catch up on. So sorry af won't leave you girls alone. It's quite unfair when you think about ttc. I know the cycles I had with no bfp just made me confused. Cause I would just women and women get pg like it was the easiest thing in the world. 


I know a lot of you don't want to do meds but I know in July I was ready to try them simply because for a woman who does ovulate it increases egg production and im all for increasing my odds. Cause we didn't know if dh's sperm was a problem and I wanted to give them a fighting chance. 

So to update my journey:
I'm futuremommy1 I'm 30. I'll be 31 in January dh is 29. Cycles were 33-35 days We started our journey in may of 2010. We had a natural miscarriage at 8 weeks in August and then had to end an ectopic with the methotrexate shot in November. I had an hsg done in April of 2011 to make sure my tubes were ok. Everything came back good. We did opks every month. I never did temps. The month before my bfp I had an extremely short cycle 26 days. July both dh and I had an acupuncture appointment. Had sex the two days I got a smiley face on opk and then the next night for good measure. The first night of my smiley face I had an orgasm after dh was done. I didn't like that so never did it again. And each night after sex I laid with my hips on a pillow for about 10 minutes. 

We got our bfp on July 24 at 7dpo but I didn't say anything till 9 dpo cause I thought I was seein things. 

Currently I'm 15 weeks or so. Baby seems really active with me being extremely sick. I've been diagnosed with hyperemesis after two trips to the hospital I've been referred to a home health care service so I have an IV at home for when I get dehydrated and I have a zofran pump with is basically meds that are pumped into my abdomen 24 hours a day. I feel much better not 100% but enough to work most days and keep food and liquids down. 

That's me in a nutshell. I really can't wait for you ladies to get your bfps. I hope when you do you don't have to deal with all this. 

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> Cupcake- Greece sounds lovely! Hope you have a relaxing holiday...better still, hope you get to celebrate a BFP :)
> 
> MrsP - interesting... Maybe it will be worth calling your surgery for a copy of your results. It just seems odd that you have been getting positive OPKs and a biphasic temp shift all other cycles. I wonder whether you did have an LH surge but it wasnt sufficient for the doc to call it "good ovulation"?

hi mk, although I'm curious about the ovulation I'm happy to accept his diagnosis of irregular ovulation as I wanted the clomid anyway. anything they can do to help me get my BFP I'll happily take lol. my GP didn't prescribe my clomid, it was the FS & it only took about 6 weeks to get my appt from when I was referred, I could even choose which hospital I wanted to go to! Hope it doesn't take you too long :flower:

Gettingbroody sorry AF got you :hugs:

Aleja FXd for your blood tests.

x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
ahhhh. i missed the doctors call today...and i think she doesn't work fridays so i won't find out results till Monday..i am a little annoyed as i wanted to know one way or another.:wacko:

i am aleja, age 33 Dh 32. turning 34 very soon. 
stopped bc in Sept 2010 and NtNP till april this year. on my 7th cycle...started using opk's in july and not temping yet. taking AC, wild yam and folic acid. DH takes tribulus. never seen a BFP yet. hoping for one by christmas or by january on our holiday to Hawaii :happydance:

Mk i am fine with you changing it to 10th cycle as i am close to that anyway:hugs:

broody sorry about your AF. i know what you mean by being used to a bfn. i think i will collapse in shock the day i see 2 lines!!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

My quick summary: I am 31, DH is 28. We have been trying since the very end of October 2010 = Nearly 1 year but only 10 cycles. Cycles range from like 32 to 39 days. Ovulation is usually day 17 through 22. 14-16 day LP. I take prenatal vitamins. Have finished 2 - 100 pill bottles. I'm in my 10th cycle now, halfway through 2ww. DH had an SA done in May with "normal" results though my and my ob/gyn opinion - borderline normal. The motility was (I believe) 70% slow. Also morphology was 4%. DH's doctor never explained any of the numbers or results. Dr. office just said "normal." (DH has varicocele.) I have had Day 21 blood work and an HSG - both normal. My progresterone was normal but lowish but "nothing to worry about." Recently referred to FS - first appt. is Nov 2 and DH and I both are going! In addition to Clomid and IUI (which is what ob/gyn recommends) I am thinking they'll do another SA on DH. I am hoping FS will explain his SA results to us. But what I REALLY am hoping for is a BFP next week!

Now for the recent posts:

Babystep - Your plan sounds like a good one. You are like me waiting til around the 1 year mark. (Feb 2012 for you, Nov 2011 for me). I certainly hope you get your BFP wayy before then of course! 

Delilah - I hope we hear some good news soon on your Day 3 blood work!

MK - I do not know what happens for 2 hours. They told me to be prepared for a physical exam. Of course. Every time have to take my friggin pants off! haha I like the idea that they block off so much time. Doctors (too often) will just rush you out of the office. I also like that they have a lab "in house." I'm mainly concerned about Clomid and side effects. And my insurance not covering anything. Any money we save I was trying to put away for maternity leave/general baby costs. But no sense in saving for baby if baby isn't coming!

Aleja - how were your results!? When are you testing?

gettingbroody - Sorry about AF this round but glad you are taking it in stride! :hugs:

futuremommy - Sorry to hear you've been so ill but glad you and naval orange are hanging in strong!!:hugs:

Mrs P- How are you doing?

Ladies - Question - How long are you with your DH/SO? Me = 9 years, Married for (nearly) 1. 

Anyone I might have missed --- hello!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh yes I need to update my info!

I'm Christine, 30, DH 32. Together 11 years, married 5. 13th cycle ttc, trying since I think end August or beginnings Sept 2010 - my god the longer it goes on I am forgetting!! :growlmad:

SA in May showed good result. Bloods in July showed everything else fine but protesterone low & no ovulation. HSG in August showed clear. Used OPKs & pre-seed/conceive plus from the beginning. Temped on and off the last 7 months (I think.) Used folic acid at first then changed to pregnacare conception, now on Boots ownbrand pre natals (cheaper & pee not illumious yellow!) Spotting most cycles from 10 dpo but sometimes 6 dpo. Tried AC & Maca to prevent this but didn't work & i think the AC actually made it worse. I think maybe the worse spotting cycles are anovulatory. The FS doesn't seem concerned by the spotting :shrug:. Also taking EPO when I remember & been using softcups the last 3 months (they're great for mess girls, I'd recommend you try them.) Oh & been taking omega 3 for last 2 months. DH takes wellman conception, Maca & Omega3.1st round of clomid this cycle & got follicle scan on Friday! So excited to see if its working!! :) x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ok i want to cry....i'm pretty certain i have cystitis. Haven't had it for years but it's so painful, i'm still at school watching my 6th form class do a practical but i just want to go home. Feeling very unhappy right now.

Other than lots of water - can anyone recommend a treatment, the internet just says water and abstain from sex

:(


----------



## Delilah8

Hi! I think mk has a good idea so - I'm Delilah :wave:. I'm 31 and my DH is 29. I went off BC end of last November and we've been ttc#1 since January. I have what I thought was a regular cycle of around 28-30 days, but am starting to have some outliers with some 26 day cycles and then some 33 and 34 day cycles. I temped for a few months, but have recently stopped although debating doing it again this month. I have also tried OPK's, but never felt confident in the results. Kinda feeling like I've tried it all without feeling fully confident in any of the results. Also used PreSeed a few months.

I had my day 3 bloods taken yesterday. My DH already did a SA and they said the results were great. I moved our appointment with the FS up from mid-December to November 10th, which is right around the corner and right before I'd be due with my next period. If the results of my day 3 bloods are good then I'm going to ask over the phone if they can prescribe for me to get day 21 bloods done too. I hope so. I'd like for all those results to already be in before seeing the specialist so that we can really get things going.

I'm feeling slightly better because I'm trying to take back some control (or the illusion of control) by doing things like moving the doctor visit up. When the appt. wasn't until mid December, the likelihood of not starting anything until the new year was seeming like an eternity to me. Like most of you, I'm ready to start moving along...

If anyone who has already met with a FS can tell me how that first meeting was and what your experience was like? They said it would be 1 hour and no exam and DH is coming with me. I'm excited to get the ball rolling, but worried I'll feel disappointed since she isn't a magician after all! Any questions you recommend I ask, I'm all ears!

Cupcake, I've never heard of cystitis, is that a UTI? If so, I thought antibiotics were needed to get rid of it?

Broody, sorry af arrived, but I'm glad you are feeling okay about it. I know what you mean about not really expecting anything different anymore, it's gotten hard to imagine. I think it will feel so surreal when it does finally happen!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Broody, sorry that AF got you :nope: I am honestly so hopeful for you girls each month.

Also, to the ladies discussing clomid - one alternative to try if you end up having side effects you don't like is femara, which i've heard is basically the same as clomid but without the side effects. it may be more expensive, however, depending on your insurance (but ideally you don't have to take it long!!). there are threads on here talking about it.

Oh, and regarding ovulation and OPKs - a positive OPK is not a sign that you've ovulated - it just means that the body has geared up for ovulation, which it might do several times in a cycle even if it's anovulatory. the only way to confirm O is a biphasic temp shift or bloodwork. MrsP, I think it's great that you've got a diagnosis and a strategy for dealing with it - it's so important in my view with all of this to feel like you have some semblance of control (even it's just a little - since this process is so impossible!!)

As for me, I'm 33, DH is 35 (soon to be 36). Got my BFP on our 7th cycle, which was the cycle we went to the FS. I had very regular cycles, with ovulation confirmed by both clear temp shifts and transvaginal u/s. DH's sperm are great in all categories except morphology, which was 4% I believe. Depending on who you talk to that is low or the low end of normal (but clearly not too low to get a BFP!). Our FS told us that morphology is the most subjective factor, because it is literally a lab tech looking the sperm and deciding whether in his opinion they look normal. So anyone with low/borderline morphology, try not to worry too much. I had been worried that I might have endometriosis because I have a retroverted uterus, but we never got around to doing the diagnostic test to figure it out. Btw, having a retroverted uterus does NOT mean you have endo - it's just possible. Oh, and lastly, I used the CBFM for 5 cycles before I got my BFP, and found it to be worth the $.

Hi to everyone. I'm rooting for each of you--I know we will get some BFPs before Christmas!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBea23

Hi Everyone,

Whoa it has been busy.

Welcome back MrsP.

Broody and everyone else that AF has gotten since I last posted soo sorry Af got you booo to the witch.

cupcake - Sorry you are in pain hun if you pop to boots they have over the counter treatment and if you drink cranberry juice that helps as well.

Future - so pleased you are feeling better hun.

:hi: So is anyone still in the TWW?

My story is I am 33 Dh is 33 we have been together 10 years and married 3, we where TTC for 9 months but I only had 4 cycles in that time. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and uterine fybroids and it is likely I have endometriosis. I got my BFP in August 2011 and was having accupuncture and taking western and chinese herbs and going to the gym 5 times a week. I also had my shortest cycle ever the cycle before I get my BFP! strange.


----------



## Delilah8

MrsBea, I'm curious how much do you think working out a lot helped? You are the second person I know who has mentioned they had gotten back into working out a lot when it happened for them. I think I'm pretty fit, but might need to start being more consistent and conscientious about that if it will help.


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake :hugs: I feel your pain. I had cystitis last month, was so so miserable with it :growlmad: I drank pint upon pint of water and while the full stomach was very uncomfortable pressing on my bladder it definitely flushed it out of my system. By the time I went to the doctors a few days later (got it on a Friday so had to wait til the following week...) it was practically gone so didn't even bother taking the antibiotics she gave me. I found lying down helped and also heat (hot water bottle, fire, cat on my lap!) Years ago I used to take one of the Nelsons homeopathic range and it really eased the symptoms but couldn't find it anywhere this time... I really hope you feel better soon :friends:


----------



## MrsBea23

Delilah I really think that the exercise was massive for me maybe more than most because of the PCOS but I think without it there would be no way I would be pg. I was going minimum of 4 days and max 6 days a week doing classes so a mixture of step, comabt and attack. 

I know that to much exercise and loosing weight is not good (like millitary fitness) but going regularly I think is really important.

Also I don't want to discount the acupuncture I am not sure if it works or not but it is very relaxing if nothing else.

it is worth a shot hun.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi to everyone!

Here's my recap: I'm 33 and DH is 32. Been TTC for 7 cycles. I'm currently:

-Temping
-OPK's
-CM monitoring
-Taking Prenatals, B6, DHEA, Royal Jelly, Macca.
-Using Preseed on and off.

I have regular cycles between 29-31 days, with an 11-12 day luteal phase. I am a "spotter". Sometimes I spot during ovulation, and I most definitely spot right before AF. I get ovulation pains and cramps, and PMS kills me! We are trying for Baby #1.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Thanks Broody, i went to an out of hours clinic in the end to get some antibiotics. I think the amount of water i was drinking helped lots as it's not as bad today. The nurse was horrible, she did a pregancy test too which was a BFN, but i only ovulated on Monday so i wouldn't expect it to show yet anyway. Anyway the reason the nurse was horrible as she was saying cystitis isn't that bad and normal women can cope without medicine. I was in tears last night at the clinic so i was in no state for her to say that.

My urine sample was terrible, it had blood in and was very cloudy with bits floating, sorry tmi. I just want it to go now as i go on holiday tomorrow. :(


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals!

9DPO here, CD29. :coffee:

Feel better cupcake and enjoy your vacation! I was going to suggest cranberry juice as well but it looks like you got it handled.

Delilah - I'm glad you were able to get your appt. moved up. My FS appt is Nov 2. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes!

MrsP- Excuse my ignorance.... So you take the Clomid andt hen they do a scan? When and why?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake :hugs: that's horrible, I've had it before & its very painful. I find cranberry juice & also cranberry supplements help.

Mrsg - yes you get follicle scans to make sure the follicles are developing & they're at the right size, how many etc..they need to check the dose is right. 

So I had my scan this morning, its was internal not external like I assumed :blush:. Turns out I have a cyst on my left ovary though they don't think it will affect fertility. They can't see the follicles on my left ovary cos of the cyst but on my right there are 2 good sized follicles & 1 small one. I'm going back on Monday for another scan to check size but they said they doubt the 3rd one will develop & this is good otherwise there's a risk of triplets :wacko: They said they'll probably reduced the clomid as I'm overreacting to it. I think I then have another scan to check I've ovulated though I don't know how they'd know unless I was scanned in the 48hrs after ov? :shrug: I had to get the scan done at anti-natal too :sad1: x


----------



## Futuremommy1

cupcake next time punch her  i hate people who say things like that. i'd say something like..."oh wow were you my vagina last night...i had no idea"

anyway have fun on your holiday! :flower:


MrsPTTC are you having any side effects from the clomid? I tend not to get side effects from meds unless they become longterm meds i have to take like this zofran. And I know women are worried about the side effects of clomid. And sorry cause i just can't remember but are you doing IUI with it? 


DH and I are thinking of moving closer to family. Do any of you not live close to family? Both of our families are about 1000 miles away and especially with me being to ill it's making not have family close hard. I'm very close to my family and really want that for my future children so I'm even willing to move to a state i don't like cause that's where they are all.... 

We were discussing this during the TTC process, just wondering if any of you have considered moving for your future family (whether its to be closer to family or maybe to get out of the city or into a house or something)



Ladies I hope you all have a great weekend. I have a friend coming into town and i hope i can not embarrass myself while they are here.


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all are doing well, and looking forward to the weekend.

cupcake - hope the antibiotics flush out the cystitis once and for all. Enjoy your holidays!

broody - sorry AF got you... but here comes a new cycle with new hopes :) 

mk - I think its a great idea to change the thread to 10 months. Some of us on it or inching towards it. We do need a BFP in this thread now...its kinda overdue...maybe this month!

MrsP - Are you doing IUI as well? When the FS did an u/s she found a cyst on my left ovary as well. She said that usually they go away on their own, but if not in a month, then she might do a laproscopy to puncture it. What did your FS say?

Ladies, I am going through a dilemma - my DH's uncle practices homeopathy. He gave me a couple of doses of some medicine that has helped me bring my cycles in some regularity (I have been diagnosed with PCOS). It still fluctuates a bit, but much better than before. I have also been able to lose some weight and get my blood sugar lower. When I did the A1C test (checks blood sugar in the last 3-6 months), it was 5.9, with 6.5 being diabetic and 6.0 pre-diabetic. Its now 5.5. So, overall things have been progressing (touchwood). The dilemma is regarding starting metformin. All the doctors here (including FS) prescribed me, but my DH and his uncle wants to keep away from meds and go the natural and safe route. I, on the other hand, want to get started on them so that I can lose more weight and get my cycles to be like clockwork. Some days I feel I should wait and worry about side effects from taking any meds. On other days (like yesterday) I feel I am wasting time and I would like to do anything that would accelerate the process. I was just wondering what you ladies think... 

About me:

I am 30 and DH just turned 33. We started our TTC journey in Feb 2011. My cycles were very irregular then and would fluctuate anywhere between 35-45 days. I have been diagnosed with PCOS, but have been trying to lose weight and get my cycles back on track without meds. I didn't have much luck with OPKs. The strips don't turn dark/darker than the control lines. I have been temping on and off. Went for an FS appt. in Sept. She did an u/s and confirmed that I was about to ovulate. DH did his SA, and scored really well, except morphology, which was 2.5%. However, I am not too worried about that since it is pretty subjective and some doctors say above 2 is good enough. FS suggests we keep at it for a couple of more cycles and then go the IUI route.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi BabyStep. I understand your dilemma. My husband is a Chiropractor, and I'm a lot more homeopathic than he is! He would be all for me taking Clomid if it helps with the process while I would want herbs, and anything else that would be safe and natural! Therefore to help with regularity, I've been popping B6 and Royal Jelly, Macca, etc...Sometimes, I just want to stop it all, stop guessing and playing pin the tail on the donkey and take the meds already! 

And you know what? If it doesn't happen by the end of this year, I think I'd be okay with meds and IUI if needed. I would have felt that I did give my body a chance on its own. 

I hope you find the right path for you, Babystep. Only you know what's best for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake, that nurse is a disgrace! :growlmad: She's obviously never suffered from full-blown cystitis or she wouldn't be speaking like that! And what ever happened to bedside manner?!

Future, both DH's and my families live within about 3 miles of us...we didn't move far from home!:haha: I love having my family nearby and cannot imagine living as far from them as you do... I know I'll be replying on them a lot for support once we finally have our lil :baby: It's a big decision to make though - good luck with it!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi future & babystep, no not doing iui & its not been mentioned by the FS yet, I think that would be the next step after 6 months of clomid. No I've not really seen any side effects so far but its early days I guess. We live 2 miles from DH family & 18 miles from my family & I still feel my parents are too far away for my liking lol x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
cupcake -i think some of the others have mentioned it but cranberry supplements are great for cystitis. as soon as i am feeling even a tinge 'down there' i take a capsule and i think it really helps. 

babystep i am having the same dilemma my friend is a naturopath and she has given me a range of herbs to take but if this doesn't work by maybe Feb next year i will be looking at other med options and i don't necessarily want to. She thinks one of our main issues is timing and not enough BD during the OV window. I was trying not to temp but i think i will have to start doing it . 

Wouldn't it be awesome if a doctor or naturopath or whoever could just prescribe us with an actually baby!:yellow: I think i can safely say we would all be running for the doctor. Then BD would just be sex again :haha:

Good luck ladies.:hugs: I am not testing this month. i think my cycle will be longer as i had a late OV.


----------



## GettingBroody

aleja said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if a doctor or naturopath or whoever could just prescribe us with an actually baby!:yellow: I think i can safely say we would all be running for the doctor. Then BD would just be sex again :haha:

Oh how wonderful that would be!!! :D If you ever come across such a doctor please make an appointment for me too!!:haha:


----------



## mk8

evening ladies

cupcake- that lady at the clinic is mean! ignore the silly cow. i hope you feel better though. i used to get cystitis more often when i was younger and actually felt that good old water when i felt it coming on the best. id literally guzzle litres and litres of the stuff to flush it out. however, if you dont manage to catch it early, cranberry juice (fresh, not the ocean spray stuff as it has lots of added sugar and apparently thats a no no). boots chemists also sell sachets of this stuff for cystitis that was like a miracle worker for me! how are you doing this cycle? 

mrsb - how are you and bump doing? i have been contemplating acupuncture so wanted to pick your brain about it. how long, how often and how much were the sessions? both you and mr bea tried this right? 

mrsg- hope youre having a fab weekend. cant wait for news from your fs appointment. i was thinking, all your tests have come back ok so im stumped on what could be up with you. sa seems ok. bloods seem ok. hsg clear. you and dh arent old. hmmm.... do you have light periods? do you know your lp? what was your day 21 prog level? reason im asking is i wonder whether the thing thats slowing things a bit for you is that you have a slight luteal phase defect? im sure everything is fine but given your seem like such an ideal candidate, i dont gettit!

futuremommy- i think living close to family is v important and i am lucky to live close to dh's dad but my mum is an hour's drive away and id like her to be closer for sure. i think once we get that bfp, we will def seriously consider moving closer. 

baby- tough dilemma in terms of whether to go au naturale or with metformin. hmm, i think you are still young and the natural method seems to be working for you right now so perhaps it would be an idea to stick with that for a couple of more months and then decide? though i know how that is tough and you just want that bfp now. right now, im ready to take anything if it will help me on the bfp route!

trulyoo- what is maca and royal jelly supposed to help? whatever it is, hope it is working for you. 

broody- how are you doing honey? sorry af got you. heres hoping for a nice early xmas gift next cycle! 

hey aleja - good luck with this cycle. hope your not testing/relaxed approach works for you!

delilah- good luck with your fs appt next month too. 

working- hope you and bumb are doing well. 

have i missed anybody? soooo sorry if i have. 

as for me, cd26 and started spotting brown tinged cm so af is def coming tomorrow. cycles getting shorter. weird. i didnt get a positive opk this cycle so i thought af would show later. i wonder whether i had an anovulatory cycle? just feel a bit fed up right now. i think i am stressing too much and have done since the start of my ttc journey. part of me wants to keep track of what i am doing and what i can do to help (therefore have a feeling of control) but the other half of me wonders if i should just step away from the opks, the websites, the forum (argh!). do you know what i mean girls? feeling a bit blah!


----------



## aleja

hi mk, :hugs:i know what you mean by feeling blah....it is a common feeling for us girls who keep getting AF. i wish i could give you some words of comfort but I guess it is becoming harder and harder to stay positive.

i have recently started talking to other friends/family who had ttc troubles and it has made me feel so much better. On the weekend I visited my cousin who has a 3 week old little girl. She too had a pretty grim story to share with me. NTNP for 5 years, TTC for 12 months. did all the tests - opks, ferning, charting, ovarian reserves and DH had normal spermy. Still no luck..she thinks in the end the lap-dye exam flushed out her system and she fell pg a couple of months later. She said to this day she has no idea when she OV's or whether any of the opks, temps etc made any difference in the end. Mother nature finally came by and gave her a beautiful baby. 
So the moral of the story is sometimes there is no reason for why long it takes. It doesn't seem fair at all, does it?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, update from me, had another scan, now only 2 follicles, not big enough for ovulation yet so am having another scan on wed. DH is relieved as he wouldn't BD with the risk of triplets!! x


----------



## Futuremommy1

aleja I was surprised at how many women had a ttc journey. I guess it's not "polite" to talk about those sort of things but I've always been very open about what I go through and all last year I was open and honest about some of the tests I was taking or when I had to have blood work done every monday for 3.5 months and I met and heard from women with all kinds of stories. Some still were trying after years and years and others were dealing with 4 and 5 miscarriages with no explanation. 

I remember one lady who had been trying for 2.5 years and she was finally about to deliver. I asked her if she did anything different the time she got pregnant and she said no. She had an idea about her cycle but she didn't temp or anything she and her husband would have a bottle of wine and bd around O time.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mk8: Since I'm a late ovulator, at day 20-21, I wanted to see if there were any natural remedies to improve my egg quality. I did some research and found that Maca and Royal Jelly supplements are know to improve egg quality. I've been taking it all this month, but I still ovulated at day 20 and not any sooner liked I'd hoped for. So, not sure if it's helping at this point!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo, I took Maca for about 7 months, DH is still taking it. I wanted to give my body a break from all the supplements so I'm only taking EPO & a pre-natal now. The Maca didn't help me with ovulation at all, but agnus castus/vitex brought it forward, but it made my spotting worse so I stopped x


----------



## Trulyoo

I think you're right MrsP. Sometimes, you have to just go back to the basics and let your body to do it's thing. Too much paranoia and OCD and at the end of the day, I still don't have the results I want. I think I'm definitely with you on that. I plan to just continue taking my prenatals and DHEA (fish oil plus Vit. D).


----------



## aleja

hi future, wow, see it is stories like the lady from your clinic, or even your story that gives me hope in the end. that despite the trials and tribulations that many women do go on to have a baby. i got sick of hearing stories of ppl falling pg the first time they tried (which i don't even know if I believe that anymore!)

i still don't know what the results were form my cd21 test...the doctor hasn't rang me since last week...on another thread the ladies thought that the results may not be favourable for me as i think i OVed on CD20 so the test may have been done too early to show hormone changes. hmmmm


----------



## MrsG2010

aleja, when did your dr. tell you to get the blood work? My dr. told me 1 week after Ov.



13DPO for me. Bbs hurt. Same old. I had to temp an hour early today. But either way, my chart looks like it's sinking. I don't have any hpts so I haven't even been slightly tempted to test.



My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cupcakesarah

I agree I've gone back to basics on the vitamin front. Just my prenatals. I used to take agnus castus but when I finished the latest bottle this cycle I stopped taking it. I don't know what it will do to my cycles. I was also taking vitamin cans zinc whic was supposed to help with cm but it didn't make any difference.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo said:


> I think you're right MrsP. Sometimes, you have to just go back to the basics and let your body to do it's thing. Too much paranoia and OCD and at the end of the day, I still don't have the results I want. I think I'm definitely with you on that. I plan to just continue taking my prenatals and DHEA (fish oil plus Vit. D).

I tell a lie, I forgot I've also been taking omega 3 for 2 months as I'm on a healthy eating diet with dh! Bear in mind as well that Maca would take 3 months to work so don't be disheartened that you've not noticed the difference yet! :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cupcakesarah said:


> I agree I've gone back to basics on the vitamin front. Just my prenatals. I used to take agnus castus but when I finished the latest bottle this cycle I stopped taking it. I don't know what it will do to my cycles. I was also taking vitamin cans zinc whic was supposed to help with cm but it didn't make any difference.

Did it shorten your cycles when you first started taking it hun? 

I think I'm just at the point where its taking so long to conceive & nothings helped me get my BFP so far so why bother :haha: If people can fall pg without taking anything then so can I (with a little help from clomid of course!) X


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yes it shortened my cycles by about 4-5 days. Which was well received, as it meant less time between tryin, but I don't know whether my body was still settling down after having my coil removed. The previous month to this one I did halve my dose of AC and my cycle increased by 1 day so who knows what cutting it out completely will do. Ovulation didn't change so I think my cycle will be pretty steady between 28-29 days long. But we'll see next week!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see, it shortened mine but brought ov forward too. But then after a few months the cycle increased again & then my spotting so I'd had enough. Gosh our bodies are so confusing :wacko: x


----------



## cupcakesarah

No my cycles became very regular after starting to take it, do hopefully this is it for me. How are you finding clomid? I go to the specialist on Monday when I'm back from holiday and i do wonder if they'll suggest that.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies! My TWW begins today. I want to keep it sane this month, so please remind me if I ever post anything crazy as I wait it out.

Today, I've decided to make an appointment with an FS. It's time to have the "serious" talk. I know it usually takes a bit of time to get in so I'm going to start the process. DH seems to be okay with it; he said to do whatever it takes! I'm happy about that but scared at the same time....Eeekkk! 

PS: MrsP, did taking Maca make you a bit dizzy or light headed? It did for me, and I couldn't pinpoint what was causing it until I stopped Maca this week and the dizziness went away....


----------



## mk8

cupcakesarah said:


> No my cycles became very regular after starting to take it, do hopefully this is it for me. How are you finding clomid? I go to the specialist on Monday when I'm back from holiday and i do wonder if they'll suggest that.

HEY cupcake, I'm off to see my doc with Dh nxt Tuesday to discuss his sa results and our next steps. HOPefully he won't tell me to go away until Dec again. GOod luck with your appointment


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Cupcake, yeah I'm finding the clomid fine, not really many symptoms! I did have a series of headaches after stopping it, I'm not sure if it would be due to the clomid or not :shrug:

Trulyoo, no didn't notice any dizziness but if you take it at night it can cause insomnia!!

x


----------



## Futuremommy1

fingers crossed ladies...DH has an interview tomorrow and if he gets it we move back to the same state as most of our immediate family...I'm nervous they won't want to pay his salary....


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Ladies,

Thanks to all who opined about my dilemma. Unfortunately, I got some high fever from last Sunday, and finally saw the doctor today who put me on antibiotics and "thinks" I might have pneumonia in my right lung. She wanted to do an X-ray but said she would put me on the meds in any case. She asked us to not TTC this cycle as we might need to do an X-ray next month just to make sure everything cleared up. Grrrr... this is just driving me nuts! The last thing I needed right now was not to try at all! But, I do realize I can't do anything about it...


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, babystep i hope you feel better pneumonia sounds awful:hugs:

mk- surely your doc will not send you away as you are so close to the 12 mth mark??? i really hope not.

mrsg i am in the same boat as you. PMSing badly. i am currently lying in bed with cramps. usually the AC helps with easing the pain but not this month. it is horrible :nope:

i got my day 21 results. the doc said everything was 'normal' over the phone but for piece of mind I went to pick up the results and try to interpret them myself (thanks Google!) it looks like i OVed after all and my hormones are all normal for producing follicles and eggy, etc. 
Now i have to get DH to cooperate and get his spermy tested. His SIL told me on the weekend that they had to go through IVF for 5 years as DH's brother was shooting blanks. I am a bit worried about this 

GL future hope your DH gets the job

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

CD34, 14DPO. Temp went up a few degrees today but still looks like :witch: arriving today. I guess I'll be keeping that FS appt. after all. :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, good news on your progesterone test results! 

MrsG :hugs:

AFM, I'm so happy, I had another scan today & although no ovulation just yet, she said I quote 'you have FAB lining.' I was worried about my lining due to my mid LP spotting so this is great news! :going back for another scan Friday :) x


----------



## MrsG2010

Mrs p- yay for good lining. Does everyone need to get all these scans? I'm concerned bc my dr ofc 45 min away. Guess ill find out next week what the plan is


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey MrsG, well I think once an SA is done & a HSG they do blood tests then scans if it shows you're not ovulating, but if you are then there's no point & I see from your ticker your progesterone test was normal.:thumbup: x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Gals. 

I'm now 4DPO...........but not stressed yet because like with all the other months, I don't expect anything different than AF in due time. 

What I'm really stressed about is the upcoming appointment I have with the FS. It's scheduled for Nov. 15th. And from now until then, all I can think about is what terrible things they may find wrong with me or DH. So, so scared! Did anyone feel this way? Man, I watch way to many movies where the news is devasting where one finds out that they can never have children. What if that happens to us??? I'm getting really paranoid!


----------



## BabyStep

aleja - so glad to see your results confirm O and all. Hope the SA is good as well!

mrsG - hope AF stays away. 

mrsP - you're going to an FS right? coz, the ob/gyns that I've found don't do any u/s to see how the eggs are developing and all. good news on the lining!

truly - I am dreading the same thing. I don't know how I am going to deal with it if thats the case. DH is pretty strong, but I think I'm going to have a break down. But I guess its too early to think of the worse now. We'll see how things goes. You're about 8-10 days till testing? Hope it gives some good news!

Nothing on my front. I am too weak to do any BDing. So, this cycle is pretty much gone. Its a bummer to think that we didn't put it all our efforts.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo yes I felt like that too! Imagining the worst :dohh: x 

Babysteps - yes it was a FS, I only get scans for one month though, just to confirm ovulation, unless it doesn't happen in which case they would continue them x


----------



## Delilah8

Truly, what terribly depressing movies are you watching where that news is given a lot!?! Watch happier stuff lady! 

I have my first FS appt. on Nov. 10th and I'm sorta the opposite strangely...really excited to get this show on the road! It's probably naive, but I am kinda hoping something relatively simple like some clomid will make things happen, we'll see though. 

They haven't called with the results of my day 3 blood work and it's been over a week, but I figure no news is good news and I haven't called either figuring I'll find out eventually. Aleja, glad your day 21 results were good! 

Babystep, sorry you are so sick! I know it must be frustrating to not be able to try this month, but maybe it will be a good mental break for you two. Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## Trulyoo

You're so funny Delilah! I was watching a show called Parenthood where it happened just recently! My first appt with FS is on Nov 15 so I'm right behind you. Please post feedback after your appt.

Babystep, sorry you aren't feeling well. Get well soon!

Hi to all my ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with your FS appointments Delilah and Trulyoo!

I had another scan today and still 2 follicles, one much bigger than the other though and near ovulation! Haven't had a +OPK yet though or much EWCM but maybe it'll happen over the next few days. Having another scan on Sunday. Very exciting, but it was a new sonographer and she did comment that my cyst was big! :sad1: but they still say it'll go away on it's own! x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. After teasing me for a few days... AF arrived this morning 15DPO. Ughhh just in time for me and my husband to go away for a few days for our anniversary. :growlmad:

Truly and Delilah, I'll be leading us off with FS appts. Ours is Nov 2. Sometimes I'm excited to get show on road. Other times I'm mad that I even have to go. I don't have a ton of money so I'm worried I'm not going to be able to afford treatment. :cry:

p.s. Those of you who have been around awhile. I was on Team December. I have one more shot! It would be great to have a BFP in time for Christmas.


----------



## Trulyoo

Good morning girls!

Last night I had an awful dream, more like a nightmare. But I dreamed that I went to get my check up and during the ultrasound they found cancer!!!! In my dream, I kept asking the Dr. to tell me what the scientific diagnosis was so that I can post it for friends here. OMG, I woke up crying.:cry:

MrsPTTC, thank you for your support. :flower:

MrsG, it looks like a few of us has decided that Novemember is the month for us to go in, huh? What a coincidence. I'm so glad we have our little support group here. Do you have insurance that will cover any of the treatments? Mine only covers 50% so I will also have to shell out some money and of course, I know it can get terribly expensive. So I am very sympathetic to your worries. Hopefully, they won't find anything serious that would break the bank. :hugs:

I guess from now until the appointment, I will be in a state of paranoia. Right now I am at 6DPO, I have absolutely no symptoms, and have decided to ignore the little twinges. I've learned that they are common post ovulatory signs that of course from past months mean absolutely nothing. The reason why I am so worried about the appointment is because we seriously have been trying at the right times. I get positive OPK's, my temperatures are all text book, and this month we even decided to BD 8 days straight, covering during my fertile period and two days beyond ovulation. We've tried every other day in previous months, we've tried 3 days straight before ovulation and then 1 day after ovulation.............AND nothing! It hasn't worked. So I'm almost certain something is wrong. But because I'm so regular, I can't imagine how I could handle any crazy diagnosis. Sigh..............


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey gals. After teasing me for a few days... AF arrived this morning 15DPO. Ughhh just in time for me and my husband to go away for a few days for our anniversary. :growlmad:
> 
> Truly and Delilah, I'll be leading us off with FS appts. Ours is Nov 2. Sometimes I'm excited to get show on road. Other times I'm mad that I even have to go. I don't have a ton of money so I'm worried I'm not going to be able to afford treatment. :cry:
> 
> p.s. Those of you who have been around awhile. I was on Team December. I have one more shot! It would be great to have a BFP in time for Christmas.

So sorry af got you hon :hugs:

Go Team December!!!! &#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127881;


----------



## Delilah8

So I'm kinda freaking out ladies and could use some input!

I called about my day 3 bloods and the nurse called back saying my gyno likes to run the results by the specialist and the specialist was out today, but that they'd get back to me immediately Monday. However, I asked for the numbers on the phone. 

She gave me them and her only interpretation was that my thyroid seems sluggish, normal range, but high end of normal and they'd probably want to put me on thyroid medication. She said it's an easy fix and if that's all it is then that would be great! So i got off the phone feeling happy and like maybe that would be it...might also explain some weight gain I've had this past year.

BUT then I got off the phone and of course am googling the numbers she gave me. 
My FSH was 6.9, which appears to be good, not excellent, but good.
My Estradiol was 32.9 which seems to also be normal.
However, here is where I'm freaking, my Anti-mullerian hormone is 1.2....she said .9 -9.5 was normal so I'm obviously on the low end there and I'm finding inconsistent information on the web with some saying this is absolutely terrible :-( Any ideas if they can do much about this #? Anyone here ever get a low one? 

Have any of you gotten your results and can tell me if that's super low or what? I understand it might be bad news, but I'm okay, I just want to know...I appreciate any insight! Thanks!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you MrsG.

:hugs2: Delilah, I didn't get my results in writing, so don't know numbers, only that they were fine, sorry I can't help x


----------



## Trulyoo

Delilah, Google is poison when it comes to bad news. No more crazy research until you speak with the DR. I know it's easier said than done, because honestly I'd be just like you and jump on the internet. Just an hour ago, I did some research about things that can be wrong with your uterus and tubes, and now I'm certain that something is wrong anatomically with my reproductive system! 

I won't tell you not to worry, because I know you will. If you do continue to research, just make sure they are creditable sources instead of considering the plethora of information that may not be scientifically based.


----------



## Trulyoo

Delilah, did you find this site? What scale is the nurse using?

https://https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks Truly, Google is evil when it comes to this sort of stuff! From all my research it is pretty clear to me that it is definitely low. I found it interesting that I was on the high end of normal for thyroid and they want to give me medication. So then if I'm on the low end of normal for AMH I'd think that's also bad, but you can't take anything to help that. 

It doesn't mean I won't eventually get a BFP, but it is for sure the low side and it doesn't seem there is anything to change it. Although it may also be important how those numbers all work together. I'm anxious to get more info Monday so it will be a long weekend. But I'm still optimistic that we are at least not wasting anymore time.


----------



## Delilah8

Truly I did find that site and according to that my 1.2 would be normal. But I could have swore she said .9-9.5 was normal....which still makes me normal, but doesn't make sense with that chart since they say over 3.0 is high. I don't know what scale she was using. I was just rushing scribbling down what she told me and figured it would be obvious I guess. I should have asked more details.

I don't know, think I'll just have to wait. I guess if it is a problem there is nothing I can do to fix it this weekend I guess.


----------



## Trulyoo

Well, I'm here to support your D. Take that number with a grain of salt. AMH is just one indicator, and sounds like its more helpful to determine the number of eggs for harvesting during IVF. 

You just need one anyway. When there's a will, there is a way. You will be a mommy one day, no doubt.


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks Truly, you're awesome! I really appreciate it!

I sort of got that same impression about it being more of an issue for IVF. Hopefully we won't have to get to IVF and as long as one sperm meets one good egg that is all it takes. I'm still hopeful and at least whatever is wrong we are finally working on it. I can't go crazy month after month anymore so at least issues will start getting addressed a bit soon. Thanks!


----------



## Trulyoo

D, maybe there is something you can take for low AMH, IF your Dr. confirms it next week. 

DHEA???

https://https://www.moderninfertilitytreatments.com/dhea/dhea-treatment-has-positive-results-for-infertility/


----------



## Delilah8

I don't think there is anything that can be taken medically to help with low AMH, but I did read that DHEA might help...it certainly can't hurt so I'll likely start adding that to my prenatal...I know some come with it already.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Grrr Af got me this morning as expected. What a great return from my holiday! Off to the FS in the morning. What great timing. In one if those moods now where I can't see a time when my period doesn't arrive. Maybe one day.


----------



## mk8

hi girls

delilah/truly- things have got all scientific on this site! man, i dont know what youre talking about. haha. but delilah- as truly says- we are here for support. hopefully the docs will be able to shed more light on what the nos mean. 

cupcake- sorry to hear that af arrived. cycle 12 for you now right? im on cycle 12 (month 11). i know the feeling. dh is off for sa again because his the docs messed up his first sample. not happy as he took time off work to sort it. sigh. but it is what it is and hes going next week. results the week after (hopefully). after which i will take it to my docs and see what he does about it. i cant help feeling something has to be wrong with my tubes as i appear to be ovulating (from day 21 bloods). my lp isnt ideal but at 11 days with no spotting, it should be ok. we are doing the deed at the right times. what on earth right? but hey, as my hubby says, we just need to go through the tests and if we find something, then we try to fix it. 

hi to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you cupcake!

MK, what silly docs! How frustrating :growlmad:. Hopefully they'll send you for a HSG and it'll clear some minor blockage or something! I've read of a lot of people getting BFP's the cycle of a HSG, unfortunately it didn't work for me, but then I didn't ovulate!


AFM I had my scan today and I've ovulated!! Woo hoo :dance:. And I got told (again) I have _beautiful_ lining lol. I think I either ovulated yesterday or today, though only got my positive OPK yesterday and another positive today. I've played around with my temps on FF and if it's not sky high tomorrow it _doesn't_ give me cross hairs! But if it's high tomorrow it confirms ovulation today, though if that's the case it must have been through the night as I'd already ovulated by 8am today.... It's an interesting experiment, temping when having scans as I know no matter what FF says that I have ovulated. So I've got no more scans now, just 5 more months of clomid and if no BFP I need to go back to the FS. Sending lots of :dust: x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Mk8 I feel the same as you that I must have a problem with my tubes as everything else seems good. Cycle 13 now, bummer!


----------



## mk8

YAY to ovulating Mrs p. 

Cupcake, what's your next step? IS your gp referring you for an hsg at all?


----------



## cupcakesarah

I've been referred by my gp to the specialist we're going to tomorrow do we'll see what they say. Probably more tests. I just don't want to get fobbed off and told to keep trying for another 6 months.


----------



## Delilah8

MrsP, that's great news! Sounds like things are on the right track! I am pumped for you that you will get your wish in these very next few months! :dust:

Cupcake, I really hope your dr wouldn't brush you off after all this time! I don't think they will. I was actually thinking recently how I think the 1 year wait is honestly too long to make people wait to even just get tests you know? Keep us posted on the visit with the specialist, you are the first of a few of us going in these next few weeks.

Sorry for so getting so carried away on Friday. :blush: I've calmed down a lot. I'm actually pretty interested in how my thyroid might be impacting things. I'd urge some of you to make sure they test for your thyroid levels. It seems that can have a huge impact on fertility. I'm excited to get more info from my doctor tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is good and having a nice weekend!


----------



## mk8

Good luck with the fertility specialist tomorrow Cupcake. From what I have read, the next testing phase is HSG since you have had bloods and SA done. Where is the specialist? I am curious as to what my GP will do on the NHS for me when I see him next month. I hope that everything works out and you get your BFP soon. 

Delilah- interesting about the thyroid levels. My doc said he tested my thyroid and everything was OK. I found that odd as when I went to pick up my blood results (I have decided it is good to keep a copy of things), I didnt see a thyroid level on there. But why would the doc lie right? I figure that the receptionists at my surgery are useless and perhaps didn't print everything off. 

Hope everybody had a nice weekend. I did :)


----------



## mk8

cupcake- by the way, how long does your doc think you have been trying for?


----------



## BabyStep

cupcake, mk - I have been thinking about the same thing. Yesterday, I was sobbing to my DH that it might be that my tubes are blocked. The only unfortunate thing about it is that there is not really a "cure" for it. I think IVF is the solution. I have emailed my FS's nurse asking her how I can get an order for an hsg test. I want to get that done asap now. That's pretty much the last thing I've got remaining to test. 
cupcake, sorry AF got you today. I feel your pain! Lets keep looking forward and hope the end of the year brings good tidings. 

Delilah - The thyroid levels can be brought under control with medication. Hopefully, that is it...and you are all set on your way to motherhood. 

Truly - you're such a darling...providing such positive enthusiasm! We do need our BFPs!!! 

I think I lost my O day in fever. I think I was begging my DH that we should BD, even when I had about 103 deg fever! That's how desperate I am! He just laughed and said I was crazy :D

Hope you gals had a lovely weekend.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi mk8 I first went to see my gp at the end of August when we'd been trying for nearly 10 months. Then at the end of September she referred us to the specialist who's at the large hospital near me. The doctor knew exactly how long I'd been trying because I went to her at the start of November last year to have my coil removed. So I knew I couldn't exaggerate how long we'd been trying. 

Knowing what's happened to one of my husbands work colleagues I think they'll probably order more bloods first, she had weekly bloods for one month. Then I think it will be the ultrasound. She's now been referred for ivf but she's over 35 and her husband doesn't have good sperm results and I think her eggs were not very good either.

I'll fill you all in on what happens when I get back later.


----------



## cupcakesarah

So i went to the specialist this morning. I was prodded and poked but i have some progress. So we went in, the doctor asked me and my husband some questions. Then she wanted to do an examination of me. As i'm only on day 2, i obviously had a tampon in, cue and uncomfotable moment when i have to take it out. She was like you can do it here, but i said i'd rather go to the toilet. Anyway she does an examination external and internal. She basically pressed on my tummy to feel ovaries and uterus. Then she had a look with a speculum and then a feel inside while pressing on my tummy at the same time. So that all over, i come out from behind the curtain and we sit down and have a chat. She has a load of forms ready for me, which i know means more tests are to come. She says she doesn't want to repeat my husbands SA, so it's just me that has to get investigated.

The doctor wants to repeat my day 2 and day 21 bloods, as i'm on day 2 today i went to the phlebotomy dept and have that test done today - excellent one out of the way. I'll go for my day 21 bloods towards the end of November.

The other two tests are a HSG - which i go for on Monday, i'm dreading it, so if anyone's had it done then please fill me in. The last one is a transvaginal ultrasound which i go for a week tomorrow.

Then i go back to the specialist on the 5th December, i was supposed to go on the 21st November but i wasn't sure my day 21 blood test results would be back as i'd only have had them done on the Friday and the appointment was on the Monday morning. So i decided to move it.

So at least i have progress and they didn't turn me away laughing. I'm just really scared/worried about having the HSG and the ultrasound. Anyway a week tomorrow all of those things will be over and if it results in me having a baby in my arms at the end of it then of course i have to stop being a wuss and just get on with it!

So we'll see what happens from here.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Everyone. .........this whole thing about bad eggs and reserves has got me worried all weekend! It could be the true reality. The more we talk about it, the more I'm convinced that my eggs are old and I can never be a mommy. I'm so scared!


----------



## BabyStep

cupcake - way to go with the FS appt! Glad it went well, overall. Even I want to get an HSG done. I emailed my FS's nurse, but she is yet to get back to me. Hope everything goes well for you, now that you have someone who is going to work with you.

Truly - You've gotta stop worrying :) (although easily said than done). You'll cross that bridge when you get to it. I am sure your FS will be able to chalk out a plan for you, and do all sorts of tests to verify everything is fine with you body. Don't worry too much. I know (believe me) how frustrating and anxious we can get when we don't get that BFP month after month. Right now, I am worried about my tubes. But we've gotta hang in there and keep our sanity so that the spermy can meet the happy eggy :)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Thanks Babystep, i am pleased it went well too, I really was expecting to be told to just keep trying so i'm glad they're being proactive despite the fact i'm worried about the tests. I read up about them both a little bit more last night and I felt a little more at ease about it all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, this is going to be the longest 2ww EVER! And I'm not gonna test until 13DPO if I get that far without :witch: flying in!

Cupcake - I had a HSG back in August, I think. I was worried about it like you were. In fact the FS even offered a lap instead as I have a problem where sex etc hurts me and he was worried I couldn't cope with the HSG. But as the lap required keyhole surgery & meant general anaesthetic & time off work I thought I'd try the HSG first. It really was FINE, it was uncomfortable & I got a few cramps later on in the day but it wasn't anything like I thought! My appt was about 10ish in the morning & I was on a late shift at work and took a half day and went in at 4pm. I think the pain does depend on whether your tubes are blocked or not, but I certainly wouldn't believe some of the horror stories you hear, they're probably not the norm.

I've had 5 transvaginal U/S's now for my follicle tracking and they're completely painless. It's really interesting to see the inside of your body on the monitor too :) I've found some info on them for you https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003779.htm . You'll be fine! x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have been off line as my internet server went down for a few days. Hope every one is well. i feel really inspired reading about some of your FS tests and experiences. I will have to be doing some FS organising myself as I am really losing hope now. :cry:
Since my last post i got AF again. i ended up testing on DPO14 (I was due the next day). It was negative of course and i was so upset (again). It seems that I now having a breakdown at the same time of the month, EVERY month.

I am now on cycle #8. DH has agreed to go get a SA but he hasn't made an appointment yet. I think he will stall for a while as he mentioned something about not wanting to worry about it during our Hawaii holiday. See, I think the opposite - I would rather know what is going on. What i can't handle is the uncertainty. 

DH is hoping he has to "do the job" at home rather than in a clinic- the guy hates going to the toilet in public so i doubt he will cope with a public hand job:haha:

Trulyo- i think it was u that had that terrible nightmare. hope you have recovered from it :hugs:

You I can't even imagine ever seeing a BFP....Team December ...i got two more shots


----------



## Delilah8

Cupake, I am so glad that the doctor was willing to listen to you and start looking into things. It sounds like you have a solid plan of action now and will be making steady progress with the tests in the next few weeks. Keep us posted on your experience with the tests!

MrsP, thanks for sharing your experiences with the HSG and ultrasounds. It's reassuring to hear that they aren't so bad. 

My doctors office called again yesterday and the specialist said all my numbers were fine, but like they thought - my thyroid is slightly high. So they put me on the lowest dose of levothyroxine and we see the specialist next Thursday. 

I'm hopeful the thyroid is my only problem and this will fix it, but I'm also worried the specialist will want to give the meds time to kick in before now looking into whether there are any other problems. I'm just so anxious to get pregnant already that I don't really want to give a few more months before doing other tests like an HSG. So we'll see. 

I'm on CD 16 today and got a positive OPK yesterday and today. Although, I'm not expecting anything this month...in what feels like a good way since the medication won't have kicked in, but I figured we'd try anyway!


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. I'm running late... off to the fs. Cycle 11, Month 13.


----------



## Trulyoo

Good luck MrsG!!!!:dance:


----------



## BabyStep

Good luck, Mrs G! Hope it goes well.

aleja - hope your DH aces his SA! I would encourage you to make an FS appt. Fertility is their specialty and they are qualified and trained to help women get their BFP.

Delilah - good luck with getting your thyroid back in normal range. Hope that is the loose string and once that is settled you'll be on your way to BFP.

MrsP - Thanks for the info on HSG. I am kinda dreading it. Hope its not too painful!

Truly - how are you feeling, girl? :hugs: Hope you are not too worried. Is your FS appt this week?

Ladies, I am getting frustrated with my FS's office. I want to schedule a HSG test, and have been calling them in order to get the referral, but they are just not getting back to me! Grrrr...I think I'll drop in at their office tomorrow. Do you guys know if there is a specific time during the cycle that they will do a HSG? On the other hand, I spotted a couple of days back and thought AF is here, but nothing happened after that. I don't have any hopes as the same thing happened last cycle as well when I thought it was implantation bleeding and then AF arrived a week later. I wish I was temping this cycle. I just started keeping track from a couple of days ago but it seems on the lower range...unfortunately don't have temps from the first half of the cycle. Not even sure if I have O'd this cycle either...guess will go for CD21 testing next month. What are the things that they test on CD21? Is it just the progesterone level?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Cd21 is just for progesterone, needs to be high so the uterus lining stays thick

Hsg needs to be done before day 10 according to the info my hospital gave me


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Baby...........still worried. That's the way my mind works. I've decided to change a few things in my diet. I'm going to try to eat super healthy! I don't drink or smoke anyway, but I love greasy junk food. Maybe if I try some veggies and all things that don't really taste great, I'll just be in a healthier, more fertile state! FS appointment is in a couple weeks. They've sent me a questionairre that I've began to fill out. Some silly questions on there that make me laugh! For the male, it asks......."_Do you feel that you are depositing sperm_?" hahahaha. My DH answers:confused:......" I think so???" Duh.........that's what I thought we've been doing all these months!!!

Baby, implatation bleeding or spotting is a tease isn't it? Since I spot here and there, I don't read into anymore. Although, I still check for it obsessively. Weird me!!!

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing okay too.


----------



## BabyStep

Hey Truly, 

Yeah, I can understand...worrying has become second nature for me too. I just feel so depressed today. As the year is about to end, my hopes are going down. I am so scared about the HSG test...I did have appendicitis when I was 18...now I am scared it affected my tubes :cry: I just want to get that HSG test done and over with! 

Oh the questionaire! I remember...its like a book! :) Eating healthier is definitely a good idea. MrsB said she went to the gym 5 times a week! and that apparently helped her get a BFP. Good luck, Truly. Just wish and pray this journey ends soon with some good news!





Trulyoo said:


> Hi Baby...........still worried. That's the way my mind works. I've decided to change a few things in my diet. I'm going to try to eat super healthy! I don't drink or smoke anyway, but I love greasy junk food. Maybe if I try some veggies and all things that don't really taste great, I'll just be in a healthier, more fertile state! FS appointment is in a couple weeks. They've sent me a questionairre that I've begain to fill out. Some silly questions on there that make me laugh! For the male, it asks......."_Do you feel that you are depositing sperm_?" hahahaha. My DS answers:confused:......" I think so???" Duh.........that's what I thought we've been doing all these months!!!
> 
> Baby, implatation bleeding or spotting is a tease isn't it? Since I spot here and there, I don't read into anymore. Although, I still check for it obsessively. Weird me!!!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is doing okay too.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

I am TIRED! Worked late, came home, cooked dinner, did ironing... Man I need to win the lottery and be a lady of leisure :) 

How are you all?

Baby - on the blocked tube thing, whilst I hope that none of us have it, there is a potential "cure" in that surgery is possible if the blockage isn't too bad. Also, if the blockage is minor, HSG has been known to clear small blockages, so who knows? I have read so much on blocked tubes, kinda crazy. Causes can be a) had pelvic surgery in past b) Had an STD c) Had PID (prob caused by an STD) I make myself nuts - I have not had pelvic surgery before, nor am I aware of any STD in the past. Then I read some women had PID in the past without knowing it and I wondered if that could be me. Going totally nuts. Nobody will know until they do the tests and even then, the HSG isn't full proof. Blah! I recall that you are on Metformin... is that right? Or have you moved on to Clomid? I think you said the docs wanted to do IUI if no joy with the meds, did he/she mention that they will do an HSG first? Did you have surgery when you had appendicitus? Sending you positive vibes and hope you cheer up soon. 

Cupcake- I am really pleased that everything is moving on for you. The main thing is that action is being taken. HURRAH! I have never had an HSG but I have had a transvaginal u/s. It wasn't painful but I was a bit shocked by it all because a man did it on me. I wouldnt have normally been bothered by that but a cute little female nurse came to get me thus given me a false sense of security that she was doing it, then when the door opened to the room, hello mister big guy! But it was fine, not painful. Best of luck to you! On the HSG, I have heard that it will hurt if there are blockages but otherwise, it isn't too bad apparently. 

Truly- have you ever had blood tests done? Youre only 33 hun so I bet there is nothing wrong with your eggs at all! I know it's tough, but we all need to remind one another to relax and enjoy the time as a twosome as I am confident that we will all become parents! I suspect your delay is that you have PCOS. I have forgotten, do you OPK and temp every cycle? Perhaps some cycles are anovulatory because of the PCOS and thus its just taking a little longer. Have you been to doctors yet to discuss TTC at all?

MrsP- I hope this is it for you! My colleague told me his sister is expecting baby no. 2 and he told me that she had been trying for 18 months. He said "she went to the docs and they gave her this pill that lengthened her cycle and she got preggers the first month, apparently it works by lengthening her cycle or something". I nodded and went "er yeah, I have heard that there are pills to help women ovulate" CLOMID! I was thinking, but didnt want him to know that I was that in the know! Haha. 

Aleja- sorry that AF got you. Women in their early 30s take an average of 9 months to conceive so I hope cycle 9 is your magic cycle! 

Delilah- hello! Question (prob dumb one), how does the thyroid impact TTC exactly?

As for me, I am sitting here analysing my blood test results from a while back. I keep wondering if day 21 progesterone at 26 nmol/l could be a reason for no bfp yet. Hmmmm


----------



## Trulyoo

mk, you're so sweet to have taken the time to address us all. Haha, I wish I win the lotto too, I usually run around doing all the house chores even after a long days work, imagine adding a baby. A challenge I cant wait for. So, I've never had any tests done. First app with the FS in a couple weeks. I do temping and opks and I'm pretty much the same every month. No suprises, ovulation according to temps and opk are like clockwork. But then I read that you can appear to be perfect when on reality you have either blocked tubes and old eggs! Haha, so that's what I figure I have! Oh how I loathe the Internet and self diagnosis!


----------



## Delilah8

Mk, its not a silly question! I am still figuring it all out and just trusting the doctor. This article explains it: 

Conception is not possible if a woman does not ovulate. Hypothyroidism affects the production of the luteinizing hormone (LH), which stimulates the ovaries to release an egg. During normal ovulation, more LH is produced, but when too little thyroid hormone is released, hormonal imbalances can prevent ovulation. Thyroid dysfunction can also shorten the length of the luteal phase, the 12 to 15 days of the menstrual cycle between the time of ovulation and the first day of a woman's period. Women who experience shortened luteal phases are at a greater risk of suffering miscarriage very early on in pregnancy, as the egg fails to implant in the uterus. Decreased thyroid hormone causes low levels of progesterone to be produced. Progesterone deficiency then inhibits thickening of the uterine wall, preventing the embryo from attaching. Many times a woman will not even know that she was pregnant because she may spontaneously miscarry when her normal period is due.

Read more: How Does Hyperthyroidism Affect Fertility? | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how-does_4761705_hyperthyroidism-affect-fertility.html#ixzz1cewQ5T3G

My levels were only slightly high and I have read and was also told that if I had no symptoms and wasnt having trouble conceiving that I would not be placed on medication. But that since I am having trouble conceiving (I also have a few symptoms) that wed try this first. For people trying to get pregnant they like to see lower thyroid levels (between 1-2, definitely under 3). 

There is at ton of info out there on this if you Google it. Im sure most peoples doctors would look into this pretty early on too, but it seems there are often differing opinions from doctors about when to treat someone for it. I am pretty sure that I do ovulate and have a normal luteal phase, but maybe my progesterone levels arent good because of this?  I havent had a day 21 progesterone test yet. I figure it cant hurt me to try and see if meds make a difference.:shrug:


----------



## Trulyoo

:cry: Cried hysterically yesterday knowing that AF was coming, today she's weaseling her way out. Had a good cry on DH yesterday. It's been 7 months, perfect timing, perfect everything........Something is definitely wrong. I'm beyond sad and disappointed. How much more can we all take of this!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Delilah8

:hugs: Big hug truly! I'm sorry AF arrived. 

I know from experience there isn't much I can say to make you feel better, but know that we all understand how you feel. It's rough. Sometimes I just need to let myself wallow and then pick myself up and charge on.

It's good you have an appt. with the FS specialist coming right up though. 

I am confident it will happen for all of us one day soon! We are overdue for someone on here to get a positive! We need a success story!


----------



## BabyStep

Hello Ladies,

AF arrived yesterday, as I was expecting. Wasn't surprised. I am still battling with the FS's office to get a write-up for an HSG test. 

mk - yeah, I had surgery for appendicitis. Although, it hadn't ruptured, the surgeon had said that it was twisted. Don't know with what, and my parents don't remember much either. I was prescribed Metformin, but haven't started it yet. I was travelling and then get pneumonia, so didn't have time to start. I have been able to lose some weight on my own (thank God!), and plan to lose some more. I want to get the HSG done before I start it. I haven't started Clomid yet either. Was holding it off till Jan/Feb. Are you planning any FS appt?

Truly - Sorry AF arrived. Crying does help! I cried a little yesterday. I am so so worried about my tubes being blocked. I know there's no point to worrying. I wish I could stop. 

Cupcake - Are you scheduled for HSG soon? 

Delilah - Glad the docs could pinpoint on something that might be causing an issue. Hope that is it and once that is under control things will work out for you.

How are the rest of the ladies doing? 
Delilah -


----------



## Trulyoo

thanks baby, it seems we have a similar cycle since AF right about the same time. I hope you aren't feeling as miserable as me. I almost feel like my prayers are going unheard.

Blocked tubes...........worrisome, but a fixable issue! That's one of things I probably have too. Just great.......


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. I want to go through and respond to some of your messages but I'm on my phone so it's difficult. Will have to do that later! :)

Yesterday dh and I went to fs for our first appointment. It lasted about hour and half to 2 hours. I filled out a bunch of paperwork and a nurse asked us a ton of questions. Asked about our medical history, family history, all kinds of background information. We saw the dr. Next. He asked a lot of questions, looked (briefly) at previous tests. Told me that since I was on day 7 already Id start with ovulation timing. Since I normally ovulate between day 17 and 22 I have an appointment for day 16 to get blood work and ultrasound to look at follicle I think. If follicle mature then me and dh have to bd and then I go back again the next day for postcoital test to check quantity of sperm in cm and see how they're swimming. If follicle not mature, I think I have to keep going back until it is. Which will be tough because dr is 45 min away and I work. One step at a time...anyway. next I go again for post ovulation ("day 21") progesterone test. Then if AF comes again ill get day 3 blood work. In the meantime I have other non-timed bloodwork to get done. Dh has to get SA done again and his own blood work. When all done then I meet with dr again for game plan. He also asked me to get film of hsg so he can look at personally.

That's about it in a nutshell. I wonder about that ultrasound...?? Do I wait til I have positive opk or just go on day 16? I probably will ask dr when time gets closer. I might get "better" opks for this month instead of relying on IC. Ill do both since itsespecially important this month. 

Ok...more later. Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## MrsG2010

Oh, the dr asked to see my charts. FINALLY! He didn't examine them, he just flipped through and told me he was impressed! Hahaha then he said it "looks" like I ovulate "most cycles." He also said I could stop temping, which I'm going to continue to do anyway.


----------



## BabyStep

Good going with the FS appt MrsG! Its great that the FS is willing to do all ultrasounds and testing before putting you on Clomid. I don't think my FS does that. 

Truly - I'm still down, but pushing myself to stop worrying. I am not sure what "cure" there is for blocked tubes...although I don't want to jump to worst case scenario. All I found from the internet is that IVF is the best way to go for that. I think that is what is worrying me...when I went for blood tests I knew that if there was something wrong then it could be easily fixed. Not so sure about blocked tubes. Anyways, guess will take it one at a time... Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mk8

Chin up Baby! I know it is tough, but we have to (somehow) stay positive. I try to remind myself that I am lucky - I have a hubby who i love and who loves me, a great set of friends, close family, hubby and i both have jobs and our own (albeit small) flat. i want a baby NOW but i guess if it happens later, thats ok. where theres a will, theres a way, it will happen for all of us!


----------



## BabyStep

Thanks mk! You are right...amongst all this worry I am forgetting all the things that I am thankful for. I am trying to tell myself the same thing - that it will happen someday. I just need to hold on till then. Its very hard though...I am a perpetual worrier and have anxiety issues as well :( 

How are you? You're quite a busy bee...but glad you find time to send us all such positive vibes! Do you have any more plans of travel this coming holidays?


----------



## mk8

i do in fact, i am planning a trip to california next feb! I am also off on a European break this month with my mama. :) I think it is important to keep busy and enjoy doing things you might not get the chance to do when you are a new mama. of course i would rather be chained at home with a baby, but hey, gotta try to continue with life right? i do of course worry lots too... in fact, im googling ttc stuff now...sigh! haha


----------



## BabyStep

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend! Hope we can stash away our worries for these couple of days and just enjoy life.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girls,

Sending you big :hugs:. Try not to worry too much, thinking the worst though I know it's easier said than done. Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## aleja

hi lovely ladies, i am still around lurking in the background. Work has been keeping my BnB obsession at bay this past fortnight so I haven't been as active. 

ladies some of us are feeling pretty down about things lately- Truly, when I was reading your post I was really empathising with you as i felt this way only a week ago when my AF arrived. I wish i could look into the future and see all of us being mothers. I had a dream this morning that i was pregnant with a little boy growing inside - it was a nice feeling at the time but when i woke up i had that sinking feeling that it may never be a reality.

I think this week i will book into see the doctor to get a referral. DH hasn't gone for the SA yet but as soon as he does we are in business for a FS appointment.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!!

Just popping in to say hi! :hi: Have been lurking quietly in the background the last few weeks, trying to keep my bnb obsession under control!!! Am still reading every day or two though so am well up to speed with all your current ttc journeys! 

As for me, I am feeling very positive about this cycle. :thumbup: Am almost trying to put a damper on my own positivity cos I don't want to get my hopes up too much only to have them crushed by af :growlmad: My current feeling though is Why shouldn't it happen for us?! Am constantly reading stories on the bfp announcement page about girls who get their bfps after months of trying so why not us too?! Sometimes it just takes a bit longer, babies have their own plans!!! 

On a slightly different note, I was unbelievably tired on Tuesday...so much so that dh asked if I was pregnant! So of course I had to go and do a hpt even though I was only 14dpo and just about to o! :dohh: Would be a better story of it had resulted in a shock bfp but no such luck!!!! :haha:

Have a great weekend girls, dunno bout the rest of ye but it's a beautiful sunny day here! :D 

Sending lots of :hugs: and buckets of :dust: as always!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol Getting Broody, I think you meant CD14 not 14DPO! :haha:. Yeah I've done the odd test during AF 'just incase' I'm one of those ladies that still get AF's!! Yeah my bnb addiction is a little out of control lately, since I got a smart phone, whereas before I had to switch the laptop on to check bnb. I have to say though, I rarely read the ttc threads now, especially not the 2ww, & tend to just stick to the buddy groups x


----------



## mk8

hey girls!

broody- i am loving your positivity! i find myself fluctuating between periods of extreme positivity and periods of "it will never be me" wailing. Totally crazy really. 

cupcake- good luck with your hsg tomo. Do keep us posted! 

hows everybody elses mood today? hope you are all enjoying a great weekend! 

i had a fab fri night catching up with my two fave girlfriends. went for an indian and we chatted about all things non ttc. they know but i think are avoiding talking about it with me (in a good way) and we spoke about one of their new beaus (a toyboy who is 22, she is 31. heh heh- cue high five), the other one's career (she is getting promoted next year to partner!) etc. great stuff. I also enjoyed a fab evening last night at a fancy dress party and rolled home at 2am. now i wouldnt be able to do that if i was preggers would i? so i figure i may as well enjoy this before children. 

like many of you i have also been lurking. i think when it gets to around 1 yr of TTC you have exhausted what to say in terms tww symptom spotting, charting, opking etc. we are no doubt all experts by now and like many of you, i like to come on here for emotional support. that said, i have been looking at some threads about potential ttc obstacles like endometriosis, low progesterone etc. i have been having pelvic pain on and off since around mar/apr (worse point was apr and now, i may get it once a cycle if that) and i cannot help but wonder whether i have endo. classic symptoms incl 
- heavy/painful periods (i dont have this)
- short cycles (under 27 days) (i have cycles around 26 days on occasion, usually 27 though) 
- pelvic pain (i get this usually on lower right of abdomen)
- retroverted uterus (dont have, I have an anteverted one)
- elevated CA-125 antigen, that you test via blood test (tested and was normal)
- infertility (not sure if i have this) 
lots of wondering. i have ready it can only be firmly diagnosed via laparoscopy. i think my doc tried to do initial tests on it via a transvaginal u/s and CA125 blood test. Both came back normal so assume he didnt want to explore further (ie lap). But what if i have it? These sort of wonderings is what makes me paranoid and upset. not cool. i am sure that many of you have felt similar things. 

but i want to leave this on a positive note girls so i want to share a story about a friend of mine who has been TTC for about 3/4 yrs. 
- she had clockwork AF and ovulation
- her and hubby in prime age (late 20s) when they began trying
- in an hsg she was diag with blocked tubes. suspected cause- surgery when she was young and had appendicitis
- she tried ivf and it sadly didnt work. naturally she was upset and depressed
- she tried ivy with the frozen embryos and on fri she emailed me to tell me that she is 15 weeks preggers! YEAH!
now obviously i hope none of us require IVF, but her story made me feel so warm and fuzy inside because a) she deserves this and i was so happy for her b) we should remind ourselves to never give up. even if we find something is wrong, there are options. now we may take longer to get to that bfp stage but i am very confident that one way or another, it will be us! GO us 30 something TTCers!


----------



## cupcakesarah

You're so right mk8, one way or another it will be us. I know that feeling of despair swinging from yes it will be me someday to no it'll never happen. I just ignore any twinges now in the tww as past experiences prooves it means nothing and it's probably just me imagining things and wanting something to be there. I'm trying to stay on the positive side. Thursday marked one year since i had my coil removed - horrible landmark to reach. Still feeling nervous about hsg tomorrow, but all these challenges i face will lead me closer to what i want. I'm due to go back to work in the afternoon so i hope i'll be alright. 

I'm so pleased for your friend who had IVF, i don't think i have the will power to go through with IVF as I know what pressure it puts you under. Her story really does show that sometimes it just takes a long time but eventually you'll get there.

As for me i'm having a boring weekend, we had the girl who's buying our house around yesterday to measure things and check stuff works. She's really starting to get on my nerves. She wants us out by the 9th December - excellent news, if my new house was ready! We talked to the developers yesterday and our new house will not be ready until at least the week after. So it means putting all our furniture in storage and then moving in with my hubby's parents for a week. I just pray it won't turn into more than a week. At CHRISTMAS TIME!!! If it runs into my holidays that means i have no work to go to as i finish on the 17th for 2 weeks and i think this will not be good for relationships (either mine and hubby's or my relationship with the in laws - they're great but that doesn't mean i want to live with them). So anyway it means i'm going to have a busy run up to xmas which might take the pressure off ttc and also not leave time for ttc. Imagine ttc at your in laws - it's not appealing to me.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
thanks for the boost of positivity MK, i think we all really need it sometimes. I love hearing good news stories as it makes it seem that anything is possible.

Cupcakes - ttc at the inlaws sounds horrid!!! i bet you guys will be very excited about moving into your own home

:hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

HSG over and done with. I had the first appointment of the day. Had to get changed into a gross gown. Then the radiographer came to collect me. The 2 nurses ran over what I was having done. I had to lie down, the nurses put in a speculum, then the catheter which felt horrible but I've had a coil put in so it felt familiar to that. Then the fluid went in. The radiographer came back into the room and started taking the X-rays. The machine kept on having to be moved around to get a good image. The left tube was taken fine but they had a bit if trouble taking the image of the right tube. At the end they showed me the pics, everything looked ok. The nurses can't give you too much information but they pointed everything out. I can't believe how long and wiggly the fallopian tubes are - and I teach biology! 

I felt a bit weird afterwards, a bit of cramping. In the car on the way home I felt a bit sickly but I think that's more to do with having had something done. Now sitting on the sofa with a hot water bottle and a cup of tea, I have to go to work this afternoon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, :hugs: cupcake, hope it passes soon. Glad everything looked ok! :D


----------



## Delilah8

Cupcake, I'm so glad that your hear your HSG went well and that everything looked ok! :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

Glad everything went OK today cupcake. Woo hoo to clear tubes. I recall your hormones are OK and your OH's SA was OK (albeit slightly below average mobility and morphology, but nothing that would cause an issue). Hmmm... perhaps your BFP is just a teeny bit shy then. What's the next step for you?

How is everybody else?


----------



## mk8

Oh yes, DH got his SA results back - all normal. I am taking them to my GP on Thurs to see what he thinks. I wonder what he will do. 

I wanted to pick your brain about the results (lower reference limits in brackets below):

- Liquefaction: Complete
- Viscosity: Normal
- Volume: 6.3ml (>1.5)
- Concentration: 35 million/ml (>15m)
- Total number: 220.5 million (>39m)
- Progressive: 41% (>32)
- Non-progressive: 3% 
- Non-motile: 56% 
- Normal forms: 7% (>4) 
They look good to me... so then what now. Is it me? Hmmm...


----------



## Trulyoo

Yay for Cupcake!!!! I'm so happy things are okay with you. Tubes and old eggs have been my obsession and I'm deathly scared that's what's wrong with me. It's like, whatever you ladies bring up, I start thinking it's my problem, so I get super paranoid and have driven both my husband and parents up the wall with my worries!!!

Soooo glad that tubes isn't your problem!


----------



## cupcakesarah

They look good to me those results, i can't remember what hubby's results are as i could put them up as a comparison for you. I'll ask him to dig them out later. My next step is the ultrasound tomorrow night after work and then my day 21 bloods on the 21st. Then we go back to the specialist on the 5th December. I really do hope everything comes back ok, but then in some ways it might lead to more frustration as to why i haven't had a BFP yet. I know when i went she said she thought my progesterone was borderline, which is why they're repeating it. I don't really know anything about how you can improve that, if that's my area of concern.

I'm just glad from what i could see the dye did what it was supposed to - filled the uterus to show the shape and the travelled down the tubes and spilled out of the ends. I ended up staying off work this afternoon - i couldn't face the idea of teaching with bad cramps. Slept for about 3 hours this afternoon which i really needed as last night i had real trouble getting to sleep because i was so nervous and then i had a bit of a nightmare just before i woke up.

What's your next step mk8 now you have hubby's results?


----------



## BabyStep

mk - Thanks for sharing such a lovely story. Your DH's SA looks really good! I am glad you enjoyed yourself this weekend. We do need those times. How I miss those days when things were less stressful.

cupcake - so glad to see your HSG went well. 

Ladies, I am horribly stressed and scared about my HSG. I finally got the referral from the FS's office this weekend. I did have an appendectomy (surgery) when I was 18 and I am already thinking of the worse. I had a breakdown yesterday and almost spent the whole day sobbing. I am so anxious that I was thinking of not taking the test at all for a couple of months. Today, I am trying to be a bit calmer and have made an appt with the FS so that I can just talk to her before I go for the test.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Baby don't be scared about the test. The probability is that there will be nothing wrong. Plus if you have it done you are armed with more knowledge and allows you to rule out some ideas and not stress about them. At the moment, you have no reason to think the worse. I know you had an operation but not everyone who's had their appendix removed has problems with their tubes. The internet is a dangerous thing sometimes and it makes a lot of us think the worse. Have the test done and then you can have more knowledge about your body.

I'm looking forward to finding out all my results so that i have more knowledge about myself - bring on the 5th December.


----------



## mk8

hey girls

baby- i know how hard it is not to worry. i had a mini breakdown a few moments ago. v happy that hubbys swimmers are ok, but then i thought "then its me!". sobbed and felt sorry for myself then felt angry. :( but back to you, so you have your hsg this weekend? best of luck with it baby. cupcake is our resident expert now. try (i know its hard) to take it easy. sprinkling you with lots and lots of virtual baby dust!

cupcake- ah, so you need an ultrasound too? good, like i that they are being thorough. do you know what thats for exactly? also, i recall your day 21 prog level being 32nmol/l, is that right? if thats borderline, then i guess mine is too at 26nmol/l. though i recall my doc said that it was highly likely i ovulated. they couldnt be sure as it was not over 30 ...hmmm... maybe thats our issue? if so, i think its easy to fix- hurrah!

as for my next steps- docs appt on thurs (my gp) to discuss hubbys sa results. will see what doc suggests. i am not taking this "try for another 6 months" crap.


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
cupcakes i am glad your hsg went well. i was trying to imagine what it was like to see the amazing uterus right there.

baby- i think it is normal to feel scared about the test as there is so much uncertainty tied up with it. i agree with the others..google can be evil sometimes...who knows how many times i have self-diagnosed myself with all sorts of ailments.

MK i wish i could share your enthusiasm about your DH's SA results. I have given my dh another cycle grace period before i send him off to the doctors. He convinced me by offering to stop smoking and eating more healthy. he has already lost weight. I do know spermy can take 3 months to regenerate but he doesnt need to know this right now as i don't want to disrupt his health-:haha:

GL to all the rest of the ladies, hope you are all well:flower:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Been for my ultrasound tonight. I was quite relieved it was just the normal on top one not a tv ultrasound. The nurse said it all looks good, I asked her to point out any follicles. I had quite a few on each ovary do that's good news, unless that means pcos? But I don't think so. It was quite sad in some ways, I thought the first ultrasound I'd have done in my life would be to see my baby, but sadly that's not the case. Hopefully next time it WILL be to look at a baby! 

Only test left to do is day 21 bloods! Come on progesterone, be better than last time! Then back to specialist on 5th! Yey. All this investigating actually makes me feel like I'm making some progress. 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## mk8

Hey Cupcake. I am so happy to hear that you are feeling good. 

Sadly I am not in a similar place. I am feeling really depressed right now. Yet another person I know announced she is pregnant. She totally deserves it as she has a child already but that child was born severely disabled and my friend is such a strong mother. I think she started trying after me so I just feel like such a failure. Hubby's SA have come back OK (they arent super sperm when I compare with other people on this site, but its def above the minimal thresholds and I think kinda average). I appear to be ovulating, my cycles are regular, so I am worried I have blocked tubes :'( I have my docs appt on Thurs and whilst I would like to push all this forward, I am also worried about what they may find. That said, like you cupcake, my day 21 prog seemed lower than the preferred level of 30 (mine was 26)... I wonder whether that causes an issue. Hmm...


----------



## cupcakesarah

Ah babe, I'm sorry you're having a low moment. I wish you were full of optimism as your around ovulation and good vibes might help. I think you're hubby SA results look good, my husbands were only ok but they said it was enough. I wish I knew more about the progesterone, I fon't even know how you fix it if we do have a problem. What are you going to talk about to the doctor? It's probably time they did a referral if that's what you want. my gp referred me because she said she couldn't do any more for me after I had the blood tests done. She referred me just before 11 months and I first went to see her about about 9 and a half months of trying.

Good luck with the docs hun, stay positive, it will happen


----------



## Delilah8

So did anyone else read about the Duggars announcement that they are having their 20th child and think to themselves "seriously?!? They are on their 20th and I can't have 1 yet!" lol

Cupcake, I'm glad you are feeling good making progress. I know I also feel a smidge better and in control when we are taking proactive steps and tests to investigate. We see the fertility specialist Thursday and it can't get here soon enough for me as I'm pretty anxious to hear what she has to say and get things rolling. 

Mk, I'm sorry you are having a blue day and I agree it is so hard to hear others are pregnant, even when are you are happy for them. 

I think all of us need to remain positive that the chances are good that whatever is preventing us can be fixed or worked around. It may take longer, but chances are very good that there will be a way to fix whatever it is. No reason to believe it isn't doable with just a little investigation. I feel ya though, keep your chin up!


----------



## aleja

Wow i haven't heard of the Duggars....20 children!!!! OMG how do they have time to parent each of them and give then each nurturing and attention>????? and how do they remember all their names???? so many questions....

Ladies, i dont have much to say tonight...ATM waiting to OV.. so far another -OPK. Yawn.

I am enjoying hearing each of your test results. I am glad it has been good news so far. 

Sending out my positive vibes , from Australia:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyStep

Ladies, I am taking a hiatus from BnB. I had an anxiety attack on Sunday, thinking about the HSG test, and have been feeling awful since. I have postponed the HSG test until I talk to the FS. Since, I had taken the initiative to do the test without consulting her first, I don't feel comfortable doing it right now. Also, DH and I haven't been able to try 100% every cycle, with travel and then my pneumonia. So, I guess we'll wait for a couple of months. I am trying to calm myself down... Although, BnB is great and I am so glad I have found such great support group, I need to take my mind off of baby making and let things take its course. I don't know how long I can keep away from all of you though :) :dust: to all and wish you all BFPs soon.

mk - I feel for you completely. I am depressed and anxious as well.


----------



## mk8

Hi Baby - I am so sorry to hear that you have been feeling so anxious. I know the feeling and I wouldn't wish it on anybody. It will be a shame to not see you around here but you do whatever you need to do de-stress and be happy. I think you are right, you haven't been trying that long. Docs say 80% conceive within 1 yr and 95% will do within 2 yrs. My doc keeps telling me it will happen so we have to have faith. I wish you the best and hope that you get your BFP whilst you take some time out from here. 

I too think I need to take some time out from BnB, google and such like. I still intend to come on here but I think I need to lessen it. It's getting obsessive and ultimately doesn't do me any good. 

I want to update you ladies on where I am after I went to see my GP today. I went with DH and his SA results. The doc looked through them and said they are really good (which makes me think "ARGH, BLOCKED TUBES!" My doc keeps telling me "it will happen, you just need to give it time". But I didnt want to go away to "just keep trying" and the doc knows I am very impatient so he prescribed me Clomid for 3 months. I was surprised I haven't had an HSG. I did ask whether it made sense to test my tubes first but my doc said it is incredibly rare to have blocked tubes as I have not had an infection and I haven't had surgery before. I asked whether it was possible to have had an infection and not know about it (as I have read about these stories) and he said it is very unlikely! Hmmm... He said that an HSG is v invasive and they would only do it when it came to 2 years (which he thinks it next June). My take on it is that he doesnt want to refer me due to NHS cost cuts. Interestingly, he also said my borough will not fund IVF! Totally unfair as I know some people in London do get IVF funded. Anyway, I am going to give Clomid a go and see what happens. I am feeling hopeful about this right now and I hope that we get our BFP soon. 

Hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## cupcakesarah

It's amazing what a difference living in other areas of the uk makes. Good luck with the clomid mk8, I hope it brings you a bfp ASAP! I'm so surprised they haven't referred you to a specialist. It seems your gp is more willing to do things for you rather than moving you on to the next person. 

Baby and mk8 I know what you mean about time out, this the only thread I look at on here. When I look at other things it leaves me quite stressed. I think time out is a good step. I hope both of you start to feel things are going better for you soon.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Oh yeah as for me, I haven 't done any baby making this month because I'm still suffering with the after effects if the hsg. I have lots if nasty stuff coming out...yuck yuck yuck, this is my fertile window!!!!


----------



## mk8

what kinda nasty stuff???????????????


----------



## Delilah8

So we had our appointment with the specialist today and it was bad news and good news. 

She was able to explain how we ruled out everything else and the result points to me having low ovarian reserve. I was correct to freak out about my low AMH # as it is pretty low for my age. She gave us a 20% chance of ever conceiving on our own. :cry:

However, we now have a plan. I don't have all the technical names with me, but I'm immediately starting a pre-ultrasound to check things out. Then on day 3-7 I will be taking an oral medication similar to clomid. Then on days 7-11 I will be getting injections - hubby has to give them to me at home! Then they will monitor my follicles with ultrasound and give me an injection to spur ovulation and we will do IUI. 

All of this is happening immediately as my next cycle should start next week. She said she only tries things like this 4 times and that if it didn't work by then it probably wasn't going to. So I got very excited thinking in 4 months we might be pregnant!! Then I got all bummed after hearing from other people that they have done it WAY more than 4 times and had no luck. Ugh. 

Our doctor said 75% chance of success sometime in the 4 months. She seemed optimistic, but aggressive with treatment. She said I had age on my side being 31 and it was way better to be doing this now rather than later. 

I was happy to have plans and feeling good when we left the doctor offices. After getting home and thinking more I had a big breakdown to DH. I was telling him I'd understand if he wanted to leave me and find someone to have kids with since there is a chance I won't be able to. :cry: He told me we'd be happy together even if we don't have kids though and I'm feeling better. He's such a rock. He said we have to be positive about this if we are going to try. 

I keep telling myself obviously this treatment regimen works for people or they wouldn't do it so still no reason to believe it won't work for us. Just thought I'd keep you all updated. 

As for all of you, she basically told me there were 5 reasons people can't conceive: 
1) male issues - easy to rule out
2) not ovulating - again easy to figure out if you are or not
3) blocked tubes - she said unless there is a reason to suspect this like surgeries or nothing else to explain things, but not likely for most people.
4) low ovarian reserve - what I have - determined by FSH and AMH levels.
5) unexplained


----------



## mk8

HI delilah, sorry for your bad news but great on plan b. 70 % chance is great. Pma required. it will happen! STAy away from the iui forums unless they're success stories. THEy won't do you any good otherwise. BEST of luck. X


----------



## cupcakesarah

Just horrible horrible brown stuff. It's the dye I think. The woman at my husbands work has said it lasts about a week and a half. So no baby making this month for me. 

Sorry about the news Delilah but that's positive that the doctor is doing something about it.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending huge :hugs: Delilah. So sorry this has turned out to be the case but thrilled that you have such an aggressive plan in place. Fx'd we'll be seeing your BFP really soon. I suppose it just goes to show how important it is to get started with the testing early so that treatments like this can be started if necessary. Good luck with the injections, I hope you're not squeamish...?!


----------



## mk8

hi again girls, delilah, ive been thinking about your situation again. 

do you actually ovulate? i wonder whether clomid (or similar) taken alone will help you get that BFP? i heard it can make the quality of eggs better and i am guessing that is the issue with low FSH? or am i completely wrong here? just wondering if there is a less aggressive option to try first. however, if you are all for this aggressive treatment, you go for it honey and im rooting for you all the way from england!


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks for all the support and hugs girls!

Mk, I do actually ovulate. I am going to be taking letrozole, which is very similar to clomid actually. It supposedly has less harsh side effects and isn't as hard on the lining as clomid can be, but does basically the same thing. 

I am actually all for the aggressive treatment. The doctor doesn't want to waste our time or money and feels that doing all of these things together will create the best odds of resulting in a baby. I feel like emotionally we are ready to go for it. 

She also stressed that my age was a big benefit. I'm 31 and she said I was young and that it was a big advantage for all of this. I think really getting on it at this point is best. No more baby steps here! 

I'm trying to be really positive about all of this. I may not be around here as much, but when I get my BFP (fingers crossed!) I will definitely come back and update! :dust:


----------



## mk8

Thats interesting delilah, docs here tell me to relax, it will happen blah blah. Seems like american ocs are more gung ho. Best of luck hun.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
delilah thanks for sharing your news. it must be bittersweet to know that you have a plan in place (finally) but that the whole news isn't good. i agree with you about 'aggressive' treatment as at least it will increase the chances. we will miss you around this thread but i can understand why you need a break. i am feeling the same which is why i am not incessantly posting anymore. i really only check this thread and another one and that is it. 
GL and can't wait to hear about your double lines soon xxx

MK- ah yes i am also over people saying 'relax and it will happen'..especially from doctors...how do they know???? we can never be sure...and the truth is lots of stressed women out there get preggo so i don't know if i believe that


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. I haven't been around but I have read all the way through. Hugs to all of you!

Non-ttc stress keeping me preoccupied. However, I did go to the FS on Friday for my blood work and ultrasound to look at my follicles. 

Ultrasound showed my largest follicle as 12mm and this was CD15. Apparently 20 mm is "mature" ... and the follicles grow about 2 mm/day. So by this information my follicle will be mature on CD19/Tuesday. Which is exactly when FF has me starting my ovulation window. 

I had a bit of a miscommunication with the nurse. I thought I was getting the ultrasound done to catch when the follicle is mature. So she says to me "well I guess we'll skip the post coital test and go straight to "day 21" blood work." I was like whoa whoa why?? She's like well you're not ready. I reply: I knew I wouldn't be ready. I don't ovulate until CD17-22. And usually closer to 20-22. If I had known I only had one shot at the ultrasound, I wouldn't have come in so early on CD15.

She then explains that they wanted to see where I was mid-cycle. She said she normally tests around CD13-14 but since I said I was a late ovulator she had me come in a day or so later. 

She said it should not take me 20-22 days to ovulate. I told her I was under impression that since that's my "normal" then it's "normal." She said no. Then she's like "you came here because you were having trouble getting pregnant. This could be why." :growlmad: She said something about maybe the egg quality is poor. So apparently I have to just let them go through the process. But I don't know why I never realized that being such a late ovulator could be a problem.

So she said they'll still do the post coital test. We have to BD on Tuesday night and then go in for my test Wed morning. Also, hopefully it'll show I've already ovulated, I guess? 

This stuff is so confusing. If anyone has any info to add - please do!


----------



## Sad Sally

I am 29 years old and been TTC for 3 years. We have tried Clomid. My huband is 34 and his sperm count is very low. We are going to the Cape Fertility Clinic in January but looks like they will suggest IVF. I am petrified for the process!! Any info ladies?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, it has been quiet around here over the last few days. I guess some of the girls really are taking a break. I am missing everyone:cry:
mrsG I would have been so upset too with that nurse. i have never heard that late ovulation is a problem either but that makes me wonder too....and why should that be about poor egg quality???? i am also a late Ovulator - usually between CD15-CD20 and now i am a bit worried based on what that nurse said. 
I guess speaking to the FS should help clear this up. keep us posted as I am interesting in hearing what they say. GL with your test this week x:hugs:

Sad Sally thanks for joining this thread and sharing your story.:flower
I am not sure how long term TTC works but why do you think they will suggest IVF? Some of the other ladies might know something about IVF and there is other threads on BnB that would probably be able to answer all your questions. Either way hope you enjoy Bnb. it really is a supportive group here.


----------



## MrsG2010

hey aleja. I will definitely update when the dr. gives me his thoughts. 

hey sad sally - welcome to our group. Ive just started the fertility treatment process so I dont have any info to add on IVF. Have you already tried IUI?


----------



## Trulyoo

Heelllooooooooo my lovely ladies!

Hi Aleja, Hi Mrs. G, and welcome Sad Sally!

Aleja is right....I had to take a break from all this because I was worrying myself sick, literally. Everytime I read any of the girls posts, I would go bananas and think crazy thoughts. Finally, it all caught up to me. I was sooo tired and stressed that I began to have freqent urination and lower abdominal pains. It was crazy because it all started right after my AF. So I had to head over to urgent care where they did a urinalysis and found no infection! Then, I was certain that meant I had cysts or fibroids that was crushing my bladder! So they ordered me an ultrasound. 

At the same time, I just finished with the FS yesterday. She did the ultrasound and looked at my reproductive anatomy. She said it looked normal, and no crazy large obstructions that she can see from what an ultrasound can provide. She saw 4-5 follicles on my right ovary and 7-8 on my left which she said is pretty good at my age during a natural cycle (no meds). I have all the blood work scheduled within the next few weeks, and an HSG to follow as well. DH will also be doing his semen analysis next week because I'm ovulating this week and we'll need to save it for BDing!:winkwink:

I showed the Dr. my charts and graphs. She briefly looked at them, and said they were the most beautiful graphs she's ever seen. Then said....."Now, put them away and don't do it anymore!, no more monitoring and stressing!" She said," leave the science up to me". LOL!, She just wants me to relax and pretend I am dating DH, and she is only allowing OPK's.

I'm super nervous about the blood tests, especially FSH and then the gut wrenching HSG. The biggest hurdle is old eggs or blocked tubes..so those are my obstacles to come. I forgot which one of the ladies said that it was sad looking at the ultrasound of your insides versus of your baby. I felt that yesterday and got really emotional. I was looking at my ultrasound for the first time in my life, I saw my uterus, my ovaries, follicles,.......but no baby. Definitely, not picture perfect like what you see on T.V.......it was sad.

Anyway, I promised the Dr. and DH that I would stop the internet research and obsession. So, that was why I was a bit hiatus. BUT, I do stop in to make sure I keep up with what going on with you ladies. I feel like we've all have made such a close bond over this.

One more thing, I'm a late ovulator too. It's about day 19-21. I asked the Dr. about it, and she says it's a bit late but that a few days from day 14 isn't too much of a concern. Then, she quickly added, "We have things to fix that!" I'm assuming things like Clomid. She too, was pretty aggressive. While she was blabbering about all the tests and things tthat she was going to do, DH and I kept looking at each other thinking that all we want to know first off is if we are okay!!! I asked her if maybe my cervical mucus may be an issue because it's not text book egg white, and she said, "Don't worry, we'll do IUI for you anyway"..........WHOA, slow down! We're not even sure what the test results will show! 

Sally, I hope you are able to take some things here in this forum that we are going through to help you on your journey.:flower: I always found that the stories and experiences here are enough to make you a fertility expert!

P.S Sally, with a sperm count issue, why aren't they trying IUI first?


----------



## mk8

hey girls

sorry i havent been on here much. like truly, i felt i needed to ease off here a bit. but i am still sending you all bfp vibes! 

truly- i have been having pelvic pain since earlier this yr... strangely after i began TTC so perhaps like you, its the stress? Good luck with all your tests. 

thinking of you ladies.


----------



## MrsG2010

I'm bummed our group has been quiet but I understand everyone's need to take a break. I hope you all are feeling relaxed and well.

I went to the FS this morning for another ultrasound and postcoital test. Today is CD20. I had a postive OPK last night. - CD19 ( I didn't get to take an OPK the previous day.)

Well the ultrasound showed my follicle was gone. Ultrasound lady told me I already ovulated. She told me that was good and that I hit the tail on the donkey (since we bd'd last night.) I was bummed because I wanted to see and make sure I had a mature follicle but I likely missed it by a day.

I was also told my lining looked good.

I meant to ask - but forgot - how did she know I ovulated yesterday? Just because the follicle was gone? It was my right side. I didn't get any more detailed information. 

Anyway, the post coital test was easy. Just 2 minutes of the speculum. She took a sample - told me my cm was perfect. She said not as much sperm that she'd like to see but it doesn't mean anything. Most of the sperm could be in the cervix already. And the sample she took could have had less in it than other spots. 

Now my next step is post ovulation blood work - next Tuesday.


----------



## MrsG2010

Truly and aleja - If I get any more information on us late ovulators I'll let you know. 

The nurse also told me they could help it but didn't say how. I assume Clomid? It seems to be the only option for everything.


----------



## Trulyoo

Mrs.G, sounds like you might be our next BFP, all looks great!

Mk8, stress killed me! I felt like I was having ovulation pains a day after AF, and on top of that, constant urination. I was exhausted, tired if being worried, tired of a million scary thoughts in my head and tired of researching. I stopped everything after a trip to urgent care and slept all weekend. I finally realized that part of or most of my problem was me. DH said that I was my biggest obstacle at this point. I needed to relax and do the tests, and deal with whatever the results may be when we get there. So, I owe this ttc process a fair chance without me sabotaging it with my stress.


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrs G - sorry I have been a bit quiet. But I will still come on here periodically to say hi and catch up with everybody's journey. It is fabulous that you are going through all these tests- well done to you! Post coital- interesting! I dont think that they offer that test here in the UK. In fact, I have been prescribed Clomid without an HSG. Have I told you ladies that? I start taking it next month if the unwelcome AF shows and am to take it for 3 months. After which, I should go back to see my doc. If I dont get preggers on Clomid, you can imagine how I will be convinced that my tubes are the issue! Oh please God, please let me get that BFP! I am afraid that I do not know much about late O. Though would be interested to hear because I O later too, especially considering I have an average 27 day cycle. I ovulate on days 16/17 sometimes. So perhaps my issue is that my follicle was immature and progesterone levels insufficient? What are your LPs like ladies?

Truly- totally agree that we all owe it to ourselves to destress. I am less obssessive having taken a bit of a break from BnB and the general research, but I am not a nightmare to live with. My mood swings are CRAZY! Or perhaps its PMS, who knows. I just feel really sad, esp because this is cycle 12 (month 11) for me and if I am not preggers this cycle, I guess I am technically infertile. 

Anyway, we all need to keep our chins up! 

Take care ladies. xx


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well. Good luck with the clomid mk8 and MrsG hope the tests are going well. 

As for me, i ovulated on Tuesday/Wednesday (day 17/18) i think as i had a positive opk, hubby is away though so no BD since Tuesday night, grrr, then again it only takes one time. I had a bit more ewcm this morning too so maybe i haven't ovulated until today. 

This cycle is going to be longer for me as i ovulated later. I started taking agnus castus in about feb time, which shortened my cycles from about 32 days to around 28-29 days. Well it appears since i stopped taking it my cycles are returning to their longer length - grr. Not happy about this. Means longer in between trying if AF turns up. But anyway, me taking it may not have been a good thing as what if it's that which stopped me getting a BFP all along because i was messing with my cycles. This is why i'm only taking a ttc vitamin now and nothing else. 

Anyway lets hope this is the month for me. I go next Tuesday to have my day 21 bloods, then back to the specialist on 5th December. Please let me get an early xmas present/late b'day present this month of a BFP!!!!!

Good luck to all you lovely ladies - we need some bfp's


----------



## aleja

hello lovely ladies, it's good to see some of you back even if it is for a short while.

i am really enjoying hearing about all the tests you are each doing as i am learning a lot from it. 
Sorry to hear some of us are so stressed. gosh i wish i could just send you each some hope and positive vibes as we all deserve it very much. We are trying very hard and hopefully we will have some good news soon.

Truly- your doctor sounds super keen to get you onto all sorts of intervention. i hope you will not need all these things. However i am really glad she has given you permission to not chart and monitor anymore as it may be contributing to your stress

cupcake- guess what ?i also got a digital +OPk on CD17 so i OV at the same time as you. I, like you, am annoyed that my cycles are longer but I think the important thing is that we get a LP that is long. Mine is usually 14 days so I will be happy if the same thing happens again. I will be even more happy if I don't get AF at all for the next 9 months:haha:

MK- :hugs: hopefully the clomid leads to a sticky one very quickly

ATM- well my OV has come and gone I think. We did BD all the right days but well that hasn't helped in other months. I must stay positive. 
On another note, I am part of a Gratitude thread. Almost every day I add a post to say the things I am grateful for. It really helps me to focus on the good things that are happening in my life. 

:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - I read online that the post coital is kind of "old school" and doesn't give them much reliable information. But I was happy to have it done and for her to tell me cm was perfect. 

I wish they would do the hsg for you so you can have peace of mind. I don't know how it works where you are but here you can pretty much request tests from your dr. within reason of course - And if the dr. won't do it - I'd go see another dr. But maybe you don't have that option. ?

Anyway, goodl uck w/ the Clomid. Please keep us posted on how it's working for you. Are your follicles being monitored in any way? I have a feeling I'll be joining you soon. Any side effects?

oh and I know what you mean. My Dh and I are technically infertile as of this month. (12 months, 10 cycles)

Hey cupcake - I'm going for "day 21" bloods on Tuesday too! I'm crossing my fingers for you. 

Aleja - I'm w/ you! My nurse said yesterday I BD'd on the right day. I didn't want to say - I think I usually do BD on all the right days. Hasn't made a difference yet. :/ But then I think about so many ladies who got their BFP in month 12, 13, 14 etc. Why not us!

Truly, good luck w/ your destressing. I don't really do much Internet research anymore and the only bnb thread I visit is this one. It was making me crazy. I just wait for the dr to tell me stuff. So at least I know it's more accurate and more specific to me and DH. 

My insurance pays for fertility testing but not treatment. So once I'm past the "testing" phase... they're going to be looking for $. I don't want to be cheap since this is so important. But I need that $ for the baby. But I don't need the $ for the baby if the baby's not here. So I guess that's where I'm at. I'm still hoping (obviously!) we'll conceive naturally. Maybe this month. I am on Team December after all!

p.s. My temp rose today. Right on time. :)


----------



## Delilah8

Hi girls! Nice to see an update from a lot of you! Ive been keeping up with all of you, just trying not to post a ton and overanalyze my situation too much.

Im happy to hear so many of you are getting things looked into and getting some answers! I hope as many as possible get pregnant naturally very soon, but any steps in that direction are good ones! Im also glad to hear so many people are really focusing on taking care of themselves and destressing! 

I started taking the Femara on Monday and take the last pill tomorrow. I havent had any side effects at all. I start the injectible follistim tomorrow as well. 

I had my CD 3 ultrasound on Monday and the doctor thought everything looked really great. She counted 14 follicles, which she was really pleased with. She reassured me that she thinks this will work for us and that we have great chances so I left feeling a lot better.

Thoughts of other people starting these processes and then two years later still not being pregnant creep into my mind, but I keep pushing those thoughts out and think I just need to trust my doctor and she has a lot of confidence and optimism based on our particular situation. 

This coming Wednesday I will go in for another ultrasound so they can check the progress of my follicles and if they are looking good they will give me a trigger shot for ovulation. Im excited!

I think the hardest part is trying to live life in the meantime! This entire process I feel I am constantly wanting the next day to come to see what the OPK says, to ovulate, the TWW and now more of that with wanting to start the meds, do the procedure, etc. I dont want to be wishing my life away in the meantime, especially not the holiday season!


----------



## Trulyoo

Everyone seems to be in better spirits, I'm glad.

Delilah, when the Dr saw your 14 follicles, were these the total from both ovaries, or just one. I'm not sure how to interpret follicle numbers yet....don't know what's considered good or bad, if it needs to be on one ovary or both ovaries.


----------



## Delilah8

Truly, that was the total from both of my ovaries. I believe they look at the total count from both. It sounds like we obviously don't want too few, but that too many can also be bad. From my research my number was decent. I'm not sure if my doctor had feared I'd have less based on my AMH, but she felt that the 14 was really good to work with. Now that I'm working with a doctor I'm trying to trust her and not go wild with what the internet says.


----------



## Trulyoo

You're right Delilah, thank you. My dr. said I had about 5 one ovary and 8 on the other and she saw one on the left ovary that was pretty dominant. So she said this month my left ovary is winning. For a brief second, I was really happy to see them on the ultrasound. She said thats a good number, and then said based on that she's not worried about my FSH results being abnormal. But I am! You never know until you know! 

Cheers to the future, Delilah!

P.S Delilah, did you ever get your HSG?


----------



## Delilah8

Truly, I am not having an HSG. My doctor didn't seem to believe it was necessary based on my history or that it was the likely culprit for why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. I think my issue was pretty obvious and blatant from looking at my numbers so she is focusing on fixing that. 

I think that is why my doctor is happy. I think based on my AMH level it was possible I'd have a low follicle count, but instead I actually have a decent/good one. 

I am learning that none of these numbers is interpreted in isolation. I think it is important to know your FSH number too, but it's likely not going to be wildly abnormal since your count was good.


----------



## mk8

QUIck one as on my phone... temp dropped, think I have slight brown tinged cm, Boobs starting to ache. THink the witch is on her way. USing all my might to knock the silly cow off her broom.


----------



## Delilah8

Sorry it looks like the witch is on her way MK8. You said you are going to start taking Clomid next cycle right? So at least you can get on with that and maybe it will work! Are they not monitoring you on it though?


----------



## mk8

hey girls- back with a decent message from my laptop (dont you hate touch screen phones??)

Cupcake- interesting that the Agnus Cactus works so well for you. But good to give everything a rest and see what happens naturally. I have only been on folic acid recently. What's your usual LP? 

Aleja- good luck this cycle- hope this is your BFP. I really dont want any of us being here any more- I want us to move over to the Pregnancy forums!!!!!!!!!! I love the gratitude thread!

MrsG - if they offer the post coital test for me, I'd go for it! But they dont here so ah well. Great to hear that your CM is nice n fertile. They will only do an HSG when I hit two years of TTC because stats say that 95% of couples conceive within 2 yrs naturally. I have been TTC since Jan 2011, but doc thinks I have been trying since Jun 2010 so I have 6 months to wait. 18 month mark then and I am OK to wait until then (for now). I want to chill out for a bit (as much as I can!) Will keep you all posted on Clomid. I do still hope that the witch doesnt arrive, but realistically, all the pre AF signs are here. 

Delilah- great to hear no seide effects from femara. :) Yup, Clomid nxt cycle. Not being monitored- they dont do that here. But its a low dose (50g). I am on a mission to get twins! haha.

Hi Truly!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
just a quick one to say that I am glad some of you are back. it's funny how i feel really hooked on sharing thoughts with you girls and sharing the ups and downs.:hugs:

Mk - it sounds like it is time to bring in the big guns now.:gun: Clomid do your job!!!


GL to all:kiss:


----------



## mk8

THAnks aleja, more spotting more, af def here tomorrow so bring on clomid. I hope this does the trick for me. 

BIt depressed. FRiend who started trying when I did gave birth today. HAppy for her but just feel a bit sad for me.


----------



## aleja

hi mk, totally understandable about feeling blue.its ok to feel sad for your self.
i have a similar situation. my close friend who i was ttc-ing with is now 15 weeks pregnant. i couldn't believe my feelings of envy and guilt about it. she is due in may next year and i really hope by then i will have some of my own good news.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA for a while as I unsubscribed again on my mobile (the button is in a ridiculous place!) but didn't realise until this weekend. I am back now and have been catching up so sorry for the long post!

Cupcake &#8211; glad to hear your HSG went well. Sorry about the gunk coming out, I only had a bit for a day or so. Maybe it means you had minor blockages that were cleared? So it could be a good sign! Yes I was shocked my how thin and long your tubes are IRL! Not like the books show them to be! I took AC too, and at first it did shorten my cycles, but then they started increasing again even though I was still taking it, so I decided to stop.

Cupcake and Trulyoo &#8211; I know exactly what you mean about feeling sad at the U/S, mine was T/V but was in the anti-natal department and I too kept thinking there should be a baby in there! 

MK- your DH SA results sound good to me! Yay for you being prescribed Clomid, but really surprised they won&#8217;t do a HSG. I wouldn&#8217;t say it was that invasive, it&#8217;s not like it&#8217;s a lap! Re the IVF, I think it&#8217;s a bloody disgrace that&#8217;s it&#8217;s a postcode lottery! I know someone on another thread who lives London way and they&#8217;ve told her they won&#8217;t pay for IVF because she&#8217;s too old!! She&#8217;s only 35! Makes me so mad. I haven&#8217;t asked about IVF but I think I will so I know if it comes to it if it&#8217;s free or not! In answer to your question about LP &#8211; mine has been 11 but lately has been 12 which I know is normal.

Babystep &#8211; PLEASE don&#8217;t worry about the HSG, it&#8217;s really not that bad! :hugs: It will help you in the long run, either put your mind at rest, or if there is a problem, at least you know and can move forward.

Delilah &#8211; so sorry about your reserve :hugs2: but now you have a plan, so yay for the IUI! :dance:

MrsG &#8211; How silly of the nurse to get you in so early! Surely she&#8217;s asked how long your cycles are, or when you ovulate, so she should know it was too early! :dohh: My cycles were 34 days & I was ovulating around CD20-21. My FS said it&#8217;s still classed as normal, but on the long side or normal and he&#8217;d prefer me to have shorter cycles. Well the clomid seems to have done that as I ovulated on day 18 so that&#8217;s good. I have heard that the later you ovulate the poorer quality eggs you have :sad1: Good news that you&#8217;re getting a post coital test &#8211; I think I will ask if they do this as it&#8217;s my biggest worry &#8211; that my CM is fighting the :spermy: off! Yes they know you&#8217;ve ovulated because the follicle pops and releases the egg. On my scan she said she could see the fluid left behind. If you don&#8217;t ovulate I think it just gets bigger or stays there and then eventually goes (I&#8217;m not sure how) and I think that&#8217;s why a lot of anovulatory cycles are long (though mine wasn&#8217;t.)

Welcome sadsally. Sorry I don&#8217;t know much about IVF &#8211; but I think it&#8217;s the way to go with low sperm count.

AFM - after my first clomid round and my fab lining, unfortunately the horrible :witch: came :cry: I was a bit upset, but I'm fine now. I also had my pre-AF spotting from 9DPO again which I'm not impressed with. I had put it down to not ovulating, or my cyst, so was hoping the clomid would stop it, but unfortunately not. I emailed my FS to ask if I could have another progesterone test as my last one showed no ovulation so I want to see what my levels are like when I have ovulated, and I also mentioned the spotting and reasonably light AF's. I expected him to say the spotting wont stop you getting pg, like he's said to me before, but he actually replied and says we need to talk face to face, so he's booked me an appointment (I wasn't supposed to go back for another 5 months on the clomid.) Either he wants to put my mind at rest face to face (which seems like a waste of a valuable appointment when he could just email me) or he's finally listening and thinks I have a point... I'm looking forward to the appointment anyway, and I'm giving vit B complex a go this month to see if that helps. The clomid gave me a shorter cycle anyway, 30 days instead of 34! :thumbup:

Sending you all lots of baby :dust:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, it is quiet around here at the moment

mrsp thanks for sharing your story and damn that AF . hope you get some answers from FS soon x

GL to all where ever you all are:flower:


----------



## mk8

sorry to hear AF arrived for you mrs g but on to cycle 2 of the good stuff! yay to shorter cycle though. did you opk? if so, any positives?

hope everybody else is well. x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey mk u put mrs g but I'm still in for this cycle. 9 or 10 dpo. I went and did my day 21 blood work on Tuesday morning. Along with other blood work FS set me up for. It was 11 tubes of blood!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Did you mean MrsP? If so yes good stuff is working, think I might ovulate even earlier than last month & last month was early for me, cd18! Great big glob of ewcm, how exciting :rofl:.

11 vials MrsG?? Wow! 

X


----------



## cupcakesarah

11 tubes! Eek, I'd panic at that one. I thought I was being brave when I went for my day 21 bloods again on Tuesday this week. I'm such a wimp with needles.


----------



## aleja

11 vials!!!! wow that is a lot of blood!!! what are they testing for?

mrs G i am on nearly the same cycle as you except #8 ..for me AF is due next Wednesday...i am not feeling hopeful even though i think we Bd the right days. After this I have one more shot before Team December dream is over:dohh:

Mrs P - c'mon eggy !!!


----------



## mk8

Pma! Team december are us!


----------



## aleja

:thumbup:mk maybe we can still do it

i have been lurking in the Bfp announcements and feel more hopeful hearing about gals getting bfp after many months of trying


----------



## MrsG2010

This cycle is my last team december hope.... ill know in less than a week. 

They were testing everything it seemed like. But the main question is that progesterone I guess.

It seems like more people in our real life must b realizing we r having trouble. DH sister (seemingly out of nowhere) told me about a woman who stopped drinking coffee...and BAM preggo. Somehow I don't think it'll be that easy for me.


----------



## MrsPTTC

+OPK on CD14, now theres a first! Thank you Clomid! :happydance: x


----------



## mk8

YEAH MRS P!

Mrs G / Aleja -we must stay hopeful. This is our month. 

Dear Santa... I promise we have been good and wish for a BFP please. :)


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi ladies, today I went in for my Day 21 tests...7 vials of blood. I'm very nervous about the results. Praying that they will be normal.


----------



## aleja

Mrs P - go the eggy!! i know you have probably mentioned it before but what cycle day do you usually OV (before Clomid, that is?) I am glad it has finally made a difference all the same.

Truly - good luck with the bloods...that's a lot of vials too. I think i only got 2-3 tubes when i got mine done. They must have been testing for less things maybe.

MK you are right. We are not out yet. Christmas BFP could be just what Santa orders for us.:xmas6:


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> Mrs P - go the eggy!! i know you have probably mentioned it before but what cycle day do you usually OV (before Clomid, that is?) I am glad it has finally made a difference all the same.
> 
> Truly - good luck with the bloods...that's a lot of vials too. I think i only got 2-3 tubes when i got mine done. They must have been testing for less things maybe.
> 
> MK you are right. We are not out yet. Christmas BFP could be just what Santa orders for us.:xmas6:

Usually cd21 then it was 18 last month. I think I ovulated yesterday, cd16 though I took a random temp this morning expecting it to be high but its really low. I think temping is quite often a day out though as last month when I had my u/s on the Sunday morning I'd already ovulated but FF says I ovulated on the Sunday. If you think about it you could ovulate at any time of the day so it makes sense that sometimes the temp drop doesn't happen until after. I'll take another temp tomorrow just to check as it should be high, FXd! x


----------



## MrsG2010

I'm liking the positive attitude around here! Though I kind of have a positive attitude - I really don't. haha IF AF arrives in a few days, I won't be the least bit surprised.

So today is 12DPO for me. Crossing my fingers super tight!!

My next step for FS is "day 3" blood work if a new cycle starts. DH is supposed to get his second SA but he doesn't want to. He said he did it once. (We have to pay for this second time so he thinks it's a waste of $.) He also has to go get blood work done. That I can probably get him to do but he won't have time til next week anyway for either. So I'm not going to worry about it right now.

I hope everyone is doing well!

Oh and as far as "Testing dates" go - this is my second cycle that I do not have any tests. So I'm just going to wait it out. My days of testing from 10DPO on are over. !!


----------



## Trulyoo

So ladies, I got the progesterone levels back and it is 4.08 ng/ml.........I think that's pretty low. Quick research didn't give any concrete answers to what this really means for me. Maybe I'm not really ovulating? Well, the signs are all there that I do ovulate so I need the DR. to interpret this number for me.


----------



## mk8

Hi truly - were your day 21 bloods done 7 dpo?


----------



## Trulyoo

mk8, It was done at 5DPO.


----------



## aleja

hi mrs g, i am with you this month. i have no tests either= impatiently waiting till thursday
i have no reason to think this is the month for me either but gosh i am hopeful. if AF arrives i am booking in an appointment at the women's hospital in sydney. they have a centre for reproductive medicine which is open to ttc couples - best thing about it is that is state funded. my cousin went through the hospital and recommended it. but still it would be nice not to need it

truly - i wish i could help you. i might have a look at my results to see how different they were.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals.

Truly I haven't received my "day 21" blood work results yet. I had my test done at 6DPO I think. I left town that day so that was the only day I could go. I hope I don't get bad results. Let us know what you find out! Im going to call my dr today!

aleja - so it's me and you this week? I am 13DPO today. Temp still high. But looking back through my charts - that doesn't seem to matter. I see that I often have a 15-16 day LP if my charts can be believed. ??

Sep 23 cycle 15day LP
Aug 29 cycle 16 day LP
July 12 16 day LP
Jun 12 13 day LP??
Feb 23 14 day LP


----------



## aleja

GL MrsG - 
today i am feeling a bit pms-ish. slight cramps and sore boobies so I think AF will arrive tomorrow as always. 

Truly- i looked at my results but I think they are in different measurements to yours so its hard to compare that.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey aleja. I was cranky today. So I'm thinking I'll be out this week as well.

I received my progesterone #. 9.8. She said that means I was good. I don't know the measurement.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Af got me during the night, bang on time with me new longer cycle. Cycle 14 now. FS on Monday, hope they make a suggestion. Good luck to all the ladies still in the running.


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake! :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

14DPO for me. Whatever. Need to get the next 2 days over with.


----------



## jennifer25

Hi (shy wave)

This is one of my first posts. I just got the results of my beta back this morning and it's BFN. This was our first injectables/IUI cycle. I took clomid last month (my problem is irregular ovulation, and my husband works offshore for 28 days at a time, so I saw an RE to try to get my cycles on track to make it easier to time. I was also ovulating very late which he said is bad), but the clomid thinned my lining so we moved on to injectables. I really thought this was our month. It was our 5th cycle, and 7th calendar month trying (had a couple of long ones!). We are both 31.

DH doesn't come home until Dec 15th. And I am supposed to start AF today, so the timing is bad as he will come home too late to do meds. I am on progesterone suppositories (crinone 8%) and read it can delay AF. I asked the RE's nurse if I can try this little trick for a few more days to try to delay my cycle so we can time things better for December and hopefully get to continue injectables. No AF so far, but I'm going to try to ward her off for a few more days with the Progesterone.

I am sorry that everyone else is having a difficult time with this process. It sucks, but I'm trying to keep my head up:) 

Good luck to everyone this month! Just wanted to introduce myself and come out of LurkVille. As we move into our 6th cycle TTC #1, I realized that I am going to appreciate some support:) And I'm happy to give it too!


----------



## jennifer25

MrsG2010 said:


> 14DPO for me. Whatever. Need to get the next 2 days over with.

Do you get a beta in 2 days? I'm assuming you're anti hpt? And are you on progesterone suppositories?

Sorry I don't know your backstory! I'm new:)


----------



## MrsG2010

Welcome jennifer! You are a little further along than most of us on this thread as far as medical assistance goes. I don't know anything (yet) about meds, etc. I'm sure ill have questions for you!

Ill start with a summary. :) I am 31, DH is 28. We have been ttc#1 since nov 2010 and I'm currently nearing the end of my 11th cycle. My ob/gyn recommended I go to FS and have clomid/IUI. I went to FS last month for first time. My FS first started me off with tests. I've had blood work, ultrasounds, hsg done. So far, no problems. I still need to get day 3 blood work done if AF shows.

I'm not antihpt exactly haha. Im just kind of over it....If that makes sense.

I have long cycles...about 32-39 days. Ovulate between day 17 and 22.


----------



## MrsG2010

15DPO, CD 36.

Still hanging in. Still not getting my hopes up. Most months I start getting excited and start planning how I'm going to tell my husband and family. Start picking out names and where I'm going to put baby furniture. Not this month!! 

Today or tomorrow will let me know for sure.


----------



## Trulyoo

Good luck MrsG!!! I'm so over HPT too. This month, I don't care anymore. I'm fed up with all this TTC thing. I've decided not to live and breathe TTC, I'm taking it one day at a time in where I try to focus on today versus tomorrow. 

There needs to be a BFP soon in our group!

Welcome Jennifer. Mrs G is right that you are the most advanced in our group. Your experiences will be so valuable to us as some of us are in the beginning stages of fertility treatment.


----------



## Delilah8

Hi Ladies! 

MrsG, I really have my fingers crossed for you! We could use some good news!

Welcome Jennifer, I also just finished my first round of meds/injectibles/IUI cycle and am 1 week into the 2 WW. Everyone is telling me to be optimistic, but I'm not really expecting it this month! I know it only takes 1, but since it was our first round with the meds I think the Dr. will need to do some dosage tweaking next time. 

Also just want to let those who aren't at this point yet know that it's really not at all so bad! The injectibles are not a big deal at all, other than being expensive!

If it didn't work this month, then I am also going to have to sit out the next month of treatment because I am going to be gone visiting family when I'd need to be monitored. I was super bummed about how the timing of that worked out, but I understand how you feel about possibly missing the good timing for this month. 

Truly, I SO know what you mean about trying not to live and breath TTC! I got very upset when I realized I'd have to skip a month and had to have a big attitude change. I realized I've been letting this consume me and sort of suffering through waiting for it to "end" and that the end might be a while away and really the "end" will only be the beginning of something else one way or another. So I'm trying to just get on board for the journey and live my life in the meantime...easier said than done I know. :winkwink:

I hope everyone else is doing well and that we can all try our best to enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## GettingBroody

Trulyoo said:


> Good luck MrsG!!! I'm so over HPT too. This month, I don't care anymore. I'm fed up with all this TTC thing. I've decided not to live and breathe TTC, I'm taking it one day at a time in where I try to focus on today versus tomorrow.

I agree! Totally! But it's so much easier said than done! I feel like I've kinda missed this whole year because I've just been living from one 2ww to another, with the waiting for ov in between :blush: This month I've pretty much given up on opks (didn't use any at all) and temping (just temped today and yesterday to see if I was out of my fertile time and into the wonderful 2ww:haha:) (which it seems I am, temp was up this morning)

I know exactly what ye all mean bout hpts too, now I'll only use them if I'm planning on having a few drinks. Back in January and February I was still buying myself frers every month!! What a waste of money!:dohh:

Welcome Jennifer!! :hi:
Hope you enjoy getting to know everyone! Maybe we should all give a quick synopsis?! I'm 31, dh is 42, been ttc since Jan. Very regular cycles of about 29 days but not even a hint of a line on a hpt yet (which is why I've given up on them!) I've had my bloods done, cd3 and cd21. Both came back fine with a progesterone level of 60 on cd21 which the dr said was a very good indication of ov. I guess the next step for us is SA, have a letter of referral from my dr to make apt with the fertility clinic but think will wait out one last 2ww and then take it from there. For the first few months of this process I tried all the tricks (temping, opks, EPO, cough syrup, grapefruit juice) but now I've decided less is more and so it's just folic acid every day and preseed on the 2 or 3 most fertile days. 

We are definitely due a bfp around here soon! Fx'd we won't have to wait too long...

:dust: to all and big :hug: to our previous bfps - hope ye are well girls!


----------



## MrsG2010

hey getting broody...good to see you ....


I'm still in it girls. But feeling like AF could be on her way. Such a strange feeling. Part of me is secretly keeping hope alive while the other part is cranky and grieving another cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> hey getting broody...good to see you ....

Thanks!! :hi: Been trying to stay away from here a bit to curb my obsession but it's HARD!!!!

Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## mk8

Good luck Hun! 
By the way mrs g, when you say hubby's sa is low end, what were his nos? Asking as I wonder what my dh swimmers are like in comparison to others


----------



## mk8

Quick one... 

Welcome Jennifer! 

Delilah- good luck this cycle! 

Mrs g, as I said above, hope this is it for you! 

Broody- best of luck with the next stage of testing, hope dh is ok with it. 

I'm on cd14 and I think about to o. Clomid cycle 1... Hmmmm, here's hoping right?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey mk... how's that Clomid treating you?

Well my temp dropped .5 today. When I saw that at 630 in the morning I was crushed. :nope:


Husband's SA (with normal values in () ) : p.s. Doctor told us my husband's results were normal.

Volume 1.5 ml (>1.5 ml)
Sperm Concentration 20 million/ml (>15 M/ml)
Percent Motile 40% (>40%)
Progressive-Normal 0%
Progressive-Slow 70%
Non-Progressive 30%
Percent Normal Morphology Strict 4% (>4%)
Percent Tertazoospermia 96%


----------



## mk8

hey rs g- really sorry to hear about your temp drop. i know thats never a nice feeling. i just hope that your themometer was playing up and in fact, your real temp didn't fall. hang in there mrs g. the good news is that your tests were fine. your dh's sa arent ideal but they are considered normal so perhaps your bfp is just a bit shy, thats all. have you spoken to your docs about clomid to increase your chances? 

so clomid is treating me ok in that i was fortunate enough to not have any dodgey side effects (at least i dont think i did). i have been opk-ing and yest it looked almost positive so i was expecting today to be definitely positive...but its actually a touch lighter. took another test in the evening today and its a lot lighter, so not sure whats going on. 

hope the rest of you are doing ok. x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i am so glad to see some of you back:hugs:
welcome jennifer, i hope you enjoy the thread. it really is one of the most supportive ones on bnb. the gals are great here.

i have just turned 34 last month, DH is 32. ttc since March 2011 and absolutely no success at all. At the moment I am feeling desperate:cry:
AF arrived yesterday after a day of spotting. MrsG, i know what you mean about making those baby plans pre-AF..i was there a few days ago and now reality is sinking in. 

I made an appt for DH to get his spermy tested for next week and I am booking a time with the fertility clinic but they cannot see us till January. Right after our Hawaii holiday. I am going to temp this month as I have been avoiding this added stress but i guess i need to know if I am OVing, although the Day 21 bloods say I did. After this month I am giving up the gadgets so I can just enjoy our holiday and not live cycle to cycle. 

All the best :kiss:


----------



## MrsG2010

hey aleja :hugs: i'm with you. AF just arrived. I'm absolutely crushed. 

On to cycle #12. :(

Yes mk. My gyno mentioned Clomid as a possibility when he referred me. FS hasn't talked plans yet. Waiting for tests to be completed. Now I guess I have to go get day 3 blood work. But day 3 will be Sunday night so I guess Mon morning will be ok?

Ugh I'm so upset. :cry:


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry af arrived Aleja and MrsG. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA. I had my FS appointment last tuesday to discuss my spotting and I came away deflated and upset. I don't really like my Dr, I feel like I'm being treated like a kid or an idiot. He says I shouldn't use OPK's! Well he can sod off with that one, I love POAS! But good news he said my spotting definitely won't prevent me getting pg and he's not worried about it. I just have to keep an eye on my cycles and go back if spotting gets much earlier or cycles get too short or go back to being long. But can I just say he DOES NOT know how to calculate a LP! He reckons last month I had a 14 day LP, I reckon 12, he seems to be including the day of ovulation & AF?!! :dohh:

Sorry AF got you cupcake & aleja! :hugs:

Welcome Jennifer! :flower:

Good luck with your IUI cycle Delilah! Hope you get a :bfp:

Gettingbroody  I did the same, only took 2 temps to see if they were usual post ovulation. Ive still got FRERs, a CB digi and some Superdrug early pregnancy tests in my bathroom cupboard, but I have ICs to use and will use the expensive ones once I get a faint line. I wonder if they are out of date by now??? :rofl: 

MrsG I hope the :witch: stays away! Ill knock her off her broom if you like? :haha:

MK  Good luck with your first clomid cycle hun. Just a word of warning you can gets lots of pg signs on it, creamy CM, cramping, sore bbs. Just try not to read much in to it as Id hate you to be disappointed like I was :hugs: 

Jennifer this is my recap:
Me 30 DH 32 (almost 33) TTC#1 for 15 months. DH SA results were great, though he's doing a 2nd test next month as they recommend 2. Clear HSG. CD3 bloods fine but 21 (well 28 in my case) showed no ovulation despite positive OPK's. So Dr decided I have irregular ovulation & I'm now on Clomid cycle 2 50mg. Cycle 1 I had follicle tracking and I definitely ovulated but no BFP :sad1:. I have a cyst on my right ovary but they said it'll go away on its on and won't prevent ovulation. I have mid LP spotting which varies from 6DPO to 9 or 10DPO. I did have 34 day cycles but it was 30 days thanks to the clomid last month.

xx


----------



## mk8

hello ladies

sorry af got some of you. HUGE HUGS! 

mrsP - thanks for the heads up on clomid. i *think* i ovulated. I had a v dark OPK on CD13 (which is slightly earlier than my usual positive OPK day, which is CD15). I say v dark because it wasn't as dark as the control line. perhaps i didnt ovulate or had drunk too much water! but the OPKs since have gone much lighter again. My temp appeared to have risen (check out my chart) but who knows. I have been v stressed lately over non ttc related things so i wonder whether i didnt ovulate even though i am on clomid? did you find you got more ewcm on clomid? i read you can dry out but this month (first cycle of clomid), i seem wetter and my libido went through the roof. v weird! who knows what will happen on cycle 2 of it. but i intend to see a BFP this month. haha!


----------



## Trulyoo

AF got me today ladies. Not too sad over it anymore. I cannot stress, I've told myself to just go with it. Day 3 testing is on Tuesday, now it's time for medical intervention or a miracle!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies.
Truly and MrsG sorry to hear about AF. i can understand that 'over it' moment. it is hard not to become cynical month after month. hope you ladies get your spirits up soon. 

MrsP your FS sounds a bit strange and not too helpful. Docs seem to have a very clinical view of looking at ttc. I had an obgyn say to me last year "Just have sex on day 13, 14, 15 and you'll be pregnant by November (of 2010)" Ummm this date has come and gone and nothing. And i don't even OV during these dates anyway....:wacko:

ATM- I have been doing some self-diagnosis...probably not a good thing:haha: I have a fibroid inside my uterus. Over a year ago that same painful Obgyn told me not to worry about the fibroid as the egg can plant itself somewhere else but 8 cycles later I am wondering if this is also a contributing factor to my BFNs. I hear that fibroids can interfere with implantation and also cause increased risk of miscarriage.
This is just one of the things I will be talking to FS about in January.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks aleja, yes he is strange! But i know he is good as he's been in our local paper, I just think the FS think they know everything which they dont! :haha:. Yeah my friends doctor told her you always ovulate on cd14! :dohh:

Mk, have you tried clearblue digital opks? I've got what i didnt think was positive on an ic yet the cb digi gave me a smiley! :wacko:. Yes my cm dried up but i use conceive plus anyway. And funnily enough my sex drive was much higher this month!

Sorry AF got you Trulyoo! :hugs: 

X


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. Sorry Truly. I'm right there w/ you. I was mopey all weekend. 

I'm headed down to the FS as soon as they open (45 min drive) to hopefully get day 3 bloodwork done on day 4. According to the Internet, that's ok!

Only other steps are DH SA and DH bloodwork. 

Then follow up appt with dr to discuss tests. Don't know if DH will go for his SA though.... Whatever.

Have a good Monday....


----------



## cupcakesarah

I've had a bit of a downer in the past few days. I had a mini meltdown at work on Friday with a proper panic attack over a lot of things. I'm moving house twice in the next week, works getting me down and then I'm also depressed over still not being pregnant, 13 months of trying, 13 cycles and onto cycle 14. I'm still panicking but coming through the other side. 

So today I had my follow up appointment with the gynecologist over all my tests. So we went, saw the specialist this time instead of one of his team if doctors. Anyway all my test results are fine, hsg clear, ultrasound showing the right things. He wasn't concerned about my progesterone levels, it was 32 the first time and 29 this time. So then it comes to what course of treatment, and I actually can't believe I'm going to write this but the only thing he said he could do for us is IVF!!! Can't believe it. Hubby and I have had a brief talk do far and agreed that it's too soon do we have the ability to ring up and go for it and take it up if we want. I've said to my husband that when it gets to 2 years of trying naturally then we'll look at it. I just think another 11 months of trying and once we've moved we'll be more chilled out and we're talking about me working 4 days rather than 5 days a week. I just think IVF is too drastic and too invasive at this stage. 

What do you ladies think if you were offered it?


----------



## Delilah8

I'm sorry to hear AF got so many of you. I think it's an especially hard time of year for a lot of us here with the holidays hitting in combination with the ttc one year mark for many of us. :hugs:

Cupcake, would you consider getting a second opinion? It sounds like you fall in the unexplained category and I'm surprised they'd go straight to IVF without at least trying a few rounds of IUI first. Maybe ask the doctor to explain why they want to skip trying that?

That being said, we were sort of offered IVF as well. Our doctor told me if money was no object she'd have us skip straight to IVF since it has such a high chance of success at my age. She likes to save time, money and emotional stress for people by going the route most likely to get the results. Does your insurance cover IVF? To be honest, if ours did I think we might have just gone straight for it. 

So our doctor said we'd try IUI 3-4 times and then if that hadn't worked move to IVF. However, if we aren't pregnant by the end of those IUI's then I am going to get a second opinion before going straight to IVF. If the second doctor agrees that's our best option then we'll go for it, or try IUI with the new doctor a few more times.

We also know what my issue is so my doctor can take that into consideration. I think since they don't know what's happening with you that they'd at least try IUI first, but I am not a doctor so that's just my opinion. Hope it helps.


----------



## Delilah8

Oh yeah, I wanted to second MrsPTTC on the ClearBlue Digital OPK's. Those are what my FS recommended we use to monitor at home. She likes me to make sure I am not surging early before my scheduled monitoring just in case, and I expressed skepticism about not feeling confident in my previous OPK use and she told me to use this kind. They are kinda expensive, but at this point worth the extra few bucks.


----------



## Trulyoo

I can't believe we are now talking about IUI and IVF's.........Ladies, that scares me and saddens me. 

We all started out here together because of our difficulties thinking maybe that elusive BFP was just a bit shy, little did I realize that some of us would have needed intervention. 

Hugs to each and every one of you, and may each of us be blessed at the end of this journey. I know we venture onto our own tests and path alone, but please know I think about you guys each time I move on to the next stage and have drawn so much knowledge from your shared experiences. 

Anyway, I guess I'm just having a moment. Haha.

Day 3 testing is tomorrow for me and HSG is scheduled for next week. As you all know, I'm so deathly scared of the results of the HSG, I pray everything will be okay.


----------



## mk8

Trulyoo- best of luck with the testing! Just remember that the odds are on your side and even if they do find something, there are always options!

Delilah, I find it rather amusing that the doc said that they would rather go straight to IVF if money was not an option given "your age". You are 31 right? Spring chicken! Haha. But best of luck with the IUI. Tell us more about the procedure. I really hope this is it for you!

Cupcake, I agree that IVF seems a bit hasty given you have "only" been trying for 13 cycles. I know it feels like a lifetime but another lady on another forum got her BFP on cycle 15. Docs do say that 95% get preggers within 2 yrs and I am sure that there is a reason for those stats. I agree with Delilah and think it may be worth going for a second opinion. Particularly interested to know about the progesterone levels. Get in lots of BDing right now just in case you had a small blockage that didnt show up on the HSG and got cleared from it. Also, what's your CM like? Maybe it's that? I recall that your hubby's numbers were slightly below average. What were they? Perhaps that's why it's taking a bit longer. Best of luck and chin up hun. The good news is that there are options.


----------



## Delilah8

Truly, I didn't mean to scare you or anyone else with talk of treatments! I take great comfort in knowing there are so many options out there and hope others will too. I think it's a good thing to finally get on a path to knowing what's preventing things. For me it feels good to be taking steps that might actually result in a baby rather than the waiting I was doing, which turns out was unlikely in my situation to result in pregnancy.

As for the treatments MK, I have really found it to not be a big deal at all. I mean emotionally taking the leap to doing it this way was upsetting, but physically it's not so scary as I think the words IUI and IVF sound. My treatment was really taking Femara pills and then injectible follistim. The IUI was just to increase our odds. I'm typically not a good needle person, but even the injectibles at home were easy since the needle was so small and then the IUI was super quick and pain free for me. 

As for IVF the doctor means that basically all these treatments have a higher success rate the younger you are, so better to be doing them now then in 5 years. So since IVF already has a higher success rate than IUI then I'd have even better odds and she wants to do what's going to give me the best odds.

I'd love if more people here didn't need treatment and I am SO hopeful that some BFP's might be just around the corner still, but if you do need a little intervention I guess I'm just wanting to ease some fears that it isn't as terrible as people might imagine. If it gets us pregnant it will be well worth it. I am not hopeful this month since there was only one follicle this time, but next time she will increase my dosage and hopefully increase our chances.

I have found the emotional component much harder than anything else, but I've been emotional about all this all along so no big difference there!

Sorry to be so long winded today! :blush:


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, thanks for sharing your stories. i guess it does make me sad that sometimes things do not go according to the life plan and we will need help along the way. it really doesn't seem fair sometimes. 
Cupcake, I can't remember how old you are (30?) but it does seem a bit drastic to move straight into IVF especially if everything is normal. However this is purely based on my own thoughts and of course I have no medical knowledge of your situation. 

Just a thought: My cousin and her DH had all normal results and she finally fell pregnant naturally a few months after a HSG ..in the end she doesn't know what made the difference but after 12 months it was good that it was able to happen. 13 cycles isn't long in the scheme of things if you are still young. 
I am not sure what I would do in your situation but I am a bit older (34) so maybe I would take the option which gives me the greater probability but wouldn't stop trying naturally either. 

Delilah I am glad you are able to look at this objectively and feel less fear about the dreaded IVF and IUI words. you are right of course that each option hopefully brings us closer to the baby dream 

MrsG, my DH is due to get his SA on thursday and he doesn't seem at all excited about the prospect. he has been in a bit of grumpy mood over the last few days and i wonder whether the pending appt has something to do with it. 

to all the ladies:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hug: to you all ladies, things are really not going great for us is it? :nope: We need some more :bfp:'s on the thread! 

Cupcake, it does seem a bit soon to be talking IVF, and considering your age. It's not something I want try any time soon, and not before trying IUI, however, it's completely up to you as to whether you feel ready for that step. Whatever you decide hun I'm sure will work out for the best :flower:.

AFM 8DPO ish and the spotting has started as usual, I guess I'm less worried now I've seen the (horrible) FS but I still have that doubt in the back of my mind :sad1:

x


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, I'll echo what the other ladies said... did your dr. say why skip past IUI? I think your wait til 2 year plan is a good one. 

My day 3 blood work came back "normal." Everything's normal. So what's the deal?!

DH has not answered me about going back to FS for a follow up talk w/ dr. Errrghhh. :dohh:


----------



## Trulyoo

MrsG, did you get your numbers for Day 3? 

I just got mine, I guess they're normal too according to the scales on the internet. FSH is 6.5 and Estradiol is 17. Still waiting for AMH.

DH results came back very good. So, looks like it's not him. Only thing left is HSG!!!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mrsG my DH has pulled the same thing on me. we went to doc yesterday to get referral for sperm test. i thought he would agree to have it done on the day but now he wants to wait till january when we see FS clinic . Dh thinks he will be doubling up as the fertility clinic will probably run their own tests...he is probably right but can't help feel impatient . i wanted answers on his:spermy: but DH says he wants to enjoy our vacation without having to worry about faulty sperm (in case they are !)

truly- when are you due for that hsg?


----------



## mk8

Hey Truly- please try to stay positive. I totally understand where you are coming from. DH tests were ok, my bloods and ultrasound were ok so I too am convinced that something is wrong with my tubes. But in the mean time, we need to help each other to chill out. Christmas is coming and we need to stay positive. Have you had day 21 bloods?


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mk8 and aleja!:flower:

The dreaded HSG is on Tuesday....I'm really nervous. I'm rationalizing just the way mk8 describes it. If it's not my hormones and not DH, then certainly it is the tubes! EEEEKKKK :growlmad:

My Day 3 results looked better than my Day 21 results which I think is showing low progesterone. There's a fix for that right? But I read that low progesterone is also due to crazy stress. That would me! :thumbup: Queen of stress! lol.

aleja, be sure to keep on DH after the holidays about his part. It's 50% of the equation and I'm glad that my DH has done his part so that I can have a clearer picture. 

Thanks so much to mk8 for the support. I am indeed getting into the Xmas spirit and I'm praying to god that we get this baby stuff on the road!

Hi to all of the other ladies!!!! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mk8

Truly, what were your day 21 results?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. I don't have my day 3 bloods @ moment. Ill post them on Monday. And I don't know if this helps or not but all my tests are normal AND my hsg normal also. I think tube problems are rare and the hsg (while not fun) is over quick.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mrs G, has your DH ever had any tests done? it seems everything is norm for you but what about him....

Truly - i totally agree there is no way my DH is getting out of testing in January. you are right the issues have 50% probability of being male related.
GL for Tuesday, i know you are stressing about it but it may not be all bad. maybe it will be clear and not tubes. have you ever had an ultrasound...? could it be anything else like a fibroid or cyst?

I am feeling really frustrated tonight and unfortunately, envious. i found out yet another friend is pregnant. they had only been trying for less than 3 months. the sad part is that their marriage is on the rocks and they are barely on speaking terms...goes to show sometimes a stress-less happy relationship is not really required for bfp!

it looks like i may be one of the last gals from my friendship circle to become a mum. thats if it happens at all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> hi ladies,
> mrs G, has your DH ever had any tests done? it seems everything is norm for you but what about him....
> 
> Truly - i totally agree there is no way my DH is getting out of testing in January. you are right the issues have 50% probability of being male related.
> GL for Tuesday, i know you are stressing about it but it may not be all bad. maybe it will be clear and not tubes. have you ever had an ultrasound...? could it be anything else like a fibroid or cyst?
> 
> I am feeling really frustrated tonight and unfortunately, envious. i found out yet another friend is pregnant. they had only been trying for less than 3 months. the sad part is that their marriage is on the rocks and they are barely on speaking terms...goes to show sometimes a stress-less happy relationship is not really required for bfp!
> 
> it looks like i may be one of the last gals from my friendship circle to become a mum. thats if it happens at all.

:hugs: Same for me hun, I've only 1 good friend now without kids or expecting, and she doesn't even have a OH! My last good friend got pg first month of the pill, I wasn't impressed lol :growlmad: x


----------



## aleja

hi mrsP i am finding myself becoming more social with some of my younger friends now simply because most gals my age are mummys now. 
On the weekend I visited a friend who is a new mum, another friend was over at the same time and they both had their newborns with them!! it did feel very strange but at the same time I realise that it ain't all roses. I had crying and vomiting babies all around!
I told my friends about my ttc woes and they told me it took them over 12 months too..and these are healthy normal people. it made me feel better to know that i am not a freak after all!!!

GL ladies:hugs:


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, always comforting to hear when people get their bfp after a year of trying. Gives us hope it will happen eventually. 

Cd24 and boobs started to hurt yest. A sign the witch is flying in but I'm willing her to change direction and head to someone who would welcome her with open arms! Temps whilst on clomid don't seem as erratic as before. Interesting. They shot up yest, getting me terribly excited, but dropped again today. Hmpf


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for your story aleja! :flower: It's very encouraging, though my friends have all been lucky, 1 accident, 2 BFP first time, 1 NTNP 6 months then BFP first month ttc, & the other who I was sharing my ttc journey with was 7 months. I'm starting to feel pitied now & try not to talk about ttc as much with them. Hopefully I can join in the :baby: convos soon! x


----------



## mk8

10dpo and drop in temPs, boobs hurt- feelIng angry.


----------



## MrsPTTC

My bbs didn't hurt much 1st cycle but really hurt 2nd cycle. I've heard its a side effect of the clomid, though it is definitely also a BFP sign, when's AF due mk, & when are you testing? x


----------



## mk8

Hi mrsp, my boobs usually hurt a few days before af and with the bbt temp drop this morning, I think she may be flying in. I am trying to tell myself it's a late implantation dip but I think at 10dpo, it's doubtful. But it ain't over yet right? To be honest, I've had v few symptoms since clomid. I took it days 2-6 at night as I heard it helps with nasty side effects. I did notice more ewcm also, but other than that, it could have been any other cycle. What did you notice and what days and dosage are you prescribed ? Are docs monitoring you? Mine isn't but told me to return after 2-3 months. I want to push for an hsg then if no bfp. I'm also considering acupuncture for fertility and to de-stress

As for testing, was planning to this weekend unless af shows. 

How are you doing?


----------



## aleja

hi mk hang in there hun, it is still early days

mrsP yes i know what you mean i try not to bring up ttc too much with these friends but i am glad we spoke the other day as i got it off my chest and felt relieved. 

I am confused. Day 12, temp dropped a bit, watery CM, +opk on a cheapie and then -OPK on the clearblue digis (no smiley face)....I am so confused...this is way too early for OV..it usually doesn't happen until CD 16-18..**sigh***
I told Dh and we will probably start the BDing


----------



## Delilah8

Hi Ladies! I've been out of town for a few days and didn't have internet access, but I wanted to let you know that I got a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe my treatment worked the first time! I was not expecting it at all and I am still in disbelief! I am going today to get blood work to confirm and check things out so hopefully things are good! I'm feeling cautiously optimistic at this point! 

I have to run to work, but was dying to add some positivity here with a BFP announcement!!:wohoo:


----------



## mk8

Yaaaaaaaaay! Finally another! Xmas bfp number 1! Keep em coming! 

Any symptoms etc? Ooooo


----------



## GettingBroody

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D

:dance: Delilah!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

I can't believe it!!!! :wohoo:

:yipee: I am so totally and utterly thrilled for you!!!! 

It's about time we had a :bfp:!! We've been a long time waiting for the one! Hopefully it's just the first of many more :D

You must be over the moon! Can't wait to hear all the details :happydance: You're going to have a :baby:!!!!!!!


----------



## Trulyoo

OMG Delilah!!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you! You deserve it! And we really needed this news around here! Congrats a million! Merry Xmas Delilah!

Can you recap your issue and treatment for us? Want to get your summary of your journey!


----------



## mk8

Truly, how are you Hun? 

Broody- how have you been? Haven't seen you in aaaaages


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mk8, I'm okay... Thanks for asking babe. Just got done with the hsg. It wasn't bad at all, it was quick and for me, quite painless. My hospital's protocol is neither the nurse or the radiologist can comment in your results. So although I did see the image if the dye going through some squiggly tubes, I really dont know what i was looking for so not sure of my results and DH says we can't self interpret. I looked at the nurses for some clues and they smiled at me and just said " looks good, you did great. Your RE will have your images next week!", and that was it. 

So I guess I'll have to wait some more. I figured since it was really fast and I didn't have to move around in order for the dye to get through, maybe it's good. But I do feel so relieved the procedure is over!!!

I'm still so happy for Delilah, this could only mean good things for the rest of us... We can still have hope, there's help out there and it works!


----------



## Delilah8

Thanks girls! I am so happy and still so shocked! 

Mk, no real symptoms yet. I had a dull headache for a few days, which I thought was signaling my period coming since thats typical for me, but it didnt go away. I had taken a test and gotten a negative last Thursday so I had really counted myself out. Then Sunday morning I thought I may as well test with the other test I had with me and bam positive immediately! 
I dont feel any different at all so its still kinda very surreal. 

I had a blood test this morning for my HCG level and it was good and where it should be. It was nice to have it actually confirmed with more than the HPT. Friday I go back for more bloodwork and the HCG should have doubled if things are going well. Crosses fingers!

Truly, I know you were very worried about the HSG and I am so happy for you that it is over now and appears to have gone well. A good step done! 

My summary is: I went off the pill start of December 2010. Blood tests in October indicated a slightly high thyroid, but more importantly a low AMH level, which indicates the quality and quantity of my eggs. It was awfully low for my age and doctor said chances of getting pregnant on our own were low, but was optimistic wed get pregnant eventually with some help.

She did a CD3 trans-vaginal ultrasound which showed 14 follicles. Then I started taking Femara, which is kinda like Clomid for CD 3-7. Then CD 7-10 I took Follistim injections. Day 12 I had another ultrasound which showed only 1 dominant follicle there. I had an HCG trigger shot to spur ovulation. We baby danced that night per doctors orders, then the next day we did an IUI. I was bummed there was only one follicle, but everyone said it only takes one and they were right! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Broody- how have you been? Haven't seen you in aaaaages

Hi mk8! I've been very busy lurking! :haha: Today is cd28 for me, expecting af tomorrow - we'll wait and see! Feeling quite positive today after Delilah's wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Delilah!! Brilliant news! :happydance: :yipee:

I just popped on for a minute but my tea is ready so MK I'll answer your questions on the clomid later on or tomorrow if I don't get the chance to come back on later! I didn't want to read and run lol x


----------



## aleja

congratulations deliah, i am so happy for you it is exciting times ahead. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
we so needed some good news on this thread and its great to hear that BFP's can happen even with a little help from the doctors

Finally one of us is really part of team december :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> Hi mrsp, my boobs usually hurt a few days before af and with the bbt temp drop this morning, I think she may be flying in. I am trying to tell myself it's a late implantation dip but I think at 10dpo, it's doubtful. But it ain't over yet right? To be honest, I've had v few symptoms since clomid. I took it days 2-6 at night as I heard it helps with nasty side effects. I did notice more ewcm also, but other than that, it could have been any other cycle. What did you notice and what days and dosage are you prescribed ? Are docs monitoring you? Mine isn't but told me to return after 2-3 months. I want to push for an hsg then if no bfp. I'm also considering acupuncture for fertility and to de-stress
> 
> As for testing, was planning to this weekend unless af shows.
> 
> How are you doing?

Hi mk I'm fine thanks after AF showing on Sunday! Bring on crimbo when I'll be fertile!

I'm taking 50mg cd2-6 also at night. I don't get the hot flashes, just moodswings & last cycle sore bbs! I was monitored by follicle tracking 1st month & I definitely ovulated but now I'm going it alone & in another 3 months if no :bfp: then I need to go back x


----------



## mk8

hello ladies 

i am still super excited for you delilah! this is such wonderful news- what a fabulous early xmas pressie! :) as the others have said, your story gives us hope that bfps can happen even after a yr of trying :) i do hope that you will pop by now and again to say hello to us. but enjoy graduating on to the other threads for first tri! 

broody- i hope that you can join delilah today- im willing af away for you! have you been temping? what dpo are you? 

truly- i am so pleased about your hsg. from what you have said, it does sound like the tubes are open and your bfp is just a bit shy. perhaps the docs will give you clomid to increase the chances. what cycle day are you on? i hear that fertility is boosted after an hsg so get bding! 

mrsp- sorry to hear that the witch arrived. but on to clomid cycle 3! i hear that most people conceive on the third cycle so hoping this is yours and you will have a wonderful belated xmas pressie in the form of a bfp! 

hi aleja! 

mrsg and cupcake- hope you ladies are doing ok. 

as for me, my temps dropped massively again today (3rd day in a row) and dipped below the cover line so not the happiest bunny in the world. im 11dpo, cd26. i so wanted a nice xmas bfp. af hasnt showed yet but the signs of af are def there. i guess i should prepare myself to see the witch. im not sure if i want to temp next cycle, sometimes i wonder whether being ignorant is bliss for a while! how about you mrs p- are you tracking with opks or temping? i too take 50mg clomid days 2-6 at night.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MK, I didn't know that about 3rd cycle luck! Bring it on! :dance:

I have used OPK's since the beginning - gosh how much must I have spent in 15 months!! I have been temping on and off since January and have now given up. My FS says even if you get a temp shift it doesn't mean you definitely ovulated so I thought what's the point. (I'm not sure I agree with him but there you go.) I'm just gutted that the cycle I had my bloods and I didn't ovulate, I didn't temp! :dohh: I really wish I had just so I could see what my temps would've been like. I did have a normal length cycle though & got positive OPK's.... I took a couple of random temps last cycle around when I got my +OPK as I can tell between my pre & post ovulation temps. I have to say last cycle I was so much more relaxed, normally I'm spotting for implantation signs but as I didn't know exactly when I ovulated I had none of that. Also I have mid LP spotting and I was less concerned about that as I didn't know how early it had started. I might take the odd random temp this month around ovulation, but only to satisfy my curiosity! x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yey Congratulations Delilah!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> broody- i hope that you can join delilah today- im willing af away for you! have you been temping? what dpo are you?

Doesn't look like this is going to be my lucky month :nope: Brown cm today and af type cramps... Fairly sure I'm 14 dpo. Haven't bothered much with temping the last few months except the odd temp around ov time just to be sure there's a rise. 

Sorry to hear your temps are falling and you think af is on the way :hugs: I agree it is nice to be blissfully ignorant and still hopeful at this time of the month but at the same time I'm not sure how good it is to get my hopes up only to have af arrive.... 

I guess af arriving is awful in both situations so may continue to spare myself the depression of falling temps!!! Evil :witch:!!!


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody! I am sorry to hear that you have browny cm. I do too! I guess we are in the same boat but I bloody well hope that we are preggers anyway! 

I felt pretty depressed about it and actually went straight to sleep at 3pm (I was working from home). I dont know what came over me. I didnt cry, just felt tired and fed up and needed a snooze. Not good really. 

What had you been doing this cycle broody? I was on Clomid and am rather confused as I expected my luteal phase to be longer and progesterone levels higher. But my falling temps from 8DPO and spotting today (11DPO, when I normally spot on 12DPO) suggest otherwise. I also usually have a 27 day cycle and expected clomid to lengthen it. Perhaps its because i have been super stressed and upset this month about non ttc related things? 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## aleja

hi gals,

sorry about the creeping Af signs....urgggghhh
:af:

ATM: i am confused about this cycle. 
ive had a few days of watery CM. it looked like i got a +OPK on cd 13 on a cheapie, but I tested immediately afterwards on the clearblue Digis and it was No smiley. All negatives since then. We didn't bd that day as i guess i was confused and in shock that I would get an early +OPK. Usually i get the posi between cd15 and cd19....my temps went up this morning but may be because of morning BD....if my OV was early this month we missed the window and I am out...:wacko:

Question: would you trust the cheapie OPK or Clearblue digis?


----------



## mk8

I'd keep opking Aleja, I would trust clear blue more. One time I had a positive opk on cd16 on the cheapie but not the first resp one, I did on both the next day. I think the Internet ones can be too sensitive. Good luck!


----------



## Delilah8

Hi ladies! :wave: I just wanted to pop in with a huge THANK YOU to all of the wonderful women here! I really appreciated having this supportive place to come and talk. This thread felt like a really safe place to share worries and sadness without being judged. I felt a lot less crazy and alone after talking with all of you. I have perused other websites and never found a place as full of women as nice and supportive as everyone here. 

I don't think I'll likely be joining in other threads as I feel the part I needed support for has hopefully passed, but I will definitely be keeping my eyes on this thread and lurking for all of your BFP's. I KNOW that they are coming and some may be just around the corner here! Keep your chins up! I will be thinking of all of you!

Sending hugs and wishes for a happy holiday season! :xmas9:


----------



## mk8

Thank you Delilah and enjoy being with bump! Xxx

As for me, af is in full flow so clomid cycle 2 here I come!


----------



## GettingBroody

Same here mk8 :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you ladies :hugs: here's to 2012 BFP's x


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies, i have decided on a relaxed approach this cycle- no opks no temping, just regular clomid, folic acid and vit b, plus exercise, good diet, decent sleep, no booze and little caffeine! I need to destress, since ttc ive had lighter periods with brown cm before af, also some cramps- must be a hormonal imbalance brought about by stress! Yoga here i come!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good plan MK! I'm not temping but am gonna use OPKs, I enjoy POAS :haha: & also like to know how the clomid is affecting my cycle & when to expect AF. If no :bfp: in January I might start accupuncture. I've just asked DH about this & he says he thinks 'its horse shit!' :rofl: x


----------



## GettingBroody

I've had lighter periods recently too mk8... I wonder if that's a problem? :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

My first clomid AF was pretty light & I asked my FS about it & he said its a good sign that indicates ovulation :thumbup: x


----------



## mk8

Hey girls. Hope you all had a nice weekend. I saw a friend's 1 month old baby today- so cute! I want one! Sigh. 

But anyway, CD3 and AF is light today. On day 2 of clomid. Still no temping or OPKing and that's what I have decided to do this cycle. Will continue with this plan! I think I will be fertile over the xmas period so lots of festive fun for hubby and I! Ho ho ho. 

Interesting on the light period front! But I am pretty sure I ovulated in the past and I had heavy periods. Hmm... I have read that Clomid can thin the lining and that can make it tough for the egg to implant. Some people take Vit E but I do not want to mess around with my body too much. I am already taking folic acid and Vit B to help lengthen my LP. After some thought, I have opted to not go for acupuncture as I cannot find an acupuncturist I trust. Some reputable clinics charge extortionate prices and the appointment times dont work for me so I will give them a miss. AT the end of the day, they are sticking needles into me and I want to be 100% sure that it's completely hygienic. I have decided to opt for reflexology and a massage though - I tried it earlier this year and it did relax me. Also, I noticed after doing it, my LP appeared to lengthen by day... that said, I hadn't been tracking it for very long. 

Broody- has your DH had spermies checked?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
i have been away from bnb for a few days as busy getting ready for christmas and of course my vacation ...yah!! we fly out on christmas day.

mk i too have given up on the opks this month ..i never got a smiley OPK so if it wasn't for that cheapie +OPK back in CD 13 it makes me think i didn't even get a surge. CM is all dried up now and temps don't make sense to me. Maybe I didn't ovulate or something....Sigh ****
I am pretty sure I will not get my bfp this cycle but for some strange reason i am ok with it. Next cycle I will be in Hawaii and there will be NO POAS, NO TEMPS, NO HERBS and hopefully NO MANIA. I cannot wait as I too need a break from all the extras.

It is interesting what your doc says about light AF = ovulation. I have been getting very bright red AF (sorry TMI) each month since I started taking herbs and I thought for sure I have been ovulating.... 

Thanks Delilah. we are going to miss you around here. I can't wait to hear about your growing bubba xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

They said my lining was beautiful & thick the month I had my light AF so I know its not that. But it does worry me that it could thin my lining :sad1: x 

aleja you may have still ovulated. were you using the IC's in the same urine as the digis? If you were using them at different times of the day or on different days you may have just missed the surge on the digi. I use the digi in the same urine once my IC's get darker x


----------



## mk8

Hi girls! How are you all doing??


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mK8, love your avatar.......good fertility charm. My parents keep telling me to decorate the home with all things children. haha.


----------



## mk8

Hope you have a fab holiday in Hawaii Aleja!

Truly- heh heh, I figured I might as well spice up my avatar with something baby friendly! Have you been to the docs to discuss your hsg yet? 

Hope everybody else is gearing up for Xmas. Xx


----------



## aleja

hi mk, and all the ladies, 
just popping in to say G'day from Sydney. I am still here trying to get all my stuff organised before holiday. i spent the last few hours wrapping presents and tomorrow it is jam-packed with errands....can't wait to take that first sip of mojito within a few days....

MrsP I used different pee within the same hour when I tested on the digi OPK's. maybe that was the problem i should have waited longer to test on the digi. anyways the time has come and gone and now I don't even know when to expect AF....no doubt she will rear her ugly head when i am in Hawaii


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi everyone! Well just got back from the FS. She interpreted all of our tests results and it looks like everything is alright. No obvious reason why we aren't pregnant yet. She began explaining that she wanted to do iui to push things along. But now that DH and I have gotten the answers we needed, we are not sure we want to do iui just yet. I feel like I want to wait a couple more cycles. This month will be cycle 9. Maybe we should wait until the year mark. Oh I don't know... I'm just happy now that all is ok.

Aleja, have fun on your trip!


----------



## mk8

Hi aleja, have a fab trip! 

Truly, i agree it is too early for iui. Id wait until one yr. you now know everythings ok so perhaps you can relax and things might just happen for you! Are you on cycle 9 and month 9 now?


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mk, yes I'm on my 9th cycle. And I'm hoping that the recent hsg will help. I really want to get pregnant naturally. I got kind of scared when the FS had to tell us of the risks with clomid. They are minimal but the risks are still there. Oh, also my FS said that the tolerance of the hsg test is a good indicator of how you'll do in natural child birth since the test induces cramps similar to labor. She was pleased I had no pain at all/

Merry Xmas ladies! I wish you all a most happy and fertile new year!


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> hi mk, and all the ladies,
> just popping in to say G'day from Sydney. I am still here trying to get all my stuff organised before holiday. i spent the last few hours wrapping presents and tomorrow it is jam-packed with errands....can't wait to take that first sip of mojito within a few days....
> 
> MrsP I used different pee within the same hour when I tested on the digi OPK's. maybe that was the problem i should have waited longer to test on the digi. anyways the time has come and gone and now I don't even know when to expect AF....no doubt she will rear her ugly head when i am in Hawaii

You know I think the same thing has happened to me with my OPK's! Tested late this morning & as I thought it was too early I chucked the pee down the toilet & then a lovely line on my IC came up! So 2 hours later (but after a cup of tea) I pee'd again & used the digi & :nope: but chucked the pee away without doing another IC. So just before I've done another IC and though it's dark I wouldn't say it's positive & it's a bit lighter than the one I did this morning. So who knows? I'll try again tomorrow and see if I get a stronger line and if I do I'll use my last digi.

Enjoy your trip hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo - I would wait for the year mark too as they say a year is normal, but it's your decision & it may give you your BFP quicker!

Have a fab xmas ladies :xmas6: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my OPK's have gotten lighter so I think I missed my smiley on the first lot of pee I threw out yesterday as I'm sure the lines were dark enough for a +! I've had NO EWCM this month though, despite upping my EPO (though I think this takes a few months to kick in) but I guess yesterday and today it's hard to tell as I use sperm friendly lube. I'm likely to ovulate today or tomorrow, FX'd for a Christmas Conception! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Happy Christmas my lovely ladies!!!! Here's hoping 2012 brings us the news we're all waiting for! (and early 2012 if possible please!!!!) :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Great news on your FS apt Truly! :thumbup: and happy bd'ing MrsP!! :D


----------



## mk8

:dust::dust::dust:I caved on the opks... Couldnt resist today... Cd 9. Heh heh. Negative though. 

Merry xmas everybody! Yay to 2012 - we will ALL be mummies next year! I know it! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry Christmas everyone, can't believe another xmas on bnb & no BFP! But 2012 will be our year :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. I know I've been quiet lately - I had a terrible month. So terrible, I didn't temp or use any OPKs so I dont know where I'm at or what's going on. I'm somewhere post ovulation though I'm sure. So I'm basically trying to get through the rest of this month and hope to start 2012 with renewed hope. 

I dont think Ive formally congratulated Delilah yet - congrats! Wonderful news!:happydance:

I hope everyone's doing great. 2012 is our year!! I told DH that with any luck we'll have our own little guy or gal next Christmas. 

Updates on FS stuff - still need DH to go do his blood work and (2nd) SA. I'm going to leave him alone for now and wait until this cycle over.


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrs G! Good luck with this cycle and to 2012! We will all be mamas this time next year, I can feel it! 2012 will be full of positivity. This yr has been sh*t for various reasons and I get the impression thats the case for quite a few people I know. I hope 2012 is much, much kinder to us all. 

Hope everybody had a wonderful few days of indulging with family and friends. If some of you do not come on here before the end of the year, I wish you all a very happy new year!


----------



## Trulyoo

:wave:Hi Ladies. Thank god for a renewed year. 2011 has been quite exhausting, and I'm really happy that all of my fertility testing and results all finished in the nick of time for the new year. I guess timing for that was pretty good, now I can move on to 2012 with a clear mind.

Strange thing lately though ladies. I've been a spotter here and there over the last year after starting this whole TTC journey. But the weirdest thing happened last cycle (in Nov); on the day that I was supposed to be ovulating, I went to the bathroom because I thought I was feeling lots of CM. It turned out to be super bright red blood!!! I was so freaked out, but I thought perhaps maybe I was soooo stressed that I probably had a jacked up cycle. It turned out to be true because my progesterone on day 3 turned up pretty darn low, meaning I probably had a weak ovulation, or maybe my lining was shedding prematurely, etc...........

Anyway, I mentioned it to my FS last week during our consult and she doesn't even care because she said Clomid and IUI will help things along. I told you ladies I'm still on the fence about that for now.

Fast foward to the last couple days and I'm spotting again *this* cycle. This time a couple days *after ovualtion*, but still a bit that I need to wear a liner. First it was red spotting, now it's brown. I do have an LP of 10-11 days which is borderline okay but I'm thinking the spotting is a good indicator that it's *not* okay.

I really think this low progesterone issue is becoming a pattern. You've got to have a really good lining so that the egg can implant. If not, you can have a fertilized egg but it can't stick on to anything. What if that is my problem??? What if I've just never gotten an egg to stick??? I've decided to start using progesterone cream. I've heard wonders about it for all sorts of things like PMS, and infertility. Have any of you ladies heard about the cream? Or have used it? Do you have any feedback?

I'll keep you all posted on my usage. :flower: I hope you all had a wonderful christmas! I'm a bit sad it's come and gone again!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, Merry Christmas! :xmas10: Hope you've all had a fab time!

Trulyoo I'm a spotter too, but from 6DPO onwards, never around ovulation. My FS says some people just spot & it's nothing to worry about, and he says the specialists these days don't believe in LPD and therefore progesterone! :wacko: I'm not sure he's right though :haha:. I've never tried it as I would be worried about getting a :bfp: and then how to get myself off it without affecting the :baby: :shrug:.

MrsG I feel you, I've been having visions of a little :baby: in a xmas outfit next year!!

MK - I'm sure 2012 will be our year! FX'd!

x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi MrsP, I've heard of the same thing.......that some doctors really don't care much for the whole LP thing and progesterone. I was worried about the same thing which is not know how to ween myself off once I do get a BFP. But then I did research and learned that after the first trimester, the placenta actually takes over and produces progesterone and so you can stop any supplementation then. 

I've had some conversations about this to some female friends who swear by it. One friend said it makes her feel happier, less cramps during AF, and even more libido!:dance:

Well, we'll see how this works out for me. I really hate self treatment, but I really don't want Clomid right now either...........


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah it sounds pretty good then & worth a shot! It's something I may try after my clomid is finished if no BFP. I know you can't get it from chemists here without a prescription but im pretty sure we can order it over the internet x


----------



## MrsG2010

Happy New Year ladies! 2012 is our year!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mk8

HAPPY NEAR YEAR GIRLS!

This is going to be our year! BFPs here we come!


----------



## Sarahrn04

Happy new year! I am new to posting so bare with me. I am 28 and my husband and I have been ttc for 5 months. I stopped bcp's two and a half years ago and since then have had extremely irradic periods. (usually going 60-80 days or having to take provera) ibhqve recently been taking OPK's and checking my CM. I have had a positive OPK for 7 days in a row and had EWCM up until two days ago. I am trying not to get my hopesup too much but I have been slightly nauseous in morning and havehd heartburn all of which I never experience, and the last few days I have had breast tenderness. I'm a good 10 days away before i can really check a pregnancy test, but if anyone has any thoughts as to what is going on I would lover hear it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

You're so right girls, 2012 is our YEAR! Come on :bfp:'s and :baby:'s!!

:hi: Sarah, welcome! It sounds far too early for it to be preggo symptoms but the +OPK's 7 days in a row is rather odd!! Have you had any scans or checks to make sure you've not got polycystic ovaries as I've heard that can cause positive's so many days in a row :shrug:. Don't want to worry you or anything, but it's very unusual. Wishing you lots of luck hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Another thing it could be - could you be pregnant as you can get +OPK's as well as +HPT when preggo? Maybe you O earlier than you thought?? x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
merry belated Christmas and New Year. :flower:
I haven't been around as i had been in sunny Waikiki.

Unfortunately my holiday has now ended as i came home early. We got a horrible phone call a few days ago from my brother to tell us that my beloved doggy died while we were away in a freak accident . i am so heartbroken:cry:
It didn't feel like a holiday anymore so we decided to return. It was a bad way to end the year but sometimes life isn't fair:nope:

my cycle this month is a mystery and incomplete as i stopped temping when we left. no AF yet but due within a few days i think. To be honest i am not even worried about it for now.

All the best in 2012 for all of us and may the stork finally pay a visit to all of us. :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Aleja so sorry about your dog hun :hugs: I know how hard it is to lose a pet x


----------



## mk8

Sorry about your dog Aleja. Big hug!


----------



## Sarahrn04

Alega- so sorry to hear about your dog. Our dogs are our kids at this Point in life and it would be devastating to lose one. :cry:

PTTC- I have had scans and blood work, nothing that indicates PCOS or any other abnormalities. I really don't know what to think of all of it. I'm anxious to figure it all out. A coworker of mine had 2 weeks straight of +OPK's and it turned out that she was preggo!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Happy new year ladies (I still read all your posts!). I really hope that 2012 you all get your bfps! I'm happy Delilah got hers!

Aleja sorry about your dog. 

FYI someone mentioned having symptoms early. I literally had heartburn at 2 dpo all three times I got pg. for me Ive never had hb or any other digestive problems before getting pg. 


There's always hope. Fingers crossed for everyone this year!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Aleja, I am so sorry to hear about your dog. :hugs: What was his/her name? Our house is a bit of a zoo (2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 rabbits and a constant stream of foster kittens for our local charity) so I know exactly how important they are. They really are our hairy babies! Thinking of ye. xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Future! :hi:
Good to hear from you! How has the middle of your pregnancy been going?! Are you still sick or has that finally passed? You'll be in the third tri soon (if you're not already, forgot to check before I started typing! :dohh:) - its gone so fast!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oops, totally forgot to say Welcome Sarah! :hi:
Hope your stay here with us will be nice and brief and end with a lovely pink :bfp:!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarahrn04 said:


> Alega- so sorry to hear about your dog. Our dogs are our kids at this Point in life and it would be devastating to lose one. :cry:
> 
> PTTC- I have had scans and blood work, nothing that indicates PCOS or any other abnormalities. I really don't know what to think of all of it. I'm anxious to figure it all out. A coworker of mine had 2 weeks straight of +OPK's and it turned out that she was preggo!

That's what I was thinking, so have you taken a HPT?? I hope it's positive for you :thumbup: x


----------



## Futuremommy1

GettingBroody said:


> Hi Future! :hi:
> Good to hear from you! How has the middle of your pregnancy been going?! Are you still sick or has that finally passed? You'll be in the third tri soon (if you're not already, forgot to check before I started typing! :dohh:) - its gone so fast!

Oh I'm doing much better than the beginning! I stopped all meds and ivs right before thanksgiving so all in all Hyperemesis lasted about 19 weeks for me. My 7th month/3rd tri starts next week. And starting tomorrow I see my dr every two weeks so yes it's going faster than before.

It's a girl and she loves to kick her mommy in the vagina on a regular basis.


----------



## Sarahrn04

Thank you all for being some welcoming! I took an HPT yesterday but it was negative. I'm only on Cd19 but my cycles can be up to 60 days. However, I think I may have O'd just a few days ago...I was going to wait another few days or so to check again. I can only hope for a :BFP:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarahrn04 said:


> Thank you all for being some welcoming! I took an HPT yesterday but it was negative. I'm only on Cd19 but my cycles can be up to 60 days. However, I think I may have O'd just a few days ago...I was going to wait another few days or so to check again. I can only hope for a :BFP:

Good luck hun! FX'd! x


----------



## mk8

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL! This is going to be a super fertile year ladies, I can feel it! It's our turn this year ladies. PMA, PMA!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals.

Nice to see you Future! A girl - how wonderful! :)

Welcome Sarah!

Sorry Aleja... :hugs:. 

I agree with you MK - This is definitely our year. Statistics say so. :) haha

I'm with Aleja, this month is a mystery to me. No chart to go by. Just a vague awareness that my AF is probably due this week. Due to our bad December, we weren't on our game - timing wise - so to speak. But it's always possible... However, if I get AF - I'll be gently pushing my DH towards the lab for his blood work and 2nd SA. 

How is everyone else doing w/ their FS? (As my progress has been on hold for a month.)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, :help: me stop symptom spotting, I'm driving myself crazy! Have already taken 2 super early tests & :bfn: :dohh: x 

MrsG, I'm glad not to be seeing my FS for another 3 months (after my 6th round of clomid.) x


----------



## Trulyoo

Happy New year to my girls!:wave:

Been super busy these last few weeks so I've been MIA. Hope you all had a nice time.

Sorry to Aleja for your loss. That was really sad to hear, because your doggie is a family member and it hurts no less. 

I'm in my 2WW and with a lot of new goals for this year, I haven't really been obsessing this time around. I do some AF cramping coming on so whatever to the witch.

MrsP, this cycle I've spotted my entire LP ever since I posted last; from post ovulation all the way until the other day. And AF is due today or tomorrow. Here's what strange though.......I get tender breasts monthly but this month, I have no tender breasts at all, zilch! Super weird for me, and the only thing different this month is the progesterone cream I've been using......hmmmmmm. The cream says that it reduces PMS symptoms, I wonder if it's working. But on the flip side, tender breasts is also a sign of BFP isn't it!


----------



## Sarahrn04

Ladies

can you help me out a little with the abbreviations? 

I understand most of them, but being new to the posts, sometimes it is hard to understand what people are saying. :wacko:

Thank you in advance! :happydance:


----------



## Trulyoo

Sarah, here is a link to a post in BnB that lists all of the abbreviations. Hope this helps!

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Trulyoo, I wonder why you are spotting :shrug: I thought progesterone was supposed to stop things like that! Tender bbs is both an AF & BFP sign, I usually get them before AF but one month, almost a year ago now my nipples were so erect, bbs the most painful ever & I was nauseous. I was convinced I was preggo but AF came (& I tested, bfn so no chemical.) Something must have been going on with my body, possibly trying to implant but the hcg didn't build up, it was weird. Some women don't get any symptoms & think they're out, & then get a BFP so you could be one of those! FXd for you hun. And also my FS said my spotting is normal & won't stop me getting preggo :thumbup: x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
thank you so much for your support over little Amber. she really was the furball love of my life. i never expected to lose her so soon as she still had a few years left in her.:kiss:

future, you are no longer 'a little big pregnant' as your avatar says! you are A LOT pregnant ! :baby:I can't believe how fast it has gone. thanks for sticking in the thread. your moral support is really helpful.Congratulations on a little girl.

hi Sarah:flower:

Truly.....GL !!! i hope your weird cycle means a pending bfp

MK- I am with you..i am feeling more positive about ttc right now....i am not sure why as this cycle is not the one but I feel that maybe this year it will happen for me. Well the stats say it should!!!

I am going to try to bring my FS appt on early now that I came home from my trip early. 

Mrs G- how are you feeling ? Me still confused. CD35 and no AF and no idea of when and if I OVed at all this month. My longest cycle was CD38 so I still have a few days to go before getting worried. I had a HPT a few days back just in case and BF nothing.


----------



## Sarahrn04

Trulyoo- thank you so much! The only one that wasn't on there that I have seen quite a bit is FS...is that fertility specialist?


----------



## aleja

hi sarah, in case truly takes a little while to get back to you...FS is fertility specialist!!!

the abbreviations are hard at first but i think you will adjust to it soon. GL


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi ladies,

So AF has been late for 2 days, the first time its ever been late. I just POAS and it's a BFN. But as I've mentioned, this was the first month I used the progesterone cream so it must have something to do with it. I think I was supposed to stop when my period was scheduled to start on 11DPO but I forgot and continued to use it until today which is 13DPO. I did some research and it appears that using progesterone can delay your menses. That takes my short 11 day LP to now13 day LP which I'm pretty happy about. So I guess even if this may not have been "the" cycle, maybe this cream is working after all in lengthing my LP so that I could give any potential sticky beans a chance! 

Let me know if any of you girls are curious about this cream.


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. CD35 today. According to FF my average cycle length is 36. (My minimum has been 30 and maximum has been 39.) So basically, any day now. :coffee:

Sarah, When I started on bnb I was like what the h is everyone saying?! haha

Looks like a few of us are at the end of our cycles. Good luck MrsP, Truly, Aleja.


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck girls :dust: Hope that nasty :witch: crashes into a mountain, smashes her broom into a million pieces and basically doesn't arrive!!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

getting broody! what's your situation!?


----------



## Sarahrn04

My cycles are ALLLLL over the place. my last to were 62 days and 81 days, and only 81 days because I took 10 days of provera to get it going...who knows how long it would have gone on for. I am at CD24 today, and have tested and am a BFN. What is so weird is my boobs are killing me! They have been hurting for about a week now, but just in the last few hours they REALLY hurt...My cycles even at their best are never anything less than 35. Does anyone have any words of wisdom? Every little thing I keep thinking, could this be it? lol


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi guys!

Well Sarah, I get sore boobs allll the time, every month either just right before ovulation or a week before AF. They were always misleading though because I always wanted to believe they were signs of a pending BFP but it never happened. But the good news is that very sore boobs especially if the tenderness is on the sides mean that you definitely ovulated according to research! But hopefully if your soreness continues, it may be "the" sign!:dust:

Anyway, I'm still 2-3 days late but tested BFN. Super weird. I stopped the cream yesterday so I'll give my progresterone a couple more days to come down and trigger AF. But if it doesn't come, I'm not sure what is going on with this month then!](*,)


----------



## mk8

Gosh I really hope your bfp is shy truly!

Sarah- sometimes I get sore boobs per af and sometimes not. It's all v confusing! But hope this is it for you. 

As for me, cd22 and boobs started to hurt yest, cm creamy/sticky- for me, this kinda happens 1 week before af arrives. Sigh. I'm not temping this cycle and I'm pleased, if I see it gradually fall, I'd feel a lot worse!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:
 

> getting broody! what's your situation!?

Cd22 for me as well! (Don't know what's going on with my ticker :shrug:) Another week of waiting to go....:coffee:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. I'm 30 and trying for número 1 too. Not had time to read back much but I will. We've been trying since July. Stopped BCP in March. 

Trulyoo - I've spotted from 0/1 dpo too. 11dpo and no AF yet. Very confused. Seem to have a 10day LP so expect AF sometime today. Last cycle had 13day BUT was using pro-gest cream. That cycle I had every pregnancy symptom and VERY sore boobs. So opposite to you. Are you in the prescribed stuff? I'm also in vitex and B 100 Compkex. Gonna book an appointment with GP for early next week. Hopefully they'll do some blood work and check my progesterone levels.


----------



## Bean66

Aleja - I am soooo sorry about your fur baby Amber. We sadly lost one of our furs babies last christmas day. We were back at my parents and our cat sitter called. He was only 4, no known cause. We were devastated. Neither of us could eat for days. The pain does get easier but it took us time. We still get teary now a year on. My dear SIL bought us a candle to burn for him on Christmas day. Some none animal owners don't understand. 

My friend helped by saying he's a raindeer now. It helped me. He had a right mince, now he's a mincing raindeer and the thought makes me smile. :hugs: to you. I hope you are surrounded by friends and family who understand.

Typos edited.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. CD36 for me today. Bbs are sore. Same old, same old for me I'm afraid. No chart this cycle so no idea about temps, etc. Just have to wait it out. Hey mk looks like we're in this together with no chart and sore bbs! :coffee:

Welcome Bean. You were prescribed progest cream? When did you start the doctor process?

Sarah, I may have missed it, have you been to the dr. about your long, irregular cycles?

Fingers crossed for you Truly! Is the prog cream to extend LP? This might be a weird question, but.... what do you do exactly? haha

Hey gettingbroody, looks like we're all kind of around the same spot. How did that happen? ha


----------



## Bean66

Hi MrsG.

No sorry I got Emerita Pro-gest OTC natural progesterone but is USP. Def did something. Not used it this cycle. I have a shortish LP. 7days minimum but I think this is based on incorrect O. I think I O'd a few days before FF thinks. I seem to average 10day LP but last cycle was 13days. But will the spotting this cycle I might go and blag the GP. 

I've not charted this cycle. Much calmer without but will start again when AF arrives. Want a documented info for doctor.

Fingers crossed for you MrsG.


----------



## Trulyoo

haha. Mrs.G; it's just a cream that I rub into my skin in the abdomen, thigh or breast area. I guess the cream absorbs quickly into your bloodstream when applied on areas of thin skin. I was using it to stop my constant spotting and a LP of only 11 days which both are a possible sign of progesterone defect (so I've read and the fact that my blood work did show low progesterone at Day 3. Still my doctor didn't say much about it, just that she would put me on Clomid and then do IUI to solve everything. But I'm going to take matters into my own hand first by trying the cream and natural TTC for a couple more months.

Bean, it sounds like our cycles are pretty similar!!! My avg. LP is 10-11Days, and spotting starts like on 8DPO, except for this cycle where I spotted for all 10 days! But I'm at 15DPO and still no sign of AF. Stopped the cream 2 days ago. So question for you Bean, I use the OTC called Progestacare; pretty good stuff. Do you stop using the cream right when you are scheduled to start AF, or does AF automatically come and then you stop using the cream? I think the reason why AF is not here yet for me was because I forgot to stop using the cream when I was supposed to stop which would be 10DPO. I stopped at 11DPO and now still nothing. Any thoughts?

I've stopped charting for 2 months now ever since the visit to the FS. Only using OPK's and it feels great! Sooo much less stressed now. Do you remember how I was in the beginning ladies??? I was sooo obsessed! Now I've stopped taking everything except for my Pre-natals, and now this cream. 

Sarah, consider seeing the doctor or FS. I just recently did and am so happy and relieved I got the answers I needed.


----------



## Bean66

Trulyoo. I stopped when I was sure I wasn't pregnant. Started to spot very slight, took hpt and negative so halved dose and got AF the next day. Have you taken a hpt. You have to make sure you're not pregnant before stopping as it can cause a MC if you are and suddenly stop. When you get a BFP don't stop and speak to doctor. You need to take it until at least week 12. Randomly my spotting stopped this afternoon??!!

Note - I think I'd have started anyway but def delayed AF.


----------



## Trulyoo

Yes, Bean....I've taken two tests already to be sure before stopping since I have low progesterone issues. They are both negative but still no AF. I was even thinking about getting a Blood pregnancy test just to be sure. But at this point, I'm perplexed!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Welcome Bean! :flower:.

The whole progesterone thing is interesting, my FS doesn't believe in it, but I was thinking of trying it myself as you can get it online. I have to say though I thought the cream goes up your lady bits!! :rofl: How stupid am I? :dohh:.

Bad news from me, stupid :witch: arrived tonight, after cramps all day, CD27, she's playing games, I have never been this early and now only an 11 day LP! :growlmad: I know I O extra early cos of the clomid but was hoping for a lovely 28 day cycle & 14 day LP! I'm pretty gutted, each cycle it gets more upsetting, I'm worried the clomid won't work & I'll end up doing IUI or IVF :nope:. I really hope not. Do any of you UK ladies watch One Born Every Minute (or non UK ladies watch it online)? I've recorded it, I didn't really feel like watching it as things like that upset me these days, but figured I'm upset today anyway so may as well! I'm gonna watch it in a min. Hope you all have some better luck than me! :dust: x


----------



## aleja

hi mrsP, so sorry to hear about the witchy. i can see why you are upset as i think starting the meds would give you renewed hope that you will get pregnant but when it doesn't go exactly to plan it would be really frustrating and disappointing:cry: hopefully this is about your body getting used to clomid and maybe next cycle will be a more positive one.

A few of us at at the same point of confusion!!:haha: For me no AF, no symptoms, and no hope as I already tested neg on a HPT. I wish she would just come now as i really don't like these long cycles. my longest cycle was 38 days and tomorrow i hit that mark. I feel worried as surely this is not normal?:shrug:

I didn't even bother completing my temps this month as they were all low temps anyway. I didn't even get a shift so maybe i didn't even ovulate. SIGH......
Hopefully one of us will strike luck and announce a BFP by the end of this week maybe

Hi Bean:flower: thank you so much for your words about your little reindeer kitten. what a great story. amber died a couple of days before NYE so I would have to think of something she has morphed into. :hugs:


----------



## Trulyoo

Wow, Aleja. A bunch of us at the same point huh? Why is AF late for us??? Hmmm, December must have been a weird cycle! Maybe the holidays and all of the bustle. This is day 35 for me and it's not normal either which is why I'm getting a little worried. No symptoms either so can't blame it on BFP. I don't even mind if AF comes already because I just want to be normal again. LOL!!!

At least we all have eachother. :hugs:

Sorry for AF Mrs. P. I agree with Aleja because if I were taking Clomid, I would expect it to work miracles! Hang in there though Mrs.P, we are here for you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh ladies I hope you get either :bfp:'s or AF's soon, it's horrible not knowing, I had a 42 day cycle once & I was so frustrated with the :bfn:'s.

Thank you both for your kind words. Yep it is exactly that, you take the clomid & you think it's gonna magic you a baby! :dohh:. I've heard if it doesn't work within 6 months then it's unlikely to after that so I feel like the pressure is on! If I don't get a BFP within 6 months I'm back to my horrible FS anyway to see what the next course of action is. FX'd it will happen in the next couple of months.

x


----------



## Bean66

MrsPTTC - you're not silly. Doctor perscribed progesterone is often a suppository which is inserted in the vagina. Sorry the witch got you. Maybe a higher dose of clomid is needed? Don't stress.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bean66 said:


> MrsPTTC - you're not silly. Doctor perscribed progesterone is often a suppository which is inserted in the vagina. Sorry the witch got you. Maybe a higher dose of clomid is needed? Don't stress.

Thanks. I O fine first cycle on it when I had follicle tracking & at one point they were considering halving my 50mg tablet as there were a few dominant follies, but I only ended up releasing 1 so they left it. I have considered upping my dosage by myself but DH is petrified of multiples so I don't think he would be very happy! x


----------



## Bean66

You also don't won't to risk over stimulation. Not good for the ovaries. I'm sure it will happen soon. Fingers crossed hun.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Bean! :hi:

MrsG, hopefully we'll stay on the same track and both get a BFP!!

Isn't it funny how most of us (myself included) have pretty much given up on temping & charting?! I guess it's hard to keep it up indefinitely when it feels like its getting you nowhere...:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Gettingbroody. I think I'll chart next cycle but only for proof of shortish LP for GP. Although 11dpo today and no AF. Happy even if no BFP. I really don't think stressing helps. Chilled approach is the cool approach!!

Errrrm edited for typos!!! Sorry!


----------



## aleja

hey gettingbroody, i gave up on temping after one cycle!!!! this cycle is the first time i did it and i was getting low temps every day so i gave up. up until this cycle i was only using OPKs and FF could predict exactly when AF was arriving. I am sure i ovulate as my 21 day bloods confirmed that so I am not sure about this cycle.

Maybe December full of Christmas stress making everyone's cycle go nutty??? or we are now all in synch with each other:haha:


----------



## mk8

Hi mrs p! I found last cycle i didnt get a very long cycle on clomid either! In fact! It made me spot a day earlier before af at 11 dpo? I wonder whether it doesnt work for people who normally o on their own....hmmm....

I wonder whether it is a cm issue as everything else seems ok with you? Have u had that tested?


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> Hi mrs p! I found last cycle i didnt get a very long cycle on clomid either! In fact! It made me spot a day earlier before af at 11 dpo? I wonder whether it doesnt work for people who normally o on their own....hmmm....
> 
> I wonder whether it is a cm issue as everything else seems ok with you? Have u had that tested?

Hi MK, I am really worried about it being a cm problem but the FS hasn't mentioned testing that. It's the first thing im gonna ask him when i go back after the 6 months clomid. I usually have pre AF spotting but it was actually better this month, just a shorter Lp by a day. I O'd super early last cycle so am pleased with it overall I'm just not sure I wasn't ovulating before as only got tested the one month, so not convinced its gonna work for me :shrug: x


----------



## Trulyoo

So guess who showed up today? The miserable witch. I'm out girls. GL to the ladies still in the game!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo said:


> So guess who showed up today? The miserable witch. I'm out girls. GL to the ladies still in the game!

So sorry hun :hugs: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. Pinkish you know what today. Right in my usual window. I'm not surprised because we didn't have the ability to really try this month but I thought it could happen "when we least expect it." 

Now I need to get DH to get his lab work done so we can move forward with FS.

MrsP - 6 months of clomid with no mention of IUI?


----------



## Bean66

Truly - So sorry the evil witch got you. :wine: :hugs: 

MrsG - That that pinkish stuff doesn't turn in to anything and you get your BFP. FxD.

AFM - No AF yet. There is a chance I'm on my way to a BFP BUT It's only a slight chance. A did a blue dye Clearblue this morning and It had the faintest of faint lines. Almost not there. I know they are renown for false positive and evaps. I took an IC later in the day and that was a BFN. Although I'm trying to convince myself that I can tell where the line should be. That make sense. Tried to get a FRER today but couldn't. So we're not getting excited and keeping our fingers tightly crossed. The spotting has also started again a little but not as dark. Even if I do get a BFP I don't think it'll be a sticky bean. Only time will tell.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Bean66

MrsPTTC said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mrs p! I found last cycle i didnt get a very long cycle on clomid either! In fact! It made me spot a day earlier before af at 11 dpo? I wonder whether it doesnt work for people who normally o on their own....hmmm....
> 
> I wonder whether it is a cm issue as everything else seems ok with you? Have u had that tested?
> 
> Hi MK, I am really worried about it being a cm problem but the FS hasn't mentioned testing that. It's the first thing im gonna ask him when i go back after the 6 months clomid. I usually have pre AF spotting but it was actually better this month, just a shorter Lp by a day. I O'd super early last cycle so am pleased with it overall I'm just not sure I wasn't ovulating before as only got tested the one month, so not convinced its gonna work for me :shrug: xClick to expand...


MrsPTTC - When you say you're worried about CM do you mean cervical mucous? One way you can do a basic test is do a pH test of your fertile mucous. I think you can buy pH strips in pharmacies and if not definitely very easily on line.


----------



## mk8

Truly- I am so sorry that the cow dared to show. Good luck with your next cycle hun. In the meantime, go and enjoy a nice glass of wine, some sushi, cream cheese crackers and whatever it is you can't have once you get that baby bump!

MrsG- sorry pinkish stuff showed. Do as I suggest to Truly! Though wait until AF comes properly- just in case. Keeping some hope for you hun!

MrsP- Dont worry about having potentially unfertile CM, I hear that there are tonnes of things to help in that dept. Do you take FertileCM tablets? I have heard it does wonders but I havent seen it being sold in the Uk shops and I dont want to buy online unless its from a reputable site. Remember to drink plenty of water, esp on Clomid. 

Bean- OMG! Test again tomo. I have a good feeling about this for you. 2012 is great! Interesting about the strips to test the CM. I never knew they made those, will check it out. 

As for me, CD23 and I think around 9DPO. Boobs ache when I prod them, slightly more CM than a few days ago- usual signs I get pre-witch. I just hope that I am one of those women who doesnt really get symptoms before my BFP. Though deep down, I am not feeling this is the month. Trying to be positive, but its so tough!


----------



## Bean66

mk8 - HaHa that is what I do when the witch arrives eat everything I couldn't if I was pregnant. Makes me feel better! The strips aren't specifically for CM but you can use them for it. 

I hope the evil witch doesn't show for you and you get your BFP!! Fxd!


----------



## aleja

hi truly....not Aunty flo.....like the other girls have said have a nice glass of wine and some indulgence food to get you through.:hugs:

bean - the fact you got the slightest of lines may mean something... i really hope you get a positive. when will you test again?

MrsG- do you usually get pink stuff? this seems odd and not really AF at all.

i am still waiting but i think she will come today. i think this long cycle is stress related rather than bfp as we only bd'ed twice during what i thought was my fertile phase 

:dust:


----------



## mk8

tiny spots of blood (red) on toilet paper when i wipe- i had a mini joyful moment thinking it could implantation bleeding, then i realised i was a touch sore "down there" on the outside and think that when hubby and i last bd'd. i was a bit dry and i might have erm...hurt myself! i hope that it is indeed IB (doubtful though) but even if it isnt, i bloody (pun intended) well hope af doesnt arrive early!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

:witch:


----------



## mk8

the witch needs to be burned!!!!!!!!!!! hmpf


----------



## aleja

MrsG2010 said:


> :witch:

:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsG2010 said:


> MrsP - 6 months of clomid with no mention of IUI?

Yep it seems like the done thing in the UK. Lots of ladies seem to get pg 3-6 months into the Clomid so I'm quite happy. Apparently though if it doesnt work within 6 months then it's unlikely too _after _6 months, though not impossible. If you think about it, if you weren't O before then it's like starting TTC from scratch so you need to give it time :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> the witch needs to be burned!!!!!!!!!!! hmpf

:rofl: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw :hugs: girls. So sorry the :witch: is doing her rounds...


----------



## Sarahrn04

I have been in discussion with my OBGYN about getting pregnant well before we started trying. ( am a registered nurse, so I know a bit about anatomy and physiology....and I am Type A OCD planner lol )

We have basically determined that I am not O'ing. Although I had a +OPK for 6 days in a row, that most likely means my ovaries were producing tiny follicles and attempting to ovulate, but most likely did not. :cry: 

So My next step is a HSG (which I am not looking forward to), and my DH has to do a semen analysis. 

I know we haven't been trying for a very long time (6 months) but as I am sure you all can relate to, when you want something so much, and you can't make it happen, it is unbelievably frustrating! :hissy:

I wish for all of us some :bfp: SOON!


----------



## Sarahrn04

p.s.

@ GettingBroody, it's funny you mentioned temping and charting. When I was talking with my OB she said not to even bother with it. It just makes women crazy. Lol. You have to get at least 4 hours straight of sleep with no interruptions in order to get accurate results. The slightest disturbances throw off your sleep rhythms and will give you inaccurate results. I temped every morning and my temps were ALL over the place!


----------



## GettingBroody

I have to say I found temping very helpful at the start, most months I was able to see a clear pattern. Now that I have a fairly clear idea of what my cycle is like though I'm not bothering anymore :shrug:

Sorry if you've already said Sarah but have u had any bloodwork done to look into O? If not is there a reason your doctor is going straight to HSG?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
sarah i have heard lots of other gals say that their doctors tell them not to bother with the temps. i find it really tedious and now i am more confused than ever because according to my chart this month i didn't OV either. 
I tried to push my FS appt earlier but they have nothing available so we will be going in on the 18th Jan. Seems like forever. By then hopefully i will either have AF or a BFP which will mean i don't need an appt after all.

The witch still hasn't arrived. i am utterly worried. my cycle is officially the longest it has been in the last 18 months. i will have another HPT this afternoon but in my heart i know i am not pregnant just stressed!:wacko:

Mrs P lend me some of your positivity!!! i need it right now!!!!:haha:


----------



## Sarahrn04

I have had blood work that shows my hormone levels, and thyroid function is normal. Based on the blood work I think they are assuming that I have the ability to O but something isn't working... I think they are going to the HSG to makes sure everything is open before we start Clomid. No sense in doing that if the highway is blocked! lol :dohh:


----------



## MrsG2010

Monday morning for me gals. CD3. Doing a lot better this month than last month. Last month I was IRRITABLE for like a week when AF arrived. This month, I'm like eh that sucks and moved on to the new month.

DH and I paid for a couple months at the gym. I'm going to TRY to shift my focus to getting myself healthier. Those of you who have been around this thread from the beginning know that I say this a lot. HAHAHA But I mean it!!! I just did my BMI 26.8. I want to get that down. (I just did the BMI for my wedding day in Oct 2010 and it was 21.9. For some reason TTC is making me gain weight!)

Plus I've totally slacked on taking prenatal vitamins. I need to get back into that again. I also took my temp this morning. I know some of you gals say temping sucks (haha) and my own dr. told me I didn't need to bother but I'm doing it anyway. I like having something to look at.

I brought up DH getting a second SA done. He still doesn't want to do it or pay for it. My doctor's nurse told me to just get him to do the blood work (they wont treat us without the blood work) and let the doctor talk to him about the SA. So I guess that's what I'll do. Stubborn DH.

I got a bill for my HSG. My copay was $250. Errgh. I hate paying for medical bills when I already have health insurance. I'm jealous of people who can get their baby here for free. haha Am I the only one who is freaking out about the cost of this fertility stuff?

Hope you ladies are all off to a good start this week.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi ladies! 

Well, since AF came I have had no PMS symptoms. I think that cream really helped with it after all. 

MrsG, I can definitely sympathize regarding the costs of fertility treatment. I think women rarely talk about that aspect because women would do anything and go to great lengths in their TTC journey. But the truth is that it is indeed very expensive. Many of my friends have to pay 100% out of pocket whereas I have to pay 50%. It's very rare here in the states that fertility treatment is covered 100%. I think some military or government plans cover everything. Anyway, even with my 50%, the HSG cost me about $500. It's a blow, but honestly, I would pay it again to have a piece of mind.

So girls, we had dinner over the weekend with a couple who have been trying for over 2.5 years. She's 37, blood tests all good, and recently underwent laproscopy to remove some fribroids. She told me that her doctor wants her to move foward with IUI. I asked her if she was going to take clomid too, and she said her FS didn't believe in Clomid and just wants to do IUI! ..........Uhh, What???? IUI with without Clomid is just like trying naturally IMO. Perhaps the only advantage would be if your CM is an issue, which perhaps is the case with women in their 30's and as they age so then with IUI you just bypass CM. For example, I know I don't have much CM anymore as I age. Dry as the desert. LOL. Anyway, what do you girls think about this? Do you think IUI could be done without clomid and would it better your chances at all? My doctor proposed IUI but only with Clomid protocol. She wants to make sure there is a good egg ready for sure.


----------



## MrsG2010

Truly, first I'm hearing of IUI w/o Clomid. I thought every doctor went straight to Clomid as the answer.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I've not heard of that either, clomid can increase your follies, improve your eggs & help you O earlier so would've thought it would be beneficial! :shrug:. Are you having to pay for the IUI? x


----------



## Delilah8

Hi ladies! :wave: Ive been lurking and waiting to see a BFP here any day now! 

Aleja, Im so very sorry about your furbaby. My dogs mean the world to me and were especially comforting while TTC so my heart really goes out to you. 

MrsG, I had to comment on you saying TTC is making you gain weight because I felt the exact same way! I was never overweight, but I felt like TTC took a strange toll on my body and I was not in my best shape at all. Not sure if being slightly blue all the time was the cause.

Im 8 weeks now and had our first appt. yesterday and got to see that the baby is actually in there and hear the heartbeat. Everything is looking great and baby even wiggled around a little bit! :wohoo: Im not typically a happy crier, but I was so happy and relieved that I cried. It was pretty amazing and Im so hopeful for everyone here to have that moment soon too. I think we all appreciate it just a little bit more when it happens. 

I thought Id just say that I never had any symptoms that I was pregnant other than the HPT and blood test saying that I was. I felt like my exact same self until a week or more after that.

Reading some of the doctor stuff makes me extremely thankful my doctor was so aggressive. We did not go straight to Clomid, but I took femara and follistim which I think did something similar. I did not get more follicles/eggs, but it definitely increased the health of the existing egg, which I believe is why Im pregnant now.

Truly, has that couple just recently been seeking help? I guess in my experience with the FS, I find it shocking that you could be trying 2.5 years and not have already done an IUI? I think that avenue should have been explored a long time ago, especially since she is already 37 now. Id be seeking a second opinion ASAP if I were them!

I hope it's okay if I check in from time to time. Keep staying strong ladies, Im still thinking of you and sending :dust:


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Delilah!!! So glad to hear from you. It's pretty surreal that you are already 8 weeks. It's so wonderful, I can only dream. You make me want to start the IUI more quickly than planned!

MrsP, our IUI requires clomid, 2 ultrasounds, and a trigger shot so she said after insurance coverage, my out of pocket will be about $700 a cycle. So, we are going to plan for that when we are ready. I think I'll give it one or two more cycles, and then I'm going for it!

I'm was totally shocked when that couple told me that her FS didn't believe in Clomid even after 2.5 years of ttc! I told her to go to another doctor and get a second opinion because it may be just a waste to do IUI alone at this stage! Well, it goes to show you that not all doctors are made the same!

Hi MrsG!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey delilah. Please do stop by and give updates. 8 weeks already! Other peoples pregnancies fly by. 

$700 after insurance? My ob/gyn gave me impression iui's cost under $500 w/o insurance. Might be the trigger shots that add to it. Since it looks im on the road to iui I need to learn this stuff. Ugh! (But I am grateful it's an option)


----------



## MrsG2010

Continuing from above. Things I need to learn about: clomid, iui, trigger shots. I think trigger shots optional but beneficial? I have not had any problems w tests. Except my late ovulation/long cycles. Seems like clomid is perfect for that. Then DH and his "normal" but slow progressive sperm might benefit from iui. Seems like we are good candidates. Need to get this show on the road.


----------



## Delilah8

MrsG, I'll just tell you what I know in case it helps you or anyone else.

The IUI itself was less than $500, but with the ultrasound monitoring, drugs and shots I think $700 was the total Truly was referring to. For us, the procedures cost surprisingly less than anticipated, but I had to pay for the drugs out of pocket, although overall it all cost less than we expected.

In my experience it was like this. On CD 3 I went in and had an ultrasound where they counted my follicles. Then you will starting taking your meds in the following days, depending what you are taking the days and dosage will vary on your doctors plan. I did not feel any side effects from my meds. Then on CD12 I went back and had another ultrasound to see how many follicles were still there and if any were mature. If there are mature ones (big enough) then they gave me a trigger shot and the next day IUI.

I didn't think of the trigger shot as optional and the doctor never said it was. In fact I liked that aspect a lot because it really took the element of timing out of things and no question as to whether I ovulated or not. You will definitely ovulate in a certain window of time after the shot so it takes the guess work out of things. Same thing with the IUI, although we supplemented by baby dancing on our own too - with doctors orders to do so. 

If anything was optional for us, it was the IUI. Our doctor told us we could just baby dance at home since DH is fine, but that in her experience every little thing increases the chances and in her experience couples who tried at home first ended up coming in for the IUI typically so we just went straight for it. However, if your DH's sperm are a little slow then I'd definitely do the IUI. 

And just a personal note, looking back a lot of these things sounded *very* scary to me. IUI sounded so serious and like this big deal. While it was, it was also very easy and not scary at all and took seriously under 3 minutes. I don't know how to explain it, just that I had gotten myself pretty worked up about these major steps, but the reality was a lot less scary and just that little boost of help could be all anyone needs. 

I don't mean to be preachy or anything, just thought I'd share what I learned pretty recently going through it all.


----------



## Trulyoo

Delilah is spot on! Thanks for sharing your experience, it will be so helpful to us girls. You're in the US just like me and the protocol you went through is exactly what my FS proposed to me. 

IUI itself is only a couple hundred dollars, but each ultra sound is about $100, then Clomid costs, and then trigger shot (I think you need just one, but it's about $100 too). So probably the whole thing is about $500-$700 give or take, but that's after my insurance pays 50%.

Oh and I dont think trigger shot is optional either.......gotta make sure the follicle ruptures in time for IUI.

Delilah!!!! You really make me want to do it now! LOL


----------



## Bean66

MrsG - The cost you guys pay make's me very thankful for the NHS. Everyone should be entitled to free healthcare.

Truly - That is strange to not use clomid (or something) with IUI. My SIL had IUI and had injectables. They do IVF next cycle.


So it seems I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:. Disappointed but taking it well. I had a feeling straight away that it wasn't going to be a sticky bean and haven't accepted that I was. Seen GP today who was overly caution and knew nothing about gynae but was very helpful. 

She wouldn't let me leave until she was sure I was no longer getting + tests. She was concerned about ectopic. Due to spotting I've been having and shortiss LP she is sending me for blood work and scans. The witch hit full force and very evilly this afternoon. Never known cramps like it. So I go for Cd2 tests tomorrow. Then I have to go in for results and she'll order scans and she wants me to have cd21 tests. I tried to explain than I sometimes don'r O until then but she didn't get the connection. Said to get them done around day 21 so I think I'll go around 6/7 dpo. At least this way if I have low progesterone I'll know sooner rather than later.

I have also decided (and I hope I can keep to this) not to test before AF is at least 5 days late and I'm not going to use IC's or any other sensitive test. In fact I'm only going to use digitals. If it doesn't say pregnant I'm not. Now lets see how long that lasts.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Bean, I'm so sorry hun :hugs2: but it's a very sensible approach you're taking, I don't blame you. I use IC's for the very opposite reason, because I've never been pregnant I would prefer to know if I had a chemical to know that our egg & sperm can meet, IYKWIM? But I'm sure if I experienced a chemical then I would stop testing like you! They say you're extra fertile the cycle after an MC so FX'd for you it'll happen straight away :thumbup:.

Delilah that was a very informative post - thank you! :flower: 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending loads of :hugs: Bean.


----------



## Trulyoo

Sorry bean.....


----------



## Bean66

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw Bean, I'm so sorry hun :hugs2: but it's a very sensible approach you're taking, I don't blame you. I use IC's for the very opposite reason, because I've never been pregnant I would prefer to know if I had a chemical to know that our egg & sperm can meet, IYKWIM? But I'm sure if I experienced a chemical then I would stop testing like you! They say you're extra fertile the cycle after an MC so FX'd for you it'll happen straight away :thumbup:.
> 
> Delilah that was a very informative post - thank you! :flower:
> 
> x

THanks ladies.

I know what you mean MrsP and it's one of the reasons I have taken it well. At least we know our plumbing is working. But next time I can't go through 3 days of line agonising. I'll let fate take it's course.


----------



## mk8

Brown spotting so af is def coming. I don't know why but this cycle has hit me hard. Cycle 14, 13 months, second on clomid and no bfp ever. I was so hopeful and I'm now locked in the ladies cubicle feeling upset. The thing that gets me is that nobody seems to be helping. My doc won't refer me for an hsg until we have been trying for two yrs and its all to do with costs. Some areas in the uk refer u for an hsg after a year so I'm feeling really angry right now. Whilst they may not pay for ivf (if required), I'd expect the initial tests to be done. Ive been pretty relaxed in the last 6 months, a few down moments but today this has hit me badly. I got it into my head this was my cycle. I've found clomid hasnt done anything except made my Pms stronger.


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Bean. :hugs: 

Delilah,thanks for the information. I'm going to share it with my DH. We (briefly) talked last night. He seems to want to keep trying naturally. I asked him how long before he wanted to move on with medical assistance and he said he didn't know. I didn't want to pressure him as I'm willing to keep trying naturally. But if ... I don't know... At the 1 1/2 year mark (April-May) I may like to move on. So I don't want to push him. DH is the type of guy who needs to arrive at his own conclusions! haha So I'm thinking if he understands more what IUI is... then maybe he'll grow more comfortable with it. 

I also told him I'd like to have more than 1 before I'm 35. So we'll probably have to go "back to back." He agreed. 

First step - I need him to at least go get his blood work done. He said "probably" next week. Then second step - Maybe I could check in w/ the doctor. Get our options. Likely the dr. is going to push for DH to do another SA. But maybe he'll give me his plan for me and the costs, etc. based on the first SA. The more information I have, the better I'll feel. 

Is it true that women can only take Clomid for 6 cycles in a lifetime? Did I read that somewhere? If not, maybe I can try Clomid for a few cycles without IUI. Like some of you ladies are doing. ??? 

It seems the majority of us have now moved forward with FS. I wish there was an easier way to summarize us so I could keep track. haha


----------



## Bean66

Mk8 :hugs: I am so sorry. You're not out yet. Many women get brown spotting at AF time and actually get a BFP. I have seen women on here think they had AF then get symptoms and test and realise than it wasn't the witch after all. 

What dose clomid are you on? This is only your second cycle on it. Remember so many things have to go right. Next cycle will be the one. Sending you positive vibes.

Are you in the UK? Where about? Could you see a different doctor? It sucks that they wont do a HSG yet.

Thanks MrsG - I've not read that you are limited to 6 rounds of clomid but I have read that if you haven't got pregnant in 6 cycles it'd probably not going to work for you.


----------



## mk8

I'm back and have read all the posts I missed.

Bean- in so sorry. There you are comforting me when it ought to be the other way round. I hope you and mr bean are doing ok considering. Big virtual hug!

Mrsg- hopefully iui won't be required for you! I think waiting for the 18 month mark makes sense. 

My hubby seems quite gung ho on the iui, or as he calls it "the turkey baster" method. But first is hsg. I'm in Surrey by the way bean and my pct won't fund it until its been two yrs of TTC, ridiculous! I'm seeing my doc next thurs, day 7/8 so unlikely I will get to book it in this next cycle (had to be done on cd10 I think). The cycle after I'm on holiday so it will have to be march. 

I hope we all get our long awaited bfps in time for valentines day girls!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Mk8 - I think the clomid will work for you. Have you tried acupuncture? I'm having it. Can't tell if it's helping as I'm doing so many things but helps me feel better generally and my cycles are more stable than they were.

What does surry pct offer? My bro is in Devon, they get 4 rounds IUI and 1 round IVF. 

I managed to get early bloods due to spotting. Otherwise I'd have to wait until the 1 year mark.

Right let's get some love babies, being on the Februray BFP's!!


----------



## mk8

Hi bean, no iui and no ivf in my pct apparently. Tbh, I might prefer to go private anyway as the waiting list can be long and I'm 32 this yr. not ancient but time is ticking.


----------



## Bean66

mk8 said:


> Hi bean, no iui and no ivf in my pct apparently. Tbh, I might prefer to go private anyway as the waiting list can be long and I'm 32 this yr. not ancient but time is ticking.

It's so mean that the different PCTs can offer different things. I hope the clomid works for you next cycle and you don't even have to think about IUI.

Fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi mk. Our posts posted nearly at the same time this morning. Hope you are feeling better now.

Bean, I looked it up. According to www.drugs.com clomid not recommended long-term and then it says not for more than 6 cycles.

https://www.drugs.com/pro/clomid.html#Precautions


----------



## Bean66

Wow! It has a lot of warnings! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trulyoo

mk8 said:


> Hi bean, no iui and no ivf in my pct apparently. Tbh, I might prefer to go private anyway as the waiting list can be long and I'm 32 this yr. not ancient but time is ticking.

:haha:

I wish I was 32! Birthday is in a couple weeks and I'm turning 34!!!EEEKKK.Now that's ancient! LOL


----------



## mk8

Heheh. Truly, now you have got the all clear on yOur tests, what's your next plan of action?


----------



## Trulyoo

hi mK8, well this month will be cycle 10 for us. I'm thinking to give it 2 more cycles before I move on with clomid and IUI. I'm becoming more patient with it now. I've got lots of new year resolutions to tend to and is keeping me busy. Of course, ttc is always priority but I'm glad I'm not obsessing anymore.


----------



## MrsG2010

Im with you truly. Not obsessing at the moment but aware that could change. Im hoping while im distracted with life it'll happen.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies i have been lurking lately as i don't have much to add...i am still waiting for AF. CD43 now and 2 BPN.. Completely confused. Going to doctor today to get a blood test. It is a cruel twist of fate i think as I was so looking forward to my 'No stress January' but none of that happened. 
My FS appt next week cannot come fast enough now.

Bean, I am so sorry about your chemical. You were close this month so next month may be the one now you know its possible.

MK, keep your chin up girl. I does feel hard but if clomid doesn't work there is so many other options and you are only a youngling in the scheme of things. Even it if does end up IVF or other procedures the fact you have age on your side will make a difference.

Truly i with you! i am already 34 and feeling like the ancient mariner:haha:
GL with your new years resolutions. i too am finding it hard to stay distracted now that my cycle has gone mad


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Aleja! We missed you! 

Being late with BFN is always stressful, but at the same time hopeful. Last cycle, I was really close to getting a blood test because I was starting to mistrust the HPT's. But, in the end the HPT won because AF showed up. I really hope you get a BFP with the blood test Aleja. Maybe your fur baby is watching over you and make it happen! Sometimes, AF is late due to travels as well. When I got married and went on my honeymoom, my cycle was the longest ever even though I was pretty relaxed!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi:

Trulyoo, with regards to what you were saying about the IUI without clomid, I just thought I'd share as I just realised, a lady on another group got her bfp on the 2nd UN-MEDICATED IUI! x


----------



## MrsG2010

I was going to mention to you ladies that there are a few bnb groups for women with unmedicated IUIs. Who knew?!

Aleja, Thanks for letting us know how you're doing, I was wondering. I hope you get some good news.:thumbup:


----------



## Trulyoo

I think the non medicated iui's are probably for women that are perfectly fine and have little cm or their DH has low numbers. Iui procedure would wash out weak sperm and concentrate the strong one and deliver them right to the promise land! Still, in the case of my friend who is 37 and have been trying for 2.5 years, I think it's almost irresponsible of him not to be more aggressive. She even feels like the iui alone would be a waste of money without the clomid.


----------



## Bean66

Thank Aleja. Late AF and BFP must be frustrating! Do you know when you O'd? There is a lady who had negative HPT and a blood test after being a week late then had a blood test a few weeks later and BFP! Now 10 weeks! Anything is possible! Fingers crossed.

Truly, that happened to me. Went on holiday and started trying that month, AF never showed, I was convinced I was pregnant. It was before I started monitoring O and obviously the long haul flights messed with my O.

Is your friend going to request a second opinion?


----------



## mk8

Morning ladies, well morning my time here in the uk anyway! 

Hope today is filled with optimism for us all! I've been thinking about all our TTC journeys... 

Truly, mrs g and mrs p, do you ladies use preseed or conceive plus? You all seem to be ovulating and your checks have indicated everything is ok so maybe the issue could be that the cm isn't as friendly to the spermies? Just thinking about what could work for you. 

Bean- have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? It's meant to be good for people who have become pregnant on their own before.

Aleja, hope you're doing ok. What's plan b? 

As for me, 13months TTC and on to cycle 15 (oh my!), cycle 2 of clomid! Seeing my gp next thurs as he wanted me to go back after 2-3 months. I'm not monitored in clomid so I wonder what he will suggest next. He said no hsg until June (due to cost cuts in state healthcare) so I'm contemplating on requesting a referral for a private hsg. My concern is that by going private now it would mean that any future treatment would have to be paid for by me- laps, iui, ivf etc. I've heard this can be the case. I think I'd prob end up paying for ivf if required as the wait list is too long. But I'm annoyed at potentially having to pay for a lap if required. Sigh...


----------



## Bean66

GOOD MORNING!!! I'm awake in bed and watching one born every minute!! Meant to be going for a run, cleaning and doing my accounts!! 

Yeah I have done SMEP a couple of times. Good suggestion. I am planning on returning to it again this cycle. Each cycle for the last 3 O have moved forward by 1 day so fingers crossed it will again.

I'm not sure re the private/NHS thing. I think every PCT is different. I know that for my Bro and SIL they could go private for IVF and top up what the NHS gives them, which I think is £4000. They have decided to just use the NHS this time and if it doesn't work then go private. It sucks that what is on offer for different PCTs is different. Have you tried acupuncture? 
I think your suggestion of conceive plus/preseed is a good one. I have even read you can use actual egg whites!!


----------



## mk8

Not tried acupuncture but thinking about it even if for stress and my tight neck and shoulders. Just not sure how to find a good one, I'm going to ask my gp for info. 

I love one born every minute!!!! 

I have heard of using egg whites but I'm staying away for fear of an infection! I would personally urge you all to stay away too. Bean- what has your doc suggested? Do you chart and know your luteal phase?


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I wouldn't use egg whites either.

You in surrey? Where abouts? I'll see if I can find any recommendations. I might know someone.

Yeah I chart. My LP is usually 10 days but with the chemical was 13 days and 13 days the cycle before with natural (USP) progesterone. I take B100 and vitex. Last cycle (chemical one), I spotted a bit everyday from O which is why the GP is doing blood work and a scan.

We've only been formally trying for 5 cycles. And only managed to bd at the right times 3 times. In overall terms I'm a newbie. I was on the pill for 12 years and it's been taking my body a while to find its balance again. I thought it was ok until I started using OPKs and temping. I track cm/cp also so hopefully won't miss O again. You can see my charts from my sig.


----------



## Sarahrn04

:witch: on Wednesday....Grrrr

But on a surprising note I only had a 30 day cycle which os unheard of for me! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsG2010

I have never used preseed or conceive plus. Ive talked about it a lot and looked it up online a lot. For some odd reason I'm worried if I do anything other than natural that I'm going to have a miscarriage and it'll be my fault. ?!?! But then if any of you said that I'd say - It's not your fault!!!

Side note, I had a postcoital test where they looked at my cm. Said it was good!

I don't want to point fingers (haha) but I think the problem is my long/slightly irregular cycles (30-39 days range in the last year) and DH's "stuff". His #'s were normal but nothing too exciting. In fact, I remember his motility being all slow-progressive. Like 70% slow-progressive and 30% non-progressive. I'd be very interested to see his second SA and compare the results (from May 2011) but he won't go. (yet)

I'm so interested to read about your guys NHS stuff. Very different from our system. I'm also interested in the fact that it matters about where you live. Couldn't people move to an area that covers their medical problem?!

Sarahrn - Sorry! :( Ugh!

MK - So you are ttc 13 months and on cycle 15. I am ttc 14 full months (in month 15) and on cycle 13!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Sarah :hugs:

MK, I'm in the UK & got a HSG no bother, the post code lottery sucks :growlmad:. Yes I've used since the beginning pre-seed, then switched to conceive plus & back to pre-seed from this cycle. I would give it a break as I think sometimes its good to change things around, however I ALWAYS need lube to BD & the clomid has dried me out even more so. Perhaps cm is the problem but I hope not, I don't want assisted conception if I can help it.

I'm just watching OBEM now, though not had any births yet. I defo want a water birth, looks much more relaxing! :flower: x


----------



## mk8

Hey mrsp, after how many cycles did you get an hsg? And where did you get preseed? I can't find that anywhere. Hopefully clomid will do wonders for you. Do you drink lots to help with cm? 

Surprisingly, clomid makes me wetter! Not that it helps as still no bfp but I don't get why it does that. Hmmm


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well my HSG was in August I think which would have been 11 months. Are you seeing a FS or is it your GP who said no? My FS said my GP referred me too soon but seeing as I was there they would go ahead with the usual tests. I'm surprised you have been prescribed clomid without checking your tubes are not a problem :shrug:. I get pre-seed from Amazon hun, I don't think you can buy it in any shops over here. I wish clomid would make me wetter! :dohh:. Do you mean drink water? I don't really like water that much so add juice to it, but don't drink loads but I know I should. It shouldn't matter if I've added juice to it I guess?? I'm taking EPO & from last month upped the dosage. It says 50mg on the bottle but that's for your ordinary Joe Bloggs taking it. I've read you need to take 150-300mg (I think) in order to get CM results, so last cycle started 150mg. I do feel wetter at the minute actually, but whether it'll improve my EWCM is another thing! x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
sarah - sorry for your AF but the 30 day cycle sounds great. i am a little envious as 30 day cycles for me are very rare. Hope they stay that way for you.
:flower:
ATM: i went to the doctor yesterday for blood test. Still no AF. Another negative on the doctor's urine test now waiting for beta results. i am not holding my breath but i am worried about what could be going on ....cysts? i know stress can be a factor but i think i have felt more stressed during other months. However maybe it has something to do with my doggy's death too:shrug:


----------



## Sarahrn04

Aleja - Tell me about it! My last two cycles were 60 and 80 days. This is like a Miracle..if only it had been a BFP miracle!


----------



## Bean66

Sarah - sorry the witch got you. 60/80day cycles sound awful. I get frustrated that I have to wait until cd18-20 to O.

Aleja - fingers crossed it's your BFP being shy. Go you know when you O'd? There a couple of random things that I've heard are good for cysts if it is but I don't think it will be. It's very possible that O was delayed because if grief. :hugs: 

MrsP - my EPO is 1000mg. You only take it until O. You could add a little fruit juice to water but I'd avoid anything with added sugar or artificial sweeteners. You can get your water through drinking tea. Not black tea but herbal teas - peppermint etc. or there fertility blends in the Internet.

Haha OBEM, def water birth for me too. The contrast between that and the other women was nuts. Had a chat with DH last night who is very squeamish that he should watch at least 1 episode to prepare himself. We've already decided my mum will need to be there as he may just pass out. 

AFM - cd6 and just waiting. Gonna do SMEP this cycle. I'm bad an panicking I'm gonna miss O so end up bding too much. Last cycle only bd'd day before and day of +OPK in fertile period. I'm starting to realise that more isn't always better. Gonna use conceive plus and softcups too.


----------



## mk8

Hi bean, yes, sometimes I also wonder whether more is not great either. Dh and I bd every other day through the whole cycle and start quite early on. His spermies are good but progressive motility is 50%. Do this cycle, we are going to bd with 2 days gap of no action then three days over o date. A lot over o date but hopefully the supply of spermies would have grown. Has you dh had a sperm analysis done?


----------



## Bean66

No he hasn't. We're hoping there is no prob but got him on vit C, zinc and selenium. Your plan sounds like a good one. Think it's good to bd regularly for quality sperm but need plenty of time to rebuild stocks! I'm getting better at identifying fertile time so hopefully won't panic this cye and not bd too much too soon.


----------



## mk8

Rant alert- friend who knows we are TTC emailed our group of friends about meeting for dinner. I said cool and asked what everybody wanted so we can choose a suitable resto. I said I'm not fussy but wanna eat well for my ski trip next month and ive put on weight. She replied with "maybe you're pregnant"... Well of course! What pregnant woman won't go skiing???? How did she make that link? She also asked hubby and I last month if we were going to have kids when we visited our friends and their newborn. She knows we are trying! Why ask in front of everybody? We have been friends for yrs and she means no harm but it infuriates me. If we have something to announce, we will announce it. Until then, I wish people would back off!


----------



## Bean66

Rants are good for you. I don't think people really understand. I know I didn't before TTC. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bean66 said:


> Sarah - sorry the witch got you. 60/80day cycles sound awful. I get frustrated that I have to wait until cd18-20 to O.
> 
> Aleja - fingers crossed it's your BFP being shy. Go you know when you O'd? There a couple of random things that I've heard are good for cysts if it is but I don't think it will be. It's very possible that O was delayed because if grief. :hugs:
> 
> MrsP - my EPO is 1000mg. You only take it until O. You could add a little fruit juice to water but I'd avoid anything with added sugar or artificial sweeteners. You can get your water through drinking tea. Not black tea but herbal teas - peppermint etc. or there fertility blends in the Internet.
> 
> Haha OBEM, def water birth for me too. The contrast between that and the other women was nuts. Had a chat with DH last night who is very squeamish that he should watch at least 1 episode to prepare himself. We've already decided my mum will need to be there as he may just pass out.
> 
> AFM - cd6 and just waiting. Gonna do SMEP this cycle. I'm bad an panicking I'm gonna miss O so end up bding too much. Last cycle only bd'd day before and day of +OPK in fertile period. I'm starting to realise that more isn't always better. Gonna use conceive plus and softcups too.


Thanks bean, I drink a lot of green tea anyway. Will just have to force myself to drink water. I stop my EPO at ov too :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey mk - that sounds really annoying. I know people don't really "understand" if they don't have to ltttc but... I think they should realize anyway. I know long before we were ttc and I knew a friend of mine was having trouble, I was sensitive to the subject. (She went on to have IVF and now has 1 year old twin boys.)

Anyway, as for me CD11. Normal ovulation for me is CD17-22 window. 

If you're wondering how I'm doing w/ my "getting healthy" plan... ehhh I went to the gym twice last week. But I'm still at the same weight. So this week I aim to do better!! However, I did go and get more prenatal vitamins. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ladies I have a new strategy this month to hopefully overcome my lack of EWCM!! I read the other day if the CM is hostile then the :spermy: can only live 20mins! :saywhat:. So...I insert pre-seed into me, DH deposits into a softcup, I then add more pre-seed to the swimmers & put the softcup in, then I O! I've read an artifical insemination thread and it seems they have better luck than doing it "the old fashioned way" :rofl: x


----------



## Bean66

Ha ha MrsP - love it!!

MrsG we O at similar times. My healthy plan isn't going to well either. Was meant to go running this morning but it was far too cold!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. I was looking at some threads on bnb last night. (I'm now addicted to reading old IUI threads.) Anyway, one of my old threads popped up on my subscribed list. It was a testing thread from April 2011 - we were counting the amount of BFPs in that month. Anyway, yesterday one of the girls posted in there updating that she was due any day. I was like oh good for her! So I started looking through some of the posts and the signatures and I started noticing A LOT of the girls from that thread are either in their 3rd trimester or giving birth now or in some cases already have babies! Made me realize how long I've been at this. :nope:

Anyway CD12 for me. I don't know why but I don't think we're going to conceive naturally. I have this feeling that DH 70% slow-progressive swimmers aren't making it there and maybe my egg that takes 20 days to get going isn't really that great either. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Bean - I didn't go to the gym last night either. No excuse. Here's the problem (or my excuse) - i want to go w/ DH but he keeps working late. Anyway, I think I just need to go straight from work. That's where I'm going wrong. 

MrsP- How come you are taking EPO? My friend sent me a text yesterday (She's 38 weeks) and said I should google EPO and fertility and that I should take it. She said it says she can take it to get labor going??


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

MrsG - Sorry this is such a long journey for you. I know you'll get there in the end and the wait will be worth it. I think you're right re: exercise. I need to start going first thing in the morning otherwise I just find excuses.

I was taking EPO for CM (you only take to O) but I was concerned it was delaying O. I don't think it was.

So I got my blood results back for my cd2 tests. My serum sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) is a bit high and my free androgen index is low. Saw doctor because I couldn't wait until monday. She didn't really seem to understand but decided she wasn't worried as my testosterone isn't high. I think she is right. I have read that birth control can cause high SHBG. Bloody pill! She has given me referral for 'cd21' tests and for an ultrasound. I hoping to be pregnant before the referral comes through. Here's hoping!!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - I was on that thread too! Popped up in my subscription yesterday as well. Seems like a lifetime ago at this stage! :sleep:

So, af arrived on time last week :growlmad: Finally sent our referral letter into the FS yesterday (been intending to do it for aaages but kept saying "Oh we'll just try one more month..." - I'm the worlds worst procratinator! :dohh:) Hopefully DH will get an apt for testing soon and then I suppose we'll see what they say and take it from there. It's the only fertility centre in the area though so not sure if there'll be a big waiting list...hopefully not! At this stage I'm coming round to the idea that I don't think this is going to happen for us without some help, kind of takes the pressure off a little bit...(although it didn't stop me getting my hopes up in the last 2ww as always!)

Hope you are all well today! :dust:

P.S. What's going on with my ticker?! :wacko: (edit: oh, seems to have fixed itself! :thumbup:)


----------



## MrsG2010

Gettingbroody, when do you expect to hear back?


----------



## Trulyoo

I wonder how Aleja is doing? Last post, she was awaiting beta. Hope she's okay....


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsG, its to improve ewcm amongst other things, the reason you stop at ovulation is cos it can cause uterine contractions, hence why your friend is trying it lol. I don't think its made any difference since I upped my dosage but maybe it takes a few months :shrug:.

I went through that a few months ago, checking threads to see how far along people were & who got bfps since. I might do it again as most of them will have bambinos by now.

I feel better this month doing the inseminating, I think it helps trying something new :flower: x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,

hope you are all well. I didn't post for a few days as i was in limbo and in long cycle hell. 

As it turns out I wasn't pregnant (blood test negative) I was merely having a long stressful cycle. And the irony is that I got AF yesterday just before my first official FS appt!!!! How's that for timing?????? I have never been so relived to see good ol Aunt Flo. 

I must admit that i was hopeful that it was a shy BFP but not to be. 

So I have started the process that some of you are already on - no mucking about. DH and I had more blood tests, and booked in for HSG next week and another ultrasound. DH finally having a SA next week too. All will be revealed within a few weeks at our follow up appointment. I am coming to terms with the fact we will probably need help to get our baby. In the waiting room there were a few other couples sitting there and I wondered what their stories where too....

The doc didn't seem at all fussed about my long cycle. He said it was a common story he hears from women whenever they are about to have an appt at the clinic. He said the fibroid I have (he looked at the xrays) shouldn't be having any affect as it is in a 'good location' as far as fibroids go but he ordered another ultrasound just in case it has grown or there is more of them.

Mrs G when you got the HSG done, what was it like? was it painful? 

Gals, I really wish you all some extra baby dust for this year. I am feeling more optimistic today and I am hopeful we will all be mothers in the future
:dust::hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Aleja - glad the witch got you - in the nicest possible way! Sounds like the FS was helpful. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Trulyoo - how are you?

GettingBroody - hope the referral doesn't take too long. Though fingers crossed you get your BFP before you get there!

MrsP - how are the softcups. We use them but after bding. Do like not having the leakage.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, great news about your appointment! I hope it gets you some answers :hugs:. I had a HSG & it wasnt that painful, but I think it depends on whether you are blocked or not as to how painful it is. Good luck x


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Gettingbroody, when do you expect to hear back?

Well, the letter should have arrived to them yesterday morning so I'm kinda hoping to hear something this week or next but who knows :shrug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just noticed that all our "30-ish and TTC" siggies have vanished! Wonder why?!


----------



## mk8

So they have getting broody... Hmmmm

Broody- good luck with speedy results!

Aleja- look at you mrs pro activity on the testing front! Go you and your mister!! Hope everything goes well with your hsg and all your tests. 

How is everybody else doing? 

I'm on cycle 3 of clomid. Day erm... 8! Hubby and I have decided to not go nuts on the bd front until day 13, expect to ov around day 13-15 so going to bd everyday then! Saw docs today (he told me to return after 2-3 cycles). I intended to go in there and demand an hsg in mar but he suggested it before I did! He told me to take one more cycle of clomid and if that doesn't work, to return to him for a referral for an hsg. He said if everything is ok, the Nhs (uk state healthcare) won't do anything else but if there is a problem, they will fix it via surgery. Gosh I hope it doesn't get to that stage!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bean66, soft cups going great so far! :thumbup: I've used them after :sex: for about 8 months now with no BFP but I am praying it works the insemination way. I've just been speaking to an old TTC buddy on here who is due this month, and you'll never guess, she did it exactly the same way! They didn't DTD at all that month, only got DH to ejeculate into the softcup and insterted it making sure the "pool" was touching her cervix, which is what I'm doing, and hey presto!!! I hope I'm not going to be let down as it's given me some hope doing things differently.

MK - what do you mean the NHS have said they won't do anything? Do you mean you're not eligible for IUI or IVF??? 

x


----------



## mk8

hey mrs p, thats right, if it is a case of unexplained, my pct wont give me any iui or ivf sessions on nhs. so it will have to be a case of saving hard! not sure if they do find something wrong though. 

girls, i went for a reflexology session today and the lady said it is best to have spermies inside you 72 hrs before o. really??? i thought it was the day before?


----------



## MrsPTTC

How old are you MK? It's free for me, criteria under 40 & childless. Pathetic postcode lottery, it stinks! That seems to match what my FS said, he reckons by the time you get + opk its too late & you need as many sperm there ready & waiting as possible x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies, just thought I'd poke my head in and say hello. I hope you all are doing well....I'm just waiting for ovulation any day now.....


----------



## Sarahrn04

Hi Ladies! Just got my DH's semen analysis results and everything checked out very well! :thumbup:

So apparently it's all my fault...lol :dohh:

It is a relief to at least know that we have good and plentiful swimmers...now if we could only give them something to swim to! 

On CD 8 now and AF is just wrapping up. Will start checking OPK's tomorrow and get to work! I have an appointment on the 31st to start Clomid if this cycle does not give me a :bfp: !!!!


I wish for luck and baby dust for all of us!


----------



## mk8

Im 31 hun... Its all to do with where i live...sigh

Good luck truly!


----------



## Kftrouble

I am 31 and have been ttc #1 for 8 months now. I am over weight and have an under active thyroid but never thought it would take this long. I am due to O any day now so hoping this may be the cycle though some days its very hard to stay positive. I never realized the emotional roller coaster this would cause!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome!!! :hi: 
Sending loads of :dust: your way. Hope u get your :bfp: soon and while you're waiting feel free to rant and rave and be as emotional as u like in here! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Just thought I'd have a go at the sig. Can't quite remember what our original colours looked like (there's a huge selection on the site, it's a bit boggling!) but will this do?

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191a96e487a.gif


----------



## GettingBroody

Bit pink maybe? Lots of other options...!

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191ca95eb50.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191cffd86db.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191d3288cb2.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191d6da2535.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191d9aedf09.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191dbfe376b.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191e010b135.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191e37536dd.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191e76d59bb.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191eb1325b8.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191ee4c90dd.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191f141af17.gif

https://www.megagifs.de/glitzer-text-generator/holdz/z4f191f497f02f.gif


----------



## GettingBroody

:haha: Think I may have gone a bit overboard with the selection! Trying to delay getting up for work but gonna be late now if I don't get a move on! Wonder how the boss would react if I told him why?! :rofl: Will post links later or if ye click on Reply with Quote ye'll be able to see them all in my post...


----------



## Bean66

I like 6 and 9/10 but I was never part of the original and have no sig space left. But thought I'd pipe in with my opinion anyway. 

Sarah great that DH swimmers are ok but don't blame yourself! Fingers crossed this is the lucky cycle!

The lottery postcode really does stink!

I think before + is best too. Last cycle (chemical) we did it day before + and day of +, which is much less than normal and I think it was the first time sperm meet egg. All down to fate.

As a general rule I think EWCM days are best even if a few days before O.


----------



## GettingBroody

So, we heard back from the FS. DH goes for his SA on Feb 14th - the date made us laugh!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about the crap lottery MK. I know it's ok for me but I do feel really bad about me being able to get something that other people can't :growlmad:. I think if it's explained you can get it free though? Hopefully it won't come to that anyway.

Gettingbroody - WOW what a selection! I've not got any room for the siggie either, but I like the 10th one down :thumbup:

Good luck with the clomid Sarah!

Welcome Kftrouble! :hi:

x


----------



## Sarahrn04

This may be a little TMI but I have a :sex: question.

Is it counterproductive to have :sex: and then take a shower? I figure if it's already up there then it should be ok...but have you seen or read anything that says you should wait?


----------



## Bean66

I try to stay lying down for half an hour but there is no scientific proof. 

Last cycle I didn't lie down at all and I had a chemical so sperm def met egg.


----------



## aleja

hi girls, 
sarah, i try to lie down too for a while but i would assume the healthy sperm can get up there anyway even if you are showering etc.

getting broody i like all the colours but the purpleish and blue-ish ones are nice. I am more 'mid-30 ish' rather than 30ish though !:blush:

Mk i am not sure what australian medicare system covers yet but i am sure if we need IVF or something else we will be paying for it. I believe some things are covered though. All the tests we are having done through FS clinic are mostly govt subsidised. I am shocked at the lottery system you guys have...it is not very equitable.

Hello Kftrouble:flower: welcome


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarah, I'd say best not take a shower, but if you really need to then your'e still in with a good chance. The more :spermy: that stay up there the better, but if you think about it, there's plenty of people who have accidents and they certainly don't lie down for 30mins with their legs in the air like I do, ha ha :rofl: x


----------



## Sarahrn04

It is wrong MrsP that I secretly hate those girls that oops and get preggo? lol 

It is definitely not a reoccurring thing but in order to get an every other day :sex: in we had a 5:15am' er before I had to go to work....


----------



## aleja

hi sarah, it is not wrong to feel envy towards all those accidental oops girls however these days at our age i think there is less accidents and more ttc going on - sometimes i don't believe some ladies when they say there 'weren't trying' when you know that they are in their 30s and had been in relationships for many years before any babies came along.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nope defo not wrong, I hate them too :rofl:.

Aleja I sometimes wonder that too. Though my parents stopped trying for a 3rd child, & at 40 got preggo with my younger brother so :shrug: 

x


----------



## MrsG2010

I feel envious too! Oh and a friend of a friend had twins in mid30s and im positive she told my friend she was having trouble conceiving. So I said I bet she had fertility treatments. My friend asked her (to get info for me) and she's like oh no, no trouble at all. Im still not buying it! Friend's friend did give this tip: charting. Ugh yeah whatever!

Cd16 for me. Since I ov between days 17 and 22 im in my window! Dh and I are going away this weekend and wont be able to bd, cross your fingers we wont need to!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol MrsG! I love her tip! It's great to know you've ovulated _afterwards_ :haha:. 

I'm only 1 day ahead of you hun, though it might not even be that as I wasn't sure whether cd1 was really cd1 or not lol. I'm just waiting for my +opk, I hoped to have had it by now :wacko: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks for the reminder on the opk mrs p!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies!!!

Hope everybody is happy and super fertile! 

Mrsg and p, hope I arrives soon and you catch that eggie!

Aleja, how are you doing today? 

Cupcake- long time no speak, what's happening? 

Truly, hope you're well too. 

Sarah, I try not to shower immediately after bd but I've never had a bfp so who knows what works?

Bean, hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## Bean66

Good morning. 

How are you MK8?

I know accidents do happen but I don't believe some of those ladies who say they weren't trying. It's like ladies who refuse to admit they have been dieting but so obviously have. 

AFM - Had watery cm on saturday so took an OPK and it was very nearly positive, peed on 2 sticks (at the same time :blush:) on Sunday (24hours later) and positive for one but no smiley on the digital. So not sure what to think. I know digi's are less sensitive and need more LH to register positive. Tested again later and still no smiley so I'm thinking I missed it. We bd'd anyway. Not sure if it was a false start. Happened before. I'm only cd14 today and I normally O cd18-20. Temping so I'll know in a few days.

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## aleja

hi MK, you sound like you are in a good mood. Great to hear that hun 

bean i had this same issue last cycle and in the end I didn't get any smileys but a +OPK earlier than usual (then I ran out of digi sticks so I couldn't keep testing anyway). I don't know what happened but in my case i think i either didn't ovulate or OVed really late. I gave up on the temps during the cycle as it was so erratic. 
Who knows i guess the only thing you can do is keep Bd'ing until the mucus runs out. I think that is what I will do this month. 

Today i got into an awkward conversation with my boss about TTC!!!!! :shrug:
unfortunately i had to ask her if I could have two days off in the next week to have the HSG and another ultrasound. I didn't tell her what the appts were for but she figured it out. EEK. She ended up spilling her own beans about her own struggle to conceive which lasted a few years before her son came along. I don't know what to make of it. I am relieved she knows so in case i need more days off she knows why. on the other hand I hope she keeps her word and doesn't tell anyone else about my issues....:wacko:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks mk! Today's CD17. I forgot to do opk yesterday. I have a hard time remembering! I have to do it today!


Good luck Bean!

Aleja, I'm kinda jealous! I have two male bosses and I really don't want to get into it with them. If we do IUI I think I'm going to have to say something??? 
C'mon natural BFP!!!!

Everyone! Happy Monday - have a good week!


----------



## MrsG2010

Me back again.:wacko: 

I looked at some of this thread's early slips. Alot of the ladies are expecting. Also, surprised to see MrsBea is 27 weeks along already!

I went to the gym Saturday and Sunday...yay! Im still sticking w my plan. Exercise, eat better. 

Need to get DH to go do his bloodwork on Thursday. So then I can followup with dr.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. Me again. Posting 3rd post in a row over 1 1/2 days. 

So I had a development of sorts. My chart says I ovulated already! On CD15. That's 5 days earlier than my average. 

My Ovulation Chart 

I didn't even ever do an OPK! ??

The only thing I've done differently is start going to the gym but I can't find anything online that says exercise makes you ov earlier. So I'm guessing it's a fluke!?


----------



## Bean66

Wow. Def looks like you O'd!! Fingers crossed its a good sign. You had perfect bd timing. Did you have fertile signs?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay MrsG! Hope you BD'd enough with it coming early! I got my smiley yesterday :dance: x


----------



## mk8

Yay mrs p, what day are you on? You taking anything for your spotting?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hello Ladies, I know i've been quiet recently but I've been trying to lay low on the whole TTC issue. I'm not following my cycles, POAS or anything. I just think 2012 is the year i need to relax about it all. Now i know nothing is wrong from the tests they did. It still might mean i have issues with my CM, but the likelihood is that nothing is wrong. So hopefully the baby dust will reach me soon and i'll be expecting a baby before long....no time scale anymore, it doesn't work to say 'i'll be pregnant by valentines, easter, summer etc'. Last year i just had disappointment with it. So it's not that i've abandoned you all, i'm still peeking on now and again to read up on the posts i've missed but i'm trying to lay low on ttc

So hubby and I decided if we were not expecting by January we'd book a blow out holiday for this Easter holidays as a way of relaxing and just trying to enjoy life. So we're going to NEW YORK for 4 nights 5 days, staying at Trump Soho travelling world traveller plus on BA!!! Eeek. So excited as i've always wanted to go.

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: cupcake. But yay for the holiday!! Its good to have something to look forward to :happydance:.

MK, I'm CD19 so ovulation was a bit delayed from last month. I haven't taken any random temps & I'm not going to as its easier not to know what dpo I'm on. And I'm not going to test until I get to roughly 11 dpo without spotting. Not taking anything for the spotting really, tried AC in the past, Maca & B complex & nothing seems to have worked. FS isn't worried about it so I guess I shouldn't be either! How's you?

x


----------



## mk8

Good luck mrs p! 

I'm ok thx, though I think hubby has now started to feel frustrated/concerned it isn't happening. He even dreamt he had issues with his swimmers even though they're fine. I feel really crap and like its my fault I'm upsetting him as he's checked out ok.


----------



## mk8

Good luck mrs p! 

I'm ok thx, though I think hubby has now started to feel frustrated/concerned it isn't happening. He even dreamt he had issues with his swimmers even though they're fine. I feel really crap and like its my fault I'm upsetting him as he's checked out ok.


----------



## mk8

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey girls. Me again. Posting 3rd post in a row over 1 1/2 days.
> 
> So I had a development of sorts. My chart says I ovulated already! On CD15. That's 5 days earlier than my average.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I didn't even ever do an OPK! ??
> 
> The only thing I've done differently is start going to the gym but I can't find anything online that says exercise makes you ov earlier. So I'm guessing it's a fluke!?

Yay Mrsg! I def think that exercising helps. I exercised this cycle and got a v positive opk yest (cd13) at 4pm, 7pm and 10pm! I hit almost positives on my last two clomid cycles on days 13/14. Off clomid I usually get positive opks days 15-17. Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks mk! You too! Sorry DH is feeling down. My DH hasn't really said much about it...but I'm sure it's on his mind. I know he wants this because "afterwards" if you know what I mean... he reprimands me if I start to move around too much. He's like you have to lay down for 20 minutes!!! 

I guess it's 4DPO for me on CD 19. Weird!! My temp was above the coverline again today. Just in case my chart is wonky, I'm going to try to keep bding. Why not?! :)


----------



## mk8

Heh heh, cont to get your groove on mrs G!


----------



## MrsPTTC

He he, nice you have a sex drive with TTC I don't :haha:

Thanks MK, my DH is feeling very frustrated by the lack of BFP too. Its nice in a way as he wasn't really into it at first, more just going along with it for me, but now his friends have had/are having babies, he's looking forward to it bless him.

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & we booked our early summer holiday today! Nice to have something to look forward too :dance: x


----------



## mk8

cupcakesarah said:


> Hello Ladies, I know i've been quiet recently but I've been trying to lay low on the whole TTC issue. I'm not following my cycles, POAS or anything. I just think 2012 is the year i need to relax about it all. Now i know nothing is wrong from the tests they did. It still might mean i have issues with my CM, but the likelihood is that nothing is wrong. So hopefully the baby dust will reach me soon and i'll be expecting a baby before long....no time scale anymore, it doesn't work to say 'i'll be pregnant by valentines, easter, summer etc'. Last year i just had disappointment with it. So it's not that i've abandoned you all, i'm still peeking on now and again to read up on the posts i've missed but i'm trying to lay low on ttc
> 
> So hubby and I decided if we were not expecting by January we'd book a blow out holiday for this Easter holidays as a way of relaxing and just trying to enjoy life. So we're going to NEW YORK for 4 nights 5 days, staying at Trump Soho travelling world traveller plus on BA!!! Eeek. So excited as i've always wanted to go.
> 
> xx

Just saw this- great hub! You guys deserve this. Pamper yourselves until the little one arrives!


----------



## Sarahrn04

Cupcake- Have a great time in NYC!!! We live about 3 hours outside of the city, and it's always fun to go down for the weekend, soooo much to see and do! 

I am CD14 and my OPK's are progressively getting darker, so I should be O'ing with in the next day or two. I am really hoping that this is the month, and we can do it naturally. Apt on the 31st to discuss Clomid, so this is it! 

Friends of our were trying for their second, and got preggo in September, and just announced they are having a little girl. I was secretly hoping we'd be preggo around the same time so our kids would be the same age. :baby:
I am incredibly excited for them, but I really hate the negative feelings that follow in my mind. :dohh:


----------



## mk8

Sarah, those feelings are normal, just hang in there, it will be your turn soon!

Cupcake- I think you're doing great taking a step back from TTC analysis, especially as everything is ok with you from the tests. Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. 

mrsP- Summer holiday sounds wonderful!

Cupcake, I agree with MK - sounds like a great plan. Something that I'm also trying to do (not putting time limits on ourselves). But thanks for popping in and keeping us updated.

Sarahrn, Ov time!! Go get em!! One of my oldest friends is due to give birth this week (due on the 31st) and I'm very excited and happy to welcome my new "niece" into the world. But I wanted to be bump buddies with her. :/ I mean she didn't even get pregnant til like 6 months after we've been trying and she's already giving birth. To her second child. But I know our time will come. :thumbup:

As for me - Today is CD20, 5DPO. You girls know that I am NOT a symptom spotter. In fact, I don't think I've paid attention to the TWW since the summer. I haven't even been doing HPTS in like 5 months.

However, I think the fact that I ovulated 5 days earlier is messing with my mind. My bbs are tender today. It's early for that for me!! So of course now I'm looking too far into it. But why did I ov so early? Does that mean I got a "better" egg than I normally get? Does it not matter? Ughh!!! I need to talk to the doctor. DH has an appointment to get his blood work today. (FINALLY!) But he seems wishy washy on whether or not he's going to keep it. (I made it for him.) I think I might be dealing with a needle issue here. I didn't want to guilt him but if he doesn't go I will. I've had my blood taken NUMEROUS times since this whole thing started. He just has to go once! :wacko:

I hope everyone is having a good positive Thursday!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies, 

Cupcake - New York sounds amazing. I really wont to go one day. I think a relaxed approach is key. It's so easy to become obsessed and stressed.

MrsP - My DH is the same. He wants a baby as much as me. He wanted to start trying sooner but I was worried about finances. He doesn't understand it all and got confused when I told him I might be ovulating and then changed my mind. Where you off on your hols?

Sarah - hope you O soon. I know what you mean about negative feelings. I'm not too bad yet but they are starting to creep in. My SIL and bro have been trying for 3 years, 4 failed IUI and IVF next cycle so I count my lucky stars I'm not going through what they are. I also remind myself of friends who are single and haven't even found the man they want to have babies with yet.

MrsG - New things are a good sign. I think it's great that you O'd early. I think the benefit is meant to be that the uterus lining is in a better condition for implantation. My DH has a needle issue too. He has to lie down! I hate needle too but I'm not that bad.

MK8 - How are you? I watched One born this morning. It was very good. That lady was so lovely.


AFM - Still no temp shift. Back to the OPKs for me. MAkes me glad I do temp otherwise we'd have presumed I had O'd and been more laid back about Bding frequency. My parents staying with us this weekend, My mum mentioned last week that if it was 'that time' then to let them know and they wouldn't come. :blush: I said it was fine. :blush:


----------



## mk8

Hey girls! 

Cycle day 15... No idea if I o'd yet but got positive opk on cd 13. We bd'd on Days 7, 10, 13, 14 so far... Slightly less than normal but we thought we would give this approach a go. 

Like some of you, my cycle has been a bit diff this month- very positive opk for a start... I hope that's a good sign! 

Mrsg.... Sounds like a super duper egg!!!!!


----------



## Trulyoo

hey guys........it's been a while but I've not really been paying attention to my cycle this month so I haven't had much to say. Been so busy living a NORMAL life. =).

But since I saw that MrsG maybe had an early ovulation, I wanted to say that I think I did too! In fact, 5 days earlier as well! I started having some CM and my OPK showed a pretty positive line so we went ahead and BD a few times, not as much as we have in past months. Anyway, I'm supposed to be ovulating this week, but I've continued to do OPK's and none are as positive as last weeks, so I think OD has passed. Weird huh? That means I ovulated on Day 14 versus my regular Day 19. And like MrsG, I'm hoping this means a good healthy egg! Only thing that concerns me is that we only BD like 3-4 times around the date, versus our 8-10 days in other months when I was so obessed. 

Also, since lasts month's progesterone cream, I haven't really had any PMS or crazy ovulation pains. All is pretty quiet on my end. Things that make you go Hmmmmmmmm...lol.


----------



## mk8

Sounds like we are all Doing IT less... Heheh... Hope this tactic works for us all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, Bean66 I'm going to Turkey for a week all inclusive, we went last October for the first time, and despite the rainy weather we loved it and want to go back. We don't want to book for Sept/Oct as I hope to be heavily pg by then (a girl can dream lol) so decided to go in May. FX'd the weather is better than last time! I need something to focus on, to keep my mind of TTC...

Well my FS reckons BD every 2-3 days so I'm sure you'll be fine ladies! We started early cos of my early ovulation last month, so cos ovulation was later we didn't BD that much (well at all actually cos we've been inseminating! :rofl:) but it should still be enough.

It's great not knowing how many DPO I am, sooo glad I didn't random temp!

x


----------



## MrsG2010

6DPO, CD 21

Bbs still sore. Hope it's a good sign!


Truly, 5 days earlier too? WEIRD! Good luck to our 5 day earlier eggs - may they be healthy and strong!!

My friend had her baby girl today (last night I guess) -- I can't wait to meet her. <3

Happy Friday all!


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 

Hope you're all ok. I'm in a sad place. Fretting my tubes are blocked now we are in cycle 15 of TTC, third on clomid and no bfp... Just the hsg left now...


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry mk. :( hope you put ur worries away and enjoy your weeekend. When do u expect you'll get the hsg?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MK. Have you had follicle tracking to check your clomid is working? I find it odd they've put you on clomid before checking your tubes but there you go, these FS all have different ways of doing things. I'm on clomid cycle 4, cycle 16 and TBH now I'm just thinking roll on cycle 6 so that I can go back to the FS for further tests, or increased dose of clomid or talk about IUI. I really honestly DON'T want assisted conception, but I need to see a bit of light at the end of the tunnel... :shrug: Your HSG might clear a bit of minor debris, some people are extra fertile after it. I hope it's soon for you so it can put your mind at rest. I was certain my tubes were blocked but they were perfectly fine. I still have it in my head it's a CM problem or we're just not compatible :cry: x


----------



## mk8

Hey mrsp, hopefully this is it for you! But if u do need iui, dont worry! Anything that gets you a bfp right? I didnt think you could take more than 6 months of clomid?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've read you can't take more than 6 months without a break, but it can be taken safely up to a year :shrug:. I'm hoping for more follicle tracking or blood tests to make sure the 50mg is definitely working, cos I've only been checked once on the first cycle. He did say to me at my last appointment that around the 9th month IUI or IVF would be the options. I hope it doesn't come to either for the reason we want 2 or 3 kids _ideally_ but we'll see what happens, of course I'll take what I can get :haha: x


----------



## mk8

Mrsp, what was your blood result like? What days did you take them?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I didnt get the figures from him, he just said I didn't ovulate, I had CD2 & CD27 (instead of 21 as 34 day cycle at the time so CD21 would be no good) x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi mk, Do not stress over your tubes!!! I wanted to write you when I saw you posted concerns just to remind you about when I was in that spot a couple months ago. You guys were are there for me when I too was certain that there's got to be something wrong with my tubes for it to be taking sooooo long when I was doing everything else right. Now in hindsight of course, I do realize and remember a few ladies saying that blocked tubes are pretty rare.......contrary to what all the material on Google says. I'm certain you'll turn out a-okay! Like MrsP mentioned, sometimes an HSG clears out all the years of debris and can help (it's like Draino for your pipes =).........lol.

Since I got mine done back in early december, I'm hoping it did some good too!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, i have been lurking a bit lately as i am trying not to be so obsessive but so far that hasn't worked!

hope you are all well. I have been reading your posts and I am really keeping my fingers crossed for all of us hoping that we will have a new batch of BFP's very soon.

Cupcake glad to have you back. Trump hotel in NY sounds so luxe......it will be amazing!

I had a HSG on Friday and i am glad that is over. It hurt like hell. Ouch!! Luckily the nurse was really nice and talked me through it. I thought i was going to burst into tears at one point.! The upside is that doctor said that my tubes were clear but he did notice the fibroid on the xray but said it wasn't very significant.
TMI: DH had the SA on the same morning. Finally he got tested. Poor DH came back and said that he thinks it wasn't a very good deposit either as not much came out (sorry TMI) Yikes I am now worried that he will have to do another one. I think it was a bit of performance anxiety. Did any of your DH have a similar thing happen???
Next is my ultrasound next week and then back to FS for results. I'd like some answers (even if it is 'unexplained') as I hate the uncertainty.

MK, I too think blocked tubes is very unlikely and rare but I can see why you are worried. sometimes we need some type of explanation as it is hard to accept that there IS NO REASON for bfns....


----------



## Sarahrn04

I have CRAZY excm today, but by OPK's are getting lighter instead of darker....They were getting darker but never "+"

anyone have that happen?


----------



## mk8

Hi sarah. Never had that but have had creamy cm a few days before af.


----------



## mk8

Guys, anybody know how to change the thread title?


----------



## Bean66

Go to post, Select edit and then advanced.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, sorry your HSG hurt :hugs2:. I hope your DH SA results come back good.

Oooh MK, what's the title gonna be??

AFM, between 4-6 DPO, and just chillin :coolio: Trying not to SS but it's hard, I've had a couple, but I know it's too early and could also be related to the clomid. I soooo hope this is our month! [-o&lt;

x


----------



## mk8

hi guys ... i actually just wanted to amend the thread title to "30 something and been trying for 1yr ish". haha... but cannot seem to work it so I give up!

MrsP- what symptoms do you have? I have no idea what dpo I am. on cd18 and i got a positive opk on cd13. not feeling any different except for being super moody but then that couldm be january blues or just feeling fed up with general ttc rubbish. 

feeling semi crappy at the mo. my own fault as i have been googling unexplained infertility online and not seeing positive responses. sigh. trying to remain upbeat but have the usual issues of wondering whether my tubes are blocked, if not, then what is the problem? is my progesterone just too low? blah blah. gosh this is terrible! didnt help with a friend of mine (guy) saying how women over 35 is reeeeeeeeeeeally dangerous, reeeeeeeeeeeeally high chance of downs syndrome. i wanted to kick his stupid head in. 

sorry for the whingey posts guys. i did have a nice weekend saying all that with friends, family and of course hubby :)


----------



## Sarahrn04

On a side note... a "funny" story. 

We had friend of ours staying with us for the weekend with their 15 week old baby boy. He just started day care and has the typical congestion.:wacko:
Well to put it nicely he was miserable all weekend. He was constantly whiny and at points screaming. According to his parents it was totally unlike him. My friend (mom) ended up getting ill later Saturday night as well ( threw up all night long!)
Baby woke us up about 3am SCREAMING and did so on and off until about 4am. Mom was also running back and forth to the bathroom to yak during that time too. :cry:

My DH rolled over at some point during that sleepless hour and said "I'll schedule the vasectomy for Monday." We both laughed....but then I really thought to myself, when we have a baby, that'll be us...I've been really thinking about a lot of things today. I know you're never ready, and never truly prepared but I keep thinking to myself, what are we getting ourselves in to!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha Sarah that's funny! :haha:. Some of my friends do say to me 'are you _sure_ you want to have kids?!'

MK, I've been really thirsty & had a dry mouth since Friday. Am a bit crampy but that's nothing new for me. I'm not testing til next weekend & only if the spotting doesn't come. STAY AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE :rofl: its the devil! 

x


----------



## Trulyoo

awww man, AF is knocking. So much for early ovulations=good eggs. =(


----------



## mk8

Awe I'm sorry truly. What is your current plan of action Hun?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Trulyoo said:


> awww man, AF is knocking. So much for early ovulations=good eggs. =(

Aw sorry hun, I was like that last month when I had my earliest ovulation ever. I've read threads recently where a few girls have got their BFP's after late ovulation. Makes you wonder :shrug: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Aww truly. Ill know by this weekend if my "early" ov was anything....


----------



## Trulyoo

:hugs:Thanks Ladies, you guys are sooo supportive!

Well, this is month 10. I think a couple more cycles naturally, and then I'm goiing to hit up Clomid and IUI. I'm really sick of all this timing stuff. But I'm really not sad anymore whenever AF comes, I'm just over it, you know? I am really relieved that I'm living my life again. I finally realized that I can TTC without letting it take over my life!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies. Sorry Ive been MIA. Busy busy with Tax and stuff and my parents have been down.

Aleja - Sorry HSG hurt but think of those lovely clearer tubes you have!

MK- If you go to the original post (I presume you started he trend?). At the bottom select edit. Then when it opens the post select go advanced and it should let you edit the title. Ignore your stupid friend. I can't remember sorry. Have you had any tests yet? TTC for a year is still not out of the ordinary. Google is most definitely the devil. :devil: :hugs:

MrsP - how is the SS going?

Sarah - LOL. We get ourselves into it for the good times but there'll definitely be tough times ahead. Is it normal for babies to be at daycare so young? OVer here (UK) a lot of ladies have 9 months to a year off. I'm going to have to go back much earlier than that, part time at least but I do worry and think I'll be judged. 

Truly - :hugs: Evil witch I'm sure she's friends with the devil! Good attitude to have. It's so hard not to get too obsessed.

AFM - Well very confused body this cycle. Had some fertile signs and +OPk around CD14 but no O. Then had barely any fertile signs and a smiley face cd18. Think I did O cd19 but no EWCM but cervix did eventually soften and open. FF thinks I O'd CD17 due to temp rises but def no + OPK until CD18. I don't think it's possible to O before surge? And I think my temps were high on Cd17 and 18 due to a couple of glasses of vino and a latish night. Anyone elses temps massively affected by alcohol? So due to a major lack of fertile CM I am not hopeful but you never know. Not going to continue temping. Just wait and see. Not going to test early if I can help it. Got cd21 tests on Friday. I'll be 6DPO. Do you think that is better than waiting until Monday 9DPO? Got ultrasound (transvaginal) on the 25th February. So at least if don't get BFP I'll have some answers. Ok sorry I'm rambling.........

Edit - I've been naughty and edited my chart so it looks right!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Bean you are right about the HSG - it will be worth the pain if it has unclogged my tubes. only time will tell. 
I think you will be right doing the CD21 test on DPO6. I had mine at DPO2 and it showed i ovulated. Not sure about your cycle, i would tend to listen to the smiley face and high temp rather than the earlier opk. I am never sure about opk's. smiley faces are so much easier. Having said that I am still waiting for mine:coffee:

Truly:hugs:
I understand what you mean by not even getting upset over AF anymore. it just becomes so normal to see the witch I think I will have a heart attack if I did see two pink lines. 

sarah- your story reminded me of a recent visit that i had with my two friends who have new babies. When I arrived at the house i could hear two screaming new borns and two stressed new mothers looking overwhelmed. I couldn't wait to leave and go home to my lovely quiet home :haha:

ATM: i had a transvaginal ultrasound today. The last of the test phase before we see FS in a fortnight. I was chatting to the radiologist who was a lovely 28 yr old. She told me everything looks normal. She told me that she was going to stop BC soon and start trying as she sees how hard it can be to conceive with age. I totally agreed with her and told her it was a great idea to start younger...if only i could go back 5 years....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Totally fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. It didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and mean an LP of only 7-9 days! :growlmad: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, great news your TV u/s went well! :D x


----------



## mk8

MrsPTTC said:


> Totally fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. It didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and mean an LP of only 7-9 days! :growlmad: x

What dose clomid you on hun? 

What was your lp before? God I hope it is ib for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

MrsP - fingers crossed it's IB. You never know. Have you considered B6 or B complex?

Aleja - Glad the US went well. Was it ok? I'm booked for the 25th Feb.


----------



## mk8

Bean is your scan private or on nhs?


----------



## mk8

Mrsp- has the doc suggested a lap at all?


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Totally fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. It didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and mean an LP of only 7-9 days! :growlmad: x
> 
> What dose clomid you on hun?
> 
> What was your lp before? God I hope it is ib for you!!!!!!!Click to expand...

50mg. It was 11-12 dpo before, though my FS counts differently to me & reckoned 1st clomid cycle I had a 14 day LP when I reckoned 12 & I'm sure I count the same as everyone else on here. No I went for the HSG over a lap & he said I don't need both & isn't concerned at all about the spotting. It's got lighter, now just brown cm so im still in with a chance x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bean66 said:


> MrsP - fingers crossed it's IB. You never know. Have you considered B6 or B complex?
> 
> Aleja - Glad the US went well. Was it ok? I'm booked for the 25th Feb.

I'm wary to try B6 on its own cos I've heard it can cause health issues if you take too much. But I have tried b complex for 2 months & it didn't help so I stopped x


----------



## Bean66

Mk - scan is on NHS but referred due to abnormal bleeding rather than fertility. Booked an appointment last cycle after I spotted from O day till AF and had spotting in previous cycles before AF and short LP. Think I lucked out and got a very thorough doctor, she ordered bloods and scan. Got progesterone check on Friday (6dpo).


----------



## Bean66

MrsPTTC said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> MrsP - fingers crossed it's IB. You never know. Have you considered B6 or B complex?
> 
> Aleja - Glad the US went well. Was it ok? I'm booked for the 25th Feb.
> 
> I'm wary to try B6 on its own cos I've heard it can cause health issues if you take too much. But I have tried b complex for 2 months & it didn't help so I stopped xClick to expand...

Yeah I take a complex. Not sure if it's helped or not.

I don't think spotting is always a problem. If no cause is found I think they generally feel it doesnt affect fertility. 

I really hope it's IB!


----------



## mk8

Bean66 said:


> Mk - scan is on NHS but referred due to abnormal bleeding rather than fertility. Booked an appointment last cycle after I spotted from O day till AF and had spotting in previous cycles before AF and short LP. Think I lucked out and got a very thorough doctor, she ordered bloods and scan. Got progesterone check on Friday (6dpo).

You havng an uktrasound or hsg hun? I had pelvic pain last yr for 2-3 months and my gp referred me for ultrasound and bloods. Do you know what theyre testing?


----------



## Bean66

Mk - transvaginal US. And I had cd 2/3 bloods - everything but estrodiol so testosterone, prolactin, full blood count, thyroid, liver, renal, free androgen index and SHBG. I think she left estrodiol off by mistake. My SHBG came back high so free androgen index (FAI) low but they are not concerned with this. If FAI is high it can indicate PCOS. Progesterone test tomorrow.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

I've changed our thread title- hope this is ok. If you have been on your TTC journey for under a year, you're still v welcome!

Bean- good luck with the scan. Mine came back ok but I did have an elevated free androgen index, which can indicate pcos but the doc ruled it out as they usually like to see other signs to diagnose it- my periods are regular, no cysts found on scan etc. who knows? Keep us posted- let me know the numbers for your bloods.


----------



## Sarahrn04

Bean66 said:


> Hey Ladies. Sorry Ive been MIA. Busy busy with Tax and stuff and my parents have been down.
> 
> Aleja - Sorry HSG hurt but think of those lovely clearer tubes you have!
> 
> MK- If you go to the original post (I presume you started he trend?). At the bottom select edit. Then when it opens the post select go advanced and it should let you edit the title. Ignore your stupid friend. I can't remember sorry. Have you had any tests yet? TTC for a year is still not out of the ordinary. Google is most definitely the devil. :devil: :hugs:
> 
> MrsP - how is the SS going?
> 
> Sarah - LOL. We get ourselves into it for the good times but there'll definitely be tough times ahead. Is it normal for babies to be at daycare so young? OVer here (UK) a lot of ladies have 9 months to a year off. I'm going to have to go back much earlier than that, part time at least but I do worry and think I'll be judged.
> 
> Truly - :hugs: Evil witch I'm sure she's friends with the devil! Good attitude to have. It's so hard not to get too obsessed.
> 
> AFM - Well very confused body this cycle. Had some fertile signs and +OPk around CD14 but no O. Then had barely any fertile signs and a smiley face cd18. Think I did O cd19 but no EWCM but cervix did eventually soften and open. FF thinks I O'd CD17 due to temp rises but def no + OPK until CD18. I don't think it's possible to O before surge? And I think my temps were high on Cd17 and 18 due to a couple of glasses of vino and a latish night. Anyone elses temps massively affected by alcohol? So due to a major lack of fertile CM I am not hopeful but you never know. Not going to continue temping. Just wait and see. Not going to test early if I can help it. Got cd21 tests on Friday. I'll be 6DPO. Do you think that is better than waiting until Monday 9DPO? Got ultrasound (transvaginal) on the 25th February. So at least if don't get BFP I'll have some answers. Ok sorry I'm rambling.........
> 
> Edit - I've been naughty and edited my chart so it looks right!


Bean- Women here get 6 weeks disability for vaginal delivery and 8 for c- section. The law allows them to take up to 12 weeks off and maintain job security. So most women stay out 3 months (assuming they didn't have to go out prior to delivery) My cousin-in-law just went back to work after having TWINS and they are only 9.5 weeks old, because she couldn't afford to stay out longer. It is not an ideal situation....


----------



## Sarahrn04

also, I had a very positive OPK this morning. CD22. Better late than never I say, but I know that the later in the cycle they aren't usually good O's....:wacko:


----------



## mk8

Sarahrn04 said:


> also, I had a very positive OPK this morning. CD22. Better late than never I say, but I know that the later in the cycle they aren't usually good O's....:wacko:

It can still happen! Now get to it!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. 12DPO for me. Temp dropped .5 degrees from yesterday. Not surprised. :growlmad: So far "super egg" isn't impressing me at all!

In better news, in the last month I've dropped almost 10 lbs. About 10-15 to go. 

MK - title change looks good to me. I've just started my 16th month, 13th cycle. :( Holy crap can that be right? 

Sarah, yay! go get 'em!

Aleja, I found my HSG hurt too! I was like "owwwwww!" hahah

Everyone - hope you're doing well!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Sarah, yay for +opk, but boo for you having to go back to work at 3 months :growlmad: are you in the US? It the UK we've got it so good I feel bad lol.

MK, good title change! :thumbup:

MrsG well done with the weight loss but sorry about your temp drop.

AFM, spotting still barely there & shooting pains on my right side. Hoping its a good sign. 17 months for me today :sad1: 

x


----------



## Sarahrn04

Mrs- yes I am in the US, New York to be specific. That is amazing that you guys get so much time off. Moms here have to spend their whole pregnancy stock piling their vacation time, and pinching pennies so they can do the max 12 weeks...it can be very stressful. 

I have already warned my husband that we must :sex: when he gets home. The romance really goes out the window when I start it with talk of EWCM and OPK's. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsG2010

Sarah is absolutely right on maternity leave in the US. They hold your job for 12 weeks but no $$$$.

13DPO here and my temp went back up some. My emotions are being messed with!:wacko:


----------



## mk8

Ohhh I'm so hoping this works for you Mrsg!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

FXd MrsG!! x


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed MrsG!!!

You really get a bum deal in the US. I'm self employed so get no pay from an employer but at least I get statutory which I this is £128 week. I don't think we'll be able to afford to have much time off. Problem here is child care isn't geared for babies under 9months and it very ££!

Had my progesterone test this morning. Now gonna try and forget I'm in the 2WW.


----------



## mk8

Bfn today :( third cycle of clomid


----------



## MrsPTTC

Me too hun, tested this morning. I'm still spotting too, & had stabbing pains since thurs, I have such a line eye though, I'm squinting & seeing a line with no colour, but I think it's all in my head :wacko: x


----------



## mk8

Mrsp, I hope it isn't line eye and really a shy bfp coming through!


----------



## aleja

:hugs:hi ladies

Mk what DPO are you right now? too early for testing. 

Mrs P keep testing - i have never seen an invisible line so you may be in luck this month. fingers crossed

mrs G you may be next too!!

bean the US was no problem at all, didnt hurt one bit. 

We are quite lucky in australia too. we get 18 weeks state funded maternity pay and access to 12 months leave. This is on top of whatever your workplace offers. 

Sarah, i am still waiting for my smiley face i think it will come late and i will have a long cycle again. lucky I am all stocked up with digis for this month!

ATM: :coffee:still waiting for OV .....and DH has been feeling very pressured and stressed lately. he is convinced his SA sample was a 'dud' and that the results will come back poorly. this is affecting his BDing :dohh: i actually feel a bit sorry for him as it just brings it home that we both want this to happen but we are equally feeling the pressure now.


----------



## Sarahrn04

CD24 3 days straight of +OPK's and EWCM. Random pains on the right side that are short lived (ovulation pain?) 

I ran this passed one the OBGYN's I work with, cause this is what happened last month...She thinks it's possible my body is trying to produce follicles, but nothing is happening (hence the multi day +OPK's) :wacko: And even if it is producing something it is so far into my cycle, that it most likely isn't a good one. :dohh:

I will test (if I don't get AF) valentine's day, which will be CD34. 

The one "positive" thing i keep telling myself, is that it seems like I am O'ing just late. So Clomid, I'm hoping works for me.... :flower:


----------



## mk8

Hi girls,

I have the flat to myself so I am currently chilling on my sofa with tv and some bnb action :) 

I was having a look at this spreadsheet that I set up for us gals at the start of this thread (Sarah/Bean- I kept a log of each of our profiles as I was losing track at the start!) I think it needs updating! 

MrsG- I have down that MrG's SA were normal but on the low end. Did you tell us the nos hun? What's your current plan of action (if you have a plan).

Broody- It has been a long time since you have been on here. Are you OK? I have down that you had superb progesterone levels on day 21. Have you had all the other tests? And has Mr Broody? Hope you are keeping well. 

MrsP- all going well with clomid? What's happening with that cyst of yours? 

Cupcake- all geared up for NYC? 

Aleja- I realised I didnt have much about what. Where are you at exactly? Hope you're in a relaxed mood. 

Truly - how are you doing my dear? Now that all your tests have come back OK, what are your plans? Or are you going to take the sane approach and just try to chill? 

Have I left anybody out? Sorry if I have. Hope youre all enjoying the rest of the weekend. 

xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

How organised are you MK with your spreadsheet?! :rofl:. Clomid is fine, but I'll be glad to get off it. Spotty & moodswings, ergh. No idea about the cyst, had no pain from the left ovary where the cyst is for a few months so I'm hoping it's gone. I guess if I get no BFP and I have to go back to the FS I'm likely to get scanned again so will know more then. Enjoy your night in hun x


----------



## mk8

heheh, i feel that getting organised stops my mind from spiralling into negativity! 

im currently tucked up in bed at 630pm! what one earth?! this snow we are getting in london is wearing me out!


----------



## MrsPTTC

We haven't got that much here, what did fall yesterday has melted now thank god. If my DH is out I sometimes go to bed too, & drink :wine: :rofl: x


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Broody- It has been a long time since you have been on here. Are you OK? I have down that you had superb progesterone levels on day 21. Have you had all the other tests? And has Mr Broody? Hope you are keeping well.

Hey mk8, I'm doing fine, thanks hon! Been really busy the last while with work stuff and lots of meeting up with friends and family etc so been doing lots of lurking here! Think it's better for me, this time 6 months ago I was logging on about ten times a day (at least!) Haven't had any other tests myself yet (except the cd2 ones which were fine) DH is going for his SA next week (on the 14th! :haha:) so we'll see how the results of that are and then I presume the FS will recommend a course of action for us! Although, still keeping my fingers crossed that af will get lost this week and not arrive!!

On a positive note, I found out yesterday that one of my best friends is pg! They've been trying for nearly three years so I'm absolutely over the moon for them!! Just goes to show you should never give up! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

<<MrsG- I have down that MrG's SA were normal but on the low end. Did you tell us the nos hun? What's your current plan of action (if you have a plan).>>

I did tell you guys the numbers. It was back in May though. If you guys are curious I can repost them. The number that sticks in my head was the 70% slow-progressive motility. All slow. No fast. Anyway, he hasn't gotten another one (still). He also hasn't gotten his blood work yet. I'm not going to pressure him on the blood work until AF arrives. 

SOOOOO. I don't want to get too excited. Because I've been fooled before. But according to fertility friend it is CD31, 16DPO. And my temp was still high this morning. My bbs have been hurting this whole time. Now bbs hurting is not rare but it's usually 5-7 days before. Not most of the 2 weeks. Again, my mind could be being messed with.

My Ovulation Chart 

Of course my chart could be wrong and maybe I didn't ov on that day. My LP is usually 14, 15, 16 days. 

oct 28 - 15 days, temp dropped on 16th day/day1
sep 23 - 15 days, temp didn't drop but 16th day was day 1
aug 19 - 16 days, 16th day it actually went up! my info is incomplete on day 1
jul 12 - 16 days, 16th day went up too, day 17 went down/day 1.

Soooo based on that I don't really have anything to get too excited about. I feel like I should be spotting by now. I tried taking an hpt yesterday but it was a dud. Didn't do anything and now I don't have any. If I don't start spotting today, I may go buy some more. I haven't bought any in months and months!!


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed MrsG!!

How is everyone else today? Any of you been watching Call the Midwife? Couldn't get DH to watch it but I'm enjoying it.

I'm 9dpo today and feel like AF isn't far away. I hope I at least have a reasonable length LP.


----------



## mk8

Keeping busy is good broody! I think I need to do the same. I log on too much trying to find answers but I know it's stupid and I will only know if something's up by doing all the tests. I'm off on holiday next week and I think I will take that time to chill out from TTC. No logging on to bnb or googling TTC things, no opks or timed bd. just going to try to enjoy the holiday. 

Mrsg, hope this is it!

For you too bean! Hope you get your bfp!

So I spotted yest and am spotting today- getting heavier. It's this brown tinged cm.... So gross. Full on af should arrive tomO. Boo! Do you ladies spot brown before af? My reflexologist said it could signal fibroids or polyps but I had an internal scan last may that said everything's ok. Maybe clomid is messing with me?


----------



## Bean66

I tend to spot a before AF. I did on the pill too. Spotting more now than I used to. I Think it is as progesterone drops. 

Have you tested? You may not be out yet! Fxd!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd MrsG!!!!! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi:

MrsG - you have an AWSOME LP!! I so wish mine was that long. FX'd for you.

Bean - hope AF stays away for you. Yes I LOVE Call the Midwife - I'm not normally into period programmes but it's brilliant, I'll be gutted when it finishes. My DH won't watch it either...

MK - I spot between 2-6 days before AF every month and got no answers for it. FS said nothing to worry about, doesn't indicate low progesterone and won't stop me conceiving. I've had a particularly bad month this month, been spotting since last tuesday night. AF will show up any time now, I can feel her. And got another BFN this morning. Though FS doesn't believe in the progesterone I'm tempted to buy some myself off the internet. Or maybe double up my clomid dose this next cycle? :shrug:

x


----------



## mk8

Hey Mrs P - I wouldnt up the Clomid without the docs say so. But maybe suggest it to him/her? Its weird that I started spotting before AF when I began TTC. Maybe it is stress related? There is a Chinese herb that is supposed to help called Dong gui - I used it one cycle and it made my flow heavier and no spotting. May be worth a try?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Talked to DH and he said to leave the clomid as it is. I might google that herb, thanks. :witch: did arrive and you know what, first cycle in a while, no tears, I'm fine, just thinking in 2 months time of what the FS will say as neither me nor DH have any confidence in getting a BFP before then! x


----------



## mk8

oh i wouldnt take dong gui whilst you are on comid though hun. but if you decide to ditch clomid, maybe consider it. hopefully it wont be needed. 

i know what you mean about no tears with seeing af. af hasnt arrived for me fully but its stronger spotting so af should be here tomorrow. im quite blase now. i will be honest, a part of me hopes its a bfp still as full on af hasnt arrived, but my body signals af is on its way. 

ive read some people have a good result with femara- maybe suggest that to your doc hun? i also think it may be worth checking out your progesterone level results. you can ring your gp and ask them to print it out for you. 

hope everybody else is doing well! we need some feb bfps!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks girls. You guys are always so supportive. I'm still in "it." No spotting or anything. I CAN NOT wait to temp tomorrow! 

mk - I pink spot some months for a day. Maybe 2 days, rarely. But not every month.

MrsP I worry my LP is too long? Why is normal 14 and I have to do 15-16 ugh. Just like my cycle lengths. Too long!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
mk you are so sweet keeping tabs on us on a spreadsheet. that is so thoughtful:kiss:
my info is - CD21 shows im ovulating, I had a HSG, US and bloods a couple of weeks ago. DH had his SA on the same day. We get our results next Wednesday at the FS appt. Feeling relieved and nervous at the same time about it. worried about DH's spermy but also the issue could be me. i have a fibroid but from all reports it is not in a location that will interfere with implantation.

Right now I am waiting for DH to get his butt upstairs for some BDing. I finally had a Smiley opk this morning. we did it this morning too but I am not leaving things to chance this time. 

Mk i hope you have a lovely holiday .where are you going?

Ladies who got AF:hugs:

Lets keep at this. I know it is hard but someone's egg has to crack soon!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Well I cracked and took an HPT this am and all I got was a nasty indent. Stupid FRER! Def no colour there. I'm only 10dpo so I know I'm not out yet. Keep feeling like I mess up the timing. Good thing is 10dpo and not spotting yet. Had some pale brown/tan cm yesterday but not the spotting I normally get. I'm hoping for an LP of at least 12days this cycle.

MrsG - great you are still in the running. I've not heard there is any problem having a long LP.

MrsP - After doing lots of reading I agree with your FS, as long as progesterone levels are ok and nothing abnormal is found then spotting shouldn't harm fertility. I wouldn't mess with your meds without consulting FS first. Overstimulation of the ovaries is not good! I can't remember but are they monitoring your follicles?

MK - Fingers crossed the witch stays far away.

Aleja - Good luck. Go catch that egg! :dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

good morning. temp still up. !! 17DPO. Of course my chart could be wrong and maybe I'm only 16 DPO... who knows! I don't have any tests. Might pick up some today!


----------



## Bean66

Oh MrsG - Fingers crossed. Link your chart want to stalk!


----------



## MrsG2010

Nevermind. Apparently temp staying high didn't mean anything.:cry:


----------



## Bean66

So sorry MrsG. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Sorry mrs g.

Af in full flow today! So counting today as day 1 and yest as day 26 with thick dark brown spotting (lovely). Oh well, cycle 17 and 4 on clomid here I come! Off to California next month ladies so will go nuts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: MK.

I'm starting to spot too.


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: MK.

I'm starting to spot too.


----------



## aleja

ahhh ladies, sorry for the spotting and appearance of the wretched aunt flo....what else can i say...i know how it feels...

Mk...sounds like you are really going to let your hair down for California. Good on you. maybe it is what you need some distractions and lots of cocktails:flower:


----------



## Bean66

Hi Aleja - HOw are you?

My spotting is coming and going. Good news is my progesterone levels are fine. 57nmol/l. They look for levels over 30 for O and over 50 is considered 'good'. I think it's about 19ng/l for US units.

Feel like the witch is on her way so not got great hopes but you never know.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsG2010

Bean66 said:


> Hi Aleja - HOw are you?
> 
> My spotting is coming and going. Good news is my progesterone levels are fine. 57nmol/l. They look for levels over 30 for O and over 50 is considered 'good'. I think it's about 19ng/l for US units.
> 
> Feel like the witch is on her way so not got great hopes but you never know.
> 
> How is everyone else?


Grumpy!


----------



## mk8

Bean66 said:


> Hi Aleja - HOw are you?
> 
> My spotting is coming and going. Good news is my progesterone levels are fine. 57nmol/l. They look for levels over 30 for O and over 50 is considered 'good'. I think it's about 19ng/l for US units.
> 
> Feel like the witch is on her way so not got great hopes but you never know.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Oh over 50 is good? Is that what docs say? Mine was 26nmol/l on day 22(5dpo)- ovulated later that cycle. Grrr 

On clomid now but not sure what my levels are... Hmmm


----------



## GettingBroody

Spotting here too today, ah well...:shrug: (think I've given up on being upset about af arriving!) Seems like lots of us are in sync this cycle!


----------



## Bean66

MrsG2010 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aleja - HOw are you?
> 
> My spotting is coming and going. Good news is my progesterone levels are fine. 57nmol/l. They look for levels over 30 for O and over 50 is considered 'good'. I think it's about 19ng/l for US units.
> 
> Feel like the witch is on her way so not got great hopes but you never know.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> 
> Grumpy!Click to expand...

:hugs: :wine: and chocolate.



mk8 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Aleja - HOw are you?
> 
> My spotting is coming and going. Good news is my progesterone levels are fine. 57nmol/l. They look for levels over 30 for O and over 50 is considered 'good'. I think it's about 19ng/l for US units.
> 
> Feel like the witch is on her way so not got great hopes but you never know.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Oh over 50 is good? Is that what docs say? Mine was 26nmol/l on day 22(5dpo)- ovulated later that cycle. Grrr
> 
> On clomid now but not sure what my levels are... HmmmClick to expand...

Well my doctor didn't say that but I've been obsessively reading. You're levels will be much higher on clomid.

I was so sure my levels would be low due to poor thermal shift and shortish LP. There doesn't seem to be a correlation. I've seen lovely looking charts with low progesterone levels.

I do wonder whether my progesterone has improved as my LP has increased in length since taking B complex and vitex. I was averaging 10days LP, today I'm 12dpo, last cycle had a 14 day LP but had the chemical and cycle before was 13days but was using natural progesterone. I have been spotting on and off since 10dpo though.


----------



## aleja

hey girls, 
Bean - i am feeling good today. i have my two non-pregnant, non-ttc friends coming over tonight and i am looking forward to a few:wine::drunk: later.

MrsG i think chocolate is the perfect cure for grumpiness.

i think i may be in the post 2ww period now. waiting for temps to confirm it. I am really proud of myself that I actually made it most cycle taking BBT. usually i give up early in the cycle. It has taken my CD24 to get to my ovulation..rhhhhhh such a long cycle it drives me crazy.


----------



## MrsG2010

I agree aleja, CD24 is a long wait. :/

As for me, DH still hasn't gone to get his blood work. :growlmad:


----------



## mk8

Hey. What do they check for in Bloodwork for men?


----------



## aleja

hi mk, my DH got blood work for all the usual stuff like HIV, sti's, etc.
in our case they did it as precautionary in case we need to go IVF one day


----------



## Sarahrn04

:witch::witch: :cry: 

Cd31 but I just ovulated according to my OPK on cd22.... I didn't even have a chance.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: Sarah.

I'm Cd2 today. Witch got me full yesterday morning. Sarah have you considered taking B complex and/or vitex? I'm sure that's whats increased my LP from 10days to 13days.


----------



## mk8

I think b complex helps. I stopped half way through last cycle and I started spotting earlier.


----------



## Sarahrn04

All i take are prenatal vitamins. I'll add that to the mix!


----------



## Bean66

You need either 50mg or 100mg. Not the standard B complex.


----------



## Sarahrn04

totally depressed today... I've been pretty ok with not getting pregnant up until this point .I guess I knew I'd have trouble so I just expected it. But now I am angry. 

I am going to hold out hope the next few days and hope that this spotting is just implantation bleeding. It probably isn't going to be a good thing mentally but what else can I do?


----------



## Sarahrn04

totally depressed today... I've been pretty ok with not getting pregnant up until this point .I guess I knew I'd have trouble so I just expected it. But now I am angry. 

I am going to hold out hope the next few days and hope that this spotting is just implantation bleeding. It probably isn't going to be a good thing mentally but what else can I do?


----------



## Bean66

I'm sorry Sarah. Friday was a bad day for me. I know how you feel. :hugs: Have you got proper flow? I'm sorry, I've forgotten your back story. Is there a reason why you'd have trouble.

Try to remember it is very rare for women not to eventually conceive. I know that's not a great way of looking at it but you will hold your baby in your arms one day.

If you have irregular/wonky cycles I'd recommend vitex and/or have you considered acupuncture?

I am sorry you feel so depressed. These first days are the worst. I felt my worse the day before AF started proper. I don't think PMS helps. Have some wine, eat some chocolate and watch a good movie. Having a cry on my DH helped too.

:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Sarahrn04 said:


> Happy new year! I am new to posting so bare with me. I am 28 and my husband and I have been ttc for 5 months. I stopped bcp's two and a half years ago and since then have had extremely irradic periods. (usually going 60-80 days or having to take provera) ibhqve recently been taking OPK's and checking my CM. I have had a positive OPK for 7 days in a row and had EWCM up until two days ago. I am trying not to get my hopesup too much but I have been slightly nauseous in morning and havehd heartburn all of which I never experience, and the last few days I have had breast tenderness. I'm a good 10 days away before i can really check a pregnancy test, but if anyone has any thoughts as to what is going on I would lover hear it!

Found a little back story. We started trying a roughly the same time. Do you remember what your cycles were like pre BCP? Have you had any tests, e.g for PCOS?

If there is not reason for your irregular cycles then I'd highly recommend Vitex (agnus castus). Also remember that long and irregular cycles don't stop you getting pregnant, it's just harder to pin point O and you have less chances per year.

How long is your LP usually? If you haven't had proper flow yet and your LP is normally longer then there is a chance it's IB, or pre-AF spotting.

Stay positive hun. I know the first days of a new cycle are hard but you'll ffel better in a couple of days and you can plan towards your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Sarahrn04

Bean- Thank you for your words of encouragement. :hugs:

I was on BCP since I was 12, but when I was on it my periods were like clockwork but have been all screwed up ever since I came off it (a few years ago) 

I haven't been checking my LP as close as I did this cycle, cause usually my cycles are very long. I am starting Clomid in a few days, which I can only imagine what that will do to my emotional state. LOL

It is definitely not IB as my flow has picked up. I guess my body didn't want me to waste my time wondering! 

I am making double chunk brownies with a white chocolate peppermint ganache to ease the pain.:winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

Ohh brownies sound good.

Your periods will be regular on BC - it's a withdrawal bleed rather than a true period. Your body is probably just having trouble regulating. Clomid will hopefully give your body the kick start it needs. You can take B complex with clomid but I wouldn't take vitex, just to be safe. 

I hope the clomid works for you. I'm off to bed now to dream of brownies. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sarahrn04

Bean- I can tell you they were amazing! I also made a fruit tart tonight for valentines day. When I get sad I bake. I makes me happy seeing others get joy out of the sweets I make.


----------



## Bean66

I bet they were delicious! My problem is if I bake I eat it!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## aleja

Happy valentines day ladies!
Hope everyone is ok. 
Sarah its ok to feel sad and depressed i think we all reach the point when we are angry and lost hope. Hope ur yummy baking is helping ... 

Tomorrow is our FS appointment when we get all the results from the recent testing we did. I am worried but also happy to get some answers


----------



## Bean66

Good luck tomorrow Aleja.

Keep us posted.


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck with the FS Aleja! :thumbup:

DH went for his SA today - what a romantic way to spend Valentine's Day :haha:


----------



## Sarahrn04

aleja- good luck! Let us know how it went! 
Broody- What better way to celebrate the day of love? lol


----------



## mk8

Good luck Aleja!


----------



## aleja

thanks ladies, hope everyone is well.
I have some very bad news to share. well my deepest fears about Dh's spermy have come true. :cry:FS told us the results and they weren't good. My tests all fine. good eggs etc but DH 1 million sperm count with 10 % movement: normal is above 20 million sperm. 
at least We have a reason why we haven't fallen pregnant but it pretty much means we have about 2% chance each month of a natural conception. 
I was shocked. I expected results to be bad (as DH had been worried that his sample was very poor on the day) but not this bad!!!!! I think the theory of genetic/family reasons are true as his brother had the same issue. 
When the FS was explaining the options - Either IUI or IVF - unfortunately I burst out in tears:nope: I was very embarrassed but it was like all this pent up emotion had built and I couldn't help it. 
FS pretty much said that due to my age (34) he recommends immediate action and not to bother with other less invasive treatments. At least my ovarian reserve and hormones are good so something less to worry about. 

So now DH has to take a second SA next week followed by another FS appt in a fortnight which FS will say IUI or ICIS based on DH's new results. 
It all moving quickly but i guess time seems to be factor. I wish i had known about DH's medical issue years ago as maybe by this stage we would have sorted it out :shrug:

sorry for long post. but needed to rant!

Broody hope your DH's SA went well.


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, sorry about the news you got. If your dh was having an off day, maybe his second sa will be ok. The good news is that things are moving along for you. Huge hug. X


----------



## Bean66

Oh Aleja - I'm so sorry.

It is possible it is a bad sample. Also my bro had sperm issues for around 6 months once for no know reason. 

On the good side - at least you now know and you can go ahead with interventions. It is great that things with you are good. Nice healthy eggs and a nice womb for the little bean to grow in.

:hugs:


----------



## aleja

thanks bean and mk, 
i am really hoping it was a bad sample too.....in the meantime I am in over-drive doing research about how I can help improve his troops...more vitamins, new underpants etc:haha:
DH is much more optimistic about it than me. He was relieved he had some spermy as he was afraid he was going to be told he was sterile. :nope:
I guess that's how poor his sample must have looked to him. 

i was thinking about you girls today.. because I know most of you there is no logical reason why it is taking so long. that would frustrate me too but maybe I would still be willing to ttc each month. at the moment I feel like giving in and waiting for the doctor's orders....
I think they are as stressful as one another of course:kiss:


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry to hear about the results Aleja. :hugs: I think it's great that the FS is being so pro-active about further treatments. Have got it into my own head (for no reason really!) that we probably have a sperm issue also. At this stage I'm thinking Bring on the IUI! :haha: Enough of this ttc lark just get me my baby!!! :D


----------



## Sarahrn04

so sorry Aleja:hugs: bu:hugs: at leat you have a FS who is ready to kick it into high gear!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. Somehow I accidentally unsubscribed to the group and didn't know you gals were posting! Im on my phone which makes it harder but I wanted to post.


Aleja, so sorry about your bad news. But I agree with everything the other girls said. Now you have a better idea and can move forward. How many cycles have you been ttc? I certainly understand bursting into tears :hugs:. This is such an emotional thing.

Gettingbroody, this is your dh's first sa right? I look forward to seeing there results.

My dh tells me he'll go get his blood work soon. Im fine with that. Im about a week into my 14th cycle/16th month.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry I've been MIA ladies, MrsG I am the same, keep unsubscribing on my phone, it's too easy to do as the button is so close to the link to the thead.

Aleja, so sorry about DH&#8217;s sperm results :hugs:. But now you know why it&#8217;s taking so long you can get planning the next course of action. Though maybe when he does his 2nd sample it won&#8217;t be as bad &#8211; FX&#8217;d!

Gettingbroody &#8211; I&#8217;m with you there, bring on the IUI. I&#8217;m fed up now, sick of TTC & I&#8217;m very doubtful the clomid is going to work for me. I&#8217;m actually looking forward to seeing my arse of a FS in a couple of months time when I&#8217;ve done the 6th round. Though :spermy: isn&#8217;t an issue for us.

Bean66 &#8211; they monitored me the first month and as I ovulated I was just left to my own devices.

MK &#8211; I did ask for another progesterone test on a cycle when I have actually ovulated but my FS said its not necessary and the spotting is definitely nothing to worry about. My last progesterone test showed I didn&#8217;t ovulate though don&#8217;t know the results and unfortunately I didn&#8217;t temp or OPK that cycle :dohh:.

Hi to everyone else :wave:

x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies I am glad you are all back I missed you all ! 
I totally understand what u mean by being frustrated with ttcing. All it is is just waiting waiting waiting and for those of us heading towards IUIs or whatever it will be a whole more waiting around . I am so glad I have you ladies on this thread as I feel supported and valued. I really do wish us all some good news over these next few months. Thank you:hugs:


----------



## MrsG2010

Mrsp - I hate that you have been left to your own devices for basically 6 months. I hope 1) that you don't have to go back but 2) if you do, I hope he gets more aggressive!

Aleja, im with you. Frustrated but hopeful for all of us. At least one of us should 'hit' in the next couple months.


----------



## Sarahrn04

Clomid day 2. 


Any of you girls have any words of wisdom?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Clomid Sarah, good luck sweetie, I have only had hot flashes once (this cycle) but my moods are foul and my skin is horrible :growlmad:. And it's not just when taking the tablets, it's all cycle, though worse when actually taking them. Sorry I'm not painting a good picture but need to be realistic! Lots of ladies get BFP's in the first couple of clomid cycles so FX'd you'll be one of them! :hugs:.

Thanks Aleja, sending you lots of :dust:.

MrsG - yes I know it's very annoying, even if they did a progesterone test each cycle to make sure I've O'd I'd be happy (and to make sure my progesterone is ok) but nope. He did mention at my last appointment at around 9 months after clomid we'd be looking at IUI or straight to IVF (not having that though, want to try IUI first) but I'm not sure what's going to happen in the meantime on months 6-9, maybe more monitoring.

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world. I've got so many friends on facebook who've recently had or about to have their babies and it's so hard looking at all the cute baby pictures. DH is affected by it now, it took him a while to get his head around it but now he wants one as bad as me. He wants to BD or AI every day this cycle :saywhat: I think that's slightly OTT but whatever lol x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies good luck with the clomid .. I can't offer any pearls of wisdom but wishing u all the best this cycle xox 
I am now playing a waiting game until the FS sees us in a fortnight .. I've resided to the fact that we are heading for IVF so in a way I just want to get on with it

GL ladies


----------



## aleja

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh Clomid Sarah, good luck sweetie, I have only had hot flashes once (this cycle) but my moods are foul and my skin is horrible :growlmad:. And it's not just when taking the tablets, it's all cycle, though worse when actually taking them. Sorry I'm not painting a good picture but need to be realistic! Lots of ladies get BFP's in the first couple of clomid cycles so FX'd you'll be one of them! :hugs:.
> 
> Thanks Aleja, sending you lots of :dust:.
> 
> MrsG - yes I know it's very annoying, even if they did a progesterone test each cycle to make sure I've O'd I'd be happy (and to make sure my progesterone is ok) but nope. He did mention at my last appointment at around 9 months after clomid we'd be looking at IUI or straight to IVF (not having that though, want to try IUI first) but I'm not sure what's going to happen in the meantime on months 6-9, maybe more monitoring.
> 
> Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world. I've got so many friends on facebook who've recently had or about to have their babies and it's so hard looking at all the cute baby pictures. DH is affected by it now, it took him a while to get his head around it but now he wants one as bad as me. He wants to BD or AI every day this cycle :saywhat: I think that's slightly OTT but whatever lol x

YeP I'm sick of all the face book photos and status updates about friend's babies.. It's really heartbreaking and I am beginning to feel like its hard to keep a happy positive persona when I'm around all these babies and happy mummies.

Wishing u some baby dust


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks aleja. I think it makes you feel better when you resign yourself to needing assisted conception, whether it IUI or IVF. I'm just going through the motions this month and next, I don't think it will work for me, sorry to sound negative, but it makes me feel better as I'm looking forward to another FS appointment to see what the next step is. Sending you lots of :dust:.

:hugs: to you feeling the same way as I do about the photos x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! :hi:
Hope you all had a nice weekend!

I have been doing a bit of thinking today and I am wondering if thin uterine lining is perhaps part of my problem...(I have short, light periods) So, having spent the evening on google (dangerous I know!) I have now got a plan of action (or more accurately - a shopping list for the health store tomor! :haha:) I read loads of different sites and have decided to try the following - raspberry leaf tea (just until ov I think altho some sites said it was fine to take after also?:shrug:), b-complex, iron supplements and a short self-accupuncture session every day (circular movements 2 inches below the belly button for 2mins, it's ren3 I think...) There was lots of other stuff recommended too like selenium, bromelain, phytoestrogens but there was a bit of negative info about these too and I'm a bit wary of self-medicating so decided to give them a skip (for now anyway!) Gonna try them for a month or two and see if I notice a difference. Might be a bit late for this cycle since I'm due to ov on Thurs but we'll see! Also, thinking of going for a few sessions of accupuncture to see if that helps. Will have to see how much it'll cost though... 

So that's my update for the moment! Anyone else have light periods? I'm sure someone mentioned them before, maybe mk8? If so have u ever mentioned them to the dr/FS?

:dust: to all! (it's bound to work one of these days!!!)


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning. CD15 already here. Haven't really been doing anything ttc wise. Hopefully I'll remember to OPK tonight. I've forgotten for months now. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow gettingbroody that's a heck of a lot of pills! You'll be rattling lol! Yes I didn't think my AF's were very heavy. When I had follicle tracking the first cycle of my clomid they said I had beautiful thick lining but had a light AF. I asked about this and he said lighter periods indicate good ovulation! I didn't get it as my lining was thick but that's what he said! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsG2010 said:


> Morning. CD15 already here. Haven't really been doing anything ttc wise. Hopefully I'll remember to OPK tonight. I've forgotten for months now.
> 
> Hope you all are well!

MrsG you're a day behind me, CD16 here, not OPK'ing this month as hard as it is but I know I'll feel better for it. I know ov is imminent & I felt some pains this afternoon, CP is HSO so I'm happy with my earlier ov this month and it's interesting as I've taken no supplements except folic acid.

I got my next FS appt through, 25th April, can't wait! :dance:

x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope everyone is good. gl for those waiting for OV. It's very brave of you not using opks . I had become so dependent on them that I can't imagine not using them . Then again my cycle is so long I do need them to pin point my ovulation. Not that it matters anyway given DHs challenged sperm. Mrsbroody I also went on a vitamin shopping spree buying a tonne of concentrated vitamins for DH. He had his 2nd SA yesterday he said it was 'alright' but still thought he didn't produce enough ... ivf here I come 

What's everyone else planning for ttc?


----------



## MrsG2010

CD16 for me today. I managed to remember to do OPK yesterday. Negative. Here are my problems:

1) Remembering to do it before I use the restroom!
2) Remembering to check it in 5 minutes

I've taken my temp for the past 3 days. Still appear low. So I don't think I had an early ov again this month. Whatever. "Super egg" was lame last month!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks for that MrsP! It doesn't make much sense to me either but it's nice to hear anyway! 

Aleja :hugs: When do expect things to start happening? Does your insurance/health system cover ivf etc? We get no assistance here in Ireland for any of that :growlmad:


----------



## Sarahrn04

Broody- my cousin-in-law was in the same predicament and she was put on a low dose aspirin (81mg) to thicken her lining. 


Clomid finished up Monday. so I am PC (postclomid) day 2. Have not been sleeping well, and had wicked hot flashes today. Will start checking OPK's tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi ladies! Remember me???? It seems like I've been away for a while. After last month's early ovulation and then followed by a delayed period, I just didn't care anymore. I don't track my cycle anymore, not obsessed and have quit everything! Lol. I hope all you girls are doing okay. Maybe in a few months, we will move forward with clomid and all. Right now I've got tons on my plate and am focusing on one thing at a time. I'll be lurking girls!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Truly! :hi: 
Enjoy the break and the lurking! It definitely helps to take a step back every now and then :hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi Ladies

Thought i'd just pop in to say Hiya!

I'm still in trying to chill out mode
Nearly a week to go until the end of this cycle, no idea what's happening

I tried reflexology for the first time about 2 or 3 days before i think i ovulated. It was really funny. Going back again on 17th March, she said to go about every 5-6 weeks. It's all part of my try and relax and if it helps then that's all good.

We finally decided to go forward with the referral to the IVF clinic, hopefully not for IVF but they do other procedures so i thought what's the harm in going along. So waiting now for a letter for our first appointment.

Given up alcohol until the 24th March when i go to a wedding, what harm can it do me??? I'm sure this Friday night i will miss a glass of vino. Also given up a few things for lent - diet coke, crisps (not that i eat a lot) and vending machines! There is one at my 6th form centre which is too tempting!

Hope you're all well, any developments?

x


----------



## aleja

hi gettingbroody, australia has fairly generous IVF rebates but it will still cost about $3500-$4500 per cycle (according to FS). There is a couple of cheaper clinics which are partially covered by state but waiting lists long. my health insurance doesn't cover IVF - but it would only cover hospital stay costs if i had it. 
I have been looking into clinics but i think i am going to stay with the current FS I have as he already knows our history and has done all the tests etc.

Funnily enough I am DPO14 today and can officially:test: but i lost all hope now of a natural BFP so I will wait to the dreaded aunt flo arrives.. probably by tomorrow

Hi Truly and Cupcake! so happy to hear from you ladies, Its great to hear about the break in ttc. it will really help with feeling refreshed for the next cycle. I should take a leaf off your book and take it easy too before i start :gun:


----------



## GettingBroody

So, dh heard from his dr today about his SA and it's not good news :nope: Test showed he has a low sperm count. He goes to see his dr for a blood test on Tues and then he must go back to the FS for a second SA. To be honest I was kind of expecting it so not too upset. Just hope the FS is as fast-acting as yours Aleja if the second set of results are also bad... Bring on the professionals!


----------



## aleja

:hugs:gettingbroody i am so sorry to hear that...i really wouldn't want to wish it on my worst enemy as its an absolute bummer....

on the flipside at least it gives some kind of answers hopefully your DH's second lot is much better and that the FS can give you some options too. 
During my Dh's second SA they gave him a sperm dna fragmentation test (i think it is called SARCSA or something) as apparently if there is damage to sperm dna it makes it hard for spermy to stick....just something else to ask about AND worry about:wacko: GL hun


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi Sarahrn! Good luck!

Hi Truly! Good to see you!

Hello Cupcake!

Hey aleja, fingers crossed!

Broody, Sorry your DH SA did not go well. Did you get the results on paper?

As for me, another negative OPK last night. DH and I talked a bit about our next steps. He still seems to be thinking it's going to happen naturally. He doesn't seem to want to go forward with fertility treatments. He still hasn't gone for his blood work and certainly not for his second SA. (First one was done back in May.) I'm giving him some time. We've had a stressful (putting it mildly) few months and I don't want to add on at this time. 

Our results were all normal (even if not quite good) so I don't see why it can't happen naturally for us... soon!?


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Broody, Sorry your DH SA did not go well. Did you get the results on paper?

No, haven't seen the results and DH didn't think to ask for figures :dohh: He's going to ask the dr for them on Tues. 

MrsG, I agree there doesn't seem to be any reason it won't happen naturally if the results are clear. Could just be a little shy! I think my DH would be just like yours if the results hadn't pointed to a problem... Fx'd for you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> It's very brave of you not using opks . I had become so dependent on them that I can't imagine not using them .What's everyone else planning for ttc?

Totally know what you mean hun, this is only the 2nd cycle in 17 that I&#8217;ve not used them, but you know what I feel great! (well I did but that&#8217;s another story I&#8217;ll come to.) Much more relaxed! I do wonder if stress is causing us problems, I&#8217;m sure it can&#8217;t be good for you POAS&#8217;ing every day :shrug:.

My plans are IUI if the FS agrees!



Sarahrn04 said:


> Clomid finished up Monday. so I am PC (postclomid) day 2. Have not been sleeping well, and had wicked hot flashes today. Will start checking OPK's tomorrow morning.

Sorry you&#8217;ve been having the side effects hun, just wait til the moodswings start! :wacko: Have you noticed when you first started OPK&#8217;s post clomid that they got lighter? Apparently the clomid can affect them. My first few cycles I POAS&#8217;d really early and they were darker, got lighter and then darker again approaching ovulation.

Trulyoo &#8211; nice to hear from you hun! Enjoy your break!



cupcakesarah said:


> I tried reflexology for the first time about 2 or 3 days before i think i ovulated. It was really funny. Going back again on 17th March, she said to go about every 5-6 weeks. It's all part of my try and relax and if it helps then that's all good.
> 
> We finally decided to go forward with the referral to the IVF clinic, hopefully not for IVF but they do other procedures so i thought what's the harm in going along. So waiting now for a letter for our first appointment.

Let me know how the reflexology goes, I wouldn&#8217;t mind trying it! Good luck with the referral, hope you get to move forward to the next step :thumbup:

Gettingbroody &#8211; so sorry to hear about DH SA hun :hugs: But as long as he has :spermy: there is always something they can do!



MrsG2010 said:


> As for me, another negative OPK last night. DH and I talked a bit about our next steps. He still seems to be thinking it's going to happen naturally. He doesn't seem to want to go forward with fertility treatments. He still hasn't gone for his blood work and certainly not for his second SA. (First one was done back in May.) I'm giving him some time. We've had a stressful (putting it mildly) few months and I don't want to add on at this time.

We&#8217;re in the same boat as you MrsG, DH SA was done last May and the FS said he needed to do a second, DH refused as the hospital I am with won&#8217;t accept home samples, unlike the one we used for DH (before I was referred.) But the FS said as his sample was pretty good he wouldn&#8217;t force him to do another. But May was a long time ago and I want to get him checked again &#8211; so I&#8217;ve asked our GP for another sample bottle to take to the hospital that assessed his first SA. I would like to do this before our next FS appointment in April. Sorry your DH isn&#8217;t wanting to go forward with anything. MEN!

AFM, I have been very relaxed, no vits, no OPK&#8217;s&#8230;until today when my IRL TTC buddy has gone into labour. I&#8217;m happy and excited for them but so sad it&#8217;s not me and keep getting upset :cry:. I thought I was done with crying over TTC as I&#8217;ve been so looking forward to the FS appointment! x


----------



## aleja

hi mrsP, i am glad to hear that you are having a mostly stress free and apparatus free cycle. I say we all need them sometimes. when do you expect to OV?

It must have been hard trying to be happy for your friend but at the same time feeling terrible inside. Only ladies in our situation would understand that. it is such a conflicted feeling. I always feel ashamed of myself when these bouts of jealousy and self pity arise. One of my ttc friends is having her baby shower in March and I am dreading it. I feel awful saying it but here she is about to be a proud mummy to a little girl in May and I will most likely be starting my first IVF cycle around the same time.....unfair or what?? then again I feel grateful that I have good heath and a supportive and mostly happy existence.

Don't feel bad about the crying i think there will always be tears as long as we are in this ttc limbo. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you aleja, :hugs:. Does your friend who's shower you are going to know you are TTC? A few of my friends know & they have babies & my friend who is having her baby knows. I find it easier though they don't 'really' understand. I'm pretty sure I ovulated at the beginning of last week due to CM & CP, I'm approx 5-7 DPO. Still BD'ing for a bit just in case x


----------



## Sarahrn04

MrsP what dose of Clomid are you on?


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsp yes my friend does know we are ttc because we used to talk about it all the time. Then she got pregnant and I didn't. Lately we have just been talking about her pregnancy and hasn't asked me about how I am going which I am grateful about. I have other friends with babies who all ask me what's happening but I keep deflecting the questions. I am in no position to be telling the whole world about this IVF predicament... Not yet at least


----------



## aleja

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MrsG2010

Looks like I'm 3DPO.

My Ovulation Chart 


I don't know. I didn't keep a full chart because I wasn't sleeping well. Honestly, I don't think it really matters. :nope:

gettingbroody, did your DH get his #s?


----------



## Sarahrn04

just stopping by to say hi to all my ladies. :hugs:

9 days post Clomid. Monitoring my OPK's which are getting darker but not dark enough to be positive. The research I have come upon says you should O 5-9 days after clomid.... :shrug:

Trying to stay positive.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> gettingbroody, did your DH get his #s?

Nope, totally forgot to say it to him :dohh: I'm not going to chase them down now though. Think it would actually make me more stressed to know the actual figures. At the moment I'm quite relaxed about it but I think seeing the numbers would have me googling like crazy! I'll wait til the results of the 2nd SA and google then! DH went for his blood test on Tues and the dr (female) ended up doing a physical examination on him to make sure all was well in that region :shock: Poor DH, he was mortified! :blush:


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey sarah, how's it going -- any updates?

Gettingbroody, poor dh! But he went and im proud of him! :)

My dh... still no progress. I havent brought it up again. Im in 2ww again, we'll see how this round goes.


----------



## Sarahrn04

MrsG- No real updates. I am after clomid day 11. My OPK's got the darkest yesterday but not technically positive, and are starting to get lighter again...who knows. Next weekend will be CD28 so I will see what happens then.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarah, sorry for the delay, I am on 50mg. Are you getting monitored at all? Any follicle tracking to check the clomid has worked?

Bless your DH gettingbroody!

Hi :wave: to everyone else.

I hoped to return with some good news as I was starting to think I was preggo, but :nope:. I shouldn&#8217;t complain as I&#8217;ve had a good spotting month with the early ovulation, but lo and behold, CD27 the beigey CM has started today. I'm between 10-12 DPO. I&#8217;ve been feeling a bit nauseous, burning feeling in my uterus on Thursday, creamy CM, really sore boobs started last night, CP is soft, when normally it is hard at this point and when I took the dog out yesterday I saw TWO sets of magpies. I really thought my luck was in&#8230;:winkwink:. When I saw the spotting earlier I tested, though didn&#8217;t have much wee but BFN. I know I&#8217;m technically not out yet, but I also know my body and that it&#8217;s pre AF spotting. DH and I are going to make the FS listen to me next month, I&#8217;ve now got a pattern to my spotting which suggests progesterone to me, but last time I mentioned that he said LPD is a nonsense. I had a bit cry before, but I&#8217;m ok now, just p*ssed off :hissy: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and I hit 18 months yesterday!!! :growlmad:


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending loads of :hugs: MrsP. Fx'd the spotting stops and af doesn't make an appearance...:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun :hugs: x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
MrsP I really hope af stays away this month. It must be so frustrating to think that the clomid which are supposed to help are not doing there job. 
However LP that is 10-12 is normal isnt it? 
Same which with u Sarah with a later ov again. Have you tried the Smiley digis? They are more expensive but no guess work of when the surge is happening. 

Getting broody I think waiting for the next SA results is better than making yourself sick googling like I did! Because my Dh's 1st SA was soooooo poor I wasn't expecting a miracle for his retest . The results of the second were just as bad but normal DNA Fragmentation so i was very relieved that we could try ICSI with his own sperm . I truly hope u guys dont even worry about that because the next sample may turn up a good one xxx

MrsG here is to a peaceful 2 week wait

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aleja

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh and I hit 18 months yesterday!!! :growlmad:

mrsP :-( 
You are giving it your best shot and really that's all u can do for now hun


----------



## mk8

clomid cycle 4 didnt work for me :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, well my LP is usually 11 but my first clomid cycle counted as 12 but my FS counted it as 14 & said 12 isnt normal! :wacko: He must've been including ovulation day & first day of AF which you're not supposed to :shrug:.

Sarah, yes I agree, try the clearblue too but you can make them last by just using them when you think you're close on the IC's. I've had what I thought was an almost positive on the IC & came up positive on the digi.

Sorry it didn't work MK :hugs:

x


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: mk8 :hugs:


----------



## aleja

welcome back mk:flower: how was california???
sorry about the witch again........what next?

MrsP, that made me giggle about your FS including OV and Af...it goes to show that we ladies know our bodies best after all...no FS can replace our knowledge. And I still think >10 is normal!?


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja

California was fab and v sad to be back. Game plan is another clomid cycle (gp said do 6 max) and I'm on the wait list to see a fs who will prob refer me for an hsg. In the meantime, going to try to chill, stay positive and I'm trying acupuncture! You? What's the latest with you?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. I'm still in the 2WW. CD30, 10DPO. Feel like the same old, same old. When I started on this thread I was 30. Now I'm 31, and looking at 32 this summer.

MrsP- 18 months... Sorry! :( I'm not looking forward to it. I'm at about 16 months, (Cycle 14).

Sorry mk, No one discussing IUI? Do you have to have hsg before iui?

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## mk8

Hey mrs g, I know what you mean, I was 30 when I joined and turning 32 this summer. But ya know, my friend got preggers at 40 naturally, we have time! 

I don't want to do iui until I'm sure my tubes are open via an hsg. I think I need to pay for iui so may as well check my tubes first. I just hope the waiting list here in the uk isn't that long. 

I typically have an lp of 12 days with spotting on day 11/12. I take b6 complex but not sure if it makes a diff. I also do reflexology but that hadn't done anything, but I find it relaxing, which I think is important. Embarking on acupuncture to try to induce something next week... The stuff we do eh? 

What supplements (if any) are u girls on now? 

Also, a friend who is preg via round two of ivf recommends eating brazil nuts- helps o and with implantation. She also said to steer clear or pineapples. Worth a shot


----------



## GettingBroody

So it looks like af is here...I'm only on cd27 - she's 2-3 days early, very confused :wacko:


----------



## mk8

Hmmm broody- is it def af or just light spotting?


----------



## GettingBroody

Fairly sure it's af... Heavier than spotting and red. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> welcome back mk:flower: how was california???
> sorry about the witch again........what next?
> 
> MrsP, that made me giggle about your FS including OV and Af...it goes to show that we ladies know our bodies best after all...no FS can replace our knowledge. And I still think >10 is normal!?

Yes that's what I read too, but my FS seems to disagree with everthing I read and insists 14 is normal and if it was 11-12 then it's too short :dohh: Honestly I don't know what to believe, but he is the expert & he's not just a GP, so maybe he is right? Who knows! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

mk8 said:


> Hey mrs g, I know what you mean, I was 30 when I joined and turning 32 this summer. But ya know, my friend got preggers at 40 naturally, we have time!
> 
> I don't want to do iui until I'm sure my tubes are open via an hsg. I think I need to pay for iui so may as well check my tubes first. I just hope the waiting list here in the uk isn't that long.
> 
> I typically have an lp of 12 days with spotting on day 11/12. I take b6 complex but not sure if it makes a diff. I also do reflexology but that hadn't done anything, but I find it relaxing, which I think is important. Embarking on acupuncture to try to induce something next week... The stuff we do eh?
> 
> What supplements (if any) are u girls on now?
> 
> Also, a friend who is preg via round two of ivf recommends eating brazil nuts- helps o and with implantation. She also said to steer clear or pineapples. Worth a shot

I'm just taking folic acid now, trying it the natural way (well except the clomid lol) after 18 months of throwing tablets down my neck I think I need a break :).

Funny what your friend has been told about Pineapple as I read the opposite, that it helps implantation though the pineapple core is the best!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about AF Gettingbroody :hugs:

MrsG - have you tested yet?

x


----------



## prolifer

I am almost 32 and have tried to be trying but my DH is a little less enthusiastic as he is always quite tired by the end of the day. Best of luck to us all, eh?


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Prolifer! :hi:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Welcome prolifer , I noticed u are from NSW - so am I .. From Sydney ! 
Mk.. I haven't been on bnb much as I am in pre-IvF limbo land. I am waiting for the next FS appt at the IvF clinic and may be starting my first cycle in early April. It's all a bit daunting but I trying not to think about it too much for now. I am taking folic acid, a women's multi and Co Q10 .dh takes CoQ10, vitamin E, vitamin C, and zinc 
Ive been doing my research as we have to try to create the best possible egg and spermy for the ICSI to have a chance to work . 

From memory I recall u have had a range of tests all which have come back normal.. Did you have an AMH test for ovarian reserve? And a HSg would be handy too to see if your tubes are clear ( and to help them clear up too)


----------



## aleja

MrsPTTC said:


> mk8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrs g, I know what you mean, I was 30 when I joined and turning 32 this summer. But ya know, my friend got preggers at 40 naturally, we have time!
> 
> I don't want to do iui until I'm sure my tubes are open via an hsg. I think I need to pay for iui so may as well check my tubes first. I just hope the waiting list here in the uk isn't that long.
> 
> I typically have an lp of 12 days with spotting on day 11/12. I take b6 complex but not sure if it makes a diff. I also do reflexology but that hadn't done anything, but I find it relaxing, which I think is important. Embarking on acupuncture to try to induce something next week... The stuff we do eh?
> 
> What supplements (if any) are u girls on now?
> 
> Also, a friend who is preg via round two of ivf recommends eating brazil nuts- helps o and with implantation. She also said to steer clear or pineapples. Worth a shot
> 
> I'm just taking folic acid now, trying it the natural way (well except the clomid lol) after 18 months of throwing tablets down my neck I think I need a break :).
> 
> Funny what your friend has been told about Pineapple as I read the opposite, that it helps implantation though the pineapple core is the best!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Me too I heard pineapples are good for implantation......


----------



## aleja

MrsPTTC said:


> aleja said:
> 
> 
> welcome back mk:flower: how was california???
> sorry about the witch again........what next?
> 
> MrsP, that made me giggle about your FS including OV and Af...it goes to show that we ladies know our bodies best after all...no FS can replace our knowledge. And I still think >10 is normal!?
> 
> Yes that's what I read too, but my FS seems to disagree with everthing I read and insists 14 is normal and if it was 11-12 then it's too short :dohh: Honestly I don't know what to believe, but he is the expert & he's not just a GP, so maybe he is right? Who knows! xClick to expand...

Hi mrs p you are right they are the experts but we pay them big money to help us so if FS is confusing us or treatment is not working then we can always get a second opinion. And doctors seem to each have their preferences with treatment. For example my FS said that if Clomid or an IUI not effective after 3 months then the chances of working at all decreases but some doctors keep at it for much longer???? I can see why we all become stressed and lose hope as even doctors dont share the same ideas on how to manage infertility. Anyway sorry for my rant .. And hopefully my Fs will be wrong when u and mk both get a bfp this cycle xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks aleja, I have read that the chances decrease after 3 months too, but I have seen people get BFP's on here at 4-6 too. It seems common practice in the UK to do 6 months, but then again we don't have to pay for our treatment, its through the NHS so as IUI/IVF is costly to them they probably don't want to go down that route too soon...I have thought about changing FS but that hospital is really handy for me for work & I'm sure all the FS at the same hospital have the same ideas so its probably not worth it. I'll just have to persuade him to test my progesterone again & look into my spotting issues. Main thing is I know he will go down the IUI/IVF route this year! :dance:

Is normal IVF not am option for you hun? ICSI is the next/final step isn't it? x


----------



## mk8

Hey girls - quick hello only. Hope you're all doing ok. My my, many of us have moved on to the next stages of TTC, whether it be pregnancy, looking into assisted conception options etc... Positive vibes all round- our bfps will happen!


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. 15DPO and spotting. I haven't felt that awful feeling of disappointment yet. Maybe it'll come later ...Or maybe I'll feel Ok this month. :shrug:

Hope you guys are all well!


----------



## aleja

Hi mk and mrsG:flower: 
mrsG do you test anymore? i think i remember you said you just wait around for the witchy.. hope its just spotting and not AF

Mk- yes you are so right about stepping up the action to other forms of ttc. i wish there were more natural bfps happening but unfortunately in my case it is unlikely to happen. however we will give it a shot again this cycle and hopefully i will be one of those lucky gals who miraculously fall preggers just before the ivf starts:haha:

mrsP- i really hope you don't have to think about ivf/IUI:shrug: i guess the upside is that it free for you so that is so fantastic. I wish they had a similar arrangement in Australia but our govt is not as generous!

normal IVF is not an option for us as DH's sperm count is so low and they are pretty lazy swimmers. we will need icsi as it they can choose the best sperm and insert it directly into the egg so that way the spermy doesn't have to bother swimming at all:dohh:
i think icsi is becoming more common these days and getting better results. i have been trolling the IVF forums and noticed that most ladies are having icsi cycles.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Mrsg- hope you're still feeling ok

Aleja- on to the next stage! Good luck. 

As for me, went to my first acupuncture session at zita west clinic yesterday. It was fine, not painful. She didn't understand why I wasn't pregnant already either but said my spotting may be due to low progesterone (mrsp, keep note). She put the needles in on my ankles, wrists, tum and forehead- not painful. Not feeling any diff yet but here's hoping eh?


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja No I do not test anymore. I haven't in like 6 months. 

So AF arrived yesterday. Cycle #15. :( I'm going to try to talk to DH tonight. See what he wants to do.

Mk - I'm so interested in this acupuncture. Sounds interesting. What made you decide to start?

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, 
sorry to hear about AF Mrs G...wow cycle 15.:wacko:..when did you start TTC again? what do you think your DH will say?
funnily enough i went through my FF cycles and noticed I am only on cycle 7 :shrug:but i think that is since i started on using FF. plus my cycles are soooooo long i wouldn't be surprised if I am only up to cycle 10 or something...but it has now officially been 12 months for me and i am already heading for the help of modern medicine. 

mk- i have heard of that name zita west...did she write a book or something? the acu sounds really interesting and may help get your system sorted very soon. how often do you have to do it?


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, 

Mrsg- cycle 15? Try cycle 17 baby! Though it's month 15 for me. If its any help, another lady on this forum hit the jackpot on cycle 15 :)

Zita west did indeed write a book Aleja. 

I just decided to try acupuncture as I figured it wouldn't hurt. I've known people to try it for other reasons and they found it beneficial and people tell me it can balance hormones and I'm hoping that's my issue. I'm waiting for my hsg still so may as well try something. She suggested I go again 5dpo to help with implantation. So will go again. Another lady on this forum who now has a beautiful baby girl now liked it and the month she got her bfp the acupuncturist said her energy was rebalanced. Maybe it was that or the hsg she had that did it, either way, it was a positive story. 

She said my 26nmol/l progesterone level on day 21 (was actually day 22/5 dpo) is quite low and could expl my spotting. 

Aleja, remind me- do u have pcos?

Mrsg- whats your lp?


----------



## Sarahrn04

Just checking in. cd33. First round of clomid...+opk at day 11 then I had 5 days + at cd 28-32. No symptoms of anything, and no bfp....soooooo weird.


----------



## mk8

ohhhhh pos opks are a great sign of a bfp! what hpt r u using?


----------



## aleja

mrsG Mk is right...any cycle can be the one, even Cycle 15 so don't lose hope.

Mk, i think some of the ladies on another ivf forum were talking about a zita west diet or something? Its really great you are being proactive and not just relying on western medicine. I am thinking of doing the same as i hear Acu is great for preparing the body for ivf and after implantation of course.
In terms of your spotting...at what time in your cycle does it start? is it after OV? if so have you tried herbs?? I think i remember you may have used something before but chasteberry is supposed to be good for regulating hormones and increasing progesterone. I truly believe it helps me - i take it everyday after I ovulate and it helps with a long LP too.

sarah, thanks for popping in....wow it sounds promising....did you use a digi HPT?? if you haven't I think you should!!! GL:dust:


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja, I started end of Oct/beginning of November 2010. So I'm opposite of MK. I'm cycle 15, month 17. She's cycle 17, month 15. 

Fingers crossed Sarahrn! 

I think I'm just now fully realizing that a lot of us are on Clomid. I am not. Anyone else not on it yet? I did not talk to DH last night. He got home late from a tough day at work. It wasn't a good time. Financially speaking, we'll be doing slightly better when May rolls around. I'm thinking of making that my first IUI goal. (I'm ashamed to say I don't have any hope of a natural BFP. And then because I'm feeling extra negative I doubt IUI will work either. :( )


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd for you Sarah!!! Keep us posted! :dust:

MrsG, I'm not taking Clomid (yet!) either. DH's blood work came back fine so he's going for his second SA on Tues. it's actually very bad timing cos I'll be cd14 then... Thought about changing it but not sure how long we'd have to wait for another apt so I think I'd prefer to just keep the ball rolling there. It means I'm probably out this month before we ever start but I've kinda given up on a natural BFP too so :shrug: Going to use opks again this month (haven't in aaaages) cos af was so early last month. Not sure if I ov'd early or if lp was shorter than usual... 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsg thanks for clearing up the cycle mix up .. I've actually been off the pill since August 2010 for ntnp so it reality we are actually in similar situations in terms of how long :-( 
On your ticker it says that your Dh SA was normal but low end .. Did they do the DNA fragmentation or sperm antibody testing? Just a thought... Apparently after a woman's age male factor is next reason couples need AC .. It's a bit grim but even in my own circle of friends the few ppl I have told about our issues they tell me about either their own spermy related stories or of people they know..
As for Clomid I'm not on it either .. I tried to tell FS about my long annoying cycles (not Pcos related) but he didn't seem fussed he reminded me that I am ovulAting and good hormones so there is no need to take it. Plus he said its a bit futile give that the real reason there ain't no baby is because of Dh's sperm 
I know it's hard to stay positive but at least you have a plan in the works. Whether its a natural bfp or not in the end it won't matter when u are holding your precious babyx 

Gettingbroody hello! Great news about bloods one thing less to worry about. Yes the SA timing is bad but I think it is worth doing sooner rather than later for peace of mind


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Prolifer!

Aleja, I see with regards to the ICSI &#8211; anything to get the best results! :thumbup: Re your FS not putting you on the clomid. I&#8217;m sure my FS said the longer the cycles the less your chances of a &#8220;good ovulation&#8221; are as opposed to &#8220;weak ovulation&#8221; like he thinks I have. And I&#8217;m sure I read that long cycles mean older eggs and aren&#8217;t as good. It&#8217;s funny how all the FS have different ideas/opinions on everything! :dohh:

MK &#8211; interesting what they said at the Zita West Clinic! How much was your accupuncture if you don&#8217;t mind me asking and how many times should you go? It&#8217;s the cost that&#8217;s putting me off &#8211; I&#8217;m sure I heard £40 a session!

Sorry about AF MrsG :hugs:

Sarah, your positive OPK&#8217;s are a bit odd! When did you take your clomid? If I test a few days after stopping my lines are darker (not positive though) and get lighter before getting darker again when ovulation happens. It tricked me the first month thinking ovulation was coming but it wasn&#8217;t! :dohh: I think it must affect OPK&#8217;s. Could that be it? Of course you could be preggo, but I&#8217;m sure a HPT is supposed to pick it up before an OPK :shrug:.

Gettingbroody &#8211; the SA timing &#8211; what a bummer! :growlmad: But it is very important and needs to be done I guess!

AFM &#8211; I took DH&#8217;s 2nd SA in on Wednesday, results take 2-3 weeks to be sent back to the Dr. I&#8217;m not worried as the first one last May was brill, and DH has continued his Wellman and Maca and stopped smoking 3 months ago. It will be interesting to compare the results though..5.5 weeks til my FS appointment, yay! And 6 weeks 7 days until Turkey! (Not that I&#8217;m counting of anything :winkwink:)
Just waiting to ovulate, though it&#8217;ll be a few days yet. Did AI last night and will BD over the weekend. 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Just popping in to send you all lots of Mother's Day :dust:!!! Hopefully it's extra strong today!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Are you girls finding mothers day hard this year? I am...:dohh: :cry: x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hello Girls!!! Popping in again after another hiatus. Anybody get BFP's while I was away??? As for me, this month I got really anxious again about this whole journey. My good friend fell pregnant on her honeymoon last month. Truth be told, it makes me so pissed off about my own situation. This month we did the best we could in regards to timing and my temps showed an ovluation cycle but lo and behold, I feel AF is coming; starting to spot already. I really don't know what the heck to do anymore. Aside from starting fertility drugs which I'm still a bit apprehensive about, I don't know why it's taking sooooo darn long if all the tests came out okay! I want to start using the clear blue easy fertility monitor to take all of the guessing out of the equation. Are any of you girls using it?

I can't believe how long our journey has been. We should all be pregnant by now.... 

So mad at the universe right now!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw :hugs: Truly and MrsP. Truly has your dh been tested? Were his results fine too?


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Broody, yes he's all good. Actually, he did exceptional after we thought it was him since I've always had regular periods. Now even after the tests are done, I'm wondering if its just that his sperm doesn't like my egg and for some reason they are not jiving. 

Do any of you ladies wonder about that??? I'm thinking that maybe on a chemical level, the two guys just don't like each other. Haha.......What else could it be when all of us have given our best shots? Well, seriously, I'm starting to think maybe its my environment. I know for a fact that for several months now I don't seem to have any Eggwhite CM at all! Don't know but as I get older, I'm dry as a prune (lol!!!). And maybe I'm too acidic up there. I know DH deposits a lot (sorry TMI) and I've been hanging upside down on the edge of the bed so what the heck??? Maybe the sperm dies off right away and no one makes it to the egg =(. 

Right now we are trying to save up for a house and so I'm hesitant to do the IUI treatments. I'm thinking I'm going to take cough syrup all month next cycle and see if it improves my environment and maybe get acupuncture at my DH's chiropractic office. What do you guys think? Any suggestions???

I had a talk with God this morning and I was really mad. Hehe... I wish I knew what he was planning. Gosh, I'm starting to go loonie.


----------



## mk8

Quick message...

Truly- drink green tea to help ewcm, drink lots of water too! 

As for me, cycle 5 clomid, got my positive opk much later than other clomid cycles- day 16(today). Shocker, usually day 14 on clomid. Also had acupuncture on day 10 so even more surprised. Doing the baby dance like crazy, dh and I are tired!


----------



## Sarahrn04

CD 37 here. BFN this morning and my boobs are starting to hurt. 

Looks like AF is most likely around the corner...

DR. appointment tomorrow so we'll see what she thinks, and what the plan is from here. probably another round of Clomid.


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry Sarah. Really hope she doesn't arrive...

Truly, I found grapefruit juice to be better for ewcm than cough syrup. You also try pre-seed or conceive plus?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, sending you all some positive vibes as i can see that some of us are down in the dumps :-(
Gettingbroody & mrsP our mother's day is in May..i hadn't thought about that day being hard but now that you ladies have mentioned it yeah it will be another stab in the heart this year.

welcome back truly, i am sorry to hear that there is no bfp yet for you....how long have you been trying so far?
Do you see a FS? maybe there is an implantation issue or the sperm and eggy don't like each other. I think for this to be established you will need some more specialised testing. 
in terms of CM...have you tried some herbs? i noticed when I was taking wild yam i was getting really good CM..there might be other herbs or supplements that assist with this too. All i can say is :hugs: and it's okay to hate the world and lose faith....some things are really unfair

MrsP- all our FS really do have different ideas on doing things...in term of my late OV i thought the same about having a 'weak' ovulation or bad quality eggs but when i had the CD21 tests i OV'ed at CD18 or 19 (normal for me) and the results were apparently excellent :shrug: 

Sarah sorry about the POAS result....how long is your cycle usually? I notice that my own cycle is getting longer some months too...i wonder whether a bit of stress contributes to late AF sometimes..GL

MK....keep BDing....!!!!!!! GL hun

hello mrsG and everyone else:hugs:


----------



## mk8

Aleja- you did day 21 bloods on day 21? Ie 2-3 days after you o'd? What results did u get? How long is ur lp? 

Sarah- sorry hun. Your cycles always been that length? 

How u doing broody?

Oh, I've finally got an appointment with a fertility specialist- end April- 10 mins long only! To talk about our health and to ascertain the next steps (hsg I hope!). In the meantime, continuing with clomid and acupuncture. Im also petrified I have blocked tubes as I've had bacterial vaginosis in the past. Mild apparently when I went to a clinic back in 2004! No stds detected then either. That was when hubby and I started dating. Took another std test just in case last sep and all ok. But petrified all the same that bv gave me pid without me knowing and blocked my tubes!!! Also wondering if bv is causing hostile mucus. I reckon I had bv last may, saw gp who didn't test but said it was prob bv (off smell in discharge) but he didn't suggest antibiotics- he said they tend to leave it to clear up on its own. Smell was gone by the time I saw him anyway so didn't push. Oh the analysis, this TTC lark is a pain!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarah, sorry you think AF is on it's way. Hope your Dr's appointment goes well.

Truly - I've always been dry, even before TTC, and unfortunately it gets worse if your start clomid! I've used from day 1 of TTC either Pre-seed or Conceive Plus and love it. I am going to mention it to my FS in April & see if he thinks one is better than the other. I drink grapefruit juice and I do think it improves things a bit. I drink 3 cups of green tea a day just cos it's good for you but I don't think it's improved anything for me. Evening Primrose Oil also helps but I've stopped that now and want to go more natural (except the clomid lol) so I've even stopped pre-natals and gone back to folic acid only. 

Well I had a load of CB digi OPK's left and decided as I want to know more about my body I would use one. Last month I went off CP & EWCM (what little there was) and really want to stop OPK's so decided to use them this month so I can compare it to my CP and go off that in future. Anyway I got a smiley last night and CP is HSO. I usually O based on when I used to temp 2 days after OPK so guess I'll O on CD17 same as last month! Another 29 day cycle, much better than my previous 32-34's!

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies hope everyone is well. i thought i'd bump up the thread to see how we are going .

MK and MrsP - hope your bd'ing has paid off this cycle. GL in the 2ww. 

MK - What is BV? i have never heard of it...Good news about your FS appt...in 10 mins you can get a lot covered..will you be writing a list of questions? If you are worried about blocked tubes then I am sure you will insist on a HSG asap 

my 21 day bloods were done on CD22 i think. 
The results were: 
Progesterone 32.5 nmol/L (no idea what measurement that is!!!)
FSH 4.7 U/L
LH 14.7
Oestradiol 359 pmol/L
Prolactin 516 mIU/L

Recently my AMH was 10 which is normal for my age.

Today i had my first ivf appt. signed a bunch of paperwork and listened to FS talk talk talk about the meds, procedures etc... DH had to have another 2 blood tests for CF carrier and some chromosone testing called karyotyping which i need to google as I have never heard of this .. next step I need to meet my nurse..then if all goes to plan I will start an antagonist cycle in April 

....how the hell did i get to this point so quickly? Only 3 months ago I was full of hope for a natural BFP after my HSG now I am prepping for ICSI.....:dohh:

i wish you all the best ladies i really hope none of you end up in my predicament because it is very scary and overwhelming. GL and natural BFP's to all:kiss:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Aleja. I know it must be daunting but keep positive. I think it's great that your clinic is being so proactive. I know it's not exactly how any of us imagined it but just hold onto the thought of the :baby: who's waiting at the end of this journey... Will they be putting you on meds in preparation? (Is that something they do for ICSI? :shrug:)

Afm, dh went for his second SA on Tues. I went back to opks this cycle (havent used them in aaages) and as it happened I didn't get a positive til Tues so we managed to get in some bd'ing yesterday morning. Not sure if there was much point but it can't hurt to keep trying!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK, though 10 minutes doesn't seem that long, when I went to my first FS appointment I expected it to be at least 30mins to an hour and I think I was out in 20! Make sure you go armed with questions so you don't come out and think "damn I didn't ask..."

Aleja, wow your ICSI has come around so quick! So exciting for you but I'm sure very daunting too. I've no idea what those blood results mean as though I've had mine he didn't tell me the figures, just that everything was fine except the progesterone indicating no ovulation. I "think" I've heard anything over 30 is fine for progesterone, but I might be wrong :shrug:.

Gettingbroody, my DH also had his second one last wednesday, it'll take 2-3 weeks for the results :coffee:.

I had painful ovary cramping on Wednesday night for about 4 hours. I haven't had it since starting clomid and put it down to the clomid making me ovulate from the right, or that the cyst had gone. But obviously not! :growlmad: I'll have to mention it at my appointment next month. So I think I ovulated on Wednesday, CD16 so I'm officially in the 2WW! x


----------



## mk8

Hi girls. Just checking in to say hi. I'm ok, still in tww (which I hope stretches into a 3ww and I then get my bfp! Haha. I had my second acupuncture swag last fri. Very good! Felt so relaxed I fell asleep and woke myself up with my snoring! The first session I was so tense, but this time, I just relaxed my mind and thought happy thoughts. No idea if it helps, we shall see! Overall I'm feeling negative this cycle tho, you know that feeling girls - "it hasn't happened so far, why will it this time"- 15th month and 17th cycle. NOt cool. But I think I need to stay positive. I need to really and truly believe it will happen. I was wondering what to do if the docs find nothing wrong (I hope I'm 100% healthy) what then right? 

Hope u girls are ok. Cupcake- you still checking in? Hope you're alright. X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great to hear your accupuncture went well MK! With regards to not finding anything wrong, I've also thought this & I think IUI is worth a go & then failing that IVF. DH & I did discuss what we'd do if our egg & sperm weren't compatible & I was amazed when DH said he'd probably agree to a donor! Not often men would feel ok with that! x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Mk I am really thinking of trying the acupuncture too. There is an acu centre near my neighbourhood and I keep walking past it I should just go in and have a look. I know that it's hard to keep believing it will happen after so many cycles but any cycle including this one could be the one. And mrsp that's very sweet that your Dh would be willing to use donor gametes but I think u are very long away from having to think of this option. You are both Young and fertile .. It could be something easily fixed through a bit more investigation. GL xxx

Broody yes the whole ICSI thing is very daunting. I just wish I had a crystal ball to tell me it is going to work at the end of it. I will have to start using injections on the 2nd day of my AF (not sure which cycle I will be doing yet) 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. I'm still around. :/ Even though I haven't said it out loud, I seem to have given up. Somewhat. I'm not temping. I don't remember to do the opks. I don't even know what CD it is. :shrug: Until DH is ready to move forward with fertility treatments, I feel stuck. 

I hope you all are well. We are due for some good news around here.


----------



## macca197831

Hi ladies, thought I would join in!

I turn 34 this year and have been trying to conceive for around 14 months. We have had fertility investigations which showed my husband had a count of 19 million and motility was around 35%, all my bloods etc were fine and I am ovulating regularly. Fertility Dr told us IVF was the best option for us which I found devastating. My husband has since had another SA and the results have improved so we were told IUI was the first route to go down. 

I have since had a lap and dye and had some endemetriosis removed. It was mild and everything else is healthy.

We both take vitamins, have cut out alcohol and are fit and healthy but nothing seems to be working. I am losing hope, everyone around me has fell pregnant within 3 cycles which im finding hard! 

We have a further appointment at the fertility clinic in two weeks which I assume is to discuss the results of my lap & dye and going on the list for IUI.

I am not sure what else I could be doing and am trying my best to stay positive!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MrsG. Sometimes its better to not know when you ovulate or what cd you're on. I was a lot more relaxed last month when I didn't opk. As long as you & hubby are bd'ing every 2-3 days it is enough. At least that's what my FS told me to do.

Macca welcome hun! Sorry about DH count but it can be improved. Has he tried Macca root (lol) my DH takes it, first SA was fine, just waiting for results on 2nd one. Good luck with the IUI route, that's probably our next step too.

x


----------



## macca197831

MrsPTTC said:


> :hugs: MrsG. Sometimes its better to not know when you ovulate or what cd you're on. I was a lot more relaxed last month when I didn't opk. As long as you & hubby are bd'ing every 2-3 days it is enough. At least that's what my FS told me to do.
> 
> Macca welcome hun! Sorry about DH count but it can be improved. Has he tried Macca root (lol) my DH takes it, first SA was fine, just waiting for results on 2nd one. Good luck with the IUI route, that's probably our next step too.
> 
> x


MrsPTTC Yes my OH is taking Wellman, Macca, B6 and L-Carntine he has also cut out alcohol. After 3 months of taking these and cutting back on booze his swimmers increased by 4 million and motility went from 35% to 50%! So im hopeful that maybe now we will get pregnant!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow that's a brilliant improvement. Fingers crossed for you.

Ladies DH rang for his 2nd SA results, they're posting them out but said they were fine! :dance: x


----------



## Sarahrn04

CD8 here. 
Got my period the day after my Dr's appointment. Upped my Clomid to 75mg. Today is day 4 of 5 on taking the Clomid. 

My last three cycles were 30,31, and 38. That, for me is amazing seeing as my previous cycles were in the 60's, 80's.....all over the place, and long! So I am starting to "normalize" on my own which is positive. 

My Dr. wasn't happy at how late I ovulated on the Clomid, which is why we upped the dose this month instead of trying again at 50mg. If this cycle doesn't work then it's back to the Dr. I will need to get an HSG next cycle.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Welcome macca wow your DH did really well with the sperm improvements . Between the lap dye and refreshed sperm maybe that's all you guys needed to get you on the way.

MrsP good news about the second test results . At least you can absolutely rule that out now. I noticed you are near the end of your cycle ..... Feeling positive? Good luck x

MrsG I felt like I was in limbo too a few months ago.... Is there any reason why your DH is stalling ??? Take care Hun 

Sarah the Clomid is really doing its job in regulating your cycle. If you eventually need a Hsg then that can only mean good things in terms of checking your tubes etc 

Hello to everyone else! 

Not much happening with me... AF not arrived yet I am praying she will be a no-show until Monday so I can start the icsi cycle


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! And welcome Macca! :hi:

MrsP - Delighted to hear about dh's results! That's one potential problem to cross off the list!

Sarah - sorry to hear af arrived but great news about your shortening cycles. Fx'd this is your month! 

Aleja - why do u need af to stay away until Monday? If she arrives before then will you have to wait another month to start? Hope she doesn't arrive at all!!

Afm, dr phoned dh today with the results of his second SA and they're still not good. She told him we're looking at ivf... She said for me to call in and she'd go through the results and everything with me but she doesn't work Fri afternoons so by the time I was finished work she was gone. So I'll have to wait til Mon :coffee: To be honest I'm not a bit upset about the thought of ivf. I'm glad something productive is going to start happening! Although ivf is sure going to hurt my pocket! We get absolutely no financial help here from the state or insurance companies :growlmad: We have enough money for maybe one round of ivf (I think! Not actually sure of how much these things cost!) but if that doesn't work....maybe a loan? :shrug: *Positive Thinking!!!* Looking forward to chatting with the dr and also going to see the FS who I've yet to meet. Strange that DH has been to the fertility clinic twice and I haven't been yet! In the meantime maybe we'll get reeeeeally lucky and af won't arrive at all next week!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sarah, glad your cycles are better now. Sorry you&#8217;ve had to up the clomid, but it can only increase your chances! Wish I could&#8217;ve upped mine&#8230;Well I could&#8217;ve but without FS consent but didn&#8217;t dare!

Thank you Aleja, I wouldn&#8217;t say I&#8217;m either positive or negative at this point. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but normally get them & am not pg so maybe it is a good sign! What&#8217;s happened with your AF?

Gettingbroody &#8211; so sorry about your news hun :( but glad you&#8217;re thinking positive about the IVF! Bummer you can only afford one round though. Make sure you get tested first before you go down that route, just in case there are any progesterone issues or egg quality issues that can be improved before you spend that much money!

AFM, DH 2nd SA results came back today. Everything is still fine but some things have gone up, some gone down (which I'm pee'd off at as he's been on the vits & maca & stopped smoking since Jan so it should've gone up!) Concentration has gone down from 96 to 51m/ml, motility 55 down to 53%, motile conc (whatever that means) down from 43 to 19 m/ml (big jump ) however morphology has gone up from 6 to 10% and volume from 2ml to 4. NB these are all based on the WHO manual as I know different FS use different measurements. I used a different hospital to where my FS is based, as at my hospital they make you do it there, whereas the other one you can take it in. So I'll need to email him or show him the results at my next appt (3 weeks on wed woo hoo!)

Almost finished my 2ww, 9-10 DPO (I think 10 due to my cyst pain that night) I wanted to test tomorrow but DH would rather wait until AF is due tues/wed. TBH I am scared anyway! REALLY hope she stays away or I will be au naturel (no clomid) next month :hissy:! x


----------



## mk8

Hi girls... Quick post. Spotting started... I'm devastated. Will read everybody's posts and write a proper message later.


----------



## mk8

Hi girls, I am back!

Aleja- Best of luck with ICSI. I have heard that acupuncture can help so maybe it is worth a try. If you do go for it, try your hardest to relax as I was so tense the first time round. The second try was much easier and more relaxing. Tell us more about ICSI. 

Hi MrsG. How are you doing? I was wondering, is your DH on any vitamins?

Hi Macca- Welcome! The girls here are wonderful. The good news is that there is sperm and there are healthy eggs. So there is therefore hope. Are you in the UK? Best of luck with IUI. Not sure if you know yet but will you be taking injectables with it too? 

MrsP- YAY to the swimmers of Mr P. Woopee!

Sarah- What day to you typically O on Clomid? Hope the higher dosage works for you!



GettingBroody- sorry about DH's results. I hope that you will get some useful information when you finally get through to the docs. In the meantime, hope that you are enjoying the weekend. 

As for me, CD28 and I was just starting to get hope that this could be my month girls. I typically have 27 day cycles and I tend to start spotting on day 27. Nothing yesterday, nothing the whole day today and then BAM. 9pm I see spotting. Pink tinged CM. I was devastated. I didn't really have hope this cycle until today and just when that hope crept it, AF makes a preview. I should have known really. I got my positive OPK later this cycle so AF should also come later. 17 cycles, 5th one on Clomid, well timed BD and still a big fat nothing. I'm worried that my tubes are blocked, I'm worried about having to go for IVF, I am worried that they cannot figure out what is wrong and I still can't get pregnant. So many things to worry about. I was in the car this evening on a long drive home and I just couldnt help but wonder why other gets pregnant so easily and my hubby and I cant. We are good people, we love one another, both earn an honest living, good to our family and friends. Sigh. But I need to cling on to my hope. It will happen right girls? It will happen for all of us...


----------



## aleja

hi mk, darl i really hope the spotting is a false alarm and that af just never shows up. we are well overdue for a BFP on this thread and hope it is you and MrsP this month. 
when you were talking about sitting in the car thinking about "Why us?" I have these conversations with myself every day practically. sometimes life is not fair...some people get their BFP's after a night of cheap wine!! while others have to fork out hundreds or thousands on intrusive and emotionally draining medical tests and procedures. :wacko: I think it is too soon for you to throw in the IVF flag just yet...there is some other tests they can do to see what the problem is. So in case the Clomid did not work again then i would absolutely insist on a HSG. If there is nothing wrong with your tubes and ovaries, well maybe a IUI may help? IVF is the very last resort and i think you are still a long way from this. :flower:

MrsP, i think dpo10 is way too early to test and if you did you may be disappointed because you may not see anything....i know the next few days will be hard but imagine how AWESOME it will feel if at the end of this is a beautiful double line:hugs: As for your Dh's results, i was feeling a little bit envious:blush: I can only wish my DH had so many healthy, able bodied spermy!!!!! at least you can absolutely be sure that sperm quality is not the issue here. i hope the one champion sperm met your lovely egg this month x

Broody, do you know roughly what your Dh's results were? i know what you mean about IVF sometimes coming as a welcome relief. This is how I felt (after having a mini-breakdown after the reality hit home of course!!!) Where do you live? yes it is very expensive that is for sure. If Male factor is the main issue then you may need to do ICSI which is even more expensive but has better outcomes for shonky sperm:haha: We have some savings that I was planning to use during maternity leave......ha! well that have now gone out the window now that we will need the money to actually try to have the baby!!! :shrug:
The good news is that if you are young (and from memory you are 30?) then IVF success is even better..I think up to 45% chance of pregnancy per cycle at your age.

Looking forward to hearing about your FS appointment. 

Sarah: good luck darl:hugs:

Me: I feel so pre menstrual today:brat: AF is coming but please please let her come tomorrow at the earliest....i am supposed to start the injections one day after my AF starts but I haven't had the nurse orientation yet (it is tomorrow morning)....i guess they can rush through all the procedures and teach me how to use them etc but it will feel I am rushing just so i can start the cycle...not how i intended to be during my first ever icsi cycle. Yikes.

The other drama i had was that on Friday afternoon I finally went to that local acupunture place to see if they did ivf acu....what a mistake that was. The woman who owns the place was an absolute insensitive witch. I couldn't believe how she spoke to me and I was gobsmacked. She pretty much told me that IVF does not work and that why am I bothering to do it. She said there is no such thing is relaxation acu during IVF and that it was useless during a procedure when you are not treating the underlying problem of male factor. i was completely demoralised and came home in a fluster. :nope:
i think i will give Acu a miss this cycle and look for a proper person who is sensitive to infertility issues...


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, I'm do sorry that you came across such an insensitive and I'll informed cow at the acupuncture clinic. 

Ivf does work and there have been studies to show that acupuncture can help couples undergoing ivf. There have also been studies that show it does not impact anything but I guess it all depends on the control group used. Sadly acupuncture didn't help me this cycle, af arrived this morning. But dh and I agreed i would give it another go this month. I found it relaxing and i do believe it can help with general health and that can't be a bad thing when TTC right? 

I would suggest researching on the Internet to find a practitioner who specialises in fertility acupuncture. You may find it isn't for you but I think it's worth looking into.


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK  thanks hun. I know I feel exactly the same way, worried about needing IVF, worried in case were one of the rare couples where our egg & sperm just dont like each other! But Im sure it will happen  for all of us. And DH has even said if it comes to it then we can even use a donor! :shock: Sorry youve started spotting hun :hugs: Hope the :witch: doesnt show!

Aleja  Im so sorry, how insensitive of me posting DH results when your DHs werent great. I didnt think! :hugs: Thanks for your positive vibes, FXd! Yes I know 10DPO is pretty early, but I think Im actually 11DPO today and 11/12DPO are pretty good statistics for a BFP showing up. But never mind DH doesnt want me to test so Ill see what the next few days bring! [-o&lt;Hun dont let that stupid accupuncturist put you off! How ridiculous  IVF doesnt work, I mean WTF? :saywhat:. Sorry she made you feel so stupid, but she is the stupid one!


----------



## mk8

Hey girlies, 

Hope you all had a great weekend. I had an emotional breakdown last night - got into bed and bawled. Haven't done that in ages. Hubby was lovely and said that he is still hopeful that it will happen for us. He kept reminding me that it's nothing to be ashamed about and we should just be open to our friends and family. But I said I am not ready for that yet. To be honest, I am a bit ashamed. Whilst I wouldn't think this of someone else in my position, I can't help but feel like a bit of a failure. I also don't want to tell people because I don't want to talk about it with too many people. Meeting up with friends and talking about other things in life is what makes me sane. For the first time ever last night, I didn't want to go somewhere where I will see kids. We were meant to visit my bro/sis in law and their little ones today but last night, I said I didnt want to go. 

But I woke up this morning and decided I need to get on with my life and went to see them. Had a nice day and felt fine. :) When I went to the loo this morning and wiped (I don't think there is anything as too much information between us gals anymore! LOL) I saw bright red blood so I stuck on a sanitary towel before heading out. Oddly, just a couple of spots of brown tinged CM the whole day. I obviously have a teensy bit of hope, but deep down, I know that AF is flying in very soon. I can feel it. I am wondering why I am spotting for two days before AF though. Is it low progesterone? Is it endometriosis? Is it hormonal imbalance? So many questions! 

MrsP- I hope this cycle is it for you, I really do. We need some BFP news pronto!


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsP please dont feel bad about posting your dh's great results it is something worth being happy about. I have no issues with it at all as I have now accepted my own dh's low sperm. I guess for me knowing what the actual problem is is much easier to handle. I think all of you are so strong because I read about all your determination each month and i wsh i could be like that if i knew we were both fertile. I think it is the uncertainty of not knowing why no bfp which would send me into a dark place. 
Mk I hope you will feel better soon . Maybe u will not be getting AF ? Can u do a POAS just in case ? I find it hard to be around kids too these days and like u were haven't told anyone whats going on. It is very isolating and lonely but At least I have you ladies. Yesterday I saw my beautiful nephew who is the only baby I love seeing. My brother And SIL were already talking about when they have their second one! From that conversation I gathered it will happen soon . I wish it was as easy for all of us xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thanks aleja, glad you're not upset with me. I think you're very strong too & have accepted DH's SA results really well. Looking forward to hearing about your IVF journey!

MK, I find it difficult being around babies too. Just walking past one at the shops makes my heart sink. But then I guess you don't know what the mind have gone through to have them, they could've been on a similar rollercoaster I guess! RE your spotting, as a chronic spotter I know that 2 days before AF is completely normal hun. In fact my FS said my occasional 6dpo onwards spotting was normal, but I'm not so sure! 

x


----------



## mk8

Mrsp, fellow spotter. The things we deal with eh. 

I wonder sometimes wherher i have endo, spotting can be a symptom. Have you ever wondered?. Given I havent conceived yet , I can't help but wonder something must be up. Right now, I can only think that it could be:
- low progesterone 
- endo
- blocked tubes


----------



## mk8

Ps mrs p- did you ever find out your prog level result pre and post starting clomid?


----------



## aleja

Mk: I don't know much about any of these conditions except what I have picked up from general knowledge but here it goes...
Progesterone - what were your cd21 results like. Ie your hormone levels ? Spotting is normal and there is things you can do to increase your progesterone .. I think the Acupuncture will help with this. 

Endo - have you had a vaginal ultrasound to see your uterus? do u get bad period pains and bleeding ? My friends who have endo have horrendous AF and pains but of course you can have a mild case where you wouldnt have the symptoms

Blocked tubes- definitely a Hsg is needed to check it out. Minor blockages can be fixed too 

There are other tests which can check all sorts of things such as thyroid levels, ovarian reserve (AMH) , immunology to see if you have anti bodies causing the egg and sperm to not meet and sperm DNA fragmentation which can cause failure to implant. There is probably a million more tests but I guess you need a sympathetic FS. How long till your appointment ?


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja

My day 21 prog was 26nmol/l (ideally ought to be >30)

Had a transvaginal ultrasound and they said everything was normal. But I've read that only laparoscopies can diagnose endo. 

Hoping for an hsg soon!!!!!!

Appointment end of this month. I can't wait. Clearly going a bit nuts here in unknown land. Sigh, need to snap out of this but it's so hard. Feel really sad today for some reason. My sodding af still hasn't come properly though my spitting is heavier and boobs less tender so no doubt af will say hi any time now. My acupuncturist wanted to see me whilst I'm on clomid (final cycle now- number 6). Going to exercise regularly this month as I found exercise made me o a day or two earlier in the past. All for good health I guess. Going to try to eat well and somehow, feel happy and relaxed. 

How's everybody else?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi MK, I don't think just a lap can diagnose it though that's the only way to get it zapped. If you think about it a lap is an operation & I can't imagine them doing one unless they already know you have endo, though I might be wrong. They can measure your lining via TV u/s so I would've thought they would be able to see endo? :shrug: I was offered a lap as opposed to a HSG due my pain during BD but decided to try the HSG. Wish I'd gone for the lap now as they could've got rid of my cyst. Hindsight is a great thing lol :rolleyes: Endo has never been mentioned to me so I assume it would've been picked up in my tests... He didn't give me my progesterone results, only that it was low & I didn't ovulate. I've not had another test since but I'm going to ask him for another one when I go back on 25th. What's your cm like? I wonder if I'm hostile (I'm very dry) & that's our reason.

It looks like I'm out, probably no 2012 baby for me :cry: however had a great month spotting wise!

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

Well I went and met the dr today and got the print-out of dh's results. They're fairly similar to yours Aleja. (Normal ranges in brackets.)

Concentration 2mill/ml (>15mill/ml)
Motile Concentration 10% (>40%) (Aleja, I notice your FS said normal >20?)
Normal Morphological Forms 1% (>4%)

In the prepared sample the numbers were bit better I think - hope that's a good sign...
Concentration 3.6mill/ml (>5mill/ml)
Motile Concentration 33% (>80%)

So overall they're at the very low end of low :nope: Dr said its very doubtful we'd get pg without help. The FS says that based on the sample we are suitable for ICSI treatment only. 

So I guess me and dh need to sit down tonight and talk everything through. And then it's a phonecall to the FS tomor and hopefully we won't be waiting too long for an apt... I'm very glad now that I didn't know the exact numbers of the first SA. I think I would have been very stressed waiting for the second set. They have actually improved since the first test but only marginally.

Need to start googling everything now I think! Aleja, have you looked at any of the ICSI forums? Any you'd recommend?


----------



## GettingBroody

PS :hugs: Mk8 and MrsP.


----------



## mk8

Hey mrs p, hope you're wrong about this month and this is indeed your month. 

Going for bloods is a great idea, especially as you were not ovulating before. 

What kind if pain did you have during bd hun? Have you had a pelvic ultrasound?


----------



## mk8

Hi broody, our posts crossed. 

How are you and mr broody feeling hun? 

Remind me where you live.


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Hi broody, our posts crossed.
> 
> How are you and mr broody feeling hun?
> 
> Remind me where you live.

Feeling surprisingly ok to be honest, just want to get things started now. Although I was just looking at the IVF/ICSI threads and the amount of people who are onto their 2nd and 3rd rounds of ICSI kinda freaked me out. Might have to stop reading, need to stay positive! And to answer your second question we're in Ireland...


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody, I am glad you are doing OK. I think it is best to stay away from the internet sometimes. Hearing negative stories can really impact you. Only search for success stories I say! I was asking where you are as I wondered if you are eligible for IVFon the NHS or insurance. I had a look at my local hospital's fertility clinic (where I will be going) and I came across IVF costs- a lot cheaper than going fully private. 

AF arrived properly for me after lunch, which I am glad about as I didn't want several days of spotting. I find it unerving, like something is wrong as I never used to spot like this before I started TTC. I wonder whether it is stress related. I was stressed from cycle 1 of TTC! 

For those of you interested in acupuncture, I am off to see my acupuncturist on Wed - she wanted to see me whilst I am on clomid. This is my last cycle on the stuff and tbh, I am quite pleased to see the end of it. It didn't do much for me. I also do reflexology but I think I will give up this cycle. All this rushing about for fertility related appointments is kinda getting on my nerves and I have tried reflexology on and off since the beginning and it hasn't worked so far. Maybe it's time to just chillax.


----------



## GettingBroody

No, there's no help here for fertility treatment Mk8 :nope: Although any medications, injectables etc will be subsidised by the Drugs Payment Scheme so we'll only have to pay the first &#8364;130 on them... (I'm guessing they'll cost more than that but haven't a clue really!)

Was just looking back on some earlier posts and noticed that Working, Future and MrsB are all full-term now! How exciting! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## mk8

I was thinking about them too! Wishing them all the best in their deliveries :)

It will be us very soon too ladies. They had their own struggles and perhaps we just need to put in extra work to get our little bundles of joy. A new cycle for some of us, a new month - lets be hopeful together girls. 

Broody- sorry to hear that ivf isn't funded but hopefully the subsidy towards the meds will help. When do you find out about when and how to commence ivf? You and dh ready? 

Aleja- whats the latest in your cycle? 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Broody I was so sorry to hear about your DH's results :nope: I couldn't believe how similar they were to my own dh . I hope you guys take time to let the news sink in . Like u said the results can give you a tangible reason why ttc hasnt worked but it is still hard to accept that the chances of a natural bfp is so low. Thats what hurt me the most. I guess it is true what the stats show. 40% problems with ttc are male factor 40% female and 20% both . Please be mindful of what forums and websites you start looking at as u will hear all sorts of stories. I try to just look at the positive success stories as it helps keep me focused and my spirits up. My FS said that everyone's physiology and biology is different so we can never compare ourselves to the next person even if you have similar diagnosis. The most positive thing is age is the best indicator for ivf success and you have young age on your side . I also suggest looking up the UK govt website (I think HFEA ? ) for impartial information about iCsi . Some fertility clinics put up really fancy stats and trying to tell you that they have the best outcomes etc when in reality most clinics in developed countries have very similar outcomes . 

Mk sorry to hear about dreaded witch . I guess you tried the clomid and it didn't pay off so maybe you can rule out ovulation problems because you obviously ovulate each month. I hope you have that hsg soon just to see what's happening in there . I agree with broody that a lap is a big deal and it may not be necessary if your tubes and uterus ok . I wish you had my FS! !!!He would have ordered a few tests and got to the bottom of this!!! 

Me: nurse orientation done they showed me how to use the injections and went through the antagonist protocol ... Waiting for AF I think she will come tomorrow. If so I have to call the clinic and first injection starts on cd 2.... EEK


----------



## macca197831

mk8 said:


> Hi girls, I am back!
> 
> Aleja- Best of luck with ICSI. I have heard that acupuncture can help so maybe it is worth a try. If you do go for it, try your hardest to relax as I was so tense the first time round. The second try was much easier and more relaxing. Tell us more about ICSI.
> 
> Hi MrsG. How are you doing? I was wondering, is your DH on any vitamins?
> 
> Hi Macca- Welcome! The girls here are wonderful. The good news is that there is sperm and there are healthy eggs. So there is therefore hope. Are you in the UK? Best of luck with IUI. Not sure if you know yet but will you be taking injectables with it too?
> 
> MrsP- YAY to the swimmers of Mr P. Woopee!
> 
> Sarah- What day to you typically O on Clomid? Hope the higher dosage works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> GettingBroody- sorry about DH's results. I hope that you will get some useful information when you finally get through to the docs. In the meantime, hope that you are enjoying the weekend.
> 
> As for me, CD28 and I was just starting to get hope that this could be my month girls. I typically have 27 day cycles and I tend to start spotting on day 27. Nothing yesterday, nothing the whole day today and then BAM. 9pm I see spotting. Pink tinged CM. I was devastated. I didn't really have hope this cycle until today and just when that hope crept it, AF makes a preview. I should have known really. I got my positive OPK later this cycle so AF should also come later. 17 cycles, 5th one on Clomid, well timed BD and still a big fat nothing. I'm worried that my tubes are blocked, I'm worried about having to go for IVF, I am worried that they cannot figure out what is wrong and I still can't get pregnant. So many things to worry about. I was in the car this evening on a long drive home and I just couldnt help but wonder why other gets pregnant so easily and my hubby and I cant. We are good people, we love one another, both earn an honest living, good to our family and friends. Sigh. But I need to cling on to my hope. It will happen right girls? It will happen for all of us...

Hey mK8 thanks for the welcome! I have been reading through the posts on here today and im sorry to hear you are feeling down!!! I am feeling a bit the same at the moment, despair is a good word to cover how im feeling! 

We have an appointment at the fertility clinic on Monday next week to discuss IUI so I have no idea yet if I will need to take injectables or not! I am in the UK so we are receiving treatment through the NHS however have agreed that if we are not pregnant by Sept 12 then we are going to take a loan and try IVF private. I am praying we dont have to go down that route!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gettingbroody &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry about DH&#8217;s results :hugs: Good luck with the ICSI hun. It&#8217;s good that you and Aleja are going through it together and are there to support each other.

MK &#8211; is a pelvic u/s the same as a TV u/s? The pain has been diagnosed as dyspareunia, similar to vaginismus but I am able to have sex, it just hurts. I saw a counsellor about it & then a gyno when we started TTC. As it got easier when TTC (the gyno said this was because BD now had a purpose) he just left me to get on with it, and to be fair it is a lot less painful. We just don&#8217;t BD much unless it&#8217;s for TTC, which is sad, I know. I help out DH in other ways though lol :blush:. Sorry your AF came :hugs:

Aleja, so exciting that things are getting started soon! :thumbup:

Macca &#8211; good luck with your appointment hun. So will your FS not give you free IVF? Mine said when I last seen him we&#8217;d get IUI & 3 x IVF. Though he may suggest going straight to IVF. I think we&#8217;ll definitely have started IUI by Autumn if not by summer! :dance:

AFM, still no witch, spotting subsided but still there. Hope she comes soon so I don&#8217;t have any AF when I go on holiday in 5 weeks! x


----------



## mk8

Mrsp, you tested?


----------



## aleja

MrsP ouch your condition sounds very uncomfortable . I am glad it is better now you are bding for a baby. 
Where are you going for your vacation? It's great to have something to look forward to during all these months of Ttc stress. 
The UK govt is very generous with funding IUI and IvF for you British lasses . Hopefully you will not need these options xx


----------



## macca197831

MrsPTTC said:


> Gettingbroody  Im so sorry about DHs results :hugs: Good luck with the ICSI hun. Its good that you and Aleja are going through it together and are there to support each other.
> 
> MK  is a pelvic u/s the same as a TV u/s? The pain has been diagnosed as dyspareunia, similar to vaginismus but I am able to have sex, it just hurts. I saw a counsellor about it & then a gyno when we started TTC. As it got easier when TTC (the gyno said this was because BD now had a purpose) he just left me to get on with it, and to be fair it is a lot less painful. We just dont BD much unless its for TTC, which is sad, I know. I help out DH in other ways though lol :blush:. Sorry your AF came :hugs:
> 
> Aleja, so exciting that things are getting started soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Macca  good luck with your appointment hun. So will your FS not give you free IVF? Mine said when I last seen him wed get IUI & 3 x IVF. Though he may suggest going straight to IVF. I think well definitely have started IUI by Autumn if not by summer! :dance:
> 
> AFM, still no witch, spotting subsided but still there. Hope she comes soon so I dont have any AF when I go on holiday in 5 weeks! x

Thanks! We will get IVF free but they want to try us on IUI first. Once we have done 3-5 cycles of that they will put us on the list for IVF. The waiting time for IUI is around 6-9 months so IVF is a long way off thats why we are going to go private in Sept if nothing has happened by then.


----------



## mk8

Sadly my area doesn't get any free ivf cycles :( hopefully it will not be required!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls 

How are you all today? 

Just got home from my acupuncture treatment. This time she stuck needles on my back to help ovulation somehow. I'm zoned out now. Felt a bit deflated after though as the lady said seeing a fs is a must(booked for end apr). She didn't recommend a load more acupuncture treatments but said I can go next week where she will help nourish my blood- I have light periods. But she said after that, she recommends that I see their consultant instead of just trying acu, which is good in a way- she's not trying to rip me off, but I also feel like she thinks she cant help, which doesn't make me feel great. 

But continuing to try o destress and enjoy life in the meantime. M

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi aleja, yes its not very nice, had it for I would say at least 8 years now, if not longer but its bearable, at least I can do it unlike some poor women. Yes the nhs is very generous, we are lucky. I didn't know you used the word lasses in Oz! I thought it was a brit thing :haha: .

MK, sorry you don't feel like you're getting there with the accupuncture. How come they wouldn't pay for IVF? So unfair its a postcode lottery! I tested yesterday with an IC & BFN. But the spotting has stopped completely (for now), even when checking CP! If AF doesn't show I'll test again on Friday with a better test x


----------



## mk8

I wish you the best of luck mrsp! I'm willing you to be the success story this week hun! Come on eggie- you CAN do it!


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too! Fx'd and loads of :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I'm scared my body is playing tricks on me! x


----------



## aleja

Good luck MrsP bring on a good friday BFP for us all:hugs:

we don't use the word 'lass' is Australia, I was using it for your benefit:haha: We tend to use 'chick' (not 'sheila' either!!!!) 

mk, that is very thoughtful of the Acu lady to be honest and want you to see a consultant. I would have thought they would just keep doing it because they can. she is right though, the FS will have to get to the bottom of this one way or another.

i can't believe the differences between different postal areas in terms of what they offer you girls. I would feel very ripped off if I missed out because I lived in the 'wrong' location.


----------



## GettingBroody

I see your ticker says cd1 Aleja... Me too :hugs: - we really are like twins at the moment! So have you started your injectables or is that tomor? Hope you're okay with needles!


----------



## aleja

hi broody, my twin!!!!:hugs:
this was the first month i was actually happy to see aunt flo arrive. i thought she would be late therefore stuffing up my cycle..

Yes it all starts tomorrow. I am excited but petrified at the same time. That probably doesn't make sense!!
The first needle is done by the nurses. I start doing them myself on CD5. luckily I am not needle phobic !!!!!

The whole cycle is truly like having a new part time job. Between the daily needles, there is monitoring every few days, phone calls from the nurses giving me updates and emailing the doctor etc....and that's even before the egg collection and transfer. 
i have no idea how I am going to get through it all:shrug:

when is your appointment again?? GL hun


----------



## GettingBroody

Don't have an appointment yet. Rang the clinic but they said they need another letter of referral from my doctor and when they get it they'll ring me to make an appointment. Seems a bit ridiculous since they're the ones who did dh's SA and made the ICSI recommendation!! :wacko:

Wow, it does seem like there's a lot involved! You can give me all the tips when it's my turn! Fx'd I'll be ready to start next cycle and you'll be just after getting your :bfp:!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, and meant to ask - is your dh taking anything (vitamins etc)? If so - which ones? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> Good luck MrsP bring on a good friday BFP for us all:hugs:
> 
> we don't use the word 'lass' is Australia, I was using it for your benefit:haha: We tend to use 'chick' (not 'sheila' either!!!!)

Sheila, now that's a stereotype if ever I heard one :rofl:. I might be wrong but I think lass is a regional word here, I know we say it a lot here in the North East but not so much in the south. I use chick too, and hun.

Good luck to both of you with your ICSI, so exciting!

DH has said I must test tonight, & I'm going to use an FRER rather than an IC x


----------



## aleja

:test:MrsP I can't wait to hear the verdict 


Broody, i will tell you all about it .. It would be a dream come true for beginner's luck BFp but I don't want to get all my hope up. 
My DH takes daily tabs of vitamin c, vitamin E, zinc, and coenzyme 10. I also hear fish oil good too


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bfn & AF cramps, just got home & red spotting :cry: I'm out ladies & don't think I've felt so let down & upset x 

Aleja I forgot to answer your question on where we're going on holiday sorry - Turkey. We were only there in Oct but loved it & for obvious reasons didn't want to book a summer holiday (wishful thinking!) so we're off 5 weeks today. Can't bloody wait now! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending tons of hugs MrsP. We all know what it's like when you get your hopes up... :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Gettingbroody :hugs: feel ok now, well apart from AF pain! :dohh: x


----------



## aleja

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: mrsP....damn witch..
Make sure you kick up your heels in Turkey. Drink, dance and be merry. :drunk::wine: We will all still be here when you get back:haha:

hey i think a few of us are on similar cycles...talk about synching!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha yeah I know! Cycle buddies! Goodness knows what my cycle will be this month with being au natural, maybe clomid has kickstarted things & I'll not go back to my long cycles! Hope so...
Thank you hun, I still have one more chance before Turkey but very much doubt I'll be preggo before then. So I will be able to enjoy all the all-inclusive alcohol! :wine: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hope the injections went well today Aleja!


----------



## MrsG2010

hey girls. I wanted to check in. Looks like a lot going on that I need to catch up on. 

As for me, since I didn't know - I just checked. CD25. I didn't track anything. don't know which days we Bd'd... whatever. I told DH yesterday I need him to start seriously considering where we go from here fertility wise. Because my window isn't as open as his unfortunately. He understood. We're just in a major crossroads in our lives. Don't know. :/ 

I will go through and make proper hellos later.

Hope you all are well. :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsG good to hear from you. I am glad you had a chat with MrG about where things are at. I really dont think men experience the grief of infertility like we do. I know they obviously do feel scared and stressed about it but sometimes they rather bury their head in the sand and hope it will all work out. 
My dear hubby was the same he thought I was the one too stressed about it which was causing bfns!! It took a male FS to be frank with him for DH to start making changes and taking this thing seriously. 
I really hope you and MrG can keep talking and figure out what to do next. Take care. X

Broody, my first injection was yesterday at the clinic. It was Elonva and luckily for me one injection replaces 7 daily FSH shots . This med will hopefully stimulate my ovaries to growth some follies. 
So far I feel nothing but have a slight headache so drinking lots of water


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow, good luck with it Aleja!

MrsG :hugs: hun. Men!! My DH was ok about getting tests done, but TBH I think he felt pressured as his friends were having/had babies and he wanted it to happen to us at the same time as them! Otherwise I may have had a fight on my hands! I'm not sure how he'll be with IUI (possible next step for us) or even IVF as he'll have to go and "deposit" into a cup at the hospital but he'll have to get over it! I hope your DH sees sense soon hun, you're 2 months behind me and you're approaching the dreaded 18 month mark soon. It's not good, I was googling stats last night and I'm now officially in the 10% minority, 90% of people have had a BFP by this point. Perhaps if you frighten DH with some stats he might listen? I got it from here https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/activelytrying/howlongwillittake/ 

x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies happy Easter and hope you all enjoy your day whatever you are doing. 

MrsP thanks for that link yes the stats are looking grim. It doesn't mention whether the % are just for natural bfp's or include AC too? 
My own FS told us that after 12 months of Ttc that the success rates do taper off for 
couples and most of the remaining need assistance of some sort. 
I guess the lesson we can take is that it is called Assisted conception for a reason because there is things that can be done to help us along the way xx 
MrsP your DH sounds like he is also feeling the baby pressure from his friends. I am sure my dh may feel some pressure but he hasn't said it was about other people 's babies


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've assumed its for natural BFP's but it might not be. Yes pretty grim, I think that's why I was so upset when I hit 12 months. He was feeling pressure but now that he's spent time with his friends babies he just wants one so bad (as opposed to feeling pressured) I don't think he was really ready when we 
first started TTC & if I'm honest I probably wasn't 100%. But now...we're as ready as we'll ever be! Just waiting for our turn :coffee: x


----------



## Delilah8

Hi ladies! :wave: Just wanted to let you know that I still think of all of you and pop in from time to time hoping to see some BFP's! 

I am happy to see a lot of you are starting or getting treatment with a specialist, I feel really confident that with a small amount of help you'll all have your dream!

I'm 21 weeks pregnant now and while getting pregnant was difficult, being pregnant has been very easy on me! Maybe I paid my dues in the trying phase of things?! :shrug:

Just wanted to add to the part about men that my DH definitely experienced it all differently. He is obviously thrilled we are having a baby now, but he's happiest to have "me" back. He said looking back he hadn't realized how depressed I really was about it but by comparison to having happy me again, he wished he had done more back then to help me. I'm not sure there was much he could have done honestly and thought he was pretty great about it. So I think they struggle with it in more ways than one since they also want a baby and are also stressed/sad over the changes in us during that difficult time.

Anyway, just wanted to let you know I'm still sending positive thoughts this way! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Delilah, lovely of you to pop back. Glad your having a good pregnancy. I might be wrong but was it you that got your BFP via IUI?? x


----------



## aleja

hi delilah, great to hear from you. Wow you are 21 weeks!! where has the time gone??!!:flower:
I hope you have a lovely pregnancy. When are you due?

MrsP, we are so ready to be parents too. I am trying to be patient for our turn but its hard!! In my group of friends I think people will start falling pregnant with their 2nd child soonish. That is going to be hard. 

Today I am not feeling very positive at all. :nope:I don't know if its the meds but I am feeling pretty down. I think it is also related to a text message I received today from a friend. She texted me to tell me about another acquaintence who had her 2nd baby. I really didn't need to hear this today ...some things that happen 'oh so' easily for others is a real struggle for the rest of us.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Delilah!! :hi: Great to hear from you! So thrilled your pregnancy is going so well :D Please throw some of that pg baby dust our way!!

Aleja :hugs: So sorry you're having a bad day. The meds are bound to play havoc with your hormones so I'm sure it's normal to have low days while you're on them. When I'm having a bad PMS day I find it really helps to tell myself that it's just the chemicals/hormones that are causing my low mood and that it's not actually me (if that makes sense?) Doesn't actually make me feel much better but it makes it far easier to cope with the bad day. Remember it'll pass, you just have to ride it out.... :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? :dust: all round!


----------



## Delilah8

Yes, MrsP that was me. I took Femara for a few days, then Follistim injections, with follicle monitoring and then had an IUI and we got lucky first time. So it can happen! :thumbup:

Aleja, I'm due August 18th.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Delilah, I thought so. I was reading bad stats about IUI & IVF the other day, google is the devil! :devil: But it worked for yourself, and a friend on the spotting thread has just got a BFP with IUI #3, so I'm starting to feel a bit better about it all! I will have a BFP by the end of the year, if not I will eat my hat!! :thumbup:

Aleja :hugs:. Yes I wouldn't be surprised if some of my friends start TTC their 2nd babies soon....

:hi: gettingbroody!

x


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies! I too stop in and read your posts still hoping to see bfps! 

I still remember the months of trying and the tests and drs appts. It was hard and I hope and wish you guys get your bfps.

I did want to let you guys know that we welcomed Sabrina Michele into the world on April 3rd at 12:46pm. She weighed 6lbs 2oz, 19 inches long at 39w2d. Although I went into labor naturally I ended up having a c/s due to extremely long contractions that caused too much stress on her heart. After a few days in the hospital we were released on Friday and are slowly getting used o each other at home. My mom and husband took time off to help. 

Sabrina is very chill. She has the cutest dimples and loves sleeping. 

After 2 years we finally got our take home baby. For me having had two losses I did question whether I could actually carry a baby. So the whole pregnancy was not a bonding time for me. I didn't really discuss it with people and that's ok with me. 

What I did to get my bfp was acupuncture (for both me and my husband), preseed, drank lots of grapefruit juice and I got a psychic reading done. When she talked about other things that were true, it allowed me to relax that month. She said I wouldn't conceive that month but for some reason I knew I would. so keep trying. My cousin just had her 2nd boy after 13 years of trying with no luck and now she has 2 under 2 through the help of IVF. 

So good luck ladies. Know there are those of us praying for you all over the world! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Sabrina.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah futuremommy your little princess is lush! Huge congratulations & thanks for your kind wishes! :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

P.S. I agree, how cute are her dimples!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Future, she is just adorable!! She looks like she's having really happy dreams in that pic, look at her little smile! Enjoy getting to know her! :hugs: xx


----------



## aleja

Hi future! Thanks for remembering us gals still on the journey. Your little girl is a real cutie with her little smile 
Its great to hear good news stories from yourself and Delilah it makes me think there is still hope and I just gotta believe it will eventually happen for all of us xxx 

Thanks for your kind words ladies i feeling better today yes I agree it's those damn hormones ....


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

How's everyone doing today?! I'm just sitting around waiting for the FS to ring me with an apt date :coffee: lol! Well, not quite but I wish they'd hurry up and ring! All this waiting is driving me crazy :wacko: In the meantime, I've been looking up supplements for dh. Quite like the sound of FertilAid and Count Boost but they're a bit on the expensive side (£63 from Amazon + postage) I know in the grand scheme of things it's not really a lot of money but I feel like I should be putting every penny towards the icsi at the moment... If it worked it would be great though! 

Aleja, I've been reading up more on the whole icsi process and there seems to be a lot of monitoring involved? How often do you have to go see the FS before and after ov? Is the clinic nearby? Have you managed to get apts outside your working times or if not what have you told them at work? Sorry for the 101 questions!!! Hope you're feeling positive today :D When is your next injection? Have you felt sick/sore from any of them? (more questions! :dohh:!) 

Big :hi: to MrsP, mk8, MrsG, Sarah and anyone else I've forgotten to mention!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi broody hope you are well. Don't worry about all the questions . Ask away ! There is so much to take in I am glad to give you the info that I know . In terms of monitoring - it is all done by the nurses. We saw the FS a dew weeks ago and he ran through the protocol and he decided what meds i would use but since then i have dealt with the nurses. I contact FS via email if I have a question etc. tomorrow is my first monitoring (blood test & ultrasound) on CD8. The clinic opens at 7am so it gives ladies a chance to do monitoring before work . I think I will start going in for visits every few days as hopefully the follies are growing. The clinic is not too far from home but in morning traffic:wacko:
When do u think your FS will call? The waiting drives me insane .....Injections- I am feeling bloated and crampy I just want to know what's going on in there!


----------



## GettingBroody

aleja said:


> I think I will start going in for visits every few days as hopefully the follies are growing. The clinic is not too far from home but in morning traffic:wacko:
> 
> When do u think your FS will call? The waiting drives me insane .....Injections- I am feeling bloated and crampy I just want to know what's going on in there!

Good luck with your apt tomor! Let us know how everything is looking! It's good that the clinic isn't too far from you. Mine is also quite close. Maybe 10-15 mins when there's no traffic. Makes me think about people who live a couple of hours from their treatment centre though, all that driving!! :wacko:

Not sure when the FS will ring. :shrug: I'm guessing they should have got the referral letter by now. Hopefully I'll hear something this week...fx'd! Just splashed out and bought CountBoost and FertilAid for dh. Cost just over 70 - ouch! And thats just for one months supply!&#128563; I figure we'll try it for the three months and then if we've no bfp either through icsi or miraculously naturally then maybe look for another SA to see if it's making any difference... Now just gotta get him to take them! He'll have to take 5 of them at different intervals during the day, would be much easier if he could just pop them all together in the morning! There must be a reason they're split up like that though...?


----------



## aleja

Hey broody I haven't heard of fertile aid and counterboost I will google to have a look. Is it different pills at different intervals? I just give DH a whole bunch of tablets every afternoon and he takes them in one big gulp :winkwink: yes it may feel like they are a splurge but if it means you will be improving MrBroody's spermy then that cannot be a bad thing. 

Well the injections have worked . Today was my first and only monitoring visit as it turns out. I am bloated and crampy because I have a whole lot of follicles that have grown . I am taking injections for another 2 days and then straight to the egg collection surgery on Monday. Cant believe it I was expecting another week of injections or something. Yesterday my cousin rang me to announce she is 8 wks prggers . I got off the phone and burst into tears and couldn't stop:cry: I feel so mean as her dad is very sick and she has had lots of health issues herself but I couldnt help it. I felt so sorry for myself last night . Today is much better though as I got something to look forward to 

How is everyone doing ??? :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

I understand how you feel about your cousin, sometimes it's just so hard to hear other people's news :hugs: But things are happening for you now and it'll be your turn very soon! Can't believe your egg retrieval is on Monday, it's all happening very fast! Will that be under local anaesthetic or do they knock you out? Will you have to take the rest of the day off work? Happy dance for all those little follies!!!! :happydance: No wonder you're feeling crampy! I get bad pains the week coming up to ov and that's only with one follicle developing!!&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, forgot to answer your question bout dh's supplements. They're both made by the same company. (Have a look at https://www.fertilaid.com) As far as I can tell he'll have to take one FertilAid three times a day and one CountBoost twice a day...


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Future- your little miracle is gorgeous. Thank you for popping in to say hi to us :) 

Broody & Aleja- Fabulous that you ladies are moving further along in your quest for that elusive BFP! Heh heh. You're going to see those two lines very soon, you HAVE TO! Have your other halves considered other methods to try to "improve" the spermies such as acupuncture? I have tried it and the lady says she does work on men also. 

Mrs P- whats your next plan of action? Are you taking any herbs or doing any complementary therapies at all (such as reflexology, acupuncture etc)? 

How is everybody else doing?

As for me, my FS appointment is getting closer (just under 2 weeks away). I am hoping that they find something that is easily fixable with a couple of pills or something and that will bring me my BFP! I am going to press for an HSG as everything else seems to be OK (though my progesterone was borderline and I have a high Free Androgen Index). I just pray that my tubes are fine. But then I am wondering if they are fine, what could the problem be? Ahhhh this TTC lark is a pain.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi MK, what date is your FS appointment as mine is just under 2 weeks too! I'm sure they'll send you for a HSG hun.

Not really got a plan of action other than see what my FS has in store for me! I'll opk this month but only cos I want to see how my cycle is clomid free... I will ask the FS about accupuncture etc.. but I'm a bit sceptical so not going to waste my money unless he thinks its a good idea. I want another tv u/s to check on the cyst, I'd also like further bloods & see if they do the post coital cm tests. I'm really hoping in the next few months we can go ahead with IUI, and I hope there's not a long waiting list! I WILL be preggo by the end of the year, I just have to be!! x


----------



## mk8

Hi mrs p, my appt is 25 apr and I just called them to ask what will happen and what I need to bring. They said to bring test results of any checks I've had and they will ask about my history, prob refer me for diagnostics and give some conception advice. 

When's yours? You have had your hsg right mrs? Def recommend you get a copy if your bloods to take there as the gp doesn't send them on usually. I tried reflexology and that didn't do much. Had acupuncture last cycle which made me o a couple of days later but that's it. I did try this Chinese med concoction last yr though- dong GUI soup- made my period heavier (it was light before) and no pre af spotting. Friends tried it and they said it stopped pre af cramps too. 

Good luck hun! We can do this! 

Regarding acupuncture- I agree, it can be a load of old rubbish for fertility but I gave read positive things about it on conception clinic websites such as Lister.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha my appt is 25th too!! :happydance: Hopefully we'll both get good news! My gp didn't do bloods, it was the hospital so they have the results already. Yep had HSG last summer, I was also worried about blocked tubes, I guess i assumed it was that as I wasn't pg, but everything was fine with me. When I was waiting for FS last time I read a fertility magazine that mentioned accupuncture but unfortunately my FS disagrees with a lot of things in the magazine such as temping & OPKs, so I doubt he'll recommend it, but I'll still ask! :thumbup: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Mk8 and MrsP! :hi:

So funny that your appointments are on the same day! I hope the apts are productive for both of you and that the FS will have a good plan of action...:thumbup:

I'm still waiting for my FS to ring :coffee: Think I'll ring them myself on Tues if I haven't heard anything by then..


----------



## mk8

Broody- suggest ringing them yourself. I called mine to find out how long the waiting list was and they booked me in so sometimes it's better to ring them as they prob just haven't got to you yet.


----------



## GettingBroody

I already rang them last week! Feel like I should give them a little reprieve before ringing again!! :blush:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi Ladies

Decided to pop in and say hello! Can't believe the changes - babies, pregancy, but for me no change! Still enjoying my reflexology, went tonight, apparently my left ovary was very energetic...good news at this point in my cycle (cd11). We have now got an appointment at the CARE fertility for assisted conception. So far, hubby has done a sperm sample, we've had our weight, height and blood pressure done. I've also had an internal ultrasound on Monday this week, apparently about 9 follicles on my right ovary and 11 on the left. My uterus looked fine, no fibroids etc. So physically i know things are good. Also had an AMH (anti-mullerian hormone) blood test - not had this before, has anyone else? I think it tests how fertile i am or how good my ovarian reserves are, but i've only read a little bit about it and didn't really understand. I think if you produce this hormone it can stop the effects of FSH. I'm still unsure about what's going to happen next and what i want to happen. I don't think i have the will power/strength to go through IVF, we have an appointment on 4th May to discuss our options and what they can offer us.

mk8 glad you have your FS appointment, maybe a bit closer to the elusive HSG?

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Cupcake, good to hear from you! :hi:

Great news that all your test results have been good so far. It's funny how differently everyone reacts to LTTTC... I'm the total opposite to you - I don't have the will power/strength to keep going without trying ivf/icsi! Good luck with your FS, maybe you'll have a bfp by then and you'll be able to cancel the apt! :dust:


----------



## mk8

hey girls

had a lovely evening out with my friends - the benefits of not having that bfp yet eh girls? of course i would rather be home watching my belly grow but in the meantime, trying to enjoy life. 

broody- ahhh you called already. ok. did they mention when they will contact you next? hope youre feeling ok hun.

cupcake- good luck with your appointment in may. i dont think they will jump to ivf as your tests have checked out ok. maybe iui initially? how are you feeling?


----------



## mk8

Have a fab weekend all


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Cupcake nice to have you back on the thread. A lot has happened but then again not much since most of us are still waiting for the stork ! 
I had the AMH test too a few months ago. i think it checks the ovarian reserve to see how many eggs you have left. Women with low AMH sometimes produce eggs of less quality and sometimes respond poorly to AC meds during fertility treatment . If AMH is too high then it may lead to overstimulated ovaries not good either. Having said that lots of ladies on the other threads seem to get a bfp with low AMH anyway . I am Sure u will not be told to go down IvF road but I'd just like to share that so far the hardest part has been the cost! So far the injections haven't been bad and I don't feel overwhelmed . I didn't think I would cope with going down this road either but so far it's manageable . Ha but I will keep you posted on this given the harder stuff is coming up. 

Broody, I am taking 2 days off After egg collection. I hear the first few days after surgery is really hard as u feel sore and more cramps. 

I hope the clinic calls you this week. 

Mk& mrsP yay for the 25th April !!! 
Mk I have heard that acupuncture is good for male infertility too. I spoke to DH about it but he hates needles:-( mk what is high free androgen ? I hope u do the HSG but that you have clear tubes .


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja - oh! Didn't realise it would be as sore as that! :shock: Have you told anyone at work? Are you taking sick leave or do you need to use annual leave days? Any idea yet when they'll be doing the egg transfer or does that not get decided until they see how they're developing?

Mk8 - I rang them Tues last week thinking I could just make an apt but she said they must wait til they get the referral letter from my dr and then they'd ring me. Said to ring them back in 2 weeks if I hadn't heard from them...


----------



## mk8

Morning all

Aleja, pleased to hear that ivf is going well so far. My friend did it and said the egg collection bit was sore and took a few days off. Ivf worked for her and she said she recommends chilling out and not obsessing during the process (easier said than done I know). I know 4 positive ivf stories and hope you will be no 5! Where are you again hun? Have u had to pay for it yourself? 

Broody- def ring them next week! Good luck!

Oh, free androgen index is a blood test they do to check for pcos I think. Mine was high, suggesting pcos, but my scan showed no cysts, I appear to ovulate and have regular periods so my gp ruled it out. I think I def have some kind or hormonal imbalance though. My testosterone is normal but on the high end and I have pre af spotting. When I have charted my temps before, my progesterone falls early- from day 6. 

As for acupuncture- I don't like needles either but once you relax it's ok. I would urge him to give it a go. Nothing to lose!


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> ... she said she recommends chilling out and not obsessing during the process

Anyone who can do any of this and not obsess definitely deserves a medal!!!:haha:


----------



## cupcakesarah

When are you expecting to have your egg collection Aleja?


----------



## mk8

heh heh heh, how true broody! 

talking of chilling out, its really hard isnt it? i am a super impatient person and started to stress in month 1 let alone now im in month 16! i have heard so many stories where people get their BFPs when they chill out or take a break for a while. today, my friend was telling me about a friend of hers who had been trying for around 2 yrs and was about to embark on ivf but was told to wait a few months whilst her hormones rebalanced. in the meantime she got preggers naturally! i really wish i could chillax... sigh...


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Cupcake the egg collection is tomorrow on Monday. I feel very nervous but I need to get the eggs out as my ovaries feel huge at the moment 

Broody I am taking sick leave to do it. I told my boss a while back that I would need some time off so she knows about it but she doesn't know what I am having done though. 
Oh the waiting for the phone to call would drive me insane . I guess there is not much you can do unless you make sure that your doctor has definitely sent through the letter. The clinic that I initially went to let me bring in referral letter myself. It was probably a good thing because the GP letter was a one-liner that just said we ' need assistance with conception' !!!! The FS laughed when he read it. 

I am in Australia we had to pay the whole lot up front and then our Medicare system (govt assistance ) refunds about half of it in rebates . 

Mk hormone imbalances would be very frustrating but I think there is things they can do for lower progesterone . What was the Clomid supposed to do for you? Because if you already ovulate regularly ? I have heard all the 'relaxed and BFp ', 'took a break and Bfp' 'was about to start IvF and got Bfp' . Even the FS at the start of each appt would ask us if we had any news to share!!! Unfortunately it didn't happen for us but I think that's because of spermy issues. It would be more common with unexplained issues I think .


----------



## mk8

Good luck with egg collection aleja!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back cupcake! I don't think I have had AMH tested, I'm sure it was just LH/FSH but will ask about it at my next apt!

Aleja, good luck for tomorrow hun!

x


----------



## Delilah8

Just wanted to pop in and say that low AMH was my issue. Other than that I was totally healthy. I was very distressed by that news, but I responded well and was successful on the first round of meds and IUI. 

Good luck Aleja!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck for the egg collection Aleja.

I really hope that they offer me IUI. When i look at the list of treatments at the fertility clinic, i just think it's the one that would suit me best. Delilah did you do IUI with hormones then or without. I read on the clinic website that you can do it either way.

MK8 try as i might i find the chilling out thing hard but that's my mission this year, i can't forget about it but i'm just trying to stop my constant thoughts about it...we can but try


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck tomor Aleja! I hope they collect lots of healthy eggies and that it isn't too painful! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah8

Cupcake, I did take hormones. I took Femara for a few days, it's just a pill sort of similarish to clomid, then I took Follistim injections. They monitored my follicles at the start and then on CD12 and then gave me a shot to trigger ovulation and we did the IUI the next day. 

I think whether you would do IUI on it's own or with hormones depends on what your diagnosis is. For me, since my AMH was low the medications were in hopes of getting me either more eggs or a better/healthier egg. In the end I only had 1 follicle/egg and I thought it wasn't going to work, but apparently that 1 egg must have been healthier because it worked. I think maybe before the medication my egg wasn't maturing enough by the right time.

For us the hormones were actually more important/crucial than the IUI. The doctor told us the IUI part was somewhat optional actually and we could just do the deed at home. However, in her personal experience she said the IUI seemed to increase the chances of it working and most of her patients who did meds and tried at home a few times ended up eventually doing the IUI and then getting success. We figured if we were doing the meds we wanted the highest chances and just dove in for what would give us the best possible chances and it worked for us.

From my limited experience and people I talk to though, typically they have you at least try IUI a few times before moving to IVF. Our doctor told us she'd recommend we try IUI 3 times before moving to IVF. Of course it depends on your issue, like if sperm is an issue the treatment would be different.


----------



## mk8

Hurrah it's egg day Aleja! Best of luck :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Hope everything went well today Aleja! :thumbup:

Rang the FS a while ago and spoke to a lovely nurse who told me that they got my referral letter last week and that she'd be ringing me in the morning to arrange my appointment! Why she couldn't arrange it while I was on the phone is a bit of a mystery!!! :wacko:


----------



## mk8

woo hoo broody! your turn next :) 

aleja- i really hope it went well today. best of luck for the next step. thinking of you! 

as for me, still in fertile period i think. positive opk yest but lots of ewcm yest and sticky cm today. go figure!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
thank you so much for your kind thoughts and well wishes. I wanted to post in when I had some definite outcomes from the EPU. It has been a very emotionally and physically draining couple of days but today I feel much better. Yesterday I was very sore and slept most of the day.

Well the EPU went ahead. I was heavily sedated so I don't remember any of it!! I was glad to see my FS's friendly face just before they knocked me out!!
i woke up to find out they got 16 eggs out of me!! :haha:
No wonder i felt so bloated and like my ovaries had doubled in size. Later in the day they rang to confirm 15 of those were mature eggs and this morning the embryologist rang to say that all 15 started fertilizing overnight:thumbup: 

I am so happy and relieved today but it really is an emotional rollercoaster. The whole cycle is all about waiting and more waiting and it can all go wrong at any time. So now I wait.
Next they call me on Thursday to tell me if any of the embies are growing well. If all goes to plan i have a transfer on Saturday. 

GL and baby dust to all:hugs:


----------



## aleja

mk8 said:


> woo hoo broody! your turn next :)
> 
> aleja- i really hope it went well today. best of luck for the next step. thinking of you!
> 
> as for me, still in fertile period i think. positive opk yest but lots of ewcm yest and sticky cm today. go figure!

Mk, just for it honey, sticky or not a positive OPK is a positive. GL


----------



## aleja

GettingBroody said:


> Hope everything went well today Aleja! :thumbup:
> 
> Rang the FS a while ago and spoke to a lovely nurse who told me that they got my referral letter last week and that she'd be ringing me in the morning to arrange my appointment! Why she couldn't arrange it while I was on the phone is a bit of a mystery!!! :wacko:

:shrug: maybe they had to check the FS's diary? well at least they got the referral letter. Fx they call you today


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, Aleja, 16 eggs!! That's a lot! No wonder you were sore! Are you still in a lot of pain today? It's great that so many of them started fertilising. The whole procedure is just amazing really! How many of them do you think they will transfer? Do they do an ultrasound or something to measure your lining?


----------



## mk8

Woweee lots of eggs Aleja. And all fertilised???? That's such wonderful news. Here's hoping they're growing well. :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. 
So much going on!

Future...thank you for popping in and sharing your wonderful news...she's beautiful!

delilah...21 weeks...time really does fly. Im glad you are having an easy pregnancy.

Mk - I see your fs appt is coming up. I hope you are able to get that hsg scheduled finally! Did you do 6 rounds of clomid? Unmonitored I assume.

Cupcake, if I remember correctly your fs appt is in may and you're hoping for iui recommendation. Of course I hope you get a bfp before then, but if not, crossing my fingers you get the go ahead to move forward w iui. I don't remember, if dh SA was a problem for u. I don't think it was...

Aleja - wow! Im sure it doesn't seem this way to u, but to me, u are having quick progress. Im pretty ignorant when it comes to icsi... I saw you have 16 eggs. ?! Now what? Great that you'll get 1/2 your money back from your govt.

Gettingbroody - ugh! I hope they call you soon to schedule your appt. Waiting for someone else is the worst! Is ur appt to start the isci process?

MrsP- I believe you are in similar boat as mk. Done w clomid and waiting for fs. Do u expect iui is your next step?

Anyone I missed - hello! :)

As for me, started cycle 16, 2 days ago. :( was not surprised in the least. 18 month mark is 2 weeks away. Pretty disappointing. DH said he'll go get his blood work done this week. Believe it when I see it. I haven't been back to FS since December. They probably already put my file away. I can't believe so much time has gone by. Basically FS told me to get a bunch of stuff done. I did. DH had to get second SA done (he doesn't want to, doesn't see the point) and needs to get basic blood work done. Doctors nurse told me to tell DH he had to do the blood work or we couldn't move forward with anything. She said the dr can talk to dh about second SA. Anyway, here we are. In DH defense we were dealt a pretty hard blow in december (death in family). So we're recovering, trying to figure out our lives.


My only point is...if I was 25, sure let's put this on hold for awhile. But at 31, I feel we just need to roll with it. 

Anyway, that's me.

Hugs to all.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG2010 said:


> Gettingbroody - ugh! I hope they call you soon to schedule your appt. Waiting for someone else is the worst! Is ur appt to start the isci process?


Hey MrsG! :hi:

Sorry to hear you're in a bit of a limbo at the moment. My dh was dragging his heels about testing at the start too. I think that if we hadn't been diagnosed with any actual problems then he would have been happy to keep trying indefinitely without looking for medical intervention. But because we have a very specific issue he sees that there's no point in that now. I think it helped that the doctor rang him herself with the results and told him we'd have to have ivf/icsi. If he had just heard it from me then he might have tried to put it off for another while... So, I know where you're coming from. Hope things get moving for you soon. :hugs:

Still no phone call from the FS! She'd better ring tomor!! So impatient now! If I don't get an appointment in the next two weeks then I presume we'll have to wait another cycle...:growlmad:

Aleja, I've seen EPU mentioned a few times in relation to icsi. I figure it means the egg retrieval process but what exactly does it stand for? (the BnB abbreviations page says Early Pregnancy Unit but that doesn't sound like the same EPU!)

Mk8, happy bd'ing!!:haha:

Cupcake and MrsP - how are things with you?!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
EPU - egg pick up! (egg retrieval )
I know IvF has a whole lot of acronyms I had to quickly learn !

Hello MrsG sorry to hear about your predicament . Dealing with fertity woes is bad enough let alone when you are also grieving a loved one. You are still ok at 31 but time seems to fly and you dont want to be like me and feel that time is slipping away at 34 . I would take up the offer to get the nurse or doctor to talk to your DH . My DH was the same so it's a common theme for scared men ! 

I am not recovering too well from EPU and trigger shot. The trigger injected hcg into my system to stimulate ovulation and because I had so many eggs released I now have mild OHss ( ovulation hyper stimulation syndrome) I am very bloated and ovaries still sore. My FS warned me that if there is any sign of Ohss on Saturday he will not do a transfer as too risky. I could end up very sick if the embryo becomes a pregnancy and worst case scenario I end up in hospital. I am so disappointed but I'm praying that I will some embies to freeze.


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja, I'm sorry... When will you know for sure?

Gettingbroody - I bet they'll call you today!



Thanks girls for your support. I think the problem here is DH first SA was considered "normal" by his urologist. Who didn't explain the #s to us. I only have the #s because I called and asked for them. So in DH head - it's "normal" -- what's the big deal? Well when you actually look at them, . they're not that good! So of course they want to do another one. Especially since the last one he did was LAST May. Holy crap, almost a year ago. Stubborn DH!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw so sorry you're not well Aleja. Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything calms down in time for the transfer. :hugs: Have they told you how the eggs are developing?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, mrsG I think you may have posted your DH's first SA results a few months ago. Can u give a brief update of what they were? I can see why a mere male would just accept the 'normal' result without questioning . My DH wasn't interested in figures and numbers either he just knows he has a small amount of sperm and they are lazy swimmers !! I am the one who gets all worked up about the actual numbers. 

MrsB did they call? Suspense is killing us all ! 

I spoke to clinic today. The embies are still growing 11 are good 4 are lagging behind. I will find out on Saturday whether the transfer goes ahead . The FS will check my levels are symptoms and give a verdict


----------



## MrsG2010

I think the problem is the motile ones are all slow. :(

But this test is almost a year old. One of my doctors even said yes it might be "normal" but that could've been a good day. New results could even be worse. (Of course they could also be better. But if there were super sperm in there, wouldn't I be preggo by now?)


Morph 4% (>4% normal forms strict criteria)
concentration 20mil (>15 mil normal)
volume 1.5 ml (>1.5 mil normal)
Motile 40% (>40% normal) (Progressive-slow 70%, non-progressive 30%)


----------



## mk8

Mrs g, Have you thought about heading straight for iui as that would give the swimmers a boost!


----------



## GettingBroody

My DH isn't interested in the numbers either... I studied them for hours and he still hasn't so much as glanced at them! 

Glad to hear the embies are still developing Aleja!! :thumbup: Keep growing little eggies!!! :haha:

So finally have a bit of news on my side! Spoke to the FS nurse today. She said there was a bit of a delay cos the clinicians had to review our results and ok us for treatment. Bad news is that my blood work is out of date cos it was done over 6 months ago... So will have to get my cd 2 and 21 bloods done again with my gp and also viral bloods. Can't go to see the FS until the results are all in so my appointment is for May 15th. Seems like aaaages away!! I had hoped I'd be starting the whole icsi process in 2 weeks on my next cycle but no chance of that now!! More waiting...:coffee:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, I&#8217;ve got a lot to catch up on!

Cupcake &#8211; hope you get your IUI hun!

Aleja &#8211; really sorry about your OHSS :hugs: A BnB friend of mine had a ridiculous amount of eggs, and she&#8217;s been told she&#8217;s at risk of OHSS as well, and they may not be able to do the transfer. I really hope that&#8217;s not the case and you get PUPO! (pregnant until proven otherwise for those of you that don&#8217;t know &#8211; I had to ask first time I heard it :haha:) Brilliant that 11 embies are growing well! :thumbup:

MrsG &#8211; yes hopefully IUI next! I&#8217;m really excited for next week, but a bit anxious in case he sends me back with more clomid, or the IUI or IVF waiting lists are ridiculous! The 18 month mark is always hard hun :hugs: I hope DH gets his bloods done. My DH was the same about a second SA but eventually got it done last month, his first one was also in May! The 2nd SA for DH was better in some areas worse in others, but still &#8220;normal&#8221; so same as you are thinking &#8211; why am I not preggo?

Gettingbroody &#8211; I&#8217;m ok thanks, just waiting to ovulate :coffee: but I&#8217;ve had quite a bit EWCM, well, little bits over about 4 days and lots today which is great and just goes to show clomid really dried me up! Sorry you&#8217;ve got a delay on your ICSI, bloody red tape! :growlmad:

Hi to everyone else :wave:

x


----------



## aleja

Hello ladies hope everyone having a relaxing weekend. 
MrsG those SA results are good and very suitable for a IUI I am sure that's what the FS will suggest. 

MrsP surely the FS will not send you away for more 
Clomid after 18 months that would be very mean . Those are long waiting lists for IvF but hopefully you will not need it. Hope you are taking advantage of your EWCM. You go girl! 

Broody 15th may isn't too far away its 3 weeks ? Once you see the FS and ICsi is confirmed it can all happen quickly if all your tests are up to date. 

Well I managed to avoid Ohss and had my transfer this morning . I have a little blastocyst on board !  I will find out tomorrow how may they can freeze . Hope it sticks!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh yay, that's fantastic news Aleja!!! Sending you buckets of sticky dust! Fx'd your :bfp: is just around the corner!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mk8

Yay Aleja! Come on eggie- stick and grow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Just wondering Aleja, was it your choice or theirs to only transfer one?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay aleja that's brilliant news!! :dance: How long will it be before you know any news? x 

P.s I don't think he'll give me more clomid unless its with IUI, but you never know, he's not been very nice so far! Hoping for more progesterone tests too...


----------



## aleja

Thanks gals! the clinic rang this morning and they froze 4 of my blasties the rest stopped growing or quality not up to scratch . They only freeze the very best ones as the others probably wouldn't survive the thawing . I feel relieved that at least we have some in storage in case this this one doesn't stick. 

Broody it wasn't my choice to put a single one back. The FS made me sign consent for one only. He scared the crap out of us about multiple births and the risks involved. This is pretty standard in Australia and they will only do double transfer if all the embies are very poor quality. The idea of twins is really cute and appealing to me (instant family!)but at this point all i want is one healthy baby 

MrsP I hope your FS is not mean to you when see him and he has some bright new ideas x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks aleja. I hope so too, really excited now. Need to get my list of questions ready...

Interesting they would only put 1 in, a US bnb friend (a different one to the last 1 I mentioned) got 3 put in! I think the 3rd wasn't the best quality. Luckily only 1 stuck - can you imagine triplets?! :wacko:. Brilliant news you got 4 frozen, sounds like a good number to me :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just got loads of EWCM, really dark positive OPK and a lovely smiley on my CB digi! Got to get to it :sex: tonight, yay! :happydance: x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Aleja hope the blastcyst sticks, excited for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls 

Hope everybody is doing well! Good weekend? I spent it decorating! Not a nice decorating either. Had to refurbish this flat I own but rent out. I couldn't sell it when I moved in with hubby and am in negative equity so am kinda stuck with it. Anyhoo, my tenant moved out and oh my goodness, he made a mess. He sealed all the windows shut due to cold draughts but this caused mould to grow everywhere and my wooden sash window sills have rotted. :( I.e lots of expense! :( I didn't really want to put more money into my teeny flat, especially as it is loss making and I want to put all my savings towards my future baby. Sniff, sniff. Goodness knows if I will need IVF etc. Sigh. 

My appointment with the FS is in 3 days. Scary! Recently I have not been as obssessed about TTC - I guess after a year of trying, you kinda have no choice. It's funny how I was worried about how stressed I was in month 3. Gosh, if only I had been TTC for 3 months eh? At the same time, I am scared of what I might find out next. What if my tubes are blocked? All tests so far point to that being a v likely culprit. But i need to keep positive and try to remind myself that I am getting one step closer to my BFP and my baby! 

Mrs P- have you got your questions sorted? My plan is:
- Bring my test results and hubby's SA results with us 
- Ask them when I can get my HSG 
- Tell them I have been on Clomid for 6 cycles 
- Mention that my periods have become lighter since turning 30 
- Mention that my periods became even lighter since Clomid 
- Ask about funding for IUI and IVF if required including waiting time 
- What other tests we require 

Good luck with your appt hun. 

Cupcake- hi! How are you?


----------



## aleja

Go mrsP go!!!! 

Mk cleaning out your flat did not sound fun at all. Hope it now smell brand new and mould free. 

I can't wait to hear about your appt this week x


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja, so excited for you. So forgive my ignorance. ..so first you took meds to make multiple follicles which produce multiple eggs in one cycle... then icsi is when they inject sperm into those eggs. And they pick which sperm. I suppose b yourhere questiony shape and motility. Then they wait for something to happen in the lab. They picked one good one, then surgically? Put it in you. And then 4 other ones are good to be used in future and those are now frozen. Do u have to pay to store them? Can you store them as long as you want? This is all so miraculous if you think about it. Is ivf the same thing but without one of these steps? Should I know this stuff by now? :)

Mk - ugh rental property. Sounds rough! Your questions for doctor look great, can't wait to hear the answers.

Hi cupcake, getting broody. Whatcha up to? :)

MrsP - go get 'em!

Afm, nothing. :) or maybe this face


----------



## cupcakesarah

Just milling around two week wait for me. Think i'm due something like 3rd may but i don't religiously track them anymore. no news from me, just like reading everyone elses. 

MrsG
Icsi - inject sperm into egg
Ivf - egg and soermfo own thing i think until egg feetilised when miced with the sperm
I think i'm right???


----------



## GettingBroody

From what I understand in icsi the sperm is actually injected into the egg but in ivf the sperm sample and egg are put in a petri dish (or something!) and left to their own devices to fertilise. I suppose ivf allows for natural selection because the strongest sperm will reach the egg first but in icsi the sperm selection is decided by the lab technician (based on motility, morphology, size etc). It really is so amazing when you think about it! I wonder if in the future they will be able to actually implant the eggs when they transfer them back and guarantee pregnancy?!

Aleja, how are feeling hon? I had a look online and it said that my clinic usually only transfers one egg if you are under 35 also. I really would like if they transferred two though. For one thing surely the chances of one them implanting would be increased if there was two? Also, twins run in both dh's and my families so it's always been a possibility for us anyway. Although if both eggs implanted and then split to become twins then that'd be quadruplets!!! :wacko: :haha:

So, I've booked myself in for my cd21 bloods on Thursday. I'll actually be cd22 then but my dr doesn't work on Wed and I often ov on day 15 anyway so I'm sure it'll be fine? Between one thing and another we actually didn't bd at all during my fertile time this month! Closest was cd9!!:haha: It wasnt intentional - we were just really busy and I was wrecked by the end of each day and it just didn't happen. At the back of my mind I was also thinking that dh's SA was so low that theres no point in stressing about ttc the natural way! To be honest (can't believe I'm saying this) but its actually so destressing to know I am definitely not pregnant! This is going to be the easiest 2ww ever! I'm not analysing every little ache and twinge and setting myself up for disappointment. I think it's good to have this stress free month to relax since I'm sure I've an emotional roller coaster ahead of me once the FS appointments and (fx'd!) icsi start.

mk8 - sounds like you had a very busy weekend! Hope your next tenant keeps the place better! I know what you mean when you say imagine being stressed after 3 months! I think it's funny what I was stressed after 6! At least we'll all know we are absolutely totally and utterly 100% ready to be mothers when these babies eventually decide to show up!!

Aleja, I meant to ask - is it much cheaper to have the process done with frozen eggs or have they one through that with you? Surely the actual egg transfer can't be that expensive by itself? How long can they freeze them for? Will they keep until you're ready to go for lo number 2?

MrsP and mk8 - not long til your appointments now!

Cupcake - hope your 2ww goes by quickly :coffee:

MrsG - :hi: How are you doing?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, hope you are all well. I am getting excited that some of you are having appts this week so I can't wait to hear how they all go..

Mrs G let's turn the:-( into :drunk:

Broody you have been very productive booking in all your tests.:thumbup: I totally get you when you say that not much :sex: since you found out about your DH. we had the same reaction. It is a relief to not have to think about a BD schedule.


Mrs G, like what Broody said, ICSI pick the best spermy and puts them directly into the eggy. It is used for male infertility reasons (e.g. lazy swimmers, not enough of them, or weird looking ones with two heads, etc). More and more couples are using ICSI if traditional IVF hasn't worked or if extended unexplained infertility.
There is two types of cycles: 
Antagonist cycle (takes 4 weeks) 
Long Protocol (down regulation) cycle (6 weeks)

I did the antagonist which started on CD2 of my normal cycle. 
One lot of injections grow the follies, another set stops the follies from releasing. The final injection triggers ovulation so all the eggies came out and the FS caught them during the Egg pick up. 
They injected DH's commando sperm into each of my eggies and let them harvest for 5 days into a blastocyst. Only the best ones get the freeze over and they can be frozen in storage for 10 years. We have to pay about $300 each year to have them in storage. 

During the embryo transfer the FS placed the best looking blastie into my hoo-ha and now I am using progesterone pessaries 2 x day to help my uterus lining. The progesterone gives 'pregnancy-like' symptoms, such as sore boobies and headaches (which i have both of these).

Transferring a frozen embryo (FET) is much cheaper than the whole stimulated cycle with EPU. The transfer is sort of like a pap smear except you have the FS plus about 2 embryologists looking directly into your hoo-ha. 
There is no place for modesty in IVF!!

Broody, transferring 2 blastocysts would absolutely increase your chances but yes it could result in lots of babies. My FS was so against a double transfer that i didn't even contemplate disagreeing with him. He is British too so he was saying that Europe is also moving towards single transfers. 

But I assume its a loooong way from becoming regulation as i guess its hard because all we want is a baby and if it means taking risks to get one by doing 2-3 blasties, then most women would definitely take the risk.

sorry that i am hogging the post with my stuff. i should have started a journal:blush:


----------



## MrsG2010

Please don't be sorry Aleja, I'm fascinated. And I have another question, :)

Egg pick up - How did they do that?

Otherwise, you explained it really well. I'm not even going to ask how much it costs because you're in another country so the information probably wouldn't help me anyway. 

I've done some googling on the costs of IVF/ICSI and the range is crazy. Anywhere from $7,000 to $15,000. All depending on where you go. !?

I don't know why I'm googling IVF/ISCI when I haven't even tried IUI. :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies. MK I've made a list of questions I'll post later as I'm on my phone. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow chick!

Thanks so much for all the IVF info ladies. I find it really interesting & have been wondering the same things myself in case we need IVF. I'm on 4 threads regularly & only 1 of them has no-one either going through or gone through IVF. It seems so common now its scary. I too would like to know how they collect the eggs?! I assume the transfer process is similar to the IUI process, ie up your lady bits, but can't think how they would get the eggs out except for keyhole?! 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Great that the eggs can be kept for up to ten years Aleja! And that it's much cheaper too! :thumbup: In relation to how many are transferred I guess I'll just do as I'm told! :haha: Are you back at work now? Was 2 days off work enough after the epu or did you end up taking more because of the ohss? Did you take any days for the transfer? :rofl: at your sentence about modesty and ivf!! The things we do!! When are you testing or do they prefer you to wait and do a blood test in case any of the meds give a false positive?

MrsP, I know what you mean about ivf becoming so common nowadays. Society has changed so much in last few decades and most people are getting married and starting families so much later than before... (me and most of my friends included!) Unfortunately biology has other ideas :growlmad: I wonder if over time the age will begin to get lower again as people realise the possible difficulties that are caused by waiting? :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again, 

I'm not on the laptop as out & about so excuse the spelling but here are my questions for FS...

Cyst - pain I had last month was awful, can they do another scan to see what's its like & also check clomid hasnt thinned lining?

Spotting, pattern noticed always starts cd25-27, hormone issues? Another 7dpo blood test?

Have I had my amh checked?

Do they do post coital cm test? 

Any foods to avoid/take to help?

Any vitamins to suggest?

Which lube better, pre-seed or conceive plus?

IUI next step - waiting list? Medicated or un med?

IVF wait list?

Cm has dried up since taking clomid!

I'm sure I won't ask them all though! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today girls! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Excuse me for copying and pasting this ladies...

So I have just about stopped crying. DH came with me to the appt, bearing in mind he knows nowt about the ins and outs of TTC... I hated the Dr AGAIN, thought he was condescending. Thinks I'm being ridiculous about the spotting and he's told me time and time again it's normal. When I had my progesterone checked that month he said I definitely didn't ovulate and it wasn't just low progesterone. I told him my gut instinct is I was ovulating most months, I think he took offence to this and basically said something along the lines of, if that's the case then we shouldn't get any help until 2-3 years! If my bloods had of come back I did ovulate, that's what they would've said, come back when it's been 2-3 years. I took this as a threat, either believe him that I'm not ovulating or piss off... He said we could go forward with IUI and clomid, follicle tracking and trigger but they usually suggest clomid for 9-12 months. If I am ovulating fine on clomid then he doubts IUI will help any more than naturally. He also mentioned at one point we could go with IVF now but as this is a last resort if it didn't work in 3 rounds then that's my chance gone, also as it takes time to prepare for IVF then it would be a few months we couldn't TTC. So the end result is, another 6 months of clomid with follicle tracking again on round 1. I asked about it thinning my lining and he said yes it might but if it does there's nothing they can do :shrug:. He said to stop tracking my cycle except how long it is, stop checking what day I'm on, for ovulation signs, spotting etc.. So I came out, got my clomid from the pharmacy and cried, argued with DH and cried some more. DH thinks the bloke is nice as pie and is just direct. Maybe I am being too sensitive but I think he's a knob. I've thought about changing hospitals or Dr's, but this bloke is the top dog at this hospital, has a good reputation, and this hospital apparently has the highest IUI success rate in the country... At least I won't need to see him again for another 6 months I guess! :haha: Oh and he gave me some interesting statistics - 60% chance on getting pregnant within a year of clomid, 60% chance with 5 IUI cycles, 60% chance with 3 rounds of IVF - so he said "don't underestimate the pills." Whatever :growlmad: lol 

MK hope you have better luck than me!

x


----------



## mk8

Oh mrs p, so sorry you hada bad experience. I'm on my rubbish phone right now but heading home so will respond properly when I get back. X


----------



## MrsG2010

This time difference stuff is crazy. Because it's not even 8:00am here and I haven't started my day yet.

MrsP - :( What a jerk! If you think he's being a knob (great term by the way) then he is! I've often had bad experiences with male doctors and try to get female doctors whenever possible. Unfortunately, most if not ALL of the fertility doctors are male in my area. 

Hold on I have to go back and read what you wrote. I was all fired up the first time I read it... THIS IS HIS JOB. How can he not be more sensitive to your struggle?! !

I'm not a doctor so I don't know if your spotting is normal or not. But I know I don't do it. And if I did - I'd be concerned just like you are!

So what's new then --- stay on Clomid but now they're going to track and trigger?? And why is he against IUI? He's saying it's not any better? Then why is everyone else doing it?? :growlmad: What's his diagnosis for your infertility? Unexplained? Forgive my bad memory, how's your DH SA's ?


----------



## mk8

Hi MrsP, 

I am back from my FS appointment now so here I am with a proper message. 

Again, really sorry that you got upset following the insensitive comments from Dr Knob. Going through "infertility" is a real struggle and being spoken to in a condescdending matter by insensitive doctors is the last thing us gals need. Chin up hun. The positive thing is that he has a good reputation and your hospital is good. Following my appointment this morning, I am surprised about the clomid thing though. I told my doctor that my GP put me on clomid and that I am on cycle 6 with no monitoring and no increase in dosage (I am on 50mg). She was really surprised by this and said they normally would not issue clomid for more than 6 months and ideally, she would have wanted to have me monitored for the last 3. This is too late now of course. Remind me, were you ever monitored? Just to be sure, Dr Knob is a fertility specialist in a hospital right? Where in the UK are you? I will detail below what happened with my appointment and let you know what they told me. Hopefully we can compare. 

So, I went to the hospital this morning in the pouring rain. Got to the Women's Health section, checked in, panicked when I said I didn't have proof of residence (when reception asked for it) then relaxed when she told me they will see me anyway. Phew! Got to the waiting room and within 2 mins a nurse wanders in to weigh me and to take my blood pressure- pressure a little high but BMI good. Sat back in the waiting room, waited a few mins then got called in by a lovely nurse to see the doctor. This is my first FS appointment so she asked me questions such as: 
- do you bleed after sex?
- are cycles regular? 
- do you smoke/drink?
- have you ever had pid?
- have you ever had any ops? 
- does anybody in my family have cancer?
- do i have hirsutism 
Asked hubbies some questions:
- ever had mumps?
- any hernias? 
- cystic fibrosis in the family? 
- smoke/drink? 

After that she looked at my test results (day 21 progesterone), some bloods i had done last year on cycle day 10 because i had pain (LH, FSH were in there), scan results and DHs SA. I was lucky as I found her really nice. She answered my questions and both her and the nurse tried hard to put me at ease. 

She then took a few swabs (to test for STDs) and gave me a physical exam - sticking her hand up my wotsit and pressing my tummy effectively. 

Next steps- more tests:
- Day 21 progesterone again
- LH, FSH on day 2 (taken on day 10 last time and that gives a false reading) 
- Thyroid test (blood work, can do any time)
- HIV, rubella etc (blood work, can do any time)
- Transvaginal ultrasound scan - can do any time 
- HSG: to be done within 10 days of period. 

I am booked in for my ultrasound scan and can walk in to the phlebotomy dept for my bloods on the days required. Regarding my HSG, I need to ring up on day 1 of AF and see if they have appts for me. Hopefully it wont be a long wait, I have been advised the average wait is 3 months. After I have had all the tests, I need to go back to see them about my results. They booked a time in for me- DECEMBER! But they said this is just to get me in the system and once I have had all my tests, to ring them and see if I can get an earlier appointment. Here's hoping things move quickly for us. 

She gave some information which you ladies may want to know:
- If unexplained infertility is diagnosed, then they suggest trying for another 1-2 yrs (what on earth?!)
- IVF only available for people up to 39 in the hospital (because of where i live, i do not get funding for it)
- thyroid issues are v easy to fix 
- HSG can help unblock tubes sometimes 
- spotting a day or 2 before AF is fine (I didnt ask about a week before though MrsP) 
- try every other day from day 10 to day 21 (do already) 
- IUI can be tried and it can work (so dont get what Dr Knob was saying) 
- My hubby's SA result is good. 35m count. But she ummed over the motility (56% and morphology (7%) but said it should enable conception naturally
- sometimes for reasons not known to docs, stress can interfere and whilst she knows it is tough, she has heard many stories where people get their bfp when they quit trying or when they adopt 
- waiting list for my hospital for ivf is a year if you get free funding (which i dont get anyway) 
- cost of ivf is around £4k with the hospital as it is not for profit- so cheaper than private clinics 
- BV will not interfere with conception but can impact pregnancy 

Oh, I was also prescribed antibiotics to take when I get my HSG done to avoid infections. Did you ladies have this? 

Speak soon ladies! Baby dust to all of us. 

PS weather here is rubbish and I have a cold. Boo!


----------



## aleja

oh ladies the FS appts have finally happened. good about that but what differences in outcomes..

MrsP , Dr Knob is a complete knob-head...so he put you on clomid for another 6 mths???!!!! WTF?? and there is point in IUI or if you went for IVF you need months to prepare your body??!!!! WTF??? (this is bull crap)
I agree with monitoring the clomid cycle but they should have done that months ago. and he could even do it for another month to see if you ovulate rather than 6 long months.

do you think this is a funding issue that the hospital is being very tight and don't want to go onto more aggressive treatment due to the cost to the govt? I mean you have already been ttc for 18 months so this is long enough to warrant something else. 
Would you and MrP go and get a second opinion at a private clinic?
I am so sorry this was the verdict darl. very disappointing and I totally agree with you if you get a bad vibe from the FS then your gut instinct is right. Doesn't matter if he is the top dog at the hospital he doesn't have to treat you like an idiot.:hugs:

MK- I am glad your experience was so much more positive than MrsP's. Sounds like your FS shared lots of knowledge and information with you. I am really surprised with the unexplained infertility diagnosis being dragged out for another couple of years that sounds extreme given you have also been trying for so long. I freaked out a little when I saw your appt is booked for December but i guess you will try to get in there as soon as you can. 
Realistically when do you think all your tests will be ready by? 

ladies, I am feeling very lucky at the moment now that I am hearing all the stress that you are put through in the UK public system. :hugs: Before IVF clinic I was also going to a hospital and I got all mine (including HSG) and DH's test done and was back at the FS office for the diagnosis and test results all in one month. I guess that goes to show the difference that we each experience on this journey. 
Girls I am thinking of you and I cannot wait till we all have some beautiful baby bumps showing. it will all be worth it then:kiss:


----------



## aleja

oh as for the egg retrieval story, the EPU procedure involved minor day surgery. I was put under local aneasthetic for about 40 mins ( i think they called it heavy sedation) so I cannot remember any of it. It was like a proper surgery and I had to wear all the hospital gowns etc and in the surgery there were all these nurses ,and my FS. I was curious what happened during the surgery so I looked it up on YouTube a few days later. I wish I hadn't!!!!!
I was very tired and bloated after the surgery and I took 2 days off from work but later in the week I called in sick for another day. But this was due to mild ohss rather than the EPU.
mrsBroody, my blood test is next Wednesday but maybe I will POAS the night before as I don't want to receive the news at work (they will call me with the results). At this point in time I am feeling very negative and discouraged. For some reason I don't think it has worked. I could potentially test earlier (like maybe today ) but I couldn't bear seeing a BFN


----------



## mk8

Hey Aleja, I know it's tough but keep positive and enjoy chilling out with hubster! Are you doing anything specific? I know it's tough but from my friends, staying relaxed worked for them (don't know how they did it!). What are u up to this weekend?

As for my tests. It's really hard to say when they will be completed. The bloods and ultrasound will be done within a month, it's the hsg that takes a while. I need to ring day 1 of af to see if they have any appts in the next 10 days. I don't really want it on days 1-5 as I will be on my period. So it's the luck of the drawer. But taking the time to chill ax and to get body in good shape- sleep better and yoga for 30 mins daily. If nothing within 3 months I will go private.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry in advance for the long post..

MrsG &#8211; glad you like the term &#8220;knob&#8221; :haha: Totally agree with you, I wish he was a woman!! DH&#8217;s spermies were fine, I&#8217;ve technically explained as I didn&#8217;t ovulate when I had the progesterone test. But when I told him I think I have been ovulating he then said that would class me as unexplained so they&#8217;d tell me to wait 2-3 years! So I need to shut up and nod &#8220;yes of course I wasn&#8217;t ovulating&#8221; :rofl:. So it would only be tracking on round 1, and no trigger. He said if we did IUI we&#8217;d get a trigger but much higher chance of multiples. It&#8217;s not that he&#8217;s against IUI, not at all, but I get the impression he thinks it&#8217;s more beneficial for people with :spermy: problems or unexplained. He did say I could go for it, but didn&#8217;t seem to think it was best for me and I had just as good a chance staying on the clomid.

MK, so glad you had a better experience than I did! Yes Dr Knob is a FS (OBGYN I think is his title) I&#8217;m in the North East. I agree with your FS that you shouldn&#8217;t have been unmonitored. My FS prescribed the clomid not my Dr, and yes I was monitored first cycle and ovulated. I&#8217;ve read so many conflicting reports about more than 6 on clomid it&#8217;s unreal. I came across an online fact sheet from an NHS hospital down south somewhere and it said they also recommend 6 months :shrug:
It&#8217;s a shame you have to wait 3 months for your HSG, I think I had to wait about a month and a half. And yes I had an antibiotic, but it was only 1 pill to be taken the night before rather than a course. It seems our FS agree on the stress thing which is why I&#8217;ve been told to stop monitoring full stop. I think I&#8217;ll do it as I know when I stopped using OPK&#8217;s (except this month as I was experimenting with being off clomid) I felt much better. Perhaps my spotting can be atributed to stress as if I know where I am in my cycle then I know when it should start :shrug:. I feel really bad that you don&#8217;t get free IVF and I do :grr: and there is no waiting list here either&#8230; Yay for all your further tests! Oh and by the way, so are you still off the clomid whilst you're waiting? No further cycles?

Aleja, I was monitored clomid cycle 1, so now they&#8217;re gonna do it again clomid cycle 1 round 2! :thumbup: I did suggest I had a monitored cycle without clomid to see if I ovulate, but he said if they did this and I ovulate I would then be unexplained and therefore would have to wait until we&#8217;d been TTC 2-3 years (2 years is in September anyway) before they&#8217;d help! As above post to MrsG, I think it&#8217;s due to DH sperm being fine he&#8217;s not recommending IUI, though like I say he&#8217;s not refusing it, nor IVF but there&#8217;s no way I&#8217;d want to go down that route yet (no offence hun.) It could be down to money I guess but they&#8217;re not saying no so I&#8217;m confuzzled lol :wacko: DH isn&#8217;t up for a second opinion as he&#8217;s happy to agree with everything he says and that he knows everything :dohh: and thinks he&#8217;s a lovely fella! :saywhat: 
Thanks for the info on the retrieval, so was it keyhole surgery?? :hugs: hun I&#8217;m praying for you it will be good news next week! :dust:

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs2: I&#8217;m feeling so much better about it all today, less angry and no longer upset, just wondering when it&#8217;ll be my turn! :D
x


----------



## mk8

Hi mrsp

So glad you're feeling better. 

In answer to your question, no more clomid for me. Doc said more than 6 is not recommended but I'm sure you're ok as you're being monitored. I think the doc wants to do all the tests first before prescribing mess, which makes perfect sense. 

Don't feel bad about yOur free ivf. I'm glad someone gets it. The way our government spends its money is just ridiculous. My bro in law and his wife are on benefits and dont work. They have a free house and are currently in Florida as a family of 4 staying at a luxury Disney resort. Now that's the type of stuff that angers me. 

have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## aleja

Mk oh wow your brother in law has done well for himself !!  
3 months is a good plan and I am sure it won't take that long 

MrsP ok I now understand the 'unexplained' thing that is more beneficial for you to have a diagnosis of annovulation rather than 'unexplained' . It's still weird what he said about IUI being for sperm issues.My FS said the opposite- that IUI needs a pretty good number of capable sperm because they do a post -wash to leave the best and then inseminate these .. Anyways the main thing is that you are feeling less enraged today . And who are well to contradict your FS as I am sure the man knows what he is doing 
No offence taken about IVF .. It is definately the last resort and you are not st that point because all your results are normal . No one wants to end up doing IvF but unfortunately for some of us it's the only way . 

The EPU wasn't keyhole I think they collect the eggies through some long needle thingy that goes up the vajajay


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Brown tinged cm hath arrived. Balls. 

Called hsg people who said they only do it on tues mornings! When I will be bleeding so no can do. I'm only v v light spotting, af will prob arrive sun or mon. The test has to be done with 10 days but day 1 counts as day 1 of sight of blood so includes tinged cm! I typically spot for a day or two then bleed 3 days then spot 2. so 7 days of some sort of bleed. So given I need to ring them in day 1 to book my hsg, which must happen within the first 10 days, I need to make sure the three days I have of no bleeding falls on a tues, otherwise I'm screwed!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Sitting on my sofa with trashy TV to nurse me through my AF cramps- what a kick in the teeth! Anyway, let's keep positive eh? 

I want to pick your brains ladies. Really hope you can help me. 

I need to schedule my HSG on day 1 of my period. I called the NHS hospital and they said day 1 is when I start to spot. I typically spot 1 or 2 days then AF comes properly. GP told me day 1 of a period is day 1 of full flow, as do all the usual fertility websites. II called a private hospital to find out about a private HSG and they said the same thing- spotting = day 1. I have to do the HSG within the first 10 days. I spot for 2 days, properly bleed for 3, spot another 2. So I have a 3 day window for this damn thing! And I need to make sure that one of those 3 days falls on a Tuesday (only time I can do an HSG at my hospital on the NHS!) Crazy! So girls who have done the HSG, what did you count as day 1 and what cycle day did you do your HSG?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!! :hi: Sorry I've been a bit absent. Have been reading everything but just haven't had a chance to reply. 

MrsP - so sorry about Dr Knob :growlmad: (although I love the name! :haha:) I kind of understand the reasoning behind annovulation vs unexplained though and as you said he is the top dog in area and he does get results, which after all is the main thing right? 

Mk8 - glad your FS experience was so different to MrsP's! As regards the HSG I can't offer any real advice cos I haven't had one but I agree it's very strange that they're calling spotting cd1 when everyone else seems to say otherwise?! :wacko: Sorry af is on her way hon :hugs:

Aleja, sorry to hear you're not feeling positive but try and keep thinking happy baby thoughts!! :dust: I am feeling very very positive for you! I know what you mean about testing early... Won't be long now til you know! I'm sure it'll be :bfp:!!! 

I went and had my cd22 bloods done on Thurs so that's one job out of the way. Need to go in for cd2-4 bloods next week but my dates are kind of falling at the wrong times too. Cd1 will probably be on Friday (unless we're calling spotting cd1?! - if so Thurs) but the dr isn't open at the weekends and Monday will be a bank holiday here so closed that day too - so that'd mean waiting til cd5 on the Tues. suppose it'll have to do :shrug: Or ideally af could arrive a day early and I could get it done on Fri then... (never thought I'd be wishing for af to arrive!) Got my information package from the FS this morning, need to have a proper look through it but did look at the price list - 4150 for Icsi + 200 for first consultation + 900 for freezing eggs and first year of storage if needed. There goes the kid's college fund!!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is well! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi MK, it&#8217;s funny isn&#8217;t it how FS opinions differ, yours saying no to more than 6 months, mine saying keep at it. I might not take the full 6 months I&#8217;ll see how it goes..

How ridiculous they can only do it one day a week! Not sure why they&#8217;d class spotting as bleeding when CD1 is always full flow! Don&#8217;t know why they can&#8217;t do it when you&#8217;re bleeding, what problems this would cause other than mess&#8230;.I can&#8217;t remember exactly but I&#8217;m sure it was on day 10. I had to ring up when I got AF.

Aleja, ouch not sure how on earth they would reach your ovaries like that! :shock: They must go up your cervix and past the fallopian tubes, but then our tubes are so skinny and long from what I remember from the HSG :shrug: Weird!

Thanks gettingbroody, your ICSI is actually slightly cheaper than I thought, though it is still ridiculously expensive just because you want to be a mother (the most natural thing in the bloody world!) Are you in Ireland hun? Do they have anything like the NHS over there and if why are you not getting it free?

Happy weekend everyone, I'm feeling on top of the world now, sooo looking forward to my holiday and much more relaxed about TTC! :thumbup:

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Great to see you so positive MrsP! :D

Yeah, I'm in Ireland. We have the HSE here but it doesn't cover IVF etc although it will cover any meds/injections I'll have to take so at least there's that. We just pay a maximum of 130 per couple/month for any prescription medications and anything over that is free...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see so you pay health insurance but it doesn't cover certain aspects of fertility? x


----------



## GettingBroody

We pay health insurance but it doesn't cover any aspects of fertility treatments. They will let us claim a certain amount back on the consultancy fees though. The government covers the medications and also we can claim 20% of the ICSI cost back as tax... So not so bad overall I suppose!

How are you today Aleja? :dust:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
I got some bad news . I started spotting on the weekend and today I got AF:cry:
I didn't even make it to my beta test date!!! I am having it done tomorrow but it's safe to say my first cycle failed . Who knows what happened but all I can say is that at least no more hormones or meds for me for now . I cant wait to feel normal again. The progesterone pessaries drove me batty. I can't wait to talk to my FS about what next but probably a natural Frozen egg transfer in June (no meds !) 
I can't help to think this IvF thing may also turn out to be a long term solution for me 

Mk, my clinic says cd1 is the first day of full red flow . I think I did my HSG around CD 11 or something but I'm sure they said before cd14 

Broody good up hear you have been a busy bee with your tests


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja, sorry! :hugs:

As for me, 18 months milestone. :growlmad:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Aleja I'm so so sorry hon. Sending you buckets of hugs :hugs:


----------



## mk8

I'm so sorry Aleja. I hope you are feeling OK. Best of luck at your next appointment. Hopefully you will get some answers. In the meantime, enjoy having lots of cuddles with the mister. Hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, so sorry hun :hug: Don't really know what to say...:nope:

MrsG, 18 month mark is always a toughy :hugs2: 

x


----------



## mk8

Mrsg- hang in there. What's your next plan If attack?

Mrsp- question, what was cycle one off clomid like? I'm in it now and wondering if af will be heavier. Hmmmm 

I was thinking, quite a lot of unexplained infertility on this thread and I'm wondering what people are doing. 

Aleja- for when you are ready to try icsi again... May be worth speaking to a nutritionist and going for acupuncture. Alternatively, head off on holiday. :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk, Plan of action.... ehhhh. As you know DH has been stubborn. However, I just made him a Thursday appointment for his blood work. Cross your fingers he gets his butt there!

I'll remind you ladies that I had my HSG done back then as well as several other tests all in the October-December area. Then our family member died and that caused us to put this on hold. 

Anyway, after the blood work is done, then we can go back to FS and review our options. Keeping in mind DH is insisting he doesn't need a second SA. His insurance doesn't cover it. I'll let the dr. talk to him. Maybe the dr. will let us move forward with treatment without a second one. ?! DH feels the doctor is essentially blackmailing him with this second SA by saying he won't help us without it. ?! DH and I both have had a lot of contact with hospitals, doctors, nurses and case workers due to a chronically ill family member. So we are both distrustful of the medical field in general. However, I understand the reasons for the second SA even if DH doesn't. So maybe if the dr. talks to him.....


----------



## mk8

Mrsg- obvious question but just in case you are more carefree than me, do you:
- use opks to check for o?
- have regular bd? Every other day betw days 10-21
- have regular cycles? 

I think a second sa couldn't hurt at all. That said, me fs just wants to test me after hubby's sa turned out normal. He had a great count but below average motility and mOrphology. 

Best if luck with dh's appointment!


----------



## GettingBroody

I guess the reason for doing the SA twice is to make sure the first one was a true reflection and not just a once off? In order for us to start our treatment with the FS our bloodwork and dh's SA had to be within the last six months so I'm guessing your dh's might also be out of date? I suppose a lot can change in 6 months so they need to have the clearest picture possible of what they're dealing with...

I hope all your drs and FS find you some answers soon. While dh's diagnosis certainly wasn't good news it was a huge relief to have an explanation for the lack of a bfp so far. Gives me something concrete to focus on rather than just generally questioning every single thing!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK, well I&#8217;m still in my clomid break, AF due around Sunday! Slightly later ovulation, +OPK on CD18 but this is still earlier than my pre-clomid cycles. Expecting spotting any day now as it usually happens around CD26-28. I&#8217;m CD 27 today. 

My plan of action is relaxing, no OPK&#8217;s/temping/checking CP/for spotting etc&#8230; BD&#8217;ing every 2-3 days maybe more around ovulation. And taking clomid obviously! (Let the mood swings begin! :grr: :rofl:)

MrsG &#8211; got my fingers tightly crossed for your DH to keep his promise! My FS wanted DH to do a second test but DH said no as they wanted him to do it there rather than bring it to the clinic like we did for the first one (used a different hospital.) DH results were fine so FS didn&#8217;t push it. But I suggested to DH we take a sample back to the first clinic and just take the results to our last appointment. So we did that. Both results were fine. My FS told me sperm count/quality can go down as easy as it can go up&#8230;

Where are you in your cycle/plans Gettingbroody?

x


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsPTTC said:


> Where are you in your cycle/plans Gettingbroody?

Well, spotting just started this evening so I presume af will be here tomor which is good news cos it means I'll be able to get my bloods done on cd3 instead of having to wait over the weekend for dr to reopen and then it'd be cd5... After that I'll just be passing time waiting for FS appointment on May 15th :coffee:. I'll be getting a trans-vaginal ultrasound done that day too as part of the first consultation. Have any of you ladies had that done? Is it uncomfortable/sore?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay, see the :witch: can be kind after all! :thumbup: Still sorry AF is coming though :hugs:

Yep had the dildo cam lots of times for my follicle tracking 6 months ago, doesn't hurt a bit. It really is like a dildo with a condom on the end. BD hurts me but I still found it painless so don't worry :) x


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Mrs G so glad you have an action plan now. yay!
I can understand your Dh's reluctance and distrust of the doctors but i guess a second SA will absolutely rule out any spermy issues which is great news. MrG may also keep in mind he may need to do more fizzing into a cup if you guys every have an IUI!!!!!:spermy: I hope the doctor can convince him!

Gettingbroody, the transvag is a piece of cake. no pain whatsoever. You get to see the follies which are growing in your ovaries as well as checking out the uterus. They will see the shape, size and if you have any fibroids, cysts etc but hopefully none of this will apply to you. 

mrsP, enjoy your clomid break. i usually oV around CD18 as well ...

Me: well i have been feeling really sorry for myself but that is to be expected. I got my official big fat nothing after doing a blood test this morning. It is routine to do a test and I really didn't need it. I have had the nasty witch since Monday. She has been a real cow this month too. I must be purging all the hormones which the meds gave me..
Mk, I am giving acupuncture a try. I am making an appt tomorrow. I found a clinic which caters for IVF patients and it is conveniently located right next door to the IVF clinic. They must make a fortune out of gals like me!!!


I also spoke to DH about him doing acu as well given he is the one with the male factor issue. He wasn't keen on the idea of needles (he is phobic) but the reality is that I am doing needles and injecting myself with all these hormones so i think its only fair he gives something else a try.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody i had a trans-vaginal ultrasound at my last appointment. It was completely painless, a little uncomfortable but not too much. By far the worst thing i had done was a HSG.

Aleja i can't remember if i've already said this but i'm sorry your first ivf attempt didn't work.

It is odd all this unexplained infertility a lot of us seem to have on this thread.

AFM off to the fertility clinic tomorrow to find out what they're goign to do to us. Had a bit of a rollercoaster week - been pretty down/aprhensive about this appointment and AF came along to spoil the party on Weds....grrrr - wicked witch is in town.

Need to be more of a 2%er this week and think positive - it will happen, we will have a baby (soon)


----------



## mk8

Yes keep positive cupcake! You have had all the tests and everything is fine so I wonder whether you have tried other things such as acupuncture, reflexology, traditional Chinese medicine, more exercise, healthier diet etc? It could be a load of rubbish but maybe it will aid relaxation and bring a bfp?


----------



## mk8

Oh, cupcake, were your hormone levels perfect? Was progesterone a little low or fsh higher than average for example?


----------



## MrsG2010

hi girls quick update: DH had his blood work done yesterday. Now I'm waiting for FS nurse to call me w/ results and I assume to set up a follow up appt.


----------



## aleja

Good luck with the appts girls I can't wait to hear how they go


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for MrG!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakesarah

So we went to the feetility clinicon Friday. The nhs will fund us 3 cycles of iui and if it's necessary 2 cycles of ivf. The person who talked us through it was a complete cow calling us impatient a few times. I personally don't think 18 months is impatient! So anyway we start next cycle on iui. Apparently it obly has 12% success rate. Don't know how i'm going to get out of school, from day 9 you have to go every other day for bloods and a scan first thing in morning. Then call at lunch to see what they say. Then at that point they might call you straightback to have it done. Gave to take clomid, then do an injection to bring on ovulation.

Excited/nervous. But most of all sad that it's come to this. Maybe we are impatient and should just keep trying naturally??? All good things come to those who wait!?


----------



## GettingBroody

I can't believe she called you impatient!!! :growlmad: Once you hit your 30s in ttc world time is not your friend!! IUIs, IVF etc all have a much higher success rate when you are under 35 so what's the point in waiting any longer? I think 18 months is definitely long enough!

That is very exciting that you will be starting IUI soon! What date will your next cycle start? That is a nuisance about the time off from school every second day... Its very annoying and unsettling getting someone mind your class on and off like that. Would be easier for everyone if you were just off for the week and proper sub cover could be arranged! Is your boss understanding? Will you tell him/her or just try and come up with other reasons you need to be off?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, sorry about the blood results :hugs: Good luck with the accupuncture for you and DH :thumbup:

Cupcake  gosh your FS sounds similar to mine! Mine didnt call us impatient but I know thats what he meant! Cant remember exactly what the success rate was at our hospital but I think it was around the 40% but that might be after all 5 they will fund. Have you tried clomid on its own yet? Maybe thats worth a shot without the IUI? 

CD1 here, arrived during the night when I was up & down vomiting. Think Ive got a bug. Havent been sick since 6am but I still feel sick and feel dreadful. At least I can go to Turkey (on Thursday) & enjoy myself & hope the clomid will work this time around x


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsPTTC, hope the vomiting bug goes soon, and combined with the witch that's one rubbish day!

Not tried clomid before, they've never suggested it. We've talked a lot this weekend about whether or not to proceed. I think the work impatient has hit us a lot. We decided as we have this booked in we'll proceed but if it doesn't work then we won't go any further or try another attempt of it for 6 months after that. Hubby and I would both rather go down the route of no intervention and do it naturally and i suppose what we've been discussing is if we are after all impatient. Who knows? I do get depressed every month when the witch arrives and say i can't cary on any more but i always manage to make it through...


----------



## aleja

Hi cupcake I am glad you and your DH have come to a plan . I guess it's worth giving it a shot and you don't have a lot to lose given its funded by your health service . Do u know what time the hospital opens in the morning for appts? My clinic opens at 7am so I don't have to miss out on work in the morning. Oh and you are not being impatient 18 months is a long time to try . GL 

MrsP hope you feel better soon . Your Turkey holiday has come around quickly . How long are you going for?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi cupcake, thanks hun, feel much better today but have had to take the day off work as my cat has a poorly tail. Just dropped him off at the vets & he's going to have to have it amputated :cry: They'll be able to save most of it, he'll maybe loose 2 inches bless him. Great start to my holiday week not!! Ah right I just thought as they were going to put you on clomid for the IUI, maybe they could try you on clomid by itself, but then if you're ovulating there's not a lot of point - but then why give you it with IUI? Hmm... 

Aleja, I'm just away for a week. I wish I'd booked it for June but I was so sure I was gonna be preggo by now so didn't want to leave it too late!! :wacko:

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!

Cupcake, I really hope IUI does the trick for you! Fx'd! When do you start treatment?

MrsP, poor thing - vomiting and af! That really can't have been fun! :sick: And your poor cat! What happened to his tail? We had a foster kitten recently who had to have her tail amputated after a car accident - she had no problems being tail-less! :thumbup: (We foster for a local cat charity - at the moment we have 2 mother cats with 9 babies between them! They're very sweet!) Hope you have a fab time in Turkey - are you all ready to go?

Aleja, how are you feeling a the moment hon? What's the FS's plan of action? Will you be doing a FET this cycle or taking a break?

MrsG and Mk8 - :hi: How ye doing girls?!

No news on my side really. Have had all my bloods done now and am just waiting for the FS next Tuesday....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi getting broody, hope your bloods come back good!

He's had about 2 inches off, he isn't a happy chappy as he can't go outside for 10 days! Brother in law will have hell on when he stays, he'll have to give him medicine too! The vet seems to think it was jammed in a door, but it wasn't in our house as we would've noticed/heard him! God knows where he gets off to. He's neutered but still goes off for hours on end. How lovely of you to foster those kitties! :D

Getting a bit stressed now about the holiday, we go tomorrow! I'll probably not be back on now. Though might pop on when I'm away depending on the weather. See you all soon xx


----------



## Sarahrn04

Hi girls! It's been awhile since a posted. My last cycle was a great one. :thumbup: I got to the end and too a test and got a :bfn: so I was destroyed. I took ten days of progesterone to get my period and then on a whim I decided to take another pregnancy test and I got :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance:

I took 6 tests and they were all as positive as positive could be!!!! I had blood work yesterday and have my first ultrasound on the 24th! 

We are so incredibly shocked, and thrilled!!! 

It can happen ladies! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aleja

omg Sarah congratulations!!! that is amazing news!!!! this is the first bfp we have had in ages too...yay:happydance::happydance::happydance:

how random about the late bfp? well there you go if AF doesn't come she may away for a while. You must be so elated right now. GL luck with the ultrasound and I wish you all the best over the next 9 mnths:flower:

MrsP, one week in Turkey doesn't seem long but it will be good to just get out of your daily routine for a bit of culture. And your poor kitty cat ouchy that sounds painful.

MrsBroody,I am ok but getting impatient now. I was thinking today I am going to try to talk DH into doing acupunture for male infertility. It won't hurt to ttc naturally between FETs and maybe my DH's sperm might improve with a little eastern medicine! And I am starting my own acupunture on Saturday - its supposed to help prepare for the frozen transfer. 
Can't wait to hear about how your FS appt goes next week. 

Hi other girls..whats happening:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Sarah!!!!!!!! :dance: That is such fantastic news!!!! :happydance: Super Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :wohoo: Am absolutely thrilled for you!! :yipee: We have definitely been long overdue a :bfp: Did you do anything differently this month? How long had you been trying again? Congrats again!!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

PS What's going on?! - when I type in the smilie code for BFP it shows a big cloud9 instead?!!! 
BFP - :bfp:
Cloud9 - :cloud9:

Edit: Looks like they've fixed it!


----------



## Sarahrn04

I had tried for 7 months, and that was my second round of clomid. I didn't do anything different except we upped my clomid from 50-75, and I tried to be really positive. 

Blood HCG results from yesterday were 696, so something's cookin' in there!


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats Sarah! Wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## LBNY007

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this thread and any thread for that matter, lol. I'm 32 years old and have been TTC my first for 1 year. 

I was on BC for over 13 years. I was on a 28 day cycle and it was like clockwork. I could tell you the exact day I was going to get my period. Since I've gone off birth control, my cycle went from 28 days (for a few months) to 35 days. Then it decided to take a couple months off?! My last period was Dec 2011. I was so concerned and I made an appt to see my gyno late Mar 2012. 

She suggested that I start Provera, to jumpstart my period, which worked. She also gave me Clomid 50mg, to be taken CD 5-9. I also had to keep track of my bbt temps, which I haven't done before. Anyways, my temps climbed on CD 18, which meant I did OV and they stayed up through CD31. I took two tests bot BFN. My temps dropped two days ago and my AF came yesterday :( 

So now I'm waiting to hear back from by doc, to see if I continue with a 2nd round of Clomid @ 50mg or go up to 100mg?

I'd like to see those of you out there that have had luck on Clomid??


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi LB! Welcome to the thread!!! :hi:

Looks like you've been having a tough time like the rest of us - you'll fit right in!! :haha: Have never been on clomid myself but a few of the other girls here have. I think I'm right in saying that Sarah is the only one who's had a :bfp: with it? (on this thread anyway, I'm sure you'd find lots more in other threads!) Have you and your OH had your bloods/SA done? Was everything good with those results? Looking forward to getting to know you! :flower:

Ladies, there's been so much going on here recently maybe we should repost that little summary piece about each of us so that all our updates are together? I'll scroll back a bit later and see if I can find it!


----------



## LBNY007

Thanks GettingBrody for the welcome! 

I did get bloodwork done at the end of March (before provera and clomid) and my numbers were all in the right places. My DH hasn't gone to the doc for bloodwork/sperm count. 
I was going to discuss that with my gyno, whenever she calls me back. 

Things are very frustrating... I have two sisters. My oldest has two children (6 & 9yrs old). My youngest sister went off her BC one month before before I did and she got pg in her first month!! So I figured it would be easy for me and thought it would be cool to both be pg together. But that wasn't the case... it was so hard watching my sister go through all the changes and feel the baby moving in her belly. My new little niece was born (7 weeks ago)! 
I'm so happy for her and her DH. 

But deep inside, I'm like "but why not me, when will it be my turn?"


----------



## GettingBroody

I know exactly what you mean. Myself and a few friends all happened to start ttc around the same time. We had great plans for all the things we'd do together during our maternity leaves. Now they have their babies and I'm still waiting! :coffee:

I would definitely recommend that your oh gets his bloods & SA done sooner rather than later. Out of the 6 girls on this thread at the moment 2 of us have significant problems in this area and are moving on to ICSI now. I hope this won't be the case for you but you should definitely go and get it checked it off the list...

Is anyone else having problems with BnB since they did the maintenance last night? Mine has been crashing and showing errors. Switched to mobile view now instead, we'll see if that's any better!


----------



## aleja

Hi LB thanks for joining us, we are a friendly bunch I think  and I think it's fair to say we all understand the heartbreak and frustrations of being long term TTC 
I haven't been on Clomid either but I am sure the other girls can help . I agree with mrsBroody about getting your DH checked out. Hopefully there wont be an issue there for you but its better knowing than not. I am part of the Male factor infertility camp and it was only discovered after the 12mth mark .

It must be so painful for you sometimes around your sisters . I have a similar situation with my SIL . Although I love love my beautiful nephew I sometimes feel so sad and desperate (and remorseful) hanging around their cute little family because it just highlights everything I don't have yet . 

How long will you be on Clomid for? 

MrsB I totally agree with reposting the summaries thanks for offering to find it 

ATM: I went to my first acupuncture session today. I really enjoyed it as the specialise in IvF cycle support . The woman was very supportive and very thorough . She asked more questions about my cycle than my FS!!!!!??!!
I will be doing acu during my next frozen cycle... BUT she did bring it all back to DH.. She said what I am hearing over and over. That DH is the one with the issue there HE is the one that should be doing the treatment . MrsB you might be I interested in this .. For low sperm count and motility Chinese herb medicine is used rather than acupuncture . If it was poor morphology then acu is used . 

Mk how is your acu going? Notice any difference ?


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Sarah- congrats!!!!!! 

Lb- welcome! You will fit right in. From what u have said, def worth exploring tests on dh. Its prob all ok but will be good to rule that out. 

Broody- a summary sounds like a good idea. Heres mine:
- ttc since jan 2011. Regular cycles (26-29 days). 
- im 32 next month and dh is 32. Neither of us have kids. 
- we have regular bd, ive stressed about ttc since day 1 unfortunately. 
- ive had day 21 bloods last yr which showed ovulation, though progesterone was borderline at 26nmol/l. Dh had sa done- normal. Result: 6ml volume, 35m/ml count, 51% motility, 7% morphology. 
- i had an ultrasound scan last yr too due to some pelvic pain and everything was normal.
- i was put on clomid for 6 cycles last nov with no monitoring and no bfp.
- gp then referred me to a fertility specialist. I had the initial consultation last month and was referred for more tests incl day 2 bloods, day 21 bloods, another transvaginal sound and hsg.
- day 2 bloods done, transvag u/s done (normal). Doing day 21 bloods in just over a week and on waiting list for hsg. 
- have tried reflexology and acupuncture and taken pregnacare or b6 since ttc. 

Aleja- acu was fine. I went twice (2 x in a cycle) and didnt nitice a huge difference but my last period was heavier (ive had v light periods since ttc) and the acu lady helped to nourish my blood. I was also on clomid at the time so periods appeared even lighter. How are you finiding it? Im on a break from clomid, reflexology and acupuncture this cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

Ok, my turn! Am just going to use yours as guide mk8 instead of going back and looking for the original!

- ttc since jan 2011, regular cycles (28-30 days)
- I'm 32 in July and dh is 42. Neither of us have kids. 
- we have regular bd and made sure to bd at the right time (although some cycles were probably better timed than others :haha:) Have tried the different recommendations - every day, every second day, every day and a half (think I made that one up myself!!!)
- I had day 2 & 21 bloods last Sept/Oct both of which were normal. Progesterone on day 21 was 60 so definitely showing ovulation.
- Dh had SA done in our local fertility clinic in Feb and results weren't good. The FS asked for blood work and second SA. Bloods came back normal, SA was unchanged. Result: 4.9ml volume, 2m/ml count, 10% motility, 1% morphology.
- Clinic recommended treatment by ICSI
- My blood results are now considered out of date (done over 6 months ago) and so had to be redone before we could go to see FS about treatment. Day 2 & 21 bloods taken again - normal results.
- We are finally going for our first official consult with the FS on Tuesday. I will be getting a transvag u/s on the same day (will they send dh out of the room for that bit?!!)
- Am really really hoping that they will want to start treatment as soon as possible and that we will get the go ahead for next cycle. I don't see the point in wasting any more time when we are so unlikely to get pg naturally.
- have not tried any alternative treatments such as reflexology or acupuncture but I have taken what seems like every vitamin/ supplement under the sun since beginning ttc! :lol: Have also used Soft Cups and Preseed. In the last few months have abandoned everything but FA.

Ok, who's next?! :D


----------



## aleja

Hey girls I can go next ... 

- I'm 34, DH 33
- TTC since march 2011 but NTNP 6 months prior to this 
- used OPKs, BBT and all sorts of tracking to time BD
- day 21 bloods confirmed ovulation
- ultrasound shows small fibroid but in location which does not affect uterine shape 
- Referred to fertility clinic in January 2012 
- Day 3 bloods normal 
- Ovarian reserve (AMH) :10 (normal) 
- HSG : tubes clear 
- DH.. Sigh! Low sperm count approx 2million , low motility 30% 
- referred straight to IVF clinic in Feb 2012
- 1st ICSI cycle (antagonist protocol ) in April
16 eggs collected, 15 fertilised , borderline ovarian hyper stimulation 
1 blastocyst transferred, 4 blasties in the freezer but AF came early..BFN
- frozen embryo transfer planned for June 
- trying acupuncture during frozen cycle 


Oh boy that was an essay! It was almost therapeutic writing it all down ... 




-


----------



## aleja

Broody good luck for Tuesday , you must be so glad the FS appt has come around fairly quickly. .. I have a feeling your FS will order even more tests before your cycle starts .. He/she might ask you to get the AMH blood test done. This is an important one as it helps to determine how you will respond to the IvF treatment . And for your DH i think the DNA fragmentation test (fertility potential of sperm ) and karyotyping testing (to check for chromosomal issues) is common 

Mk - I think I will start the weekly acupuncture sessions at the beginning of my next cycle in june . The lady wants me to start weekly sessions from next week but it is all adding up now . Everything is so expensive .. Our medical bills are already astronomical let alone adding the complimentary stuff


----------



## GettingBroody

Girls, I have a quick question. I'm just filling in the registration form & questionnaire for he FS on Tuesday. One of the questions is " How many years of unprotected sex have you had with present partner?" Am I right to assume they mean unprotected in terms of stds (ie condoms etc) and that they're not talking about the pill etc?


----------



## GettingBroody

Also, there's sections for Surgical Procedures and Previous/Current Ilnesses.... Are they only looking for stuff that's related to fertility or everything? (childhood illnesses like chicken pox, tonsils removed etc?) This stuff is so confusing! :wacko:


----------



## aleja

Hi broody 
I would assume the unprotected sex question is related to how long you and DH have been actively trying to get preggers without contraception 

The surgical question .. Hmm I think maybe just list if you have had any major surgeries or major illnesses or medical conditions eg diabetes PCOS etc


----------



## LBNY007

Thank you ladies!
I've spoken with my DH and he is made a doc appt for later this month to check his bw & SA. 
I've started a 2nd round of Clomid 50mg (CD 5-9) yesterday. 

I don't know about any of you, but yesterday was hard for me. It was Mother's day, and I spent it with my parents, sisters (with their kids) and uncles. I had to sit there with a smiling face while gifts were being exchanged and comments made about how I'm not a mother yet (since I'm the only one left who isn't). It was enough to make me want to scream!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls,

Well we're back from the FS... He was very very nice and definitely recommending that we go ahead with ICSI. He said that maybe in the future there is a chance that we will get surprise natural baby (because hey it only takes 1!) but that it's very unlikely. 

He does want another test done before we start. DH needs to get a chromosomal bloodtest to check for an deficiency that would prevent an embryo from developing. I presume this is the same as the defrag test you were talking about Aleja? It's very expensive - over &#8364;500 for one blood test!!! :wacko: DH is in shock!

Unfortunately it'll take 3 weeks for the results of that test to come back! (What'll they be doing that'll take 3 weeks?!!!!) so more waiting :coffee: When they are back we need to go meet with the nurse who will go through precise details about the treatment and decide when it will start etc. 

When I got home I looked through the info they gave and saw that the majority of their patients go through the Long Protocol of ivf. This is where you must take bc pills for 3 weeks (starting on day 1), then about 2 weeks of one injection, then switch to a different injection so the whole process leading up to egg retrieval takes about 6 weeks. (I think!) The other option is the Short Protocol which is just 2 weeks of injection. I'm not sure who decides which option is the one for you.... Aleja were you given the choice? 

My problem is if they decide to go for the Long Protocol - I am on cd14 now so I'll be on cd1 in 2 weeks but DHs blood tests won't be back by then so that'll mean waiting another month to even start taking the bc pills!!! Also I very very foolishly booked 2 holidays this summer - one with dh and one with my parents (they're taking me away as a birthday treat) So I will be out of the country at the start of July and again at the start of August. :dohh: I am kicking myself. When I booked them I thought this would all be over one way or another and that the break would do me good but it hasn't even started yet!! :nope: I can't really afford to throw money away and just cancel the trips, seems like such a waste.

So....what now?! The nurse won't be meeting us to discuss protocols, dates, details until DHs bloods are back but I was thinking of maybe ringing them tomorrow and asking if it is likely that I will be going through the Long Protocol. If so maybe theyll let me start the bc in two weeks time even though we'll still be waiting on results? That way at least when the bloods come back we'll be one step up the ladder? Seems like such a waste of time all this waiting for bloods and then waiting for bc.... Really hope they agree but not sure what my chances are? Good job I don't have your FS LB he'd definitely call me impatient!!!!

Wow, that was some essay!! Helped me get it all straight in my head thoug! Thanks for reading girls!


----------



## mk8

Hey broody, I'm glad you're getting some traction. Good plan regarding the bcp. Good luck and keep us posted. I had no idea there was such a thing as long or short protocol for ivf!

How are the rest of you today?

I had a mini panic this afternoon. I called the fertility clinic to see if my day 2 bloods were back- curious about my fsh (to see if eggs r still fresh!) and thyroid (never checked this before). The receptionist said she could give me results them when she found my record, she hesitated and said she will put me on the cancellation list to see the fs again. I thought huh? I'm not done with all the tests (day 21 bloods and hsg to go). So I thought something must be up. I also went for rubella, HIV, hepatitis, syphilis, chlamydia and gonorrhoea tests as part of the usual screening. So I was in a real panic. I don't expect issues but hey, I guess u never know right? She said I could ring my gp, so I did but they haven't received my results. I rang the clinic back who said she would check with the nurse. I also rang the nurse. The nurse said that the recep can't give results and if there was an std issue, they would write and tell me to go to my gp for antibiotics. I had the bloods done 2 weeks ago so hopefully alls well. I also spoke to the receptionist again to clarify my next appt and she checked and said the same thing and implied nothings wrong in terms of stds! But she's still put me on the cancellation list to see the fs again to discuss results (which is good) so I think there could be an abnormal result regarding fsh or thyroid. Hmmm


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mk, i would be in a bit of a panic too as it must seem like there is some urgency to see the FS? When is your scheduled appt and will you be seeing the same FS that you had in your first appt? if so does he have an email that you can ask him how the results went? or talk to a nurse over the phone? I am sure it is nothing and maybe just a misunderstanding with the receptionist.

Broody, great to hear about the FS appt and that it went well. As you can already see, IVF is a lot of waiting around for something to happen. It is so frustrating and i think the worst thing about it (besides the cost!). That test your DH is getting sounds like the Karyotyping blood test which takes about 21 days to get back...no idea why!!?? they look for chromosomal mutations, etc. It's a shame they are not letting you do anything until the result comes back..This didn't happen to me - i proceeded with the Nurse orientation and just before I started the first injection my FS sent me an email to say DH 's test was normal so good to proceed. 
I think its definitely worth asking about starting the BCP sooner rather than waiting around for another 3 weeks. 

I didn't have a choice about protocol. FS chose the short one which is pretty standard in Australia now. He said pregnancy outcomes same with each protocol so he couldn't understand why other doctors are still doing the Long one?? 
The long protocol pretty much down regulates your hormones and puts you in temporary menopause (yikes!) before starting injections to stimulate the ovaries. From what I know it involves sniffing medication before the injections start and this gives all sorts of symptoms. 
The short protocol starts stimulation at the start of a normal cycle and it goes so quickly. At least for me it was really not bad and I didn't have any side effects. If you have a choice I would go with the short protocol personally, given you have normal ovulation and you don't have any fertility or hormonal issues. However I'd love to hear why your FS would choose one over the other. There must be pros/cons to each one of course.

Its hard not to beat yourself up for booking holidays, spending money etc. But i guess you can't put your life on hold either. It's a tough one Broody and I don't know what to say about this. I am having the same issues...planning holidays, work commitments, etc around IVF cycles..:nope:

I still hope to fall pregnant between cycles (would be a miracle!)


----------



## aleja

LBNY007 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> I've spoken with my DH and he is made a doc appt for later this month to check his bw & SA.
> I've started a 2nd round of Clomid 50mg (CD 5-9) yesterday.
> 
> I don't know about any of you, but yesterday was hard for me. It was Mother's day, and I spent it with my parents, sisters (with their kids) and uncles. I had to sit there with a smiling face while gifts were being exchanged and comments made about how I'm not a mother yet (since I'm the only one left who isn't). It was enough to make me want to scream!

Hi LB, yes Mother's Day is getting harder and harder each year. :dohh:
That sounds awful having to be the topic of conversation with your family. I know family and friends all mean well but I wish they would just grow insight and realise that it is not nice to sit there and hear them talk about OUR lack of babies. I wish I could tell you to stand up for yourself and tell them to F*** off and mind their own business, but it's hard to do that. I get myself in similar situations all the time, sitting there being polite and smiling whenever asks me "when are you having babies??"

I am having a current dilemma ...its not even a big deal but I feel so anxious now even thinking about it..I am going to a friends on the weekend for a cup of tea. She has a baby. I dont mind this as she is a good friend and her baby is gorgeous. but I just found out she has also invited another good friend who also has a baby. now it will be me with two new mother's and their beautiful babies . Spot the odd one out. :shrug:
No doubt they will both want to know what is happening with ttc as they know we have been trying for over a year.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, I just spoke to one of the nurses in the clinic and she said there's no way I can start anything until the blood tests are back and we've had our nurse consult :cry: I am quite cross right now because I really just don't see the harm in starting the bcp while we're waiting on results Or, since we had to wait a few weeks for our first appointment why couldn't they have taken dhs bloods back then and the results would have been back in time for the apt!! :growlmad: Seems like they could save a lot of time if they just put some thought into it! So...the earliest i could be starting my three weeks of the pill (Look at me eager to go back on the pill!:haha:) is the very end of June but that would mean EPU when I'm supposed to be away with DH and to be honest I can't see us deciding to cancel our hols - its just money down the drain and also we might be glad of the holiday to look back on in the following months! So, looks like I won't even be starting the bcp til Aug or maybe Sept depending on my cycle dates. Endless endless waiting :-(

Mk8, so sorry you're having a worrying time :hugs: Did u get any more info today? When is your apt? 

:hugs: to all


----------



## MrsG2010

Getting broody. That seems ridiculous, I don't understand why you have to wait. 

Mk any word ?

Aleja I see your dilemma. I hope you are able to Enjoy yourself. 

Lb I definitely understand mothers day stress. Luckily I was busy all day and distracted. 

As for me, follow up appt next wednesday with dh. First appointment in 2012. I hope we can finally move forward.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay for having an apt MrsG!!! Is it with your dr or FS?


----------



## MrsG2010

Fs. I last saw him in nov or dec


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies broody that really sux ... I guess the consolation is that you do have your two holidays coming up . I wouldn't cancel them either as its will be good to destress before starting the IvF cycle . You may also be one of those lucky couples who falls pregnant while waiting ! In terms of your age you are still young so it's not like your fertility is dropping within months because of this . 
But I totally understand how it must feel ... Because we all want to be pregnant NOW, the idea of waiting till August or september means another few months of not being remotely pregnant and that is painful :-( 

MrsG yay!!! Did your DH end up getting his bloods and SA results ?


----------



## MrsG2010

aleja, DH blood work is normal. He did not do the new SA (first one done May 2011). Still doesn't think he needs to. His feeling is... it's a waste of $200. Because it's not like he has no sperm. So DH feels the doctor probably wouldn't change his recommendation based on a different test result up or down. 

Maybe the doctor will let us move forward without it. I'll know on Wednesday.


----------



## GettingBroody

I would be surprised if they progress you without more recent tests but fx'd! Although maybe they only need the most recent results for the very invasive treatments like IVF/ICSI. Maybe they are more relaxed about moving onto things like clomid and IUI with older results? :shrug:


----------



## mk8

Mrs g- what were dh's numbers again?


----------



## aleja

Hey MrsG , is MrG coming to the appt with you? If so I have a feeling the FS will ask him to book in for another SA ... If you guys are heading towards an IUI they do a special SA that checks how many good sperm he has left after a post wash . They need minimum of 5 million 'washed' sperm to be viable for iui . Your Dh shouldnt have any issues with meeting this.. My DH failed this test!


----------



## MrsG2010

morning gals. Yes DH is going with me to the appointment Wednesday morning.

Here are his results from last May (keep in mind when I called his urologist, the nurse told me his results were "normal" -- I called back and asked her to send them to me.) :

Morph 4% (>4% normal forms strict criteria)
concentration 20mil (>15 mil normal)
volume 1.5 ml (>1.5 mil normal)
Motile 40% (>40% normal) (Progressive-slow 70%, non-progressive 30%)


----------



## mk8

Hi Mrsg 

Those results look "normal" in that they hit the min criteria but as your other tests are fine, perhaps the spermies are the culprit as they are "below average". Has your dh taken vitamins?


----------



## MrsG2010

He takes a multi vitamin when he remembers (not that often) ...

I personally think the problem for us is his slow progressive, below average results. And my late ovulation.


----------



## mk8

Have you tried complementary therapies for late o mrs g? Do you exercise? I found when I did 15 mins yoga every morning I ovulated earlier. I also tried dong guai herb (Chinese meds) and my period was heavier and I ovulated earlier. 

If late o and slow sperms are to blame, they're quite an easy fix :)


----------



## mk8

Gosh I feel like crap today girls. 17 months of TTC and a big fat nothing. So sorry to sound negative but I needed somewhere to rant. I know we all have bad days and some good days... Today's just bad. :( I feel really sad. I'm doing all the right things- seeing a fs and undergoing tests etc. I just wish they would hurry up. Given the length of time and cycles (19), I can't help but feel convinced that I need ivf or something... As long as we get our baby I'm happy but it's the fear of the unknown. Not sure why I'm having a mad panic... I guess because my birthdays coming up. another birthday with no bump or baby :(


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mk feel free to rant away. this is why we are all here to be there for each other...
your sadness and panic makes perfect sense given it has been so long ttc. i am not sure how to stay positive as i have the same dilemma as you.
When is your bday?? i can totally relate with feeling anxious coming up to my birthday. I am completely dreading my birthday this year. i am turning the dreaded 35 and that is just so depressing. I am praying that I will be pregnant by then. one can only hope. 
Mk, you really are doing everything you can and you have your HSG coming up which may be the key to all this. Unfortunately a big part of LTTC is the waiting and more waiting. i think it is the worst part of this. 
hope you feel better soon hun x

MrsG, your DH's sperm seems normal enough and perfect for IUI. How late is your Ov? what is your LP?? I also have a late OV but normal LP. My FS doesn't seem to be fussed over this as long as OV is actually happening. It is a pain for me though because I sometimes wait 3 weeks to OV which then blows out my cycles to 30++ days.
I agree with Mk, that some herbs can help. I used to take wild yam and chastetree that made me OV earlier. but this trend only lasted 3 months then it went back to normal late OV. GL with your appt tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing what FS says..


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Mk. We've all been there. A lot of us seem to have summer birthdays. I remember this from last year. I'll be turning 32 in a couple months. :/

Aleja, I usually ov between days 17 and 22. Usually towards the 20, 21, 22 area. And then 14-16 day LP.

I haven't been temping or track the last couple months so I dont know what's been up lately. I got AF on 5/17. I didn't even announce it. Doesn't seem to be a point to it. So my appointment is tomorrow - and I'm feeling positive for that at least. Tomorrow will be CD7. Hopefully the FS will get something in place for next cycle.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw big :hugs: mk8. Some days are definitely harder than others and we've all been been there so don't feel bad about feeling down. And please feel free to rant as much as you like - that's why we're here :friends: As you said yourself you are taking all the correct steps, unfortunately there is a LOT of waiting involved in the process and it's so hard when we've all already been ttc and waiting longer than most...:coffee: I'll also be 32 in a few months, another year gone *sigh*

MrsG, I'm excited about your apt tomor! Can't wait to hear how it goes!! :D


----------



## mk8

Thanks ladies. I'm 32 next month- June 9. Bah 

I've been thinking about ivf and time off work - need to plan sadly as limited holidays and I'm footing the bill. This is if required obviously. Aleja- would you mind recapping the process? What's the next plan of action?

Girls, I think we need done positivity - we are all gonna get pregnant in the next few months!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, there are 2 IVF protocols - long and short. The protocol you go on depends on your amh or fsh and probably on your clinics preferences but in Europe and US most women seem to be put on the long one. That means a few weeks of bcp starting on cd1 to suppress your ovaries and regulate your cycle (amount of time varies but average is 3 weeks), then 1-2 weeks on injections that further suppress everything (usually Lupron or Busrelin, this bit is called down-regulating), then they check your levels and if they're ok you move onto stimulating injections/nasal sprays for another 1-2 weeks. You're closely monitored at this stage to check your follicles etc and when they're ready you get a hcg trigger shot and then egg collection is 36hrs later. 3-5 days after EC the embryos are transferred back in (and any extra suitable ones are frozen if you choose) It's about a 6-7 week process but varies for individuals depending on how you respond to everything. The short protocol basically skips the bcp and the down-reg and goes straight to approx 2 weeks of stimms around cd1 so it's a much shorter process... Hope that helps a bit!! It's awful having to pay for it yourself - I know exactly how you feel! Have you looked into the cost of everything in your local clinic?


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG, how did today go?!


----------



## mk8

Thanks for the info broody. Really helpful. I think I may need to take time off for monitoring as the hospital is over an hour away from work. I wonder how many scans/blood tests are required. Do you know? How are you doing? Hopefully nice n positive :)


----------



## GettingBroody

I think the monitoring depends on the clinic - in the IVF thread I'm on I've seen mention of every day, every second day, every third day... Probably also depends on an individual's response to the meds - if the follicles are growing very fast then they'd probably need to test more often...? I'm doing very well, thanks! Still waiting for dh's blood tests before we can think of sorting out a plan and a time frame but there's nothing I can do to speed them up and stressing about lost time definitely won't help anything so just decided to be super relaxed instead!


----------



## mk8

super relaxed is gooooooooooooood. well done broody! 

all this ivf talk... its gonna happen for you ladies. i think the stalk will pay a visit to our thread soon! positive thinking, positive thinking!


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> super relaxed is gooooooooooooood. well done broody!

We'll see how long it lasts!! :haha:


----------



## aleja

Hi there you girls make me feel old:haha:
My birthday is at the end of the year so I guess i still have a few months to wait for the stork . 

Mk I am surprised you are asking about IvF as you got a long way to go before that . I am sure it won't come to that Hun 
Broody gave a good overview of the cycles. Mine was the short cycle (antagonist) . It all happened very quickly for me and the whole cycle was over within 4 weeks. I only had 1 monitoring visit on CD 8 and by then my ovaries were working hard so they had to take out the eggs pretty soon afterwards . 

Broody I can relate .. I am feeling relaxed too as there is nothing happening !!! Tomorrow is next FS appt I am keen to see what he says.... 

MrsG good luck with your FS appt


----------



## MrsG2010

Good morning ladies. :) 

DH and I went to FS yesterday. For our post-test followup appointment. It was only a talking appointment. I got to keep my pants on. Yay!

Quick recap: DH and I went to FS in (I think) November of last year (I already had HSG done in October 2011). I did some blood work, follicle checking on 2 separate days, post-coital test. We took a several month pause on this. Then DH had blood work done on May 3. He did not do second SA.

So, so far, my FS is nice and patient. He seems like he would answer all the questions we had. But I didn't really have any. As I knew what to expect basically. 

Here's my Day 3 #s
FSH 4.33 E2 4.86 and LH 6.09
Antral follicles Right 21 left 17

He told me my #s were normal. But I THINK he said the LH should be lower than the FSH. And he said that means some communication is off. I'm going to look into this later. If you gals have any ideas?

Day 15 Scan: Nothing unusual. Expect I hadn't OV'd yet. Went back on Day 20. Already ovulated (probable). 

All my and DH blood work was normal.

I asked him exactly what was our problem. And he said it was me and my cycle. He said it's a problem I've always had. My cycle varies. Which is true. My period has always been somewhat of a surprise. But most of my life I didn't track it all so I never really noticed. (I wish I would have wrote what he was saying down because I have a terrible memory.) But I remember that he was saying it's not necessarily a problem that I ovulate late but because it changes month to month. Then he said our problem is "the easiest to fix." 

He recommends Clomid and IUI. (Surprise, surprise). Probably 50mg for 5 days. Then I go back for monitoring. So he said the first thing I need to do is call on Day 1 of my next period. (That'll probably be in mid to late June.) That will schedule an initial ultra sound on Day 2 or 3. I guess they are checking my follicles at the start. And for any cysts. ?

Then I assume I get prescribed the Clomid. I take it for 5 days. Then I think
he wants me to go back in again. He didn't seem like he wanted to list out all the steps now. Wants to get step at a time. He did mention triggering. ?! Is that listed on the price sheet below? 

I got this information as far as costs go: (Higher than I anticipated for some reason.)

Ultrasound $189
Estradiol (Lab work) $85
FSH (Lab work) $76
Venipuncture ($15)

Office visit can vary from $289 to $365 each time I go in for monitoring.

Artificial insemination $278
Sperm washing $196
-----------------------
So $474 each day

Progrestrone $85
Beta $70

Total estimate $1,500 ! ! !


Oh and regarding DH second SA. He said if the #s are bad during the IUI then he'll recommend we do a more thorough analysis.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yipee or having a plan MrsG!!! :dance: That's great news!! Not sure about the cost, I'll check my price list later and let you know... Bet dh is pleased they don't want to do another SA! Really really hope IUI does the trick for you! Yay! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

thanks getting broody. part of me is like this is totally going to work. and another part of me is thinking im going to spend all of my $ doing 3 IUI's and it's not going to work and then I won't ever have children and it's not fair!

hope the positive thinking wins out over the negative thinking!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG I'm just looking at my price list and these are the costs they have under the IUI heading:
- ov. induction with clomid & 2 scans &#8364;200
- ov induction with FSH & 4 scans &#8364;400 (presume u get put on either clomid or FSH, not both!)
- follicle aspiration &#8364;190
- IUI with FSH &#8364;650
Total &#8364;1040 (for the clomid one)
That doesn't include any of the meds though - we pay a max of &#8364;130 for medication here any given month and the government covers the rest...Not sure how much the meds for IUI cost but, allowing for that, the total cost isn't too far from yours?

Stay positive! This WILL work!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

Yes stay positive Mrsg! There's a plan to get your bfp! Yay!

How are the rest of you? 

I wanted your opinion ladies... I had v light spotting sat, heavier spotting yest in the day and a small amount of bright red blood at 11pm last night. Af here properly today. Is today day 1 or yesterday? Reason I ask is I need to ring for an hsg today and I don't know when to book it for. I should do it by next tues (5 June) but this fri (1 June) I think I might still be spotting. Mon 4 jun and tues 5 jun is a public holiday do nobody does it! Weds 6 jun is day 11 if I count yest as day 1. Is day 11 bad to do an hsg? So frustrating!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi mk8, sorry I really don't know much about the HSG. Maybe you should ring them and say af arrived during the night and just see what they say? It's a nuisance when it falls on holiday days like that!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Mk I would say your first full day of red flow is day 1 .i remember the nurse told me that they use 24 hour timeframes therefore last night red blood was probably the start of day 1 but today is still day 1. Does that make sense?? 
But broody is right the clinic should be able to tell you. I think the hsg is ideally done before cd 12 . 

MrsG that's great news about the IUI verdict. This will work!! All yours and DH's results are good so it's worth a shot . I think it's common to feel both hopeful and hopeless during assisted TTC . Maybe because we are so used to bfn that when we get told there is something that can help us we still feel that it couldn't possibly work .. 
So MrG got away without 2nd SA but he still has to do his business into a cup for the iui:haha:
Do you have insurance ? The price of IUI is similar in Australia 

Me: I had my follow up appt with FS last week. He answered all my questions ..I came in with a list this time ! He pretty much told me that besides the failed implantation the Icsi cycle itself went as wel as possible . So the verdict is I am doing a natural frozen embryo transfer during this next cycle ... No meds, minimal intervention . I will use the opk sticks to track my LH surge. Then an ultrasound and blood test to confirm Ov . Then they put in the embryo in 5 days later. Sounds easy as ! But only has 20% success rate compared to fresh cycles


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja- best of luck with the fet. My friend got her bfp with hers and now has a beautiful baby girl. It can happen. :)

How are the rest of u? 

So I have my hsg booked for 6 jun and I just got a call from the fs telling me that they have a cancellation appt for a follow up chat to discuss all my tests. It was initially dec (!!!!) but they brought it forward to 22 aug. still too far away for my liking but it's better and they said I'm still on the cancellation list for earlier appointments if they crop up.


----------



## aleja

Hi mk yes FET do happen hopefully it will work for me.. I have 4 frosties so keeping fx one of the sticks 

Yay your HSG is finally happening! I forgot your FS is in December . That's insane ! August is so much better and hopefully another one comes up earlier 

Broody any news on DH's karyotype bloods yet?


----------



## mk8

Positive Thinking Aleja! Like it! 

I'm actually thinking of requesting all my test results once the hsg is done and going for a pvt consultation. Whilst end aug is better than dec, it's still three months away.


----------



## aleja

Mk i would have love/hate relationship with th NHS.. While the funding is a god sent, the fact it only happens on their time is just deplorable . It wouldnt hurt to see a private FS but can u go back to NHS later?


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, my appointments booked with the Nhs so I will def go to that. They don't offer any treatment for iui or ivf so I guess it makes no diff. I just want to know soon what the issue is so I can be fixed :)


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great that you got a cancellation mk8, although I do agree that it would be no harm to try and get a private consultation earlier. 3 months is a long time to wait when you're counting every day like we all are! Good luck with the hsg next week! 

Aleja, I really really hope this FET brings you your :bfp: Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs: 

Afm, no results back yet... :coffee: Af arrived today. Not a bit upset about it cos I don't expect anything else these days given dh's results but have been having bad cramps all day at work so feeling pretty miserable. Looking forward to collapsing on the couch for the evening :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP - haven't heard from u in a while... Hope everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Thanks broody. Sorry about the cramps- they suck!

Yes, mrs p- are you checking in? I was thinking about you the other day and hinted your last post down, which was on here. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. Mk - August, much better than December. :) It'll be here before you know it. I can't believe how time flies. 

Gettingbroody, I get what you mean. I'm not upset either when AF arrives because I'm not expecting anything else. 

I'm on CD15. Not really tracking anything anymore. But I was curious where I was in the process. It sure would be nice if I have a natural BFP before my IUI (hopefully) next cycle. I have to look at $$$ and see if I can swing it next month. 

Meanwhile, I'm trying (TRYING) to go to the gym more regularly. I'm 4 lbs away from "normal" BMI. That would be lovely. 

Aleja, Mrs P, everyone... Hello!


----------



## Sarahrn04

Hi girls, I'm back :( ultrasound showed no fatal heartbeat so I had a D&C today. This is absolutely devastating.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sarah I am absolutely gutted for you. I know that nothing I can say is going to help right now so please just know we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Sarah i cant believe it that is awful news. I can't imagine how sad you both must feel:nope:
Please look after each other and as broody said we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Sarahrn04

who knew something you never held, and only knew for a few short weeks could rip a hole in your heart. I have never felt so devastated in all my life. I am so thankful, however to have an absolutely amazing husband and supportive friends and family.


----------



## aleja

Oh Hun it doesn't matter if you never held your baby the pain and grief is still there ..it's still a huge loss for you both. Take all the time you need to grieve this and I'm glad your family can give u both the support to get though the hurt hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm so sorry Sarah, i can't imagine how awful that must be.

Question, it's IUI mOnth for me, start taking clomid tonight, the instructions say in the evening, any suggestions of time??? Do i do itjust before i go to sleep or do it in the early evening?


----------



## GettingBroody

I've never been on clomid Cupcake so I'm not sure, sorry... You must be excited to be getting started!


----------



## GettingBroody

Sarah, I'm glad you have people around you to support you at this awful time. Don't feel bad for grieving, take all the time you need :hugs:


----------



## Ebasenfelder

Hi I am new to this site. My husband and I have been ttc for about a year with no luck. I am on my first cycle of clomid due to not ovulating regularly. My doctor put me on 100 mg of clomid and today is cd 18 and I still have not ovulated. Just wondering if anyone has had any luck taking clomid. 

Emily


----------



## Sarahrn04

cupcake- in regards to the clomid, I took it at night before I went to bed as it can sometimes make you dizzy/light headed. 

Ebas- I took 50mg then 75mg and didn't ovulate until CD26 and CD24. sometimes it takes your body time to figure out what it needs to do.


----------



## MrsG2010

Sarah I don't know what to say. Im sorry. :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Ebas! :hi: 
Sorry to hear you're having trouble ttc, we all know how you feel :hugs: I hope clomid does the trick for you and that you have your BFP really soon!


----------



## mk8

Sarah- I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself. Hope your doc is able to offer some information that would help you. Thinking if you. 

Ebas- welcome. Good luck with clomid! Great stuff for people who don't o!

Cupcake- how's clomid treating you? Is this the only time you have been on it? Recall you o on your own already? Is it to create more eggs for iui? Good luck with this cycle! When are your scans? 

Broody, Aleja- how are you?

Everybody else- hope you're ok


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Welcome ebas hope clomid does the trick for you . The other girls are much better at clomid information as I have never taken it. 

I am still waiting for AF this is now getting beyond the joke .. I even took a cheapie hpt this morning...ha!! Well no joy there either but not even fussed about that anymore .


----------



## MrsG2010

hi everyone.

Just checking in. I'm near my O time no doubt. AF in 2-3 weeks. Though, of course, I'm hoping miracle BFP comes and it's a lovely story about how I was about to start treatment and got a ntaural BFP. However, after 19 months, I'm likely to start my first ever Clomid/IUI cycle. 

Once I get to the Clomid stage, I'm sure I'll have some questions for you ladies already down this road. The dr. warned me my skin might get more oily for the days that I'm on it. Great. :/ I'm also hoping it doesn't mess w/ my moods too much. I'm moody enough on my own!

I hope everyone's doing Ok. Sarah, still thinking of you. Hope you are healing ok.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, looks like lots of us are just hanging around waiting for something to happen!! :coffee: Hopefully dh's karyotyping results will be back this week so then we can go ahead and start planning our schedule for icsi...

Aleja, has af ever been this late before? Have the meds from the icsi confused your cycle maybe? Hope she arrives soon... (or even better that she doesn't arrive at all and that a BFP shows up instead!)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Mrs G I'm worried about the moods with clomid, i have to say i'm a snappy person at the best of times.

Clomid not going bad so far, bit of tummy cramps. 2 tablets left. Decided to take it at 7pm every night, set an alarm on my i-phone. Scans/Bloods start on Monday - every other day until we get to the iui part. It's a bit of a logistical nightmare with school, i'm having to go in late and then have my tutor period covered so i can call the clinic. Also might have to leave suddenly if they tell me i'm ready. Fertility treatment is definitely not designed for teachers. My school have granted my 5 days leave of absence for fertility treatment. That's enough to cover 1 round of IUI but i worry that if we need more then i won't have enough time left for that (i'll be using about 3 1/2 days for 1 round of iui) and the i won't be getting paid which we can't really afford - maybe that baby money we saved will have to come into play (was meant to supplement maternity pay, but may have to be for this). My head was very supportive - i keep crying in her office so she thinks i'm an emotional wreck and she's telling me off that i'm not more positive.

Excited and nervous about the whole process, especially if they want me to do the injection myself to stimulate ovulation - you should have seen my body language when the nurse said we'd have a practice. My body literally moved away from the table and i refused! What a baby i am.

MK8 on clomid did you have aches around your ovaries - that's what i'm feeling.

Good luck ladies - lots of baby dust to us all.

PS I've been reading a great book that i bought last month when i was having a TTC meltdown - i'd recommend it to anyone to improve positivity when TTC. I got it on amazon - it's called 'Bump and grind - an a-z survival guide when you're trying to get pregnant'. It's light hearted but is giving me ideas and cheering me up. I also bought one called fertile thinking which i haven't started yet but will be soon.


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, It seems we're in the same spot. By your ticker I see you've been trying 1 year, 7 months. Me too! I also see you are going through Clomid/IUI/trigger cycle. Same as I will - next month. I'm also hoping the Clomid doesn't mess w/ my moods. I've been irritable lately and I'm not even on medication! Forgive my bad memory if I'm wrong, but this is your first IUI too... 

Hey gals. I think we need a summary of our posters. This thread has been going on over a year after all. :dohh: I'm getting everyone's stories mixed up. :)

Me 31, DH 29. Never pregnant, no BFPs ever. Trying since Nov 2010. 19 months, I think 17 cycles. Tried temping and OPKs for many months. Blood work and HSG done late last year. Tests mostly all OK. DH SA done May 2011 - "normal" but low end of normal. DH has varicocele. 

One thing my dr. did point out. My LH was 6.09 and FSH 4.33 on Day 3. I THINK he said this shows a communication problem. My lifelong irregular cycles is likely the cause for no BFP to date. FS also said our problem "easiest to fix." My paper says "suboptimal ovulation." Hey... I never googled this. Let me now!

FSH Day 3 
3-20 mIU/ml

FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS. <------------- FS definitely didn't tell me anything about PCOS. 

A LH/FSH ratio of greater than 2:1 or 3:1 may be diagnostic of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS). 

I assume that means that my LH would have to be 2 times or 3 times higher than my FSH to be PCOS so then I'm ok.... ?

IUI/Clomid/Trigger cycle should start around first week of July.

Your turns............. :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake, can you not just take sick days on the days you need treatment and get the FS to write you a letter/cert stating gynacaelogical (spelling?!) procedures? I'm a teacher too and that's what I plan on doing. My principal has also been very supportive, it definitely helps!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies,

Can I join?

I'm 32 trying for #1 for almost two years this month. In the middle of cycle 24. I'm not giving up but a lot's been going on. DH has low sperm count and it would be best if I lost some weight. Both of us actually. Also, I have recently been tested for hyperthyroidism. One doc things I have it,. Another is waiting to see. Another once more vit d. I am trying to hang in there, but at moments it gets hard. We're NTNp right now as the stress of actively trying was taking it's toll.

Wishing you all the best. Looking forward to sharing with you all! :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Welcome regal peas! 

Hey everyone. :) I know my previous post was lengthy. But the main point I was trying to get is.... what's everyone's day 3 numbers and what were you told about them. :)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Sorry Mrs G - I can't remember any of my test results, would have to go hunting as i try not to think about it all anymore and i'm not sure where i put all those papers after i moved! The one i remember was my progesterone was borderline but that's day 21.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, thought I might join you. I am getting day 3 bloods tomorrow after just finishing an annovulatory cycle. Will let you know when i get the results


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Regal! My DH also has low sperm count (low sperm everything in fact!). We are currently waiting on his karyotyping blood test to come back so we can get started on ICSI. In the meantime we're also more ntnp than ttc - it is hugely hugely unlikely that we will conceive naturally given his results do there doesn't seem to be much point in stressing about the best bd times every month! 

Welcome rs!
Good luck with your results! 

MrsG - I stupidly handed my day 3 tests over to the FS without photocopying them :dohh: I'm fairly sure my FSH was around 6.3 but no idea about the LH sorry! I'm sure your dr would have mentioned PCOS if there were indicators.... :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hi gals including regalpeas and rmhs . For those trying this month, here's Hoping for some natural bfp's before the 'assisted conception ' stuff starts 
MrsG I don't know what my day 3 results are but whatever normal is.. I will look for my latest summary and repost it later this week. 

My endless cycle is still endless at this point:sleep:
I had a 48 day cycle in January but that was after going overseas And then finding out my doggy died ..I think it was shock or something . 
This one is definitely a result of the stimulated IvF cycle last. I am guessing my ovaries needed recovery time but if no AF this week I will call clinic


----------



## GettingBroody

That's a total pain Aleja snd another thing i have to look forward to! Hope it sorts itself out soon... 

Rmhs, how were the blood results?


----------



## rmsh1

I wont get results until the end of next week, but she took blood for everything except progesterone. I have a thyroid problem, so I am hoping it is my thyroid that is causing my mucked up cycles. I am getting fearful it is PCOS, given how regular I was right off bc, for 6 months, and then just got steadily worse :(


----------



## cupcakesarah

Have finished taking clomid (2 days ago), quite glad as it was giving me hot flushes about 3 hours after taking it. Last night i had no clomid and no hot flush - thank goodness. MK8 did you experience this? I've also had bad spots (grrrrr).


----------



## aleja

hi broody,
i don't think long cycles post ivf is that common ..of the ladies who were on a stim cycle with me on another thread, most of them had normal cycles afterwards. i think my menstrual is already sensitive to ANYTHING so I am not so surprised about this. it is SO FRUSTRATING though!!!

Rmsh, i noticed on your ticker that your cycles have gotten progressively longer too (so have mine). i was worried i had polycystic ovaries too because of my long cycles but this was ruled out by my FS. he checked my bloods and my ultrasound results. He said in PCOS women have higher than normal number of follicles. 

cupcakes, when does your monitoring start?


----------



## rmsh1

I have not got any ultrasounds coming up unfortunately, but I hope I will get referred to a fs soon, whether my blood results are normal or not. I am going to ask to be referred anyway, and I would really like PCOS ruled out. I have no other symptoms though, other than these crazy irregular cycles. I am just hoping I actually O this cycle, as I feel a bit ripped off after the last anovulatory one


----------



## mk8

Hi cupcake- yeah I had hot flashes throughout the whole month! How are you feeling now? 

Welcome to the newcomers! 

Aleja- hope you get started on your next cycle soon.

Mrsg- I haven't spoken to my docs about my results yet but when I do, I will share on here. 

How are you doing broody?

I had my hsg a few days ago girls. Won't get results yet- a radiologist needs to look over it. They said before the procedure that I won't get my results then. The procedure was quick and not painful for me. A bit uncomfortable but ok. Felt a little pressure as dye was injected but that was it. She took piccies and said something about the right tube- either more dye for the right tube or I'm going to take a pic of the right tube. Should I be worried? My friend said she had blockages and it was excruciatingly painful and they got her to move around a bit to check it wasn't spasming and they took X-ray pics again. For me, it was quick, painless and I was not required to move. I asked if I could bd and they said- sure, you can start right away but you may have a bit if spotting. What do you think girls? Aaaaages until the report!


----------



## cupcakesarah

MK8 i think when i had mine done they said something about one of my tubes, not bad, i think it was about getting the picture for it. So it's probably something like that. They didn't give me my results either but i had a look at the pictures and I could see the tubes were complete and followed through to my ovaries, which they pointed out to me informally. Did you get a look at the xrays? My tubes were amazing long and wiggly, i'd never realised that they were like that and i'm a biology teacher - poor sperm and eggies best not be getting lost and dizzy with all those twists and turns. I'm sure you're results will come back brilliantly.

No more hot flushes since i stopped taking the clomid, so hopefully that was it for me.


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, very glad your hsg wasn't painful :thumbup: When do think you will get the report? I'm doing fine thanks. Still waiting for the results of dhs last blood test but with holidays etc we won't be able to start anything until end of July/start of August so I'm not really in any rush for the results to arrive...


----------



## mk8

Thanks for your responses girls. 

Cupcake - so pleased that the clomid side effects have worn off. Did you say that they are monitoring you or not? If they are, what are they doing exactly? Are you doing OPKs at all? What dosage are you on again? You have had all the tests right and they all came back OK? I really hope this brings you your BFP!

Broody - You sounds pretty relaxed which is great. :) What is the blood test to check for exactly? I hope that the results come back the way you guys want and that BFP arrives soon for you!

I didnt get to see my xray pics actually. I wish I did! The screen was not in view when I was lying down- the back of the screen was to me and it was behind a desk as well. When I got up I just kinda wanted to get to the loo as I could feel the dye leaking out! LOL. I have asked for a copy of the report and hope to see it in around 2 weeks, I just hope I dont look at it and think "i have no idea what this means!"


----------



## GettingBroody

The bloodwork is to check that dh doesn't have any chromosomal abnormalities that would prevent us using his sperm for icsi....


----------



## mk8

Ah I see I see! Well good luck with that broody. What are you doing to amuse yourselves in the meantime? Any trips planned?


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
MrsP where are you? 

Rmsh I totally understand about erratic cycles and for me it's like they are getting more crazy as Ttc drags on .. A FS referral may help make sense of what's going on for you 

Mk it must be a relief that the HSG is over now (but now the wait for the results ...) 
Given it was quick and pain free it's sounds promising .
I must have been fortunate as after my hsg the radiologist sat me down and showed me the X-rays and told me it was all good .

I am feeling a bit desperate tonight .. No AF no bfp no end in sight ..


----------



## mk8

Well u know what to do Aleja- get busy with the mister! May as well make the waiting fun! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I&#8217;m back ladies! :flower: 

So sorry I went MIA but I enjoyed my holiday so much and wasn't stressed about TTC at all so I needed a longer break from here. I was only away week but haven&#8217;t posted on here in over a month!

I've been finding TTC much better not keeping track of where I am in my cycle, not using OPK's or checking CP. I did a lot of thinking on holiday and I think DH now wants a baby more than me! I just started thinking of the positives of being childless and it made me wonder if it is really what I want. I'm sure it is, I can't imagine my life without kids, but I feel so young still, certainly don't feel 31! (It was my bday when I was away.) If I was younger I might have had a break from TTC but because my clock is ticking we really need to get on with it! So I'm just seeing how things go, I'm CD 5 and I had a GREAT spotting cycle last month. Have not got past CD28 for over a year without spotting and managed to get to CD32, only 1 day before AF! :dance: Also managed a 15 day LP for the first time ever! I only know when I ovulated as I got very bad cramping again, on my right side this time, which lasted for hours. I'm having TV u/sounds again this cycle so will be interesting to see if I have another cyst on my right ovary (I suspect this) and what has happened to the one on my left. I was so sure I was preggo when I had no spotting and got past 12DPO, but :bfn:. But it really is brilliant news on the spotting front!! :D

Now to catch up!

Sarah, I&#8217;m so sorry hun :hugs: I&#8217;ve heard 2 lots of bad news on other threads I&#8217;ve been catching up on today. Why is life so unfair?! Hope you are ok. 

LBNY007 &#8211; welcome hun! I&#8217;m afraid I&#8217;m on clomid round 8 with a one month break between 6 & 7, it just seems my DH spermies don&#8217;t like my eggs!

Gettingbroody &#8211; great news on the ICSI. RE getting preggo naturally, it can happen. A friend of a friend has got a baby through IVF, think he&#8217;s only a few months old & she&#8217;s just found out she&#8217;s pregnant again! It was a problem with DH sperm so it just goes to show it really does only take one!

MrsG &#8211; good news on the clomid and IUI combo, but I know what you mean by &#8220;surprise surprise&#8221; Have you taken clomid before? I wasn&#8217;t given my day 3 numbers, only that it was fine.

Aleja &#8211; I friend of mine on here had success with frozen embies :thumbup: so it&#8217;s got to be worth a shot!

Cupcake I also take mine right before bed as the hot flashes are supposed to be worse if you take it through the day. I get terrible moods on clomid! Though actually last month I didn&#8217;t think was as bad as previous months!

Ebasenfelder, welcome to the thread hun and good luck with the clomid.

Eee Regal, fancy seeing you here!! Welcome hun :wave:

Welcome rmsh1, GL with your results.

MK &#8211; so pleased your HSG wasn&#8217;t very painful! :thumbup:

My recap is... me 31, DH 33, TTC since 02.09.10 with OPK's, also used BBT, taken pre-natals, EPO, Maca, fish oil, Vitex, vit B complex, you name it! Now I'm not taking anything but folic acid. I use pre-seed or sometimes conceive plus lube, have tried softcups to keep the spermies in place but no luck. CD21 bloods showed no ovulation, it was the only month I didn't OPK or BBT :dohh:, HSG was fine, so I was put on 6 months of clomid, 50mg. Follicle tracking first cycle showed ovulation but cyst on left ovary. I used to spot sometimes 5/6 days before AF and around CD25-27 but as above this is getting better. 1 month clomid break and now on month 8 of clomid (2nd month of round 2) and will have follicle tracking again this month. If no luck this time then got another FS appt in October and will proceed with IUI or IVF.

I might not be on here as much as I used to as I'm not accessing it on my phone, only the laptop or ipad. I was too obsessed with BnB before, checking my phone every day and I don't think it was good for me but I've missed you ladies. I've decided I&#8217;m not gonna talk about my cycles until they're over with, so I don't have to think about it & get stressed, but will be here for general chit chat and to see how you are all doing :hugs: xxx


----------



## mk8

Hi mrs p, so good to hear from you. I think you have the right approach! Best of luck with this cycle. Perhaps the stress free attitude is what's helping the lp! :)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Mk8 i am being monitored, every other day since day 10 (was supposed to be day 9) i have a blood test and scan. Then when they tell me i'm ready they do the iui. I think it will either be this friday or on monday. Just waiting at the clinic now for my second scan and bloods. Fun!!!

Welcome back MrsPttc


----------



## mk8

Best of luck cupcake! What are all the meds you're on? I hope you announce your bfp this month! Hope all goes well with your iui!


----------



## mk8

Best of luck cupcake! What are all the meds you're on? I hope you announce your bfp this month! Hope all goes well with your iui!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hello all!

Hello Mrs P. :) I'm wondering.... did your FS say why no IUI right now? Why wait the 12 months for the Clomid alone?

For me, I'm probably somewhere in my TWW of cycle 17, Month 19. Waiting either for BFP (That would be lovely) or AF to show. I will then call for our appointment for ultrasound and Clomid prescription. 

I've been googling and reading IUI success stories to get myself feeling positive. There are A LOT of ladies who it works for. So why not me or any of you!?


----------



## GettingBroody

Good to see you MrsP! :hi: Taking a break is definitely good :thumbup: It's very easy to get a bit obsessive with this site!! :wacko:


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Oh yes, I think I'm obsessing for sure! 

Fretting as I may get my results in the post today. Itching to go home to check! But the nurse may not have sent it yesterday or the post may be delayed. In which case, what an anticlimax! Scared and excited!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hope your results were waiting for you mk8! 

Got a phone call from the nurse at the FS to say that dhs blood results came back and there's no chromosomal problems :dance: So we have an apt on Tuesday to go through the whole ICSI procedure and figure out our schedule etc - yay!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news gettingbroody! :dance:

Exciting cupcake! :D

Mk, hope your results come back soon!

Mrsg, he said though IUI success is good (brilliant in fact at our hospital), because there are no sperm issues with us, clomid alone has just as good a chance :shrug: He thought it too soon, but said it was up to us & we decided to wait.

Thanks so much for the welcome back ladies, it means a lot :flower: x


----------



## mk8

Yay broody!!!!!! 

Mrsp- hope the clomid works this time! 

Well I got my results from my various tests this morning:
blood tests seem ok.
- Disease screening all fine 
- tsh 0.6 (normal 0.35- 5)
- Free t4 14.4 (normal 9-22). Report comment: euthyroid 
- prolactin 300 (normal <1000)
- lh 1.4
- fsh 4.1 
- progesterone 27 nmol (bit low?)

Transvaginal ultrasound
- uterus is Av (anteverted?) normal sized and regular cavity.
- et 7mm (what is this??) 
- right ovary measures 30x22x23 and left one is 28x12x19 (why us left so much smaller?) 

Hsg 
- slightly irregular uterine cavity possibly due to submucosal fibroids. (argh!!! What does this mean????)
- both tubes fill and spill 

My concerns are my lh fsh ratio and odd shaped uterine cavity. Hmmmmm.I'm worried and freaking myself out over the uterus comment as it says harder to carry a babe :(


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi! Thanks for the welcome. I saw that your dh's chromosome reports came back good! Wonderful. DId they ever try to increase his count? If so what method did you guys use? Also how old heis your dh if you don't mind me asking. Is his results due to age, illness, some other factor...unknown? Thanks. Dh is most likely a combination or age and lifestyle. Also they thought he had a varicocele but that test came back negative.



GettingBroody said:


> Welcome Regal! My DH also has low sperm count (low sperm everything in fact!). We are currently waiting on his karyotyping blood test to come back so we can get started on ICSI. In the meantime we're also more ntnp than ttc - it is hugely hugely unlikely that we will conceive naturally given his results do there doesn't seem to be much point in stressing about the best bd times every month!
> 
> Welcome rs!
> Good luck with your results!
> 
> MrsG - I stupidly handed my day 3 tests over to the FS without photocopying them :dohh: I'm fairly sure my FSH was around 6.3 but no idea about the LH sorry! I'm sure your dr would have mentioned PCOS if there were indicators.... :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Regal- have you looked into acupuncture and herbs?


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk - when is your follow up appointment to go over results?


----------



## Regalpeas

Not yet. I'm looking into a good acupuncturist right now but haven't chosen one yet. 
I have been shy to take herbs because I have regular cycles and was told they're normally best for women who have irregular cycles.



mk8 said:


> Regal- have you looked into acupuncture and herbs?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies
Welcome back mrsP! I like your approach of not obsessing over the cycle. Everything seems so less stressful . 

Broody that must be such a relief to get the karyotype results back.. Now you are on your way!!!! 

Mk .. Re the uterine cavity shape.. Did they see the fibroids on your last ultrasound? That is odd to say fibroids if the hadn't been discovered in the vaginal u/s

Regal, my dH has very low sperm count & some motility issues . He was tried months of herbs and now 3 months regime of vitamins but his last SA was still pretty poor results . 
His brother has the same issues and they had to use ICSI too. They had 1 Icsi baby then fell pregnant naturally after the brother did a Chinese herb program. They swear by this. 

Ok so for me no AF . Not prggers either Of course . FS has prescribed Provera to bring on af. Can't believe it has gotten to this. 
I have decided to go back on herbs starting next cycle - this was the only thing that Kept cycle under 30 days when I was taking it last year.


----------



## mk8

Regal, I was thinking herbs and acupuncture for dh- will he be willing?

Aleja- sorry about your cycles. Herbs sound good but check with doc that it won't interfere with ivf meds. Have u tried acupuncture? I hear it's great for ivf cycles. 

Oh and I had an internal ultrasound, two in fact in the past 12 months and both revealed no fibroids and a regular uterus, which one of the nurses showed me on the screen. The hsg however says my uterine cavity is "slightly irregular" and "may be due to submucosal fibroids). 

Mrs g- Nhs appt end aug but booked a very expensive private one for next Monday. How are you doing?


----------



## mk8

Aleja- what type of fibroid did you have and what did the docs do about it?

Any help or info will be great. I'm having a mini meltdown right now :(


----------



## cupcakesarah

Having the iui done this morning.

Mk8 With regards to size of ovaries could be due to developing follicleson one overy making it bigger. Try not to worry about the results, your progesterone is similar to mine.


----------



## mk8

Thanks cupcake and good luck today!

Next mon can't come soon enough! Bring on the diagnosis. Slightly peeved as I called the Nhs hospital asking if the private doc can get a copy of the hsg pics. I was told no. Only the Nhs doc can see those as they are not printable! But the Nhs doc can't see me till end aug. 2 months for results! Lunacy.


----------



## aleja

hi mk, i can't believe how mean the NHS is about not giving copies of the pictures...however the private FS will probably look at the report and he will figure out what the verdict is. I still find it highly unusual that until now the fibroids has not been discovered. they would have seen it for sure on the ultrasound. 
there is different types of fibroids and their interference on ttc dpends on where they are located. my one is in the Posterior(!!??) which is apparently inside the wall. It doesn't change the shape of the uterus so FS said it doesn't create probs.
Any fibroid that protrudes into the uterus cavity can intefer with the embryo trying to plant into the uterus. But as I said don't stress....my fibroid was clear as day on the ultrasound i can't see how they would miss yours.

I am going to an acu appt tomorrow to see if that will help with AF coming on. I really don't want to take provera..it just feels like more drugs. oh and yes herbs can't be taken when you are using IVF meds but I am supposed to be having a natural Frozen Embryo transfer without any drugs therefore the herbs is fine. I spoke to my naturopath and she said to give it a go.


----------



## aleja

cupcakesarah said:


> Having the iui done this morning.
> 
> Mk8 With regards to size of ovaries could be due to developing follicleson one overy making it bigger. Try not to worry about the results, your progesterone is similar to mine.

GL cupcake:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcakesarah

IUI done, 120million sperm injected. Now it's a waiting game.


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk - How annoying! But luckily you have a report and that should be sufficient. 

Cupcake, those are great #s. I've been reading LOTS of IUI stories online. I've gotten addicted to it. Anyway, what were your follicle #s. :)

aleja, how frustrating! 

As for me, still waiting around for my BFP (ehhh haha) or AF. So I can call the doctor to schedule u/s.


----------



## aleja

cupcakesarah said:


> IUI done, 120million sperm injected. Now it's a waiting game.

:happydance:

hey that's a lot spermy there! I can only wish my DH had some of that!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Me too!! Fx'd for you cupcake, hope the 2ww won't be too hard...

Mk8, that is so annoying that they won't pass on the pics!!! What harm could it possibly do?!! Bloody red tape! :growlmad: 

Regal, dhs sperm problems are unexplained. He doesn't smoke and only drinks very occasionally. I did buy him supplements (fertil aid and count boost) but he doesn't want to take them. He's very wary of taking stuff like that - says he doesn't really know what he's putting into his system and that it might do more harm than good. I figure that's fair enough - I wouldn't want him pushing me to take stuff I was unsure about :shrug: (not that that would ever be an issue - I'm a total supplement junkie!!:haha: Think I've tried them all at this stage!!!)

Aleja, good luck with your acu. I've been reading a lot about it these days because my mums friend went through multiple ivf treatments and they all failed. Then she started going to a guy who specialises in acu during fertility treatment and it worked - her triplets were just born recently!! From what I've read there's significant evidence that having acu on the day of an egg transfer does make a difference. Apparently you should get 2 treatments - one before ET and one after (there were time limits but I can't remember them... Will see if I can find it again)


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG i had one nice foliicle that was mature, it was about 18.5mm on wednesday, there were about 6 smaller follicles on each ovary, but they don't think they'll do anything. They only really wanted me to have 1 good follicle for IUI so that's fine. Just spent the afternoon asleep on the sofa, i think this whole TTc thing is exhausting.

I'm very lucky hubby has got good numbers, they started with 140 million before they cleaned it up. Surely out of that lot 1 must find my eggy. Sending good vibes to the spermies and egg. But as we all know it only takes 1! 

Reflexology for me tomorrow morning, ah more relaxing. I know you ladies are doing acupuncture but i'm terrified of needles so it wouldn't work for me. Every time when i sit down for a blood test i have to tell them. And you should have seen the nightmare of hubby injecting me on weds night. After having it done i burst into tears because i had all this adrenaline pumping round my body. What a baby!


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG i had one nice foliicle that was mature, it was about 18.5mm on wednesday, there were about 6 smaller follicles on each ovary, but they don't think they'll do anything. They only really wanted me to have 1 good follicle for IUI so that's fine. Just spent the afternoon asleep on the sofa, i think this whole TTc thing is exhausting.

I'm very lucky hubby has got good numbers, they started with 140 million before they cleaned it up. Surely out of that lot 1 must find my eggy. Sending good vibes to the spermies and egg. But as we all know it only takes 1! 

Reflexology for me tomorrow morning, ah more relaxing. I know you ladies are doing acupuncture but i'm terrified of needles so it wouldn't work for me. Every time when i sit down for a blood test i have to tell them. And you should have seen the nightmare of hubby injecting me on weds night. After having it done i burst into tears because i had all this adrenaline pumping round my body. What a baby!


----------



## aleja

Hi gals 
Broody yea i have read a bit about acu and the pre-post transfer sessions. I am planning to do it during my FET. 
Today's acu appt was more about relaxation and to try and bring on AF. I go to a place that specialises is IvF Acu. For me it's a form of therapy . The clinicians are all really lovely and I usually spill my guts before getting the pins. Hope it works but i have also started taking provera today. 

I really must be stressed as this morning on the way to the appt I burst into tears while I was driving:wacko:
I had an epiphany moment right there in the car .. It has been just over 6 months since my beloved doggy died , then closely followed by being told we need Ivf due to DH's fertility issues. Since then it has been a bit of a blur of rushing through an icsi cycle and dealing with failure...no wonder my ovaries and body is on strike. :haha:
I blurted all this out to the acu lady who was very patient! (after all they aren't counsellors!) 
So the moral of the story is tonight I am feeling so much better . Maybe it's the acu or just reflecting back on what's happened . I have to be patient and give my mind and body a break fro stress . The more i am forcing my body to do something the more its resisting!! before the frozen embryos are transferred I need to be physically and mentally ready to do so. I haven't felt this in the last few weeks at all


----------



## aleja

Cupcake surely there is the one champion sperm in there! 
GL


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sounds like you've had quite a day! So glad you're feeling a bit more relaxed now. Hope you have a lovely evening...!


----------



## mk8

So much has been going on... Good luck gals


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK, I&#8217;m not surprised you are worried, I would be too, but you know what I&#8217;m gonna say &#8211; try not to and I hope you get some answers at your private appointment :hugs: though I think it&#8217;s disgraceful they NHS do tests then say they can&#8217;t see you until August to discuss it! It&#8217;s a pain they can&#8217;t print off the X rays for your private appointment :growlmad: I&#8217;ve no idea about the LH FSH thing, mine was fine but I didn&#8217;t get the results. Nor the progesterone.

Hope the IUI gets you your :bfp: cupcake!! Brilliant :spermy: numbers too!

Aleja :hugs: sorry you had a breakdown but glad you are feeling better.

Regal/Gettingbroody and Aleja, a friend on my spotting group posted her DH&#8217;s SA results, I think there was 3 or 4 lots, her DH is on vits/herbs and his :spermy: have improved dramatically. I&#8217;ll see if I can find it and post it.

AFM had my first scan this morning (great having to get up before 7am on a sunday - NOT!) That damn cyst is still on my left ovary, 3.2cm and they won't do anything unless it's 5cm or more. Hopefully it should go soon as the sonographer (or whatever her job title is lol) said they can last months but not years, and it must have been there at least 9 months now. No cyst on the right which is brilliant as I had such bad O pain last month I thought I might have one. Tiny follies on the left, can't see any big ones because of the cyst. 2 12mm follies on the left which is better than my last follicle tracking in October. Going back every 2-3 days for further scans. So much for me relaxing as I've no choice but to know where I am this cycle lol!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I forgot to mention, my lining is good which is a relief seeing as what clomid can do to it! :dance: x


----------



## rmsh1

I got my blood results back and I have to speak with a doctor tomorrow. I have elevated prolactin levels, which is probably causing my erratic cycles :(


----------



## Regalpeas

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!! 

:dust:

fxfxfxfx

Hoping for your BFP!!!




cupcakesarah said:


> IUI done, 120million sperm injected. Now it's a waiting game.


----------



## Regalpeas

*MK8*-After I read a few posts I realized you were talking about DH not me.:dohh:Hhaha
To be honest I am not sure.He does take fertilaid but that's about it. Right now he does not want to talk about anything TTC related half the time. However, I will do research on both for men and see if hes willing to try it while I lose weight. 

* Aleja*- So sorry you guys didnt get better results on vits/herbs. I pray everything works out for you both. Your brother in law's story is amazing. Also, Ive had many break downs myself so know that you are in good company. Glad youre feeling better. Its a natural response to all thats going on. LTTC is an extremely difficult process. Sometimes you just have to let it all out. :hugs:

*GettingBroody*- I understand. My dh was apprehensive at first too. Then he started taking them randomly on his own schedule which most likely will not work. The FS also prescribed him clomid. So he prefers the vits over the clomid, but still he's being a slacker.

*MrsG *-fxfxfx


----------



## aleja

Regal my DH is pretty slack with taking herbs/vits but I just lay them out for him daily so he has no reason to forget! I noticed that he has been more slack than usual lately and I think it's because he knows we got 4 frozen embryos waiting for us. He must think his sperm isn't so important right now. However who is to say I won't need another stimulated IvF cycle?

In terms of the vitamins not working, well we may never know because maybe it did help..My DH took tribulus for 3 months last year and the regime of vitamins this year and we did fertilise 100% of our embryos during the IvF icsi cycle .. I guess every little bit counts in the end. 

GL with your LTTC . It's not easy and sometimes our DH don't always understand the primal and biological urge that we feel each month . I think it's a real woman's thing! 

I got my AF today! So happy !!!. I went to an acupuncture appt on the weekend and took Provera for 2 days and this morning there was success . The best thing about it is that the nurse told me that it was way too soon for the Provera to do anything so this was just my normal AF and not some fake 'withdrawal bleed' caused by the Provera .
I think Broody and MK you girls may be interested in this ,.. That I think the acu can help with cycles !!


----------



## aleja

rmsh1 said:


> I got my blood results back and I have to speak with a doctor tomorrow. I have elevated prolactin levels, which is probably causing my erratic cycles :(

How did your doctor's appt go today?


----------



## rmsh1

aleja said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> I got my blood results back and I have to speak with a doctor tomorrow. I have elevated prolactin levels, which is probably causing my erratic cycles :(
> 
> How did your doctor's appt go today?Click to expand...

Just spoke with my doctor, he said I have to have a repeat blood test at the end of June, and if my levels are still high, i have to be referred to an endocrinologist 

So anything above 628 units is abnormal and mine were 870. He said that is not extrememly high but still higher than it should be

So I have to book another blood test at the end of June, then a doc appointment the week after to discuss results, and probably get a referral

So more waiting for me


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

How are you all today? 

Mrs P - Yay to having a good lining! Outta curiosity, what was it? Do you know? How are you with the clomid? 

RMSH - Sorry to hear its more waiting for you. I know it's really tough and I need to do as I preach but try very hard to relax. It can only do more harm than good. Keep us posted and continue trying to TTC in the mean time! 

Regalpeas - I guess it is worth suggesting to Mr Peas about acupuncture. Not meds! :) 

Aleja - Hurrah to getting AF (Who woulda thought I'd say that on a TTC thread eh? Haha). So what does that mean for you this cycle? Good to know about acupuncture working. I think I am putting that on hold right now until my docs figure things out for me. 

Cupcake- how are you holding up? Passing good vibes your way!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How is everybody else doing? 

As for me, I had my appointment with a private fertility doc today (Bridge Clinic for you Londoners). It went well. I took my results to him for his review. The doc said:

- My progesterone at 27nmol/l was on the low side. I am def ovulating but the quality 
may not be great. Though he said nothing he was worried about. 

- HSG said I had a "slightly irregular uterine cavity, possibly due to submucosal fibroids". Doc said that the HSG isn't great at differentiating betw polyps and fibroids. The "irregular" could be due to a fold (???). HSG is great for checking tubes though. As a next step he suggested further tests - an "aqua scan"/"saline ultrasound" (same thing diff names). Basically like the HSG but they put saline solution in you and use ultrasound for imaging. It is great at differentiating between polyps and fibroids apparently. Unfortunately it is highly unlikely this will be covered on the NHS. It will cost me a few hundred pounds but I think it makes sense to do this. I think I will do this at Bridge as a fertility specialist can view it and let me know how it affects me fertility wise. He said polyps have to be removed (and thus may be covered by my medical insurance). Fibroid removal not so sure as my private medical doesn't cover fertility related issues and from what I have read online, docs seem to recommend you leave fibroids. There is a 3% chance that polyps are cancerous and I am kinda freaking! I asked the impact of surgery (for fibroids or polyps) on fertility. Doc said that there is a risk of adhesions, which will hamper fertility but he said that is something I will need to discuss with the consultant and I will need to ask for a specialist. Scan has to be done days 6-12 and I am on day 22 (I think) right now. 

- AMH: he suggested I do this to check ovarian reserves. 

- Bloods: Some of my bloodwork looked odd. I have high RBC (5.35 and normal range is 3.8-5). Haemoglobin is 14.6 (normal is 11.5-14.5). Mean cell volume is low at 82 (normal 84-98) and mean cell Hb is 27.3 (normal is 27.5-32). He suggested I go back to my GP to look into this. He will write a referral letter to my GP asking him to refer me for an iron profile to see if the cause of the weird blood is due to anaemia (though from what I have seen, low RBC is anaemia???) He said if it isnt due to low iron, then I need to be screened for thalassaemia properly (I am Chinese). But I have been tested and I am not so I don't gettit. If that isn't the issue then I may need to go to a blood specialist (eek!)

Other than that, nothing more. Just kinda a little worried over the uterine shape and bloods.


----------



## rmsh1

mk8, sounds like a very interesting appointment, and very helpful! 

I hope all your testing goes well, and they help you acheive a successful pregnancy


----------



## GettingBroody

RMSH - more waiting, yuk! Poor you :hugs: I think that's one of the worst bits about LTTTC - waiting, waiting, waiting!! :coffee:

MrsP - so much for your relaxed cycle! Sounds like you are being kept very busy! That's great that your lining is good :thumbup:

Aleja - yay for af!! And fantastic that it was natural too! What's the plan of action now?

Mk8 - sounds like that was money well spent with the private dr, sounds like a very thorough apt. Hope they get everything figured out for you really soon. In the meantime, try not to be stressing about it :hugs: (easier said than done I know!:haha:)

Cupcake, MrsG & Regal - :hi:

Afm, nurse consult this afternoon at the FS - hope we get some dates figured out!


----------



## mk8

Good luck broody!!!!!!!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,:flower:
rmhs, i am not familiar with the role of prolactin...what does high levels mean for ttc? waiting and more waiting is the name of the game. I think it is what we do most of all when LTTC is involved:shrug:

MK, that doc sounded very thorough..so did he give any verdict of why no BFP right now? it sounds like if there is polyps, are they impacting on the embryos implanting? a friend of mine had polyps that had to be removed. they sound scary but i think they are pretty common and most times not dangerous at all. 
Are you thinking of going down the private sector now rather than NHS?

GL Broody, I can't wait to hear what the dates are for your cycle

Me: i have never felt so happy to have the witch..it really is funny after all as for a while there i thought she wasn't going to return (and not because of BFP). 
The plan is to have a FET (frozen embryo transfer) this cycle. 
I have to go for my first monitor (bloods and US) on CD12 to see how my normal follicles are going. they will give me OPKs to track my surge while having more clinic visits . When I ovulate the FS will do the FET five days after OV. then wait wait wait. I am a bit worried about my very late OV ..which could lead to them cancelling my cycle. I am waiting for my herbs to arrive and I am doing Acu in the lead up to my OV. 
I AM DETERMINED TO OVULATE AT A REASONABLE CYCLE DAY THIS CYCLE. 
This is my new mantra...its a bit long!:haha:


----------



## mk8

Aleja- come on down ovulation! Hope that Acu works for you. I found daily yoga for 20 mins helped me o earlier, that may have been a fluke though. Good sleep patterns and healthy diet n all that too. So fet is done post o- I never knew that? Can you TTC in the meantime (hey, things can still happen!). How many eggs are they putting back?

And yup, the doc was thorough, at £180 for the 45 mins session with him it was good! He said I kinda fall into the unexplained category as everything looks ok. The polyps or submucosal fibroids could be the issue if I have them as it can cause implantation issues. More waiting, more tests. Blah! 

In terms of whether I'm going the Nhs or pvt route- I think pvt. Nhs won't cover fertility related things, they will prob do polyp removal (if reqd) but no doubt there will be a looooong waiting list!). I will see if I can get that on my pvt medical. If not, then will need to rethink it. Appointments with the pvt doc have to be paid by me, as do the saline ultrasound and Amh test as neither my private medical nor the Nhs will typically pay for these. I've put away some savings so it's ok but if I need to pay for surgery (polyps removal) then ouch! That money was ring fenced for ivf or the actual baby! 

Are you private Aleja?


----------



## rmsh1

Aleja, prolactin is normally high when you are pregnant or breast feeding, it is the hormone that triggers you to produce milk. So high levels mean my body thinks it does not need to ovulate, and can stop me ovulating completely. So it is quite important with TTC. I hope that is my explanation for my long or anovulatory cycles, as it can hopefully be easily fixed with medication


----------



## aleja

RMSh, that makes perfect sense. I have heard of prolactin and new it had something to do with breastfeeding..so basically your hormones think you are preggers already! fancy that! the good thing about all this TTC struggle is that we learn so much about the reproductive system. In my case I have because an arm chair IVF expert:laugh2: We know stuff that normal people wouldn't have a clue about!! Ah well sometimes we have to look at the bright side....

MK, I am doing weekly yoga but daily long brisk walks. I think I will be okay. Last cycle was definately not normal given that I was post - ohss. 
Yes the FET is timed with the age of the embryos. Our embryos are Day 5 blastocysts so they implant 5 days after OV. We are putting 1 back in again. FS wouldn't let us do more. 

As much as the TTC cost hurts, going private means you don't have to be stuck on a waiting list for eternity. That would be too much right now. The cost of 'infertility' and assisted repro is outrageous but what can we do? :shrug: The alternative is not having these tests, surgeries but then we are left with no baby. 
I am a private patient. I started off in the public health service but they could only take us as far as a IUI. Because we needed ICSI it was straight to the private IVF clinic. Funnily enough I kept the same FS as he works at the women's (public) hospital AND for a private IVF clinic.
Australia has Medicare, which is a govt funded rebate system. IVF patients receive almost half their money back in govt subsidies. THis is awesome but still adds up in the end.


----------



## rmsh1

If I have to go down the IVF route, you will be my expert then :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! So, had our nurse consult today... I will be starting bcp around July 25th and staying on it until I come back from hols on the 18th. Then onto Buserelin, followed by Menopur with ER in early-mid Sept. it's great to have a plan! :happydance: DH was a bit overwhelmed by all the medical info today - he looked a bit like this :wacko: (or maybe even :sleep:!!!) He doesn't see any need to know all the nitty gritty of what's going to happen - he'd rather just show up on the day, give his SA and let the experts take care of the rest - Men!!:haha: (On the other hand I'm a total research hound - love knowing exactly what's going on!!) The nurse said that given my age and good results we probably have a 50% chance of each ivf cycle succeeding which don't seem like too bad odds! She also said that unless the embryos are poor quality then we'll only be putting back one because of my age (boohoo, no twins!!!!)


----------



## mk8

Oooo exciting broody! Let's get this baby show on the road!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies: 

Just thought I'd say hello. My DH and I are TTC and holy smokes, why is it so difficult!? lol 

Still optimistic because it's only been 2 months, but since most of us tried so long to prevent pregnancy, thought it would be so easy at least that's what sex ed class preached to us. :happydance:

Wanted to ask if any of you ladies used fertilaid?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals

Aleja, Glad AF has finally arrived! And now you are moving forward.

Broody, Glad you have a plan in place. 50% <-- Great odds. haha I agree w/ you, I'd rather do it 2 at a time as well. 

Cupcake, When is testing? Hope relaxing is going well. 

MrsP, Hope scans are going well. 

rmsh1, Sorry you have to wait more. So frustrating. Hope the blood work comes back Ok at the end of June. 

MK, glad you were able to get in and get some questions answered. I was interested to review your blood results. They are slightly, but only slightly, off. I tested positive as a thalassaemia carrier but DH did not. I was not surprised. My grandmother is Italian. Anyway, sorry you are back in the waiting boat. I've been a frequent guest there.

Broody, glad you got a plan of action in place!

Hello to Regal and anyone else I missed. :flower:

As for me. FINALLY some advancements. First the bad news. AF came today.. No big shocker. That's what it's been doing cycle after cycle. However, the good news. I can start my first IUI/Clomid/Trigger cycle. I called the dr. My baseline ultrasound is set up for Thursday. Then I imagine I'll get my prescription to start the Clomid. 

I've been obsessively reading IUI stories. And there are a lot of BFPs and a lot of BFNs. No real way to know if it'll work for us. :shrug: Sometimes I'm like yes, Im the perfect candidate. This is totally going to work. And then other days I'm like this isn't going to work, I should save my money and go on vacation.

However, I'm not doing that. I'm going full steam ahead!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Twinkles! :hi:

MrsG - sorry af arrived but yay for getting started on IUI! Hopefully this time next month you'll be announcing your bfp! :D


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
MrsG it's a shame that AF has shown up but at least now you guys get a chance to give it all you got. Its hard to keep completely positive about doing a treatment cycle but I guess if we don't try we will never know.. It's good you are reading all the success stories. Have faith. There's a good chance it will work x 

Broody!! It's going to happen!!! Very funny about your DH.. Mine was the same, he came to all the consultations with the FS and kept saying that we hadn't been told anything new! N
Is this an antagonist protocol? 

Rmsh, I really hope you will not need IvF...its no walk in the park unfortunately. It sounds like if they sort out your prolactin levels you will be on your way to a natural bfp


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey gals
> 
> 
> I've been obsessively reading IUI stories. And there are a lot of BFPs and a lot of BFNs. No real way to know if it'll work for us. :shrug: Sometimes I'm like yes, Im the perfect candidate. This is totally going to work. And then other days I'm like this isn't going to work, I should save my money and go on vacation.
> 
> However, I'm not doing that. I'm going full steam ahead!

Mrs G, I often think this too about being a good candidate. I'm surprised that IUI has such low success routes as you're giving the sperm such a head start. I pray it works for both of us. But i've had tummy pains on and off for 2 days so feels like prep for AF but way too early to be it for real.

Positivity statement - iui WILL work for us.


----------



## aleja

good luck cupcake, are you going to POAS?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. Did my day 3 ultrasound today. Honestly seemed kind of pointless. Don't know why I had to spend $200 dollars to be told I don't have any cysts. Does everyone have to do this before getting clomid? I don't have a history of cysts. Anyway. It's done. I start 50mg clomid tonight for 5 days. I go back next Saturday, day 12, for ultrasound and blood work. 

You girls should be warned I'm going to grumble about every dollar spent. I'm so stressed about paying out a lot of money and it not working. I'll pay whatever money if I know it'll work. 

Anyway. Hope you all are well. I'm nervous about taking the clomid. Hope it doesn't make me moody!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I know how you feel! I would happily pass over any amount of money if I knew it was going to work. It's the thought that this might be money totally wasted that scares me... Good luck with the clomid! Hope the only side effect you get is a nice pink bfp!!!

Aleja, not sure if it's antagonistic - drs here just call them short or long protocol. I'm on the long which which includes down-regulation before stims...

Cupcake, how are you feeling today? When is af due? (or hopefully not due!!!)


----------



## aleja

Yes the $$$$ is really painful but can it really be money wasted of its helping us have our long awaited babies? I really hope we get our bfp's from this . 

Broody, the short protocol is the antagonist one . Do u know why they are doing the long protocol for u?


----------



## aleja

MrsG2010 said:


> Hey girls. Did my day 3 ultrasound today. Honestly seemed kind of pointless. Don't know why I had to spend $200 dollars to be told I don't have any cysts. Does everyone have to do this before getting clomid? I don't have a history of cysts. Anyway. It's done. I start 50mg clomid tonight for 5 days. I go back next Saturday, day 12, for ultrasound and blood work.
> 
> You girls should be warned I'm going to grumble about every dollar spent. I'm so stressed about paying out a lot of money and it not working. I'll pay whatever money if I know it'll work.
> 
> Anyway. Hope you all are well. I'm nervous about taking the clomid. Hope it doesn't make me moody!!

MrsG i am on a similar cycle to you .. Just a few days ahead .. Hopefully I will do a frozen embryo transfer this cycle


----------



## GettingBroody

They seem to prefer to do the long protocol for everyone unless there's a particular reason to go for the short... :shrug:


----------



## aleja

Ok broody he he he that doesn't really give you a good explanation but it doesnt matter as long as they know what they are doing!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Rmsh sorry to hear that :(

MK, they didn&#8217;t tell me the figures just that it was great. Last time I was scanned in October they told me it was &#8220;beautiful!&#8221; So brilliant to see the clomid hasn&#8217;t thinned it. I had some hot flashes this month but I think the mood swings haven&#8217;t been as bad. Glad you&#8217;ve had some news from your private FS, I&#8217;m sure it is very worrying, but 3% is pretty low, I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine hun. As for the bloods, perhaps you are now getting to the bottom of why you&#8217;re not conceiving? It&#8217;s much better to know then have an action plan!

Aleja good luck with FET!

Broody, GL to you to! 50% is brilliant odds!

Welcome twinkles! I hope you&#8217;re not waiting for your BFP as long as some of us! We don&#8217;t have Fertilaid over here, but DH was on Wellman conception (though never seems to remember to take it recently!)

Yay for the IUI MrsG! They scanned me on cycle 1 of the clomid to check for ovulation every 2-3 days from day 10 & saw my cyst. It just sounds like you&#8217;ve had an extra scan at the beginning.

AFM, follie was 22mm yesterday so due to pop any second! The 2nd one has stopped growing so little risk of twinnies. Going back on Tuesday for another scan to check it&#8217;s gone. I thought I was handling things better since my holiday and being relaxed etc.. but had a mini meltdown yesterday :growlmad: x


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: MrsP, hope you're feeling a bit better today. I'm not surprised you're a bit tense - you've had a very informed cycle this month - seems like you're going for scans every other day! Hard to relax when all that is going on. Fx'd it'll all be worth it though!!!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies! Monday morning blues. Yawn 

Af spotting arrived yest. Grr. I had kinda hoped the hsg might clear out the tubes to bring my bfp but hey ho. On to the next test- aqua scan!(or sonohystergram or saline scan- apparently it has lots of names).


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsP it sounds like you are good to go .. After all the scans you must be anxious to get to the 2ww...

C'mon ladies we need some BFP action on this thread ... I am feeling really hopeful this month

Mk..sigh.. Next step.. When is your sonogram?


----------



## MrsG2010

Yes aleja, I agree. BFP needed 'round here. :)

Sorry MK that the HSG didn't work any miracles for you. I second Aleja's question... when do you do your next test. And then what happens? Are you off the Clomid?

How's everyone else doing?

As for me, tonight's my last Clomid pill (of my first round). Only side effect (I think) is a yucky taste in my mouth. My ultrasound and blood work are this Saturday. So then we'll see what this Clomid has been up to!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls 

Mrsp- come on follies! Hope clomid does the trick for you this time. I'm really sorry mrs p but I've forgotten who prescribed you clomid- a fertility specialist or a gp? 

Mrsg- good to hear that you're not suffering from too many side effects. 

Aleja and broody- doing ok lovely ladies?

Everybody else- hello!

I've booked my saline ultrasound for next weds 4 jul. they told me I don't need antibiotics... Hmmm! They said I will get instant results as a doc will be performing it. I then need to email my initial consultant for his thoughts. He said I can email rather than pay for a second consultation. I'm also getting my Amh blood test done. Has anybody here had that? 

I'm seeing my gp tomO as my blood results looked off (red blood count levels do goodness knows why). I will also get his views on my results from the hospital on my fertility tests. 

Im off clomid Mrsg, sadly it did nothing for me. It didn't even seem to lengthen my lp or stop my spotting 1-2 days before af. My pvt fertility specialist said he didn't get why I was on it as it won't help people who are ovulating and he said that's standard on Nhs. That said, I've heard fabulous stories of people getting their bfp on clomid despite ovulating on their own. I guess I gave it a go!

It's sad that we are still here after 12-19 months if TTC but I'm really happy to have u girls to chat to. Hopefully it will happen for us soon. I've been wondering why and what the issue could be. I wonder if we have issues like endo that hasnt been picked up by ultrasounds and what not? My two transvaginal ultrasounds didn't show fibroids or polyps but my hsg showed something irregular. Weird. What tests are the ones we should believe in?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, feeling a bit better. My breakdown was triggered by DH saying we can't go to NY in august. I got my hopes up & we both wanted to go back before we had kids (went on honeymoon 6yrs ago) but its just too expensive. We can afford it but DH doesn't think its good vfm & would be better spent towards a new kitchen. That said he's agreed we can go back to Turkey or another similar sun holiday. I doubt we'll go back to NY for a long long time now, but never mind. It just got me thinking, if we go somewhere hot & I can't sunbathe or drink the all inclusive....then I get annoyed with myself for thinking like that! :grr:

MK sorry your spotting started and the HSG didnt work. I also had my hopes up HSG month. My FS was the one that prescribed clomid. What you were saying about WHY? - Maybe its just a matter of time, maybe there's nothing wrong with us? You do hear of people taking years. My FS said if the bloods hadn't showed I didnt ovulate then I would be unexplained & told to wait 2-3 years! As I've said before I'm not convinced it wasn't a one off! It's so frustrating as I keep wondering if the egg is fertilising at all, is it implantation issues? :shrug: I'm never gonna get any answers though! 

Aleja you're so right, we need a BFP!

GL on the clomid MrsG!

x


----------



## aleja

hi gals, 
there is so many unknowns in LTTC. I really do feel for all of us because its just not fair why we have to have all these intrusive tests, exams, treatments when others get to do it for free. i know I am being negative but it does suck. 

MK and MrsP i am not sure what to say about this unexplained infertility questions. To me it sounds like it would be harder to accept that there is nothing wrong??...how can this be??? 
At least in my case (and Broody's) there is a clear reason why no BFP - dodgy sperm - this makes it both harder and easier to accept...harder because there is little chance of a surprise miracle BFP but easier because there is a course of action we can try. Eg ICSI straight away. 

have either of you ladies had any immunology testing? sometimes implantation is hard when there is natural killer cells attacking the embryo which may be trying to implant. I don't know much about this but i know its one of the reasons sometimes implantation fails. 

Mk, I did the AMH test earlier this year. This tests your ovarian reserve- to see how many eggs you have left. If AMH is too low it can mean that egg quality may be poor and reserve is running out. Too high can be possible PCOS. 
I think if you had endo or PCOS it would have shown up on your ultrasounds by now. 
I don't really know what tests we should believe in really . i wonder this too. A friend of mine recently had a laparoscopy to find out what is going on in there. She has low AMH and endo..i think this is tell-all exam as they do some exploration and clear up any endo, etc. however it is very intrusive..hospital stay and up to 2 weeks rest time. 

MrsP, 2-3 years waiting is insane- maybe if you were doing everything al naturale, but my FS said that 90% of couples will fall pregnant after 12 months. If it takes longer than 18 mths, then very likely there is a problemo. The stats are great for the normal people out there but for the rest of us....:shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Aleja, i agree having answers is definitely easier to handle! Yep the odds in 18 months are brilliant, but sometimes people just have unexplained fertility, though the fs says I'm not one of them.

My scan didnt go to plan yesterday morning - they are 'not sure' if I've ovulated! Folly is still there but is 'raggy' (exact words honestly) & haemorragic (same word used to describe cyst) so either I have just ovulated/am ovulating or haven't ovulated at all. She said they would have expected it to have gone by now. It was 22mm on sat am so really should've ovulated by now... I need to call her when AF comes & she'll have a look at my cycle, though I don't know what that will tell her when I usually have regular cycles & did on the cycle my bloods showed I didnt ovulate! And now I'm wondering why I can't just go back for bloods to be sure? :shrug: x


----------



## GettingBroody

That's very strange MrsP! Seems like it would make a lot of sense to take cd21 bloods and see what they say... Maybe your regular dr could do them for you?


----------



## mk8

Hey mrs p... They're not sure? Hmm. Second what Aleja said- agree with checking by day 21 Bloodwork. Have you seen a private specialist at all Mrsg? Wondering if it may be worth a second opinion on your general reproductive health. Hope you're doing ok generally.

Aleja- how are you doing?

How are all of you?

I was thinking about my scan next week and what I'd do if I do have submucosal fibroids. Do I get the removed? I've read it may increase fertility but then ops in that area can cause scarring and hence infertility. We have been trying for a long time now but I'm so scared of scarring my uterus. Oh girls, what to do?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just rang the fertility nurse to ask for bloods. I really don't like the woman, not as much as I hate the FS, but I just think neither of them have any people skills or are sympathetic to our struggles. Anyway, she said "they don't do it like that" and just to ring when AF comes and she'll show the FS my charts. I warned her when I didn't ovulate last time I had a normal cycle so I'm not sure what she'll determine from it! :wacko: I don't think my GP does those kind of bloods as the last ones were done by the FS. 

MK gosh I wouldn't know what to do if I were in your situation :shrug: I'm sure the docs will tell you what they recommend though and what is more risky for you fertility wise? 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK did you mean me or MrsG in your post above? If me, then I'll see what they say when AF arrives, if they scan me again then great, if not, I definitely think it's worth looking into private. I've also been hearing of all these blood tests that are available and I've not had, and there is a CM test as well though I'm not sure that's available in the UK x


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, I'm really not sure what I would do either, I guess I just don't know enough about it. (sorry, we're not being of much help to you!:blush:) I really feel for you ladies who are still unexplained. For me it definitely helped when our problem was figured out. At least you can tackle something once you know what it is!

MrsP, it might be worth checking with your gp just incase he/she will do your bloods. It's funny how things are done differently in different countries - I had to go to my gp for all my bloods and so did dh. The results were sent on to the FS then. The only bloodwork the FS had to do was dh's karyotyping. Mk8, are you in the UK too? If so did your gp do your bloods? By the way MrsP your nurses reaction reminds me on when I rang the FS asking if I could start bcp while waiting for dh's results. It's really annoying when they won't even try to work with you to figure stuff out!!!!:growlmad:

Everyone else - hi! :howdy: Hope you are all well!

Afm, nothing to report. Af arrived yesterday (well actually it was about 930 the night before. It always confuses me when she arrives late in the evening - never sure which day to call cd1! :wacko:) Just whiling away the days waiting for my July af so I can get started I'm bcp!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls. 

Mrsp- I meant you. Think predictive typing defaulted to Mrsg. 

I suggest you go to your gp and ask him/her to do your bloods. I had mine done that way. Then you take all your results to a private specialist for another opinion. 

Broody- id say today is your day 1.


----------



## aleja

Mk I am still confused about how you could have fibroids when they didn't come up in 2 ultrasounds ?? I know you are looking for answers but darl you may be jumping the gun 

MrsP I finally understand why the FS says that you are not unexplained..because he thinks you don't ovulate?? I really can't believe they won't offer you a simple day 21 BT . This is one of the most basic things.. And what does "Raggy" mean anyway ???!!! When I read about your FS and nurses I feel frustrated I can't imagine what it would be like for you. 
I agree with the others that a private consult is way to go . Even though they think you don't ovulate well surely they can try to find out why rather than month after month of Clomid . 

Broody one month to go!!! Yaaayyy 

Cupcake, any news with your IUI? GL hun 

Me: I had my first BT today to see if I am closer to Ov.. I have to go back tomorrow for an ultrasound and another BT..apparently something is happening down there


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja- the reason I suspect I have fibroids is because my hsg report said I might have them due to the irregular shape of my uterine cavity. The fertility specialist has suggested a saline ultrasound as it is clearer than a normal one. Hoping this is worrying for nothing. The saline scan is similar to an hsg in that they stick a catheter up me but inject saline not dye. Rather than an X-ray, they stick the probe in me to do the ultrasound. Technology these days! Haha 

Hurrah to something happening down there!!!!!! Come on eggy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Broody I love your howdy emoticon :howdy:

Aleja I think raggy must be a local expression if you're not sure - it means ragged or rough around the edges. We used to have a cartoon here called the Raggy Dolls when I was little, I used to love it. So on Saturday when it was 22mm they said it was beautiful and round, by tuesday they've have expected it to have gone completely but it was still there and "raggy" and hemmoragic which I think means it's bled into itself (the same as my cyst) but is normal. I might ring the GP tomorrow, it can't do much harm to ask! I found out the costs of a private consultation and it's £460, I'm sure DH won't pay it so I'm not going to push it.

Broody and Aleja, great things are starting to happen! MK, good luck with your SIS.

x


----------



## mk8

Hi Mrs P- wow, £460 is a lot! I think I paid £180 for mine. Who is yours with?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I just looked on the Newcastle fertility centre website, it's at the Centre for Life, some big newish genetics & biomedicine place. I had the option of going there when I chose my hospital, but went for Sunderland instead, possible big mistake? :shrug: Or maybe they are right and I just don't want to hear it lol x


----------



## cupcakesarah

IUI was unsuccessful. AF arrived at lunchtime, had to stop myself from crying in the toilets when telling hubby. Also i still had 2 lessons to teach this afternoon. Cried like a baby in the car on the way home. It just felt harder this time, i really thought this might be our chance to have a baby and get that elusive BFP.

We went for a walk tonight and it made me realise that the panic i feel about not having a baby and thinking i'll never have a family are the same feelings i had before i met my hubby, i'd gone through a long time of being single and thought i'd never find anyone to love me. So i told hubby this and he said to me to look at myself now with everything that's changed since i met him and all this things i should be grateful for.

So i think we'll leave it now until at least christmas before we try any more treatments.

Feeling very depressed, how are you ladies, can someone please bring some good news to this thread soon...


----------



## aleja

cupcake, i am so sorry to hear it didn't work. what a sad day for you and your DH. Take time to grieve and look after yourselves. It's nice that you were able to communicate your feelings with your DH as it would be so much harder to go through this alone x
I totally understand your feelings of panic. it really does describe it well and I can relate to this. 

unfortunately it won't be me bringing some good news right now. My natural FET cycle has been cancelled. I got the call yesterday and I was so shocked....apparently my BT and US results show that I am not ovulating this month. WTF?? The FS gave some instruction about me starting Provera in 10 days and then I will be on a Clomid cycle for the FET. 

I have always ovulated although i have really long cycles. I told the FS lots of times that I ovulate late etc but suddenly because nothing is happening right now they decide to cancel. Interestingly, my FS is going overseas today so part of me thinks its just more convenient to cancel than wait it out because he won't be around to keep monitoring me. I am soooo annoyed!!

The problem is that since I did the ICSI cycle my cycles are whacked. So we have gone from male factor issues, with my fertility perfect. Now it looks like I am having ovulation problems. It is so depressing.
MrsP, looks like you are not the only one with 'raggy' ovulation now!!

Mk, yes I remember that your HSG showed the irregular shape but hopefully the saline 'dildo cam' will get to the bottom of this. When is this exam?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Cupcake I'm so sorry chick :hugs: I don't blame you for leaving it a few months before further treatments. Just relax and BD regularly in the meantime, that's what I'm trying to do.

Aleja, how annoying they've cancelled your cycle! :grr: sorry hun :hugs:

x


----------



## MrsG2010

I'm sorry cupcake and aleja. :hugs: 

I had my ultrasound and blood work done yesterday morning. Somewhat frustrating. I was on 50mg of Clomid days 3-7. I had 3 follicles. 2 on my right side = 17.5, 16.0. Left side 14.7. So I asked about my lining. Thin. I never got a measurement. Apparently the ultrasound tech took a bad picture/bad measurement. But the doctor decided to wait til Monday morning to rescan me and redo my blood work. Of course I have to pay $289 everytime this happens. 

I don't understand why they prescribe Clomid first if it's known to thin lining? Maybe someone can shed light on this for me. My DH thinks it's unfair we have to pay for extra ultrasounds and maybe lose the cycle if my lining's too thin when they recommended and prescribed the Clomid. Anyone have thoughts?

Nurse said thin lining doesn't mean I can't get pregnant. 

Also, I didn't realize that I'm doing back to back IUIs. Obviously things aren't being explained to me properly. I would think I would have been told this at the beginning. Now I have to go 45 min away Mon morning for the re-test. Then possibly Tues and Wed for the IUIs. I'm going to have to tell work it appears. I didn't want to. 

I hope hope hope hope this works.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi MrsG, I didn't get my lining checked before clomid either, only after I'd taken the first cycle. I do think it's unfair that they're going to charge you every time, when the tech messed it up?! $289 sounds a hell of a lot for each scan! :saywhat: Your follie sizes sound good though :thumbup: My FS did say to me even if clomid had thinned my lining there was not a lot they could do, so it doesn't sound like there's an alternative... x


----------



## MrsG2010

Mrsp. I has my lining checked when I was getting my tests done at end of last year. It was perfect. I think I would have had to go back on mon either way. So I don't think bad ultrasound pic made much of a difference. Does lining get thicker over the cycle?


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG hope the iui works out.


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - so so sorry the iui wasnt successful. Sending loads of :hugs:

Aleja - can't believe they have decided you aren't ovulating and that they need to cancel!!! If you usually ovulate later then why would they suddenly expect you to ovulate to their time frame?! :growlmad: You should start temping and doing opks to see if they tell a different story...! 

MrsG - sorry you think you'll have to tell work when you don't want to... My periods are quite light so I worry about lining problems as well. Hope today's scan brought some good news!

MrsP and Mk8 - howdy :howdy:!!!! (I agree MrsP, he's very cute!)


----------



## aleja

hey broody yes i am using OPK's at the moment but part of me is just over it..i think i will just listen to the FS and use the provera next week. There is no difference between using a medicated vs unmedicated FET but the issue is just my own feeling like my body has let me down. 

MrsG, i can't believe you are cashing out $$$ each BT and US. I would ask how 'thin' is 'thin' in terms of your uterine lining. I think anything over 7cm is okay. Hopefully they will give you estrogen pills, or patches, etc if it is too thin for the IUI. You are right to be worried about a failed cycle if the uterine lining isn't perfect. 
I think the lining increases in the lead up to OV. I am a bit worried about this too now as i will join the Clomid club next cycle..:shrug:
GL xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Appointment done. Went well! Lining up to 7.4. Nurse told me anthing over 5-6 they are ok with. Right ovary 2 = 22.7 and 20.7. Left side= 20.6. !!! Those are good! *So I need my shot tonight at 9. Then I go back in 12 hours later for iui 1 and then next morning (36 hours) for iui 2. 

Ahhhh


----------



## mk8

hi girls,

cupcake- i am so sorry to hear that iui didnt work this time. i hope you and mr cake are feeling better. some time out to relax sounds like a plan. but if you decide to seek help, maybe its an idea to see a different specialist? was your iui on the nhs? were you on specific meds? have you spoken to them about why it may not have worked? sorry to bombard you with questions but perhaps something to think about when (if) you decide to do more digging. in the meantime, enjoy chilling with mr cupcake. you deserve it. huge hug to you. Stay hopeful that it will happen!

Aleja - Any more news at all? Sorry to hear that this cycle is cancelled. If you find that you O later, can they begin this cycle again? Are you doing any alternative treatments with IVF? I hear that acupuncture is good- may be worth looking into? Good luck honey! 

MrsG- so pleased to hear that the appointment went well and you can move on with the treatment. Hope you bring us some good BFP news. 

MrsP- how are you doing this cycle? 

Broody- how about you? Everything OK? 

Gosh we need a good sprinkling of babydust on this thread- BRING IT!


----------



## aleja

GL mrsG hope your double IUI does the trick! Wow that's a lots of big follies... You could end up with twins! 

Mk, no more news on my end except that I think I am going to listen to the FS.. Which is start the Provera in 10 days then wait for AF then take clomid to help me ovulate . I totally believe in all the alternative therapies but I have waited long enough I just want to start having the Frozen embryo transfers ... I can't fathom waiting yet another 2-3 months to see if my cycles regulate before trying . Especially now I know the FET can be cancelled at any time if the conditions are not right .


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. I wish I had good news to share. Iui done today. 4 mil washed. She said total motile. I don't know pre-wash #, she said it didn't matter. I go back tomorrow for round 2. The iui itself was quick and painless. 

Fingers super crossed!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL MrsG!! :flower:

MK, I'm ok chick, just dying to test now to put me out of my misery!

22 months today, woopidy doopidy! :dohh: 2 years is gonna be really hard!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ladies!!!!!!! What do you think??? :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









STP62662.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mk8

Oh my god! YES!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! About time one of us got sprogged up! Congrats! Iui was obviously the one for you!!!!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MK, wasn't an iui cycle though, just normal clomid! :D x


----------



## aleja

MrsP omg.....!!!!!! 
You did it!!!!! 

What DPO are you? 

MrsG, how come it's not good news? Is the post wash bad?? 
gL with next one


----------



## MrsG2010

holy shit mrs P My jaw just dropped! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tell us EVERYTHING!!! I knew you were doing Clomid only. You are somewhere between 6-8 months of Clomid only ? Did your DH have sperm issues? I'm sorry, I can't remember. I'm going to have to go back and refresh my memory. I'm so excited for you! 


Aleja, I did not think 4 mil post wash was good. I tried talking to the nurse yesterday but she was annoying and kept saying "dont focus on the # just think happy thoughts" ---- REALLY annoying. I'm in a doctor office. I want medication information not happy thoughts mumbo jumbo. So today I get a different nurse and I'm going to ask. 

DH and I are leaving in about 30 min. Wish us luck!!! MrsP - again - awesome!


----------



## mk8

Oh yes, just clomid- mind frazzled! Congrats all the same mrs p.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah MK sorry your trip was a washout :growlmad: I am so sick of this British Weather, DH and I are off this week and were supposed to be doing the garden! How crap about your scans, bloody NHS! When will you hear?

Thanks Broody. Yeah we've told parents, brother in law, one of my brothers and a couple of close friends. It probably sounds like a lot but at least I know they'd be there for me if, god forbid, something went wrong. I've had really achey boobs the last few days, I'm hoping it's a good sign. AF officially due tomorrow so on Wed assuming no show I'll ring the GP so they can get me sorted out for a midwife appt. Then on Sat, CD38 I need to leave a message at the hospital so they can get me in for a blood test & early scan :).

I hope everyone's had a lovely weekend

x


----------



## MrsG2010

Sounds great mrs P! 

It's Monday. Booooooooooooo


----------



## aleja

Hi mk, sorry to hear About your washout weekend, I hate when that happens!! 
When do u get your results back?? Waiting is much worse than hearing the results so hang in there 

MrsP wow its really happening .. No more AF....woohoooooo !!!!!

Me: very confused today. I Was supposed to start taking Provera today but this morning I finally got a smiley OPK ..I was shocked and excited because it means that I am going to ovulate after all. (FS cancelled my FET because it didn't look like I was going to ovulate but I knew it was too early) 
So now I am thinking of skipping Provera and just waiting for AF even if it means my transfer will be later in August .


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja - I think that sounds like a good idea. :thumbup: There's no point in putting more meds into your system if you don't need them. 

MrsP - that doesn't seem like a lot of people at all to me. We'll be doing the exact same thing. (any day now....!:coffee:) Not that I could really avoid it anyway - my mum and some close friends know almost as much about what's going on as I do at this stage! They'll know when the ICSI is happening so it'd be hard to keep a bfp from them! It's been great to have them around for the hard part so looking forward to sharing the good parts with them too!

Ordered a book from amazon last week that my mums friend recommended She recently had triplets through ivf, I think I may have mention her before. She had lots of failed rounds of ivf before conceiving the triplets and swears that it was a combination of this book and going to accupuncture that worked in the end. (Her accupuncturist recommended the book) It's called The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. Have any of you heard of it or read it? I'm only about a quarter way through now but it's quite interesting. All about getting your systems balanced etc and the different roles the kidney, spleen etc play in fertility. A lot of it would I'm sure be very relevant to those of you who are still unexplained. For me it's about getting myself in tip-top condition before icsi starts to give the cycle as much chance as possible of succeeding... Can't hurt anyway! Also going to ring up the same accupuncturist and get started on that. Fairly sure I ov'd ystrdy or today so should be starting back on bcp in 2 weeks. Won't be long coming around I hope!


----------



## mk8

Quick one... Does anybody know much about Amh results?


----------



## MrsPTTC

No sorry mk, no idea...Hope everything is ok with yours.

Broody, glad you don't think we're crazy telling people! They're all sworn to secrecy, so in total 10 people know. Like you my friends & mam know all about my TTC journey so I would feel bad not telling them. I'm already finding I'm lying to people as a couple of other people knew we were trying & I'm having to pretend we still are! Will be testing again tomorrow :happydance: can't wait!

Thanks aleja & mrsG 

X


----------



## mk8

Hi girls

Mrsp- Agree it's not too early to tell those nearest and dearest to you. Exciting stuff!!!! How are you feeling? I'm loving the bfp buzz. On this thread.

Aleja- yay to natural ov! Waiting till aug sounds like a plan. You get to give your body a bit of a rest before the next (and successful) ivf session. Are you doing anything diff in your next ivf cycle? 

Broody- I haven't heard of that book but thanks for the info. I was thinking of getting marilyn glenvilles book so will share what I find on that here when I do. Acupuncture sounds good- keep me posted on how you find it. I tried 3 sessions before but will consider going back once all my results come back.

As for me, my aqua scan (transvaginal scan with saline stuck up my uterus) results won't be ready till at least weds. And it was private too! I only did it on weds but seeing as the doc dictated his findings last week, the secretary is holding things up with her incompetence! Hmpf. She says she needs to clarify something with the doc and he isn't in till weds. My Amh test also came back and it's 15.11nmol/l. The nurse told me to book an appt with my consultant when I asked what that meant. After googling, it appears that it's low fertility/right at the border or satisfactory and low. Not great given my age (32). Sigh


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw MK I'm sorry to hear the amh results weren't great :hugs: I think giving that, they'll put you on IUI or even IVF sooner rather than later. Hope you get your official results soon.

I'm fine thanks, still not really got symptoms apart from the boobs. Took another first response & an IC this morning & they're much darker :thumbup: I think I really need to start believing it! :dohh:.

Aleja I forgot to say, yes I would wait for AF too & then you've got a natural chance too! Hope you've been BD'ing as it only takes 1! 

x


----------



## mk8

Thanks mrsp. I really hope that my uterus is in perfect shape. Going for ivf sounds scary but if that's what it takes, here I come! I'd like to try medicated iui first if that's poss though. I have submitted a thread on Amh so will see what people say. Have my appointment next week to discuss results.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Roll on next week then Hun, I'm sure that unless your AMH was really bad they would let you try IUI first. You'll get your bfp soon Hun, all you ladies will :dust: x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Thanks broody I might check this book out. Your plan of getting healthy and centred is a great one. I am planning to try acupuncture before and after my transfer to see how that goes . 

Mk I don't know too much about AMH but I think you are in the normal range. They use this test to determine your egg reserve and how your body might respond to IvF stimulation drugs. If you are not doing IvF it just means you can't delay TTC forever (which is not the case) It doesn't mean your eggs are bad by any stretch . I had a lower result than you and was described as 'normal for my age' . I still managed to produce 16 mature eggs during a Stim cycle and they all fertilised.. 

MrsP it's great to hear you have a tribe of supporters cheering you on


----------



## mk8

Thanks Aleja, I hope acupuncture works wonders for you.

Thanks for the Amh info also. I'm waiting to meet my consultant to discuss- Over a whole week away! Grrr


----------



## mk8

Rant- called my private clinic to see if my scan results are ready. Called 4 times and was told they will do it and just need to spk to the doc about something in hIs dictation (which kinda worries me) and now I've been told the medical secretary has gone home! I tried to call the nurse who was chasing this for me and got the message that the doc is reviewing it now. Hmmm pay a lot for private care and this is the service! It's over their service level timeframe as they said a report will be ready last week. Ugh


----------



## MrsPTTC

How annoying, complain MK! Especially seeing as you're paying for it!

My pee test went into the docs today :happydance:

BTW I hope I'm not annoying anyone with my pregnancy related crap! I just think its a shame when people stop posting on a thread just cos they're pregnant. I've grown fond of you gals & would like to continue to cheer you on & give advice where I can.

x


----------



## mk8

Dont be silly mrs p. I'm do happy for you and I think we have all been a huge support to each other during our TTC journeys. Pls do cont chatting here :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Can I join?

I'm 32 and we started TTC baby #1 in June of 2011. I got a BFP but had a MC in November. We have been actively trying since. I have been diagnosed with LPD. I had a HSG and am all clear. Hubby had a SA done and he's all good. I am currently taking Clomid and Progesterone. I have an appt with the FS/RE on July 23rd. 

I am hoping to OV today. I have never OV'd this late ever. So I hope its coming soon!

I look forward to getting to know y'all!!


----------



## Delilah8

Big Congratulations Mrs P! I'm SO happy for you! 

MK, I felt I needed to jump in and let you know that I had a low AMH level, in fact it was the only problem they could find with me. I'm sure you don't remember, but I got pregnant my first go round with medicated IUI and I'm about to have a baby in 5 weeks. So I wanted to give you some hope if that is your case.

Oh and I was also 31 closing in on 32 when I was diagnosed. It was definitely surprising that it was so low for my age, just bad luck the doctor said. She did stress that I had time on my side though and was glad I was there now. So that means same for you.

I'm not sure where in the world you are? I think my levels were done on a different range/scale so I'm not sure what your 15 means. Mine was 1.2. There is a lot of conflicting information on what is "normal" though so you'll have to go with your doctor on this. I was pleased that my doctor had an aggressive approach and was not into wasting time. 

I'm no expert, but I can try to answer any questions you have or maybe just be a little sign of hope!

I hope you all don't think it's weird I still check in here from time to time, I hope to see some BFP's!


----------



## mk8

Hi Delilah!!!! We have missed you! Wow, you're due in 5 weeks, my goodness that's exciting. I do remember you had a low Amh and went on to medicated iui. So sweet of you to post- gives me hope definitely. And I don't think it's odd you're here- as I said to mrs p, we have supported each other on this journey and I can't be more happy for you. How are you feeling? 

Snowflake- Welcome. Everybody here is super nice so hopefully you will find this thread useful. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you have heard this before and it will prob annoy you but you have got pregnant before so it's highly likely it will happen again. Sounds like the mc has affected your cycles so hopefully your body will regulate soon. Good luck with your appt. 

How's everybody else doing?

As for me, I got my scan result. The nurse I was calling rang me after my rant post and apologised for the delay and emailed it through. I was delighted as when I called at 4, I was told the secretary writing it up had gone home. This annoyed me as I thought the doc who signs it off only works weds and I didn't want to go to my appt next week with nothing to discuss. Anyhoo, I then got an email from my consultant who gave me a brief summary of my results, copying the secretary. I thanked her for working on it but then the doc wrote back saying the sectetaries do their v best to ensure patients get their reports ASAP - basically the nurses/secretary obviously told him I'd been calling, whined about it and he politely put me in my place. I wasn't pleased about that in the slightest. They promised a written report within a week. I paid for it. End of story. Didnt like how the doc wrote the Same no of words on that as how much he wrote about my results. I've read the admin there is atrocious so perhaps they're trying to minimise complaints. Either way, not happy as don't want to deal with nurses and admin staff who hate me.

But whining aside, the clinic is close to work and they have quite a good success rate. I'm going back next weds to discuss his views. My scan revealed everything is ok with my uterus- yay!!!!! So only issue right now seems to be my low Amh (which doc said us actually low end of satisfactory). Maybe I will follow your lead Delilah?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MK :hugs: brilliant news about your uterus after all that worrying, but sorry you've had such bother with the clinic. Delilahs BFP certainly means you've got a good chance of a BFP with IUI! 

Welcome snowflake! :hi: Sorry for your loss & hope the clomid gets you a BFP soon. Interesting you have LPD as my FS said they dont believe in it! Drs have such different opinions it's scary! I believe in it & have to say I disagree with him! 

Delilah! Great to hear from you & thanks for the congrats! 5 weeks wow! Do you know what you're having? any names? Make sure you update us when LO is born!

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8 - delighted that your results came back clear. Sorry you had to chase them and that the dr got a bit snippy with you but at least it was good news in the end!

MrsP - of course we want you to stick around! What's the point in sharing this difficult LTTTC journey with each other if we can't share in the success at the end of it! You are our little good luck mascot at the moment :haha: I love reading your pregnancy updates - keeps me positive that there is light at the end of the tunnel!

Delilah - hi! I think it's great that you're still lurking and catching up in here! Can't believe you've only 5 weeks to go! Did you find out if it's a boy or a girl? So exciting!!

Snowflake - welcome to this thread!! :hi: So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: Fx'd you get a bfp this cycle! How long have you been on clomid? Is your FS apt a follow up? Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha, lucky mascot! Bless, thanks Broody! :hugs2: how's you? x


----------



## aleja

hey ladies,
Delilah, thanks for popping in. GL on your delivery. Can't believe it is so soon. Very exciting times aheadx

hi snowflakes, thanks for joining in. GL with the clomid. I am doing this soon too

Mrs P, please hang around we will miss you if you leave us

Mk besides the frustrations with your clinic ,its great to hear about your good results. Must be a huge relief. I am glad delilah is able to share some good news stories about AMH


----------



## mk8

Aleja, I completely missed that- you're going on clomid? why? No injectables?


----------



## aleja

hey mk, yes during my next FET cycle i am taking clomid btw day 2-6
I have never done this....does it make your OV happen earlier?


----------



## MrsG2010

MrsP - Would love for you to stick around and keep us updated.

welcome snowflakes!

hello delilah! thanks for stopping by. We love hearing updates.

hello to everyone else. just a quick update. I had my "day 21" blood drawn yesterday. nurse called and told me my progresterone was excellent at 32.8. Now we wait.... :coffee:


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. G - That is a great progesterone level. Mine with the medications are usually around 20ish. Best of luck to you! 

Aleja - If you take it earlier you will OV earlier. I have never done CDF2-CD6. But if I take it CD3-CD7 - I usually OV on CD14 - I just took it CD5-CD9 this time and I think I just OV'd yesterday on CD17!

Getting Broody - I am in my 4th cycle of Clomid. I have been getting monitored with my OBGYN. I am finally taking the plunge to the RE - it will be my 1st appt. I can't wait to get new plan of action. I am ready to be aggressive. Although, I have been having a hard time accepting the fact that I have some issues that require a specialist. 

MrsPTTC - Congrats girl. Hope you have a nice and smooth pregnancy. My current OBGYN believes in LPD. However, when I presented my charts and concerns to my old OBGYN - she is convinced that EVERYONE has a 14 day LP and that my charts were wrong. She also believed that I was getting + OPK's after I OV'd!! Even though my OPK's and temp shift coincided together and told another story. :haha: I left her after I heard her say those things. So not true!!! 

MK8 - Yea, I think I have always had a Progesterone issue and got lucky that one time and it resulted in MC. I keep trying to tell myself that if I did it once - I can do it again! It's hard to stay positive some days though.


----------



## mk8

Fingers crossed Mrsg!!! So they test your prog to ensure you have enough to sustain a preg I assume? Wishing you all the best!

Aleja- yup it should make u ov earlier. But why do they want you to do that? My friend had a successful fet- will txt her to see what she did. Come on frozen eggy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, clomid does tend to make you O earlier, though not always. My cycles were shorter on clomid. Unlike snowflake though I found that it didn't matter when I took it, I was supposed to take it CD2-6 but also took it 3-7 & 4-8, last cycle when I got my BFP I took it 3-7. 

MrsG brill news on your progesterone levels! :dance:

Thanks very much snowflake. Your obgyn had crazy theories, I had friends whose drs said the same thing! I wasn't quite sure about my FS & actually dislike the guy (in fact I think MK nicknamed him Dr Knob!) however he was right about me in the end so I guess I have him to thank. I honestly thought it would take IUI or IVF to get me my BFP!

x


----------



## crystal8

Hi, I hope you don't mind that I joined this group. I am 32, from Ontario, Canada. I am TTC #1 and am on cycle #3. I've been reading all the back posts but I think I'm finally caught up. Some of the other threads make me feel so old, like I waited way too long to get started on TTC. But it's really encouraging to see people having success who are the same age. It's very cool reading all the past messages, but then already seeing the positive outcome in people's signatures.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw welcome Crystal! :wave: Can't believe you read it all back, all 227 pages! :shock: We're not old just sensible & waited til we were ready :thumbup:. I still feel 21 sometimes, or maybe 25, I was so young at 21! Good luck with your TTC journey :dust: x


----------



## crystal8

I know that technically I'm posting in the wrong thread. But I just was really inspired today reading through the thread. So thanks again. :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Welcome. Crystal. 

Nothing new here. Just weird pulling feeling/twinge. Making me crazy.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Crystal!! :hi: I can't believe you read the whole thread! Must have taken you all day! :coffee:

MrsG - great news on your prog level! :D Fx'd!

MrsP - I'm doing fine thanks. All this waiting has become like second nature at this stage!

Snowflake - scary how uninformed some drs are!! :shock: Good luck with our RE. I know what you mean about being ready to start on aggressive treatment. We are having IVF/ICSI soon and it can't come quick enough! (well actually it could have happened this month but I had holidays booked that I didn't want to cancel!:blush:)

Aleja - that's interesting about you staring clomid. Whats the reason for it?


----------



## aleja

Hey gals..... I was giggling when DR Knob was mentioned:haha: in the end he had the right idea !!! 

MrsG the suspense must be killing you... I too am hanging out for your POAS as maybe we can't make it 2 bfp this month 

Thanks ladies for the advice about clomid .. Broody I have no idea why the FS wants me to take it.... I guess because my last monitoring showed I wasn't going to ovulate early enough for their liking which lead to my FET being cancelled. FS wanted me to have a natural FET so using Clomid is the next step up. To be honest I just want to be in with a chance to have the FET..I dont care what meds he gives me now!! 

Mk thanks for offering to ask your friend 

Hi Crystal Awww thanks for reading through the posts. We gals have stuck together for a long time now and it's nice to have a little cheer squad during the highs and lows. Hope you won't need > 12 months to fall preggers x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja it sounds to me that the clomid is a good idea :thumbup: and ha ha yes Dr Knob was right!

Used my last digi this morning, was expecting 2-3 but it's jumped right up to 3+! :yipee:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Here's my test photos in date order and every 2 days, I'm a POAS-a-holic! :rofl: 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0588.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0597.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0600.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsG2010

Yay MrsP you have a ticker!! I love tickers!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha yes I know I eventually got one on! Makes it even more real :haha:. MrsG how many DP IUI are you? x


----------



## aleja

MrsP, yep based on the POAS addiction you are most certainly pregnant!!:haha:
The ticker is gorgeous....it is so exciting for both of you. When your first official BT and ultrasound?

Broody when does your holiday start??

I am still waiting for AF:coffee: but I think I am going to start taking the provera tonight or tomorrow. I have had enough of waiting. :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope AF comes soon for you Aleja! Let's get this show on the road! 

Is BT blood test? Not sure if we get them over here to confirm pregnancy, they seem very common in other countries though. I might be wrong though. Midwife will be calling next week to arrange her first appt & FS should also be returning my call to book in for the scan which should be around 2 weeks time :dance:. I feel like crap today, throat is on fire, hope I'm not coming down with something :nope: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Let's see I am 11 and 12 dpiui. I'm also 13 days past trigger shot.


----------



## GettingBroody

Love the ticker and all your tests MrsP!!

MrsG - are you going to test or wait til after af doesn't show?!

Aleja - we're heading off on the 4th... Did you start taking the provera?

Everyone else - :hi: Hope ye're all well!


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
MrsG are you going to POAS??

Broody, yes I finally started taking provera tonight. now i wait (some more!)


----------



## MrsG2010

I am planning to wait on AF. Early this morning I felt crampy. Like she was starting up. :nope:

I took that shot 2 weeks ago tonight. So that means.... I was supposed to Ov within 48 hours right? So then I had to ovulate by 8 pm Wednesday. So if AF doesn't show. I'll test Wed or Thu. 

good luck w provera aleja.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## piya

hello ladies.. can i join u all.. m 31, and ttc#1, since 4 months.. before that ntnp.. from july11


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome piya! :flower:

MrsG - :test:!

Thanks broody. 

So my scan is 8th August! :wohoo: later than I expected though as I'll be 8.5 weeks :shrug: but at least we'll be able to see more then. Funny when she left a message she said 'I assume you'll just be a few days pregnant, so booked you in for 8th aug' Days?? Think she means days overdue, but in actual fact I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm trying to get the time changed as its slap bang in the middle of the day, so if I speak to her I'll let her know I tested early... x


----------



## aleja

:Hey girls 
MrsP Gosh 8th august seems like a long time to wait??? 

MrsG.. Sending you lots of Anti-AF vibes .. Keep her away!!!! X 
 
Howdy piya, welcome x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. Tomorrow is testing day! I was actually tempted to run in grocery store, buy a test and test in the ladies room. But I'm holding off. I have to be at work soon. I haven't tested in over 6 months at least. Nervous !!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Got it brought forward to 1st, 2 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: Also got my first MW appt home visit booked for 6th Aug! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw hope all goes well tomorrow MrsG! It's more nerve wracking knowing you have a chance, I didn't think I had any chanceso nearly crapped myself when 2 lines came up lol x


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck tomorrow Mrs G!! 

MrsP - Hooray for moving scan up!!

Welcome Piya!

Not much going on with me. I'm in 2ww and taking my Progesterone. I go tomorrow for my 7dpo bloods. Been a bit down and out so to speak. I have my 1st RE appt on Monday. I am super scared that they will find something else wrong with me. But somewhat excited about a new plan of action.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks snowflake, GL in the 2ww! Hope the progesterone does the trick x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck MrsG really hoping this is your time.


----------



## mk8

Good luck Mrsg!!!!!!

Pia- welcome.

Mrsp- all good Hun?

Snowflake- good luck with your appointment. Keep us posted.

Cupcake- how are ya?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm ok thanks for asking MK, just wishing this cold would sod off! Knocked me sick earlier as got sinus pain, headache & sore teeth! :rofl: How's you? x


----------



## mk8

Mrsg- test day right? Good luck!!!!!

Mrsp- power through Hun!!!! 

As for me, feeling a bit blah abOut things. Seeing fs today to discuss low Amh and his views. Thinking of going to a local Chinese herbalist/acupuncture too- much cheaper than the fancy name ones in the city!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've heard good reports about Chinese herbalists. GL!

Looking forward to you testing MrsG!

x


----------



## MrsG2010

bfn :(


----------



## mk8

Might be too early mrs g- stay hopeful!


----------



## aleja

Awwww MrsG:shrug: technically you still have a few days as its only 13 diui..
Give it a couple of days but I can understand the horrible feeling of seeing a bfn (especially after 6 mths)


----------



## MrsG2010

Today is 14 and 15 dpiui.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: so sorry MrsG x


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the BFN Mrs G. Thinking of you!


----------



## mk8

Morning girls

Mrsg- hope you're doing ok hun. I'm really hoping that this is just a shy bfp waiting to happen. Stay hopeful. 

How is everybody else? 

Just a quick update from me following my fs appt. he said we are unexplained but the lowish Amh may be the cause. I'm 15.14 pmol/l and they like to see over 20. So docs suggested IUI with meds (final f and ovitrelle). We are turning into quite an iui club here.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - so so sorry hon :hugs: Any sign of af yet? Fx'd she stays away...

Snowflake - your FS apt is nearly here! Good luck!

Mk8 - will they be starting you on meds soon? Are you relieved to have a plan of action?! Fx'd this is the little boost you need!

MrsP - sorry you're feeling a bit sick :flower: Hope it passes soon!

Cupcake - how are you these days?

Aleja - :hi:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks broody, I'm starting to feel better though not quite 100% :dance: How's you broody? x


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm fine thanks MrsP! Not long to go til af and then I can start bcp and get this show on the road! :dance: 

Also, have my first acu apt next Thurs. This might seem like a strange question girls but I've never had acu before - what should I wear to the apt or does it matter?! I presume they don't put the needles in through your clothes?! What's the general routine? :wacko:


----------



## mk8

Hi broody, you generally take off the item of clothing if it obstructs where they will put the needles so just wear whatever. How many treatments you getting hun and when in the cycle?


----------



## MrsG2010

hey girls.

broody, I was googling yesterday about acupuncture. I'm interested. Did you ask your doctor about it and what did he/she say?

I hope everyone else is well. AF still has not shown. And honestly I'm kind of pissed about it. It's given me new hope. I looked at my fertility friend account. Back when I was charting, my LP had an average and max of 16 days. 16 days is likely today. (If I ovulated within 48 hours of my trigger shot.) So if by some miracle AF doesn't come today.... I'll use my last test tomorrow morning. 

But that also means if AF does come today or it's BFN tomorrow, I'm just going to be horribly disappointed all over again. :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah MrsG, its a great long LP but means you've got ages to wait, I only had max of 12 days until the last couple of months so it wasnt to bad.

GL with the accupuncture broody! Hope you get the show on the road soon!

x


----------



## mk8

Hang in there mrs g, I know what you mean about getting hope but worrying it might be dashed. The only suggestion I can make is to watch a hilarious movie, take a bubble bath and go to do something fun this weekend with hubster. I'm wishing you lots of luck. Stay hopeful.

As for acupuncture, I tried it 3-4 times at a zita west clinic (for you Londoners I think u know who she is- top fertility midwife). Pricey and stressful as it was a pain to make my appointments. Chg was £80 per session! Ive found a more local one that costs £30 who specialises in fertility acup and she is kinda on my way home. So will try that. I spoke to my fs for his views and he's ok with it. Don't think he believes it works and mentioned the placebo effect. But he said no harm. Where he draws the line is herbal meds.


----------



## GettingBroody

mk8 said:


> Hi broody, you generally take off the item of clothing if it obstructs where they will put the needles so just wear whatever. How many treatments you getting hun and when in the cycle?

Thanks! Dunno how many sessions yet. Will see what he says! There's been a few studies done on the benefits of getting acupuncture done twice on the day of embryo transfer with ivf - just before the eggs are put back and just after - so that's what I'm really interested in. 



MrsG2010 said:


> broody, I was googling yesterday about acupuncture. I'm interested. Did you ask your doctor about it and what did he/she say?

How are you doing hon? Has af showed or are you still in limbo? If you're interested in acu etc you should definitely have a look at the book The Infertilty Cure. There is so much in it! I'm still only about halfway through! :coffee: Theres a big questionnaire at the start of it to help you figure out what parts of your cycle might be out of balance/sync and then there's loads of different tips and stuff that you can do yourself at home to help. For example my period is very light so they recommend a hot water bottle during the first two weeks of cycle to improve circulation and blood flow to the uterus. I'm finding it very interesting...:thumbup:
Edit: forgot to say I didn't ask my doctor about it. Didn't occur to me :shrug:


----------



## GettingBroody

:dohh: Totally forgot to say spotting started today so I'm guessing af will be here tomor and I can start my bcp!:happydance: My cycles seem to be getting shorter though - normally I'm about 29 days but last month and probably this month it seems have been a few days short of that. Not sure what's going on :shrug: Hopefully nothing to worry about!:wacko:


----------



## mk8

Hey Broody

Yay to starting the treatment soon! :) I started spotting too- bah. Kinda not disappointed anymore. Accepted that we prob need some kinda medical intervention. 

I have started reading the infertility cure too! The first bit kinda annoyed me though as I thought it was kinda scaremongering the readers. However, I cant wait to get onto the other sections. I started acupuncture again this weekend too. This time I went to a more local place. I met with the acupuncturist, spoke about how long I had been trying, my cycle length, how many days bleed, diet. She asked if I chart - I dont anymore but previously, my charts were kinda all over the place, which she said suggested hormonal imbalance. She wanted me to do fertility massage, acupuncture and take herbs. I said not to the herbs though as I want to do IUI next month and I have no idea what is in the concoction she mixes. My regular FS was OK with acupuncture and massage but said he drew the line at herbal teas as it isnt regulated and they can put all sorts in it, which I agree. 

In terms of my acupuncture, she put needles in around my tummy, ankles, arm, ears, head. i lay there for half an hr with an infra red lamp on me then another lady gave me a fertility massage (tui na). this involved circling my tummy relatively hard (no pain) in a clockwise motion for around 10 mins, then I turned over and she did my shoulders, back, lower back. It felt v relaxing but I am concerned whether I should have had that done as my period hadnt started yet. I wasnt sure if I should get my tummy massaged just in case I am pregnant next month. I called another clinic today for advice and she said you can do massage and acupuncture at any point in your cycle, but the therapist has to be highly skilled as they would need to work on diff points. 

Anyway, the acupuncturist i had treatment with recommends that i go 2x a week as I dont want to do herbs. This other lady I called said she agreed but accepts some people want to go less due to cost. She said in China, people would do it every day. 

Anyway, the afternoon after I had my treatment, I had v light spotting (red spotting). That was yesterday. Today AF came properly. Recently, I have found that I spot a day or two of dark brown before AF arrives but this time, its more freely flowing. Will be interesting to know how you get on Broody. Good luck! 

Hello to everybody else.


----------



## aleja

Hi girls,
I just got back from a mini-holiday with my two girlfriends. We went to stay in a fancy apartment near the beach. We did a whole lot of eating, relaxing, day trips, and nothing else...it was exactly what I needed! 

MrsG, hope you are well hun. Any news on AF? I am used to my AF being very late and it really does get annoying especially when you know there is no BFP to show for it. 

Mk, oh geez we have all turned into a IUI/ICSI and Acupuncture thread!!!

I think your AMH results must be in a different measurement to the one I received (yours must be a UK scale) as I remember my FS saying anything over 16 is considered high risk for PCOS and overresponding to fertility meds..that is very different to what you were told.

Broody, I think the other ladies described the acu session pretty well. I do suggest wearing something loose though (just in case) For me they don't remove any clothing they just roll up my sleeves/pants. 
Mine they just do the needles and no massage. 
I actually have a session today to see if it will help bring on AF (as so far the Provera hasn't work yet). I am going to the pre/post transfer sessions too


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK, I went for a spa day yesterday, was supposed to have a hot stone massage which I had paid upfront for back in Jan, but knew I wouldn't be able to now I am pregnant but expected a normal massage. Nope! :nope: she said they can't massage at all until 12 weeks :shrug: x


----------



## mk8

Still no af Aleja? Naughty provera! Let's hope it hurries soon. You want mine? My af is heavy and exhausting this time! 

Good to hear you had a nice break Aleja. 

Oh and yes, I'm in the uk so my Amh is on a diff scale. 15pmol/l is around 2.2ng/ml.


----------



## mk8

Hey mrs p. interesting... I guess they don't want to get sued for anything mrsp! 

After consulting the "infertility cure" book, it says massage is ok post o as it helps the luteal phase/progesterone. But once I get my bfp, I won't be getting any massages just in case!


----------



## aleja

Hey Mk yep , no AF despite 7 days of Provera . To be honest I feel like the Provera hasn't done anything at all . Because it is progesterone I thought I'd be getting PMS symptoms and headaches etc but I haven't noticed anything . Hopefully the Acu session will help bring it on. 

Today I visited a close friend who has a 3 month old baby . She was my real-life TTC buddy .. I told her about our woes and IVF but I didn't tell her that I had already had a cycle. I couldn't help but burst into tears . I was very embarrassed but relieved at the same time . I guess I thought I was okay about this whole ordeal but I still find it hard to talk about it (and accept it too of course) .


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, how are you feeling today? I know it's tough but stay strong sweetie. Baby Aleja will be here in no time! I know it. How was your Acu session? Any sign of af? Is it just Acu or are you having cupping/massage too? What did the acupuncturist say? Good luck with cycle 2! 

Hows everyone else?

My fs emailed me yest saying that he's written my iui with injectables treatment plan. Expected but scary. Feels so real! I don't know what it entails yet but someone else is drawing up the costs- lots of £££!


----------



## aleja

thanks Mk,
I am doing better today..its just those fleeting moments of hopelessness that we all feel i guess. 

the Acu was fine but every time i have had a session it has been with a different practitioner..do you have the same person?
I don't know if it makes a difference but they each put the needles in different locations so who knows??
I haven't tried the cupping but I was thinking of going to some massages. My real life TTC buddy went to a series of massages to help her body prepare for conception...not sure if it helped but it couldn't hurt either way. 

So far no AF but I am feeling a bit PMSish today.. hopefully this week...in hindsight I should have just taken the provera at the time that the FS told me (CD 22). Too late now. I was stubborn and now here I am waiting again:dohh:


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Aleja. Waiting is the worst. Af showed here on Sunday. 17 day lp. I spoke briefly with nurse yesterday and let her know we were skipping this cycle. Time and money reasons. She said that was fine and that there is no advantage or disadvantage to doing them continuously. 

For when i go back She said bc of my lining (7.4) they are halving my clomid to 25 mg. After we hung up i got to thinking I didn't like it. What do you guys think? At 50mg I got 3 follicles but no bfp. I don't want to be less aggressive. I want to ask if I can stay at 50 and do anything for the lining. ??


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

I have been stalking your thread for more than six months and I have decided now to reply. I hope it isn't too late to join you. In fact I am familiar with the story of each one of you...

I am 35 and have been trying for baby no.1 for about a year, this is cycle no.13 for us. I was stressed since the very beginning and this doesn't help at all. The disappointment of each unsuccessful cycle adds up and I think that I don't need to mention anything else about what I am feeling since all of you know it. It doesn't help that all of my friends are either mothers or pregnant and have no one in real life to talk about what I am going through. My friend with whom we started ttc together fell pregnant in the first cycle and now has a four-month old baby boy.

I have been to my ob/gyn a number of times during the past months. I had an hsg recently which was perfect. DH had an SA. It was normal, although some of his values have a lot of room for improvement. Three doctors said that his sperm is fertile. They found, though, a bacterial infection in his sperm for which he had a treatment. I have a polyp in my endometrial lining, but my doctor believes that this doesn't affect conception. I am worried about it and have decided if I don't have a bfp till September I will have it removed. 

I apologize for the long post...

PS: MrsG..Doctors here (Greece) prescribe an additional pill when a lady is taking chlomid. It is called cyclacur. Half of the pills are light estrogens ( which help with the lining and thin the cervical mucus) and half of it are progesterone. This is usually given for ladies with irregular cycles, but if you only take the estrogen pills you can help your lining without any effects on your cycle. I actually took the estrogens for the first time this cycle to help thin my cm...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah MK my MIL said the same thing. I got a supposed manicure and pedicure instead, but all she did was file and polish my nails, spent a matter of seconds filing my feet but that was it! No lotions or potions or anything, I feel really ripped off. My MIL thinks maybe they just can&#8217;t use anything on a pregnant woman in the first tri just in case. 

Re your IUI, how come you&#8217;re not getting it on the NHS?!

Aw Aleja, sorry you got upset, but don&#8217;t be embarrassed about it, it&#8217;s not surprising after all you&#8217;re going through. Hope AF comes soon. 

Sorry AF got you MrsG :hugs: The clomid is a toughie &#8211; when I saw my FS in April I said I was relieved I was being scanned again to check my lining is ok. He said even if it wasn&#8217;t there was nothing I could do as I need the clomid! :shrug: What figure should the lining be? I don&#8217;t know what mine was, but I know that even on the 8th month of clomid it was great which was a relief.

Welcome Brassy! Can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve been stalking for 6 months! :rofl: Hope you get your BFP soon.

x


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP - I know exactly how you feel but better safe than sorry I guess! 

Mk8 - very exciting to hear your plan is drawn up! When do you start?

MrsG - so so sorry to hear af arrived hon :hugs: I think taking a month off is a good idea - LTTTC is all-consuming and it's good to try and take a mental break if you can. I'm not sure about the clomid but acupuncture might help your lining?

Brassy - welcome! :howdy: So sorry to hear you're having a hard time of it. When we were still undiagnosed I found it quite hard to talk to friends outside of here about what was going on. A few people knew we were ttc and we would talk about it every now and then but I never knew quite what to say - usually ended up reassuring them that I wasn't worried and that it would happen when the time was right :shrug: Then as soon as we had a diagnosis and knew we would be starting on ICSI I wanted to talk about it all the time!!! I don't find it the slightest bit awkward now and I love having "real-life" (!) friends to talk to! Maybe it's just easier when there's an actual plan to discuss and you're not just passing platitudes back and forth... Anyway, hope your ttc journey ends with a bfp really soon!

Aleja - sorry you had a low day hon :hugs: Very glad you're feeling better today. Sometimes it helps to just let it all out :cry: I was a bit like that on Sunday - started to stress that ICSI was too much like playing God and taking over from nature and that maybe we shouldn't be doing it at all! - not in a religious sense but I was worrying about the drs choosing what they thought were the strongest sperm instead of natural selection where the fastest/strongest/best sperm gets to the egg first... Seems to have been mostly PMS talking though cos I'm fine now, worries have shrunk down to normal size instead of freaking-out proportions!! I even knew it was mostly PMS at the time but knowing it logically doesn't seem to help emotionally!!:wacko:

So, in other news, started on bcp yesterday! :dance: The ball is finally rolling! Was feeling too miserable, crampy and cranky to be excited yesterday but all that PMS stuff has eased off today so I have the energy to be happy about it!! I definitely won't miss the emotional craziness that hits me with af - I had none of that when I was on bcp, it'll be nice to have a month off! (before the injections and possibly totally craziness sets in!) And no ov pains to look forward to this month either! Yay! Although I'm sure when I'm on stimms they'll be seriously sore :wacko: Ah well, it'll be worth it! The nurse is due to ring me today with my schedule for injections etc


----------



## aleja

Yay Broody its finally going to happen!!!!! and you are going on holidays soon aren't you? it will be nice to just relax and enjoy yourself before your ICSI/new part-time job starts!

Hi brassy:flower: thanks for stalking us for so long! I am glad you feel you can join us. We are really a nice bunch I think (and a bit neurotic at times too:haha:!)
I am like you, I don't feel that anyone in my real life can really understand the angst that happened to me over the last 12 months. It has been so tough at times but I feel so much better when I have a plan in place. 
GL and I really hope you get your natural BFP by September

I have never heard of that pill with the estrogen/progesterone ..that sounds like a good solution to the Clomid problem

MrsG, that is an interesting point about lessening clomid due to lining...you would think they can give you something to supplement your hormones rather than changing the protocol. Other than that, a break between cycles is a good idea so you can get mentally ready again. 

Mk, when do you expect to get your injections started?

MrsP it sounds like you are pampering yourself my dear! enjoy :kiss:


----------



## MrsG2010

mk - When do you expect your iui cycle will start? 

Hi Brassy, Glad to have you join us. I have the same problem. My 2 friends who I talk to about everything both have children already.

getting broody, glad you are moving forward! I'm excited for you!

mrsp sorry for the lame spa treatments haha. I need a spa day myself. Maybe I'll set that up. 

My DH and I are in a wedding in middle of August. A family wedding out of town. DH had mentioned to his parents that we were going to the dr. and hopefully we'd have some good news to share when we got there. Of course, we don't. So that's a little tough to take. I'm sure most people may realize we are having trouble even if we haven't said anything. Unless a miracle happens in this cycle. Never know I guess. 

Im going to call the nurse and ask her about the 25 mg Clomid vs 50 mg of Clomid and some estrogen. I wasn't given the option.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Thought i'd say hi, sounds like everyone's been busy.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry girls. I've been missing for a few days. I had the stomach flu over the weekend. Blech! And then I had my RE appt on Monday. Things went well. They are recommending IUI with Femara, estrogen bloods, mid-cycle ultrasound, and a trigger shot called Ovidrel. All in all, I am adjusting to the news. I am excited and nervous about it all at the same time.

Brassy - Welcome! I'm a newbie too. I just joined these ladies. I too feel ya about no one understanding. It is sooo hard. All of my cousins got PG within 3 months. Must be nice!

MrsG - I just did 4 cycles of Clomid. The RE is taking me off Clomid (and putting me on Femara) due to my lining being too thin (4.7mm!! Eeek!!) and due to my CM being less than desirable. She felt it was not the right drug for me personally. She said 15% of woman get a thinned lining from the Clomid and I just happen to fall into that category. Yours isn't really that bad at all. It is right on the cusp - I believe it's supposed to be 8mm. You can take estrogen to help in the beginning of your cycle. If you take Progesterone or do a HCG shot that would help your lining as well after OV. Last month, I didn't have my lining monitored so I don't know what it was but I drank 1 cup of 100% pure Pomegranate Juice CD1-OV because I read that is supposed to help as well. I'm gonna try it again this cycle. I had to mix it with OJ and some Soda Water so I could get it down. I don't like the taste of it. 

MrsP - Jealous of your mani-pedi even if it wasn't what you were expecting. I think as soon as AF arrives - I'll be making a massage appt around OV time to calm me. 

Broody - Hooray for feeling better today! I bet you are getting so excited!

Aleja - Has AF arrived yet?

I'm waiting on AF myself. Should be here Friday. Then I call to get some Estrogen bloods done and a schedule letting me know when I have to be at the RE and for what.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Aleja - How are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling more positive about things. I am really confident that every one of us will get our BFPs. How we will get it, I don't know, but I know we will all get there. With regards to acupuncture, I have the same acupuncturist that works on me now. I think it is helpful having the same person as they understand your case and appreciate what has been done before so that it is more tailored. But who knows in reality right? I have a mixed treatment right now- mix of acupuncture (sometimes just front, sometimes back and front), cupping (on back sometimes) and massage (front and back - on the front it is a firm massage on my tummy). I have only had two sessions so far. The acupuncturist recommends that I got twice a week (because I dont want to take herbs). I go for 1hr-1.5hrs per session. She said I have yin deficiency and my organs are weak. So she wants to build up my strength. I am very tense and the masseuse (who isnt always the same) asked a lot about my work, stress levels etc. I asked if I should go in the TWW and they said yes. I pressed whether I should get massage during the TWW in case I am pregnant and the masseuse then said I can but the acupuncturist will look at my chart to see if there is a temp shift (ie proof of ovulation) and if so, she would tell the masseuse to not massage certain pressure points. Just in case, I do not want to go for massage in the final week of the TWW (ie post potential implantation). I want to delve a bit more into this with the acupuncurist though. 

Has AF arrived Aleja?

MrsG - Sorry AF arrived. 17 day LP. WOW! Did you also take progesterone? What is your typical LP? Are you getting your IUI done on the NHS? Remind me, have you tried clomid on its own (ie without IUI)? If so, how many cycles? For me, I found I had much lighter periods on Clomid so suspect I may have had lining issues. Clomid was prescribed to me by my GP and the NHS FS said she was v shocked that he prescribed 6 months unmonitored. No more for me she said. My private FS also said no to clomid, but not sure if because he doesnt believe in it or cos I have taken 6 months worth already. All I know is that he suggested I take injectables and I am not sure why that is. I have heard that Femara is a great alternative to Clomid when there are thin lining issues. Perhaps you can discuss more with your doctor? Good luck with the next step and hope you manage to find a way to relax a bit. 

Hi Brassy! Welcome! Hope you like it here. I know what you mean about about feeling stressed from the start. In hindsight, I wish I had chilled myself at the start. Especially now that I have found that there seems to be nothing wrong (though I have low AMH but the doc said I am def ovulating so that should not be an issue). Now I go to an acupuncturist, I have been told that I need a lot of nourishing in terms of my major organs- kidney, liver, spleen etc. Acupuncturist said that can cause hormonal imbalances. This does make sense as my periods have been light since TTC... maybe this was all stress related. So whilst I know it is very tough Brassy, try to find a way to relax. (And let us know when you work out how!) With regards to the polyp in your lining- where? submucosal? intramural? how many docs opinions have you had? 
Welcome again. 

MrsP- how are you doing honey with your pretty fingers and toes :)

Broody- yay to starting BCP! What is the treatment plan exactly hun? How are you feeling now? This is super exciting. COME ON BFP!

Cupcake - how are you doing? Whats your next plan of action?

Hey Snowflake!

Hello to the rest of you ladies checking in.

As for me, I am in acupuncture land. I had acupuncture (front and back of body), cupping and massage today - all in 1hr 30 mins. is it helping? Who knows! Worth a shot. I find my acupuncturist doesnt explain a whole deal to me. I ask and she answers etc but she isnt very forthcoming with info. Perhaps because I am Chinese too and she assumes i would just know (which of course i dont!) But her shop has been around for years and its super busy, plus she specialises in fertility so thought Id give it a shot. IUI doesnt start until my next cycle. I got AF over the weekend so i am taking this cycle to "get my body into a good shape". This includes acupuncture, eating well, sleeping well (which I am kinda failing at) and doing yoga (not that I have started- Ha!) and to generally stay chilled (so far doing OK). I am not sure if I will cont with the acupuncture during IUI. Given I am on meds I am not too sure if I want to mix the two schools of thought, especially as my acupuncturist is going quite gung ho with my treatment plan (ie twice a week with fertility massage). I might discuss with her later this cycle and see what she suggests that take it from there.


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - I know what you mean about having no good news to share with dh's parents. There are a few people who know our schedule for ivf - I kinda dread having to tell them the bad news if it doesn't work. Gotta keep positive though I suppose! Fx'd!

Snowflake - good luck with your new meds! Hope they do the trick for you!

Cupcake - :hi: How are you doing?!

Mk8 - wow, sounds like you've a lot going on at the acupuncturists!! Fx'd it'll give your system the boost it needs!

Aleja - any sign of the missing :witch:?! Yeah, I'm going on hols from 4th -18th Aug so that should help this part of the process pass quickly. Staying on bcp til the day after I get back and then starting on my down-reg injections that evening. Continue those injections for about 10 days and then go for my down-reg scan on the 30th when they'll decide if I'm ready to start on stimming injections. All going well egg collection will be sometime around the 11th Sept... I'm only going back to work (teaching) on the 29th after the summer hols so the timing is less than ideal really cos it'll be very unsettling for the kids. Still, can't be helped! :shrug: I've told my principal what's going on and he's very understanding so that's good.:thumbup:


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm good thanks mk8 and Broody. On my summer break at the monent and getting ready to go to Portugal in a few weeks. Not having any reflexology until the end of August so realky taking a break. We have the FS ob tge 1st and not sure what i want to be our next plan if action. Do i want to wait till the end of rge year or get stuck into another round of IUI sooner rather than later. Or should we move onto IVF. Chances of it working are higher under 35 and i'm 33 later this year. I just don't know where i'm at. The whole TTC thing is driving ne crazy, i said to hubby i wanted us to stop trying if i wasn't pregnant by the end of the year, i'm not sure i meant it. I said i'd want to ho on the pill as otherwise we still would be trying and i'd still have hope. I know thats crazy as i've been off contraception for about 20 months so i know it's highly unlikely i'd get pregnant. I just want anormal life abd relationship that doesn't revolve around TTC. I want a baby more than anything but i feel like i'm lising my mind.


----------



## brassy

Hello again ladies! Thanks for welcoming me here...This thread feels really friendly indeed...

MK8: I have asked three doctors about my polyp which is in this endometrium, I am not familiar with the other terms I am afraid...One dr said that there is no way that a woman could conceive with a polyp (this is def not true I have seen it happening in real life and in this forum), the other (my dr for more than a decade) was not sure about it, and my current dr said that it doesn't affect conception. So I am a bit confused myself...:wacko:

I am, too, in accupuncture land. I have been having weekly sessions for the last three months. During this past cycle I also took some herbs :coffee: (horrid taste...:growlmad:). I was told that I have spleen and liver issues, too. I was told to massage my belly every night, to avoid all cold drinks and food and to never expose my belly in the cold...which at the moment is really difficult to do since we are constantly having mini-heatwaves here...I was really enthusiastic about accupuncture in the beggining, but I have started losing faith after all this time and all the money spent...

I am currently reading two books about fertility and I will share with you ladies anything interesting I find there...:flower:


----------



## brassy

cupcakesarah said:


> The whole TTC thing is driving ne crazy, i said to hubby i wanted us to stop trying if i wasn't pregnant by the end of the year, i'm not sure i meant it. I said i'd want to ho on the pill as otherwise we still would be trying and i'd still have hope. I know thats crazy as i've been off contraception for about 20 months so i know it's highly unlikely i'd get pregnant. I just want anormal life abd relationship that doesn't revolve around TTC. I want a baby more than anything but i feel like i'm lising my mind.

I feel exactly the same some times. Usually when I get AF. I have told DH a number of times that I want to quit trying, but then when ov is approaching there is always new hope emerging from somewhere and we do try again...


----------



## aleja

ahhh gals.....

hey cupcake, good to hear from you. It sounds like you have some tough decisions to make. I totally hear you about wanting to have a normal sane life vs wanting to be a mummy. I am not sure how you will decide this, as well as working out which treatment plan is better. The stats certainly favour IVF over IUI when you are 33 but the reality is that IVF is no walk in the park. Its very hard emotionally and physically on your poor ovaries..but i guess emotionally it is not very different to doing the IUI as basically we put all our hopes and dreams into these treatments and when it doesn't work gosh its HARD!!!!

MK, you certainly are in Acupuncture-land! Perhaps all the body-mind therapy will help with natural TTC this month..you never know!!
I wish I had the same practitioner each session as I feel it is a disadvantage having to get used different styles every time I go. 

Broody, its nice you are getting the break before you hit the big guns:gun:
its a shame you will be back at school during the stims but hey i guess it gives you less time to obsess!

Hello snowflakes, brassy, and other ladies...

Sarah, if you are out there, hello and hope you are well:hugs:

And guess what ? NO AF YET:hissy:


----------



## mk8

Hi broody, erm, what exactly is down reg?

Hi cupcake, I totally empathise with your feelings and hope you're not feeling too blue. My friend who tried for 5 yrs and eventually got her lovely baby girl on her second ivf cycle said to me: "never give up". I agree and want to pass that to you. You're 32 and lots of women have kids post 40. So 8 yrs of trying! But I'm sure you will be less than that. You're both unexplained right? How are your cycles and progesterone levels as well as sa nos? What kind of iui did you do? Clomid? Injectables? Have you discussed with the doc his thoughts on why it didn't work? My doc suggests iui 3 times in a row so perhaps consider more iui before ivf. Agree that at least a month off sounds good though hun. Are you still going out enjoying life, exercising etc? 

Hi brassy. Ahhh you too are in acupuncture land. Weekly acup and daily massage- is that even during af and the tww? Have you notice any diff at all?


----------



## GettingBroody

Went for my first acupuncture yesterday! Found him very thorough. Also there was a big notice board in the waiting room covered with photos of babies which I liked!:thumbup: He said my main areas I need help with are spleen deficiency, blood deficiency and blood stasis. Wants me to go once a week. Not sure if he'll up that once ivf is closer. Gave me herb capsules to take (2 capsules, 3 times a day) but said its completely up to myself whether I want to continue taking them once I start on the ivf meds. He said there's nothing wrong with taking both but that most FS don't like you to because they don't know enough about them. Not sure what I'll do yet but will possibly stop once I start on injections...

Mk8, down reg-ing is where they suppress your ovaries for a cycle or so before stimulating them for ivf. It's like clearing everything out and giving your reproductive system a total rest before it has to work hard to produce all those extra follicles. The acupuncturist yesterday compared it to letting a field go fallow for a while before replanting it. In my head I always imagine pushing a beach ball under the water - the deeper down you push it the higher it'll bounce up when you let it go! Hope that makes a bit of sense!!

Cupcake, I totally get what you mean about wanting to quit. Not sure how many times I will be prepared to go through this whole ivf thing. Sometimes I just want my old non-ttc life back :shrug:

Aleja, wow you must be getting very frustrated at this stage :hugs:

Brassy - that is very confusing about the 3 doctors having totally different opinions on the polyp!:wacko: Would removing it be a big operation?


----------



## brassy

Hello everyone!

Mk8- my accupuncturist always puts needles on my belly regardless where in my cycle I am. I will ask next time if it is ok to do after ovulation. The same regards the massage, which is very light though. I am reading right now the book "making babies" which has instructions for massage for the different parts of our cycle, and the most intense is that before ovulation. But even after ovulation it says that light massage is beneficial...

Broody - Removing the polyp would be done through hysteroscopy and D&C which would be under general anaesthesia. It is not a difficult procedure and hysteroscopy allows them to review the inside of the uterus and perhaps detect issues which might have not appeared in the hsg. It is expensive but I am mainly worried about scar tissue that could form after the D&C... However, I think that I will do it in September cause I think that the benefits are more important than any potential side effects...

Aleja I hope you get AF soon...How about a visit to your accupuncture center? The waiting must be really frustrating..

I hope everyone else is doing well...


----------



## snowflakes120

You guys are really making me want to do Accu. I looked up a place here that is board-certified and does fertility related issues. It's $150 for the 1st appt and then each appt after is $75. How are these prices? Are they low, high or pretty fair? They also do fertility massages for an hour for $75... Hmmmm. I have heard it will help with lining issues which I have... I just may try it. Why not I'm spending a ton of money anyways...

Just awaiting AF. She was supposed to be here today but she's a no show. Hopefully tomorrow. I don't understand why it takes her so long to come visit after stopping the Progesterone. It's really annoying!


----------



## brassy

Snowflakes, although I live in a different country I think that the prices compared to our prices look ok. Accupuncture is very relaxing and althought not that many studies have been published regarding its effects on fertility, I think that the few that have been done show that it works.

Mk8, you asked if I have seen an improvement and I forgot to reply. My gerd which was really bad and was caused by ttc stress is much-much better, which is very important for my sanity (it was horrible for a few months) and I see instant improvement in my sinusitis.

Regarding the fertility issues, I don't know. THE improvement for me would be to fall pregnant. However, my pms is getting better and my periods (sorry tmi) are having less spotting and clots, both of which in TCM are considered qi (chi) -energy issues...


----------



## GettingBroody

Snow - my first visit was &#8364;60 and after that it's &#8364;50. According to xe that's $74 & $62 which makes your first appointment sound a bit expensive alright. But since it's only a once off payment I guess it's survivable! I also paid &#8364;20 for the herbs. Acupuncture is the one thing I can actually claim back from my health insurance :thumbup: Since it doesn't cover any of the ivf itself it's good to know we'll be getting a small bit back at least!

My prescription arrived yesterday for all the meds myself and dh will take during the ivf :dance: It's a really long prescription! :wacko: Makes me very glad that this is one area where our government have actually stepped up to the plate in terms of ivf. We just pay the first &#8364;130 and the rest is covered by the health service :D

Lovely sunny day here for a change (it's been the most dreary summer!:rain:) Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Just a quick one..

Broody I wouldnt recommend taking any herbs during a Stim cycle they could cause a contraindication with the IvF meds.. I would even be cautious of taking herbs at the same time as the BCP. What herbs did they give you?
I don't mean to scare you hun but as you said there isn't enough research on the impact of herbs with IvF and my naturopath said to me not to take the risk 

Ps AF!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Brassy - So glad you said it's relaxing. That is just what I need!! 

Broody - Thanks for the price comparison!

Looks like we'll be cycle buddies Aleja! Boo to both of us with AF!

I went ahead and made an appt with another place I found that I liked better - plus, it was cheaper! She specializes in fertility as well. I put a call in for pricing but the website says it ranges from $70 to $120. So it seems more reasonable. I go 8/2 after work and am excited to see how I do with it. I also need it to calm me down a bit. So it sounds relaxing and will hopefully bring my nerves down a bit too. 

I'm off to Yoga in a few hours as well. 

Great job on the Opening Ceremonies. I really enjoyed watching them last night!! Hooray for Olympics!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for the BCP broody! 

MrsG, I really do think you should give yourself a good pamper. Relaxation is the key hun!

Hi cupcake :wave: Don&#8217;t think so negative about it happening naturally hun! I know I was on clomid but had been off the pill over 2 years and I still got my BFP without IUI or IVF! :thumbup: RE you losing your mind, I felt exactly the same until I went on holiday then decided not to give a damn and enjoy life without kids. We had another holiday planned, I was going to get another tattoo, then BAM it happened. I really think the stress does us no favours.

Snowflakes, great news about the IUI! Thanks for your comments about the opening ceremony, I have to say watching it last night made me very emotional (pregnancy hormones perhaps!) patriotic and proud of my country :thumbup:

I&#8217;m fine thank you MK, though my pretty hands and toes lasted all of 48hours before I took the varnish off as they ended up a right mess! GL with the accu!

Brassy I love your avatar hun.

Sorry AF got you Aleja :hugs: 

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Expecting af today, had all the usual signs so i'm joining you Aleja.


----------



## brassy

cupcakesarah said:


> Expecting af today, had all the usual signs so i'm joining you Aleja.

Sorry for AF cupcake...I have all my pms symptoms, expecting AF on Wednesday...:-( I had great expectations for this cycle...

Aleja, this means that you are getting closer to your transfer, this would be in August, isn't that right?

Hope everyone else is doing well...:flower:


----------



## aleja

hi gals, are we all in synch or something with AF??:haha:

mrsP, I wasn't upset at all about AF arriving.quite the opposite i just wanted her to arrive so I can get on with my first Clomid/FET cycle. 
I've just taken my 3rd clomid pill..unfortunately it got crushed when I was taking it out so hopefully this hasn't had an impact..i managed to get it all in my mouth even though it was all in small pieces.Yikes!

brassy, yes hopefully i will be having my first frozen transfer in August. I've been waiting since April so it's been a long time coming:coffee:

I didn't watch the opening ceremony but I saw the highlights. I loved the torch lighting but I still need to watch the clip of the Queen jumping out of the helicopter. I wish I was in London right now:blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja my clomid pill broke up the month I got my BFP! :thumbup: Lol yes sometimes it is the case of being happy when AF comes! Yay for the :witch:

x


----------



## mk8

hi girls

quick hello! im loving the olympics right now. 

so im temping and back to the opks this month- my acupuncturist wanted me to. 

back to the tv for more sports. you all seem to be doing ok so great. aleja- hurrah for af.


----------



## snowflakes120

Looks like IUI #1 may be cancelled. My estrogen bloods came back as elevated today. They are saying it could be a cyst or my levels are just raised (didn't get a reason why). I have to go in for an Ultrasound tomorrow to see if there's a cyst. I am guess most likely from the Clomid last cycle. So we will see. If it is it seems they make you sit out a cycle. Boo.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw snowflake, so sorry it looks like they might be cancelling :hugs: Best of luck with your scan. If they don't find a cyst will you be able to go ahead or are your levels just too high? That's so disappointing for you :-(

Aleja, yay for af!!! That's so funny about yours and MrsPs broken clomid - I think it's a sign!!:haha: When do you go in for scan/bloodwork/whatever else they must do during a FET? The herbs I'm on are called Liu Wei Di Huang Wan. They just seem to be a general overall health mix. I only have enough for another 9-10 days so I think I will probably finish them out and then not get any more. I asked the FS nurse if I could take travel meds while on bcp (I get sooo seasick :sick:) and she said yes without even asking me the name of them so they don't seem to be too concerned about what I take at this point. Once I start the injections I think I'll be too nervous to even take a paracetemol!!

Brassy and Cupcake - sorry af seems to be on the way :hugs:

Mk8 - back to temping and opks! You're going to be busy! I'm enjoying the Olympics too, was glued to the swimming last night!

MrsP - how are you hon? Any pg symptoms to share?!


----------



## aleja

Hey girls
MrsP I will take the crushed clomid as a good sign then! I must say I haven't had any symptoms from the clomid. I'm not sure what I was expecting but I thought I'd have a headache or something ! 

Snow good luck with the US today I hope they don't find anything worrisome . A cancelled cycle is so disappointing . Sigh 

Yep I'm glued to the box right now.. The Aussie swimmers who usually do really well are falling short and copping lots of flack in the media . My gosh the pressure !

Broody I have to go for bloods next Monday and probably ultrasound next week sometime. I am praying the clomid is going to help this cycle as I'm not sure how I would cope with another cancelled cycle 

It's good that the FN don't mind you taking meds during BCP . During the Stim cycle they let you take normal Paracetemol but not anything stronger . Of course hopefully you won't need anything at all !


----------



## brassy

Snowflakes, I hope that they find no cyst and that everything proceeds as scheduled...How are you finding yoga? My acupuncturist suggested that I started yoga, but it's not feasible right now...

Aleja, I really hope this is your cycle. Have you read that frozen embies result in elevated pregnancy rates? There were some studies conducted showing that ivf cycles with frozen embryos had more chances of success cause frozen embryos that have survived the freezing process are more viable. I read somewhere that they said if women asked for all the embryos to be frozen first they would be more successful...

How is everyone else?

AFM: I think AF will be here tomorrow, I've had all the symptoms, although much lighter this time. I think this is due to the herbs I took and the fact that my acupucturist was more aggressive during my last treatment. Some of the needles hit some nerves and I really felt them....

As a general question, have any of you considered the mini ivf procedure? This is when they take only the one egg you produce and have it fertilized. A friend of mine had ivf when she was 42 and was really against taking any medication. She would go once every month and they would take her one eggie. After 6 months when they had 6 eggs they had them fertilized, not through icsi, but through standard ivf. Four where fertilized, two made them to her uterus and she had one perfect baby. She only had that injection before ovulation and took no other pills. I was thinking that this sounds like a more 'natural' approach, and I would consider that if I needed to have ivf....but on the other hand six months is a long time to wait...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry snowflake. If it is a cyst then it's likely to be very small if you've only just started the clomid as they take a while to grow. They discovered my cyst on my first clomid cycle & could tell by the size it had been there a while. 

Aleja I got mood swings & the odd hot flash but not every cycle, good news you've no symptoms so far!

Broody, I never got any early pg symptoms & nothing before my BFP. But now I have bloatedness, tiredness, insomnia, just generally feeling icky. But it's not bad at all. I've had a few sickly feelings but wouldn't say it's MS yet. Hope I'll be one of the lucky ones & not get it :haha: swollen boobies too. 

Hi MK!

Scan day tomorrow! :yipee: x


----------



## snowflakes120

MrsP - Hooray for scan day tomorrow!

Brassy - I love Yoga! I need to get a bit better. I still don't know all the moves and sometimes am looking around at others for direction! But I still enjoy it.

Aleja - I didn't get any symptoms from the Clomid either. I was expecting it to be horrible. But I felt completely fine on it.

Broody - Are you going a vaca soon? If so, where to?

It was a cyst - RE said it's totally common after a few cycles of Clomid (I did 4 rounds). It must have popped up last cycle. So there you have it. No meds (or IUI )this cycle for me as it can make them bigger. So its all cancelled. It should just resolve itself on it's own. We can still TTC but it's gonna be an all natural cycle. Boo. Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## wantingmore33

I too had chemical pregnancy is was very painful. I am not trying four years later. So far it has been three months of trying and I am hopeful every month. I always dreamed of having a large family and I feel I am running out of time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Aaaaaagh! Just typed a big long reply and then clicked on Previous Thread by accident and lost it all!! :brat: So, here goes again....!

Wanting - :hi: Welcome! So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Aleja - that's great that you're not getting any side effects from the clomid. Good luck on Monday!

Brassy - I've never heard of that type of ivf. I presume they freeze the egg every month? I wonder if it works out cheaper/more expensive... You'd save on the meds but there'd be six egg retrieval surgeries involved (unless there's a less invasive way of retrieving a single egg?) Plus I presume you'd have to go in for bloodwork/scans to make sure they didn't miss the egg. Seems to me like it wouldn't be long adding up!:wacko: (or I could be totally wrong and it could work out way cheaper :haha:) I definitely wouldn't enjoy the six month process either - that's a loooong time!!:coffee:

MrsP - fx'd ms skips you by! Tiredness and insomnia together sound like a total pain :sleep: Enjoy your scan today - bring us back a picture!! :D

Snowflake - aw honey :hugs: I'm so sorry your IUI was cancelled. How are you feeling? Yeah we're off on hols on Saturday - going to France for 2 weeks :dance:

Afm, going for 2nd acu today. Handed the prescription for all my meds into the chemist today. Gonna ole it the day I get home from hols :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Next in line to go in & I'm so scared :( x


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you Mrsp!

Broody - Sooooooo insanely jealous of your 2 week trip to France!! OMG!! I am just green with envy!! I am doing well. Actually, I am feeling quite relieved to tell you the truth. I think emotionally I could really use this cycle off. Help me to get all the stress/anxiety put away and start next cycle positive. Don't get me wrong, I'm kinda sad too but am more content with the current outcome.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Drumroll please.......

Meet Baby P, measuring 7 weeks 2 days, strong heartbeat, and only 1 bambino! Got another scan in 2 weeks :)

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0632.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats MrsP!! Love it!! Baby P looks like a mummy!! hehe!! So happy for you!!


----------



## mk8

YEAH! go baby p!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi BabyP!!! :hi: Fab picture MrsP! You must've been so relieved to see him/her and hear the heartbeat! Great that you're getting another scan so soon!

Snowflake - I totally understand what you mean about having a cycle off. It's great to be able to switch off and not analyse every single tiny twinge. Enjoy the break!


Afm, had my second acu apt yesterday. He asked me to bring both my and dh's results for everything and I think he was quite shocked by the SA. Felt a bit disheartened coming away from it to tell ye the truth. Also I'm not finding it as relaxing as I thought. If anything it's making me more wound up and I'm spending the rest of the day thinking about ivf stuff and wondering if it's going to work whereas for the rest of the week I'm quite good at distracting myself and putting it out of my mind. Does that make sense?:shrug: I get my fix on here in the morning and that has to do me for the day then!:haha: Also, I kinda wish he'd just stick the needles in me and be done but every session seems to be preceded by what feels like a half hour counselling session about how things are going, how I'm feeling etc. He's very nice but I've just never been too comfortable with talking about personal stuff like that except with my close friends (except on here of course!:rofl:) Does anyone else have that experience of acu or is it just me?!:wacko: Ok, mini-rant over now! The good news is he stuck two tiny needles on plasters in my ear and left them there. Said they should help with the travel sickness:thumbup: Just hope they stay on til I get off the boat on the other side!


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsP love the scan picture. Very exciting to see the baby so early on!

Af arrived for me on tuesday, 2 days late, teasing me even though i'd had all the usual signs so i knew deep down that nothing was happening. Went to the clinic yesterday, in September we're having our 2nd round of IUI, instead of clomid this time i am having injections of FSH right up to ovulation, that's going to be fun considering my major panic last time over the trigger shot. OH has to do it for me, but he was very good last time.

Going to really enjoy this month, 2 weeks today we fly to Lisbon, spend a few days there then go down to the Algarve, can't wait i really need a nice relaxing holiday.


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

Broody- I know what you mean about not necessarily feeling relaxed after Acu - agree its prob more to do with the counselling bit. My reflexologist used to do half hr of chit chat- ages lovely but it just made me think too much. I stopped going as it was always a bit if a rush to get there after work. My acupuncturist just gets in there- tells me to take off clothes, lie down and in go the needles and cupping and then massage! I kinda wish there was a bit more explanation tho so ask questions. don't feel disheartened over the shock re sperm- hey, that's what ivf is for! 

Cupcake- Sorry that af teased you this month. Hope you have a v relaxing holiday and are refreshed when u get back. Hopefully you get your bfp this month, but if not, bring in round 2! Are you taking prigesterone in the tww if your iui too?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Broody we just saw the heartbeat, don't think you get to hear it for quite a number of weeks. But it's amazing watching it beat so fast! Snowflake :rofl: my brother said it looked like the Michelin Man, so mummy-like lol! Cupcake sorry AF arrived :hugs: x


----------



## cupcakesarah

No progesterone.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

Congrats MrsP! That's a lovely photo...

Broody I understand what you are saying about not relaxing during the acu sessions. You need to discuss personal stuff, and not everyone is ok with that. I am fine since there aren't that many people in my everyday life that I can discuss this with, so I actually feel relieved. However, my therapist doesn't ask too much when I don't want to discuss some stuff. 

Cupcake sorry about AF. I had something similar this month. I got AF today, one day late at 16dpo and although I had tested yesterday and got a bfn my hopes started getting up this morning...

I started spotting right before my acu session and got AF right afterwards. Today he massaged my belly and stomach for what it seemed like a long time. He said that I shouldn't worry about having af and see this process as the preparation of my body for a healthy pregnancy. It was actually the first time in months that I didn't cry because of AF. DH came with me today for the first time. He has exactly the opposite, yang excess (heat excess) but my therapist thinks that herbs will work better for Dh and acupuncture isn't really necessary for him. So tomorrow I will go and buy the new herbs for both of us (our kitchen will have again that weird smell for a few days)...

I am hoping that August when we are also going to be away to a lovely island for some holiday will do the trick, although my therapist thinks that swimming in the sea isn't going to be good for my cold uterus but it's good for relaxing...

He also mentioned that according to the traditional chinese medicine theory for ttc couples sex should only happen only around ovulation! Sex is permitted before or after ov as long as the male (sorry tmi) doesn't ejaculate, otherwise it is considered a waste of energy...!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - so sorry af came hon :hugs: Enjoy your holiday and try and switch off from all things ttc and just relax... (way easier said than done I know!) 

mk8 - thanks, glad its not just me! Yeah my acu therapist is really nice too but it just makes my head spin with thoughts for the rest of the day!

Brassy - sorry af arrived for you too :hugs: That's great that dh came to the acu session too. Big :thumbup: for him! What your therapist said about sex in TCM is too funny!:haha: I hope he wasn't advising ye to take up that strategy! I'm really glad you find talking to your acu guy is helping. Do you want to come talk to mine too?!:rofl: I do agree that talking definitely helps, I'd just rather talk to people I know. Your holiday in August sounds lovely - I'm sure the hot sun will counteract the cold sea!


----------



## MrsPTTC

brassy said:


> He also mentioned that according to the traditional chinese medicine theory for ttc couples sex should only happen only around ovulation! Sex is permitted before or after ov as long as the male (sorry tmi) doesn't ejaculate, otherwise it is considered a waste of energy...!!!

:saywhat: Funniest thing I have ever heard! My FS would be furious to hear him say that lol!

x


----------



## aleja

Hi lovely ladies 

Awww mrsP, baby P looks gorgeous ! 

Cupcake it's great to hear you are jumping back into it.. The injections arent so bad really when u get used to them 

Brassy I have heard of mini IvF as my FS is starting a mini IvF clinic at the women's hospital. It's very low cost but because they only extract a couple of eggs most people prefer to pay more for bigger egg numbers 

Broody your Acu guy should just stick to needles and keep his opinion about your dH's SA to himself!!!!I have no idea why he would be concerned when you will be doing ICSI...that is the whole point of it- to overcome male factor issues . 

Snowflakes hope you enjoy your month off 

I must say I am a bit envious about all the upcoming holiday you ladies are having !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cheers Aleja! I would have been having a holiday too but baby P came along! :thumbup: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a very quick post to say I'm heading off on hols today so not sure if I'll get a chance to check in while I'm away. Looking forward to catching up with you all when I get back! 
:hugs: and :dust:

Edit: PS Aleja, I think you'll probably be having your FET while I'm away? Best of luck hon!! Really hope this is it for you!


----------



## brassy

GettingBroody said:


> Hey girls, just a very quick post to say I'm heading off on hols today so not sure if I'll get a chance to check in while I'm away. Looking forward to catching up with you all when I get back!
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Edit: PS Aleja, I think you'll probably be having your FET while I'm away? Best of luck hon!! Really hope this is it for you!

Have a great time Broody!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Enjoy your hols broody! Where you off to? x


----------



## aleja

Thank you Broody ! 
Enjoy your break and get some serious relax time 

I hope you are right about my FET . I have my first BT tomorrow morning and am feeling nervous ..I hope the clomid is working as I can't fathom the idea of another cancelled cycle

MrsG hope you are ok we havent heard from u lately x


----------



## Sarahrn04

Hi Girls, Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing! CONGRATS Mrs. P!!! So happy for you! 


I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist the 23rd. Had my hopes up that my last cycle would have been the one, seeing as "they say" that after a miscarriage, and an HSG women are more likely to get preggo...but alas the witch showed up CD32. Taking this month off in preparation of our switching from my regular OB/GYN to a specialist. Hoping that it won't take long there, and we'll be preggo again and with a bean that will stick! 


Baby dust and good wishes to all!


----------



## aleja

hey Sarah good to hear from you!
yes I have heard that too about after a miscarriage being more fertile than usual but it may take a couple of months though? Regardless at least you are going to get a second opinion with an FS. I have a feeling it will be no time before you have a sticky bean x

hi everyone else ladies! hope you are all well...


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! Haven't checked in awhile. How is everyone?

Broody - I am sure you are enjoying your vacation.

aleja - How did the BT turn out? Everything check out good I assume?

AFM, I ov'd a bit earlier than usual on CD13 so I am now in the TWW. I have done 2 Acu sessions so far. I LOVE it and love the girl. I am so happy that I am going. Been enjoying my all natural cycle. I feel more relaxed about things. Still trying to stay hopeful for a BFP but remain grounded at the same time. My other co-worker - I work in a small dept, there's only 3 of us - announced she's 5 weeks PG and got it the 1st month of TTC (must be nice - I'm on Cycle #15). My other co-worker is 7 months pg. So I am the only one not PG - it's all they talk about everyday. It sucks. They don't know of my TTC issues. Oh well. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies...

second attempt to post this...

Sarah I hope that you won't need the help of the new FS and that you have a BFP pretty soon...
Aleja, any news about the FET?
Snowflakes, I am glad you enjoyed the acu sessions! I can definitely sympathize with you regarding your working space issues. I had exactly the same problem a few months ago when a co-worker at school announced she was pregnant. This was the new topic of discussion during the teaching breaks up until schools closed for the summer towards the end of June. I couldn't stand it either. Before that I saw work as a way to get away from my problem and this was not possible any more. DH insisted that having to deal with this would make me a better person, since I would learn to be happy with other people's happiness. i got used to listening about pregnancy and baby bumps with time but to be honest I am definitely relieved that we are having holidays!

AFM, we are on holidays in a beautiful Greek island (Paros) and we are relaxing a lot. The sea is about 50 meters from our door! I haven't used any opks this cycle, didn't want the pressure, although I know that I either ovulated today or I am ovulating pretty soon. We bded a lot not just for ttc but because we are both more relaxed and enjoying ourselves. We both finished our herbs a few days ago. Their taste was horrible! 

I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## aleja

Oh brassy the Greek islands sounds amazing !!!! I can't think of anything better than lying around and relaxing. And maybe you will come home with a little prize too 

Snowflakes Awww I don't know how you cope with being in the same room as two pregnant ladies it sounds quite hellish ! 
I too am surrounded by pregnancy and now especially babies .. We keep getting invited to our friend's children's 1st baby and I find it soo hard to deal with all these grovelling parents .. This infertility business has really made me become a tough cookie 

Well yes ladies I am having the FET on Friday ! I ended up taking the clomid and a HCG trigger to ovulate . Now I wait to see if the emby thaws . FX


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone :wave: hope you're all well.

Aleja that's brilliant news, I've got everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Only 2 more sleeps then my 2nd scan :) 

x


----------



## mk8

Fingers crossed Aleja!


----------



## brassy

The best of luck Aleja! I am hoping and wishing for a strong embryo for you!!!


----------



## brassy

So, Aleja? How did it go?


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja - hope fri went well. Chillax in the next two weeks!


----------



## mk8

Hi guys, 

How are you all? Man it's been hot here in London. Fantastic! :) It's my 2nd yr wedding anniversary guys. It would have been nice to see a BFP today but alas AF arrived instead. I expected it though- all the signs were there. No tears mind you. Hopeful that I will see my BFP soon. 

AF has been different the past two cycles. No dark brown spotting for the first day or two that I have been getting since TTC. Not sure if the acupuncture has helped or it's just my body changing. 

Did I mention that my IUI is cancelled this cycle? My doc found that my hubby has thalassaemia trait. Doesn't affect his health but if I have it too, then our future baby could be severly ill. So we are going for tests to check that out first. It won't change our TTC plans but it would be good to be aware. In some ways I think it's a good thing. I don't feel ready for IUI just yet. I want to get healthier and feel like I have my body in the best possible shape before I embark on treatment. 

MrsG and Cupcake- how are you doing? What are your next steps. Hope you are both feeling relaxed. 

How is everybody else? Been a while since anybody has posted. Perhaps like me you are trying to cut down on the BnB action as a way to chill out a bit more. Thinking of you all.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals!!

brassy and MK, thank you for your kind thoughts. Well I am PUPO! I had the transfer on Friday. My emby thawed well and reached a full blastocyst stage which is good enough. i did the before/after acupuncture sessions and taking some herb supplements to help with luteal phase. I really don't think I could have done much more (maybe I should have had a full day of rest rather than a few hours, but the FS said this doesn't matter anyway)..so anyways if it's meant to be it will be. If not I try again. I still have 3 embys left so hopefully one will stick!
So far I feel nothing but it's way to early to test anyway.

How is everyone going? where are you all up to in this sometimes thankless journey?

MrsP..i hope your second scan goes very well today. lots of baby dust for you.

MrsG....where are you?????? hope you are ok

MK, yes it has been quiet around here. i have had a few busy social days so I haven't logged on till this morning. Happy 2nd anniversary!
That is bad news about your DH. what is thalassaemia? You must be so relieved that they found it before you guys get your BFP. 
That is a good plan about getting into tiptop shape before the IUI. I really wish I had done this before the ICSI cycle. I guess I had my age as a factor so I wanted to get the stims out of the way ASAP.


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja- our posts crossed. Hurrah to the emby defrosting well. Emby- CLING ON! :) I know its so much easier said than done but try your hardest to chill out and stay happy. My friend has a beautiful girls thanks to frozen embryo transfer. :) Did you need to take any meds Aleja or was it a "simple" put the embryo in and wait n see? 

On the acupuncture, I was wondering when exactly you had it done? My acupuncturist recommends twice a week and (acupuncture with fertility massage ie tummy massage and cupping). The thing is, she still did it during my LP and during AF, which I have read is a no no. She says it is OK but to be sure, I want to avoid it and wondered what your acupuncturist recommends? 

Bets of luck Aleja. Positive thoughts!


----------



## snowflakes120

Aleja - Sounds like everything went perfectly!! FX for you!!

MrsP - Hope the scan went well. 

Mk8 - Glad that you are getting some more tests done and that they caught it. Also good that you have a cycle off to relax yourself a bit. I think this all natural cycle was a blessing in disguise for me - I feel much better about the upcoming IUI - I think it was just too much too soon for me but now I feel good and ready for it. 

Brassy - So glad you posted about your situation - it makes me feel better knowing that others have the same feelings. 

AFM, AF potentially due tomorrow. Before the Progesterone my LP was only 11dpo. So I guess we'll just wait and see if she comes tomorrow. Just not feeling all that confident to tell ya the truth. Also, I wanted ask you girls a question - I am loving the Acu so far - she gave me some herbs to use once AF starts - Do any of you use any of the TCM? She gave me Jia Wei Xiao Yao San (Modified Free Wanderer)... If so, do find that they have helped you?

ETA - Mk8 - My acu only has does the needles - no massage or cupping so far on me. She didn't put any needles or use the heat lamp on my tummy during my 2ww.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!!
Well I got back yesterday from a super relaxing holiday. Other than taking my bcp and vitamins in the mornings I was totally switched off from all things ttc and it was so great to get a break! 

Aleja - congrats on being PUPO!!!! Fx'd this one is getting cosy and settled in for a nine month stay!!

Mk8 - wow, that must have been a bit of a shock for ye but I agree that it's better to be aware of possible complications in advance so u can figure out how best to deal with them. I'm keeping my fx'd that your blood tests come back clear... My acu doesn't use massage either, just needles and herbs. 

MrsP - how was your scan?!

Sarah - good luck with your apt on Thurs!

Brassy - sounds like you had (are still having) a lovely relaxing time! It's definitely good to have a ttc break!

Snowflake - I took herbs but not those ones. Can't remember the name of them now, will check and let you know. Stopped them a few days ago because I am moving on with ivf and I didn't want to be mixing the herbs with my meds just incase...

Afm, I gave myself my first injection today! :happydance: Can't believe it's finally started! I'm on Buserelin and found it fine going in but the site was very red and a bit lumpy for about an hour afterwards. Wasn't sore, just a bit itchy. Totally disappeared now though :thumbup: Alrwady looking forward to doung tomors one, how crazy is that?!!:haha: Ok, must leave you all now and go get some sleep!:sleep: Night night all!!!


----------



## mk8

Well done broody! This is it! Stay positive and hopeful. We are rooting for ya!

Are you doing anything new alongside ivf?


----------



## GettingBroody

Just the acu once a week...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girls :howdy:

Thanks Sarah, hope you get your BFP very soon!

Glad you are enjoying the accu sessions snowflake!

Enjoy Greece Brassy! Hope you get your holiday BFP!

MK what a bummer! :growlmad: What is thalassaemia?

Aleja!!!! PUPO!!! :wohoo: Stick beany stick! When do you test? It wasnt my scan today it was last Wednesday, but thanks anyway. Bambino measured 9 weeks 2 days, everything fine. Will post a photo.

Glad you had a lovely holiday broody and youve started your injections!

So here is baby P. Got my 12 week scan date now  5th Sept! Cant wait! :coffee:

X
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0643.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks MrsP!!! Baby P is looking great!!! Can't believe your 12 week scan is so soon!! 

Aleja - hope everything is ok hon and that you're just staying off here to keep your mind off things during the 2ww... :hugs:

MrsG - hope all is well with you too :hugs: We've definitely been a bit of a quiet bunch lately.


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Welcome back Broody!!! oh wow you are on your way now:thumbup: how long are you on the bruselin for? is this an FSH injection?

MrsP sorry I got your dates wrong:blush: your little P is definitely growing in there. you are almost at the 2nd trimester. it must be an amazing feeling.

MK, my cycle consisted of Clomid for 5 days and a trigger injection to ovulate. Now I am on those pesty progesterone pessaries in the LH. i was supposed to have NO meds but it didn't work out that way due to my inconsistent cycle length. 
The Acu was directly before/after the FET. The lady suggested me going 1 x week + before/after but I couldn't afford it. in the end I just followed the research study which showed Before/after is the most important ones during IVF embryo transfer. 
I am going on Saturday for another session though. She tells me acu during 2ww is fine but not on the belly. 

Snowflakes, I have taken all sorts of herbs during my cycles. Some have been ones for TCM. I find they are great for producing regular cycles and lots of CM. It didn't get my preggers though but that's because we had other male issues. 

Me: I had the WORST DAY EVER at work today. I am absolutely hating the place at the moment! my management are giving me grief and I really can't deal with their shite right now. :growlmad:
on top of that, one of my close work friends announced her pregnancy today. I already knew she was preggers but i was very embarrassed as she came up to me before she announced it to see if I was okay with that:shrug: This work friend has had a lot of TTC issues herself but managed to get there in the end. I am really happy for her but I wish it was my turn to make that kind of announcement.


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on being PUPO Aleja!!! Sorry you're having a rough time at work though :hugs: It will be your turn to be making an announcement very very soon though! :dust: When do you test?

I'm on the buserelin for at least another week and a bit. It's a suppressant so basically just giving the ovaries a chance to rest before starting stimms. Have a scan next Thursday 30th to see how everything is going so hopefully they'll give me the go ahead to start stimming injections then. Estimated egg retrieval is 11th Sept. Been trying to figure out how much time to arrange to take off work for ER - if I know in advance what I'm likely to need it'll be much easier for my principal to arrange a substitute teacher for me but obviously the dates could change at the last minute if they want me to stimm for longer/shorter and also I've no idea how I'll react to the ER - some girls on other threads say they had no pain at all and others say they suffered for days after. My clinic only recommends that you take the actual day of ER off work so not sure if they'd be prepared to give me a certificate for sick leave anyway or would I need to go to my gp...? As I'm sure you can tell, it's got my head in a total spin!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Aleja :hugs2: I hate work too! :grr: Bless your work friend checking you are ok, but what did she expect you to say - NO?! Your turn will come, hopefully in the next couple of weeks! Where are you from again hun? Loving the word "shite" we use that all the time up here, I've never seen it on BnB before :rofl: And yes I know 2nd tri isn't far! :dance:

Thanks Broody, I'm thinking it looks too small, but I think it's cos the FS don't have the same quality machines as the maternity dept, and it was abdominal instead of TV which also makes a difference. It's just hard to believe that in 2-3 weeks it will look like a proper baby with proper sized limbs and head! :wacko:

x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

Aleja, congrats on the FET!!! Hoping to hear some good news from you in a couple of weeks! I am really sorry about your work situation...Hope you feel better soon...As I mentioned in an earlier post I had the same issue last year... 

MK8, I am really sorry about the cancelled iui...Thalassaemia used to be a real problem here in Greece in the past when medicine hadn't adnvanced so much. I was tested when I was 18 and know that I don't carry the trait, but my brother does. Here when both partners carry the trait they do some more intensive screening on the embryo before birth. 

Broody well done on the holidays! I think it was the perfect timing eventually!

MrsP, what a great scan picture!

Snowflakes, how are you feeling honey? I have used several herbs during the past month, but I am not familiar formula you mentioned. I never got them in capsule form, always had the raw herbs which I had to boil and drink...

AFM, we were back a few days ago. We had a lovely time in our holidays. It was relaxing above all. We spend most of this summer renovating our old cottage house which is near the sea, and both felt really tired, so getting away was great. Now we are back in the cottage, and we are going to stay here for another 10 days or so, until I go back to school. There are plenty of things to do here and I am trying to keep myself busy so that I don't think, but I always find time to think....:-s 
I am currectly on the 2nd week of my tww and I only feel the usual pms symptoms... :-(
One more week to wait...


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Brassy Make sure you tell that nasty witch to stay away 
..and your cottage holiday sounds just perfect x

Broody I would plan to have a few days off after ET just on case. At this point it's unknown how you will react to the stims but just in case you need Some rest time . I totally agree about not knowing when to plan for the leave...it's just another annoying thing about this whole ordeal! 

My official Test is Monday but today im feeling AF -ish ..blah


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja I'm keeping everything crossed that it sticks Hun! AF & BFP's can be pretty similar so here's hoping you have good news on Monday :hugs: I have to say I imagine your IVF 2ww is a heck of a lot more frustrating than ours when you are PUPO! :wacko: x


----------



## snowflakes120

Aleja - Best of luck testing Mon. I hope that the herbs she gave me gives me lots of CM - I have always seriously lacked in that dept - its the main reason why I am getting the IUI. I am totally hating work too - just us 3 girls and the 2 of them are PG! Blah!

Brassy - Awesome that you had a great vaca! 

MrsP - Loving the scan! Hooray for arms and legs to swim around in your belly!

Broody - Best of luck these next few weeks. I personally would prolly take the time off - I'm super cautious and like things in place for the "just in case" situations! If you don't need it - relax!

AF arrived for me today. Boooo! I go to the RE 1st thing tomorrow AM to get the estrogen bloods and the ultrasound to make sure that the stupid cyst is gone. It better be - I am beyond ready to start the IUI process!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I'm all caught up and hoping the best for each of you. As for me, AF arrived today after a natural
Cycle. We're going to try iui again, I just don't know if it'll
Be this cycle. So anyway, start of cycle #20. :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Snowflakes & MrsG, sorry AF got you :hugs: FX'd for next cycle. 

Nice to see you back MrsG.

Snowflakes, have you tried drinking grapefruit juice to improve your cm? Or pre-seed/conceive plus lubricant? I also had a cm issue.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lime today, eek! :D x


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - so sorry that af showed :hugs: How are you doing?

Snowflake - :hugs: to you too. How did you get on at the FS?

MrsP - Happy Lime Week!!! :haha:

Aleja - not long to go now. Sending buckets of :dust:

Afm, nothing much to report. Just sticking needles in myself every evening and waiting for my scan on Thurs! :coffee:


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks for support. I wasn't expecting anything else. I
Don't think I'll ever have children. :(


----------



## brassy

Hi ladies...
MrsG, I am really sorry you are feeling down. I wish I could say something to make you feel better. I am feeling down myself today too. I got AF in the morning, a couple of days early...I had a mini meltdown in the morning. Both me and DH where disappointed. This cycle we relaxed, bded a lot didn't think a lot about ttc, and still nothing...

We are still in the cottage and we had visitors this weekend, our best friends and their two years old son. They know our struggles, and they struggled themselves for about three years before having their son. We had a great time, but at times I couldn't help thinking about what we are missing on when I looked at the three of them. We have spend all this money we had saved with DH to fix this place and have worked a lot to make it beautiful. What's the point if we aren't ever going to have children? We have a big garden, but what's the point if we don't have a child to play in it?

Sorry about moaning ladies, it's just one of these days...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw ladies :hug: I know exactly how you feel, dh & I thought it was never gonna happen, especially after so many failed rounds of clomid. But I got there, 22 months & 8 clomid cycles... All I can recommend is relaxing (as crappy as it sounds I used to HATE people saying that) I'm sure it worked & maybe our time was just right :shrug:

Aleja good luck for testing tomorrow, I'm routing for you!

x


----------



## GettingBroody

:dust:Good luck today Aleja!!! Fx'd!!:dust:

MrsG & Brassy - so sorry you are both feeling down. I know nothing I can say will help much so just sending lots of hugs and you know where we are if ye need to rant... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you Aleja! Update when you can!

MrsG & Brassy - HOpe you had great weekend to bring your spirits up. I know I def have lots of hard days where it's difficult to be positive.

Broody - How's the injections going so far?

Mrs P - Yeah for lime!! 

I went to the RE office on Friday. I am all good to go. Cyst was there but was smaller and my estrogen levels came back great so we are doing the IUI with Femara, Ovidrel and Progesterone. I am quite excited! I really hope it works! I am kinda annoyed today because I was doing some research about Femara and the TCM that the acupuncturist gave me to take and it seems that the herb counteracts the Femara. Ugh. I hope it doesn't effect it all too much. I took a dose this AM and won't be taking anymore. I go to see my Acupuncture tonight so I will be telling her tonight that I don't want to do any herbs anymore. Totally my fault for not looking things up before starting them 5 days ago.


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG and Brassy I do feel the same unfortunately. Af showed for me yesterday, wasn't expecting it that early (4 days early) but I wasn't expecting to be pregnant either o I'm not too bad. I'm disappointed in myself trying to think what my life will be like without children when I don't know that I can't get pregnant, however nor do I know that I can. So the second round of IUI has started expecting my drugs delivery tomorrow and start injecting tomorrow night. Need to call clinic in the morning to find out when to one for my first scan and bloods. I think it will be next Monday which is my 1st day back at work after the summer holls which is rather awkward. 

Anyway need to get back into my positive mode, snap out of it! I'm never going to get preggers if I don't believe it. 

Good luck ladies, we will all get there. X


----------



## brassy

Hi girls...

Cupcake, sorry your are feeling down, too...I got AF a few days early like you..My cycles were much better before starting ttc...Anyways, you are right we need to be positive to get that positive...I wish you the best of luck with the 2nd round of iui!
Best of luck to you, too, snowflakes! 

Aleja, I will be checking as often as I can. I hope to hear some good news from you soon! 

AFM, I called my dr this morning. I will be having the hysteroscopy and D&C sometime next week. I want this polyp out asap! I will have to stay in the hospital one night. So, that means that probably I will have to the off the first days I am supposed to start in my new school. I wouldn't like to tell them what exactly I will be doing, but I don't think that I can avoid it. One part of me is getting a bit worried about the procedure, but another part of me is feeling quite excited that I will get rid of that polyp soon.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## aleja

hello my dear ladies, :flower:
thank you for all your well wishes. I am sorry that I haven't logged in for a few days. I really just needed to chillax for a couple of days...I got another Big fat nothing yesterday on my beta test.](*,)
my AF pains got worse and worse over the last few days so I was feeling like it hadn't worked but then I was thinking maybe it did as I know lots of bfp's start off like pms symptoms. And the big kick in the guts is that I still haven't got the witch!!! so she came to ruin my party but doesn't even bother turning up!!!

MrsG and cupcake welcome back. It is such a shame we are all feeling under the weather now but I am joining your pity party unfortunately. I feel exactly the same - that it will never happen so DH and I should get used to the idea of me, him + furball 

Broody and snowflakes -it's all systems go now..it is very exciting having a new cycle starting. Keep up the good spirits as I really think it makes a big difference having a positive attitude. 

Brassy,when do you go in for your surgery? I wish you will with that. Yes get rid of the culprit polyp so you can move on and get started! I am thinking that maybe I need a laparoscopy or hystercopy too....i don't know why exactly but maybe I have Endo or something ...maybe that is why these little embies aren't sticking??!! ahh who knows:shrug:


----------



## brassy

Aww, Aleja, I am really-really sorry that it didn't work...Maybe the dr can give you some reasons for it not working? But you have always more embies waiting for you, don't you? :hugs::hugs:
My dr believes that for ivf to work is both a matter of luck and time, who knows?

I don't know yet the exact date of the surgery, will know towards the end of the week, but it has to be sometime next week... :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

So sorry Aleja :hugs: don't really know what to say :nope: x


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so very sorry for the BFN Aleja. I am very hopeful for you!! If you feel you might have Endo, I would bring it up the Dr. - it will at least put your mind at ease. Ya know??!! I hope you are doing something for yourself this week! Sex & shopping (not at the same time!!) always bring on AF for me!


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this cycle. Whatever you do, pls keep the faith that it will happen! 

After a cycle doesn't work, is it nOrmal to meet with your fs to discuss why it may not have worked? You were on clomid right? Perhaps the lining was too thin? You also tried acupuncture right? Erm, may do some yoga to relax? Hope you find done answers. If it helps, my friends bro and sis in law tried many ivf cycles with no luck then eventually got their gorgeous twin girls! 

Everybody else- hello! I'm on a train and on my silly little phone so can't message properly right now but will do so later. 

X


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja, I am totally gutted for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Have you more frosties left? xx


----------



## aleja

Thanks gals, yes I so believe it now.. IvF is all about luck and time and a whole lot of patience 
broody I really hope you are one of the lucky ones that gets preggers first go x 
I have 3 embryos left so I think I will try one more clomid cycle and go back to FS after this. I will hit him up for more tests and party tricks 

Mk, I am on clomid but my lining was fine I think 9mm 
I have no idea why it doesn't always work. The implantation part is still a natural process so the doctors can't say why some embies stick and others don't 

Brassy let us know how your surgery goes x


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Aleja. Are you going to give yourself a cycle off or go straight into another FET this month?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Aleja I'm sorry this cycle didn't work for you. When will you be able to try again with one of your emryo's?


----------



## GettingBroody

Just out of my down-reg scan. All good and starting stimms tonight :dance:


----------



## brassy

Good luck Broody!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Good luck
Broody !! Hi to everyone !


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls! Just gave myself first stimming injection...stings waaaaaaay more than the suppression one! :growlmad:


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
oh broody that's great news you are already onto the stims!!! it should all start happening quickly now so bums up and keep positive!
oh and you must be a jabbing expert by now, if not you will be very soon!

thanks cupcake, how are you going? when do you start the meds? I remember you said that you are picking them up.

i am going to start another FET straight away using clomid again. The natural FET cycles are pretty easy but it won't be fun seeing another bfn. I am expecting it though - i have even booked in a consultation with my FS at the end of the cycle to talk about what happens next.


----------



## GettingBroody

Try to stay positive hon! :hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi Aleja, Started injecting 3 nights ago, 1 injection of menopor each night. Hubby's getting good at doing them now, he's a pro which makes it easier as I'm terrified of needles. On Wednesday I return to the clinic for blood tests and scans every other day. I expect they'll do the IUI a week on Monday. 

So does your fet start again this month/cycle? Hope it works or you, we all deserve a bfp


----------



## GettingBroody

How exciting Cupcake! How are you finding the menopur? Fairly stingy isn't it?! It's funny, I'm the total opposite to you! There's no way I'd let dh do my injections! Can't imagine it! I want to be in control of how much is gone in, how fast etc! Funny how different everyone reacts to things! Hope this IUI brings you your bfp! Won't be long now, hope the time passes quickly! :coffee:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope everyone is well 
Broody And cupcake hope the jabs are going well x 
Have you started the monitoring yet ? 
Cupcake you are so right about us all deserving a bfp at the end of this. It's been a tiring road not sure how much I can take. 
And just to rub some salt into my wounds, in the last week DH and I have received invites for two 1st birthday parties, a christening and baby shower ...


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw Aleja, I can imagine how hard those invites are :hugs: Soon we'll all be sending out our own and these last few years will seem like a lifetime ago... :dust:

Afm, beginning to feel very crampy today :-( They're just like my usual ov pains but I can only imagine they're going to get much worse since there's going to be so much growing going on in there! Going back for another scan on Thursday - looking forward to seeing what's going on!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies...:flower:

Broody and cupcake, I hope you are doing well with the medication..
Aleja, I am really sorry, those kind of events make me upset, too. I have told DH that I am not going to go to anymore social events of these kind while we are still ttcing..A christening back in June gave me a bad anxiety attack. If you don't feel like going you can always find and excuse and send a present. We have to protect ourselves above all I think. 

AFM, surgery is scheduled for Wednesday...:wacko::wacko: very-very early in the morning. I will have some tests done first thing, and after we get the results he will first do the hysteroscopy. I will have general anaesthesia done. Depending on what he finds he will either perform operative hysteroscopy or D&C. If it's just the polyp he will do D&C. Dr says that it is going to be a piece of cake, but they always say so. After AF we can start trying again. If next cycle is unsuccessful we will start clomid. I feel better now that we have a plan.

I hope everyone else is doing well...:kiss:


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck tomor Brassy! I agree, I always feel better once there's a plan in place too :thumbup: Will u need time off work to recover from this surgery?


----------



## brassy

Thanks Broody! He said to take about 5 days off, just in case, although as far as I understood it's not always necessary. Since classes haven't still started and I will only have to go to school and not do anything particularly important, I told him that I will take these days off and go to work the day when classes start...


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Broody I can't wait to hear how your US goes I bet you got some nice follies growing in there! Make sure you stay hydrated 

Brassy best wishes for the D&C I hope it really is easy peasey for the FS .. Which of course it will be as he's probably done hundreds 

How is everyone else ?


----------



## MrsG2010

aleja, so you're on an off cycle? when do you expect the new FET cycle to start?

cupcake, This is an IUI/inject cycle for you right? Is this your first IUI? DH numbers usually good? I wonder if injectibles would be right for me? 

My DH did my inject for me. I definitely couldn't do it for myself!

gettingbroody, good luck at the scan on Thursday... That's to count follicles?

brassy, 5 days off? wow. I hope the surgery goes well and your recovery is quick and easy.

mk, sarahrn, hope you are well.

everyone - im still sitting around in my second off cycle since the failed IUI#1. DH seems so focused on expenses. Which is understandable. I haven't added it up but with all the doctor appointments, etc. I've probably spent $2,000 + with no results. Frustrating. We live in a state that does not mandate infertility insurance coverage. However, his family lives in a state that does. And we've always had the debate about moving there. This gives us another reason. Of course, we'd have to get a job. Then get the insurance. Etc. Etc. He thinks any help is better than no help at all. However, that would take time and I dont want to stop with our out of pocket trying. But I do understand his nervousness of 3 IUIs costing $4,500 at least - and still having no success. And then having to go on to IVF. I know this is a common worry for all of us. Out of pocket $ or not. 

It says you have to be trying for 2 years. Which will be us in a couple months. So that's not a worry. Though I did wonder - say you get pregnant and have a baby. Then you want another baby. Do you have to try again for 2 additional years?!

Anyway, Im hoping when this cycle is nearly over, I can get DH on board for another IUI try. I just wish I didnt have this awful feeling that IUIs wont work. I dont know why I feel this way. Probably my pessimistic nature! You guys probably dont remember, but my FS wants to drop me to 25mg of Clomid on the next cycle. I dont want to go backwards (in my head). So Im going to need to talk to them about that. I dont want to be any less aggressive. 

Anyway, that's where I'm at. I think I'm around CD14 of this cycle. On normal cycles I dont ovulate until day 20-22 area. So I have a ways to go.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sounds like everyone is moving on quite nicely!

Good luck Brassy!

Aleja - I have a baby shower on Sat. I haven't RSVP'd. I don't want to go but I feel guilty and bad. I don't know what to do. 

Mrs G - I understand completely about the money. I too live in a state that doesn't require fertility coverage. This one IUI will cost us about $1,200 OOP for us. I can see it adding up quickly. It's hard financially for us - hubby is still in school and only works part-time plus we pay cash for his tuition - we get no gov't assistance. I am so worked up about money - hubby also needed 4 new tires this weekend unexpectedly. Boo.

Well, I am CD13 had my Ultrasound today. I have 1 -22mm follicle & 1 - 14mm follicle. My lining was 8.9 - which I am so happy about. I am going to trigger tonight. IUI will be on Thursday sometime - they are calling me today with available times. I am feeling quite anxious about things. I am so afraid I am going to pop that 22mm follicle any second and then the IUI and money will all be a waste. I don't know if we are supposed to BD tomorrow or not (ya know to give hubby's swimmers time to recoup). They never told me. I had to ask how to do the injection - they never showed me. The RE nurse was less than helpful. She asked me "when I wanted to do the IUI". I said "I didn't know because I kinda figured that they would be telling me". I was taken quite aback when she asked. I felt like saying - you do this everyday, this is my 1st time!!" I don't know. I know IUI work when timing is perfect. I feel like our timing is way off this cycle bc of the stupid holiday yesterday. Anyways, I am less than optimistic and not so positive what so ever.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone :hi:

Broody, good luck with the scan!

Brassy, GL with the op!

MrsG, it'll probably be totally different but here in the UK if we get help for baby #1 we wouldn't get any help at all for baby#1, only childless couples get help. Even if you didn't have a child together and the child was from a previous relationship and lives with their other parent, the NHS won't fund it. I find it completely unfair when one of the couple doesn't have a child, but I guess we are lucky we get help full stop!

GL with the IUI snowflake! I'm sure I've heard from other ladies on here they're told to BD the night before IUI? I guess just in case it pops early? You should ring your doc and find out.

Hi MK & Aleja!

1 more sleep until my dating scan and I'm crapping myself!

x


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, they told me to BD tonight and skip tomorrow to re-up hubby's swimmers. Hubby goes in 8am Thursday go give his goods and I go in at 10am for the IUI. I'm back to being excited. 

Hooray for dating scan Mrs. P!!!!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck snowflake with the iui, my clinic told us not to bd for 2-4 days before but when they don't tell you when it's going to be that can be hard to schedule. So we're just doing it everyother day. 

MrsG this is my 2nd IUI the first waswith 50mg clomifene. I only habe one injuection if menopur left so not sure if they'll give me more when i go for my bloods and scan in the morning. I wouldn't mind if it was my last injection, bored of it now and it's been up and downs, generally it's been fine. Although the last couple of nights i've felt really sick, i also freaked out the other night but have calmed down since. 

Brassy good luck with your operation.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oops cupcake I missed you out Hun, sorry! GL with the IUI! :thumbup: x


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP, is your scan today?! Good luck!!! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep it's today broody! Amazed I got any sleep last night, had some odd dreams but didn't toss and turn all night which is great! :) It's at 2:20 then I've got a consultant appt at 3:00 (normal apparently) I'm excited but sooo nervous! DH and I were watching the news last night which we hardly ever do, and it was talking about a new downs test that is more accurate than the nuchal fold & cuts the need for amnio's. Of course it had us worrying more as it said currently 10% of downs is undetected until birth and the risk of mc from amnio's is 1 in a 100 which is classed as high. Why did I watch the news?! :dohh: But I'm sure everything will be fine, just want it over and done with and start telling people :thumbup: x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

I've just come back home. Surgery is done! It was a piece of cake eventually. Dr only found the polyp in my uterus, which is a relief. It was a bit larger than it appeared in the ultrasound and its location according to the dr could have been inhibiting conception-implantation. So, my instinct was right. I didn't have any side effects from the anaesthesia (last time I had a mild anaesthesia I was feeling awful afterwards) and I think I even had a dream while anaesthesized. :haha:
I didn't manage to get any sleep last night as you can imagine, but the minute I saw the dr I started relaxing. When they had to insert the needle for the anaesthesia the anaesthesiologist tried to relax me, but I told him that I was not stressed at all about that, I am used to it due to accupuncture , and I even joked that if she inserted a few more needles I would relax more! 

I will only take two more days off work and go back on Monday. I have to take some antibiotics now, something else to strengthen the uterus and after that estrogen and progesteron for another 20 days for my endometrium to thicken. So I won't have af for at least another 25 days. After that we can start trying again.

Good luck with the iuis ladies, and MrsP good luck with the scan, you'll get to see your little one again!

So, I am going to bed now to get some rest cause I am cramping a little and I am feeling very drowsy .:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brassy that's brilliant news! Sounds like youve found out why TTC is taking so long! Fxd this does the trick :thumbup: x


----------



## aleja

Hi gals 
Wow so much activity happening around here! 
GL to snowflakes and cupcake with the IUI . You will be 2ww buddies. I really hope this is the one x 

MrsG I totally relate to the $$$$ 
We have spent close to $6500 on icsi and FET ( and that's with govt help too) and with no joy yet. I worry about the money too but I try not to think too much about it as its depressing 
I am having another FET this month - same protocol so not expecting a different outcome - I will see the FS at the end of the cycle to come up with plan B 

Broody what's happening with your follies?


----------



## aleja

Oh and Brassy that's great news about the surgery outcome.. Natural bfp here you come !!


----------



## GettingBroody

Brassy - delighted your surgery went so well! Fx'd for next cycle!

Afm, went for scan today. 3 good follies on left and 12 on right but about half of those were only small ones. Lead follicle is 14mm at the moment. Back in on Saturday for another scan. Hoping some of the smaller ones catch up!


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP - how was your scan?! That's very interesting about the new test for Downs! :thumbup:


----------



## brassy

Hi guys!

Aleja, gl with the new FET. Never lose hope. This embryo could be the lucky one!
Snowflakes and cupcake gl with the iuis. I hope they do the trick girls. 
Broody I think you've got a good number over there even if not all of them grow to the appropriate size. But, you still have plenty of time. Have you thought of taking Q10? It helps with the quality of eggs I have read. When do you think that you might have the retrieval?

AFM, I spoke too soon yesterday about being fine. After I had something little to eat and took my medicine I started feeling really sick and until early in the evening I didn't manage to keep any of those down...:sick: I already have a bad stomach and this didn't help. I think that it was from the anaesthesia. Now I am feeling much better. The cramping and bleeding have subsided. 
...and I saw the dvd with my polyp! It was located at the top of the uterus and it looked like a little penis blush:), and it was protruding into the opening of one of my tubes. I have no idea why the hsg didn't show that. Anyways, it's out now. 
There's so much activity here lately. I hope that the bfps start to appear really soon.

:flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad you are feeling better today brassy. FX for you!

Broody - I like the sound of all those follies! Grow follies grow!

Aleja - Hope you are pleasantly surprised with the outcome of this FET.

Cupcake - How did the scan & bloodwork go?

MrsP - How did the dating scan go?

Well, I am done with IUI #1. Things went well. However, our timing was so absolutely horrible. My bbt temp today rose a half a degree. So that means I OV'd yesterday. I bet it was when I was feeling all those pains around 10am. If that's the case then the egg would have been already dead by the time we did the IUI today. 

Alls I can hope for is that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg during our Tuesday night BD. Or that I possibly OV"d later than I think yesterday and the egg was still alive. Either way I feel for sure out already. What a waste of money.

Good news is that hubby's numbers were freaking awesome. They want > 5 million. Hubby gave up 35 million post wash with 97% motility. He's got some superman swimmers. :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Very jealous of those numbers Snowflake! Sorry you think the timing was wrong but fingers crossed you see a bfp in 2 weeks! :dust:

Brassy - glad you're feeling better again :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi gals, will catch up on everyone's posts later as I'm ready for bed :sleep: but the dating scan yesterday went great but has got me confused! I was measuring 6 days ahead - 13 weeks 4 days with an EDD of 13/03/13, however when I've thought about it, based on my LMP I was 12 weeks 5 days with an EDD of 15/03/13 :shrug: I've changed my tickers based on my EDD and it's showing 13 weeks 1 day when I should be 13+5 today! - do you think they've got the date wrong?! the scan pics definitely show 13 weeks 4 days. Think I need to call the midwife! It was amazing though, saw baby hiccuping :cloud9: it was so funny! Will share pics at the weekend. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted all went MrsP!! I find the whole dating thing confusing! Especially the fact that you start counting from your last af so you're officially 2weeks pregnant before the egg is even fertilised :wacko: Strange system! Hope the midwife can shed some light on things for you! Can't wait to see the pics :D


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
MrsP what a relief the scan went well. yes i think i would be calling the midwife for some clarification but no matter what you are officially in the 2nd trimester. yayyy!!

snowflakes, i don't think you can absolutely rely on the BBT to indicate your ovulation. when did you take the trigger shot? I noticed you have that you took ovridel on your siggy. My clinic says that you ovulate two days after the trigger. GL hun, with those super swimmers I am sure some will make it up there!

broody, those follies are a good start, hopefully the rest will catch up. How many days of stimming have you done?

brassy, i hope you are feeling better. That made me giggle about the little penis polyp. hopefully now its gone the eggy and spermy can meet and greet with no probs.

hi everyone else


----------



## snowflakes120

MrsP - How freaking cool that you saw baby hiccupping??!! I say give them a ring a ding today and ask for more clarification!

Aleja - I triggered with the Ovidrel on Tuesday @ 10pm. However, my OPK was positive that same night at 8pm so I was already getting my natural surge before I even triggered. I think it just speed things up and I OV'd sooner. My RE says you OV 24-26 hrs after the Ovidrel. IUI was yesterday @ 10am. I guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Broody, thats great news about the follies (I think anyway I dont know much about IVF!) but they seem to be progressing well. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Brassy the fact that the polyp was right next to your tube is a very good sign! Ive heard lots of people can have a dominant ovary  perhaps your dominant one was the one where the polyp is so it was stopping the egg? :shrug: Sounds great anyway!

Snowflakes sorry to hear you think you missed your IUI. However my FS says BBT is a load of rubbish. Was your hospital not doing follicle tracking to check this? The eggs can live longer than 24 hours hun so try not to worry :hugs:

Where is MK? She hasn't been on a while. Having a BnB break? Hope you're ok hun :hugs:

I figured the dates out and she gave the wrong gestation, or we misheard. Checked my maternity notes & there's a report saying 13 weeks 0 days! She could have said 13 weeks NO days or NOUGHT days & this sounded like 4 but DH & I are sure she said 4. Anyhow it means ticker is right! Here is Baby P - photos not great as it wouldn't keep still and also it's a photo of a photo on my phone... 2 of my work colleagues think the 3rd pic is a girl cos of the skull, any bets on the sex? x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0679.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0680.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP, those photos are fantastic! Can't believe how big the baby is already! The 3rd photo does look a bit like a girl but the 2nd one looks more like a boy! Are ye going to find out?

Mk, hope all is ok hon :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks broody, nope staying team yellow and I'm thrilled! I can totally understand why people find out and how tempting it would be, but I'm so looking forward to giving birth (well not the pain) and them being "it's a..........." :haha: x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies...

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
MrsP those scan pics are great. I can't believe it that it looks already like a little person. I admire you for not wanting to find out the sex! I think that I couldn't do it...

Snowflakes, I hope that the timing was right..but if your RE thinks you ovulate about a day after the Ovidrel why did they schedule the iui for thursday morning and not Wednesday everning? I am wondering...Your DH has great nos..

Broody I hope your follies are steadily growing!

Aleja, do you have any possible dates for the FET?

MrsP, I have a dominant ovary, but I have a feeling that the polyp was from the other side. I have read though that they believe that they might release some substances, proteins I think, which reduces the receptivity of the uterus. But we'll see. My medication is over, for which my stomach and I are really happy about, and I am starting to take the estrogen today. I think this is going to be the longest cycle I have ever had.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## GettingBroody

Brassy, I hope af doesn't stay away for too long and that you'll be on the road to your bfp really soon!

Afm, triggering in 35 mins! Going in for egg collection first thing Tuesday morning... Looking forward to the day off from injections tomor! :D


----------



## brassy

Good luck Broody! Hope they retrieve many healthy eggies!!! It's so exciting!


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Broody OMG it's happening!!! GL with the egg pick up and make sure you keep hydrated x

Brassy I think I have a dominant ovary too I seem to ovulate a lot from the right one.. Or so the scans show. 
How long are you taking the estrogen for ? 
Yes I am having another FET on Saturday .. Can't believe it as its been such an easy cycle so far. I had one BT and scan which showed I was surging so OV today (thank you clomid!) 5 days later it's transfer time. The wierd thing is that I am not taking any meds so it really feels like a nothing cycle 

MrsP I have a feeling you are having a little Miss P  

Snowflakes I see your dilemma about early surge but I think you should take the OPKs and BBT with a grain of salt . I think you should trust the FS. Were your being monitored with bloods too? 

Mk and mrsG and anyone else I missed hope you are well x 

Cupcakes I hope your IUI is going well


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls,
So ER went well this morning. They got 8 eggs which is about what we were expecting (although before this whole process started I'd have been hoping for closer to 15 but it's all about the quality right?!:D) Was very sick after the anaesthetic :sick: but have just woken up now after a good sleep at home and feeling much better. Even managed to have the tea and toast that dh brought me up. Gonna snuggle down with a book now or maybe get some more sleep. Talk to you all later!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pleased everything went well broody! Fxd!

Aleja GL with the FET sat!

Thanks brassy I'm quite proud of myself for not finding out, though we could change our minds on the day (24th oct) I doubt it & am determined not to!

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody glad the egg retrieval went well, poor you being poorly after, as if we need anything to make the process worse. Aleja, good luck for Saturday, fingers crossed for you. 

IUI this month seems to be taking ages, they doubled my menopur and the follicles are still not how they want so had another 2 days of injections when I went to clinic on Monday. Hopefully by the end of the week they'll have done the IUI. Got to go back tomorrow for another blood test and scan. On Monday I had 2 follicles that looked like they were becoming dominant, one at 13mm and one at 15mm. Had a bit of an incident on Monday on the way home from the clinic, the blood tests have been getting in top of me as well as all the needles, I nearly fainted in the car on the way home, had to pull off the motorway. I'm terrified of needles and have been coping so far quite well but I think I've had enough. Dreading tomorrows blood test, fingers crossed I won't be such a baby.

Good luck ladies with everything that's going on.


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies! 

I'm sorry that I havent been around but I've been trying to keep myself occupied with other things and decided to take some time out from TTC obsessing. 

How are you all today?

Mrs g- I totally understand your frustrations with regards to money. I'm in the uk and in my area we have to pay for all our own treatment. Like you, I have a pessimistic nature and go into things thinking it won't work. Dh tells me to stop thinking that way, it's hard but you have to try right? The mind is v powerful and watching the Paralympics recently really drums in the fact that if you want to do something mentally, you can! 

Brassy- So pleased to hear the op went well, but sorry you felt sick after- hopefully that's you "fixed" and you get your bfp as soon as you TTC again! 

Cupcake- good luck with the iui This cycle Hun. Sorry you had an incident. I can imagine how stressful these things are. Stay strong and focus on that bfp. Good luck with your next test. 

Aleja- Hi Aleja- good luck with your fet this month. Whilst the protocol is the same, sometimes it can "just happen" and I hope it happens for you. 

Snowflake- Good luck with iui! Hope you manage to find a way to relax during the tww. Sorry to hear the nurse was so useless- I've found my clinic to be the same! Yay to your mans superman swimmers though! Sorry you thought timing was off but hopefully it was a nice fresh egg with v long shelf life!

Mrs p- hello sexy mama to be! :) Your baby is cute!!!! 

Broody- wow I've missed so much with you! Yay to 8 eggs! Wishing you lots of luck this cycle. Hope you're feeling ok today. 

Something a lot if you mentioned- baby showers etc- tough! But I have actually received few- parent friends seem to have dropped me off their list and a few of them have actually turned quite catty. They don't know we r TTC and I'm trying to get on with life as much as poss and "enjoy the freedom whilst I can". They are finding it more difficult money wise as just one income coming into the home and quite frankly, when they ask what I've been up to,they make snide comments. They also expect me to work around them becayse they have kids. My other friend thinks its jealousy. Either way, I'm trying to steer clear of that bunch. 

Afm- I'm joining the iui team soon too- next cycle (starts this weekend ish) - iui with injectables- gonal f low dose and double iui (two inseminations) and progesterone. Nervous, scared, pessimistic, hopeful, angry- going through all the emotions right now! Heheh


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
broody, well done 8 eggies is great. you are so right - its quality over quantity - there is plenty of women on bnb that only yeld a couple of eggs and presto they are preggers. Me on the other had did get a large number and will probably be doing another stim cycle if these FETs don't work:dohh:

any news on fertilisation yet, and if you will have a 3 day or 5 day ET?

Cupcakes, the multiple BTs are not pleasant at all especially the bruising that sometimes happens depending on the nurses. Well hope you are good to go soon x

MK, reading your post about the parent club sounds so familiar to me. I have a few good friends who have had babies and they are now inseparable from them- mind you they all have husbands who I am sure could look after the bubba for a couple of hours. they will not go anywhere without the baby with then limits the types of places we can meet. This really annoys me so I too have distanced myself a little bit from this group. Its so hard feeling like the loser. 
It's great news that your IUI is starting. Did your DH's medical condition get sorted?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi mk8!! Good to hear from you! I can totally understand you taking time off from here! Good luck with your IUI - I really hope it does the trick for you! :dust:

Cupcake - good luck with your bloodtest today! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Afm, the nurse rang a while ago. Of the 8 eggs, 7 were mature but only 3 fertilised normally. Trying not to be down and stay positive but it's hard. She said we are possibly looking at a 3 day transfer now. To be honest I don't mind about that at all but worried about any of them even making it that far...


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi MK8 nice to have you back, good luck with the IUI, it's an emotional rollercoaster this fertility treatment stuff, so i understand you going through all the emotions.

Blood test this morning was great, the nurse was lovely, chatted away at me and made me feel very at ease, few. Then i went for my scan and arghhhhhhhhhhh my follicles have all become overstimulated, i had 1 at 18, 2 17, a few 15's and 14. Basically potentially 7 eggs. The nurse talked to me about it and said the 3 options according to what the doctor says would be; cancel because of the risk of multiple pregnancies, turn into IVF cycle, but she doubted this because i've already started a LH surge or go ahead with IUI, but the doctor has to decide once he's seen the bloods. I go off to work, sceptical about what will happen. So they talk to the doctor in the morning and you call at lunch time. I was so nervous when i called. They decided to cancel, grrrrrrrr, so all those injections, blood tests, travelling 30 miles, 1 and a 1/3rd day missed pay in total because of going in late and many tears for nothing. She said we should abstain in the next couple of days, but you know what i think we may as well just have sex. I've not had much luck getting pregnant so far and the liklihood of all 7 follicles being released is slim. If i end up with multiple births then it's my own fault. At least my chances are surely increased??? You never know i could have a litter of babies!

Am i being stupid, trying to conceive when i have so many follicles? What would you ladies do?

Apparently this cycle won't count as one of our try's (we get 3 funded IUI, 2 funded IVF), but i think we'll go straight for IVF next time because of the way my body has responded to menopur.


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, I'm sorry your cycle has been cancelled. My initial reaction to your question is no, I wouldn't ttc with 7 follicles. But I Would be tempted...


Broody, does that mean you have 1 for this cycle and freeze the other 2? What does day 3 transfer mean? Transfer 3 days from collection?


Snowflake, fingers crossed your timing was just right! 

Mk, this is your first IUI right? You expect day 1 to be this weekend? Then I imagine you'll go in for day 3 scan and then start injectables? I know you were previously on clomid. Is that why you are on injectables now? Why prescribed
Progesterone?

MrsP, I would love to wait on the gender also but don't know if
I'd be able to! I'm guessing girl for you. Just because it's
Fun to guess. Any names picked?

Hi brassy! Aleja! anyone else I might have missed?

I am around day 21 of my second natural
Cycle since my failed IUI. Since I last posted my DH has agreed to
2 more out of pocket IUIs. I hope I don't need them but I'm relieved he's on board with essentially whatever's necessary. Hopefully next cycle (2 weeks from now approx) we can start IUI#2.


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - aw hon, I'm so sorry this IUI had to be cancelled :hugs: I can just imagine how are feeling. If I were you I'd be very tempted also but not sure if I'd be brave enough to go through with it. It is a really big risk but so tempting....:blush:

MrsG - yeah, a 3 day transfer is when they put the egg back 3 days after collection which for me would be Friday. If all the embryos are doing well then most clinics prefer to give them an extra few days to see which are the strongest. If the embryos are struggling then they usually prefer to transfer on day 3 in case none of them make it to day 5. In an ideal world, yes we'll put one back and freeze the other 2 but in real life it's not that simple. Lots of embies stop developing in the first few days or don't reach a high enough grade to survive freezing/thawing. So many hurdles. But I'm staying positive (or doing my best to!) and hoping they will all survive and keep growing happily in their little petri dishes! (or wherever they keep them!!)


----------



## aleja

Broody hang in there I am sure your embys will be fine.. All you need is 1 good emby I really believe that now x 

Cupcake oh no what a disappointment :-( 
I can imagine how frustrating this is given all the hard work that has already gone into it. Your DH is the one with the super swimmers , right! If so I am not sure about BDing . Best case scenario is one or max 2 eggs meet the sperm and success .. However multiple babies increases risk . I guess one consolation is that you respond very well to meds and with closer monitoring you could yield lots of eggies if you pursue IvF 
GL with whatever you decide. 

Hi mrsG, that's great that your DH is on board again .


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies

Welcome back MK! :hugs: How long have you been away for? It seems ages! 

Broody &#8211; sorry to hear the fertilisation didn&#8217;t go as you&#8217;d have liked, but I have everything crossed that they grow and you can have your transfer :hugs: Any news on how they&#8217;re doing?

Cupcake, sorry to hear your IUI was cancelled :growlmad: bloody typical! If I&#8217;m honest I don&#8217;t think we would have DTD, but more because DH wouldn&#8217;t have wanted to, rather than me, I&#8217;m reckless like that! :winkwink: But as you say the chances of them all releasing or being good enough quality I&#8217;m sure is pretty low&#8230;With both lots of follicle tracking I had one around the 14/15mm mark and they stopped growing and I only ovulated one egg.

MrsG, we have a few names but can&#8217;t agree on them! :haha: DH has rubbished almost all of my ideas and he keeps coming up with names from the 80&#8217;s and 90&#8217;s &#8211; does the man not know it&#8217;s going to be born in 2013?! The only boys name we both like is Harry, but DH thinks it&#8217;s too common cos it&#8217;s in the top 5 boys names and some lists have it #1&#8230; We both quite like Amber for a girl, I love Lily and he thinks it&#8217;s ok, I like Scarlett but he doesn&#8217;t like it and hates my other idea which was Violet! (says it&#8217;s vile &#8211; charming, a bit OTT!) Good luck with your natural cycle Mrs.

AFM, I got my NT & blood tests back and I&#8217;m low risk of downs syndrome! :happydance: Low is apparently over 1 in 150 chance, and mine has come back 1 in almost 4000!!! It is a 10% error rate though..

x


----------



## GettingBroody

That's fantastic news MrsP!!! :D 

We won't hear anything til tomor morning. Such a waiting game! :coffee:


----------



## mk8

Hey ladies

Thanks for the good luck messages ladies.

Broody: 3 fertilised eggs is good hun. My friend had two and she got preggers so as the old cliche goes, it is about quality not quantity. Positive thoughts! Good luck with tomorrow!

Cupcake- sorry that your cycle had to be cancelled. I can imagine that's very disappointing but the good news is that you respond well. I guess it is a trial and error case where they see what to do next time. Were you on a relatively high dose? As for whether you should try naturally... hmmm, I would be very tempted but I don't know. They all say that there is a real danger with multiples... Good luck with whatever you decide. 

MrsG- yes this will be my first IUI- scary! I was told to go in for my scan on day 2 and then yes, I will start injectables. I took clomid for 6 months before so they said no more for me! I am not sure why I am on gonal f and not something else. No idea what the difference is. I am starting on a low dose due to my age, despite my lowish amh. progesterone - not sure why but perhaps it is because my day 21 progesterone was borderline at 27nmol/l. They said if I get preggers, I should take it for 3 months!

Hopefully your natural cycle brings a miracle BFP! Otherwise- good luck with IUI 2!

How are you feeling Aleja? 

Hi Mrs P! Hurrah to low risk of downs!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MK & Broody. Broody sending your embies lots of :dust: and hoping your news tomorrow is GREAT! GL with the IUI MK!

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, got phone call this morning to say we've two embies left. One 8 cell that's exactly where it's supposed to be and one 5 cell that slowed down overnight but might pick up again in the next few hours. So they want us to come in today at 1230. Definitely putting the 8 cell back and they'll decide later about the 5 cell. Big relief they made it today!! Just want to get them (or at least one!) back where they belong now!! Went for a lovely stroll with the dogs earlier to relax myself a bit, waiting for acu now, then transfer, more acu, collapse and relax for the evening!!!


----------



## mk8

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

broody, good luck!!

mrsp - great names and great news on your blood test.

mk, thanks for info. Im always trying to figure out why doctors do certain things and other doctors dont.


----------



## brassy

Good luck Broody!!! Waiting to hear the news. :baby::baby:

Cupcake I am sorry about the cancelled cycle. :-( Such a waste of follies... Did you bd, eventually?

Aleja, good luck for tomorrow! Hope this is third time lucky for you!

MrsG, it is great that DH agreed for the two rounds of IUI. Hopefully you won't need them and I hope the same for MK! Girls I hope you are caught by surprise and don't need the treatments!!!
MrsP, I like Violet a lot! 

Snowflakes, how are you feeling?

Last night we went out with some friends whom we knew since when we were living in the UK. Both couples have babies now, an eight-month old and the other is just a few weeks old. Guess what was the topic of discussion for most of the evening... :shrug: I had to go since these were DH's close friends but it was hard for me. We even toasted to their children...We have an invitation for a christening for next week, but I already told DH I am not going to that. Last time I went to a christening I had a panic attack afterwards...

Hope everyone is well! There's so much going on... :flower::flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls. Just home now. They put both back! Think they just put the smaller one back for the heck of it - it hasn't grown since yesterday - but u never know!


----------



## brassy

That's great news!!! Hope this is it! I am so glad for you! Take care and look after your little embies!


----------



## mk8

That's great broody. Stay hopeful and enjoy the two wks. Are you on progesterone during this time?

Brassy- sorry you had a tough evening with friends. You're doing the right thing by avoiding. Look after you. 

I'm spotting today so the natural cycle was a bust. Not surprised. Ah well. 

Good luck all!


----------



## brassy

mk8 said:


> I'm spotting today so the natural cycle was a bust. Not surprised. Ah well.
> 
> Good luck all!

:hug: Mk...


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending loads of hugs mk8 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck Broody, so exciting


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry mk :hugs:

Broody I'm routing for you! Stick embies stick!! :dust:

Brassy I know how you feel, all my best friends were pregnant/had babies at the same time, the conversations were so hard, but at least they knew we were TTC but then they'd ask about how things were going with me & I felt like I was putting a dampener on things!

x


----------



## aleja

Broody GL that sounds like a perfect way to prepare for the ET.. Are you going to do both?? I think it's not a bad idea to be double PUPO if the 2nd emby is not going to be frozen anyway

MrsP I absolutely love the name Violet (one of my faves too) and Harry .. The choices are endless!!! What names from the 80s & 90s did your DH like? That made me giggle ! 

Mk were you getting good follicles with the clomid? Maybe they think Gonal F will produce better sized follicles or something ( well it should given it a Stim) . Regardless it sounds like a great plan...


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja, yeah since the smaller one wasn't going to make the grade for freezing they decided to put both back in!

MrsP - deciding on names must be such a mine field! But so much fun also! And when you start looking at baby name books you get completely distracted by all the ridiculous names that are out there!! (or at least I certainly do! :haha:) Love all of your names! Am also very intrigued by the 80s ones your dh liked?!!


----------



## aleja

Hi broody I must have missed the part where you had already mentioned the double emby transfer ..yippee you are double PUPO  
Well I had my ET this morning too.. Another single blasty. The quality is not as good as the others so they defrosted it at the last minute and put it back in ... So now I wait! 
Fx for both of us

Mk ...sigh about AF.... :-(


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies - thanks for your support. 

Aleja and broody- exciting times. I hope the embies latch on and pop out to smile at you mamas in 9 months! 

Are you both on any meds in the tww? Aleja- as it was a frozen cycle, did you need to take any meds pre et? 

Hope everyone else is in good spirits. X


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Aleja!! Congrats on being PUPO too!! :dance: Fx'd we'll be bump buddies in 2 weeks time!!

Mk8, yeah I was on 5 days on antibiotics and also something called medrone which helps stop your immune system from rejecting the embryo. I'm finishing with both of those today but I've another 2 weeks or so of progesterone pessaries left - so glamorous!:haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! I've been meaning to check in! Been super busy!

Aleja - Hooray for ET!! FX for you!!

MK - Sorry for the stupid witch coming your way!! Booo!!

Good Luck Broody!! Glad they put both back in!!

MrsP - When we throw out name's just for fun my hubby likes the 80's and 90's name too. Like more traditional names and I like more modern names! Men, I tell you!!

Cupcake - I prolly would have still BD'd but I really really want twins. Triples kinda scare me. 

Brassy - I hear ya about everyone having kids. I had to go to my co-workers baby shower last week. I did OK but still was heartbreaking. I started before her and am 5 years younger than her.

MrsG - So glad that you and you hubby decided to do 2 more IUI's. Best of luck!

Not much going on with me. 10DPO testing on Monday! No SX's.


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Snowflake!!


----------



## aleja

Broody I really hope you are right about being bump buddies! When is yourBT? 

MK the only meds I took is clomid and now progesterone pessaries during 2ww. That's it ... I doesnt feel like it is covering all bases . I am a little envious of broody taking antibiotics etc as perhaps the reason my embys aren't sticking is because of immunity or blood clotting or whatever . This is the last time I am doing this natural FET.. I even warned my FS that I am coming to see him in October for a consultation to discuss other options . He said fine as it will be a chance to have a pregnancy scan??!!!!! I am glad he is all confident !!! 

Hi snowflakes and other gals x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeee Aleja is also PUPO how exciting! GL to the both of you! Also GL to snowflake!

Hmmm so the names...can't remember all his inspirations but one name was Samantha. If anyone reading is called that - don't get me wrong I like the name, my cousin has that name - but I just don't think it is a name for the year 2012/13 IMO anyway! He said he really likes Sam, but not for a boy! :dohh: There were others from the late 70's/80's/90's that he liked but can't remember right now, if any more crop up in discussion I'll let you know! x


----------



## brassy

Aleja, it's so exciting! Hope this is your lucky one! 
So, Aleja, Snowflakes, Broody and MrsG are in the tww! Hope that we hear about your BFPs in a few days. It would be amazing...

MrsP name hunting sounds like a fun thing to do. Me and DH have chosen a name for a potential future baby girl, that would be Ada, from Ada Lovelace! We can't agree on the male one though... 

AFM, Girls I feel so bloated. And I still have to go, at least another two weeks without AF. I will ask the dr tomorrow if I can skip some of the progesterone pills. I think I will explode in the end....


----------



## mk8

Hope you feel better soon brassy!

Mrsg and cupcake- I was surfing the net on unexplained fertility and came across coeliac disease (allergy to gluten) and some docs suggest it is linked to fertility. A lady who was TTC for ten yrs managed to finally hold her baby in her arms after following a gluten free diet for 6 months. She went through a surrogate but her eggs were healthier this time and she had tried a surrogate before. 

For me, I am always bloated. I am def lactose intolerant. But glutens a question mark. I've cut out gluten for two weeks ( not super strict though) and helllllooooo flat tum! Well... Flat ish. I still eat rice and potatoes so I'm still carbed up. Worth a shot for you ladies perhaps?


----------



## aleja

Hi mk anything is worth a shot really. Mind you I haven't really altered my food intake too much I've just cut back on caffeine and alcohol and increased leafy greens , eggs, nuts etc (good for healthy eggs) and trying hard to curb my sweet tooth of course. But then I think of all the women I know who have fallen preggers who eat junk food, smokes cigarettes and drink excessively ???!!! ( like my overweight cousin who is due in November) No fair at all ...

Brassy how come you are on progesterone ? Is it oral or pessaries?


----------



## aleja

Oh and Samantha is a fine name but I see what you mean about being a bit out of fash. 

I have a few names I like up my sleeve but it's hard to imagine having a chance to use them. I do like Charlie for a boy but this has become very popular


----------



## brassy

Hi gals!
MK, I had looked into that a few months ago. It is so interesting. I know that I don't have coeliac disease. A few months ago I had a gastroscopy because of my gerd where they also take a look of your upper small intestine. That looked fine which isn't the case in coeliac sufferers. However, they suspect that in people who don't have the extreme of this disease even a glucose intolerance can cause issues. I tried to go gluten free but didn't manage to. DH also hated the gluten free bread I was making. I will try to go wheat free this time. Some people also say that it's not just the gluten in wheat but wheat itself causing the problems. Gluten in other grains, such as dinkel, is better tolerated by gluten intolerate people. 

We went to the dr today. I got my biopsy results which just confirmed the polyp (it was a relief). Dr says the polyp was in the opening of my right tube, right is my dominant ovary. He want us to try for two months au naturel and then if nothing I will be prescribed clomid. But he seemed very optimistic.

Aleja, I take some pills. Half of them are estrogen and the other half progesterone, 21 in total. They usually prescribe it in women with cycle issues, but not only. In my case the estrogen are meant to strengthen the endometrium, and the progesterone to delay slightly my period. ...But he said it's ok to omit some of the progesterone pills...

I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## MrsPTTC

MK that's interesting. DH & I have followed a low gluten diet for about a year now & definitely feel better for it, in fact bread makes DH feel awful now. It was supposed to be a glue free diet but found it impossible to follow, I love my gluten & have craved it in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy!

Brassy, Ada is a lovely name. Ava (similar) is very popular in the UK. Woohoo on your polyp results! I'd bet money that's been preventing your BFP! GL hun!

Aleja, I love Charlie but our friends named their little girl that a few months back so its a no no for us now. 

How are my PUPO girls doing??

How's everyone else?

x


----------



## snowflakes120

I am in shock. IUI #1 was a go. Beta was 63 today and Progesterone was 30. I can't believe it. I still have to go back on Wed. to make sure the #'s are doubling.


----------



## GettingBroody

:dance: Ohmigod Snowflake!!! :yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: Am so totally and utterly thrilled for you!! :happydance: When will you be due?! So exciting!!! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much Broody! I love all your smilies!! FF says I'm due May 29, 2013.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeeek snowflake!! Well done chick! So happy for you :yipee: x


----------



## mk8

Ohhhhh wow! Well done Snowflake. More good news on this site- I love it! 

Congratulations to you and mister flake! I do hope you cont to stop by to say hi! 

Femara and ovidrel worked a treat for you- yay!


----------



## brassy

That's soooo great! Wonderful news snowflakes. Eventually the timing was very right!!!
H&H 9 months to you!!! I hope more bfps follow in this thread really soon!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MrsG2010

Snowflake! Congratulations!! :thumbup::happydance: Looks like the timing worked out for you afterall... wonderful news!

So I have now convinced myself, with the help of google, that I have endo. Im going to bring it up to the doctor. I have many of the symptoms and Im sitting here 23 months later because of something.... :shrug: I dont want to spend more money on IUIs if theyre not going to work. !?!?! This whole thing is stressing me out! Of course, I've read, you can't be diagnosed w/ endo without surgery. This seems so crazy. 

Mk - Gluten free diet... Doesnt sound like a bad idea. Ill look into it. 

I hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee thanks girls! I totally plan on sticking around!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yey Snowflake that's fab!!! Congratulations!


----------



## aleja

Oh Snowflakes !!!!!!!!!!! OMG it worked!!!!!! well done!!!! How about that ?? First attempt was a winner , you lucky girl !!! 
I hope the next 9 months are boring and non eventful for you xxx 

MrsG I was thinking the same thing about me having Endo.. Just a self diagnosis of course! 

PUPO is going ok.. Just the progesterone symptoms but not much to report to be honest. I have a slight urge to test but will wait to at least Saturday .... It is usually 1 week after the ET that I start feeling the AF-like symptoms so that will be the telling sign for me whether there is any hope


----------



## MrsG2010

Aleja and everyone I need help, thoughts and advice. As I mentioned earlier im now worried about endo. Reading online it seems the only way to diagnose endo is a lap. I read about the procedure. And oh my goodness it sounds awful. 

I have to go in and do my annual anyway. I'm thinking about going to my regular doctor and asking about endo. Other option. I think better option. I think I'm going to call my FS nurse and ask her what I should do. Anyway I was just wondering your thoughts about endo and laps. Which is basically exploratory surgery. But if I keep doing iuis and they don't work maybe it's a waste of time/money if a lap could diagnose and fix a problem. 

:shrug:


----------



## mk8

Hi mrs g- what makes you think you have endo? 

I don't think laps are routinely done and whilst they can help with fertility (removing the endo) it can also cause infertility by creating scar tissue etc. 

I know what you mean about being unexplained. It's frustrating and you feel like there has to be something wrong. I think speaking to your doc and fs is key- hopefully they will be able to shed some light on the suspected endo. You have tried iui once right hun? It was on clomid wasn't it? Perhaps it's worth speaking to docs to see if you can try other meds like injectables? I really hope that the docs provide you with some useful info. Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## aleja

Hi mrsG what endo symptoms do you have ? It's worth asking the FS or GP about it but as MK said it might just be a numbers game with the IUI ( our most hated excuse !!!) 
One of my friends had a lap and they found Endo including in her bowels . She had day surgery but had about 2 weeks of work to recover. She was very lucky as the clean out worked and she fell pregnant within a couple of months . 
I think she had very painful AF, short cycles and low AMH .. So sometimes these invasive methods work 

I think there is an exam you can have before a lap to see if Endo is present. A hysterocopy??


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

MrsG and Aleja, at times I have wondered if I have endo myself, again self diagnosis. I, too, have very painful periods, but my mother did, too, and she never had endo. None of the doctors that I have visited suspected something like that, though. I think there is a blood tests that might suggest so if you do have it. Not sure how reliable it is, though.


----------



## mk8

Heya, I think there's the blood test ca125- not at all conclusive but it can suggest endo if abnormal. Someone said retroverted uterus can suggest endo too. What else... Painful periods. Though some people have no symptoms right? So confusing


----------



## mk8

Heya, I think there's the blood test ca125- not at all conclusive but it can suggest endo if abnormal. Someone said retroverted uterus can suggest endo too. What else... Painful periods. Though some people have no symptoms right? So confusing


----------



## GettingBroody

I know nothing about endo I'm afraid so don't have anything to add! Definitely bring it up with the dr or FS though and see what they say...


----------



## MrsPTTC

I got offered a lap by my FS as I have dyspareunia & get pain so he said the HSG might be too painful. Boy do I regret saying no, the lap could've got rid of my damn cyst. I know I got my BFP eventually but I do wonder if the cyst had something to do with the delay or my spotting. I read the recovery time is about 4 days. 

GL aleja & broody, can't wait to hear your test results at the weekend x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls.

I called and talked to FS nurse a couple days ago. I asked her about my 2 issues:

1) Being dropped to 25mg Clomid. She said it's not a step backwards. The dr is worried about my lining and since I responded so well to 50 mg, they dropped me. Even after she talked about this, I still feel the same. It's less aggressive! I see some doctors do the Clomid and then...what estrogen? for the lining. I think because I read so much online I think I know more than the doctor, which of course I dont. So maybe I just need to trust what theyre telling me. But on the other hand, he cant care about this more than me!

2) Endo? She said it was up to me if I wanted to come in and talk to dr about it. I do not have painful periods, I never have. However, I have other symptoms and I've been sort of diagnosed with interstitial cystitis - years ago. It's a problem with the bladder lining. Anyway, I read online that endo and interstitial cystitis are called "evil twins" because many have both. I made appt. for 10/9. I THINK Im going to skip the next IUI another cycle until after Ive spoken to dr. Am I the only one who only deals w/ nurses for IUIs? I havent seen the dr since my consultation. Now that I'm typing this out, Im debating not skipping the IUI this month. Because the dr. knows I have I.C. and he didnt tell me ANYTHING about endo or laps. Wouldn't he have???? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## aleja

MrsG you got some tough decisions to make about the IUI. I'm not sure what I would do.. I guess you have to work out whether waiting an extra month is going to matter to you? On the other hand if you go ahead with the IUI and it doesn't work you may be more frustrated with yourself for not waiting ? 
It seems like you have enough questions to warrant an FS consultation so it's good you made the appointment .. I think some FS start with minimal interventions before suggesting invasive testing. I'd say a lot of times it's the patient pushing for more tests because we get impatient. Perhaps because you had IC many years ago he doesn't see it as a problem ? 

I don't think it's too weird About FN nurse managing the IUI. I only ever see my FS during consults or at the actual ET, the rest of the stuff is done by the nurses- however if I have a question I either email FS or the nurses ask him on my behalf 

Broody how you going ? ?


----------



## snowflakes120

MrsG - Have you tried Femara? Clomid thinned my lining. On CD13 my lining was only 4.6mm :nope: Not good at all. I was switched to Femara 2.5mg for my IUI and my lining was 8.9mm on CD13. :happydance:

I also have only seen and talked to nurses since my 1st appt. That was the only time I have seen/talked to her. A nurse did my IUI and nurses always call me. I think it's pretty normal from what I've heard. 

Sorry I don't know much about Endo at all!!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm doing fine thanks - loads of pinching type cramps which I'm hoping are a good sign. They're always in the exact same place - one high on the left and one low on the right. Not sure of that means anything!:shrug: It's been so long since I was in a 2ww that I've kinda forgotten what twinges I usually got on neg cycles! Was bold yesterday and did a sneakie test on a cheapie - bfn :-( I was only 6dp3dt so even though it knocked me a bit I'm trying to stay hopeful...! 

How are you feeling Aleja?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about the bfn broody :hugs: I've no idea with IVF how quickly it's supposed to show up on a test? 

Mrsg I don't really know what to suggest Hun, but I've heard a few people on BnB talk about being on 25mg clomid though

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

MrsG I only see nurses too. Have never met the Dr at the clinic. I know he looks at the notes and chooses next steps but the nurses are the only ones to talk to us. Which annoys me actually.


----------



## aleja

Hey broody Ahh it's hard to not think about the twinges .. Each of 2ww have been different so its hard to tell what is progesterone or not. Last FET I had AF cramps days in advance this time nothing so far . I could technically test this weekend but i think I will wait a few more days.. 

But for you 6dp3dt is waaayyy to early !!! Wait a few more days I think .


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja is it testing for you this weekend? x


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow MrsP! 15 weeks already - I can't believe it!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :wohoo: :happydance::yipee:



Am shaking so much I can barely type!!!!!!

Edit: Oops, photo isn't showing for some reason. Will try and upload it again but it looks a bit like this!!!! :bfp:


----------



## brassy

Broody!!! That's so great! I am so happy for you!!! Wonderful news! 
Congrats! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: so so happy for you, congratulations!! So exciting! :) x


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls!! I am honestly picking the test up every 2 mins to make sure the lines haven't disappeared!! :haha: My official test date for the clinic isn't til Friday so will keep testing until then and all going well I'll be going in for first scan 2 weeks after that. Soooooooooooo excited!!!!! :dance: EDD is June 4th...


----------



## MrsPTTC

I must've used about 20-30 tests in the first week or 2 broody! :haha: its lovely watching them get darker! June is a lovely time of year for a birthday, half way between Christmas. How many eggs did they transfer again? x


----------



## GettingBroody

They transferred 2 - one strong one and another that hadn't grown in over 12 hours so we'll see!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

So exciting! It sounds like there'll only be one but you could have a nice twin surprise! :thumbup: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Just as long as its not triplets!!!:haha:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody omg so exciting, congratulations. We seem to be having a run of BFP's at the moment!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Broody!! Congrats girl!! I am sooooo very happy for you!! How is Mr. Broody??!! You are due only a few short days after me!! My EDD is May 29th!! Hooray!! Yeahhhh!! Our thread is on fire!! Who's next?? Things always happen in 3's!! 

I too kept looking at the test all day long!! Who am I kidding? The 3 tests I took are still on the back of the toilet in our master bath! Ha!


----------



## mk8

Yaaaaay broody! More bfps please! Congrats Hun. Xxx


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats broody that's amazing !!!


----------



## cupcakesarah

I'm out had spotting last night then AF started properly this morning. Not surprised as we didn't have the IUI because of the over stimulation. Need to call the clinic, next step is IVF but not till next January as I have no more time I can take off school without getting paid. So hopefully when I finish in December for Xmas I can go for the meeting to get our mess and discuss treatment then start either over Christmas or in January. 

So depressed, 22 months of trying, not a twinge of a pregnancy. And on the day I get my period I find out another friend is pregnant with her second baby. I feel like it will never be me.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey cupcakesarah I'm sorry. :(


----------



## brassy

Really sorry cupcake! I really hope that you get a natural bfp in the meantime. 
Wouldn't an iui with lower dosage of medication be an option for you? 
Me and DH are the only childless couple among our close friends, I know how you are feeling....


----------



## GettingBroody

So so sorry Cupcake :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry Cupcake :hugs: your time will come hun I'm sure of it. 

Aleja! Any updates on you chick? 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Thinking of you Aleja :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so very sorry Cupcake. Many hugs to you!


----------



## MrsG2010

I hope you are feeling better today cupcakesarah. I have been trying exactly as long as you have and completely understand your frustrations. I echo what brassy said... Perhaps a lower dose for a new shot at IUI. 

How's everyone else doing? I'm still waiting for AF to start my 2nd IUI on 25 mg Clomid. 

It's nice that you preggo ladies are hanging with us. Some of us ladies have been around since May of 2011 and I'm really rooting for all of you, new and original. I think this is a nice community we have here. Thanks to you all.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm not going anywhere til we all have our BFPs!!!!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 
Did I tell you I got AF while on progesterone? According to my dr af wouldn't show up unless I finished all my pills. However she appeared on the original expected date. It is so far the strangest af I have ever had. After spotting for three days it started full flow on Saturday...and it was FULL flow...
This cycle wasn't longer as I originally thought, so we will be ttc sooner than expected. I have mixed feelings about this...We will try two months naturally and then if nothing we will start clomid. 
My acupuncturist is back from China so I will be having acu again on thursday and will get a new prescription for chinese herbs.
Also, this is day 4 on a gluten free diet. Not too hard so far, waiting to feel the results..
Aleja, how are you? How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsG2010

Brassy, what are you eating on the gluten free?

Well ladies AF arrived yesterday, cycle #21 began. I left message for the nurse yesterday hoping to get day 3 scan done on day 4 which is Saturday. I haven't told my boss about any of this and I don't want to. So going to appointments on Saturdays whenever possible would be great!

I am one month from the 2 year mark.......... :growlmad:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Me too MrsG, just over a month till it's 2 years!!! Grrrrrrrrrr. It's just really upsetting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsG2010 said:


> It's nice that you preggo ladies are hanging with us. Some of us ladies have been around since May of 2011 and I'm really rooting for all of you, new and original. I think this is a nice community we have here. Thanks to you all.

How sweet mrsG! :hugs2: I'm not going anywhere til I see each & every one of you get your :bfp:! Sorry AF came :(

Aleja hope you're ok sweetie :hug:

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

cupcakesarah said:


> Me too MrsG, just over a month till it's 2 years!!! Grrrrrrrrrr. It's just really upsetting.

:hugs: to both of you, I was dreading that 2 year mark, and it was actually still a bit upsetting when I reached the 2yr milestone this month (if I hadn't of got my BFP that is..) x


----------



## mk8

Hang in there cupcake and Mrsg! 

Mrsg- do you think u will try injectables? 

X


----------



## MrsG2010

I have my ultrasound set for Saturday to get me started. It's day 4 but since I'm off work I asked if I could come in then anyway. I will start Clomid, 25 mg on Saturday. 

Mk, The nurse told me an injectables cycle is $3,500 ($2,000 more than Clomid cycle). Soooo I don't know. I would also be worried about too many follicles. I did get 3 on 50 mg of Clomid. 

My hopes: I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this IUI works. And I want to get through this cycle (taking mornings off) without work knowing why.


----------



## brassy

:hugs::hugs: Mrs G and Cupcake

Have faith girls. Hopefully it will happen soon for all of us...

MrsG, so far going gluten free wasn't too hard. We will see in the long term. I have bought gluten free flour. I am making my own bread and it's not too bad. I also found gluten free pasta and rice noodles. Quinoa is good for a couscous replacement and it is supposed to be a superfood as well. Sweets and cakes are out of the picture too, but I had already eliminated those because of my gerd. 
Are you thinking of going gl. free? My ibs symptoms have already disappeared. I am waiting to feel better overall. Unfortunately I caught a bad cold and feeling crap at the moment (at the right moment right before ov :wacko:).

What are they checking for in day 3 scan? Follies? GL with the ultrasound. I too hope that this iui is going to be a success for you :baby:


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL mrsG! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck with your appointment MrsG!

Today I rang the clinic and told them I tested positive :D Booked in for 6 week scan on Oct 9th!


----------



## aleja

Holy [email protected]$t broody it worked !!! congratulations!!!! 

As expected Im out again. Not sure what happens next . No more TTC for a little while for me I think.
Cupcakes I know exactly how you feel Hun .

MrsG GL with the iUI x


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, Aleja, I'm so sorry hon :hugs: and :hugs: How are you doing? Taking a little ttc break might be a good idea - you've been on the ivf rollercoaster for months now and it does take its toll... Good luck with whatever you decide xx

(PS Thanks! :D)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: aleja, so sorry it didn't work :( Can I go back to the beginning & ask why you needed IVF in the first place? DH :spermy:? If so then you might get preggo naturally on your break, after all it takes just 1 little man!

Broody, great news youve got you're scan booked, I'm afraid I think the first tri dragged despite having scans at 7 & 9 weeks.2nd tri going a little faster but still a long time to wait between 12 & 20 week scan! 

I dreamt last night I felt the baby move, I was so disappointed when I woke up & realised it was a dream! :growlmad: but won't be too long now! 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

That will be so exciting when it does happen MrsP! At 16 weeks do you have a little bump now?


----------



## brassy

Aleja, I am really sorry!:hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not really broody, it's starting to get to me now, wondering if something is wrong as I'm not growing :( I do have a TINY bump and it goes huge on a night after I've had a big meal, but during the day it's barely noticeable though it depends on what I wear. I've heard some people don't show until they'r 5 or 6 months so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but I just feel yack at the minute. I've put on 5lbs and I'm sure my ass and thighs have got bigger! Can't get 1 pair of my jeans on at all but they were always tight....

x


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm sure you're going to wake up some morning and go Woah, where'd that come from?!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I hope so broody! I'm huge tonight cos I've had a big meal, but it'll be gone tomorrow :dohh: Hopefully soon...then I'll be pissed off and sick of the bump :haha: x


----------



## MrsG2010

Ultrasound went Ok on Saturday. Yes - it's to make sure no cysts I guess before prescribing the Clomid. The ultrasound tech said I a lot of antral follicles. I forget how many she said. But it was a lot. So at least I have that going on... :shrug:

She also told me I have a small cyst probably left over from previous cycle (which was natural cycle). I think she called it a blood cyst and said they come and go all the time. She said it wasn't big enough to cancel IUI. When I saw the nurse, she said the same. So I took my first half pill of Clomid last night. Days 4-8. 

She initially wanted me back for 10/8 but I mentioned I already have a dr appt (about endometriosis consultation) on 10/9 so she put me down for my next scan then. So if the follicles look good (fingers super crossed!!) I'll go back 10/10 and 10/11 for the back to back IUIs. That's 3 mornings being late to work. Maybe Im going to have to say something at work. Argh. 

Anyway my second wedding anniversary (not to mention 2 years TTC) is at the end of next month. A BFP would be glorious. Not to mention DH will probably want to hold off on next IUI for a few months. Build back up savings. I can understand that. So cmon follicles. GROW GROW GROW 

MrsP, a friend of mine actually lost weight in her first trimester. And her baby is now 4 and perfectly fine! :)

Aleja :hugs: How long of a break do you think you're feeling right now?

MK, I went back through previous threads and didn't find an update about your IUI/injectable cycle... how are you doing? When is your next scan? Maybe I missed something...

Brassy,Snowflake, Cupcake, Broody Hello!


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted the scan went well MrsG! Fx'd you'll be celebrating at your anniversary!! :D


----------



## brassy

Great news on the scan MrsG. I am glad all went well. 
I understand you don't want to say anything at work. I would feel the same. Could you say that it's dr's appointments but for something else? Would they need proof for that? 

AFM...waiting to ovulate. Taking all my vits this month and some chinese herbs for a stronger ovulation and to warm up my belly which is cold again according to my acupuncturist. In my last session he also put some moxa on my belly needles for warming up the uterus...


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL with everything mrsG, would be a fab anniversary present! 

Brassy I've read about the cold uterus thing too! GL!

x


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Broody- bet you can't wait for your appointment on the 9th! How are you feeling? Have you told many people? How did you break the news to your dh?

Aleja- I'm sorry that it didn't work this time. Some time out sounds good. Are you meeting with your fs to discuss further at all? Wondering what meds you were on last cycle and if you we're monitored post et at all? I hope you're finding some time out to relax with your hubby. I understand how tough this TTC journey is and sincerely hope you hold your beautiful baby in your arms soon. 

Mrs p- I'm sure everything's ok with bump :) it's only meant to be tiny right now. Exciting stuff. who have you told? 

Hi brassy- good luck with this cycle. I hope the Chinese herbs and acupuncture does the trick for you. Are there any other ways to warm the belly? 

Mrs g- good luck with this cycle. I hope that the clomid does wonders for you. When do you think your iui will be?

As for me, I'm chilling at the moment. Reading more on iui etc. I want to do a cycle when I'm less busy as work as I don't plan to tell them anything about TTC. My fs wants me to try injectables (low dose gonal f) as clomid didn't work for me (clomid alone for 6 months). The doc also wanted me to take progesterone after iui. Not sure why but suspect its because my normal day 21 prog is on the low side. Suits me as I suspect I have a slight luteal phase defect. I also wonder if my "unexplained infertility" is due to suboptimal ovulation. Hmmm. 

Ladies- how did you find iui, the injectables and progesterone pessaries if you have tried them? 

Cupcake, snowflake- hello!


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk, I suspect the IUI will be mid-next week. 

Oh Ok I see you didn't go straight into an IUI this cycle. I thought you had.


----------



## mk8

Mrsg- how often are your scans and bloods during iui?


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 
MK, it's good you're taking your time with iui. I wouldn't want to say anything at work either, and I am wondering what I would do, if I had to...

As for the belly, the only ways are warm foods, not only temperature-wise but also energy-wise, hot water bottle and daily massage. I do the all except for the hot water bottle. It is too warm here at the moment for something like that! :flower::flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

So sorry Aleja!

Mk8 - I had 2 ultrasounds and 2 estrogen blood tests prior to OV with my IUI. I did Femara 2.5mg on CD3-CD7, once the ultrasound showed that my Follies were mature - we did the Ovidrel injection that night and the IUI was 36 hours later. I started my Progesterone Suppositories the night of the IUI... I was diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect in March.


----------



## mk8

Hey snowflake- how are you feeling? 

Thanks for the info. :). What tests diagnosed the lp defect? What progesterone dose were you on. I recall the treatment plan suggested by my fs is 200mg pessaries in the morning and the same again at night. 

I hope all of us get our bfps this year, I really do.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks MK. Everyone knows since the 12 week scan (when I was actually 13 weeks.) A couple of people said to me at work today, you'd never know you were pregnant, I was huge at 16 weeks! I'm like, gee thanks, makes me feel a whole lot better, I just grin and bear it :dohh:

I think the injectables and the progesterone sound like a good idea MK :thumbup:

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk - injectables with iui sound like a good idea. I've been on progesterone pessaries since my egg retrieval - it's pretty much standard for ivf, suppose it just gives your own levels a boost to help you along. I'm not sure what the dose is - will check when I get home. I find them simple to use but they are a bit messy! I was using panty liners but I found them irritating and last week I felt like I was getting thrush so I've stopped using them now and I feel much better... 
We've told our immediate families and some close friends. I would tell more friends but DH wants to wait til after the 6 week scan next week. I don't know how people manage to tell no one at all until 12 weeks - I'm about to burst!! DH was out walking the dogs when I tested so when he came home I just shouted for him to come upstairs and then handed him the test - no clever announcement I'm afraid!!!!

Brassy - my acupuncturist had me working on warming my uterus also - I spent the whole of my ivf treatment with a hot water bottle glued to me!!! It's not hot here though and I'm nearly always cold so I didn't mind!!!

MrsG - yay for iui soon!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8 - my progesterone pessaries are 400mg....


----------



## mk8

Thanks for responding ladies. Hot water bottle eh? Interesting! I've stopped eating salads as that's a no no supposedly. It's cold now in the uk so I don't mind.


----------



## MrsG2010

mk8 said:


> Mrsg- how often are your scans and bloods during iui?

MK - If I remember correctly, I'll go in next week 10/9, day 14, for an ultrasound and blood work. Then I'll get the IUI's the next 2 days if all is well. Then a week after that - day 21 - I'll get more bloodwork. And then I wait.............. :coffee:


----------



## snowflakes120

mk8 said:


> Hey snowflake- how are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the info. :). What tests diagnosed the lp defect? What progesterone dose were you on. I recall the treatment plan suggested by my fs is 200mg pessaries in the morning and the same again at night.
> 
> I hope all of us get our bfps this year, I really do.

It was based off my old BBT charts. Before my MC - My LP was consistently 13days. After the MC - it went down to 11 and stayed there for a few months before I brought it up to my OBGYN. Also, my 7dpo P4 tests were on the low end. They even were low when I took 50mg of Clomid - they were only like 13. So they upped my dose to 100mg of Clomid and they were much more normal (in the 20's) for a medicated cycle. I know they can do a test called an Endometrial Biopsy to diagnose you as well with LPD - I did not have it done. 

I have been doing 200mg of Prometrium (Progesterone) suppositories each night before bed but since the PG my P4 levels have been dropping each week so they upped me to 200mg around lunch time and then another dose of 200mg before bed...


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals, just checking in. Nothing going on in my world until Tuesday. Have a good weekend!


----------



## brassy

Good luck MrsG! Hope all goes well!


----------



## mk8

Mrsg- so u don't have any scans or Bw until day14 after starting iui (after initial day2/3 scan)? Good luck with the results! I'm sure u have said before but what was your response last time in terms if number of follicles and sizes?

Snowflake- thanks for the info!


----------



## MrsG2010

Mk - last time I was on 50 mg clomid. My results on trigger day were lining 7.4. And 2 follicles on right. A 22.7 and 20.7. And one on left - 20.6. 

This time Im on 25 mg. We shall see! 

Oh and she was going to have me come in day 13 (day 12 last cycle)
But I already had appointment with dr to talk
About endo so she was ok w day 14.


----------



## aleja

GL mrsG got everything crossed for you!! X


----------



## brassy

I hope all goes well today MrsG!

How is everyone else? 
I ovulated on Saturday (slightly later than I usually do) so I am currently 3dpo. I am really nervous this time, hopeful and pessimistic at the same time.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!

How is everyone on here?

MrsG - how did yesterday go?

Brassy - fx'd!!

Afm, went for my 6 week scan today and all is looking great :D Just one lil bean in there (dh was very relieved!:haha:) All measuring appropriately. The nurse said she could see the beginnings of the heartbeat flicker but we couldn't make it out :wacko: Back in 2 weeks for the next scan...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/9c4e370e79513f4284930db28b7b14ea_zps6ad257f9.jpg


----------



## brassy

Broody, congrats! Your bean looks great! It must be a great feeling!

MrsG, did you have the iui today?


----------



## MrsG2010

Broody, awesome pic!

I did not have IUI today. Today was bloodwork and ultrasound day. Also my consult with doctor about my worries about endometriosis.

So ultrasound results are about as I expected. Where I had 3 mature follicles on 50mg Clomid in July, I only had 1 on 25 mg. :( I have one follicle at 22 on my left side. On my right side there's a 13.8.

I was disappointed. I know it only takes one, yada yada yada. But I wanted more than one. 

My lining was at 8. They said it looked good. It was a 7 last IUI. 

So I trigger tonight and then IUI's tomorrow morning and Thursday morning.

My estrogen was 438 which nurse said was terrific.

Then DH and I met with doctor. Doctor said I am in the 5% that does not respond well to Clomid. (lining) He told me on my natural cycle my lining was at an 11. 

He said IF this cycle doesn't work (please, please, please work) then he'll recommend 1 of 3 options: 1) letrozole 2) injections 3) laporoscopy. I will probably do the letrozole. Not quite ready for injections. However, I think DH will want to take a few cycles off anyway. I finally calculated how much July IUI ran me... once all was said and done nearly $2,000. Crazy!!!! 

He wants me to keep a journal of my bladder symptoms to see if it gets worse when my menstrual cycle comes around (hopefully it won't!). You may remember Im worried about endometriosis because I have interstitial cystitis. And many women have both. Anyway, I'm trying not to obsess about the what if's until this cycle is through.

Tomorrow morning, bright and early - day 1 of IUI #2.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow MrsG, that sounds like quite an in-depth meeting with the FS. So sorry, you feel you have less chance this month but hard as it is try to stay positive.:hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out and you won't need to switch to the letrozole. And can totally understand your dh wanting to take some cycles off - this process is exhausting - physically, mentally & emotionally! Sending you buckets of :dust:


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

Posting for the umpteenth time so keeping it short n sweet- I keep getting logged out when I hit post! 

Mrsg- best of luck Hun! Great sized egg. What should the lining be? 

Broody- beautiful pic!

Aleja, brassy, cupcake- how are you all doing?

Snowflake- hope pregnancy is going well. 

Thinking of you all and wishing that we all hold our babies soon!


----------



## aleja

hey girls,hope you are all well
Broody, i cant believe it is six weeks already, when is your due date? got any symptoms yet? 
what were the meds you were on during your cycle> I remember you were prescribed some antibiotics? 

brassy good luck with this cycle, I hope you don't go too crazy in the 2ww. 
and MrsG, 8 mm is good lining. I must be a bad clomid responder too..my last FET had lining of 7.3 down from 9.something .
What is letrozole? It may work regardless but its great that your FS has given you a few options...
personally i think i would do the laparoscopy...to clean out the cobwebs...at least you have this option - I am seeing my FS on friday and I very much doubt he will go for this one


----------



## MrsG2010

Iui day 1 done. Low count 900,000 post wash. I pretty much cried the whole time. Feeling sad and defeated. But we have tomorrow too - 36 hours post trigger.


----------



## brassy

MrsG sorry you aren't feeling very well! Try not to worry. It's 900.000 spermies but they are the best of the best! And you have tomorrow, too. Try to be more optimistic. They say it helps... :hugs::hugs:

Aleja hope you get some answers on Friday. Let us know what your FS says...

MK how are you getting on with the gluten free diet? I am on week 3. 

I hope our pregnant ladies are feeling great!

AFM, besides the fact I think I have a thrush, I had some scary side effects on Monday after taking my herbs. After about an hour of taking them I felt my arms and face muscles to be really weak and I had a strange feeling in my tongue and stomach....:growlmad:

I have an acupuncture appointment today. I will ask my therapist but I am scared to take anymore of them. Do you think I am overreacting? And who knows if they are safe during the tww? 

:flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks girls!! 

Aleja - I'm due June 4th. Lots of cramping and aches and pains the first week but they're mostly gone now bar the odd twinge. I had a small bit of brown spotting on Saturday but the nurse yesterday was totally unconcerned and said as long it's only spotting and not bleeding and not accompanied by painful cramps then it's nothing to be worry about. Had no nausea before today - just a very hollow feeling if I didn't eat when I was hungry followed by feeling light headed. Today I woke up feeling dizzy though and there's definitely a hint of nausea there. Looking forward to seeing what tomorrow brings!!!! As regards meds I was on a few starting the day of EC- flagyl (antibiotic suppository, the dr put it in when I was still knocked out), oxytetracycline (antibiotic, 4 times a day for 5 days), medrone (suppresses the immune system to help prevent embryo rejection, 1 a day for 5 days) and cyclogest (progesterone pessaries, twice a day - I'm still taking them). DH also had to take 10 days of antibiotics starting on the day I started stimms. Hope that helps some?! Were you not on any extra meds? It's so strange how much protocols vary from country to country and clinic to clinic :wacko:

MrsG - Try not to give up :hugs: Good luck tomor! :dust:

Mk8 - hi! When is your next apt with the FS? I've lost track!:dohh:

Brassy - thats a bit strange about your reaction... Have you been taking those herbs for a while with no reaction? Is there anything else that could account for what happened? I would stop taking them until you speak to your acupuncturist just in case. In relation to the 2ww - I really don't know. My acupuncturist told me that the blend he was giving me was perfectly safe to take the whole way through my ivf cycle and wouldn't react with any of the western meds I was on but he said it was totally up to me to decide whether to take it or not. In the end I didn't, just in case....


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL with your IuI MrsG, got everything crossed for you!

Broody so pleased your scan went well, prob too early to see hb, our first scan I measured 7+2 & we saw it but it was literally just a tiny flicker.

Hi to everyone else :wave:

x


----------



## mk8

Feeling a wee bit sorry for myself right now. Man, why is it so hard for some of us to get our bfps? 

Hope you're all ok. 

Mrsg- good luck with this cycle. X


----------



## brassy

Mk8, I am wondering about that all the time! It's so unfair! When I am thinking about all those years I spent trying not to get pregnant...Me and Dh would have saved all that money spent on contraception! It is a tragic irony!

MrsG hope all goes well today! Let us know...


----------



## mk8

Hopefully it will be our turn soon brassy!


----------



## brassy

Let us know, when you can, how things went MrsG...


----------



## MrsG2010

Worse today 500,000


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs:


----------



## brassy

MrsG you've got in total about 1.5 million. I have read stories about successful iuis with counts in the thousands. 
Is DH on any supplements?
:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs G - I hope the IUI is a go for you. Remember it only takes one and they are putting his swimmers right where they need to be to make it nice and easy!! I too was a poor responder to Clomid and had a thinned lining (only 4.6mm on CD13!) & decreased CM that was already poorly to begin with. So I was switched to Femara (Letrozole) and the Ovidrel trigger. My lining increased to 8.9mm on my 1st cycle of Femara. My BFP cycle - I only had 1 mature Follie measuring 22mm as well and one that was only like 14mm. I know I was so bummed with only having one too!! So it def is possible with just 1!! Keep your head up girl! 

Brassy - I know my Acu said it was OK to take the herbal drugs with my what my FS gave me but I was a bit leary and only took them for about a week and then stopped. If you had a bad reaction - I'd prolly back off them!

Aleja - Good Luck at your appt tomorrow! Keep us updated!

Mk8 - Hope you are doing well too!!

AFM, I have my US tomorrow and am nervous. At my 5w4d they could only see a Gest & Yolk Sac. Really hoping to see the heartbeat. Although a bit worried as I haven't had many symptoms... I guess we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## mk8

Mrs g- this WILL work!!!!!!!! Stay positive. I'm truly praying for you and all of us waiting for our bfps! Whilst the nos aren't super high, it's still possible. As they say, it takes one and that chosen one IS amongst the 1.5m super swimmers currently doing the Olympic front crawl inside ya! 

What kinda nos do they like to see?

I just saw a colleague I used to work with and she's 8months preg. Happy for her and wondering when it will be me next. I've decided it's this month! I'm going to get my bfp this month! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## mk8

Hey snowflake! Best of luck tomorrow! Question- what was the ovidrel for? Remind me, did you have ov issues?

Brassy- I'd stay away from the herbs personally. Chinese meds are not regulated (at least not in the uk) and whilst I am all for tcm, I can't say for sure if the practitioners use good stuff! My acupuncture lady told me to use teas, when I asked what's in it, she said its her secret recipe! No thanks! I stuck to Acu only. She might have been ok and tbh I know a lot of people don't share prescriptions as they're scared u will buy the stuff for a lot less but I didn't want to risk it. I'm addition the herbs can potentially not balance with the western meds. Do u know what's in the teas?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck MrsG, one of those little spermies will find it's way to the egg
X


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

MK8, during the summer he would give me the recipe and I would buy it from a herbal store, so I knew exactly what was in there. During the past month he would make the recipe in front of me since he brought new stock from China. He would tell me if I asked. Anyways, I shared my concerns with him so this time I got something in pill form which as he said is much lighter. It is called bu zhong yi qi wan. 
Also, yesterday I told him I was post ovulation and I was concerned about needles in my belly, so he didn't insert any there so that I wasn't stressed. Also this time he didn't massage my belly afterwards, he just left a heating pad on during the session. 
I am hesitant to take any herbs in tea form in the future. I know what you mean about them not using the best stuff. At least he has been open about what was in there!

GL with this cycle. I really hope this is THE month for you....
We all deserve to be mothers after all this time, stress, tears and longing...


----------



## brassy

Good luck tomorrow snowflakes!!! Hope you see the heartbeat!


----------



## mk8

I like the sound of your Acu guy brassy. Best of luck this cycle. You're not on any other meds are you? 

Cupcake- hope you're ok Hun.


----------



## brassy

Thanks Mk! I hope the best for all of us.

I am not on any other meds, not yet. Just supplements. I am taking fresh royal jelly, pregnacare conception tablets and q10. I have also bought some wheatgrass in powder form, but I am hesitant to take it. Could it be too much? My ob/gyn wanted us to try on our own for at least two cycles post polypectomy (this one and the next) and then clomid with monitored follicle growth would be the next step. I hope I don't need to do any of that...
And you, are you on any meds or supplements?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MK & brassy for feeling so down. 

:hugs: MrsG but I'm sure those numbers will do the trick!
 
Snowflakes GL with your scan! I never really had any symptoms either until the 7 or 8 week mark & tbh have had a pretty good pregnancy so far (except my back pain.)

Hi to everyone else :howdy: 

x


----------



## aleja

Hi gals,
Mrs G, you know what Brassy is right. you got the best of the best spermies up there at the moment. one just has to catch the egg and presto! 

Brassy, i took some herb powder from my acu lady during my first FET. I swear it gave me the worst PMS symptoms I felt so sick for days. I told myself never again. If you have a regular cycle, your own body regulates the hormones. I think the vitamins are a good idea though. 

Broody, thanks for sharing your cycle info. I wrote the names down for future reference!
I had no meds - only the injections during the stim cycle, and clomid during the FETs. Yes it drives me insane how there is so much differences between protocols. 

MrsP and Snowflakes its great to hear things are going well. GL with the scan snowflakes!

MrsP, what was your lining like with the clomid? I remember you took it for a few cycles..did it make a difference to your lining?

MK, i feel like you everyday. its tiring....*sigh* I am sure we will all get there one day very soon hopefully.

hi cupcakes - how are things for you?
and to anyone else I missed

So today I went to see FS and asked him if he had anymore tricks up his sleeve!!!
I actually asked him if I could just move onto a new fresh cycle and he advised against it. He said it would be harder in the long term when I have completed my family (ha!) then having to decide what to do with the two embies...he has a point as I couldn't just leave them there all alone..

He agreed to do a double FET transfer though (with the final 2 blasts) and I am having an endo biopsy next week to check out what is happening in my endometrium. It gets tiring to be told that i have perfect cycles, perfect hormones, perfect embryos and then no implantation. He can't really explain either!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja - maybe you should ask him about progesterone supplements after the FET? I don't know about the other meds but everyone in the ivf thread I'm in was on some sort of progesterone during the 2ww - some were on pessaries, some had gel and others had injections... Seems strange that you weren't given any.


----------



## mk8

Hey aleja- first of all, well done for being proactive. I think it makes sense to try out use re embies. I think it's also less invasive on your body than doing a fresh cycle right? Outta curiosity, do they suppress natural ovulation during an fet cycle? The progesterone seems to be a good plan of action as brassy suggested- is your lp over 12 days? It will happen Aleja! It will for all of us.


----------



## aleja

thanks girls, I forgot about the pessaries -yes i did have the progesterone too. i don't know the protocol has much to do with it though. could just be me

I forgot to mention....my DH doesn't want me to do a double transfer!!!! WTF????? he got spooked by the FS's initial chat to us about the risks, etc........


----------



## MrsG2010

hi girls. Bummed. But thank you for kind words and support. I smiled when I was reading them last night. 

Yes I'm upset about this cycle. But I'm even more upset about the possible loss of future IUI attempts. With a count that low I dont think Id be doing any more IUIs. And that only means one thing... IVF. And that won't be in the near future. So I have to wait on a miracle and put myself on hold for awhile. And that's the hard part as I'll be hitting the 2 year mark at the end of this month.

Though Im not counting myself out of this cycle until AF arrives. I wont be drinking any alcohol for 2 weeks but I wont be surprised if no BFP at the end.

As of right now, Im thinking if this cycle doesnt work -- wait a bit and then try to get DH to get an SA done. Maybe this was a fluke? He does have the varococele (sp) but he put up 4 million and 10 million in July IUI. !?!? I dont get it. :( The only thing we can think of is heat. DH works outside and it's been a hot summer. I mentioned to the nurse and she didnt seem to know. Research Ive found is that sperm are a mystery basically.

DH seems willing to look into surgery for the varococele but all the research Im finding is so iffy on whether or not it helps. In fact, one thing I read is - it definitely helps with sperm counts. But it does not help with pregnancies. ?!?!?!

Then problem being, we dont know his spermy numbers until Im already knee deep in the IUI cycle. Money and time already spent. 

Sorry to be so long winded. 

Aleja, what are the risks your DH is concerned about? 2 babies?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja, my lining on my 2 tracking cycles (round 1 & 8) was apparently great, though they didnt give me numbers unfortunately. 

I think your plan of action sounds great, why is DH not happy?

MrsG sorry you're still feeling bummed, i think another SA is a great idea. Is your DH taking any vits to help?

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja - I can understand why your dh doesn't want to risk twins. Ous FS nurse did a pretty good job of scaring us with all the risks etc too and even though we did end up putting back 2 it was only because they were pretty sure the smaller one wouldn't take. Dh was very relieved that it was only one at the scan. (Although I have to admit I'd have been pretty excited if it had been two, despite all the warnings!:blush:) I think in your position I would push for a double transfer if you can convince him...the odds of both sticking mustn't be too high surely?

MrsG - it is very strange that your dh's numbers have changed so much since the last IUI... I think another SA might be a good idea too just to get a fuller picture. His original SA was good wasn't it? It is a bit of a mystery... I don't know much about varocele I'm afraid so can't offer any advice there. Fx'd this cycle will work and you won't need to think about any of this stuff! :dust:


----------



## aleja

Hi girlies
Mk I didn't answer your other questions . They don't suppress my ovulation during the FET cycle. They just track my natural cycle with BT and scans then put the emby back when I've ovulated . It's very easy on the body and would be a perfect way to fall preggers if it worked for us. 
My LP is about 15 days so that part is fine too. I am thinking that maybe I have some immune type issues .. I have no proof of this but it's something they investigate if there is repeated implantation failure .

MrsG I can see why you are feeling despondent since your DHs numbers have decreased . I think you are right it could just be heat ... Men's spermy seems to change though time and because of environment factors too. Does he take any supplements ? All he needs is one good one so hopefully the fighter is in there somewhere and doing its thing with the eggy as we speak xx 

I don't think DH is worried about twins as such, it's more that they are born pre/term, or have health issues etc 
The other thing FS worried us about is the vanishing twin syndrome .. Where there is two sacs but 1 baby or one of the babies doesn't make it. apparently there is an increased risk to the other twin. It can be risky during pregnancy with twins but of course most twins are born healthy with no probs


----------



## MrsG2010

thanks for encouraging words girls. Im just going to wait this cycle out and see what the doctor says. I know he'll request an SA. Either way, I feel like unless a miracle happens, I'm on hold for awhile. :growlmad:

Aleja, I completely understand why your DH is worried. With that being said, I'd try for the double transfer.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: mrsG

Yeah Aleja DH & I discussed this for if we had to go down the IVF route & we would also risk the twins if it meant a higher chance of one sticking.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend 

X


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies! Long time no talk. I see some pregnancy banners! I still think of all you and I'm so happy for you guys and hope and pray for a happy and healthy pregnancy! 

Just wanted to say a quick hello since I never log into bnb. 

My little Sabrina is now 6 months talking standing up and trying to do more. I'll check back. Can't wait to see more banners and bfps


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Future!:hi: Great to hear from you!! Your little girl sounds fab! :D


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

How are you all doing?
Mrs G, I think that an SA would shed some light. My dr believes that at least two SAs should be done with at least three months apart so as to have a full picture of a mans spermies. And this even in the case of a good first SA. There is so much variation in all men that this is what they do here. It could just be a bad week but it would be safer to have it checked. Try to get DH to take some supplements if he doesn't already. There have been lots of positive testimonies on these supplements. 

Aleja, I would personally go for the double transfer. I think that the benefits in this case perhaps outweigh any risks, but this is just an opinion. Do as you feel and try to convince DH to accept your views even if he doesn't agree 100 %. After all it is about our bodies, isn't it?

How is everyone else.
Who else is one their tww? I am 10 dpo and have regular pms symptoms, nothing very different. I have started temping again this cycle. Temps still up but I have a long lp and it is still early. 

I have a question for the pregnant ladies in this thread: Was your bfp cycle tww any different from previous cycles? Any different symptoms? I always think that I would feel it if something different happened but I am curious to hear the answer from ladies that have actually experienced a bfp!
I have stopped taking the chinese herbs, even the ones I got last week in pills. I only took them for a couple of days. Didn't have any strange symptoms this time, but it just didn't feel right. I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow, and I am not sure if I tell my therapist I didn't take them. Do you think that he would be insulted if I told him that I didn't feel safe to take them?

Hugs and babydust to all of you!!!


----------



## brassy

This is going to be long. I found an excellent article about infertility and emotions in another thread. It summarizes all my feelings. I thought it would be a good idea to share:

Chances are, you know someone who is struggling with infertility. More than seven million people of childbearing age in the United States experience infertility. Yet, as a society, we are woefully uninformed about how to best provide emotional support for our loved ones during this painful time. 



Infertility is, indeed, a very painful struggle. The pain is similar to the grief over losing a loved one, but it is unique because it is a recurring grief. When a loved one dies, he isn't coming back. There is no hope that he will come back from the dead. You must work through the stages of grief, accept that you will never see this person again, and move on with your life.



The grief of infertility is not so cut and dry. Infertile people grieve the loss of the baby that they may never know. They grieve the loss of that baby who would have had mommy's nose and daddy's eyes. But, each month, there is the hope that maybe that baby will be conceived after all. No matter how hard they try to prepare themselves for bad news, they still hope that this month will be different. Then, the bad news comes again, and the grief washes over the infertile couple anew. This process happens month after month, year after year. It is like having a deep cut that keeps getting opened right when it starts to heal.



As the couple moves into infertility treatments, the pain increases while the bank account depletes. The tests are invasive and embarrassing to both parties, and you feel like the doctor has taken over your bedroom. And for all of this discomfort, you pay a lot of money.



A couple will eventually resolve the infertility problem in one of three ways:
&#9632;They will eventually conceive a baby.
&#9632;They will stop the infertility treatments and choose to live without children.
&#9632;They will find an alternative way to parent, such as by adopting a child or becoming a fosterparent.

Reaching a resolution can take years, so your infertile loved ones need your emotional support during this journey. Most people don't know what to say, so they wind up saying the wrong thing, which only makes the journey so much harder for their loved ones. Knowing what not to say is half of the battle to providing support.



Don't Tell Them to RelaxEveryone knows someone who had trouble conceiving but then finally became pregnant once she "relaxed." Couples who are able to conceive after a few months of "relaxing" are not infertile. By definition, a couple is not diagnosed as "infertile" until they have tried unsuccessfully to become pregnant for a full year. In fact, most infertility specialists will not treat a couple for infertility until they have tried to become pregnant for a year. This year weeds out the people who aren't infertile but just need to "relax." Those that remain are truly infertile.



Comments such as "just relax" or "try going on a cruise" create even more stress for the infertile couple, particularly the woman. The woman feels like she is doing something wrong when, in fact, there is a good chance that there is a physical problem preventing her from becoming pregnant.



These comments can also reach the point of absurdity. As a couple, my husband and I underwent two surgeries, numerous inseminations, hormone treatments, and four years of poking and prodding by doctors. Yet, people still continued to say things like, "If you just relaxed on a cruise . . ." Infertility is a diagnosable medical problem that must be treated by a doctor, and even with treatment, many couples will NEVER successfully conceive a child. Relaxation itself does not cure medical infertility.



Don't Minimize the ProblemFailure to conceive a baby is a very painful journey. Infertile couples are surrounded by families with children. These couples watch their friends give birth to two or three children, and they watch those children grow while the couple goes home to the silence of an empty house. These couples see all of the joy that a child brings into someone's life, and they feel the emptiness of not being able to experience the same joy.



Comments like, "Just enjoy being able to sleep late . . . .travel . . etc.," do not offer comfort. Instead, these comments make infertile people feel like you are minimizing their pain. You wouldn't tell somebody whose parent just died to be thankful that he no longer has to buy Father's Day or Mother's Day cards. Losing that one obligation doesn't even begin to compensate for the incredible loss of losing a parent. In the same vein, being able to sleep late or travel does not provide comfort to somebody who desperately wants a child. 



Don't Say There Are Worse Things That Could HappenAlong the same lines, don't tell your friend that there are worse things that she could be going through. Who is the final authority on what is the "worst" thing that could happen to someone? Is it going through a divorce? Watching a loved one die? Getting raped? Losing a job? 



Different people react to different life experiences in different ways. To someone who has trained his whole life for the Olympics, the "worst" thing might be experiencing an injury the week before the event. To someone who has walked away from her career to become a stay-at-home wife for 40 years, watching her husband leave her for a younger woman might be the "worst" thing. And, to a woman whose sole goal in life has been to love and nurture a child, infertility may indeed be the "worst" thing that could happen. 



People wouldn't dream of telling someone whose parent just died, "It could be worse: both of your parents could be dead." Such a comment would be considered cruel rather than comforting. In the same vein, don't tell your friend that she could be going through worse things than infertility. 



Don't Say They Aren't Meant to Be ParentsOne of the cruelest things anyone ever said to me is, "Maybe God doesn't intend for you to be a mother." How incredibly insensitive to imply that I would be such a bad mother that God felt the need to divinely sterilize me. If God were in the business of divinely sterilizing women, don't you think he would prevent the pregnancies that end in abortions? Or wouldn't he sterilize the women who wind up neglecting and abusing their children? Even if you aren't religious, the "maybe it's not meant to be" comments are not comforting. Infertility is a medical condition, not a punishment from God or Mother Nature.



Don't Ask Why They Aren't Trying IVFIn vitro fertilization (IVF) is a method in which the woman harvests multiple eggs, which are then combined with the man's sperm in a petri dish. This is the method that can produce multiple births. People frequently ask, "Why don't you just try IVF?" in the same casual tone they would use to ask, "Why don't you try shopping at another store?" 



Don't Complain About Your PregnancyThis message is for pregnant women-Just being around you is painful for your infertile friends. Seeing your belly grow is a constant reminder of what your infertile friend cannot have. Unless an infertile women plans to spend her life in a cave, she has to find a way to interact with pregnant women. However, there are things you can do as her friend to make it easier.



The number one rule is DON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT YOUR PREGNANCY. I understand from my friends that, when you are pregnant, your hormones are going crazy and you experience a lot of discomfort, such as queasiness, stretch marks, and fatigue. You have every right to vent about the discomforts to any one else in your life, but don't put your infertile friend in the position of comforting you.



Your infertile friend would give anything to experience the discomforts you are enduring because those discomforts come from a baby growing inside of you. When I heard a pregnant woman complain about morning sickness, I would think, "I'd gladly throw up for nine straight months if it meant I could have a baby." When a pregnant woman would complain about her weight gain, I would think, "I would cut off my arm if I could be in your shoes." 



I managed to go to baby showers and hospitals to welcome my friends' new babies, but it was hard. Without exception, it was hard. Stay sensitive to your infertile friend's emotions, and give her the leeway that she needs to be happy for you while she cries for herself. If she can't bring herself to hold your new baby, give her time. She isn't rejecting you or your new baby; she is just trying to work her way through her pain to show sincere joy for you. The fact that she is willing to endure such pain in order to celebrate your new baby with you speaks volumes about how much your friendship means to her. 



Don't Treat Them Like They Are IgnorantFor some reason, some people seem to think that infertility causes a person to become unrealistic about the responsibilities of parenthood. I don't follow the logic, but several people told me that I wouldn't ache for a baby so much if I appreciated how much responsibility was involved in parenting.



Let's face it-no one can fully appreciate the responsibilities involved in parenting until they are, themselves, parents. That is true whether you successfully conceived after one month or after 10 years. The length of time you spend waiting for that baby does not factor in to your appreciation of responsibility. If anything, people who have been trying to become pregnant longer have had more time to think about those responsibilities. They have also probably been around lots of babies as their friends started their families.



Perhaps part of what fuels this perception is that infertile couples have a longer time to "dream" about what being a parent will be like. Like every other couple, we have our fantasies-my child will sleep through the night, would never have a tantrum in public, and will always eat his vegetables. Let us have our fantasies. Those fantasies are some of the few parent-to-be perks that we have-let us have them. You can give us your knowing looks when we discover the truth later. 



Don't Push Adoption (Yet)Adoption is a wonderful way for infertile people to become parents. (As an adoptive parent, I can fully vouch for this!!) However, the couple needs to work through many issues before they will be ready to make an adoption decision. Before they can make the decision to love a "stranger's baby," they must first grieve the loss of that baby with Daddy's eyes and Mommy's nose. Adoption social workers recognize the importance of the grieving process. When my husband and I went for our initial adoption interview, we expected the first question to be, "Why do you want to adopt a baby?" Instead, the question was, "Have you grieved the loss of your biological child yet?" Our social worker emphasized how important it is to shut one door before you open another.



You do, indeed, need to grieve this loss before you are ready to start the adoption process. The adoption process is very long and expensive, and it is not an easy road. So, the couple needs to be very sure that they can let go of the hope of a biological child and that they can love an adopted baby. This takes time, and some couples are never able to reach this point. If your friend cannot love a baby that isn't her "own," then adoption isn't the right decision for her, and it is certainly not what is best for the baby.



Mentioning adoption in passing can be a comfort to some couples. (The only words that ever offered me comfort were from my sister, who said, "Whether through pregnancy or adoption, you will be a mother one day.") However, "pushing" the issue can frustrate your friend. So, mention the idea in passing if it seems appropriate, and then drop it. When your friend is ready to talk about adoption, she will raise the issue herself.



So, what can you say to your infertile friends? Unless you say "I am giving you this baby," there is nothing you can say that will erase their pain. So, take that pressure off of yourself. It isn't your job to erase their pain, but there is a lot you can do to lesson the load. Here are a few ideas.



Let Them Know That You CareThe best thing you can do is let your infertile friends know that you care. Send them cards. Let them cry on your shoulder. If they are religious, let them know you are praying for them. Offer the same support you would offer a friend who has lost a loved one. Just knowing they can count on you to be there for them lightens the load and lets them know that they aren't going through this alone.



Support Their Decision to Stop TreatmentsNo couple can endure infertility treatments forever. At some point, they will stop. This is an agonizing decision to make, and it involves even more grief. Even if the couple chooses to adopt a baby, they must still first grieve the loss of that baby who would have had mommy's nose and daddy's eyes. 



Once the couple has made the decision to stop treatments, support their decision. Don't encourage them to try again, and don't discourage them from adopting, if that is their choice. Once the couple has reached resolution (whether to live without children, adopt a child, or become foster parents), they can finally put that chapter of their lives behind them. Don't try to open that chapter again.


----------



## GettingBroody

That's a great article Brassy!! :thumbup: I think everyone should be made to read it!:haha:

As regards my last 2ww, from about 6dpo I had very distinct pinching pains and very vivid dreams. The night before my bfp I had my usual pre-af cramps and leg pains but they were much worse than normal. On the same night my throat suddenly got really sore. That was it. No nausea or increased cm or anything like that... Oh, and my bbs were sore but that was before the embryos were even transferred back and probably mostly due to the meds. Hope that helps some!:shrug:

I think your acupuncturist should respect your decision not to take the herbs. Mine had no problem with me stopping them. It's your body after all!!


----------



## aleja

brassy, thanks for the post i was in tears reading it as every word rings true for me. 
I have a close friend who told me to "enjoy life" whilst I don't have a baby and since this day (which was months ago now!!!) I haven't made any attempt to see her/contact her. I feel mean but that comment just blew me away:cry: people can be so insensitive and they don't even know it. 

brassy will you be testing ?? you must be going mad by now!!! GL and I hope this is it:kiss:
As for the herbs, it is really your choice to stop..you paid for them so don't feel bad for your practitioner. It would feel worse if you kept on doing them and regretted it later. 


and OMG Futuremommy your little girl is absolutely gorgeous...What a smile she has!! congratulations and enjoy every minute of it:flower:

I *think* my DH is coming around to the idea of a double transfer. It is my body at the end of the day but he still needs to officially consent and it would be nice to be on the same page. I think he is coming with me to the next FS appt so he can talk to the doc about it then


----------



## brassy

Aleja, I thought while reading the article that someone had found a way to express all those feelings I couldn't describe with my own words...You are not mean by not contacting your friend! You are just hurt, and you have to protect yourself, even if that means that you might lose a friend...I have lost contact with a friend of mine whom we started ttc at the same time. She fell on the first month without even trying. She has said all different kinds of insensitive things to me while she was pregnant and I was stressed, so I decided that I don't want this. It is so difficult to try and understand other people's feelings...I don't want to be made to feel guilty when I am stressed, disappointed and all I want to do is stay in bed and cry all day. It's my life and I am going through this, so I want to deal with it in my own way. When people say that if you relax it will happen, I feel guilty, exactly as described in the article. 

I am glad that your DH starts getting used to the idea of the double transfer. When would the FET be? Where are you in your cycle now?

I am 10-11dpo, temp went slightly up today, but I feel all the pms symptoms. I decided that I won't test. I can't deal with anymore bfns...I don't want the weekend to come....I am ok in my ignorance...

Hugs to all the ladies!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Brassy that was a great article, thanks for finding it. It really does express that feeling I have every time AF arrives.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brassy, I had no symptoms whatsoever until a few days after my BFP (though I did test early) & my only symptom was cramping. Then about a week later my bbs were sore but I'm only just now getting noticeably increased cm so I will never believe that supposed aymptom again lol!

Future your LO is gorgeous, congrats!

Aleja great to hear dh is coming round!

Hi to everyone else :wave:

x


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
thanks brassy, i totally agree with you - I am all for self-protection these days!!! infertility must be up there with one of the hardest things to deal with personally, yet then we have all our friends/family some whom have no idea and saying silly things like "relax and it will happen" 
This one is my favourite..it kills me....because I have come to realise its a load of BS!!! I work with kids whose parents are junkies, criminals, violent, neglectful, and completely stressed yet they manage to fall pregnant with ease. 
I feel like saying "Um, no its not going to happen because my DH has very low sperm count, which is diagnosed as a MEDICAL CONDITION YOU MORON THEREFORE RELAXING WILL NOT HELP!!!!!!!!:wacko:

Ok sorry about that, i needed to vent!

hang in there its still early for you ....witchy stay away please.

I had an endometrial biopsy today. It hurt like hell. Its supposed to help the embryos stick in the next FET cycle (in November)....who knows it sounds experimental but I am willing to try


----------



## GettingBroody

So sorry your procedure hurt today Aleja :hugs: It'll all be worth it when you see that bfp though! :dust: (in advance!!)


----------



## brassy

Aleja, I know exactly what you mean! I work with kids too and I think about those things you mentioned all the time! I was telling DH last night that it's so unfair. Someone whom we know had aborted three children between age 16-30. And then she fell pregnant with her daughter by accident! And once she told me holding her daughter in her lap that had she known how difficult it is to raise a child she would have aborted her daughter, too! This I call unfair! Although DH insists that life doesn't work this way I still feel like that!

How did they do the biopsy? Is it similar to D&C? What are they looking for? I hope you have the best outcome!!! GL!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Brassy - wow, she sounds like a lovely person :nope: Some people have no idea how lucky they are!! Did you tell your acupuncturist you'd stopped taking the herbs? I told mine yesterday that I want to take a break for a while (need to start saving my money for baby purchases!) - felt a bit mean, as if I was breaking up with him, lol:haha:


----------



## brassy

GettingBroody said:


> Brassy - wow, she sounds like a lovely person :nope: Some people have no idea how lucky they are!! Did you tell your acupuncturist you'd stopped taking the herbs? I told mine yesterday that I want to take a break for a while (need to start saving my money for baby purchases!) - felt a bit mean, as if I was breaking up with him, lol:haha:

Yes, Broody, you are right. People often do not appreciate things!
I didn't tell him :blush:, but I didn't say that I took them...He didn't ask. H e just asked me if I wanted a new prescription and I said better no for now...He will be away for the next three months or so and I will be having sessions with his sister who doesn't do herbs, so problem solved for a while...:thumbup:

My guy said that his biggest disappointment has been that ladies who achieve pregnancy usually forget about him and don't even send him pics of their babies....


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh I'll definitely be sending a photo! His waiting room has a lovely notice board covered in photos of babies :D My fertility clinic doesn't which I think is an awful pity...


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies just quickly checking in to say hi.

Aleja- sorry to hear it was painful but hope it works! How does it help exactly? Sending you positive thoughts.

Broody- good to see little one grow! Have you had a scan yet? They do ivf scans a but earlier right? 

Hey brassy!

Hey everyone else.

I'm chilling at home tonight with tv :)


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!
Temperature started going downhill today. I have all pre-AF symptoms so it is a matter of hours. Tomorrow the latest she will be here. I also took a test this morning, another bfnothing. What a disappointment. All this surgery for nothing?
I went to the doc yesterday to get the referral for dh's second sa. Waiting room full of pregnant ladies...I can't stop thinking that we are nice people, I don't think we've done something to deserve this...
Sorry for the bad energy, but it's one of those days...


----------



## GettingBroody

Sending so many :hugs: Brassy...


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
brassy you are right, there is no explanation for why us and not them. i try to just put it down to pure and simple bad luck. i guess other people has other tribulations to deal with in their lives too?

the endo biopsy is to hopefully help implantation. there is research that says that injuring the endometrium in the cycle before IVF or FET will create blood flow to the endo while it heals and thus making it more baby friendly in the treatment cycle. If you google Endometrial biopsy and IVF you will find all sorts of stuff about it. Im willing to try it otherwise its back to ICSI cycle no#2 for me

i have a job interview on Friday so this is keeping my mind off TTC.


----------



## MrsG2010

Morning gals. Just checking in. I'm nearing the end of my TWW. Thankfully. I went and had my "Day 21" blood work done last Thursday. Haven't heard back from the doctor yet. I'm not really too concerned. Unfortunately my one egg and DH's 1.4 million sperm have left me with little hope. :nope:

aleja, sounds like an interesting procedure and I certainly hope it helps!

Sorry Brassy. :(

I hope you all are well.


----------



## MrsG2010

Progesterone level 17.7 this time on 25 mg
Clomid. 

Last iui in July it was 32.8. On 50 mg


----------



## brassy

Hi MrsG...
What does this mean? I think this number shows a good ovulation?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm mrsG, not sure what that means or whether your current progesterone level is normal or not? But I have heard clomid can help progesterone so I guess the more you take the better :shrug:

I had my 20 week scan today girls! It was fab, though they couldn't check a couple of things cos of its position so I need to go back in 3 weeks! Still team :yellow:! :D x


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja - good luck with the job interview! :thumbup:

MrsG - still keeping my fx'd for you :dust:

Brassy & mk8 - :hi: How are ye doing?

MrsP - congrats on a great scan! Can't believe you're already 20 weeks! Are you staying team yellow or is that just because baby wouldn't cooperate?!

Afm, had my 8 week scan on Tuesday. All looking well - nice strong heartbeat and has more than doubled in size since 6 week scan so yay!! Am officially finished with the FS clinic now!


----------



## MrsG2010

The nurse left a message that it was "terrific" -- whatever.:wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well that's great mrsG! :thumbup:

Broody good to hear you've left your FS & your scan went well, time will fly for your 12 week one now. It's strange having no more fertility appointments. I had an appt for Halloween to see about IUI or IVF, I rang the other week to check they'd cancelled it but they hadn't! So now it's cancelled..feels weird! We were staying team yellow anyway & tbh I think if we'd wanted to know then they could tell as it was head down, at one point she said it was scratching its bottom! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok 

X


----------



## aleja

hi girls 
broody that's lovely news about your scan. it must feel amazing to now just be a normal pregnant gal and not an ivf patient.

mrsP i dont think i could contain myself i would need to know boy or girl!!!

MrsG when are you testing?

Ps interview was today. not feeling too confident actually. i was feeling ok until i started thinking about all the things I didn't say, so now just deflated


----------



## MrsG2010

:witch:


----------



## GettingBroody

I am so sorry.... :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hug: MrsG Hun.

Aleja, fingers crossed for your interview, sometimes the result is not what you expect!:thumbup:

x


----------



## aleja

MrsG ...damn ...:hugs:


----------



## brassy

Really sorry MrsG...I don't know what to say to make you feel better. Ttc is one of the hardest things I have ever been through...


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies 

Sorry I've not been around. Haven't been feeling well. Guess the nasty weather here isn't helping. Been off sick at home last week. Ugh. 

Aleja- good luck with the results of the interview. I always dissect everything after and feel bad but you just never know. Hope alls well in terms of TTC. Hoping the biopsy thingy works for you. 

Mrsg- I'm so sorry. This journey isn't easy. I think we started TTC around the same time. Are you having a follow up appointment with your fs? Thinking if you. 

Broody and mrs p- so glad the scans are good and you're pregnancies are going so well. You ladies been well throughout? Any funky symptoms or words if wisdom for when the rest of us reach where you ladies are? 

Brassy- hope you're doing ok. 

Hope everybody is in a happy place.


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls thanks for the words of support. I think I had my day of tears when the first bad IUI happened. AF was met with "yeah well I knew that it didnt work" attitude. So surprisingly Ive been Ok.

However, I expect I'll be feeling blue soon enough. I mentioned a couple months back that DH and I have been discussing moving to Maryland. His entire family lives there. It happens to be a perk that Maryland has an IVF mandate for insurance. I've been googling my heart out but there's so much mumbo jumbo and insurance loopholes that it's hard to really understand. But as of right now, it looks like our assisted conception journey is on hold until we move, get new jobs, and get new insurance.

Believe me I'm aware that I'll likely be 33 by the time that happens. I REALLY wanted more than 1. I'm hoping I can "squeeze" in 2 before 35. But if I can't.... then I hope we're blessed with one. I'm an only child, however, and I always hated it.

The only thing that could change.... I was reading a low sperm count thread on bnb. And one of the ladies mentioned her DH got a bad tooth removed and his sperm count went way up. I think DH has an infected tooth as well. I'm thinking if he gets his tooth fixed, we wait a few months and do a new SA. If that looks good, maybe we'll try another IUI before we move. Otherwise, I dont want to spend more $$$ on useless IUIs.

I will call FS today and let them know IUI didnt work. My guess is they'll want DH to come in for an SA. And my guess is he won't want to go yet. See above tooth infection theory. 

That's my story for now. I'll let you guys know what FS says. And I'll write a proper post later checking in w/ you ladies. But it looks like I'm here for the long haul. And I hope I'm here by myself and all you lovely ladies move on to preggo boards. :thumbup:


----------



## mk8

Thanks mrs G but I hope NONE of us will be here soon and migrate over to the pregnancy boards by Christmas! Come on Santa! We have all been good girls.

I understand the panic about turning 33 soon hun, I do next year. There's a possibility that we can still have 2 before 35 but if not, we can be older yummy mummies. My mum had me at 36, another friend had her third at 36/37, sil had hers at 36, colleague had hers at 40. All healthy! 

Your plan sounds good. Would you also like to consider injections with iui? I've heard success rates are much higher. That's what my fs recommended to me. Less issues with the lining too apparently and cheaper than ivf. Another friend also swears by the gluten free diet helping. I started it but fell off the bandwagon so need to get back on. Maybe also keeping the tummy warm as that helps according to tcm. 

Oh the stuff we do eh? 

Hang in there mrs g, we have to believe it will happen!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mk! I've had it pretty good so far though my back is giving me a bit of bother - pillow between the legs during the night seems to help, & ginger biscuits to help with the nausea, oh & using a hair bobble on your jeans to delay buying maternity clothes! :haha: Sorry to hear you've been poorly, was it that horrible sickness bug that's been going round? 

Ah mrsG, moving states to get IVF? Amazing the things that need to be done in the crazy world of TTC! :wacko: And the tooth thing and the :spermy: - WOW! Hope it works Hun!

Both of you - I NEVER use the preggo boards! Feel so much more at home in TTC. Seriously you're better off staying where you are - but with a baby on board of course! I'm keeping check until you all get your BFP's and I know it will happen! :hugs:

X


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks girls. To clarify though we are not moving for ivf. We were moving anyway. But now it doesn't make sense to pay out of pocket if there's a chance we'll be able to get some insurance help. I really hope we do. Maryland is one of only 14 states with an insurance mandate. 

Called nurse yesterday. I sort of feel like she's on auto pilot. She's like ready to start another IUI cycle? And I'm like well I'm concerned the sperm count was so low. And then it seemed she looked down at the file. Why not look before you call me? It doesn't give me much confidence. Anyway, it may not matter. I may not be going there anymore. Do you girls ever feel like they are lacking individual attention?


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
MrsG yes sometimes it does feel like the nurses are on autopilot , asking whether we want another cycle as if its something to be taken lightly. 
Your relocation plans may be just what you need just for a fresh start .
The tooth ache theory is interesting ... I'd love to hear if it works for your FS

Mk where are you up to in your plans? I really hope a Christmas BFP is around the corner but I remember thinking the same thing last year ! 

Re: age dilemma. I am turning 35 in November and its quite scary . Having said that my FS assured me that my ovaries are not suddenly going to rapidly decline . So you girls have plenty of time to squeeze in a couple of babies x


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks Aleja. :) I don't know why I'm so nervous about 35. You're right. But I started this right around turning 30. So it seemed light years away at the time. 

The infection from tooth is interesting! I can't think of any reason why dh went from acceptable numbers in July to not acceptable in October. On the thread I was reading one woman got a bfp after dh had dental work done. Another woman had improved counts. 

It's worth a try. He needs to get his tooth fixed anyway! If you guys notice my dh procrastinates on his own health!

I think while I'm in waiting mode, I'll go back to real ttc. Maybe I'll chart again. My new doctor may like to see them. Haha


----------



## mk8

Mrs g, yup, some of those nurses are crap! I was disgusted with the fs I saw on the Nhs (state healthcare). All of them had been great but the last one I saw who delivered my results said "bloods normal, tubes normal, uterus normal, sperm normal, all normal! So no questions. We are done". Literally. Well clearly something's not normal! She said "well you're unexplained, about 30% of people are". Yeah... And?!? So I asked what does that mean (ie where do we go) and she said "well by unexplained, it means we cannot explain it" in a really condescending way. I wanted to throttle her. I wasn't there fit the helluva it! What are my options?!? 

I went to see my private specialist and they were much better (well I am paying). Mrs g, can you perhaps get a second opinion? Discuss other options like iui with other meds? It will happen. It will for all of us! 

Oh, what were your charts like? 

Aleja, any news re the job? How's TTC going at the mo?

As for me, I'm trying to chill! I'm chilling and going to enjoy Christmas. That and pray that God blesses hubby and I. It's been do stressful this journey and I feel I need to relax ya know?


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
MrsG my DH procrastinates all the time about his health. I don't think he has had a dental check up in years I think! that is terrible I know but for someone who has very low sperm count, now I will be bugging him to get his teeth cleaned at the very least!!!!

MK I can't believe how rude your previous doctor was......its like you were making a transaction or something....I hate the unexplained excuse...i don't really believe it ..it may just mean they haven't done all the tests to work out what's causing it.

My job interview: well i haven't heard anything yet but I spoke to a colleague who works in the same organisation. She told me that I will not be able to claim maternity pay until I have done 12 months at the agency. this is a worry to me ...i mean it may take me another 12 months to even fall pregnant but I will be very upset (and financially screwed!!) if I dont have maternity pay (the public service in Australia is very generous)...so now I don't know whether I would take the job anyway (even though I'd love to !)....ah the dilemmas , nothing can be simple in the life of Aleja:dohh:

PS the witch arrived today so my final frozen transfer cycle starts


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls,
Just checking in to send you all some :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## mk8

Hi girls 

Quick one as on my phone and bnb keeps logging me out! 

Aleja, good luck with your frozen cycle Hun. You doing anything diff?

Broody, wow check out the little one! Looks like a baby now! How you feeling? You showing at all or way too early?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi mk8! I'm feeling mostly great thank god. Tired and a bit nauseous some days but no throwing up so yay! Also really gone off lots of meats, make my stomach heave so avoiding them as much as possible! Tiny tiny bump but not that anyone would notice and sometimes I wonder if it's just bloat!:haha:

Girls, been meaning to say - I have an untouched menopur in my fridge if it's any good to anyone? The government covers our meds so it didn't cost me a penny but it seems a waste to just throw it away... If anyone needs it you are more than welcome to it....?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girls! Hope everyone is ok. Broody I was the same with meat, but more the raw meat, it was turning my stomach when cooking with it, and I then had difficulty eating it cooked! But it subsided after a few weeks x


----------



## aleja

Hi gals it has been a little quiet around here lately &#55357;&#56884;
I hope everyone is well

Broody and mrs P boo to morning sickness however I secretly can't wait to have symptoms one day !

Mk what's happening with you ? 

Me: I don't think I got the job after all as I didn't hear back from them . Oh well that solved my dilemma . 
I am not doing anything different in this next cycle except using 2 embys and I also started taking aspirin . my FS rang me to tell me the results from my Endo biopsy . I tested negative for natural killer (NK) cells but apparently my endometrium was "out of phase" . This means that the sample was taken on Day 22 of my cycle but the Endo was like I was on day 17 !!!??!! 
I didn't even know this was possible! It's a type of luteal phase disorder ( just what I need!) 
The treatment for this is clomid which I'm using this cycle .


----------



## GettingBroody

Aleja, I've never heard of that either! :wacko: Fx'd the clomid does the trick and your bfp is just around the corner!!! :dust:


----------



## brassy

Hello everyone!
Girls, sorry I have been MIA. I am not feeling my best. After the last AF I was feeling kind of depressed. And although he showed to be ok so far, DH has started not feeling very well about our continuous failures. This time we got away for a weekend and I ovulated while away, so I am hoping that having been somewhat relaxed might have helped....And then we got back and at 2dpo I got another patch of EWCM took a test and it was positive. I was sure I ovulated the first time, had ovulation pains, got a temp rise and a negative opk the following day. And then I felt that I was ovulating again within 48 hours. I am sure my dr won't believe this. Pure hubby. He had a minor procedure done on a mole that day and he was in pain and we had to bd again after so many days on a row....I am 7dp first ovulation today and I am not sure when to take a progesterone test....

Anyways, Aleja I hope that clomid fixes that issue with your endometrium. I didn't know that in endo biopsies they could assess in such detail the endo state. When they did mine after the polypectomy they assessed whether it was in pre or post ovulation state...
I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sarahrn04

hi girls! sorry I haven't been posting in awhile, I have been checking in, but have been busy, and pretty depressed the last few months. 

So I tested early. I am 12d/po and my HCG trigger shot. I've read a lot of places that the HCG is out of your system after 10 days....so anyway We got a :bfp: today!!!!! I'm going to wait a few more days and test again to be sure, but at this point we are cautiously optimistic! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats to those who have found their sticky beans, and baby dust to those who are still ttc. :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Sarah!!!!! That's fantastic!! :dance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: Am so thrilled for you! I would think the trigger shot should be well gone by now. I think mine was gone by about 7dpo. When is your EDD? Tell us all!!!! :D :D


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been a bit quiet but my phone connection is rubbish and its not easy logging online. I've been well. I'm really looking forward to Christmas! Trying to stay mellow. Not quite working. Haha. Plan is to try to chill until then! 

Broody,how's your pregnancy going now Hun? Feeling good? When's your next scan/docs appt. we are always so focused on TTC that I don't really get what happens after getting the bfp! Hope you're doing well. How many people have you told? 

Mrs p,how are you doing? Second tri is easier i hear. Is it true? Gearing up to Christmas? So exciting. Next yr you will have another little person to celebrate with. You're def going to keep the gender a surprise right? Do you have an inkling of what you will be having, aside from a gorgeous baby of course! 

Aleja, sorry about the job but sounds like its for the best given the maternity benefits. I'm sorry to year you have a luteal phase issue but I'm also glad that they have "figured out" what the issue could be. Great news about the nk cells! Ive heard that lp is easy to fix. I hope clomid does the trick, otherwise I've read in my TTC books that taking progesterone suppositories post o can help. Do you have light periods? I've heard that raspberries help make a nice thick lining to nourish an implanting baby! I'm wishing you the best of luck Hun. Keep us posted if you can. Come on embie! STICK! 

Brassy, I'm sorry you're feeling low. TTC can be such an emotional roller coaster, but it makes us all stronger and hopefully closer with our other halves. Keep the faith. It will happen. Whilst we all hope these things happen naturally, we are lucky to be born in a period where science can give us a helping hand. Stay positive and relaxed (which I know is virtually impossible). Hopefully your break away helped.

Sarah, my goodness! CONGRATS! Well done you guys. I've read that hcg trigger should be out by 12 days too so this is def your bfp! Have you booked to see the doc? We're you doing iui or just on meds to help ovulation? Has your doc prescribed progesterone? Such great news for this thread! Hoping for many more wonderful bfp Christmas pressies! Try to enjoy this Sarah. Stay positive. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Sarahrn04

this was a cloimd cycle. I was on 150mg this time, but did not do IUI cause they said my lining was not optimal. So we just did it the old fashion way :thumbup: We were going to take a break after this cycle, so this is absolutely fantastic! :cloud9: We are being cautiously optimistic however. With our MC in June, and the thinner lining I am not quite ready to be 100%. I think I will have my blood drawn later this week to really confirm, then it's smooth sailing from there. :happydance:


We are Due July 26th :cloud9:


----------



## brassy

Congrats Sarah! H&H nine months to you!
I hope more bfps follow here. We need them!


----------



## brassy

Mk well done on feeling well! It's the key to dealing with ltttc I think!I am trying to be more positive and do things that keep me occupied, but there's always room for thought....Fortunately this whole situation I think has brought us even closer with DH. I think both of us feel we need each other more now!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek Sarah that is fab news Hun, congrats! :happydance:

Mk yes 2nd tri is easier though my 1st tri was fine so not noticed a great deal of difference, though nausea completely stopped, have more energy in general but i am more sleepy earlier on a night than I used to be. Yes stayed team :yellow: :) No idea what I'm having ha! I went from boy to girl now back to boy again! :dohh: We don't mind either way though.

Hope everyone is well! Saw baby P again today & everything was great, managed to check the things they couldn't last time, just perfect :cloud9: will post pic soon x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, how are you all doing? :hugs:

Had our 12 week scan yesterday and all looked great! Baby was moving around like crazy!! Time to start spilling the beans...!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/1CF1F1A0-8993-4E8B-A502-86516A85E855-5249-00000777F2C76379_zps2ad2f2de.jpg


----------



## mk8

Yay broody! Assume everything is going well with the little one. Whoopee!


----------



## mk8

Broody, who are you going to tell first? Have you told many already? Oh this is do exciting!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay broody!! :yipee: Gorgeous little bambino! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8 - we had already told a good few close friends and our immediate families. Last night we rang/texted some more relatives and the rest of our friends and then today we told the rest of our work crowds (some of them are good friends so they knew already...) So nice to hear everyone's excitement!


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,:flower:
i have been laying low recently as I have been feeling very burnt out from TTC. I think we all have (those of us not yet preggo) since the thread is so quiet. Its hard to keep positive.

broody your little bubba looks very cute...wow..he looks like a real baby!

brassy/Mk, how are you girls going? any more cycles planned before Christmas?

Sarah - OMG you are pregnant!!!!!! 

i managed to get in one final FET (frozen transfer). I ended up doing my 2 last embies over a week ago. This time I didn't rest, cut out caffeine, or do anything to remind me I had it! In fact on the day of the transfer I went to work and afterwards attended a music festival:haha:
I had really low expectations after all the other failures I have had and long behold i got my first bfp ever a few days ago! I am now waiting for a beta test so its another waiting game.....


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh my god Aleja!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! :wohoo: I am so totally and utterly thrilled for you!!! :yipee: How are you feeling? Have you been testing daily or have you managed to resist?! When is your beta? Congrats again honey!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## GettingBroody

For those of you in the UK - there is a new series starting tonight called The Baby Makers. It's about couples going through ivf etc. Might be interesting... On at 10.40 on BBC1.


----------



## brassy

Aleja! I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations from the bottom of my heart!!!
I hope your beta results are great!


----------



## mk8

Aleja!!!!!!! Oh my goodness! Look what I've missed whilst I've been away! Congratulations honey. I'm utterly thrilled for you! Look after yourself sweetie. Oh my so excited for you and your hubster!! Wooppeee! Fabulous early Xmas day present!


----------



## mk8

FYI I just told my hubby your good news Aleja. Never met you but soooo happy for you! I guess the clomid for your slight lpd did the trick! Woopee


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow Aleja huge congrats! So so happy for you! :wohoo: Now who's next?! :dust: x


----------



## lilyV

Hi folks, I'm jumping aboard. You can read my very angry rant to today's first fertility appt in my TTC Journal :-(


----------



## mk8

Welcome lily!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Aleja fab news so happy for you!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Lily!! :hi: I hope your bfp is just around the corner!


----------



## mk8

Hey cupcake! How are you?


----------



## lilyV

thanks ladies!

Mk8, what tests have you done/gone through and yet you're still labelled unexplained?


----------



## mk8

Hi lily, after a lot if waiting I finally got tested the following on the NHS:
* day 3 and day 21 bloods (usual fsh lh progesterone)
* transvaginal ultrasound to check ovaries and uterus 
* hsg 
* whole load of other tests to infections etc 
All clear. The hsg suggested a "slightly abnormal shaped uterine cavity" which freaked me out and made me think it was fibroids and perhaps that was stopping implantation. The appointment to discuss my results was 2 months away from my test so I opted to see a private consultant. 

The consultant felt that the hsg could have highlighted a normal uterine fold which will not impact fertility seeing as my transvaginal scan indicated everything was fine. But he suggested I do an amh blood test and a saline ultrasound (they place a catheter up my uterus, inject saline to expand the uterus and carry out a transvaginal ultrasound. This allows them to see the shape of everything). This was all ok. 

Amh was low for my age though. But the doc felt I was still unexplained. 

Personally, I think luteal phase defect. My periods since TTC were light. Spotting brown before af for a day or so. Charting indicated a lpd. 

I was given clomid last yr for 6 months by my gp. This proved useless. I was given 50mg and not monitored. I highly recommend u push for monitoring if you get given meds. My fertility spec was stunned my gp did that. And this is the Nhs fs! 

Oh dh had sa done too. 

So the choices for hubby and I were 
A) carry on giving things a go naturally
B) moving on to iui 

We decided on iui.


----------



## aleja

hi girls, thank you so much x
Welcome Lily, these ladies are lovely on this thread. we have really stuck together through thick and thin. 
The unexplained category must be so frustrating because i would find it hard to believe. I recently purchased a book by Dr Alan Beers "Is your body baby-friendly?" His research shows that women with unexplained infertility, repeated IVF failure, or repeated miscarriages have issues with Immunology that may be affecting ttc. It was a dense but interesting read. I was sure I was about to fit into this category until this pleasant surprise!

MK, when are you doing the IUI? 
To answer your question, yes I think the Clomid solved my 'out of phase endometrium' but to be honest I think the only reason I got a bfp this cycle is because of that endometrial biopsy I had in the month prior. It must have shaken things up in there!!!!

i did get my beta today at 16dpo it was 485.:cloud9: I am a bit nervous though as I hear it is a bit high..could be 2 in there?yikes


----------



## brassy

Welcome Lily!:flower:

Aleja! Congrats!!! That's a high number! How are you feeling? Are you excited? How is DH? I can't imagine the amount of happiness!:happydance::happydance:

AFM, waiting to ovulate. This is cycle #1 on clomid...Not sure what this is going to do for me since I ovulate on my own and have a v.good lp at about 15 days. We'll see. I have an appointment of Friday with my dr to have an ultrasound and check things...If I ovulate on a week day we will try to do a post coital test to check if DH's spermies are compatible with my CM... Aleja you are right, ttc is all about waiting! :sleep:


----------



## lilyV

mk8 said:


> Hi lily, after a lot if waiting I finally got tested the following on the NHS:
> * day 3 and day 21 bloods (usual fsh lh progesterone)
> * transvaginal ultrasound to check ovaries and uterus
> * hsg
> * whole load of other tests to infections etc
> All clear. The hsg suggested a "slightly abnormal shaped uterine cavity" which freaked me out and made me think it was fibroids and perhaps that was stopping implantation. The appointment to discuss my results was 2 months away from my test so I opted to see a private consultant.
> 
> The consultant felt that the hsg could have highlighted a normal uterine fold which will not impact fertility seeing as my transvaginal scan indicated everything was fine. But he suggested I do an amh blood test and a saline ultrasound (they place a catheter up my uterus, inject saline to expand the uterus and carry out a transvaginal ultrasound. This allows them to see the shape of everything). This was all ok.
> 
> Amh was low for my age though. But the doc felt I was still unexplained.
> 
> Personally, I think luteal phase defect. My periods since TTC were light. Spotting brown before af for a day or so. Charting indicated a lpd.
> 
> I was given clomid last yr for 6 months by my gp. This proved useless. I was given 50mg and not monitored. I highly recommend u push for monitoring if you get given meds. My fertility spec was stunned my gp did that. And this is the Nhs fs!
> 
> Oh dh had sa done too.
> 
> So the choices for hubby and I were
> A) carry on giving things a go naturally
> B) moving on to iui
> 
> We decided on iui.

hi hon, I had pretty much the same tests (minus the hsg) and also think my prob is w the luteal phase!!! I had 2 months of clomid without monitoring and that didn't work. If AF visits this month, I'm on cycle monitoring from cd3.

yeah, I'm hearing a lot more positive things about iui as opposed to ivf. iui is very painful and so I hope your journey isn't so rough. hubby's sa is good? Even though my hubby's are what the ob/gyn deemed "perfect", the fs wants him to do two more and then a dna sa. ugh.


----------



## lilyV

*aleja *- thanks so much! I'll look into finding this book at the library. how painful was the endo sampling? what were the test results?

*brassy *- I was on clomid for two cycles and I already regularly o. ob/gyn said that clomid would give me the umph to get preggo. well, it didn't work. only side effect I had was hot flashes, or feeling hot all the time. no biggie. I also did NOT have mood swings or irritability post-o like I usually would. being on clomid felt GREAT, I felt 'normal'. gl to you and your bfp


----------



## aleja

Hi lily I didn't like clomid either as it was making my lining thin so on this last cycle the FS cut it to 25mg . However unlike normal TTC the reason I had clomid was because my cycles were not great which meant my one of my frozen embryo transfers Had to be cancelled. my cycled were long and late OV
The Endo scratch took 10 mins.. it hurt at the time but now I can't even remember it! I would do it all over again if it meant helping implantation


----------



## mk8

Hi again

Aleja, great news on the beta! How are you feeling? My goodness, potentially twins! Heheh. What a great Christmas gift for you and hubster. :) take it easy mrs. Are you on progesterone? I hear that's usual for ivf cycles. When's your next scan or blood test? 

Brassy, here's hoping clomid makes you ovulate more eggs and thus increases the chances! Do you have to pay for the post capital test? They don't really offer it here in the uk, either on the Nhs or privately. 

Mrs g, where are you? If you are checking in, I hope you're ok. 

Mrsp and broody, how are your pregnancies going, broody, are you showing now? When did your bump start being visible? Any sickness still or has that subsided now you're about to hit second tri? Mrsp, bought many things for the little one yet? 

Lily, how come you haven't done the hsg yet? DNA sa? Sounds v high tech. What is it exactly? I'd recommend doing the hsg for sure. Likelihood is everything will be fine but it puts your mind at ease about the tubes! I had heard horror stories about it so was petrified going in, but the nurses were lovely and gentle and it wasn't near as bad as I thought it would be. Over quickly too. I had a saline scan after which also involved inserting a catheter up my wotsit, again it was ok and I wouldn't say I have a high pain threshold at all. I therefore don't think iui would be that bad. My doc has recommended gonal f injections with iui. That's scary! But everybody says they're not painful. Whatever the pain, it will be worth it for a baby! :)


----------



## mk8

Also cupcake, how are you? I recall you were waiting for Xmas/dec to start your next plan if attack. Hope you're doing ok and managing to relax before Xmas. It's tough but we will all get there!


----------



## mk8

Oh Aleja, hubby and I are saving hard at the moment as we have to pay for our own treatments. The doc recommended we try iui 3 times in a row (unless I get lucky first or second time!) so we decided it makes sense to have the money for that ready. Trying very hard to chill before Christmas (not easy). 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

We're great thanks MK! Bump getting much bigger :D I've bought LOADS! Waited so long for the BFP I bought a few babygrows before my 12 week scan - though I had the 7&9 week scans so I knew everything was in the right place/hb was good etc.. I'm almost done now! We had to be organised though as we're getting a kitchen extension in a few weeks so things will be manic! 

Hope everyone is ok & welcome Lily :flower:

x


----------



## MrsG2010

Wow. Looks like I've missed a lot! Congratulations Sarah and Aleja!! What wonderful news! 

Thanks for sharing pic gettingbroody. :)

Welcome lily!

Mk- I really feel that iui will be successful for you! You expect to start after the new year?

Mrsp- happy to see you progressing well!!

Brassy, good luck on the clomid!

As for me, still in waiting mode and expect to be for months. Most days I don't even think about it and then other days it's all I can think about. Sister in law informed me over the holidays that they'll be looking to ttc #2 in early next year. Of course. It doesn't really bother me. But for a minute I was like grrrrr.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MrsG, what's next with you? I really hope you all get your BFP's ASAP! :dust: x


----------



## lilyV

*aleja *- oooh, ok so the endo wasn't that bad. the SHG I had was the worst pain ever. did you have that and if so did it hurt? I've been thinking I'm really sensitive down there and have somewhat of a low pain tolerance :-S

*mk8 *- my ob/gyn didn't order the HSG and my fs was really surprised I hadn't have it either. She kept insisting/suggesting I had and I said no, I didn't have any x-ray down there. IDK why. What's it supposed to uncover or rule out? my tubes were SUPER clear thanks to the SHG and the ultra horrible pains I had during it. ouch! they shot the saline up three times bc they wanted to make sure, lol. it was nuts. when the technician asked the dr if she should shoot up more saline, I burst out NO! I was crying on the table. it was fun (not). My gf had iui twice and she said it was very painful. All I remember her saying over and over again is "of course it hurt, they have to go through your cervix". Sadly, neither iui worked for her. they tried it bc her dh has low sperm count and low mobility. they got preggo naturally 7 yrs after starting ttc. baby's healthy. I'm still at the point where I don't believe the pain will actually help me produce a baby. I feel at times like it's impossible for me to get preggo.. :-S GL, hon.

*MrsG2010 *- hello and thanks! 


AFM, I'm cramping at 10dpo. fx I won't have to start cycle monitoring..........


----------



## mk8

How exciting mrs p! I keep seeing ultra cute outfits for babies and can't wait to buy them! Ooo extension, exciting! Hope it won't be too stressful though! 

Mrsg, welcome back! Waiting mode can be tough, but hopefully you're finding time to enjoy life without a bubs for now as I'm confident you will be a mama! In fact, I'm confident all of us will be! I know what you mean about some days being tough tho. At times I just throw my arms up in despair and bawl to my hubby. But I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself that this is making our relationship stronger. Hang in there. 

Lily, ahhhh so you had the shg. I've been told that the Hsg is considered the gold standard for checking tube patency. Maybe worth requesting it just to ensure all tests have been covered?


----------



## aleja

hi mrsG, so glad to see you back hon. sometimes its good to take time out and recuperate. it is hard to keep going when there is no sight in end. 

for me I am exhausted after a whole year of ivf related treatments. i am very lucky I got this far now. still find it hard to accept. i got another blood test on Monday then if all good a scan to see if there is a baby (or two!) in there!

Brassy, my DH is soooooo excited already. he is so cute! he is daydreaming of a baby future. whilst me I am feeling a bit negative and sooo nervous. I need to just enjoy the moment but its hard. 
I told my mum n dad who told my brother and SIL. I was a bit annoyed as I think its too soon to celebrate just yet. I should have waited a couple of weeks but I couldnt help it!!!!!:haha:

mrsP wow you are more than half way. You sound very organised with all your baby stuff. 

lily, i didnt have a SLG, only a HSG to check my tubes. I found the hsg the most painful thing so far. I was dying in pain at the time!

Mk, does this mean you will do the IUI early next year? you may not need 3 in a row!!!

hi everyone else:flower:


----------



## mk8

Gosh two Aleja! Imagine! :) I can imagine after the journey you are feeling nervous. I know it's a million times easier said than done but try to sit back and enjoy. As my mum says, when you have kids, you have a lifetime of worry! My mum cracks me up. I'm really chuffed for you. So cute that hubby's so excited too! Out if curiosity, did you do the test when he was there? How did you tell him etc? 

Good luck with your blood test. 

Oh and yes, h


----------



## mk8

Sorry bnb posted my post early and I can't go back to edit... Annoying! 

So as I was saying, yup, hopefully 3 iuis aren't required as they're not cheap. Not as pricey as ivf of course and I'm grateful we have the choice to do assisted in this day and age. Here's hoping all if us will be mummies in 2013!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks mk & Aleja. I'm on countdown to my maternity leave now, hopefully 12 weeks today! Don't know where the time is going! So much for 2nd tri being the easiest, my moodswings & emotions are all over the place & I'm so tired & not sleeping very well :growlmad: Baby Bump expanding nicely though. Must post a pic ASAP. 

Aleja when do you think the scans likely to be? Sooo exciting possibly twinnies!

Mk sorry I'm sure you've already said but why you not eligible for IUI or IVF on the nhs? 

x


----------



## mk8

Hey mrsp, because of where we live, we aren't eligible. Only certain primary care trusts allow it. The so called postal ivf lottery! Sigh. I was hugely frustrated and upset at first as hubby and I have worked since uni (and during uni), paid our taxes and we aren't entitled to help. The real kick in the teeth is when we had to pay for certain tests ourselves. That annoyed me massively! I think after seeing our fs, I felt so much better there was a plan. We initially wanted to go for it in jul but then our fs was on leave. Then we said aug but we had to do some more tests. But pushing things back a bit was ok as I felt at least we knew what the next step would be. I also didn't want to rush into it. Back in aug when we got told it was best to make sure all he tests were complete, the clinic thought if be upset or angry. On the contrary I agreed and felt its more important to be emotionally and physically ready for treatment. I also spoke to my mum who told me to try to really relax befire treatment to get the best possible outcome. after all, you gear so many stories where people give up trying then get their bfp or thought "fuck it, i will eat and drink what i want" dyring an ivf cycle as they cant be bothered to obsess. Plus more time to save! 

I can't believe it's 12 weeks till mat leave mrs p! Woop!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi mk8, I'm ok. Just turned 33 which is quite sad as still no baby. About 3 of mine and hubby's friends have had babies in the last month so I'm full of self pity as expected. My sister in law is currently going through an IVF cycle so I have my fingers crossed for her. She lost lots of weight beforehand which can only help. I was inspired by her to go on a diet and I'm quite pleased to have lot nearly half a stone (I'm a little overweight but nothing major, a few pounds will do me good). To be honest it's been nice to focus on something other than baby making (or attempted baby making in my case as still no baby made!).

Going to see fertility clinic on Jan 3rd for review of cancelled IUI from sept and meeting to start off the IVF. It was our choice to leave it that long, I just wanted a break and a fresh start next year. 

Been busy booking holidays in the mean time, going for a rather exciting trip in April for our 3rd wedding anniversary, Paris, Las Vegas then New York. I cannot wait. Again it's nice to have something good to look forward to, instead of getting own and depressed about friends or family lapping me in the baby making. For example a friend at work has tried for a baby, had a baby, now got a 2 yr old and is now pregnant with number 2 in the time I've been talking about it since before we got married and then been trying (here comes my self pity again). 

Did anyone watch the baby makers on bbc2 this week, it was interesting to see hat the clinics do.


----------



## GettingBroody

I watched that Cupcake - it was so sad :-( Hopefully next week will have some happy endings...!


----------



## aleja

Hi gals .. 
Cupcake I'm the queen of self pity. It's normal because we are used to failure. I got 3 girls in my office all due in March. I have to just keep a smile on all the time.

Mk my DH wasn't with me when I POAS. He was at the football. I only decided to test because I started spotting. I was devastated but thought it was very weird as my AF was due a few days later. I think it was an implantation bleed because it stopped within a day
So I sent DH a text with a photo of BFP... I really couldn't believe my eyes so I needed confirmation ! 

It's a shame there is so much difference between areas in UK. It's to very equitable . 
In case you (and cupcake ) do go down the IVF path as hard as it is financially and emotionally it does work. My FS said to me in my last consult that most women around my age (just turned 35) will fall pregnant. 

In the meantime enjoy your time off to re- group. Oh and CUpcake you are such a traveler ... Lucky girl x


----------



## lilyV

*mk8 *- worth requesting the x-ray? hsg? what's the advantage to it that the other tests wouldn't show?

*aleja *- :-O omgggg, sounds horrendous!! :-( What we do for that unborn, er, unmade baby....

*cupcakesarah *- would you be able to locate baby makers on youtube or somewhere so I could watch?


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
I hope you are all well...

I am not. We had a dr's appointment yesterday. I had an ultrasound to check for follies. My lining, uterus and ovaries are good. I have several small follies on my right and two dominant on my left (which is strange). This is the first time I actually see follies on my left ovary. Dr said ov possibly in 3-4 days from yesterday. However, I am not optimistic at all at this point and I feel that my first clomid cycle is gonna be a waste.
We got DH's 2nd SA results which show a deterioration from last time in the motility. According to the dr these nos are not forbidding, BUT they make a natural conception v.difficult. So our chances are slim I guess. What do you think about the two SAs? How is it possible after beeing on vits for so long, having no infection this time (we were told parameters would get better if no infection) and eating more healthily to have a lower motility?. Also DH has quit alcohol completely since September...

1st SA May 2012 (infection found)
volume 1.5ml
count 27mil/ml (total count 40.5 mil)
morphology 7% (strict criteria)
motility
18% fast forward moving
23% medium and slow forward moving
21% moving localy
80% alive
15% motile survived after 24 hours

2nd SA November 2012 (no infection)
volume 3.3 ml
count 15.8mil/ml (total count 52 mil)
morphology 12% (strict)
motility 
25% fast forward moving
4% medium forward moving
5% slow forward moving
13% motile survived after 24 hours 

Second sa was also done in a different lab. The first one was one specializing on SAs. The only thing I can think of is that it hasn't helped that DH is lately working long hours and sometime during the weekend, meaning sometimes going to work for 12-13 concecutive days and then having only 1 day off. 3-4 weeks before the SA he had a bad cold. Also had an infection after removing a mole and had to be on antibiotics for some days. He stopped those a week before the test.

Dr prescribed l-carnitine for 3 months. Then another SA and we will decide from there. I won't take anymore clomid before we check the sperm.
I am a nervous wreck at this point since I feel that being in limbo for so long is not gonna do any good. I would like to proceed to iui asap but DH doesn't want to. He wants to try more naturally. BUT, we both turn 36 in Feb and even the thought of it makes me depressed. What would you do? :shrug:


----------



## lilyV

awwwww, hon, I'm so sorry. Talk w the DH. State your reasons (based on some facts) of why you think it's time for iui. If he persists, be willing to go 1-2 cycles trying naturally BUT he has to come up with a plan like when you guys are going to BD. You need optimal times and you need to stick to your schedule. No "i'm sick, I'm tired, i'm angry at you" nothing like that. He can't stall on this. When you get preggo, it still takes 9 months to have a baby. Each year, there's possibility for complications, etc, etc. gl, fx, and praying.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Brassy. I would push for the IUI too or at least put a definite date on doing an IUI cycle in March (for example) and trying naturally in the meantime. I think in my situation it was somewhat easier because dh's SA were so low that we were told there really was practically zero chance of conceiving naturally, IUI wasn't an option either and ICSI was our only choice. DH would have been very happy to try naturally for another year I'd say but after being told those odds then there was no point in even discussing it! 

Lily - I had a look online and there's no sign of that show on YouTube. If you subscribe to the bbc player it's probably available on that because it was a bbc program but I don't so I can't check...

Aleja - is it tomor you're going back for more bloods? Good luck! Have you got your scan date yet? So exciting!! :D

MrsP - 12 weeks to mat leave!! I bet you're counting down the days!!

Cupcake, Mk8, MrsG - :hi: and :hugs:

Afm, been hit suddenly by eating problems! I can manage breakfast and lunch but after two bites of dinner my stomach heaves and I have to jump up to spit it out and then throw the rest of it in the bin! (actually by "bin" I really mean the dogs' dinner bowls!!:haha:) I think it's the texture that's upsetting my stomach. Totally worth it though!!! :D

So, it sounds like lots of you might be going down the IUI road in the new year. Here's to lots of 2013 IUI bfps!!!! :dust: (and maybe a few surprise natural ones too!!)


----------



## lilyV

naw, I don't subscribe to that. don't even know what that is.


----------



## aleja

hi gals, 
broody you made me laugh with your dog bowl hurls. :haha:I did the same the other day...the dog didn't seem to mind eating stuff that came out of my mouth...eeewwwwwww
My scan is 2 weeks away. I have no idea how I will survive!!!!! my 2nd beta came back today. Very good numbers- I'm still slightly worried there is two in there. yikes. 

Brassy, I agree with the others. I think you need to set a time frame for this natural way. We all want to fall preggers naturally and for some reason men especially get freaked out by 'assisted conception'. However the facts are some of us (1/10 couples) find it hard. Unfortunately after 12 months of ttc with no luck the odds get worse. Yes you do get the miracle stories (hi Mrs P and Sarah!) but by the mid-30's we dont have the luxury of time to wait around for miracles sometimes. 
Having said that, the clomid may work really well to give you a good cycle and this could be enough for the spermy. 
I was like Broody that my Dh's sperm was soooo bad that ICSI was our only option.


----------



## mk8

Yay aleja!


----------



## MrsG2010

We won't be pursuing more fertility treatments until we move out of state. We are planning to move in about 4-6 months. Our last iui was so bad we do not want to pay for anymore.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

Aleja, great news, what a joy! Looking forward to your ultrasound...

MrsG I am really sorry for the long waiting time. I hope you get a natural bfp in the meantime! 
Mk, Lily, and cupcake I hope you are all well!
Also, I hope our pregnant ladies are glowing.

I am feeling a bit better. Dh decided that he wants to repeat the sa next week. We are a bit concerned about the handling of his specimen in the latest lab. He left it on a cold surface and it wasn't picked up for sometime. Even if his spermies have deteriorated we would like to know. So he is going to the lab that specializes on sas. He has also agreed to see an urologist after we get the results to check for varicoceles, etc. We will decide after that what we are going to do. But you are right girls a limit should be set. 
I got a positive opk today and have been having lots of (sorry tmi) eggwhite cm since yesterday. So clomid hasn't done any harm on that. Also, since yesterday I feel my ovaries being heavy. I have twinges not only on my left where I had the two dominant follies but also on my right. Perhaps one of the smaller ones has caught up? Who knows. Today I feel like an egg carrier! I could feel my ovaries during my yoga session at the gym!

For the ones of you that have been on clomid how many follies did you produce on 50mg? Also did you ovulate later or earlier compared to a natural cycle? I am definitely having a later ovulation!


----------



## mk8

Hi brassy, whilst clomid didn't bring me my bfp I can tell you about my experience on 50mg clomid.

I was super horny!
I had more ewcm than usual. Totally not what I had expected.
I ovulated cd13-15 (first three cycles earlier, later cycles like I was immune) I think... 
Had very light periods, especially my last three cycles on it (I had 6) 
We bd'd every other day


----------



## mk8

MrsG2010 said:


> We won't be pursuing more fertility treatments until we move out of state. We are planning to move in about 4-6 months. Our last iui was so bad we do not want to pay for anymore.

Hi mrs g, so sorry you're down. 4-5 months will fly by. Hang in there Hun. Sounds like a plan to move on to more aggressive treatments. Fingers crossed. In the meantime, try enjoying hot date time with hubster, making sure you're in perfect health for treatments etc. hang in there!


----------



## brassy

mk8 said:


> Hi brassy, whilst clomid didn't bring me my bfp I can tell you about my experience on 50mg clomid.
> 
> I was super horny!
> I had more ewcm than usual. Totally not what I had expected.
> I ovulated cd13-15 (first three cycles earlier, later cycles like I was immune) I think...
> Had very light periods, especially my last three cycles on it (I had 6)
> We bd'd every other day

Thank you Mk! So, it's not just me. If I remember well you were unmonitored so you don't know how many follies you produced...


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
brassy on 50 mg clomid I had 1-2 large follies . I remember the first clomid cycle feeling like my ovaries were big but nowhere near as big as the ICSI cycle!! he he 

I ov'ed earlier than usual. Without clomid I ovulate CD18-21. On clomid 12-13 so it makes a huge difference for me .

Im glad your DH is having another SA. They usually do two anyway before making a definite diagnosis. It may well have been a bad sample.

MrsG, i dont know what to say. Its great that you and DH are moving elsewhere as it will be a nice change. As for TTC, perhaps the break will be just what you need x


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies just checking in to say i hope youre all well. X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi mk :wave: hope you're doing ok!

Brassy I only had the 1 dominant follie, 3 were growing well when I first went for scans but only 1 'popped' and it made me ovulate earlier though just a bit.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## brassy

Hello girls!
Thank you for the replies!
I ovulated super late on clomid, cd17-18. I wonder if this is ok. Don't know how many eggs popped but I had sharp twinges on both sides for about 3-4 days before ovulation.
DH went to repeat the SA today. He went to the spermatology lab this time. If results are bad again I will stop clomid, wait for a couple of months maximum, and then perhaps look into iui. If results are ok I will continue the clomid and will try au naturelle for another two cycles. If nothing we will look into something else perhaps combined with iui. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you had any ultrasounds at all to make sure the clomid is working Hun? Any monitoring at all? How many rounds you done now? I found the more rounds i took the earlier I ovulated.. X


----------



## brassy

MrsPTTC said:


> Have you had any ultrasounds at all to make sure the clomid is working Hun? Any monitoring at all? How many rounds you done now? I found the more rounds i took the earlier I ovulated.. X

Hi MrsP! This was my first round, and had an u/s on cd11. I had two dominant follies. I ovulated on my own and had v.good lp lenght so I guess in my case the goal was to ovulate more eggs for better chances. I felt it messed up my cycle this time. However dr said its effectiveness peaks on cycles 2-3... :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with it hun, it got me there in the end just took a while :thumbup: x


----------



## brassy

Thanks!


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Old Friends!

A lot of you might remember me when we all first started the thread long ago.......when we all were writing about TTC naturally and all of our struggles. I haven't logged on for quite a while until today. And I am amazed at how many of your journeys have now entered into the realm of fertility treatment. I too, have started treatment. In fact, I've already had two failed IUI's. So here I am again, seeking support and assurance.

I also see some of you have gotten your BFP's! Congrats!

Aleja and MrsPTTC, I remember writing to you a while ago and now so happy things have worked out.
Mrs.G: We sound like we are on the same road :( And MK8, what are you doing now?

All of you ladies were there for me when I was just starting out........but now, how the path has changed. I'm wondering now if a lot of us who never got a BFP naturally were destined for treatment. How naive I sounded when I questioned my CM, and talks of vitimins, and ovulation, etc......when ultimately fast fowarding to now, I'm writing to you with an update of two failed IUI's. I want to so badly just do IVF and give myself a better chance of ending this nightmare. But DH wants to continue with IUI since IVF is 100% out of pocket. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say hi to all my friends and glad to hear that some have had great news!


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi everyone!

Hi truly. I'm sorry about your failed iuis. I am in same boat. :/ what were your numbers for your iuis? Meds/ Follicles/sperms. Etc.


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Truly! :hi: Welcome back. Sorry to hear things haven't worked out for you yet :hugs: We went straight to ivf because dhs SA results were so low in all areas that there was no point in us trying anything else first. We also had to pay 100% out of pocket (oh, except for the meds which the government covers, tg!) but luckily for us it worked first time :D Sending you buckets of :dust: and good luck deciding what to do next :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Welcome back Truly. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. This TTC journey certainly isn't easy. Who knew when we all started that so many of us would need help? It's a tough road but stay hopeful that it will happen. We have to right? 

What type of iui did you go for? Medicated? If so what type? What were your follies, lining and dh results? I'm really sorry but I've forgotten if you and hubby were ever diagnosed with a reason for your infertility? 

I ended up seeing a private specialist in the summer. We discussed my fertility test results (all "normal", just unexplained). He therefore suggested we try stimulated iui (low dose gonal f injections followed by trigger. I had tried clomid alone and it didn't work for me.). He also suggested back to back iuis (ie two inseminations in one cycle, done on two consecutive days). I could have had iui on a cost basis via the Nhs but the difference in price was minimal and the Nhs version would be more stressful as the hospital is miles away from my work (makes monitoring tough). So hubby and I opted for pvt iui at a clinic near by work. The less stress the better! However, treatment was delayed due to various other tests then olympics started and my fs went on holiday. After chatting with my mum she suggested we try naturally/ rest for a bit first. I agreed. TTC was becoming so stressful and my hubby and I decided to chill! I wouldn't say I'm totally carefree right now, far from it. I still worry but in trying hard to look after my health, eat and sleep better and enjoy Christmas! Bring on 2013! :) 

My fs suggested three iuis in a row. Would you want to give it one more go before embarking on ivf? Has your iui protocol changed since your first one? I know it's tough truly, sadly we have all been there wondering why us and if it will ever happen, but try to enjoy your life with hubby as just you two for now (I strongly believe that we will all be mummies). Rest, at well, exercise. All good stuff for when you start treatment. I bought additional annual leave from work for 2013 so I can relax more! 

Good luck honey.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Truly hello dear girl I am glad you are popping in. I am so very sorry you have had such a rough journey. I too remember being very worried about CM and getting the SMEP right! If only I knew back then that we needed IVF it would have saved me a whole year of unnecessary stress. 

I am not sure what you will do in terms of another IUI or straight to IVF but I can tell you my opinion. At my age, 34 yrs the FS only gave us 15% success chance per IUI cycle compared to 50% with icsi (combining fresh + frozen embryos) . The decision was easier for us anyway as my DH has male factor issues.

It still took me 4 cycles (3rd frozen) to get a BFP and even now it's still early days. 

It's hard to stay positive but let's remember we are still youngish. Most women in early to mid 30s fall pregnant with AC. I didn't believe this until recently either! 

Mk, your chilled out lifestyle sounds lovely x


----------



## Trulyoo

Thanks for updating me, ladies

I can almost remember some of our chats when we broke down stats of becoming pregnant. LOL, when we were all under one year of TTC, we all said statistically speaking wed all get pregnant in a year or year and half time. How we clung onto every hope. But now I realize that maybe we did and can fit into that statistic, only maybe we werent talking about natural BFPs. Here we all are now talking of drugs, and IUIs and IVFs. I really missed you guys

Ok, so a refresh on my story. Im 34 now, turning 35 in a couple months..when I start with you guys I was 33. Its been a little over 1.5 years of trying naturally. After one year though, we did go get testingeverything is normal. You guys were even there for me when I got my HSG. I remember writing posts about how I was worried about blocked tubes. Guess that wasnt the problem. DH has great numbers, I make eggs, blah, blah, blah = UNEXPLAINED! (Oh how I despise that word). So finally, when I had had it when AF came in August, I told DH we were going to start IUI in October.here are my numbers and protocol:

	Oct (2012) cycle: 50mg of Clomid + Trigger shot + 1 IUI = 3 follicles (16-18mm in size), only 5mil swimmers and thin liningFAILED.
	Nov (2012) cycle: 50mg of Clomid (plus estradial for thicker lining) + Trigger shot + 1 IUI = 1 follicle (16mm in size), 20mil swimmersFAILED

The FS wants to continue to IUIs, maybe increase the clomid dose for the 3rd one, and then after 3 clomid cycles, theyd move onto injectables before IVF. Of course, the Dr. says we can move onto IVF anytime we want to if we have the means and no patience, but her advice is to give IUIs more tries.

Im skipping this months cycle (DEC) and Im ovulating now and we are having a natural cycle. Ill go back to do the 3rd one in Jan 2013.

So heres my take on my situation. I dont think I had great numbers on these IUIs. So, technically, I can see how they failed. And my protocol seems pretty conservative. It doesnt hurt any lessit does only take one sperm and one egg! I dont know why the Dr. kept me on 50mgs of clomid twice (well, they said they dont prescribe high dosage to women who ovulate on their own). But who cares! My follicles seem pretty small. They should be at least 20mm, I think. You cant keep doing the same thing and expect a different outcome. Well, at least that applies to all other things in lifenothing in the fertility world makes sense. Therefore, Im going to ask for 100mg of clomid next time or add in some injectables like follistim or something.

I wish I could start IVF like some of youbut were not ready financially for that. But then again, I dont feel like I have much time left since 35 is around the corner. My husband said 5 IUIs before even thinking about IVF. So, I dont have a choice but to see how this all works out.

I dont have any faith in IUI. The odds are super lowonly a tad better than trying naturally so sometimes I feel like what is the point! What if my problem is that the sperm is not fertilizing the egg?, what if I have a hard shell, what if my egg doesnt hatch? HERE I GO AGAIN with the questions just like in the beginning, except now, the questions seem more serious and insurmountable. 

There you have it!!!


----------



## Trulyoo

Oh and one more thing........While I was gone from the forum these last few months, DH and I sold our condo and bought a big fat house hoping that a change in environment and aligning things in preparation for a family would change our luck. The stress level for this process was out the of this world!!!! Well, now we sit in a big empty house alone, there is a room dedicated for a baby, and there is no more stress but no baby either.....just us two once again :nope: Some plan.


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry about your empty house feeling. Dh and I had similar feelings but about our Christmas card photo. The year after we married we did a couple picture for the Christmas card. I assumed we'd be adding baby bumps and children to those cards. Well not yet. So anyway this year I just bought plain cards, no photo. Seems silly but it bummed me out. 

Your first iui looks very similar to mine. So I'm jealous that you were kept on 50mg and added something for lining Because of my lining my fs dropped me to 25mg and I complained About it. Didnt matter what I said. I ended up with less follicles. But Dh counts dropped so drastically it probably didnt matter.


----------



## Trulyoo

MrsG..........seriously, I wouldn't have agreed to a drop in clomid dosage. That's strange your FS did that. The estradiol did help me. The first IUI, I had a lining of 6mm. But the second time, with the drug, I increased the lining to 9mm. Still, I'm mad that my FS kept my dose at 50mg which resulted in only 1 follicle. She said that sometimes your body gets used to the same dose so you don't get a strong response, (OKAY!!!, SO why did you still give me the same dose knowing that???). Geez. So frustrating.

So it looks like for you, even though you had 1 follicle it was super big...just the sperm count was low. I seem to have had the exact opposite......small follicle but better sperm count than the first #IUI.

Either way, my friend said this to me which I do see in your cycles as well. Both don't seem to be strong contenders. First IUI's usually don't work, and then our second ones had at least one weak variable.

Will you do another one IUI next year or move onto IVF?


----------



## mk8

Hey again

Brassy, good luck with cycle 2! Come on eggies!

Truly, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling bummed. Hubby and I live in a small flat and I debated whether we ought to move for a fresh start etc. we decided against it due to cost, especially as we have to pay for all fertility treatment. Moving homes is so stressful as you say. Are you feeling ok now? How are your hormones and periods? 

I hate the term unexplained too. And like you my mind went into overdrive wondering if my eggs are hard, dhs spermies don't like my egg, do I have a weird uterus that stops implantation, are there nk killer cells blah blah. Drove me insane. Def one of the toughest times in my marriage. I feel awful but I blamed dh for not wanting to try earlier. I blamed myself for being "incompetent". I felt empty. I was scared out of my mind about being just us two. Fear returns to me now and again. But I'm trying hard to appreciate the things I have: loving dh, own home, wonderful mum and siblings, good friends, a job and my health. I figure I can TTC whilst stressed or TTC whilst happy. I opted to try the latter. 

People keep saying the old line (which I'm sure we all hate) "relax and it will happen", but a lot can be said for that. It affects our hormones etc. balanced hormones help make babies. 

Personally, I'd recommend looking into other meds. I know clomid is a wonderful drug but I've seen on iui threads much more success with injectables. Are you paying for iui treatment? Your doc suggested 6 iuis? Interesting! My doc suggested 3 then return if no luck and discuss again. Oh my doc also recommends cyclogest to help progesterone levels, which I thought was a super idea as I'm sure there's a luteal phase defect issue. Good luck on whatever you decide truly. 

Aleja- how are you feeling my dear? Any symptoms? Doing ok? You still on any meds? What's the next step? What are you doing during your early pregnancy. Take care if you!

Mrsp- how are you Hun? I think you should have had your second scan right? How did it go?

Broody- Hola mamma to be! All ok? What have you been up to? How's baby? 

Everyone else: hi!!


----------



## Trulyoo

Mk8............when I was in the process of buying, selling and moving, my periods were regular but i would have some serious spotting, cramping and all sorts of weird stuff. But it's all normal again. Clomid did help me with progesterone alot. They always tested me a week after my IUI for progesterone to make sure I ovulated and that the trigger shot worked. Sure enough, progesterone was up the roof. I was so happy and even had false hopes that the numbers would mean I was pregnant. I went from 4nmol (I forget the measurement) to 57!, so if I had gotten pregnant it would have been viable.

So what I learned is this about IUI's here. After three clomid IUI cycles, your odds go way down.......so they switch you out to injectables+IUI which they try for another 3 cycles. That's a total of 6 IUI's in all but technically only 3 of each protocol. I guess after that, you're screwed and you better just go on your way to IVF :(

I heard that injectables work a lot better because your eggs are a lot more mature and you have less side affects. Does anyone know if that is true? I didn't have any affects from CLomid at all, maybe that's because my dose was low.

I hate IUI's....and again,have no faith in them........But then, I always hear about women who get their BFP after 4, 5, 6, 7 times! So, I'm on the fence. Does it really work or not? And how many times is right for me? I just don't know. DH says 5, no if, ands, or buts about this with him. I tried already to debate this.

And I'm really tired of blaming this on stress. Stress is not causing my infertility. My infertility is causing my stress! It's a infinate circle! I totally understand about the blame game. DH and I were starting that too. I blame him for making us wait until he finished grad school, and I keep asking myself if maybe his sperm just doesn't like my eggs, maybe we have a chemical incompatibility...And then he blames me for stressing and not taking better care of myself........ANOTHER infinite cirle. 

"Please baby, please come to us and stop this madness"!!


----------



## mk8

Truly, are you paying for iui? How much is it? So your dh wants to do 3 more iuis before moving on to ivf, so three more months right? So are you thinking of moving on to ivf now?


----------



## Trulyoo

We have insurance that covers 50% for IUI which means currently each cycle is costing us about $700 dollars. They don't cover IVF though. We are on our own for that. 

I do feel like maybe I should do a couple more before giving up. But I'm also pretty sure if I don't get pregnant early next year, IVF is gonna happen sometime mid next year. If I have to finance and borrow, I'll do it, I do whatever it takes....


----------



## mk8

Wow 700 bucks only? Amazing. Obviously not great you have to pay at all but excellent price compared to other people ive read about. Mine is coming in at around £1200. Injectables are a lot more! 

I think trying iui another two times is ok, but of course its up to you and dh. Ive read success is higher with injectables. On clomid my period was so light so im guessing my lining wasnt thick or dense enough.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back trulyoo! :howdy: Sorry to hear you've no BFP news yet, but I'm sure it's around the corner for all of you still TTC. Our FS said we had the option of 5 free rounds of IUI on the NHS, so there must be a good chance if they'd waste government money on 5 rounds I guess? :shrug: We were so scared of taking the more invasive routes of IUI & IVF we stuck to the clomid by itself for a few more months & got there after 8 rounds though have to admit I had little faith in it working! 

Hi mk I'm great thanks, I had my scans ages ago now lol. LO was being awkward though & I had to go back at 23 weeks for another one :) Everything perfect :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## mk8

Excellent news mrsp! When's ur actual due date?


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 
Hi Trulyoo, I am a new addition to this wonderful group of ladies (I love your picture)!
Ladies, I think I am the one who is hearing her biological clock ticking louder and louder! I am 35 and in a few months I will be 36!
Unfortunately DH's third sa was the worst of all. Not sure why this happened! MrsG we are on the same boat regarding DHs' spermies deterioration...
We have booked an appointment next week with a dr specializing on male infertility, so we'll see. 
What is really worrying for me right now is that DH is not handling this issue very well. A couple of days ago the moment he entered the house after work he burst into tears. Yesterday he was crying again after he got the results. We have been together for almost 8 years and he has always been so calm and he rarely gets stressed. I am usually the one that is worrying and gets stressed about things, but this time I am trying to be calm and composed.
So, I guess I am not going to do a second clomid cycle right after this one until we decide what to do next. Although with clomid I had the worse pre-ovulation pains ever I have to say that my pms symptoms are lighter.
Hope we all get our long deserved bfps soon! INFERTILITY SUCKS!


----------



## Trulyoo

Brassy, sorry about your DH. I understand how stressful this is on one another. My DH is stressed all the time, from work to me and to this fertility treatment and then all of the finances. It must not be easy for the man either. I know we are the ones that get poked and probed, that do whatever it takes to our bodies, but the men also take a beating. And I feel sorry for them and us. I hate, hate, hate infertility and what it has done and it is doing to good, loving people. 

Sometimes, I get mad and frustrated at DH. Sometimes, everything that is going wrong is taken out on him. But ultimately, these are the men who stand by us and are hurting too. It just makes me more appreciative of them. DH's are pretty awesome!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, Brassy, your poor dh... It's so true, the men's feelings get quite overlooked very often in all this...:-( 

Mk8 - I'm doing good thanks! Eating in the evening is slowly beginning to improve, tg! My next apt is on Mon but it's just with my regular dr (the appointments alternate between the hospital and the gp) so I'm guessing it'll only be boring stuff like checking blood pressure etc. Still exciting though!


----------



## mk8

Hi brassy, I'm so sorry that you're having all thus waiting and uncertainty. Seeing dh burst into tears is never easy. Like you, my dh is the calm one. Seeing him cry is really hard. Sometimes we forget its just as tough for the men. Especially if they find that there's something wrong with them, they prob feel guilt as well as sadness. But we are in this together with out other halves. Good luck with your next appt. lets kick infertility in the butt ladies! 

Truly, hope you're feeling a bit better and have more clarity on what you want to do next. Whilst its hard, we have to stay hopeful. Hang in there with dh. 

Broody, yay to being in second tri! My how time flies eh?!? I forget, where are you based? Glad you're eating better now. Drink plenty too! Are you showing? Have you bought baby or maternity stuff? Wrap up warm and look after you. Are you getting a flu jab? I've seen a million posters in chemists telling preg women to get it. 

I'm up with a blocked nose right now. I hate colds! Grrr


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw brassy :hugs: Hun & to your dh bless him :( let us know how your appt goes.

Mk, EDD is 13/03/13! I have had the flu jab :thumbup:

Broody you might get to listen to the HB, I did at my 15 week mw appt :) 

x


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
Truly and Brassy thanks for sharing your update. I am not sure what the answer is but I want to give you some hope for us girls who are on the wrong side of 35. Earlier this year my FS kindly reminded me that turning 35 is not a fertility dead end. fertility slowly decreases and that women our age can and will fall pregnant. 
I too feel this rush to have a baby before getting any older but the reality is that sometimes it takes longer. but most women get there in the end. 

Please don't give up. And the whole thing about stress causing infertility is a load of BS. there is no scientific proof of this. Infertility does cause stress-that is completely unavoidable but don't feel like you are making your bodies worse by being stressed. People fall pregnant through famine, war, violence, grief etc this is a biological fact.

Truly, since the IUI's are only $700 it's worth giving it another couple of shots but perhaps injectables are the way to go. You will have no problem getting nice big follies with the stims. 

Brassy, I am so sorry about your Dh's reaction. What was the results of his 3rd SA? I hope you guys pull through this. 
It is hard to imagine our men breaking down with IF but its only natural. They also do feel they are to blame for the bfns'. What will be next for you? 

Mk, thanks for asking about me. We had our first pregnancy scan and saw a little heartbeat. so relieved. The FS is 99% sure we have one baby in there but I am going to another ultrasound tomorrow to double check. 

MrsP I can't believe you will have your bubba in March. that is so soon!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news on the scan aleja! :happydance: Yeah I think the 2nd one can hide in the early days, though I'm sure its very likely to be seen so FXd there's only one! Yeah I know only 12 weeks to go! And only 9 on Friday til my maternity! :shock: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on your scan Aleja!!!! :dance: 

MrsP - that won't be long going by!


----------



## mk8

Yay, great news on the scan Aleja!


----------



## aleja

Thanks ladies, there is definitely one bubba on board. Phew!
As much as the thought of twins is lovely the twin pregnancy would scare the hell out of me. ( I am already neurotic enough as it is!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know what you mean aleja. When I was told about the increased risk of twins when I started the clomid I was like...we can handle that though it'll be hard...And now I think THANK GOD! I can't imagine having double the kicks and uncomfortableness and double the bump, then how can you feed 2 babies at the same time (though I'm sure it's possible!) and you'd never get volunteers to babysit 2! :rofl: x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
Aleja, great news, you must be excited! I hope your pregnancy is a piece of cake!

I got AF today, end of clomid cycle 1. There's isn't gonna be a cycle 2 soon. We went to the urologist a few days ago. DH has a mild case of low sperm count and moderate motility. Things are difficult with numbers like these, although not impossible. However, the dr is optimistic that there's gonna be an improvement. DH is on meds now, on something similar to Femara (!) for a few months. In three months he is going to repeat the sa and I guess if there is an improvement he will continue the meds and we might give it a little more time naturally. What concerns me is that the dr couldn't find varicosele or an other physical reason that could explain the cause of the situation. So, why is that? 
Those of you whose dhs had sperm issues were you ever given any possible causes for this problem? It can't be hereditary since DH's brother has two kids and everyone else in his extended family had or had kids. 
Anyways, we will try to relax durind the Christmas holidays. We both have two weeks of work, something that we really need at this point....


----------



## GettingBroody

Brassy - sorry to hear this but hopefully the meds will give him the boost he needs and ye'll be on the way to a bfp really soon! My acupuncturist said there are a lot of jobs/pastimes which can affect sperm - cycling, chef-ing, driving for long periods of time regularly... can't remember the rest. Basically anything which puts excess pressure on that area or raises the temperature. My DH does a good bit of cycling so we asked the FS and he said that it was only all theoretical and nothing had ever been proven... So who knows! :shrug: The FS also said that dhs results were so poor that he didn't think there was any point in trying meds or lifestyle changes because even if the SA improved a bit it probably still wouldn't be good enough to ttc naturally. So we decided to go straight ahead with the icsi rather than waiting more months for an improvement that might not happen. My acupuncturist recommended maca for DH to take though (smells vile!!). It's supposed to do wonders for male fertility so ye could try that if its ok to take with the meds? Or maybe a few sessions of acu for DH? (if he's into that, there's no way mine would go - thought it was total nonsense and a waste of money!) Good luck!!!! (Oh, and there's obviously the usual tips like cutting out caffeine, alcohol and tobacco...)


----------



## GettingBroody

&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127881;&#127880; Happy Christmas to all of you who celebrate it!! Have a lovely day! :hugs: &#127880;&#127881;&#127873;&#127876;&#127877;


----------



## aleja

:xmas9:Hi ladies hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

Brassy what a shame to hear about your DHs results. What are his numbers like? 
My DH had extremely low sperm count ..something like 2-3 million 
The FS didn't think there was any point taking meds. FS couldn't really explain why the low sperm count but My DHs brother had the sane issue and they went through ICSI to have their first child. fertility can change as they then went onto have 2 other kids naturally. 

We went to a naturopath who gave DH a series of herbs and vitamins for a few months. He didn't want to do acupuncture but did change his lifestyle . However to be honest it didn't do much for the number of sperm-on the day of my egg pick up during IVF his count was just as bad as ever !! However perhaps the herbs and vitamins may have helped the quality?? as all our embryos fertilised. 

I hope the meds do help improve the quality and numbers x


----------



## lilyV

brassy, I've read on here that the men that have sa issues can be a result of diet. The men take vitamins (dunno which ones) and their sa tends to improve significantly. As someone pointed out, he needs to cut out the bad foods/drinks if he hasn't already and start taking in the healthy stuff. gl!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry xmas ladies! :xmas10: x


----------



## brassy

I hope everyone here had a great time! I hope the new year brings to all of us either the babies in our arms or some growing baby bumps...


----------



## brassy

Ladies, thank you all for your replies re DH's sa results.. He is already leading a very healthy lifestyle. Doesn't drink and most of the time eats healthy. He is at a very healthy weight for his height. He was on vits for many months and his nos have dropped instead of having been improved. 
Aleja his first sa was 27mil/ml and from there we have gone to 15mil/ml and even lower at 10mil/ml with totals ranging from 36mil to 51mil. The only thing I can think of is that he's working long hours sitting in front of a computer and has no free time for exercise. Apart from that there are no other issues that could affect his sas...oh and stress. He has been in a lot of stress lately. Hopefully the meds will help. We have already started considering having an iui in Feb while he continues the therapy. 
DH had a couple of acupuncture sessions with me during the summer and had the herbs twice, but apparently this didn't help either. I have abandonded acu myself since I wasn't convinced it could help. I have paid so much for it already to no avail and cannot afford it anymore. I have started yoga instead. 

How is everyone else? I guess everyone has been really busy during the christmas holidays!


----------



## lilyV

sounds like those could be culprits of the low sa nos. start relaxing that man and fx things pick up ;-)


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. :) I unintentionally took a couple week break. I hope everyone had
A merry Christmas (for those who celebrate). 

We didnt ttc at all this cycle. I had some dental work done and I was taking antibiotics and pain medication and decided I didnt want to chance it. 

I forget who asked (I think truly) -- no I don't want to do any more
Iuis. Once we move and get new insurance I want to go straight to ivf. But
I'm sure new dr will want to do tests and he'll have his recommendations. But if DH SA remains where it was as of the last iui I think dr will agree with me. 

Sorry brassy you're in my boat. :( I don't know if you guys remember that I did some reading about men and infections in their teeth causing sperm problems. Well my DH has started his dental work that he needs. I'm curious to see if there's any improvement. However, he asked his endodontist who said no correlation. So who knows. Worth a try. 

I hope everyone is well. :) I'm still holding. I know that the next few months
Will go fast so I'm going to ignore ttc and concentrate on exercise and eating better Instead.


----------



## mk8

Sounds like a plan mrs G! Get you're body and mind in the best state possible to grow that beautiful baby! 

I think it's healthy to take a break from bnb now and again. We have to remember other aspects of our lives that are going great. Hope you have a restful few months before your move. No doubt that in itself will be hectic! 

Brassy, sorry to hear about dhs sa. I'm afraid I don't have much knowledge on lowish sperm numbers but I hope you are both able to figure out a suitable plan. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

I was talking to my friend who has been TTC for a yr. my goodness she's do relaxed and laid back about it all. I think it's amazing!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, 
Can't believe it's the end of the year already. Sigh. It's been a long one. Anyone doing something special for NYE? 

Brassy, your DH's numbers are so varied. I think sperm regenerates every 3 months so perhaps the workload and lack of exercise did make an impact. Also if his sperm was better without vitamins etc maybe this means they were stuffing around with his hormones etc???? But who knows its all theories. At least his numbers a good enough for IUI- I remember FS saying they need to be at least 10 million for IUI so they can get a good post wash number. 

I gave up on vitamins and acupuncture too. The costs were all adding up too and it's hard to justify the treatments which may or may not work.

Hey MrsG! It will be interesting to hear if your DH's dental work does improve his SA. 
Are you guys still thinking of relocating near DH's family? 
I think going to IVF next is a good step. Despite the highs and lows it does work . 

Or you may get a mystery surprise along the way! Xx

MK, your friend still sounds very positive and hopeful. I think a year of trying isn't too bad... It's just when it drags on and then waiting around for test results and treatments etc this is the part I find most challenging


----------



## mk8

Hey all! Wishing all of you a happy, healthy and fertile 2013! 

Thanks to you all for your support this yr during this TTC journey. You have all been wonderful. I sincerely hope every single one of us gives birth to a happy and healthy baby in 2013. 

Xxx


----------



## brassy

Happy New Year to all of you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy new year everyone! :happydance: May 2013 be full of new BFP's & new :baby:! :dust:

x


----------



## GettingBroody

&#55356;&#57225;&#55357;&#56596;&#55356;&#57222;&#55356;&#57224;Happy New Year ladies!!!&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57222;&#55357;&#56596;&#55356;&#57225;
:dust: Here's to a year full of bfps, bumps and babies!!! :dust:​


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey gals. Sorry I'm a few days late - happy new year !! 2013 the year of the bfp!!


----------



## MrsG2010

Cycle 24 started jan 2. :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsG2010 said:


> Cycle 24 started jan 2. :wacko:

:hugs: mrsG x


----------



## lilyV

MrsG2010, *hugs* is your fertility treatment on hold due to finances?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Had my appt at fertility clinic on Wednesday, so we're starting on a long protocol IVF this cycle. Excited and nervous. Fingers crossed it'll work.

Happy new year and good luck this year with your fertility pathway. May this be the year for all of us.


----------



## GettingBroody

That's great news Cupcake! I was on the long protocol too. Hope it's as lucky for you as it was for me!! When is your estimated ER? :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Cupcake! :thumbup: GL! x


----------



## Trulyoo

Jeez Aleja..........I just reviewed your siggy. Even with IVF, you sure did go through quite a journey. I'm sincerely happy for you, because I feel that even if my own road seems rocky, through you and what you've acheived......perhaps there is always hope and things do turn out okay.


----------



## Trulyoo

So happy for you Cupcake. I think IVF really is the way to go after a long journey. I'm so tired of this. After finishing a few more IUI's (which I know won't work), I can't wait to start IVF. Please keep us informed of your progress, I'm super interested since you're starting out.

For everyone else, Happy New Year! 

Update on me: Just finished a natural cycle and yes, AF showed up a few days late. I guess a cycle without Clomid was really screwy. Can you imagine the anxiety of being a few days late? OMG, how there was hope in those few days. But when AF did show, I was okay with it. Now I can start my 3rd IUI.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks gals. 

Lily, treatments on hold basically because of finances. DH and I are moving in the spring. Turns out the new state has better insurance mandates for infertility than the state we live in now. So it makes sense for us to wait. I don't have the money for IvF anyhow. :/

Good luck cupcake and truly!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mk8

Good luck truly and cupcake!


----------



## brassy

Hi girls!
Cupcake and trulyoo good luck with treatment!
MrsG...sorry about cycle 24...I am very interested in your theory that bad teeth could cause sperm issues. I think everything that increases the body's inflammation could have detrimental effects on fertility. I had actually read a story here once about a lady would was ttc for a long time and fell preggers immediately after having her bad tooth fixed!

How is everyone else??

I am trying not to obsess about ttc...Have acquired a 'new' old addiction, exercise! I am trying to focus on that and making me as healthy as possible!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Hope everyone is well x 

Cupcake I'm so happy for you that you have started the IVF cycle. It is very exciting as it can bring a renewed sense of hope. Keep us posted. 

Truly you never know about the IUIs. Each cycle is a fresh start and just because the others haven't worked it does not mean this one wont. 
Yes I was certainly not one of the lucky girls who got pregnant first go with IVF! However I always hoped that I would fall pregnant within a year, similarly to all the fertile couples who can take up to 12 months. I see IVF as having to start from scratch. Having said that I know of a couple of stories of women who have previously had IUis getting a BFP straight away on IVF - maybe their bodies have accustomed to the meds or something??

Are you using injectibles this round? 

Brassy, believe me the obsessing never ends even after you get your BFP (and it will happen!) My TTC obsession has stalled replaced by obsessing about whether I will stay pregnant . 
I went for a long walk last Saturday and that night I had a brown 'blob' of mucus (TMI) in my undies. I was so upset. Nothing since then. 

I rang the nurse and was told that I had to wait for a scan on Friday to see the bubba but basically there is nothing I can do - if I start bleeding I have to go to ER. I've been resting since and so far no more scares.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Aleja. I know how worrying that is. Brown blood should be nothing to worry about but no matter how many times we hear that I'm not sure we can stop ourselves! Fxd you have no more scares :hugs: I had brown spotting just before my 6 week scan and have been having it the last 2 days also. Went to the dr and she checked the baby's heartbeat (which was fine:thumbup:) so hopefully it's just one of those things... If it continues for a few more days I'll probably go to ER and ask for a scan (if they'll give me one :shrug:) My 20 week apt is next Tues so at least I'll be getting another full check then. Hopefully it'll have stopped today.


----------



## mk8

I'm back with a proper post but I'm on my phone so apologies for any weird autocorrect typos! 

Aleja: sorry to hear that you're having a worrying time with the spotting but as brassy says, bubs is likely to be great! My friend had spotting during her first tri. Initially brown and then red. Thankfully everything is ok with the baby. The docs did a scan and said it was just an "overbleed" from the uterus. They did up her progesterone though. Good luck Hun. I can imagine how worried you just be, make sure you rest and drink lots of water. 

Brassy, same with you. Hope the spotting stops pronto! Can't believe 20 week scan is next week! How exciting! What will happen at this scan exactly? Hope bubs is doing well in there. How are you feeling? 

Truly, as Aleja asked, are you on injectables? Wishing you the best of luck this cycle. Hope you're able to stay nice and relaxed throughout! 

Cupcake, also wishing you heaps of luck during your ivf cycle! Are you going private for treatment? I watched a fascinating documentary about ivf recently. For all the Brits, you can probably still catch it on iplayer. It was v emotive and showed the process of selecting the sperm and inseminating the egg as well as putting the embies back. 

Mrsg, how are you doing in general? 

Who have I missed? Hmmm... Well hope you're all well. 

Spk soon.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Friends,

Hope all is well. With everything in trying to be a mother and or a mother to be, you realize that there is no finish line with the worrying.....If its not one thing, it's another. Women are so strong, I'm truly amazed.

As for me, I did go in on Monday......Dr. says that I should do one last clomid cycle (3rd one) on the same dose!!! 50mg!!! He says that there is no point in up-ing my dose if I already ovulate. A higher dose would just thin out my lining even more. He did agree to injectables the next round, granted I need to take a injection class before next month. Then, he'll use the Menopur protocol.

On top of that, the following day, I felt a UTI coming on so I've been taking antibiotics. I'm scared that I'll have a weak cycle due to the antibiotic but seriously, I felt so awful. I stayed home all day Tuesday and felt like crap. I have a theory that the baseline U/S probably did me in. It was really sloppy (I was day 3 and heavily bleeding, TMI....sorry!) And I'm thinking I got infected or irritated by something.

Anyway, you are right Aleja.........they do say that when you do IVF it's like starting anew. And that failed IUI's are not much of an indication for any future failures in IVF. But as for me.......I'm turning 35 in a couple weeks, it puts me in a whole new category and my mind is going to dark places........the "bad egg quality" theory. I'm convincing myself that it's me, yep, it must be my eggs. And i'm scared to death it will be confirmed when I do IVF =(........So so sad, girls.


----------



## aleja

Hey girls, 
Broody I can't believe you are almost half way!!!! Are you finding out the sex? And do you have names picked ?? 
I have told only a couple of my friends and my pregnancy and they have all said they too had spotting throughout their pregnancies. Nevertheless it's still a worry when it happens to you. I did have a scan and everything is fine luckily.

Truly I had the same fear as you turning 35. It's the big bad number that we dread because society makes us believe that our fertility is doomed at 35. Hon, millions of women have children at our age. Our ovaries don't suddenly become disfunctional. I think I have mentioned this before but I expressed the same fears as you about turning 35 to my FS last year. His cheeky response was that 'my ovaries don't know its my birthday!' He said fertility is a steady decline rather than a sharp drop. 

Re: same dosage of clomid, well it's worth one more shot and he's right about the lining. 
One nice follicle is good.
If you are worried about egg quality do you take COq10? I took this for a few months as its supposed to help development of healthy eggs. 

Mk, any plans to start IUI's? The IVF doco sounded interesting. What was it called? IVF is an emotional and surreal phenomenon. The science is truly amazing when you think about it.. When I think about my little frozen embryo who is now a growing baby it spins me out. 

Girls I am sorry if the pregnancy chat is bothering you. I do understand as I was there only a few weeks ago.:blush:


----------



## mk8

Hi Aleja, the preg chat isn't bothering me. I love hearing this forums success stories :) so glad to hear everything's ok with the little one! You feeling well otherwise? 

Good luck with clomid and iui cycle truly! 

Hope everybody else is doing well! I'm so busy at work it's driving me up the wall right now. 

Oh the documentary Aleja... I think it was called babymakers but im not too sure. It was on bbc4 earlier this week. My friend who got her beautiful little girl via ivf on a frozen cycle thought it was great. Her and her hubby were in tears at one point. 

Question on behalf of my friend ladies... My dear friend who TTC for a long time is pregnant :) she's 17 weeks and has been getting a little watery discharge leaving her panties a bit damp. She's worried it's amnio fluid leaking and called the midwife who said its normal and to call back if she soaks a pad. Friend assures me it doesn't feel like the usual discharge but she's got no itch or odour. She asked me but obviously I have no clue. Is this something some of you preg ladies experience? Friend v worried :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8 - I haven't had any extra discharge for this whole pregnancy, not even at the start when nearly everyone says they get loads of extra cm... However a few girls in the pg thread I'm on have had exactly what you were describing and their doctors told them it was very normal. Another girl had extra discharge that turned out to be a yeast infection so that is something your friend should keep an eye out for. If its not itchy or anything then I'd say its fine. Hope that helps some!

Everyone else - :hi: Don't have time to write much now but wanted to answer mk8 real quick. Will try and post properly tomor. Hugs to you all! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mk/broody, I had no extra cm for ages & think its funny as i always thought it was a preggo symptom - however I'd say I've had lots of cm for the last maybe 10 weeks?! 

Hi to everyone else 

x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well - I am missing you all! 

Cupcake how is your cycle going? Have you now started the injections? 

Broody I hope your 20 week scan went well.. Did you find out gender? 

Mk I hope your friend's CM issue has been resolved


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. How is everyone ? I'm doing pretty darn good. Switched my attention to other matters of life since assisted ttc is on hold. Frankly, I wish I hadn't obsessed for so long before. Didnt make anything better. I hope when we go back to treatments I'm able to remember this. ;)

Hope you all are well. I'll continue to check in.


----------



## GettingBroody

:hi: Hi everyone!

MrsG - that sounds like a great attitude! :thumbup:

Aleja - 12 weeks! Yay! Have you told everyone the great news?

I'm doing great here. All was looking well at the 20 week apt. We didn't find out the gender - going to keep it as a surprise! :D

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :wave: I'm glad of the posts, things were way too quiet! 

Yay for another team :yellow: broody! 

Aleja, fab you're 12 weeks now, though it seems ages since your BFP! :winkwink: 

MrsG, excellent attitude Hun! When the time comes for me to TTC again I'll certainly be taking the relaxed approach. All the symptom spotting I did & yet when I got my BFP my symptoms didn't appear for ages, the heartburn, tiredness & even increased cm didn't start for weeks, in fact the increased cm not nice the last few weeks!

Hope everyone else is well, MK, cupcake, truly, anyone else?

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

First lot of meds started on Jan 20th, started second lot tonight. Dealing ok with it so far. Althought Suprecur has given me hot flushes and night sweats (fun). Started menopur tonight. Had a blood test this morning. Starting going back from next weds to have bloods and scans. They expect about 12 days from now they'll be doing the egg collection. Aleja did you have ant time off at egg retrieval or after the embryo's were transferred?


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL cupcake! :thumbup: x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! 
It's been so long. I am glad everyone is well!
MrsG I have to say that I am pretty good myself too! I have focused on lots of exercise and my craft projects. DH is feeling better, too. He has taken up exercise himself and we both follow a very healthy diet. This is the way to go!
Good luck cupcake!
xx to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Definitely the way to go brassy, I've got my FX'd for all of you! x


----------



## aleja

Hi lovely girls I am happy to hear that you are relax mode. It's nice to have a life away from the madness. 

MrsP you are almost at the finish line...! When is your due date? 
I know what you mean about my long ago bfp... I swear the first trimester has dragged on so much for me and its still not over!!!!

Cupcake that is great you are onto the stims now. Yes the flushes are not fun at all. I also had head aches and my ovaries started feeling very large as it got closer to egg collection . I took about 3 days off for EC but then had an extra day off as I got mild hyperstimulation. I was very bloated and uncomfortable . I recommend taking a couple of days off if you can. For the transfer it is really quick. My FS didn't recommend the whole lying down after transfer so I could have gone straight to work... Luckily my transfer happened on a Saturday of a long weekend so I took it easy 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you- all the monitoring and waiting for news can be stressful but will be well worth it when it works!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Cupcake! Menopur stings!! Make sure you ice the spot well, that helps :thumbup: I decided to take a whole week off for EC & ET. My boss knew what was going on and he was very supportive, put it down as sick leave. I ended up having a 3 day transfer so I didn't really need the full week in the end but I'm still glad I took it - it's important to have some time to yourself to relax in the midst of ivf craziness! Definitely make sure you book a day or two off after EC and have your hot water bottle ready! Are you going to do acu on the day of ET? Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

You're nearly put of 1st tri Aleja, not long! I think I was getting yours & broody's BFP's mixed up, it just seems so long since a BFP, but then the thread hasn't really been that active lately it seems a long while since I posted.. it gets me annoyed that everyone else (including my friends on other threads) are still waiting for their BFP's :growlmad: very unfair! 

My EDD is 13/3/13 :) I finish work 3 weeks today & can't wait!

x


----------



## mk8

Good luck cupcake!!!!!!!!! 

Hi everybody else! How are you all today? 

Hope ttcers are as relaxed as poss and pregnant ladies are nice n happy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gret thanks mk, how are you, anything new? X


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies x 

Mrs P you are due on the same day as my work friend 
Have you got the nursery set up already?
Yes I am keen to see more bfps on this thread. We have really stuck together for a long time and we all deserve the happy ending 

Hi MK, 
It's good to have you back. I am feeling ok still bloated and nervous. Now waiting for 16 week OB appt when I get to see our bubba again. 

Cupcake I can't wait to hear when your EC is


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes Aleja, the nursery is done, it's been decorated since end August :haha: only cos it was our last time off together before EDD! Furniture been up since end nov but need to get everything sorted out, ie. the wardrobe tidied up, drawers organised & bedding put on. Will post a piccie once it's properly finished. How's your baby prep doing? 

I saw the mw today, baby has only grown 1cm in 3 weeks! It was a different mw & she admitted they could all measure it differently but she needs to act on what she's seen today so I'm booked in for a growth scan tomorrow. I've measured behind all the way along but now 3/4cm behind. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though x


----------



## aleja

MrsP good luck with your scan . It's great you have a positive attitude about it.
A photo of the nursery would be lovely 

No baby prep for me yet actually ! I think I will be a last minute kind of girl !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Aleja, all is well, weighing estimated 5lb9 at the minute & expected to be around 7 or 8lb mark at birth. Hope its no bigger ha ha! Not sure if she dropped a clanger, she mentioned 'she' but this was before she'd gone down that end, & when she did go down she said we could look as we couldn't see anything anyway, so maybe it was a slip of the tongue, most people call it he or she rather than it, maybe she just thought its face looked like an she ha ha. It was frowning lol.

Ah I was totally over prepared on the shopping front, but I knew we had Xmas & our house extension coming & boy am I glad I was prepared! Everything so stressful at the minute! x


----------



## aleja

Great news MrsP.ooohhh it may be a little girl xxx 

Ill have to borrow some of your preparedness because I am in no rush to do anything. To be honest I'm still shocked that I'm pregnant!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Egg collection on Monday morning. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL cupcake!!

Most people think its a she anyway Aleja, but you never know!

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - that's so exciting!!!! How are you feeling? Have ye decided how many ye'll be putting back? Will you be taking much time off work? Good luck!!!! Can't wait to hear how many eggies they get! :D

MrsP - that would be a nice birth weight :thumbup: Anything over 8lbs scares me!!:haha: Glad all was well at the scan!

Aleja - don't worry all will come together in the end!! You'll probably be hit with a bang by the nesting bug one of these days and then it'll be all go go go!!!

Afm, all is great. Doing a lot of walking, swimming and yoga. Going to try and keep them all up til as close to the end as possible. Hoping if I get into a bit of a routine at this stage then it'll be easier to keep going in 3rd tri... We've painted the nursery and put in the cot and Moses basket but we've a good few finishing touches to do yet - curtains, wall decals etc. Looks like I've entered the fast growing stage - put on 0.4kg in 2 days this week!:shock: (that's 0.9lbs for those of you in the US!!)

Truly, Mk8, MrsG & Brassy - I hope you are all doing well! :hugs: and :dust:

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone?! :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

9lbs in 2 days broody?! :shock: wow! I've found my weight has slowed down now, I seemed to put on a lot quickly around 20ish weeks but I haven't really put on anything in the last 3 weeks... x


----------



## GettingBroody

Not 9lbs, 0.9lbs!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: that's what I thought but then 0.9 lbs is nothing so thought you meant 9lbs! I can gain/lose 1 or 2 lbs just with my toilet habits! :winkwink: x


----------



## mk8

Best of luck for today cupcake. Hope they get lots if healthy eggs!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Cupcake!!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Thanks mk8 and broody, I'm so nervous it's ridiculous. Need to calm down. Will update later.


----------



## aleja

good luck cupcake I can't wait to hear how it all went. make sure you drink plenty of fluids after collection x


----------



## cupcakesarah

11 eggs collected, very sore now. Find out how many fertilise in the morning. I cried a bit while they were doing it, I think it was all my emotions rushing to the surface rather than the pain. Lying on sofa waiting for hubby to do me some lunch then i'm going to bed.


----------



## mk8

Well done cupcake! Now it's time to rest and be pampered. 11 eggs is a fabulous number! Here's hoping they all fertilise so you can have 11 children! Tee hee. 

Seriously, that's amazing and you ought to give yourself a pay on the back for getting through it. Big hug!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: cupcake. But well done chick! FX'd with the fertilising! :dust: x


----------



## GettingBroody

11 eggs is great Cupcake!! :dance: Fx'd lots of them fertilise so you can get a few frosties! Were you awake for the procedure? I was knocked out. Dh drove me home and I crawled into bed and slept for most of the day. I highly recommend a hot water bottle or heat pad for the aches and pains over the next few days. Hope you feel better soon, looking forward to your fert report tomor! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

3 fertilised. Not great, 3 didn't fertilise at all, some were immature and 2 had abnormalities. Feeling quite depressed. Pray they make it to Thursday when transfer is scheduled.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody just read that you had 3 fertilise normally, feel a bit more hopeful as you we're successful xx


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: Cupcake, I know exactly how you feel. We only had 3 fertilise as well but as they say - it only takes one!!! I found the days between ER and ET to be the most stressful of the whole thing because I kept thinking about whether they were developing and if they would make it to transfer day etc. I was terrified I'd get a phonecall saying they'd all stopped growing. Was so happy to be told on day 3 that there was one very strong embryo and that they'd decided on a 3 day transfer. Once they were transferred back I felt so much more relaxed, like they were back where they belonged somehow. (They put back 2 but one hadn't grown in 12 hrs so I presume that's the one that didn't stick) Keeping everything crossed for your 3 - grow embies grow!!!! :dust:

Edit: Meant to say, another girl on the ivf thread I'm on also only had 3 eggs fertilise and she's pregnant with twins :D


----------



## MrsG2010

Fingers crossed for you cupcake !!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Not sure what is normal/good cupcake but I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## aleja

cupcake, as broody said, it only takes 1 good one...look at her! she is all knocked up now:haha:
stay positive and soon enough Thursday will come when you lovely little embaby will be placed back. It is an amazing feeling to think a living thing can and will grow inside you. GL hon:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - will you get daily updates or do you have to wait til day 3 to hear?

MrsP - just spotted your ticker, only 28 days left!!!! Eeeeeeeeek! :D


----------



## cupcakesarah

Will get an update this morning, so worried it's going to be bad news. Been praying for the 3 fertilised eggs since yesterday.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm sure it'll be great news. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Fingers crossed cupcake!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Everything crossed for you cupcake x 

Broody yes I know, scary only 4 weeks! :shock:x


----------



## cupcakesarah

The news is in, all 3 divided, yey! We have 1 4 cell which is a grade 1, 1 2 cell which is grade 1 and 1 2 cell which is grade 2. Transfer scheduled for lunch time tomorrow but they'll let us know if they want to push it till Friday for transfer in the morning. Got to keep praying they divide and grow, not quite as much of a nervous wreck but not relaxed either. This part is definitely the hardest part so far.


----------



## GettingBroody

Yay Cupcake, so delighted!!! Keep on growing little embies!!!!! :dust: 
I think one of the reasons this part is so hard is because you have absolutely no control over what's going on. At least after the transfer you feel like your body is doing its part to mind them somehow but right now it's out of your hands and that's scary... Stay strong, you're nearly there!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news Cupcake!! :yipee: x


----------



## brassy

That's great news cupcake! Hope all goes well with the transfer! Best of luck!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Cupcake!! Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO!!


----------



## mk8

Great news and good luck cupcake.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Update phonecall this morning, we have a 9 cell grade 1-2 which is doing exactly what it should, a compacted embryo called a morula which is the stage before blastocyst but they think it's going a bit quick as shouldn't be there before tomorrow, and a 4 cell which is lagging behind and borderline on fragmenting. So we're on the way to the clinic for transfer where they'll decide if they transfer 1 or 2. Say a prayer ladies for the embryo's.


----------



## GettingBroody

A 9 cell is fantastic! Interesting about the one that's growing too fast... Can't wait to hear how many you put back!


----------



## cupcakesarah

2 embryo's transferred, now for a lot of rest, fingers crossed and prayers! So nervous.


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on being pupo with twins!!! :baby::baby: Sending bucketloads of :dust: your way!!! When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Not sure about testing time, when did you start???


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo cupcake, PUPO with twinnies wow! Sending you lots of sticky baby :dust: x


----------



## GettingBroody

cupcakesarah said:


> Not sure about testing time, when did you start???

I poas at 3dpt to make sure the trigger was gone (it was), at 6dpt (bfn) and at 9dpt (bfp :D)


----------



## cupcakesarah

Would you use a hot water bottle in the tww??


----------



## GettingBroody

I did because I was still quite sore and my acupuncturist recommended keeping the area warm to encourage blood flow to the uterus. My FS didn't say anything either way but I've heard that other FSs advise against excess heat so I always made sure it was just nice and warm rather than hot... Hope that helps! How do you feel?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Worried because I used hot water bottles this afternoon and then hubby questioned it and then looked on the Internet and found people saying not to. In the info given from the clinic they say nothing about baths or hot water bottles. They were not really hot and I was lying on my side most of the time. Just worried I ruined my chances at the first hurdle. Argggggghhh


----------



## GettingBroody

I wouldn't worry at all. I used them almost every day from about lunchtime on if I was at home...


----------



## aleja

Well done cupcake ! The technical stress is over now into the 2ww which is another kettle of fish!!! I hope you try to relax but it will be hard. 
Re: hot water bottle I remember reading someone's advice that was ' don't do or NOT do anything that you will later regret or feel guilty about' . 
I really believe that the emby which will work will stick no matter what x


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well...
We have decided to have an iui this cycle. So I am now on 100mg clomid and will start monitoring my follies sometime next week. I feel a bit nervous about the whole procedure but I am trying not to think a lot about it and keep exercising a lot...


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck Brassy!!!! :dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck for the IUI Brassy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck brassy, hope the IUI works first time! x


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi girls. I don't know quite how to say this. After 27 months and 2 failed iuis I got my very first BFP today !!!!!!! Natural. Didnt even technically try. A miracle in every way !!!! 

I wasn't feeling well all week and I stayed home from work on Wednesday I think. And started to realize af hadn't showed and it was like day 41. I was like that's weird. Didnt do anything. And then today (day 46) I took a first response test. 

Absolutely in shock.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahhhhh MrsG!!!! Sooo pleased for you Hun! :wohoo: :happydance: Amazing its happened naturally after all this time! :kiss: Test pics please! x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Oh MrsG that's amazing!!!! Congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## mk8

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh! Mrs G! That is utterly awesome! Fantastic news honey! Oh my goodness. Yeahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## GettingBroody

:wohoo: OHMYGOD MRSG!!!! :yipee: That is such fantastic news!!!! :dance: I am absolutely over the moon for you!!!! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! How far along do you think you are? How do you feel? Details please!!!! Wooooooohooooooooo!!!! :D


----------



## brassy

That's great news MrsG!!!! I am so happy for you! Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsG2010

I'm not sure how far along I am. Online calculators tell me 7
Weeks with due date of 10/9. However you girls know I ovulate a week later than normal so does that mean I might be 6 weeks ?

I'm feeling guilty because i hadnt been taking prenatals over the last few months. I didnt stop on purpose but once i mentally shut off ttc i forgot about the vitamins. 

Im going to call obgyn tomorrow. 

I wanted to mention DH had his infected tooth worked on in December. I think it's a coincidence ?!


----------



## MrsG2010

Trying to add pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lovely BFP lines mrsG! The docs will still go off your LMP so it doesn't really matter when you ovulated :thumbup: though they'll then change your date after your scan. So excited for you! I wouldn't worry about your pre-natals, think of all the women who get preggo by accident & all ends up well!

How's our PUPO cupcake doing?

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Feeling bloated and constipated, presume these are side effects of the egg collection and the progesterone tablets. Not nice. How's everyone else?


----------



## MrsPTTC

How long for testing cupcake? Sorry you're feeling crappy x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Clinic says 1st March, hubby really doesn't want to do it before. I however would like to know before I go back to work so was thinking next Sunday which will be 11 days after transfer.


----------



## GettingBroody

Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Meant to say - fantastic lines MrsG!!!!! :dance:


----------



## aleja

MrsG I am so so happy for you !!!!!!!! 
I was beaming when I read your post .
It's a true miracle - it's good to see the happen after all. I can't wait to hear more about it... Are you heading straight to OB or GP for blood test?????!!!!


Cupcake and Brassy I am keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, hope you're feeling better !

Brassy, when's your first follicle check ? 

How's everyone else doing ? I've been feeling nauseas pretty much all the time. However, it's manageable so far. I think my 8 week scan will be next Wed. I'm not exactly sure. Having some difficult coordinating me and DH and dr office. I went straight to obgyn. Apparently I get an 8 week scan. And then I go back 3/5 to talk to nurse. 

The first 2 days I was so excited and didnt have a care in the world. Now worrying is starting but I'm trying to ignore it.


----------



## brassy

MrsG...it is so exciting! Already your 8-week scan! How is DH feeling? Is he still in shock?

Cupcake, I hope you already feel better!

I have a scan tomorrow to check my follies! I will update you girls!


----------



## GettingBroody

Brassy - good luck with your check today! :dust:

MrsG - that's great that you get an 8 week scan! Sorry you're feeling nauseous but it's a great sign that all the hormones are working hard to get that baby settled in! :thumbup: Try not to worry!! :flower:

Everyone else - :hi:


----------



## aleja

MrsG it is scary and exciting at the same time. All I can suggest is cherish every day you are pregnant and keep believing that all will be okay. I can't wait for your scan!!!

Brassy I hope your follies are nice and ripe x


----------



## mk8

Girls I'm loving how we are seeing more bfps! This is going to be a great yr! 

Good luck cupcake and brassy! 

Will type longer message later. On crappy phone!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for your scan mrsG, nausea is a great sign! 

Fxd for your follie scan brassy! 

x


----------



## lilyV

*MrsG2010 *- congrats, that's fantastic news!

*brassy *- how was your cycle monitoring? what day are you? I'm doing the same thing as you, w 100mg clomid.

*cupcake *- best of luck to you!!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies...
I have been feeling really low since yesterday. The ultrasound showed one dominant follicle at 12.5mm and another one at 7.5mm, which according to the dr won't make it. My lining is relatively thin at 5.5mm so I got some estrogen pills to help build it up. However, I feel really disappointed by my dr and after discussing it with DH we decided to seek for someone else. He told me some stuff that really don't make any sense to me. I am not a dr but I have read so much during the past 1.5 year that make me I think well informed. Things he said: Clomid is supposed to make you ovulate 7 days after the last pill. If you don't there's something wrong with your ovulation (!) (I know this isn't true). Tamoxifen that DH has been taking could only improve his morphology, so it is a waste. According to the urologist and all the recent research I have read it greatly improves the count with no significant effects on the motility or morphology. We should have the iui on Saturday (cd14) without prior having the hcg shot and regardless my negative opks, because this is when I SHOULD be ovulating. (Last time when I was on 50mg of clomid I ovulated on cd17), now I am on 100. He didn't really want me to go tomorrow (Friday) for an ultrasound, he thought it was pointless. 

They don't perform iuis on Sundays and as for the Saturday appointment I should have that confirmed the latest by Friday at 17.00. I don't want to go on Saturday if I don't have a positive opk on Friday, I think there is no point. But what if I get a positive opk on Saturday and I ovulate on Sunday, or even Monday? I really don't know what to do, and I am really tempted to cancel it all or book an appointment for Monday, and if I don't have a +opk by Sunday morning to insist on having the trigger on Sunday and have the iui Monday morning. 

What would you do? I feel really lost...:-(

PS: Lily how have you been? Have you had your follies checked?


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow Brassy, that's a lot to consider. I'm afraid I can't answer any of your questions since we skipped IUI and went straight to ivf. Hopefully the others can though. If you're having any sorts of doubts though it probably is worth getting a second opinion. Good luck :hugs:

I'm spending the night in hospital today cos had a small bit of spotting earlier so they want to keep me under observation for the night just to be safe. Also gave me steroid shots to strengthen the baby's lungs just in case it does decide to make an early arrival. All looking absolutely fine on scans etc though and no spotting all evening so it's all just precautionary. They're fairly sure I'll be going home tomorrow morning - fingers crossed!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: broody, hope your spotting stops & you get out tomorrow. 

Brassy I didn't have IUI but I was on clomid & had follicle tracking the cycle I had my BFP, I've checked my chart & I took clomid cd 3-7 & ovulated we think cd 18 therefore 11 days after clomid! :shrug: I know the nurses were doubtful whether I'd ovulated at all & were concerned when it didn't happen a few days sooner, but it worked for me! I can't believe he won't scan you tomorrow? If the follie was only 12.5 you've likely got a while before ovulation so it sounds pointless getting IUI Saturday :wacko:

x


----------



## aleja

Hi girls
Broody I so hope all is well and you get the all clear . It must have been very scary to see the spotting . It's great to hear that bubs is well though.

Brassy I took clomid during my FET cycles . I don't think I ovulated exactly 7 days later but thereabouts. Has your FS done BTs to monitor a LH rise? My own FS did a couple of scans in the earlier cycles but on the one that worked I had about 2-3 BT to confirm I was ovulating and that was it. I wasn't allowed to use OPK sticks because they said women get really worried if opk isn't matching up with BT!
But I think the thing is if you are doubting your FS then maybe a second opinion will help. Timing is everything with IUI or natural FETs so feeling confident in your FS is important I think.

Hi LilyV!


----------



## GettingBroody

So no going home for me today! Had another bit of spotting this morning so I'm here tonight again until they think it's properly stopped. Don't really mind to be honest. Would rather be here where they are keeping an eye on things then to go home now and then have to come back in again in a few hours if there's more. I'm sure I'd be a bit more worried if I was at home too. Right now I'm very relaxed so that's the way I want to keep it! Have my ipad full of books and the internet and my brother is calling up later with his netbook full of movies and series for me so that'll be another thing to keep me entertained :thumbup: Going to get dh to bring up my own pillow later too, woke up at about half 4 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep - think the pillow may have been part of my problem...!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody hope everything is ok with you and baby.


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks Cupcake! Yeah, the drs & midwives up here don't seem in the least bit worried about me really - they're just being ultra cautious which is good! :thumbup: Always better to be safe!

How are you feeling? Any symptoms or are you trying to ignore them?!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Trying to ignore it all!!! Painful boobs though, but I think that's the progesterone tablets/pessaries. Glad they are being cautious.


----------



## brassy

Broody, I hope you go home soon!!! Take care of yourself and your baby!!


----------



## mk8

Hello ladies

Broody, hope alls well Hun. Did the docs find a cause for the spotting? Hopefully you will be given the all clear and head home soon. Take it easy initially! Sounds like you're in good care. Big hug.

Cupcake, hope you're doing ok. Good luck for test date! Hope you're finding a way to be relatively relaxed. I imagine this to be nerve wracking. 

Aleja, how's bump? What's the latest? 

Mrsp, you're about to pop!!!!!!!! Time flies! Tell us more about everything Hun. What have you bought? How are you both feeling etc. 

Lily, hi! 

Brassy, saving you till last as I've done extensive research on iui. First of all, I'm sorry to hear you and dh are not having a good experience with your fs. Are you in the uk? Bid this specialist on the Nhs or private? For me, I wasn't eligible for free Nhs care but I could use their facilities for iui, which worked out cheaper than fully private. However, the Nhs only scanned on mon weds and fri. They could not do inseminations over the weekend. They also only offered one insemination whereas pvt they did back to back inseminations (so two days in a row to maximise chances). The price difference wasn't huge. I think getting a place you trust is key. Definitely doing the right thing with a second opinion. 

I don't think it's a problem having only one follie. My fs said they won't do iui if I have more than 2 or 3 as the risk of multiples is dangerous. The lining is key however and perhaps the thin lining you have is attributable to clomid.

I took 6 months of clomid (50mg) without iui and it didn't work for me. I know it can do great things but for me, my issue wasn't no ovulation. Instead, I found my periods got super light so I suspect my lining was thin and my doc said I prob didn't ovulate on clomid at all. I've been recommended low dose injectables and I think the success rates much higher in that. How many tries are you doing on clomid? I'd prob discuss the injectables with your new fs and get his/her views. 

Good luck brassy! It will happen for all of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw broody :growlmad: hope you get out soon!

Thanks for asking mk, we're both great, I finished work today til jan 2014! Was very weird leaving & got some great pressies. Bump is still smallish for 37 weeks but its definitely quite a bit bigger than it was a few weeks ago. What have I not bought?! :rofl: Oh yes haven't got a travel cot yet! We went for the quinny buzz 3 wheeler pram in black with additional off road front wheel (for dog walking,) got the mothercare summer oak nursery furniture set & mamas & papas once upon a time soft furnishings. The Moses basket it just a cheap one MIL got from tk maxx but its great, was only £18! Haven't packed my hospital bag yet! :wacko: 

Hope you are all well. Mk what's next for you again & when?

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls! Quick update - home from hospital :D Still spotting a small bit but they've checked everything out and all seems fine so they were happy for me to go home because I live so nearby. I'm to take the week off work to relax, not on bed rest but must just take it easy. Back up to the hospital Tuesday week for check-up...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news broody! Bet you're glad to be home! :thumbup: you just relax now x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi ladies, for anyone who's had IVF, did just get really bad tummy ache in the tww, my tummy is really painful around my ovaries mostly on each side and I'm having trouble breathing in deeply.

Glad your home Broody


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Cupcake, I don't think I ever had trouble breathing but the night before my bfp I did get the most awful pains... They continued for about a week but never as bad as the first night. Think it was just everything growing and stretching. Keeping everything crossed for you. Good luck testing tomor! :dust:


----------



## cupcakesarah

The breathing might be my asthma I suppose


----------



## cupcakesarah

Holy moly i got a BFP, couldn 't wait any longer so did it at 5.30am, it's faint but definitely 2 lines. Will repeat tomorrow to check. Don't know how to put a pic on.


----------



## mk8

Yayyyyyyy! Well done cupcake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Ohmygod!!!!!!!!! :yipee: Cupcake that is the most fantastic news!!!!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :dance: This thread looks like its having a very lucky month!!! :happydance: Is your beta today or tomor? What did DH say? Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## GettingBroody

PS just goes to show that the number of eggs you get doesn't matter - quality over quantity!! Oooh, I wonder how many stuck?! Is it twinnies in there?!!!!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Not heard of having a beta test, clinic said not to test till Friday. I started to read about beta tests and now I know why I should have waited till Friday I case it's a false positive from the Pregnyl (trigger shot). I did the trigger on the 9th Feb at 11pm so surely that has gone by now??? It's over 14 days from when I last had any drugs which is when I read you should wait for testing with Pregnyl. I hope I'm not going to disappoint myself by testing before they said. What do you think??


----------



## GettingBroody

I'd say it's highly highly unlikely that the trigger is still in your system. Mine was gone 3 days after ET (I tested to check, stark bfn). Are youin the UK? I just assumed you were in the US for some reason. I'm in Ireland, we don't do betas here either. I just had to take a hpt 2 weeks after ET and phone my result into the clinic. That was supposed to be on a Friday but like you I got my bfp on the Sunday before. Looks like there are lots of similarities between us!!! Keep testing just to see those lines getting darker but I'd say you're fairly safe in saying :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## brassy

Great news cupcake!!! So, it does HAPPEN! Hope you have a great pregnancy ahead!
xx


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yeah I'm in the UK Broody, there are a lot of similarities I agree!! Same for me hpt due 15 days after embryo transfer which is this Friday. Fingers crossed, thanks for all the congratulations, I think I'm in shock. Couldn't get back to sleep his morning after doing the test.


----------



## GettingBroody

I'd have been very surprised if you could!! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats cupcake Sarah !! :happydance: Looks like you're at ttc 27 months just like me !! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsG2010

Here's a good article :

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - how are you feeling?!


----------



## MrsG2010

Nauseas! :thumbup: thanks for asking. Impatient for my scan appt wed morning. 

Brassy - what ended up happening ? My fs was open 7 days a
Week so I liked that in case I needed iui over the weekend. Maybe
When you look for your second opinion you can find a similar
Place. Why won't fs do trigger shot ? I liked that i didn't have to rely
On opks. I agree-second opinion. But hopefully this cycle
Will work and it won't be necessary. :)


----------



## brassy

So, I decided to follow dr's orders and had first iui yesterday morning. Late in the evening I had my first positive opk. Dh's motility, morphology and count/ml seemed to have improved but we only had 1ml in volume. Poor dh had anxiety performance since he knew we were waiting for him outside. Dr seemed pleased with the improvement. We ended up having 7.5 mil for the iui with very good motility, which I know is not optimal, but I think it's ok. I found the procedure a bit painful, but nothing serious, or something I wouldn't do again. We bded this morning so as to have our bases covered. 
Dr is expecting a phone call tomorrow morning to let him know if we want to do a second iui. I think I haven't ovulated yet, but what if I do overnight? Would it worth having another try? I am inclined to go in tomorrow just in case...

So, girls, I don't live in the UK (I have in the past), I live in Greece. This is my ob/gyn and not a fs specialist. Usually you see a fs here when you have decided to have ivf. My dr is collaborating with a center of assisted reproduction and have these procedures performed there. So it is not up to him when to schedule something but it depends on their opening hours. The thing is that both me and dh like him and feel comfortable with him. He performed my hysteroscopy and polypectomy, he was there for my hsg, he is not expensive and he has a calming effect on us. We get the idea that he cares and that he doesn't do certain things just for the money. I have read some very good reviews in some Greek forums about him. He is the kind of person who, when his patient is in labour, he will stay by her side no matter how long this might take. Also, he is the kind of dr who won't give prescription for medicine that he doesn't consider really necessary, and I think this is why he didn't want to give me the hcg shot. 

The idea of asking for a second opinion is still at the back of my mind, but I don't feel ready for looking for somebody else immediately. I might try another 2-3 rounds of iui with him ( I hope I won't have to...:baby:) since also they only cost about 150 euros each, and if nothing then we will have to decide what to do.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck Brassy, hope it works for you.


----------



## GettingBroody

Fx'd Brassy!!! Plenty of lucky baby dust floating around here at the moment so you could be next!!!! :dust:


----------



## brassy

Thank you girls! Broody you are right! This has been a very lucky thread lately! 

So, I don't think that we are going to have a second iui tomorrow. I got a - opk a couple of hours ago, so I must have ovulated early in the evening. We bded again and even if we went tomorrow I don't think that there would be many spermies left anyways...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake excellent news, congrats!!! :wohoo: I had a good feeling about this! 

Brassy GL hun, FXd for the IUI you've already had & the IUI you're having tomorrow! 

x


----------



## lilyV

*brassy *- I'm so sorry about this cycle of yours. Maybe the next one will greatly improve! OR it's this cycle for you  My fs/nurses suggest that I don't even o. They've also said my estrogen is low and that's why they put me on clomid. I took 100mg cd3-7 and got the hcg trigger on cd14, 7 days after my last clomid pills. When I was on 50mg last year, my o day was 8 and 7 days after taking my last pill. What your dr says sounds a bit extreme/extra ordinary. Dr's typically want to wait til the follicle gets to be 2.0cm/2mm. My follicle was 2.2cm when they gave me the hcg trigger on sat (cd14). Maybe lemora is your answer. Or it's just a bad cycle?

*MrsPTTC *- was it your first clomid and cycle tracking that you got preggers?

*aleja *- hi there! What's a BT? Blood test?

*GettingBroody *- hope things go well for you, hon!

*mk8 *- Hi! how are things on your end? Unexplained is a b!tch. I got that til my fs suggested I have low estrogen... I'm not too convinced, it's hard to trust her.

*cupcakesarah *- omg that's FANTASTIC!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi lily, no it was month 8 :( I'd given up hope! I had tracking on month 1, 2-6 went with the flow, had 1 months break as instructed, month 7 I was on holiday so couldn't have tracking like they wanted then month 8 had tracking again (assume just to ensure it was still working) & voila! Funny thing was they weren't sure from the scans that the folly even popped & I remember getting very pee'd off that they wouldn't give me a progesterone test to check as 'we don't do it like that' then a week or so later I had great pleasure in ringing them up & telling them I got my BFP! x


----------



## aleja

Oh cupcake I am so happy for you!!!!! I think the key to first time success is to get one embryo only ;-) 

So are you having a blood test or just waiting for scan? 

MrsG I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow x 

Brassy I am glad you decided to go through with the IUI. You gotta be in it to win it so you never know! 

Lily, yes a BT is blood test- sorry its a bit of IVF speak !
I am well -the bump is growing a bit but its soft rather than a hard one!! 
At the moment I have horrible back pain ><

Hi MK x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi ladies how's everyone getting one, brassy hope you're relaxing. Lily are you also having IUI this month?

As for me, I am very very bloated, literally dressing for work this morning I didn't fit into anything except a wrap dress. I have this pain all in my tummy that's getting worse, only way I can describe it is like I've done a thousand sit ups, the worst of it is on my diaphragm, which is why I'm having trouble taking deep breaths? The bloating is the biggest pain, how can this be so quickly??? Anyway this is what I wanted to be pregnant so I'd best settle into it. Might go to docs about bloating and diaphragm area pain, surely that's not right? Oh also I am quite nautious, nice.

What's the news with everyone else, two days of the working week done, hoorah!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake - I didn't really have any bloat so I'm not sure. If you'd had more eggs retrieved I'd suggest ohss but surely that's unlikely? I think it's worth checking with your dr though if you're very uncomfortable. You're going to have to call in at some stage and tell them about your pregnancy anyway!:D

Edit: just reread your post, I can definitely relate to the sit-ups pain! I had exactly the same thing the week after my bfp! Even described it the same way when I was talking to other people!


----------



## Trulyoo

Hello ladies, I poke my head in from time to time and coming back to find so many BFP&#8217;s!!! Quite incredible, Congrats ladies! I&#8217;m truly happy for those of you who have finally reached the pot of gold. I can&#8217;t imagine that feeling when the journey has been so long and arduous. 
MrsG, your experience totally supports the most recent studies about spontaneous pregnancies without medical interventions for couples trying for more than 2 years+. I wish this could happen to me &#61516;, but I know that my age and everything that we&#8217;ve tried up to this point which hasn&#8217;t worked points out to maybe something even more sinister going on. Or, at least something we can&#8217;t fix with IUI&#8217;s and perfect natural scenarios. I&#8217;m convinced something is wrong and we&#8217;ll always need help.
Cupcake, I&#8217;ve been going back to read your posts. Thanks for posting your IVF updates. Really helpful, and hopeful for me since I think that is our next step.
Since my last post, I updated that I was doing my 3rd Clomid/IUI cycle&#8230;&#8230;..that was the last cycle and it was canceled because I didn&#8217;t respond too well. There were lots of follicles but they were all about 9-10mm in size. I was pissed at my RE who if you recalled prescribed me yet again 50mg of Clomid for the 3rd time!!!! I started crying to him and said &#8220; I told you so!&#8221;, why would you prescribe me the same damn dose!!! Then, he said, &#8220;well, we can do it again with 100mg&#8221;. I was so upset, I told him I wanted to go straight to injectables. 
Fast forward to this cycle. First, I switched back to my original RE, who is also the director of the clinic. She is so great, so experienced and she makes me feel calmer. I did Menopur. Took shots for 6 days and had a great response &#8211; did too good and had mild OHSS. I made about 10 follicles, with 3 being about 16-18mm. RE suggested we cancel the IUI because of the risk of multiples and because if I did the trigger shot, I would surely come down with moderate OHSS.
DH and I looked at each other and simultaneously nodded to go for it. No way did I go through days of stomach injections for nothing. So RE let me trigger with just half the dose. Subsequent IUI went great with DH sperm wash being the highest and best we&#8217;ve had. We were so happy that we had our first picture perfect cycle. After IUI, I was quite uncomfortable, bloated and put on some other meds to counter OHSS. I was feeling okay that whole week mentally&#8230;&#8230;happy, hopeful and allowed myself to dream of babies. DH and I even dared talk about multiples destroying our house and we happily laughed about living in shambles. Progesterone results came in a week later and I was off the charts >60 but started progesterone suppositories as planned by RE for this cycle. Cruel joke progesterone is&#8230;&#8230;..makes you feel pregnant with all the symptoms. And AF won&#8217;t even come until you are told to stop, which of course is the day beta results are.
So now Fast forward to today&#8230;&#8230;..I&#8217;m closing in on my TWW with B/W scheduled for this weekend. And I&#8217;m back in that familiar place again confirmed by familiar cramping that started a couple days ago. That cramping that is followed by tears, heartache, helplessness, and impending depression that life will never be how we planned it as a married couple. But I don&#8217;t really know because this time with the progesterone, what am I supposed to feel? Are these AF cramps trying to break through? Or is it progesterone cramping??? All I know is that the more it gets closer to beta testing, the more skeptical I am. After all, it&#8217;s just an IUI. IUI&#8217;s fail more than they work. And I&#8217;m now feeling it didn&#8217;t work, because I&#8217;m never lucky.
Case in point, DH and I were at a restaurant for dinner&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..he held out 5 packets of sugar&#8230;&#8230;..one was a pink packaged sugar indicated a BFP and four others were ordinary white packets&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;he told me to pick with my eyes closed&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..I picked a white packet =(.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake hope you're feeling better soon hun. I don't really know anything about IVF so no idea what it could be but it can't do any harm seeing a Dr.

Trulyoo :hugs: Sorry things aren't working out hun & you're down, but I still think you've got a good chance with IUI, we get 5 rounds free in the UK on the nhs, they wouldn't do that many if there wasn't a good chance :thumbup:

x


----------



## aleja

Hi cupcake
I felt pretty bloated and crampy for several weeks after my bfp. I think it's because of the surge of pregnancy hormones topped up by progesterone for the IVF. You may as well get used to feeling like your body is out of wack!! X 

Truly it's great to hear from you. This cycle sounds really promising. I totally get the feeling about good things never happening to you but sometimes life can surprise you. I felt like I was getting my AF and even started spotting. It's the progesterone that makes us go batty. Will you POAS? I really hope you see those double lines hon xxx


----------



## aleja

MrsG how did the scan go???


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsG - ^^wss^^!

Truly - don't give up on this cycle yet!! I had awful cramps the night before my bfp too, they felt exactly like af pains and much worse than what I usually get. I even got the aches and pains in my legs that for me are always a sure sign that af is on the way... But the very next day - bfp! So don't give up:hugs: When is your beta? How many dpo are you now? Are you going to poas before the beta?


----------



## Trulyoo

I know girls, *To POAS or not to POAS*, that is the question. I'm 11dpiui and bloodwork is scheduled in 3 more days (14dpiui). The cramping is now on and off, 100% like af mild cramping. And my super duper sore boobs have lessened even while on the progesterone suppositiories........so hope is diminished to zilch. =( 

Since beta is on Saturday, I'm thinking to POAS the same day. If it's negative then I will stop the progesterone to bring on AF so I can start the new cycle. What do you girls think? Because nurse will probably not call until Monday and give me the bad news so I don't want to stay on the suppositories and delay AF for no good reason.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, obviously it's totally up to you but there's no way I could wait! I poas at 9dpo (bfn) and again at 12dpo (bfp!) Regardless of what the hpts say I would definitely wait until the clinic tells you to stop your progesterone...


----------



## Trulyoo

Since we've all been on this road together for awhile, those with BFP's with help.....what do you think was ever the reason why it didn't work in the first place? I'm trying to remember everyone's issues. With our diagnosis of unexplained, I don't think we'll know until IVF or ever.


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, mine is simple - DH's sperm scores low on all fronts - count, motility & morphology. It meant we skipped all the less invasive treatments and went straight to ivf with icsi. I'm glad we had an actual reason for the lack of bfp - I'm sure "unexplained" must be very hard to deal with...


----------



## mk8

Hey girls

Cupcake, hope you get to the bottom of the bloating. Def ring your doc for advice. 

Truly, first of all, yay for iui! My fs said clomid for unexplained isn't the best and injectables are definitely better. Here's hoping!! I'd definitely edit until docs tell u to stop the progesterone before you stop. Sometimes bfps are shy. Best of luck truly!


----------



## Trulyoo

Thx MK. I hate Unexplained! Yep, clomid is really a joke. I am glad the injectables worked better for me, and ultimately, it does give RE a good outlook on what IVF protocol to put me on if need be. She said it wouldn't be too different than what I'm doing on the injectables (since I'm taking Menopur) she said it would be one additional drug. I'm already wishing to do IVF. The odds of IUI's are just so low. Though injectables are better than clomid for sure. My RE said injectables for me is 20% while just 9% with clomid. So I was thinking how great this was. But then now at the 11th hour of my 2WW, I realize that means 80% failure!

And yeah being Unexplained is sooo crappy! Could it be old eggs?, sperm that can't penetrate?, or maybe my egg is just never swept up into the tubes. I don't know. So frustrating after 2 years!


----------



## brassy

Trulyoo,
I can definitely sympathize with you! After my ill-timed iui last Saturday, I am not feeling my best. All this optimism I have been having during the past couple of months has now gone. ..
I feel depressed, and have been crying daily since Monday. Although we have been having some sperm issues and were told this is probably the reason we cannot conceive, we just don't and cannot know if it is just that... I, too, hate clomid. I was on 100mg this time (I ovulate regularly on my own, lp=15 days, sometimes more), but I think I responded better to 50mg or to no clomid at all (my non-clomid charts are way better than the clomid ones). One part of me feels that ivf will be the way to go (and what if this doesn't work?-scary), but another part of me would like to try a few more iuis, but I don't know if I can handle it mentally.
I quit coffee, long time ago, gluten, have a v.healthy diet, exercise a lot, never drink, take Q10 and have enriched my diet with antioxidants. I have seen others who are heavy smokers, have bad eating habbits, may have had abortions in young age, and these people have children or are pregnant. Isn't this unfair?

At this point I really don't know where to draw hope from...

I hope you get a bfp at the end of the cycle, and this will really be well-deserved.


----------



## aleja

Truly and brassy I am so hopeful for you both . It would be so lovely for you to each have a bfp this cycle x 
Truly we went straight to IVF because of male infertility but I had a few ovulation and luteal phase issues along the way


----------



## Trulyoo

Thanks Ladies.........2 more days until the fateful day. I'm going to test Saturday after the blood test. That way, I'll be ready to talk to the nurse.

Brassy, you are probably most close in profile with me since we haven't graduated from IUI's yet =(. I wish you I could give you a hug and cry with you too because I know EXACTLY how you feel. This process is a ridiculous and unfair emotional roller coaster. It's like a drug in itself. You get so hopeful and you ride so high for just a little bit.......then you come off the high at the end of your 2WW. I too have completely changed my lifestyle. For my entire 35 years, never did any drugs or drink or smoke, never. And now, I'm a drug addict and have the sharps container to prove it. They even put me on a form of dopamine to counter OHSS this cycle. ME! - Dopamine!!! What a joke! 
I eat super healthy now, take CoQ-10, Royal Jelly, Prenatal, and something called OvaBoost to help egg quality (if there is such a thing, but hey, we'll try anything with hopeful claims, right?). I have a nice healthy banana protein shake that DH makes me every morning and eat lots of greens and fruits. And am I pregnant? NOPE. Unfair indeed. 

And as much as I'm ready for IVF, that sets off a whole new set of fears as well. If it doesn't work, the financial impact will be so hard to swallow, and even worse, what other options are there after that? It's like the end of the road, no other technology or science after that. Very very very scary..=/ What to do, what to do????!! Already frantic just thinking about it.

SO at 12piui today, I have no more symptoms. Progesterone was giving me all sorts of things but now they are pretty much subdued. I don't know what that means. Some articles say that once your body adjusts to the new hormone levels, it gets used to it.
Were any of you who are pregnant on progesterone in your BFP cycle? What sypmtoms did you get?

Anyway Girls, thank you for your support and kind words. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## brassy

Yes...I know....I understand...all of it. I, too, wish I could hug you and we could cry together. This is something I miss in my everyday life. Noone to talk about this, except DH, and my mother, who tries to understand and support me, but she has no idea what I am going through since she has never been through this. The worse is that my parents live far away...
And I already feel that I am putting extra pressure on DH who already has his own issues to deal with. I was telling him yesterday that I don't feel ready to think about stuff like adoption. I want our own biological child. A part of me and a part of him. 
Some of our friends are teasing me about my extra-healthy eating habits and I think that they think I am obsessing. But they drink, they smoke and I am with no child. I blame infertility for having stolen the real me. I am not the same person anymore. I have lost some friends because I cannot look at their babies or bellies without being reminded about my own situation. I feel enstranged from some others because I cannot talk to them about this. If someone could somehow tell me that I would have a baby at the end of this I could tolerate it and wait. But noone can.
I, too, was always against drugs and would rarely need to have any since I have always had a strong immune system. Now there is a whole shelf full of pills, q10, prenatals, grapeseed extract, d-chiro inositol, l-argirine, l-carnitine and many others. You name it, I have it. 
It was my birthday a few days ago. I am now 36. Last year I was convinced that by my birthday this year I would either be expecting or already had a child. How many more anniversaries, birthdays, Christmasses without a child in the house? Why does it have to be so difficult for us? It is an irony since we always receive nice comments from friends and relative about how well and happy we look together. I already feel the strain on our relationship. People's first years of marriage shouldn't be like this...
I will be checking again on Saturday to read your update. I really hope and wish you are surprised by a positive result! We all deserve it!


----------



## Trulyoo

I know everything you're talking about. Picture perfect couple (they think) yet, hurting so deeply behind the walls of our home. I'm seriously afraid that this process will drive me mental. LOL, I think about all sorts of hocus pocus things. Praying, and lucky charms, and horoscopes. It's so ridiculous. I'm wondering if I can find a really good palm reader to tell my future. hahaha. I need to know whether I'm going to be a mom or not so I can continue sanely!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: ladies 

Trulyoo good luck for testing! I didn't have progesterone BUT I had no symptoms whatsoever & if I TTC again then I would not SS, the whole achey bbs, nausea, dark areolas etc etc load of rubbish until you're further gone (well in my experience anyway) 

x


----------



## Trulyoo

haha, you're right MrsP. Thanks for the reassurance, I'm so tired of reading all the blogs on 2ww sypmtoms!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Honestly I wish I hadn't of SS'd as much, I was obsessed with checking my cm,bbs etc.. I've only had significant increased cm since 3rd tri I'd say!

Can't wait for your testing :coffee:

x


----------



## aleja

truly and brassy, your posts made me feel sad:cry: 
I know I am not in the same boat anymore so in a way perhaps what i say doesn't have the same leverage. But all of what you said was me only a few months ago. It is so scary being 35 without feeling hope of one day being a parent. It is deeply traumatising and i still feel the effects of it today. I still tear up every time I think about what DH and I went through to be at the point we are today. Every day I am so so grateful to be healthy and pregnant and wish that I stay this way. 

All i can say is please don't give up. It is too soon to be thinking about adoption. If your road leads to IVF yes it is scary, expensive emotionally draining and there is no guarantees but I would do it all over again in a minute.When it works (and it will) it is magical.

Having said that I will be thinking of you over these next few days. 

Re: progesterone- everyone is different so other people's symptoms were not that helpful! the only reason i thought I was in with a chance was because i started spotting early. No other symptoms. The bloating cramps etc started happening after the bfp.


----------



## aleja

mrsP, omg you are a watermelon now!!! anything happening yet??

MrsG I am thinking about you. hope all okay x


----------



## MrsPTTC

aleja said:


> mrsP, omg you are a watermelon now!!! anything happening yet?
> x

:rofl: Aleja I've been a watermelon for over a week now! :) No, had a few shooting pains but I think that's just the baby moving my pelvis. I have had a busy first week on mat leave & have another busy week next week (catch up with friends!) so baby P needs to stay put another week! How are you?

x


----------



## Trulyoo

aleja said:


> truly and brassy, your posts made me feel sad:cry:
> I know I am not in the same boat anymore so in a way perhaps what i say doesn't have the same leverage. But all of what you said was me only a few months ago. It is so scary being 35 without feeling hope of one day being a parent. It is deeply traumatising and i still feel the effects of it today. I still tear up every time I think about what DH and I went through to be at the point we are today. Every day I am so so grateful to be healthy and pregnant and wish that I stay this way.
> 
> All i can say is please don't give up. It is too soon to be thinking about adoption. If your road leads to IVF yes it is scary, expensive emotionally draining and there is no guarantees but I would do it all over again in a minute.When it works (and it will) it is magical.
> 
> Having said that I will be thinking of you over these next few days.
> 
> Re: progesterone- everyone is different so other people's symptoms were not that helpful! the only reason i thought I was in with a chance was because i started spotting early. No other symptoms. The bloating cramps etc started happening after the bfp.

Thanks Aleja. You have every credential to speak on this and your words have a lot of weight. Because of where you are now, you speak wisdom. In fact, when I look at your journey.....I truly feel you've been the strongest. And yet you made it out...You deserve every bit of happiness this outcome has brought. I just wish I can fast forward time, like Brassy said. I can fight, I can keep fighting.......only if I knew it would be worth it in the end. But we just don't know. When IVF fails, like it did for youthe very first time, what the hell do you do or think, how does ones mind cope? And then to keep going and keep trying...OMG.....You are truly amazing Aleja.


----------



## mk8

Good luck for testing tomorrow truly!


----------



## lilyV

*MrsPTTC *- wow, wow, wow! 8th cycle! That's crazy and GREAT for sticking through with it. When's your due date?!

*aleja *- I hope the back pain has subsided, how are you feeling?!

*cupcakesarah *- no IUI. DH has no issues. bloating happens post-o, no? could be a good sign... as horrible as it feels...

*Trulyoo *- I'm so sorry about your situation..I hope you get your BFP soon. I just started progesterone for the first time and I've been having a couple of odd symptoms (dizziness and ear plugging). Spoke w 2 gfs who both said progesterone doesn't give side effects... weird eh? maybe some ppl get them and some ppl don't.

*brassy *- oh.... hon.... you made me think of Christmases... I want a baby for Christmas... and/or the next year, and then the year after....


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi girls, I gave in today just a little while ago and poas. It was bfn as I suspected. Had a really good cry, called my mom and sobbed to DH. I love my family so much. I'm broken but they make me feel like everything will be alright. I know you girls are sad for me to, you're all my friends. But DH reminded me about the game plan. One more iui and then let my body rest for a cycle and then start IVF. So I have to stick to the plan. Plans are good, keeps me focused. Luv u all:)


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Truly, I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mk8

Lily, good luck this cycle! 

Cupcake, how are you feeling! 

Broody, has spotting stopped now? 

Mrsp, bet you can't wait!

Aleja, you ok Hun?

Brassy, hanging in there? 

Truly, I'm sorry it was a bfn. I am still hoping your bfp is a little shy but even if its a real negative, stay strong. Infertility sucks. Unexplained also makes your mind go nuts. But as you say there's a plan. Hang in there truly and enjoy the weekend relaxing with loving hubby. Xxx


----------



## brassy

I am really sorry Trulyoo...I feel your pain...But you aren't alone! Your plan seems similar to mine...I would try 4 iuis, then go natural for a cycle and have ivf sometime during the summer. I hope we won't have to go that far. ..Take care of yourself and DH...
xxx :flower:


----------



## aleja

Oh no Truly I am so disappointed for you. Life is so cruel sometimes. I don't know what else to say except that having a long cry and then thinking of the game plan is the only way to cope. Having your next IUI is something to look ahead to. You asked me how I found strength to keep going after all the IVF failures well its the same as what you and the rest of you are doing. We keep going because we want to have a healthy baby in our arms. I think TTC with AC is addictive and its hard to accept it won't work! I think this is why some ladies put themselves through multiple cycles. As I said I was more than ready to start a fresh iCSI cycle if this final FET didn't work but luckily the little bean finally implanted. 

Mk, I am okay just now counting down the weeks for my next scan at 19 weeks x 
How is your health kick going and got any plans to do the IUI? 

MrsP there is so many babies being born this month . This week I know of 3 friends who all gave birth. Got the name picked out?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey girls. 

Truly, I'm sorry about the bfn. :( I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. 

Cupcake, how are you feeling?

Broody, everything ok since you're home. 

Brassy, lily, hope 2ww going well. 

Mk, have you made any future plans ?

Mrsp, getting close now !!

Aleja, how many scans have you had ? And at what point. 
Will you check for boy v girl?

I hope I didnt miss anyone. 

As for me , I had my scan on Wednesday and there was definitely a Baby G in there. I was measuring at 8w0d. I still can't believe it. Obviously I wasn't paying attention to my cycle if I was already 10 days late by the time I realized. If I look at dates I had to have ovulated around day 14 instead of my usual day 20-22. Is this why it worked ??? Did DH levels go back to normal levels ?? I was all set to wait Til next year for IvF IF we were lucky enough to get insurance coverage. I feel incredibly lucky and blessed. And nervous!

I have been feeling nauseas all the time and I have stabbing pains from time to time. Trying not to worry about every twinge. 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## brassy

Glad everything went well MrsG!
The day you got your bfp it was my birthday!!! I am glad it was a lucky day for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted your scan went well MrsG!!! Pic please?! 

Mk8 - :hi: I've had more spotting (brown) on and off all week but since yesterday morning it's almost nothing. Staying off work til I've been back to the hospital on Tuesday... Was due to go back Monday but since the spotting lasted longer than expected I decided to stay out til the hospital gives the all clear.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi Everyone

Truly, so sorry it didn't work, keep positive and stick to your plan, it'll help keep you focused. 

MrsG glad the scan went ok. I can join you on the nausea front, I feel sick all the time and it's really getting me down. But it's a sign that there's a baby in there so I should count my blessings. 

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow the threads been busy! 

Truly I'm so sorry for the bfn Hun :hugs: 

Lily thanks, I'm due 13/3/13!! :D

Aleja we don't have any definite names yet, Scarlett is a possibility for a girl, maybe Harry for a boy but it was top baby name in the UK in 2012 so that puts us off it :shrug: 

MrsG I'm so pleased your scan went well, did it look like a tadpole yet? Our 7 wk scan it was just a line/blob but 9 weeks was like a tadpole :haha:

Sending all you ladies still in the running this cycle lots of :dust:


----------



## lilyV

you're def past the "Cautiously preggo :)"


----------



## MrsPTTC

lilyV said:


> you're def past the "Cautiously preggo :)"

:haha: x


----------



## GettingBroody

lilyV said:


> you're def past the "Cautiously preggo :)"

:rofl: Very true!!


----------



## MrsG2010

How is everyone ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fine thanks mrsG, just waiting! :coffee: how's you? x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Nervous! Had really bad morning sickness week after BFP, then this week nothing?? Strange. Scan on 20th, hopefully put mind at rest and not the bad news I've been imagining.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah you'll be fine cupcake I'm sure :hugs: You nervous about finding out how many there are?! x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Not really, I think I'll be happy whatever the news. Exciting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Very! :happydance: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls, just a quick update on me. Started having contractions yesterday morning so I'm in the High Dependancy Unit of the Labour Ward. On constant monitoring and meds to try and stop them... Baby not showing any signs of distress and is completely oblivious to the drama it's causing! Am feeling fairly calm and relaxed myself, panicking isn't going to stop labour and certainly won't do me and lo any good so just have to go with the flow now.... I'm crossing everything lo stays put but we just have to wait and see. Not sure when I'll be on next - sockets are a bit scarce here because of all the monitors so trying to save the phone battery... :hugs: to you all!


----------



## aleja

Hi broody I wish you all the best. This must be very unexpected news and you seem to be so calm about it which is great. You are in the right Place in hospital and im sure they will look after you well. What has caused this? Xx 

Cupcake , MS is like that- one week sick as a dog then nothing. It's just your hormones surging then stabilising . How many weeks are you now?


----------



## brassy

Oh Broody, I hope all goes well, and all this is a false alarm. I hope you are back home soon!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Broody hope you and baby are ok.

Aleja I'm 6 weeks now, scan a week tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no broody, i wasn't expecting to come on & see that! :nope: Hope your LO stays put & they can stop the contractions Hun, thinking of you :hugs2: x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls! Thanks for the replies. Just a very quick update - need to sleep now! At about 730 this morning lo decided she'd had enough of the meds and shot into the world 2 hours later. She weighs 2lbs 10oz and they are pleased with her condition so far. Took her off the ventilator this evening. She might end up back on it but delighted they considered her strong enough to try! I'm doing good too, on a bit of an adrenalin high all day - starting to crash now, definitely sleeping time! We've called her Fia which is an Irish name meaning Little or Gentle Deer. Will update more and with a photo tomor, PhotoBucket not working now for some reason... Night night!


----------



## brassy

OMG! What can I say? Congratulations!!! I hope Fia feels much stronger soon! I hope you have a nice rest! I will be thinking of both of you!


----------



## MrsG2010

Broody! What shocking and amazing news! Get some rest mama ! I'll be thinking of you and baby Fia!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg broody I am in shock! Huge congrats hun! :wohoo: Bet she's a tiny little thing, pretty name! Sounds like she's doing great so far! Take care hun, can't wait to see pics :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

You know I think her weight is pretty good for 28 weeks! x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Wow Broody, hope little Fia is everything you wished for. I'm sure the docs are taking good care of you both. X
Ps congratulations


----------



## aleja

Hi broody OMG I can't believe she is here! I am thinking about you and little Fia. I hope she gets stronger every day xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Morning girls! Fia had a good night. They've taken her off the ventilator and put her on the sipap instead (little nose mask) Bit jaundiced so she's under photo therapy...

Here's her first photo

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/5ac49128a4aca8700371e247f71f0dbd_zpsfc7c4e93.jpg


----------



## GettingBroody

Sorry, that looks a bit huge on my phone! Can't resize....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww broody she's so tiny! So precious! Was it a normal delivery or did you have to have a section? x


----------



## brassy

Broody! What a sweetie!!! I hope she is very strong soon!
My cousin's little boy was born exactly at 28 weeks like your daughter, and now a few years later, he is the smartest in his class!


----------



## MrsG2010

Thanks broody for keeping us updated. :flower:


----------



## mk8

I've missed so much! Congrats Broody. What a beautiful baby and beautiful name. Absolutely amazing that she's doing so well honey. Off the ventilator already! Amazing. She's a strong cookie. You can tell. I agree with the others, she's a good weight given how early she was. My colleagues daughter arrived at 32 weeks and weighed 2lbs 10 and us now a healthy, smart 13 yr old teen who has just started her period! Heheh. She had to be in a ventilator for quite a few days so little Fia is doing great. Hoping she gets even stronger every minute. 

How are you and mr broody doing? Take care of yourself too. Xx


----------



## cupcakesarah

Little Fia looks very good, well done Broody. What an amazing little baby. Said a prayer for her today.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Broody hope Fia is doing ok.

Well ladies 1 day overdue & I'm in labour! :wohoo: x


----------



## brassy

Good luck MrsP! Hope all goes well!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Good luck MrsP


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls!! Just logging on very quickly to let you know that Fia is still doing well  They've upped her milk feeds and are reducing her respiratory help gradually. Right now she is on room air (so no added oxygen) with a little nose mask providing pressure 20 times a minute to remind her. Yesterday it was at 30bpm so she's doing well. They put a long line in her today for meds etc. - it's preferable to a drip for long term use. Today I'm being discharged which will be really strange I'm sure. At least she will still only be about 15mins away so that'll make visiting much easier. I feel so bad for parents who live hours from the hospital... Sorry for lack of personals, have a bit of a one track mind at the moment! Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

MrsP - just spotted your post!!!! Woohoo!! Good luck! Can't wait to hear all about BabyP! (PS never answered your question the other day - had a natural delivery, and a very quick one at that!!)


----------



## GettingBroody

My tiny tot! (mask on her face because she was under photo therapy lights for a while)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/8FC6DD8D-0DE5-4AE3-B412-DCF6A1F3470C-1430-000000FD5A0F5047_zps1d1de45d.jpg


----------



## brassy

This is so sweet!!! :flow:

I am glad she is doing well! I hope she gets very strong really soon so you can get her home!!!


----------



## brassy

Mrs P, really looking forward to hearing some news!!!


----------



## lilyV

*Broody *- congrats! Your baby looks beautiful


----------



## aleja

Good luck MrsP I can't wait to hear the update !!!!!!

Broody she is such a tiny special girl xxxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just a quick one cos I'm 1 handed! Yes our baby girl was born 15th at 7.10am weighing 6lbs 5ozs, will update a birth story ASAP & pics though actually we've not taken a lot yet haha! But both are well. We think we've decided on her name but just taking today to get used to it before we announce it!

Broody I'm so pleased Fia is doing well, and I thought baby P was tiny (she weighed a lot less than expected!)

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Delighted all went well MrsP!!! Congratulations on your little girl!! :dance: Can't wait to hear her name and see a pic...!

Down in the neo right now and my little girl is sound asleep!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just had an hour and a half long cuddle! :dance:


----------



## MrsG2010

Congrats mrsp!!! :happydance:


----------



## mk8

Congrats mrs p! 

So great to hear lil Fia is doing so well broody! Woopee


----------



## aleja

Congrats MrsP!!! Yay 2 girls within a week !


----------



## brassy

Congratulations MrsP! Looking forward to a pic!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Had my scan today, due date is 4th November. Baby doing well, has a gorgeous little heartbeat! I have a slight problem of free fluid around my ovaries. It's from when the follicles refilled with fluid after egg collection so now they think I had OHSS. It kind of explains the extreme bloating of my belly and the nausea around week 4, obviously not morning sickness at all but this. They want to scan me again, but because we go on holiday a week on Saturday they are having to do it a week today. They were a bit annoyed at us going on holiday but you know what we booked this last year when I was so depressed it was unreal and I don't think I truly believed anything would work to get me pregnant. Plus I'm really looking forward to it. 

How's everyone else doing this week?


----------



## aleja

Hi cupcake that's wonderful news about the heartbeat .. Isn't just an amazing feeling ? 
Where is your holiday booked for? Sometimes we can't really plan for these things. The holiday may be a great way to get de stressed just listen to your body and rest when you have to rest x 

How are the new babies going ? 

My week has been busy at work but I love coming home to lie down still so I can feel the little bubba's movements


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, just another quickie, baby is called Penny Elizabeth so is baby P after all :haha: she's a little doll, so in love with her :cloud9: bf'ing going ok though hard work & sore nips & bbs feel like rocks lol. Will update pics & more when I get the chance.

Brilliant news you've had a cuddle broody, hope Fia is doing well.

Excellent the scan went well cupcake :thumbup: you deserve your hols 

Hi :wave: to everyone else

x


----------



## mk8

Loving baby p. well done mrs p! I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## MrsG2010

Heard baby heartbeat today. Amazing. 
 
Hope you all are well?!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news MrsG :thumbup: x


----------



## brassy

That's great MrsG! So happy for you!
I had back to back iuis yesterday and today and ovulated somewhere in between. One giant follie and fab lining...


----------



## MrsG2010

Good luck brassy - fingers crossed.


----------



## mk8

I'm loving these heartbeat stories! :)

Good luck brasserie. This is a fertile year! I'm sure of it!


----------



## aleja

MrsG when is your due date? That's lovely news about the heartbeat 

Brassy good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsG2010

Oct 9


----------



## aleja

Hi dear ladies hoe you are all well. I am bumping up the thread to see how everyone is going !

Broody and MrsP how are the new babies going along? Broody, is Fia still in hospital or have you brought her home already? 
MrsP how are you settling into your new mummy role. So very exciting

Cupcake and MrsG hope your pregnancies are going well. Are you passed 12 weeks now? 

Mk8, brassy, truly and all the other ladies I missed wishing you lots of baby dust in your cycles..xx

Me: I am doing well I've hit 6 mths and feeling rather large already. I have to start organising baby stuff as so far I've bought nothing!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!!

All is good here! Fia is still in hospital but getting on very well! :D Moved into the intermediate care room on Friday! Nearly ready to move to a cot too :thumbup: Just under 4lbs 3oz today! (1.89 kg) She's been switched from her cpap mask to a less intensive nasal cannula. She's mostly on room air with no added oxygen but she likes the little bit of air pressure the machine gives her! Hopefully as her lungs grow bigger she'll need less and less support (and then no support!) Physio saw her yesterday and was pleased with her... Wearing her own clothes since the end of last week too which was very exciting! 

Hope you are all well!

MrsP - how is babyP?

Aleja - I need to get lots of last minute bits. I have a feeling the next few weeks will fly by and suddenly she'll be ready to come home and we won't be a bit ready for her!

Cupcake & MrsG - how are ye feeling?

Mk8, Truly, Brassy - sending buckets of :dust: your way! Can't wait for the next bfp!

Anyone I've forgotten - :dohh: so sorry!!!! :flower:


----------



## aleja

Hi broody, 
So lovely to hear Fia is doing well. She really is a little miracle. In the end did you find out why she came early? Wow she is wearing her own clothes ! What size is she? I am still thinking of her and hoping the time will come when you take your lil gal home x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja we need bump pics!

Broody, soooo pleased Fia is doing well thats excellent news.

Penny is doing ok though is either a rather difficult baby or has a reflux - I'm going to talk about it at her 6 week check on tuesday. She's so unsettled & is sick a lot, and wow what a temper! Only getting a few hours sleep in total a night, its exhausting!

Here are some pics...

How are the ttc ladies??

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1063.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









STP62783.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3









STP62882.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aleja

Hi MrsP, 
She may have a little temper but she looks like an angel in the photos. She is very cute- and I love her t- shirt! 
I dont Know anything about babies but eVeryone says the first 3 months is extremely hard. However hopefully the check up will give you piece of mind. 

Yes I will put up a bump photo... Ill try take one later today x


----------



## mk8

So good to come on and see happy photos and hear happy stories! 

Will message properly later as phone battery about to go! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi girls. I'm 16 weeks and moving along. You might remember we are moving this month - so that's been keeping me very busy. 

Hope you all are well !

Mrs p - thanks for sharing!
Broody - glad to hear baby is progressing well!


----------



## cupcakesarah

Lovely pics MrsP and glad to hear Fia is doing well Broody.

I'm now 13 weeks. Had my nuchal fold test last week which came back at 1.4mm, however combined with the blood test it's put our risk of a baby with down's at 1:150. I found this out yesterday and have been really upset ever since. This puts us literally on the borderline of high risk/low risk (150 is the cut off). So they've offered us further testing, either CVS or an amnio. I'm just so scared, after seeing the nuchal fold I was convinced everything was fine, I know the clinic told me the blood test results can be skewed because of the hormones. I won't consider a CVS but am considering the amnio. I'm terrified though, not so much about the procedure but about it causing a miscarriage after and then we find out the results were all clear. I've struggled too much for this baby to let it go, but can I really cope for the next 26 weeks not knowing anything? In my heart I think baby is fine, but then would I be able to cope with a baby that has down's? We have to consider it's life not just it as a baby. I mean I'm thinking about such horrible stuff and I don't even know the result. As my husband said 1:150 means that 149 babies are fine? I'm going to call some more people today to find out more but I'm just so upset. I have this awful stress headache, I constantly feel like I'm going to be sick and it's all I can think of.

Would you ladies have the amnio, with a 1:100 risk of miscarriage?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Cupcake,

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Personally, I wouldn't do the amnio because no matter what the result I would still continue with the pregnancy and I would be afraid to risk it just to have peace of mind. However, it is totally your decision and only you and dh can decide what is best for ye. Some girls on another thread I'm in have had amnios with no problems. Another girl on the same thread was given a 1:100 risk of Downs for her twins based on the nuchal fold (I think) - they were born a few weeks ago and are both fine. Sending loads of :hugs: I'm know it's hard but try to stay positive...


----------



## aleja

Hi cupcake, 
Thanks for updating and I am so sorry you are going through this. I can totally understand the stress and worry especially given the journey you have been on to get your bfp. 
Your DH is right - the risk is less than 1% which is good odds. 
But if it were me personally I would have the amnio as I don't think I could handle the 'not knowing' for sure part. I am a planner and worrier by nature. I couldn't imagine not knowing for sure but it probably wouldn't change the outcome for me as we would likely have the baby. 
If you do go ahead with it I would go to a place where they have a good reputation for doing the procedure. Some doctors are better than others at this.
My cousin was recently faced with this dilemma.. She had the amnio and was completely fine and so was the baby. But of course this is such an individual and personal choice - I hope you and DH can find a way to decide xx 

MrsG its all happening for you! How lovely that all this has happened .. New pregnancy new home new life x


----------



## MrsG2010

Cupcake, so sorry you are having worries. :( I don't know what a nuchal fold test is ... 

I personally would not do further testing. However, I know it's a decision for you and DH to make. Please keep us posted and I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww cupcake sending you massive :hug: I honestly don't know what we'd have done, probably have the amino but I don't think you can say for sure until put in that position. We had the NT test & my DH said all along he would want an amnio & awful to say but he wouldn't want me to continue with the pregnancy if it came back as downs. I'm not sure myself. What does your dh think? X


----------



## mk8

Hi cupcake, sorry to hear you're going through this. I don't know what I'd do to be honest. The risk of miscarriage is higher than the probability of downs so I can imagine how torn you and your other half must be feeling. An option could be to wait until the 20 wk scan to see if there are additional markers but that obviously depends on what you and your dh feel
Comfortable with. Did they note you had assistance as I understand that can dramatically affect the risk levels. Good luck and wishing you happy thoughts and a healthy bump. X


----------



## mk8

Hi cupcake 

A friend of mine mentioned an alternative to the amnio. She went to a clinic in Harley st, London, where they took her blood and sent it to a lab in the states to review. 99% certainty. This might be an option for you. Good luck.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hi mk8 that's what we've done as an in-between at a private hospital I found near us, if the results from this test come back 99% positive that baby has downs then hubby wants me to have amnio to confirm for definite. It's called the Harmony test, I did it on Friday, two massive vials of my blood are on their way to California at the moment, they look in my blood for fragments of babies DNA, how amazing is that. Results back in about 2 weeks. Nervous but actually feeling better about the whole situation at the moment because we've done something. Yes £600 would definitely have helped with setting up for baby but to be honest this is why we have savings and if it gives me more information without risk of miscarriage then it was worth every penny! I just hope we get the results we want back to kind of put all this behind us. I'm putting it down to unlucky week 13 which is the stage I was at last week. Anyway it wouldn't be me without a little bit more difficulty than most people ( like all of us on here) en route to having baby, I think 2 1/2 years of trying, more tests than i remember, virtually getting over my fear of blood tests, 2 IUI's, 1 IVF and OHSS was just for starters. I'm obviously not the coasting through life type of person, life throws me rubbish to show I can cope!!! Maybe it's prep for motherhood. I am so hopeful and praying that our little miracle is ok, every time I see a scan I just think how can anything possibly be wrong with my beautiful little baby.

X


----------



## mk8

Best of luck with the results cupcake. Given everything you have been through, this baby is going to be a healthy one and here to stay! I can feel it! We are all going to be mummies to happy and healthy little ones very soon!


----------



## GettingBroody

I'm glad you were able to get that blood test Cupcake. How long will you have to wait for the results?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck Cupcake :hugs: x


----------



## cupcakesarah

About two weeks Broody. Been one week tomorrow. Thanks or all the best wishes.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Cupcake so glad you had that harmony test first- it's such a relief it's available now. I have a feeling your bubs will be fine- the nuchal test was normal after all but some women's hormones play havoc with the BT.
You are so right about taking a hard road to a baby -- i hate to say it but some ladies don't know how easy they have had it !!! 
I hope once the results come in you can start to enjoy being pregnant. For me it's only now that I can feel bubs rolling around that it actually feels real (plus my belly which has popped).

Broody,how is your girl going? I have been thinking about her now im going to be 28 weeks-that she is such a fighter being born so early. A true miracle.

Mk I can't wait till you have the IUI. I will be cheering you on x


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey Aleja! Fia's doing really well, thanks! She's been off oxygen since Monday and so far so good. :thumbup: Still has desatts at times (they're almost always after feeds)(but not after every feed) but she's so good the rest of the time that they're happy to leave her off. Taking a few feeds with a bottle everyday too and was 5lbs 7oz at last weighing. So thrilled with her! :D

Here's a pic of the little smiler! (although it was probably just gas!:haha:)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/42EEB444-9E8E-4BEB-A0CA-F6FE4A6298C1-4954-0000073858597A13_zps94505987.jpg


----------



## aleja

Awwww she is so cute Broody. That looks like a smile to me !!! 
Any info of when she might be going home ?


----------



## GettingBroody

The nurse on Friday thought it's be at least another 2 weeks but we'll see. She has to stop desatting and be taking all her feeds from bottle/breast. Then she must pass her carseat test (spend a few hours in the seat without desatting so they know she can keep her airways open while she's in it) Don't want to push them for a date because then I can't be disappointed if she's not home by then, iykwim?


----------



## aleja

Hey broody Yes of course there is no point hurrying them up until Fia is well and ready to come long. What is desatting?


----------



## GettingBroody

Desatting is when the oxygen levels in her blood go below 90%. It's usually caused by shallow breaths, breath-holding, not absorbing enough oxygen into the bloodstream etc. Now that she's bigger her lungs are also bigger and so she's desatting much less. That was the reason she was on oxygen for so long - she used to have a few deep desatts every day where she'd drop way down to 40/50 or even lower sometimes. Was scary the first few times because they're colour changes too and they turn quite grey. Amazing how fast you get used to something though! Her last big desatt was almost a week ago now so hopefully we're almost out the other side! Dr just came to give Fia her first vaccinations - she was such a brave girl!

How are you feeling Aleja? Can't believe you're 28 weeks already!

MrsP - how's Penny doing?

MrsG - how's your little bean doing?

Cupcake - hope you're not finding the wait for the results too long. :hugs:

Mk8, Brassy, Lily, Truly - :hi: How are you all doing? Can't wait for the next bfp! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww broody she's so cute & that looks like a smile to me! :) her weight gain is brilliant! Hope she gets hope soon :thumbup:

Penny is fine thanks, she had her vaccinations this morning & is needing lots of cuddles this afternoon, not a happy girl! But she's coming on great, was weighed 2 weeks ago, still only 7lb 8oz lol. But her face is filling out & her thighs. Smiles a lot on a morning but unfortunately colic on an evening & she screams! :( 

x


----------



## aleja

MrsP Got any new photos of Penny? 

Cupcake hope you are well. Any news on your exams ?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hey everyone. Glad to read everyone's updates. We are doing well. Go for the 20 week scan next Monday. boy vs girl ! I --think-- boy. ?!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh, I think boy too mrsG!

Aleja I'll have to get some uploaded! 

x


----------



## aleja

Hi there, 
Broody you have become a NICU expert for sure! It must be a blessing each time you see her improving. 

MrsG oh wow your pregnancy is going quickly, well it feels like it for me! So boy is your gut feeling? They are usually right I think. I always knew we would have a boy ! 

MrsP did you go to antenatal classes ? Was it worth it? I am giving it a miss as its very expensive at the hospital I am going to. I would rather spend that money on something for the baby


----------



## GettingBroody

Our antenatal classes were booked for when I was about 32 weeks so needless to say we didn't go!:haha: DH was so happy to escape them! Anyway, we survived the delivery fine without them and I'm sure there's plenty of informational videos on YouTube that would be just as good if you ran a search?The weekend before Fia was born I had actually ordered a book/cd from Amazon about hypnobirthing that I was really interested in trying but the day before she was born I got an email from them saying they were cancelling my order as there was a problem with the supplier! Looks like Amazon knew before I did that she was going to arrive early!!!:rofl:

MrsG - can't believe you're 20 weeks already! My gut feeling was for a girl so you could well be right!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aleja we had 2 free antenatal classes, now called preparing for baby classes& tbh they weren't much cop. One was all about breastfeeding, which is fine but they could've combined it with other important stuff instead of spending a whole 2 hr session on it when it only took 50 mins! The other was just about hospital, birth & pain relief, nothing to do with how to actually care for baby which I was surprised at. Luckily I had books & knew a lot about babies! 

Broody I was wanting to try hypnobirthing too, I got a book but no cd but found it hard to get into & never finished it! 

x


----------



## aleja

Oh good your ante natal class stories have made me feel a bit better with my decision not to go to any!! 
When I tell people we ain't going I get a mixed response.. Some people swear by it others think it was a waste of time . 
I've got a few books and plenty of friends who are new mums I'm sure they can give me done tips !


----------



## MrsG2010

Ttc ladies - any news / updates ? How are you doing ?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Quick update from me, Harmony test results came back and baby is ok!! Thank goodness. The relief. We also found out we're having a little boy!!!!!!! Just so relieved about baby, well baby boy.


----------



## mk8

Oh cupcake! I'm so happy for you! Hopefully you and me cupcake can now sit back and enjoy the pregnancy. Enjoy celebrating this weekend. And a little boy! Yay!


----------



## GettingBroody

Cupcake, that is absolutely fantastic!!!! :dance: I am so thrilled for ye!!! :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

Congrats on team blue too!!! :blue:


----------



## aleja

wonderful news cupcake. all that stress from waiting must be gone and now you can enjoy being pregnant....oh a little boy...lovely x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Cupcake so happy everything is ok! :thumbup: Congrats on your :blue: x


----------



## GettingBroody

All going well we might be going home on Wednesday!!! :dance: Keep your fingers and toes crossed ladies!! :D


----------



## MrsG2010

Great news cupcake and broody!! Over here - we're also team blue. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow broody I got everything crossed for you! :happydance:

Brill another :blue: mrsG! :)

X


----------



## aleja

Oh broody that is wonderful news to be bringing your girl home. 
You got everything ready in terms of her nursery etc?? ( silly question as I'm sure you do!)


----------



## aleja

Congrats MrsG so have you started purchasing stuff already?


----------



## cupcakesarah

Great news broody. Must be a massive relief. 

Woop another little boy MrsG...


----------



## mk8

Great news Broody! 2013 is looking great!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hey girls! Well, Fia is home!! :dance: So great not to spend everyday in the hospital anymore! Aleja, her room is almost done! Been like that for weeks now :haha: Just need to hang pictures and curtains and clear out all the stuff that doesn't belong there...The room kind of became a bit of a dumping ground over the last while!


----------



## aleja

YAy Broody you finally get to cuddle your girl at home . Amazing!!!

He he the room we want to turn into the nursery is a complete dumping ground too. It's too easy to drop things off in there for later!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Broody that's fabulous news!! :happydance: Any updated pics? x


----------



## MrsG2010

Wonderful news broody !


----------



## MrsG2010

Any updates ??


----------



## aleja

:haha:Hello Mrs G!!! 
Hope you are well x what's your update?? How many weeks are you now??? And what about you cupcake ? 

I'm almost 33 weeks now I'm big and heavy:baby::holly:

I am starting my maternity leave at end of next week. 
We haven't organised much baby things yet so I need the time to get cracking! 
I've had a very boring non-eventful pregnancy which is exactly what I had hoped for. Hope it stays this way!!! 

Broody and MrsP how are your girls going?? 

Mk and brassy hope you ladies are well x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Hello hello, glad to hear from you two ladies. Hit the half way mark on Monday, yey, I have my 20 week scan on Thursday. My students finally became brave enough to ask if I was pregnant around week 18, and two very sweet students in y11 bought the baby some cute vests and gave me them today. A few aches and pains, sore hips, a pain on my lower left side which I think might be something to do with ligaments. Looking forward to seeing the baby again on Thursday at the anomaly scan. Tiredness has finally gone. Hubby busy decorating the house, nursery will be done in August. Going to look at prams this weekend I hope. Can't believe I'm already 20 weeks, exciting.

Mk8, brassy how's everything going??

Aleja ou enjoy the start of your maternity leave, you must need it by now.


----------



## MrsG2010

24 weeks tomorrow. Nothing to note. All moved. Not working. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :wave: I'm pleased the thread has been updated it was dying a death for a while! Penny doing great now we have her colic under control, stopped bf'ing at 11 weeks as the wind was far worse bf'ing & neither of us seemed to enjoy it. I was gutted but think it was for the best. Been putting colief in her bottles & she's like a different child! Can't believe how far on you ladies are! Especially aleja! You better get buying stuff Hun! A tip for you, buy as bright as possible! Penny has a beautiful teddy play gym from mothercare but its too dull! Keep hanging bright things off it to make it more interesting, I regret buying it now. Also got a neutral rocker but I've gone out & bought a bright cheap bouncer which she loves! Here is an updated pic.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Penny
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aleja

Hi girls I too am glad the thread is back 

MrsP Oh Penny is so cute!!!! She looks like a sweetie. 
I agree with you on the bright things.. My mum keeps saying this to me ( she used to be an early childhood teacher) that bright mobiles great for promoting curiosity and stimulation. 
Oh well you gave breast feeding a go and that's all you can do . It's wonderful you have a solution for her colic that is the main thing. 

Cupcake I can't believe you are half way!! Will you find out the gender ?? And can you feel bubs moving yet? It's great to hear your tiredness is over for now- it will return within a few weeks though!! Lol 

MrsG you have had a few major milestones happen recently I am glad you are going well with it! Did you find out if you have a boy or girl in there ??


----------



## cupcakesarah

My Mum bought some very neutral toys and a baby gym for one of my nephews and my sister said it was no good so I'm already looking out for stimulating looking stuff. 

Not feeling baby yet which makes me feel really disappointed and worried but get to check on ba y tomorrow so hope he's ok. We already know what baby is because of the Harmony blood test I had for downs, but looking forward to tomorrow's confirmation.

Penny's such a cutie and looks happy on her play mat.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls! She is lush but I'm biased ha ha. Cupcake are you from the uk? The fisher price rainforest gym looks fab, think its got lights too, wish I'd got that in hindsight... The bright bouncer we have is a bright starts one, dirt cheap & it was in the asda baby event & she loves it. Aleja they also love black & white, mamas & papas & sainsburys both do black & white books which she even seemed to like as a tiny newborn! Ooh so cupcake it looks like you've got a little boy! :blue: :D 

x


----------



## MrsG2010

Yes boy here. :) i didn't really start feeling baby often until last week (23 w). I also was nervous. Apparently placenta cushioning blows.


----------



## cupcakesarah

From 20 week scan I can tell you baby is all ok and definitely a boy! Amazing scan, thoroughly explained by the sonographer which was great as I find it really interesting, being a biology teacher.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Excellent news cupcake! :happydance: x


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, well it's boys for this next batch of bubs&#128512;

Cupcake so glad your scan went well. It is amazing to see how much they have grown within a few weeks. 
Biology teacher huh? That would be so interesting .. Do your students know you are preggers yet? 

MrsP thanks for the baby toy suggestions - only today my friend gave me a black n white caterpillar so she must have know this too. 
Believe me I am sure we will be asking for many more helpful hints&#128521;


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ask away Hun! :winkwink: x


----------



## MrsG2010

How are you ladies doing ?

I've entered 3rd trimester.


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow MrsG, 3rd tri already, I can't believe it! How are you doing?

Aleja - I see on your ticker that you're nearly 38 weeks!! So exciting! 

Everyone else - :hi: Any news?!

Fia is full of smiles these days :D

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/48a6be7e000c879ce67b4a64d1237c4a_zps2100a15c.jpg


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww broody how cute is Fia! How's she doing health & weight wise?
MrsG so exciting, not long now! 

x


----------



## cupcakesarah

Fia really is doing well, how old is she now? Happy little missy.


----------



## aleja

Fia is a doll!!!! She is gorgeous!!!

Well I'm supposed to be 39wks but our little man had other plans. Baby Marlon was born on 22nd July at 37+4weeks (he wanted to upstage the royal baby!) 
I went into labour after my waters broke earlier than expected. He weighed 2.7kg so he is a petite little thing. We are now home and getting used to our new life of baby feeds, washing like mad and sleep deprivation but all with it to wake up with his little face in end bassinet next to mine. 

Broody and MrsP did you breast feed? I do breast feed + formula top up as I do not produce enough milk. 

Cupcake and MrsG how are the bumps going???


----------



## cupcakesarah

Oh Aleja fantastic, welcome to the world baby Marlon. All that lack of sleep etc will be worth it I'm sure.

Bumps progressing nicely, starting to get more uncomfortable. Just enjoying my summer school holiday which is amazing, 6 weeks with my feet up, not sure how I'll manage 7 weeks back at work in September. Getting our nursery sorted at the moment, hubby is paranoid baby will be early and wants to be ready.

Everything else is good with me.

How's everyone else and the babies?


----------



## MrsG2010

Congratulations aleja! Wonderful news ! Tell us more!!

Me: almost 31 w. 

How is everyone ???? Ttc ladies ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats Aleja! Welcome to the world baby Marlon!! :happydance: how was labour? Yes I exclusively breast fed for 8 weeks, then combined til penny was 11 weeks. BF is hard work, I don't think I produced a lot either, I couldn't express very much which made it so tying. I only stopped bf as it was giving penny colic, it was the right thing to do & made us both so much happier. 

We're both doing great thanks cupcake, penny coming on a treat, rolling now & think we're starting weaning in a few weeks 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & photo please Aleja!! :winkwink: x


----------



## GettingBroody

^^wss!!!^^ Congratulations Aleja!!! :dance: Can't wait to see a photo of him!!! How are you getting on? Enjoying getting to know eachother?! Yeah, I'm bf'ing too, it's working well for us. When she left hospital Fia was on a very clear 3 hour feeding routine but a few weeks ago it was really hot here and Fia also had a bit of an upset stomach so she started nursing more regularly and she never really went back to the old routine. Sometimes she leaves 3hours between feeds, other times it's only two or one!! She does a lot of cluster feeding too. It can be tiring at times but most of the time I try to just put my feet up and enjoy the excuse to do nothing! (other than feed the baby of course!!! :D) She's good at night though. Goes to bed between 10 and 11 and then only one feed at about 3 or 4. This weekend she's slept straight through to 6ish twice so hopefully we'll be seeing more of that!!!!

MrsP - that's great that Penny is doing so well! :thumbup: Fia had her first hospital follow-up last week and they were very pleased with her, no health concerns. She is about 9 and half lbs now so still a dainty girl (although we think she's huge!) Dr said to keep an eye on her weight but I was similar as a baby so not really concerned. She's so chatty and interactive these days - she's great fun!!z

MrsG - you're getting closer!! How are you doing?


Cupcake - you're nearly into 3rd Tri!! :D Enjoy the summer break!

Mk8, Truly, Brassy - any news with ye?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha broody yes I used to like that putting your feet up & feeding though it was frustrating when you couldn't get anything done! Penny bottle feeds every 3hours & sleeps through from 7.45ish to somewhere between 7&8am, only gets us up for her dummy which is great, but I think STTN is easier for bottle fed babies. Fia sounds like she's doing great! I think that weights pretty good considering she was prem! :thumbup: 

Wonder how MK is getting on, she's not been on for so long :(

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & penny was 13lb 1.5 ozs 2 weeks ago, she was pretty small at first but boy she's catching up, nearly up to 25th centile for weight, was on 0.4th!


----------



## GettingBroody

Wow, that's a big change in weight!!! Go Penny!!! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks, she was weighed on thurs & was 13lb 14 & on 25th centile now x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Penny last week x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aleja

Girls I'm still here -- I will put up photo and update tomorrow as ill have to jump onto the laptop to do it x


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies, I'm back!

Are we still talking about infertility? Some ladies haven't posted in a while and I'm wondering how everyone is doing?


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Truly,
Good to hear from you! How are things with you? Yeah, the thread's been pretty quiet lately. Hope all is ok with everyone. Also, hope we haven't hijacked the thread too much with recent baby posts? :hugs: to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know I feel the same as broody Truly, hope we havent hijacked, just seems us mums are the only ones updating at present! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone hope all is well? Sad the thread has gone stale :cry: Now I don't know if I've got serious baby brain or did I miss MK announcing she was preggo????? I've just checked put her profile as been a LONG time since she posted & apparently she has a 12 week on baby boy?! It ain't been 9 months never mind 13/14 months since she last posted so either I missed it or she's been keeping it quiet! :shock: MK if you're reading this then congrats & tell us all about it! x 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Eek!!!!! Mk8, we need an update!!! :D


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies! Omg I didnt realise that you ladies were posting until today. I got a pm from getting broody so wanted to come on to update u but I think I must have cancelled the subscription to this thread as It wasn't on my subscriptions list. No wonder I haven't been getting updates! Managed to find this thread via looking at whwre broody has posted. So sorry for disappearing on you all. 

Quick one as heading out but wanted to post asap. 

I'm a mummy thanks to iui! Pregnancy was tough. I thought I was going to lose this bubba and we think I was pregnant with twins and lost one. Didnt want to post about it as I was just too upset at the time and didnt want to put a downer on you girls. I also had bleeds during the pregnancy and got gestational diabetes. Thankfully bubs was born healthy but he's currently got some tummy issues at the moment. 

I haven't read through the messages I've missed yet but will do when I get home. Big hug to you all! Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, great to hear from you mk8!!!! What fantastic news! So sorry to hear you had a rough pregnancy and really sorry to hear about the other baba :hugs: Delighted your son is here safely though! Am so thrilled for you! :dance: I went cyberstalking after MrsPs post earlier and read your recent posts - hope ye get to the bottom of your little boys tummy troubles. Fia had an upset tummy in July and was cow milk protein intolerant for weeks after. I went off all dairy and it really helped her but it was so hard!! Been reintroducing it for the past few weeks and so far she's had no reoccurance so fx'd! Can't wait to hear all about your little man when you have time to post! xx

Everyone else - :hi: Any news?!!! :friends:


----------



## MrsG2010

Wait a minute --- what ?? I'm confused haha !! I check on here often for the ttc gals (mk)! How did you already have the baby ??? Congratulations !!!!!!! That's amazing. 

How are you other ladies doing ? I'm 36 w 4 d.


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies 

Back home and read through all the posts. I feel like I've missed heaps. Gutted I didn't get the updates. I just assumed the thread had stopped going and I didnt post much for a period of time either. 

First of all, Fia and penny are gorgeous!!!!!!! I need to get on a laptop and upload a pic of my baby boy. My laptop busted so haven't been able to transfer the gazillion pics yet. Once I do, I will share on here if people are ok with that.

Broody- how old is Fia now? Interesting to hear she also had a dairy intolerance. What made u diagnose that and when did u start reintroducing cows milk? How are you enjoying mummyhood? 

Mrs g- how's your pregnancy going? Not long at all now! What's ur birth plan?

Aleja- congrats on the birth of your baby boy. So great to hear u had a smooth pregnancy! 

Mrs p- as mentioned, penny is a little heartbreaker! Good to hear her colic is now under control. How old is she now? Had she settled into a routine? 

Cupcake- Hi again. Great to get a pm from you also. How's it all going preparing for the new arrival? 

Truly- hello! How's everything with you? 

Hmm... Would it be helpful if we all gave a mini bio of ourselves again? To recap where we all are 2-3 yrs on? Gosh... 2-3 years! 

Ok I will start. Well after ttc for over 18 months with unexplained infertility, hubby and I decided to see a private consultant last summer. We debated over when to do iui and the decision to go for it was rather last min as we had initially decided to wait a bit longer seeing as the docs couldn't find anything wrong and I felt I was getting way too stressed about ttc. We were so blessed to get preg. I was stunned. I was over the moon. Then just over a week after I got my bfp, I started to bleed. I had to go for several scans and the wait to see if my baby was ok was excruciating. They thought I had twins as I released two eggs and they saw a bleed that resembled a miscarriage. After discovering a healthy baby I side, I bled again. This went on for a while and it was awful tbh. I couldn't talk about it. But bubs was a fighter and stayed put! Then I had another bleed- low placenta. Then I got diabetes. All in all, it was a rather stressful pregnancy&#12290;but my gorgeous baby boy was born in June :)

He's now got s suspected food allergy. Tough seeing things affect the little one.

In terms of fertility here's what I got Sucess with. I'm conscious this is a ttc thread do hopefully our stories will be of help to some people. I know your stories inspired me to cont. 

After ttc for almost two years, hubby and I went for an array of tests, both on the Nhs and privately, we were classed as unexplained infertility. It was frustrating. We went to a private consultant who recommended we try iui three times then consider alternative ideas if it didnt work. We did double iui (ie two inseminations) and I took gonal f injectables. I didnt feel pregnant and was convinced my period would show but hellooooo bfp. 

So good to be "back"! Xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Mk8, wow, I can't believe you were pg the exact same time as me and managed to say nothing!!! Although I do totally understand that you didn't want to talk about but I think I'd have burst! Fia is now 6 months actual and 3 months corrected. We have a lot of follow up appointments in the hospital for things like eyesight, occupational therapy, physical therapy, general development but that's completely routine and she is doing really well! They've said they'll probably want to keep checking up on her progress until she's about a year and a half. :thumbup: 

Re dairy intolerance - someone mentioned to me (or maybe I read it somewhere :shrug:) that gastro can cause temporary intolerance so I just thought I'd try cutting out dairy and it definitely helped but it still took weeks for her to get back to normal. Prior to the gastro she was only having 1 dirty nappy every 5-7 days (she's exclusively bf so that's very normal), then she suddenly started having 2-3 every feed!! They started to get (sorry tmi!) very watery, greeny/blackish, smelly, mucousy (so glamorous!!). Stayed off dairy for a week and she improved so I went back on it and she got worse again. Sent away a stool sample and it came back clear so no virus etc Went back off dairy again and she started slowly improving. After about 5 weeks she was back to one dirty nappy every 3-4 days so I decided to try reintroducing dairy since it didn't cause any problems for the first 4 months and so far so good!! Being off dairy was so hard at the start, especially when I was cooking, but I just got used to it I suppose! I was able to find good alternatives for almost everything except cheese... Fia didn't have a problem with soya but lots of babies with cmpi do so that might be one to watch too. 

MrsG - not long to go! How are you feeling?! Are you ready for baby to be here?!

Ok, now for my ttc update! After a year ttc we were referred to fertility clinic. Discovered male factor infertility (low counts on everything). Recommended going straight to ivf with icsi as that would give us our best chance. Took another 6 months or so to get started due to further testing, waiting for apts etc. During the summer of 2012 I went for weekly acupuncture to get my system as ready as possible for ivf. Acupuncturist also prescribed herbs for myself and dh to take. I took them until I started ivf meds, dh took them until the day of ivf. Had egg retrieval at the start of Sept, retrieved 8 eggs, 3 fertilised and they transferred 2 back after 3 days (1 was very good quality; the other hadn't grown in the hours before transfer but they decided they had nothing to lose by putting it back...) Had acupuncture before and after transfer. BFP 9 days later. Spotting at 5 weeks, 6 week scan showed healthy bean. Easy pregnancy (aside from early nausea and tiredness) but from 20 weeks on had occasional brown spotting, never heavy enough to be called a bleed but they kept me in hospital on two occasions as a precaution but could find no reason for the spotting and said that all looked fine. Went into spontaneous labour at 27+6 days and despite meds to try and stop contractions Fia was born at exactly 28 weeks. After 10 (exhausting!) weeks in the Neo she finally came home and here we are...!!


----------



## mk8

Hi Broody. So happy to hear that Fia is doing so well and it's fantastic that the hospital is providing her with the best care. :) 

Oh I soooo wanted to say something when I was pregnant. Whenever I felt positive and like I wanted to say something, something "bad" would happen and I just kind of retreated into myself. Looking back it was rather silly and I wish I could have just relaxed and enjoyed the pregnancy without stressing. But there was always something that the docs were concerned about. Just sooooo happy that my little bubs is here. Staring at him now in fact and my heart just melts. It seems like the TTC worrying was such a long time ago now. 

Interesting to hear about the symptoms of Fia's dairy intolerance- sounds exactly like mine but there was also a little blood. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back MK! I was thinking I must have missed your BFP announcement or something! I clicked onto page 1 of the thread instead of last page by accident & thought MK not been on for so long so I did some stalking & couldn't believe what I was reading! So how big was your LO, what's his name? Did you know you were having a boy? Penny doesn't seem to have any colic now, she's been off the colief ages but is on comfort milk & don't want to risk upsetting her by trying to go backup normal milk so just leaving it. She was 6 months yesterday but you'd think older! She looks little but she is so strong on her feet, today I decided to place her against her playpen & she stood completely by herself clutching the bars!! I'll post a pic. Then tonight she sat up unsupported without her hands on the floor for the first time! We're going to practice sitting tomorrow as it was right before bed. She's adorable, but I am finding motherhood a bit hard work! Didn't realise it'd be so hard getting housework done or any time to yourself is impossible! Totally worth it though :)

MrsG not long at all to go, how are you feeling? 

Great news Fia doing well broody!

How's everyone else?

My recap, TTC 10 months, dr happy for hubs to have SA, results fine, ref to FS dr dick (rude & condescending lol!) had bloods, no ovulation, HSG clear, started clomid 50mg after TTC about 13 months, 1st round clomid follicle tracking showed ovulation so to continue. 6 rounds later no BFP so back to dr dick to discuss IUI. 1 cycle clomid free in meantime. Agreed to hold off on IUI & try another 6 rounds clomid. Follicle tracking again on 2nd clomid cycle since break as I was on holiday during round 1 & looked like I might not of ovulated, they couldn't be sure, & that month (22nd cycle ttc) ended up getting BFP! think relaxing helped, wasn't too stressful a month. Will defo be taking stress free approach h next time, but saying that I am tracking my cycles so can see what's what after childbirth... Penny born 15/3 after a relatively easy pregnancy & labour, 2 days late weighing 6lb5 :cloud9: 

x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GettingBroody

She's gorgeous MrsP!! Standing so well for only 6 months!!


----------



## mk8

Oh she's gorgeous mrs p! 

My little one was born 6lbs 10 and we named him max. We didnt find out the sex. It would have been fabulous either way. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, think we might have an early walker on our hands if she's anything like daddy! Love the name max MK! We need pics! Was he born on time? Early? Late? x


----------



## aleja

Hey girls!!!
OMG I almost had a heart attack reading that Mk you are a mummy !! I am so so happy for you !!! You really kept it secret none of us suspected. What a shame your pregnancy was stressful but I am so glad little Max is a healthy boy. How old is he ???

I am happy the thread is active again.. I logged on today to see and was pleased to hear everyone is doing well..

MrsG and Cupcake when are your due dates? 

MrsP penny is real doll and standing up already!!!
MrsBroody I am glad to hear Fia's diary intolerance is getting better. 

Truly, where are you up to ?

Well my boy Marlon is now 8 weeks old and keeping me very busy. He loves feeding a lot !!! He was born small but is catching up to other babies his age now.. It is hard work but I have never been happier. Every day he does something new. 

My TTC story: tried naturally for 9 months , used herbs for a while before seeing FS. Tests me normal DH very low sperm count - ICSI the only option. 
Had ICSI cycle in April 2012, collected 16 eggs 15 fertilised 5 blasts , 1 blast transferred but cycle failed.
Then had another 3 natural frozen embryo cycles with Clomid as my ovulation not great. BFP on 3rd attempt. We don't have any embryos left so will have to start again if we want another baby.

Easy pregnancy no morning sickness but bad back pain. 

Sooooo for the mummys any plans for a second baby???
We will go back to FS after Marlon turns 1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh aleja marlon is gorgeous! x


----------



## GettingBroody

Agreed! He's divine - look at those big eyes!

As for another baby - we haven't even discussed it yet. Between the cost and uncertainty of ivf plus the higher chance of another (and possibly even earlier) preterm baby the prospect is very daunting. But, I also really don't like the idea of Fia being an only child so we'll see...


----------



## MrsPTTC

We'll TTC #2 in a year I think ...

Any updates from ladies still TTC #1??? :dust:

x


----------



## fairyy

Can I join ? I just turned 30 few weeks back. We are NTNP since January, TTC last cycle but no luck at that BFP. Today AF showed up. I am kind of depressed. We are trying for baby # 1.


----------



## aleja

Hi fairyy welcome to the thread. It had been a little quiet lately but there has been a few success stories lately. Sorry that AF showed up. Will you be TTC every month from now on? 

Broody, I didn't realise there was a greater chance of another pre term labour .. Is there anything the FS can do about this? 

It must be strange me even asking about a 2nd baby!! The reason I have been thinking about it is that I'm turning 36 soon so I will have my age as a factor now


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi Fairyy - :hi: Welcome!! Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle!!!

Aleja - yeah, the risk of preterm baby is higher if you've already had one. Not that the preterm labour itself increases the risk but if you've already had an early baby then chances are whatever caused the first early birth might also cause a second early birth... Does that make sense or am I talking in circles?!! It would be nothing to do with the FS but I presume that if I was pg again I would be considered high risk and monitored very closely by the hospital.


----------



## aleja

Hi broody yes that makes perfect sense and I can see why it would be very stressful. For now I hope you are enjoying your girl-- what is she like?


----------



## mk8

Marlon is gorgeous! 

Welcome fairy! What's the ttc plan for you? 

In terms of ttc number 2... Not sure. We tried for around 24 cycles naturally with no luck so part of me wants to start trying sooner rather than later, but then the other side tells me to just enjoy my baby now and not stress about ttc so soon. I reckon I will prob start trying when max is a year old (next June).


----------



## fairyy

Thank you. We are just NTNP now. We might try actively from January 2014. :)


----------



## aleja

Hi mk, my FS said the same thing. Love and enjoy the baby for 12 months then consider TTc again


----------



## Trulyoo

Jesus christ - what has been happening on here? I come back and Mk8 has a baby? Others got pregnant? I've been a bad forum friend =(. Let's start it up again!

I can't believe the years have flown by. Wow- over 2 years for many of us. In the end, it seems many have their take home babies. What a wonderful thing. I do hope those who are still TTC and reading this thread can be hopeful in their moments of despair. I've had so many of those moments and it got worse by the day, treatment after treatment over an unexplained case. All I kept thinking was either WTF or we seriously cannot be unexplained if we kept failing.


AFM...........Well, you all know my journey from the start and it was tough. My update is in my signature. It did not get easier and we did end up doing IVF after those failed IUI's - although the fresh cycle failed too (I often thought of Aleja through this). We then did a frozen cycle and I am now 4 months PREGNANT!!!! YAY! 

But as you mommies all know, the journey does not end at the BFP that we all wanted to acheive so much. That joy was short lived before other worries with even more at stake kicks in. Every day that passes is an acheivement for me, from early spotting, to each and every nervous filled ultrasound and testing, it never ever ends. I never even felt comfortable to share the news to try not to jinx myself. You try to absorb all those emotions, anxiety, and stress and then it gets hard to share - I still am scared everyday since it took so much to get here, it seems so fragile. You become a toilet paper checker at each wee, a cramp analyzer, a time keeper counting weeks - basically, an obsessed, crazy mom! I guess it starts here and never ends. 

I will never forget infertility, what I had to go through, how it made me feel, and so you find yourself still going into the infertility forums more than the normal pregnancy ones. I guess I still am considered infertile since we didn't get pregnant on our own and ART never really finds you an answer for unexplained couples - it just gives you an outcome. Infertility has made me crazy about this pregnancy tbh! But it has taught me a lifetime of lessons to hopefully be a good mom, a patient, imperfect and brave mom, a mom who will never have all of the answers anymore and all of the control in things we can't control - Because that's what I had to be and what I experienced for over 2 years of my life.

I read a qoute somewhere random that I love so much about having children:

"Making the decision to have a child is momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking around outside your body." -Elizabeth Stone

How true is that?! Cheers to all my friends here.


----------



## fairyy

Oh so many of you are preggo. Congrats :)


----------



## Trulyoo

And you will be too, Fairry! I've learned that this whole process is a timing game. When it's your time, it's your time.


----------



## fairyy

True. Eagerly waiting for that moment.


----------



## cupcakesarah

Congratulations Truly, it's so hard to relax when you've had so much difficulty in getting to that point. I know I won't relax until this little man is happy and healthy in my arms.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Huge congrats truly! Are you the last one of the old girls now?

We'll be doing same prob TTC from when penny is 1 or 18 months not sure just yet. Thought I was preggo earlier this week, AF was about 4 days late, was going to by a test but then spotting started. I was relieved I wasn't but at the same time a bit disappointed, weird eh?! Seems funny to NOT want to be pregnant! We're not using any protection, good old withdrawal method which I know isn't safe & we are prepared for an unplanned baby, but hardly likely after 22 months of TTC! 

Sorry to hear of higher chance of pre term broody but I'm sure they'd keep closer eye on you! 

I'm an auntie for the first time! My brother in laws partner gave birth to a little girl yesterday, 8lb 8 ouch (& she's only a small woman) 

x


----------



## GettingBroody

Truly!!!! Huge congratulations!!!! I'm thrilled for you! Loved your post - so well written!! :hugs: When are you due? Lots of great news on here these days! :dance:

Fairy - Truly is right, ttc really is a timing game.... I look at my dd now and think that if I had got pg at the start of ttc I wouldn't have her. I know I would have another baby that I would love just as much but the thought of her not existing is unthinkable. Makes all those months of ttc worth it. I know it's easy to think like this now that I've come out the other side but so will you and all of this will seem like a lifetime ago. :dust:

MrsP - eek!! I know exactly what you mean. I don't want to be pg right now but I can't help but think how much money a surprise bfp would save us! :haha: Congrats on being an auntie! A new cousin for Penney :D Do they live close by?

Cupcake - you're nearly there! How are you feeling? I bet you can't wait to meet your little man and get to know him! Looking forward to hearing about him so keep us posted!!


----------



## mk8

Truly!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations. I loved your post and it echoes the thoughts of many of us here i am sure. 

I agree that you never stop worrying now. I worried during ttc, i worried about the spotting when i got my bfp, i worried about miscarrying when they thought i may have lost a twin, i worried at the scans, i worried when i was diagnosed with gestational diabetes (for the bubba), i worried when i gave birth, i worried when i noticed my son had blood in his poop and took him to a&e, im still worrying now as its still a bit if a problem, i worry when he has a fever... Oh the list is endless! But i am forever grateful and truly see my baby boy as a huge blessing. Hes the best thing that ever happened to me. If i could tell the 2011 version of myself something it would be to chill, enjoy couple only time, be patient and have fun. In reality, telling yourself not to stress hardly works. But i try to tell myself now to relax! 

Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy my dear! 

Hope youre all well ladies.

Xx


----------



## MrsG2010

Truly ! Congratulations !! I understand everything you posted. 

It is true. The worrying doesn't go away. I was fortunate to have a relatively problem free pregnancy - and still I worried. 

Baby G is here !! Andrew. He's a little over 2 weeks old. He's wonderful - mr g and I couldn't be happier. I had a "regular" delivery with epidural. I wouldn't have made it without it ! Induced and labored about 17 hours. 

I do miss sleep ! But I'll get back there ! It's all worth it. :)

I have been wondering about ttc 2. I would hate to wait and then have a hard time again. I would prefer if baby g had a sibling. But I was looking at having no children so 1 child is a dream.


----------



## Trulyoo

Congrats Mrs. G on the baby!

I'd like to stick around to help any others that are still TTC. But I'm also going to start needing some advice from the Mommies that had their babies. There are so many things I worry about and would love your advices!

Should we start another thread about the newborns when appropriate?


----------



## GettingBroody

Woohooo!! :dance: Welcome BabyG!! Lovely name :D Can't wait to see a photo of him when you get the chance! :yipee:

Truly - good idea :thumbup:


----------



## cupcakesarah

Yey Baby G has arrived congratulations!!! Still waiting for my mini cupcake to arrive, who coincidentally will also be a Baby G! Went for reflexology to encourage him along this morning but he's having none of it. Too happy where he is.


----------



## mk8

Congrats mrs g, lovely news! 

A mummy thread sounds fabulous Truly.


----------



## aleja

Firstly, Congratulations Mrs G..yay for little Andrew. 2 weeks already! those first few weeks are so amazing but such a blur.

OMG Truly!!! I am so happy for you !!!! Congratulations on your magical little bean. 
I couldn't have written a better post myself.Everything you said resonates with me as I still feel a little traumatised by infertility. But like Broody said if I had fallen pregnant earlier then Marlon wouldn't exist which is unimaginable now. 
Re pregnancy although I had a normal pregnancy I worried all the way through..even at the end during Marlon's birth I kept thinking to myself.."is this really going to happen?"
I am not sure what you can do about not worrying but I guess put faith in the universe and in your doctor that he/she will deliver your baby safely.
Another baby thread sounds awesome as i'd love to keep in contact with you all. Plus sharing tips and advice is a nice idea. Does anyone know how to start one?

Cupcake, ooohhhhhh over full term now&#8230;what's happening?????can't wait to hear your announcement


----------



## MrsPTTC

Broody yes my brother & sis in law to be live about 2 miles away & so does MIL & FIL so that's grea! 

MrsG huge congrats on baby Andrew!!! :happydance: Hope you're enjoying motherhood it goes so fast can't believe Penny is almost 8 months! :wacko: 

Truly that's an excellent idea! :thumbup: 

MrsG & MK any pics of your LO's? 

Here is Penny's Halloween pic x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Photo attachments still not working on my iPhone so will have to upload on laptop sorry! X


----------



## GettingBroody

I was going to start the new thread the other day but couldn't figure out where it should go! There doesn't seem to be anywhere for group thread other than ttc/pregnancy buddies... Anyone know?!

Edit - I found the mummy groups so here we are! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ething-ttc-onward-mummyhood.html#post30453965

MrsP - I use the photo bucket app for putting photos here from my phone. You upload the photo to the app and then just copy and paste the img code...

So here's my little scallywag on Halloween :D (I dunno how to resize them though, sorry! :dohh:)

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/060ce3ec522eb5873e36c48eb1ab348a_zps18d0ce21.jpg

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/derialc/2bf062175871da351cc60dcbf5e7549b_zps95367c1a.jpg


----------

